# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Δρομολόγηση >  Πειραιάς- Νίκαια- Κορυδαλλός- Κερατσίνι OLSR Confederation

## aangelis

Ειμαστε έτοιμοι / θέλουμε να δοκιμάσουμε OLSR στις περιοχές μας;

Ποιοι κόμβοι ειναι έτοιμοι και θα ήθελαν; Ποιοι δεν μπορούν; (Για παράδειγμα routerboard με mikrotik)

---- update ----

Παρασκευή 10 του μηνού κάποια στιγμή το απόγευμα
workshop meeting στο σπίτι του Περικλή (aka petzi)
για quagga, patchαρίσματα και συζήτηση για περασμα προς OLSR

---- update 13/11/06 ----

*οι κόμβοι aangelis, sv1eft, sv1vj, sw1jgg, sv1ceb, tzitzis, sw1klk, speedy, petzi, vmanolis, petaloudas, vassilis, akops76, sw1ggw, xrysoula, sv1ggc-home και ο shadowcaster (o shadowcaster απο παλια) παίζουν με quagga και ειναι έτοιμοι και για δοκιμές με olsr.*

οι κόμβοι sv1gft, quam, speedy2, scorpion τις επόμενες μέρες θα παίζουν με quagga.

οι κόμβοι sv1gfu και sv1aiz ισως παίζουν τις επομενες μερες με quagga.

---- update 8/12/06 ----

Οι κομβοι xrysoula, sw1ggw, aangelis, petzi, shadowcaster, sw1jgg, tzitzis, johnkast, sv1vj, sv1eft, jz, romeo συμμετέχουν στο OLSR confederation με AS #10853.

---- update 30/12/06 ----

Οι ~30 κομβοι που συμμετέχουν στο OLSR confederation με AS #10853 έκλεισαν τις αδιέξοδες διαδρομές κάνοντας κύκλους. Ολα τα επόμενα λινκ προγραμματίζονται για κυρίως εσωτερικά. 


επομενο Confederation Meeting στο Petzospito την Παρασκευή 14 Απριλίου ώρα 19:00






> *wiki με οδηγίες για quagga/olsr*
> BGP AS με confederations
> http://madlinux.koko.awmn/doku.php?id=olsr-igp
> OLSR ως IGP σε κοινό AS
> http://madlinux.koko.awmn/doku.php?id=bgp-as
> 
> *υποδείγματα configuration αρχείων απο τον vmanoli*
> Συνοπτική επεξήγηση του αρχείου bgpd.conf
> http://www.awmn/forum/download.php?id=13947
> ...






> *για την δική μας ευκολία...*
> Πριν βαλουμε τα conf αρχεία στον φακελο conf, κανουμε upload τα conf αρχεία σε εναν backup φέκελο με όνομα πχ conf-backups
> Για να μπορούμε γρήγορα να τσεκάρουμε τα αρχεία, ειδικά το olsrd.conf και να μην χρειάζεται να τα γραφουμε από την αρχή.

----------


## papashark

Eγω έχω RB με ΜΤ στον 23 & 405

Στον 405 σύντομα (μπορεί και τέλος της εβδομάδας) θα φύγει

Στον 23 θα αργήσει λίγο παραπάνω, αλλά σε κανα μήνα θα έχει φύγει και από εκεί.

Και στους 2 υπάρχουν 1 Ρ4 + 1 RB532

Θα βάλω και αγγελία "Ζητείται Βαζελίνη"  ::

----------


## petzi

δεν ξέρω τι είναι αυτά που λές ρε aangelis εδώ δεν έχουμε περάσει όλοι καν quagga...
πρόταση:
workshop στο σπίτι μου.
*Παρασκευή κάποια στιγμή το απόγευμα να μαζευτούμε οι της περιοχής Νίκαια-Κορυδαλλό-Αμφιάλη-Περαιά-Κερατσίνι να περάσουμε mikrotiko-quagga*.
*Τόπος* : το σπίτι μου
*Εισηγητές* : mojiro-aangelis
*Προσκεκλημένοι*: όλοι οι κομβούχοι εντός ορίων Νικαίας-Κορυδαλλού-Αμφιάλης-Κερατσίνι- Πειραιά (αν ενδιαφέρεται και κανείς πιο ευρύτερα και αναλογα με τη συμμετοχή δεν θα πω όχι)
*Προετοιμασία*: ετοιμάστε τα configuration files σας, φέρτε τους δίσκους / cfs σας με το mikrotik έχοντας κρατήσει ένα τελευταίο backup ( ακόμα καλύτερα φέρτε ένα δεύτερο δίσκο/cf και το τελευταίο backup σας να κάνουμε όλη τη διαδικασία εδώ και να είμαστε έτοιμοι να βάλουμε μπρός τους router quaggoποιημένους ).
Xtra προσκεκλημένοι οι κομβούχοι-links του xrisoula....

Στα διαλείμματα σερβίρεται καφές.
Κόστος συμμετοχής : links links links
Σημείωση : ανάλογα την προσελευση και επειδή το petzospito δεν είναι γήπεδο, το workshop θα επαναληφθεί ώστε να καλυφθούν όλοι.
ενημερώστε τους διπλανούς σας.
για συμμετοχή στο workshop πάτε http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... highlight=

----------


## papashark

> *Προσκεκλημένοι*: όλοι οι κομβούχοι εντός ορίων Νικαίας-Κορυδαλλού-Αμφιάλης


Ok, δεν θα έρθω  ::

----------


## aangelis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από petzi
> 
> *Προσκεκλημένοι*: όλοι οι κομβούχοι εντός ορίων Νικαίας-Κορυδαλλού-Αμφιάλης
> 
> 
> Ok, δεν θα έρθω



ελα ντε, ο Πειραιας που πήγε; Τον έφαγε η μαρμαγκα

----------


## petzi

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από petzi
> 
> *Προσκεκλημένοι*: όλοι οι κομβούχοι εντός ορίων Νικαίας-Κορυδαλλού-Αμφιάλης
> 
> 
> Ok, δεν θα έρθω


σιγά που δεν θα έρθεις...  ::   ::  (θα φτιάχνεις καφέδες, άσε που μπορεί να μην φύγεις και μόνος... -surprize!!-
edit και για τον πειραιά (απλά φοβάμαι ότι μπορεί να υπάρχει μεγάλη προσέλευση και θα κρεμόμαστε από το μπαλκόνι σαν σταφύλια).
Λοιπόν όλοι του Πειραιά μέσα απλά αν η συμμετοχή γίνει μεγάλη θα το επαναλάβουμε

----------


## vmanolis

Είχα ήδη ενημέρωση από Μιχάλη. Εννοείται ότι θα είμαι παρόν με CF καρτούλα.  ::  
Επιπλέον ενημέρωσα και τον Γιάννη (*Kinglyr*) και είναι και εκείνος μέσα για το *petzi-workshop*.  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Μιας και το μεγαλύτερο κομμάτι του traffic μας φεύγει από Vassilis & Papashark κανονίστε να κάνετε καλή δουλειά  ::   ::   ::  


Άντε με το καλό παιδιά.
Ετοιμαζόμαστε σιγά σιγά και για το κοινό AS Γλυφάδας  ::  


Καλό θα ήταν τα όσα συζητήσετε και ότι πρόβλημα μπορεί να προβλέψετε από την συζήτηση, να τα αναφέρετε ώστε όσοι θέλουν να ασχοληθούν να μην ψάχνονται μετά  ::

----------


## sw1klk

ΟΚ βάλε και εμένα, κανόνισε και την ώρα

----------


## SV1EFT

Έγινε Περικλή πες και περίπου ώρα?

----------


## SV1EFT

> Eγω έχω RB με ΜΤ στον 23 & 405
> 
> Στον 405 σύντομα (μπορεί και τέλος της εβδομάδας) θα φύγει
> 
> Στον 23 θα αργήσει λίγο παραπάνω, αλλά σε κανα μήνα θα έχει φύγει και από εκεί.
> 
> Και στους 2 υπάρχουν 1 Ρ4 + 1 RB532
> 
> Θα βάλω και αγγελεία "Ζητείτε Βαζελίνη"



Φιλαράκο μήπως ξέχασες και τον foxer 1790 γιατί πρέπει κιαυτον 
να φτιάξης με Quagga ?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## akops76

Οσο αφορα την ενεργοποίηση OLSR είμαι μέσα. 
Εμενα ο router τρέχει linux, οποτε δεν νομίζω να ειναι πρόβλημα η εγκατάσταση του OLSR.

Οσο για την συνάντηση, δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορέσω να έρθω. Παίζεται!!...  ::

----------


## sv1ceb

και εγω συμφωνω με την προταση και εγω μεσα

----------


## INKAS

καλησπέρα αδερφια
δώστε more info για το petzospito κι ώρα συνάντηης
να είναι λίγο αργα μόνο να προλάβουμε

----------


## anka

Μια θεση και για μενα παρακαλω!

----------


## mojiro

εγω ειπα να βρουμε καμια αιθουσα/εργαστηριο στο ΤΕΙ Αθηνας αλλα δεν ηθελες  ::

----------


## pilgrim

Πως γινεται ετσι η φαση και δεν μπορω καθε φορα που κανετε κατι αντιστοιχο η καποιο meeting να ερθω.Δυστυχως η δουλεια με καλει και παλι στις 10 του μηνος.Αν υπαρξει και δευτερος γυρος στο σπιτι του αγαπητου petzi αν ειναι και μπορω θα με δειτε εκει...... [/img]

----------


## mbjp

μεσα!!!

----------


## nikpanGR

Πετράλωνα???nikpanGR???Nα έρθω?

----------


## manoskol

:: 
Μια επιφύλαξη πριν αρχισετε να βάζετε olsr ενημερωθείτε για το
τελευταιο-τελευταιο patch από τον Βασίλη (υπάρχει στον ftp του)
δεν χρειάζετε να τραβήξετε και εσεις οσα μικρα προβληματάκια 
είχαμε αρχικα εμεις.... 
 ::

----------


## Cha0s

> Μια επιφύλαξη πριν αρχισετε να βάζετε olsr ενημερωθείτε για το
> τελευταιο-τελευταιο patch από τον Βασίλη (υπάρχει στον ftp του)
> δεν χρειάζετε να τραβήξετε και εσεις οσα μικρα προβληματάκια 
> είχαμε αρχικα εμεις....


That's the plan  ::

----------


## petzi

για να μην μπερδέυουμε την συμμετοχή στο olsr με τη συμμετοχή στην συνάντηση, για το workshop ελάτε έδώ
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=335014#335014

----------


## nvak

> Ειμαστε έτοιμοι / θέλουμε να δοκιμάσουμε OLSR στις περιοχές μας;


Να δοκιμάσουμε ή να περάσουμε σε OLSR ?
Αν είναι να περάσουμε, ετοιμάστε ένα τυφλοσούρτη και μέσα σε ένα Σ/Κ το βάζουμε σε όλη την Αττική.

----------


## quam

Στο OLSR confederation υπολογίστε και εμένα. 
Για το quaggoworkshop όμως δεν υπάρχει διεαθέσιμος χρόνος για αυτή και την επόμενη εβδομάδα  ::

----------


## manoskol

Παιδια χαλαρώστε λίγο
Το λέω με κάθε ειλικρίνια..... το να περάσεις olsr σε linux ή σε
mikrotik που έχει quagga είναι ευκολο, τα να φτιάξεις σωστά το δίκτυο
της περιόχης σου ώστε να μην ξεπερνάνε τα link τα 2,5 χιλιομετρα είναι το
δύσκολο (δειτε σχετικα το wiki)

Anyway και μιά εκπληξη της τελευταιάς στιγμής. Ο Βασίλης αφου είδε ότι
υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον μου είπε οτι σε πολύ μικρο χρονικο διαστημα (2-3 ημερών) ετοιμαζει olsr ενσωματωμένο σαν δαιμονα της quagga !!!!!
Κατι το οποίο είναι ασυλυπτα πιο βολικό και πιο ασφαλές. Καθώς τα
routes του OLSR θα τα κάνει manage η zebra και δεν θα μπαίνουν απευθείας
στον Kernel (γιαυτο ειχαν βγει και τα σχετικά patch αργοτερα).
Φανταστείτε την εντολή sh ip route ότι τα routes του OLSR δεν θα φαίνονται
σαν *Κ (kernel) αλλά σαν *L (olsr)  ::

----------


## mojiro

> Παιδια χαλαρώστε λίγο
> Το λέω με κάθε ειλικρίνια..... το να περάσεις olsr σε linux ή σε
> mikrotik που έχει quagga είναι ευκολο, τα να φτιάξεις σωστά το δίκτυο
> της περιόχης σου ώστε να μην ξεπερνάνε τα link τα 2,5 χιλιομετρα είναι το
> δύσκολο (δειτε σχετικα το wiki)


στέι καλμ :ρ ιτ γκονα μπι ντισκασντ




> Anyway και μιά εκπληξη της τελευταιάς στιγμής. Ο Βασίλης αφου είδε ότι
> υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον μου είπε οτι σε πολύ μικρο χρονικο διαστημα (2-3 ημερών) ετοιμαζει olsr ενσωματωμένο σαν δαιμονα της quagga !!!!!
> Κατι το οποίο είναι ασυλυπτα πιο βολικό και πιο ασφαλές. Καθώς τα
> routes του OLSR θα τα κάνει manage η zebra και δεν θα μπαίνουν απευθείας
> στον Kernel (γιαυτο ειχαν βγει και τα σχετικά patch αργοτερα).
> Φανταστείτε την εντολή sh ip route ότι τα routes του OLSR δεν θα φαίνονται
> σαν *Κ (kernel) αλλά σαν *L (olsr)


ouooaouh!

----------


## smarag

Θα σταθεί το σπίτι ? η θα πέσει κάτω ? Μήπως να βρεθούμε πουθενά αλλού με περισσότερο χώρο ?  ::  

Εγώ αν θέλω μπορώ να έρθω ?

----------


## kokkasgt

Υπολογιστε μια θεση και για μενα. 
Απο εκει και περα θα μας πει ο petzi αν θα αντεξει το σπιτι.
Ειναι πολλα τα ατομα Petzi  ::   ::   ::

----------


## vmanolis

Πολλά τα άτομα αλλά και ποιοτικά.  ::  
Τέτοια workshop-meeting προσφέρουν πολλά και ας μην το καταβαίνουμε με την πρώτη.  ::  
Συζητήθηκαν πολλά θέματα και εκτός quagga-OSLR με πολύ καλά συμπεράσματα. Το επόμενο;  ::  
Και πάλι ένα μεγάλο μπράβο αλλά και ευχαριστώ στον Περικλή, που διοργάνωσε αυτήν την εκπαιδευτική συνάντηση αλλά και μας φιλοξένησε υποδειγματικά.  ::

----------


## aangelis

Στην συνάντηση μπασταρδέψαμε μερικά mt, ας ειναι καλα ο Μιχαλης.
Οποιος δεν μπορούσε να ερθει και θα ήθελε βοήθεια ας στείλει πιμι για να προχωράμε.




> Αυτό είναι το τελευταίο package όσο για conf έχω αυτό που χρησιμοποιούν τα παιδία στα πατήσια, και το αντίστοιχο bgp φυσικά. Το μόνο πρόβλημα είναι ότι θα έχω κάποιες επισκέψεις στο σπίτι και δεν μπορώ να έρθω, τουλάχιστον νωρίς, θα προσπαθήσω να έρθω στο τελευταίο group, εάν δεν τα καταφέρω θα το στήλω με κανα pm.


Νικο εαν μπορείς στείλε τα αρχεία να τα έχουμε.

----------


## aangelis

οι κόμβοι aangelis, sv1eft, sv1vj, sw1jgg, sv1ceb, tzitzis, sw1klk, speedy, petzi, vmanolis, petaloudas, vassilis, akops76, sw1ggw και ο shadowcaster απο παλια παίζουν με quagga και ειναι έτοιμοι και για δοκιμές με olsr.

οι κόμβοι xrysoula, sv1gft, sv1ggc-home, quam, speedy2, scorpion τις επόμενες μέρες θα παίζουν με quagga.

οι κόμβοι sv1gfu και sv1aiz ισως παίζουν τις επομενες μερες με quagga.

----------


## akops76

Eνημερώτικα..και ο κόμβος akops76 τρέχει quagga και ενδιαφέρεται να συμμετέχει στις δοκιμές olsr.
Μάλιστα είναι ήδη περασμένος στον router(linux) ο olsrd daemon με τα patches του Αcynonix.

----------


## manoskol

Εβγαλε καινούρια σήμερα.... 11/11/06
τα τελευταια ..... διαβαστε το changelog 
To επομενο βήμα ειναι η ενσωματωση του δαιμονα στην zebra  :: 

linux
ftp://ftp.acinonyx.awmn/olsrd/patches
(το limit route patch στην περιπτωση του ΑWMN δεν χρειάζεται)
MT
ftp://ftp.acinonyx.awmn/mikrotik/custom ... 0-5-destgw

----------


## aangelis

> Eγω έχω RB με ΜΤ στον 23 & 405
> Στον 405 σύντομα (μπορεί και τέλος της εβδομάδας) θα φύγει
> Στον 23 θα αργήσει λίγο παραπάνω, αλλά σε κανα μήνα θα έχει φύγει και από εκεί.
> Και στους 2 υπάρχουν 1 Ρ4 + 1 RB532


Δεν ξερω εαν ο acinonyx θα μπορούσε να φτιάξει μια version για rb mt.

Οπως και να έχει οσοι χρησιμοποιούν routerboard ειναι προβληματισμένοι.
Η θα βαλουν 2ερο pc για το routing ή θα πρεπει να ξεφορτωθούν το routerboard και να βαλουν ενα pc.

----------


## spirosco

Δεν ειναι αναγκη να ξεφορτωθει κανεις τα rb's αν τουλαχιστον εχει ενα linux server.
Κατεβαζουμε το routing με vlan στο linux και γινεται εκει το routing.
Το ετοιμαζω τωρα στο χωριο, και θα βγαλω ενα quick guide μολις ειναι ετοιμο.

Υπαρχει και η λυση του multihop, αλλα δεν παιζει αν ο γειτονας μας εχει mikrotik routing (μονο με quagga).

----------


## CyberFreak

> Δεν ειναι αναγκη να ξεφορτωθει κανεις τα rb's αν τουλαχιστον εχει ενα linux server.
> Κατεβαζουμε το routing με vlan στο linux και γινεται εκει το routing.
> Το ετοιμαζω τωρα στο χωριο, και θα βγαλω ενα quick guide μολις ειναι ετοιμο.
> 
> *Υπαρχει και η λυση του multihop, αλλα δεν παιζει αν ο γειτονας μας εχει mikrotik routing (μονο με quagga).*


Μπορείς να δώσεις περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες ?

----------


## mojiro

quagga και στη xrisoula σημερα μετα απο αρκετα βασανα....


ΑΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΚΙΝΑ Η QUAGGA απλα βαλτε μια γ@&*^*^*
καρτουλα γραφικων στο pc  ::  και οπ! του θαυματος θα
παιξει!  ::

----------


## mojiro

Σκεφτομουν εχτες, οτι περα απο τον ενιαιο olsr μεταξυ Κορυδαλλου,
Νικαια, Ρεντη, Πειραια, Αμφιαλη, κλπ Πειραιωτικων περιοχων, να σπασει
σε 3 μικροτερα.

Φοβαμε οτι θα υπαρξει μπαχαλο, με το πληθος των εξωτερικων Links.
Τα 3 μερη που σκεφτομαι ειναι, Κορυδαλλος+Νικαια, Αμφιαλη+Κερατσινι,
Πειραιας+Ρεντης.

Απο αυριο ειμαι ετοιμος εγω για τον σχεδιασμο, ειτε για το Full Plan ειτε
για το Σπασμενο Plan.

Οποιος εχει mikrotik με MPK Installer/Quagga/Olsr ας μου φτιαξει ενα
account για read, ftp, reboot, ssh δικαιωματα, προκειμενου να ρυθμισω
το olsr.

Υποψειν οτι θα χρειαστει να περαστει το νεο Olsr MPK Packet. Επισης
στα σκαρια ειναι ενα Boot CD που θα κανει ολη τη διαδικασια της
εγκαταστασης αυτοματα.

----------


## viper7gr

Εγω που δε θελω να παιξω με olsr θα δημιουργησω καποιο προβλημα
στην αλυσιδα?

----------


## Cha0s

Πως και έτσι; (δεν θες να συμμετάσχεις)

----------


## viper7gr

Βαγγελη δε το θεωρω ακομα ετοιμο σαν πρωτοκολο...
*my opinion*
unfortunately no one can change it...

----------


## ONikosEimai

> Βαγγελη δε το θεωρω ακομα ετοιμο σαν πρωτοκολο...
> *my opinion*
> unfortunately no one can change it...


Μπορεί να έχεις δίκιο αλλά σκέψου πως ήδη παίζει στην δικιά μας περιοχή και ασχολείται ο Acinonyx στενά μαζί του.

Νομίζω οι 2 παραπάνω λόγοι είναι πολύ σημαντικοί χωρίς βέβαια να μπορεί κανείς να βεβαιώσει το μέλλον.

----------


## viper7gr

Sorry but i won't do it...
Anyone that can answer on my question?
*Will i create a serius issue on the routing chain?*

----------


## papashark

> Sorry but i won't do it...
> Anyone that can answer on my question?
> *Will i create a serius issue on the routing chain?*


οχι, απλά δεν θα συμμετάσχεις στο κοινό AS όταν γίνει, θα είσαι μόνος σου, και δεν θα σε παίζουμε στα flo, ούτε θα σου δίνουμε τα γκομενάκια που μας περισσεύουν.....

----------


## viper7gr

Μια ποιο σοβαρη απαντηση παρακαλω?

----------


## Cha0s

Με όσα ξέρω δεν θα δημιουργήσεις πρόβλημα.

----------


## viper7gr

Thank you very very much

----------


## aangelis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από viper7gr
> 
> Sorry but i won't do it...
> Anyone that can answer on my question?
> *Will i create a serius issue on the routing chain?*
> 
> 
> οχι, απλά δεν θα συμμετάσχεις στο κοινό AS όταν γίνει


οτι λεει και ο Πάνος

ολη η περιοχή θα εμφανίζεται σαν ενας μεγάλος κόμβος και εσύ
θα παίζεις μόνος σου χωρις προβληματα όπως παίζεις και τώρα

εαν συμμετάσχεις τότε θα εχει καλύτερη σύνδεση τους υπολοιπους
του confederation, εαν δεν σε ενδιαφέρει αυτό δεν χρειαζεται να
εισαι μέρος του

----------


## StarGazer

Σε routerboard γιατί δε μπορεί να γίνει;

----------


## papashark

> Σε routerboard γιατί δε μπορεί να γίνει;


Γιατί απλά δεν έχουμε pre-compiled quagga για Mips (ή για τον συγκεκριμένο Mips) ώστε να την βάλουμε μέσα.

Παίζει βέβαια πάντα η λύση να ρουτάρει άλλος υπολογιστής παραπίσω που θα τρέχει quagga περνόντας την κίνηση με vlans, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν μου αρέσει η ιδέα ότι θα φέρνω όλο το traffic από τα if του RB και θα το ξαναγυρνάω...

----------


## aangelis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από the_stargazer
> 
> Σε routerboard γιατί δε μπορεί να γίνει;
> 
> 
> Γιατί απλά δεν έχουμε pre-compiled quagga για Mips (ή για τον συγκεκριμένο Mips) ώστε να την βάλουμε μέσα.
> 
> Παίζει βέβαια πάντα η λύση να ρουτάρει άλλος υπολογιστής παραπίσω που θα τρέχει quagga περνόντας την κίνηση με vlans, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν μου αρέσει η ιδέα ότι θα φέρνω όλο το traffic από τα if του RB και θα το ξαναγυρνάω...


Πανο αφου εχεις τα rb, μπορεις να το δοκιμασεις και να μας πεις πως το ειδες.
Να εχουν μια αποψη και οι υπολοιποι rbδες.

Σε επικοινωνία με τον acinonyx μου ειπε οτι ο m0bius εχει ασχοληθεί με linux στο rb. Ισως αυτός μπορεί να βοηθήσει για μια patchoποίηση και του rb με quagga.

----------


## aangelis

εφτιαξα τον κόμβο 10853 sto wind
http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=10853
για να το χρησιμοποιήσουμε στο confederation και να μην
καπακώσουμε καποιον κόμβο βαζοντας ενα τυχαίο AS


στο wiki της koki υπαρχουν οδηγίες για τα conf αρχεια

http://madlinux.koko.awmn/doku.php?id=olsr-igp
http://madlinux.koko.awmn/doku.php?id=bgp-as


εχω ξεκινήσει και φτιάχνω τα conf για διαφορους κόμβους

----------


## akops76

Καλησπέρα ,

Το πως θα χωριστούν τα conferedations το έχετε συζητήσει? 
Eιδα παραπάνω, οτι ο mojiro προτείνει 3 ξεχωριστα conferedations
βάση περιοχών: Κορυδαλλος+Νικαια, Αμφιαλη+Κερατσινι,
Πειραιας+Ρεντης

Yποθέτω οτι θα ακολουθήσουμε αυτή την πρόταση λοιπον...Εχετε καταλήξει σε κάποια λίστα που να λέει οτι ο τάδε κόμβος θα ανήκει στο τάδε conferedation??

Εγώ πάντος προβληματίζομαι με τον κόμβο μου αφού αν και τοπολογικα είμαι στον Πειραια, το μοναδικό link μου με Πειραια (με τον vabiris #7425) δεν θα έχει olsr (τουλάχιστον προς τα παρον..αφου ο vabiris είναι εξωτερικο)..
Απο την άλλη τα δύο αλλα link μου είναι με εκτός Πειραια περιοχες(καλλιθέα & Κορυδάλλος)!!

Αυτό που βλέπω ως πιο πιθανό σενάριο, είναι τουλάχιστον τώρα στην αρχή να ειμαι στο confederation του κορυδάλλου (λόγω του link με τον shadowcaster).

----------


## aangelis

> Καλησπέρα ,
> 
> Το πως θα χωριστούν τα conferedations το έχετε συζητήσει? 
> Eιδα παραπάνω, οτι ο mojiro προτείνει 3 ξεχωριστα conferedations
> βάση περιοχών: Κορυδαλλος+Νικαια, Αμφιαλη+Κερατσινι,
> Πειραιας+Ρεντης
> 
> Yποθέτω οτι θα ακολουθήσουμε αυτή την πρόταση λοιπον...Εχετε καταλήξει σε κάποια λίστα που να λέει οτι ο τάδε κόμβος θα ανήκει στο τάδε conferedation??


Δεν νομίζω οτι η πρόταση του mojiro μπορει να εφαρμοστει, εαν μπορούσε θα το καναμε.
Η Νικαια με τον Κορυδαλλό δεν εχει καλή μαλλον καθόλου σύνδεση. Υπάρχει 4 ξεχωριστά δίκτυα στην Νίκαια χωρις σύνδεση μεταξύ τους. Ολα όμως συνδέονται με τον Πειραια. Οπως και ο Κορυδαλλός.

Συμπερασμα μονο και οι τρεις περιοχές μαζί μπορούν να παίξουν σωστα τουλάχιστον προς το παρόν. Στο μέλλον οταν ειναι δυνατό θα μπορούμε να το σπάσουμε στα 3 ή 4 κομμάτια.

Με λίγο googlαρισμα βρήκα δικτυα κοινοτικά που παίζουν μονο oslr πάνω απο 150 κόμβους και δεν έχουν το παραμικρό πρόβλημα. Αρα μπορούμε να το τολμήσουμε, τροπος του λέγειν αφού δεν πρόκειται για τολμηρή περίπτωση.

Οι κόμβοι που δεν θέλουν olsr θα παίζουν όπως παίζουν και σήμερα και δεν θα κερδίσουν τίποτα απο την όλη προσπάθεια.

----------


## vmanolis

> Οποιος εχει mikrotik με MPK Installer/Quagga/Olsr ας μου φτιαξει ενα account για read, ftp, reboot, ssh δικαιωματα, προκειμενου να ρυθμισω το olsr.


Αυτό είναι το εύκολο (έχει γίνει αρκετές φορές μέσα σε λίγα λεπτά).  ::  
Το θέμα είναι ότι πρέπει να έχουμε από πριν φροντίσει το θέμα των routerboard.  ::  



> Υποψειν οτι θα χρειαστει να περαστει το νεο Olsr MPK Packet. Επισης στα σκαρια ειναι ενα Boot CD που θα κανει ολη τη διαδικασια της εγκαταστασης αυτοματα.


Είμαστε εν αναμονή. Μέχρι τότε... ο κλασικός τρόπος ως το tutorial του B52 αλλά και το πρόσφατο workshop ορίζει.  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Το OLSR έχει νόημα μόνο όταν υπάρχουν εναλλακτικές διαδρομές. Τότε θα επιλέξει την διαδρομή με το μικρότερο packet loss.

Π.χ. Χθες υπήρχε πρόβλημα εδώ με το link acinonyx-spooky. Έπαιζε χάλια. Το OLSR το ανιχνευσε με το ETX, όμως δεν έχουν ολοκληρωθεί ακόμη οι δακτύλιοι και δεν υπήρχε τρόπος να το σώσει.




> Είναι πολύ σημαντικό οι κόμβων που θα επιλεγούν να συμμετέχουν, να τηρούν κάποιες βασικές προδιαγραφές.
> 
> Προτείνεται κάθε κόμβος:
> 
> 1. να μην απέχει περισσότερο απο 2,5χλμ από οποιονδήποτε άλλο κόμβο εντός του AS
> 2. να έχει τουλάχιστον 2 ασύρματα links ή 1 ενσύρματο εντός του AS
> 3. να έχει κοινό το /16 prefix του με τους άλλους κόμβους του AS
> 4. να χρησιμοποιεί ως IGP πρωτόκολλο το OLSR
> 5. να χρησιμοποιεί confederations για την iBGP διασύνδεση
> 6. να λειτουργεί traffic shaping/QoS σε όλα τα links εντός του AS


Στα Πατήσια έχουμε μέχρι στιγμής τηρήσει ΠΛΗΡΩΣ το 1, 3, 4 και 5 και μερικώς το 6 ενώ σε λίγο καιρό θα καταφέρουμε να υλοποιήσουμε πληρως και το 2.

----------


## mojiro

αναφορα σχετικα με τα τοπικα links που υπαρχουν απο xrisoula

xrisoula
->κορυδαλλος(mojiro)->dead-end
->κορυδαλλος(petzi)->νικαια(romeo, sv1ggc-home), awmn
->κορυδαλλος(shadowcaster)->νικαια(tenorism, vmanolis), πειραιας(akops76), awmn
->νικαια(sw1jgg)->νικαια(quam)->awmn
->πειραιας(sw1ggw)->νικαια(aangelis), πειραιας(sv1ceb), κερατσινι(tzitzis), awmn
->awmn

----------


## vmanolis

Πριν λίγη ώρα έλαβε μέρος ένα "μικρής εμβέλειας" Workshop στο μαγαζί του Στέλιου (*SAS*), παρουσία και Τάκη (*matsulas*).
Το θέμα ήταν η εγκατάσταση quagga επάνω σε Mikrotik (2.9.27).  ::   ::   ::  
Έτσι εδώ και λίγη ώρα ο κόμβος *matsulas* έχει Mikrotik 2.9.27 με quagga (έγινε άμεση αντικατάσταση του HD με την νέα CF) και εντός της ημέρας (λογικά) θα έχει και ο *SAS* (όταν ανέβει στο ταρατσοPC ο Στέλιος και αλλάξει την CF του).  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Πριν περάσετε σε όλους OLSR θα βοηθούσε πολύ να φτιάξετε ένα πλάνο με το πως φαντάζεστε το confederation και τους δακτυλιους και να το ανεβάσετε στο forum.

----------


## alex-23

εχει πολυ δουλεια καλο κουραγιο 
για αρχη βαλτε πανω στους router quagga και παιχτε με bgp και ospf οπου ειναι απαραιτητο.
μετα θα δειτε οτι οι κομβοι σας δεν θα ειναι μεσα στις λουπες.
αυτη εινα μια καλη αρχη.
μετα αν εχετε quagga μπορειτε να βαλετε και olsr.

αλλα ακομα ειναι σε πειραματικο σταδιο το olsr  ::

----------


## anka

Anka ετοιμος, Mikrobriki 2.9.27 + Quagga 0.98.6 Done  ::

----------


## mojiro

Το ποστ ενημερονεται σιγα-σιγα, ευπροσδεκτες οι προσθηκες/διορθωσεις
με * ειναι οσοι εχουν τοποθετηθει πληρως στο χαρτη
με - οσοι δεν ειναι καθολου στο χαρτη

*linux/mpk installer/quagga/olsr*
* aangelis
* sv1eft
* sw1jgg
* tzitzis
* petzi
* vmanolis
* petaloudas
* shadowcaster
* xrisoula
* mojiro
* anka
* matsulas
* sas
* sv1ggc-home
* kinglyr
sv1vj
sv1ceb
sw1klk
speedy
vassilis-shop
vassilis-home
- akops76
- sw1ggw
- mbjp
- mopy

*σε αναμονη*
* sv1gft
* quam
* sv1gfu
* sv1aiz
* romeo
speedy2
- kinglyr-selinia
- scorpion

*εχουν routerboard/εκτος*
* tsio01
- papashark
- viper7gr
- vabiris

*εσωτερικοι δακτυλιοι*
xrisoula-shadowcaster-vmanolis-tsio01-petaloudas-sv1ggcHOME-petzi-xrisoula

*εσωτερικοι κομβοι*
petzi
sv1ggc-home
petaloudas
vmanolis
romeo
kinglyr
matsulas
jz
sw1jgg

*τερματικοι κομβοι/γραμμες*
mojiro
sas-pilgrim-banzai
anka2

*κομβοι που θα πρεπει να βρουν εσωτερικο Link*
sv1aiz
sv1gfu
sv1gft
aangelis

anka
anka2
matsoulas
sas
pilgrim
banzai

sv1ggc-home

----------


## mbjp

> Εγώ πάντος προβληματίζομαι με τον κόμβο μου αφού αν και τοπολογικα είμαι στον Πειραια, το μοναδικό link μου με Πειραια (με τον vabiris #7425) δεν θα έχει olsr (τουλάχιστον προς τα παρον..αφου ο vabiris είναι εξωτερικο)..
> Απο την άλλη τα δύο αλλα link μου είναι με εκτός Πειραια περιοχες(καλλιθέα & Κορυδάλλος)!!


αν και δνε εχω μιλησει με τον Σωτηρη υποθετω οτι θα ειναι μεσα για το olsr. Τον Δεκεμβριο επιστρεφει..

Υπολογιστε και εμενα

----------


## aangelis

> Εγώ πάντος προβληματίζομαι με τον κόμβο μου αφού αν και τοπολογικα είμαι στον Πειραια, το μοναδικό link μου με Πειραια (με τον vabiris #7425) δεν θα έχει olsr (τουλάχιστον προς τα παρον..αφου ο vabiris είναι εξωτερικο)..
> Απο την άλλη τα δύο αλλα link μου είναι με εκτός Πειραια περιοχες(καλλιθέα & Κορυδάλλος)!!


Για αυτο το λογο προτείνω τις περιοχές αυτές να μπουν σε ενα κοινο confederation γιατι λόγο των πολλών οικογενειακων χαμηλών κτηρίων και τις νεες πολυκατοικίες των πολλών ορόφων η διασύνδεση των περιοχών εσωτερικά δεν ειναι καλή και δεν ειναι σίγουρο οτι αυτό θα βελτιωθεί.

Σε αυτή την περίπτωση θα έχεις 1 λινκ με Κορυδαλλό μεσα στο confederation και αργότερα και δευτερο οταν ο vabiris συμμετάσχει.

----------


## aangelis

> *σε αναμονη*
> ...
> sv1ggc-home
> ...


Μιχαλη βγαλ'τον απο την αναμονή αφού εδω και μερες εσυ ο ιδιος του εβαλες quagga και παιζει ο ανθρωπος  ::   ::

----------


## petzi

ανακοινώνω πρόθεση romeo αντικατάστασης rb με ταρατσοπισί (και άρα με όλα τα καλούδια) και βελτίωση/αλλαγή των λίνκς του με την περιοχή μας.
Πιθανή συμμετοχή νέων κόμβων στο project ανάλογα με την επόμενη διαρρύθμιση λινκς.

----------


## mojiro

ας μας ενημερωσει καποιος σχετικα με τα links που υπαρχουν
στην αμφιαλη και το κερατσινι, διοτι τα εχω λιγο μπερδεμενα.

----------


## aangelis

στον χαρτη βλεπουμε οτι ολο το δικτυο θα γινει δερλομπου οταν δεν παίζει ο romeo

πρεπει να σεφτούμε λογικά και να βαλουμε και τον πειραια στο κολπο

ποιο ειναι το προβλημα δεν τους γουστάρουμε; δεν θα τα καταφέρει το olsr που τα καταφέρνει με 150 κόμβους; ο κόσμος τι λεει; θελει τον πειραιά μονο του ή οχι;

σχεδιαζουμε λες και δεν ξερουμε οτι οι περιοχές μας ειναι απο τις λίγες στην αττική που έχουν πολλα χαμηλά κτήρια στα οποία παίζουν πολύ κομβοι..

ξανα. προτείνω το confederation να περιλαμβάνει πειραιά, κερατσίνι, κορυδαλλό, νίκαια. οταν μπορούμε να το σπάσουμε και υπάρχει λόγος γιατί κατι δεν παει καλα το ξανασυζητάμε.

----------


## mojiro

> στον χαρτη βλεπουμε οτι ολο το δικτυο θα γινει δερλομπου οταν δεν παίζει ο romeo
> 
> πρεπει να σεφτούμε λογικά και να βαλουμε και τον πειραια στο κολπο
> 
> ποιο ειναι το προβλημα δεν τους γουστάρουμε; δεν θα τα καταφέρει το olsr που τα καταφέρνει με 150 κόμβους; ο κόσμος τι λεει; θελει τον πειραιά μονο του ή οχι;
> 
> σχεδιαζουμε λες και δεν ξερουμε οτι οι περιοχές μας ειναι απο τις λίγες στην αττική που έχουν πολλα χαμηλά κτήρια στα οποία παίζουν πολύ κομβοι..
> 
> ξανα. προτείνω το confederation να περιλαμβάνει πειραιά, κερατσίνι, κορυδαλλό, νίκαια. οταν μπορούμε να το σπάσουμε και υπάρχει λόγος γιατί κατι δεν παει καλα το ξανασυζητάμε.


δεν εχω τελιωσει το χαρτη... για αυτο και δε τους εχω ολους....
δε μπορω να βγαλω ακρη με την αμφιαλη, με το ποιος με ποιον και που ειναι...

επισης ειπαρχει κομβος-backup του romeo και ειναι ο mopy, εχει ηδη
quagga και τελειο λινκ με vassilis-shop. μεταξυ αυτου και του romeo
εχουν ηδη αρχησει σκεψεις για το τι λινκ θα παρει ο καθενας, προκειμενου
να γινει καλη ενωση στις περιοχες.

----------


## quam

> στον χαρτη βλεπουμε οτι ολο το δικτυο θα γινει δερλομπου οταν δεν παίζει ο romeo.


Έχω ήδη στείλει pm στον mopy για μεταξύ μας link ώστε να υπάρχει backup για τη διασύνδεση Νίκαιας-Κορυδαλλού με Αμφιάλη.
Περιμένω απάντηση του.

----------


## kinglyr

Από χτές παίζει στον 8000 - Kinglyr quagga-0.98.6 και olsrd-0.4.10-5.
Αναμένεται μόλις επιστέψει ο Airsam -7979 να μπεί και εκεί...
και βέβαια όταν ξαναπάω σαλαμίνα (8008 - kinglyr-selinia) να τα βάλω και εκεί...  ::

----------


## quam

Α ξέχασα να πώ πως καλώς εχόντων των πραγμάτων από τα μέσα της ερχόμενης εβδομάδας θα έχω και εγώ quagga. 

Αν και ξέρω πως λίγο σας απασχολεί.  ::

----------


## anka

@mojiro 
Εχεις εμενα, mastula, sas κτλπ στους κομβους που θα πρεπει να βρουν εσωτερικο Link  ::  , μα εγω εχω λινκ με matsula και αυτος με την σειρα του με vmanoli και papashark  ::   ::

----------


## petzi

> στον χαρτη βλεπουμε οτι ολο το δικτυο θα γινει δερλομπου οταν δεν παίζει ο romeo


περίμενε λίγο να δείς και δεύτερη διέξοδο από νικαια/κορυδαλλό προς κερατσίνι  ::   ::

----------


## vmanolis

Ήδη προσπαθώ να βρω χρόνο να πάω στον Θανάση για επιτόπου συζήτηση όσον αφορά τον κόμβο του (*tsio01*).  ::  
Ταυτόχρονα κοιτάω να βρω ένα μικρό PC σαν ενδιάμεσο μεταξύ routerboard και desktop ή κατευθείαν για ταρατσοPC.  ::  
(ότι από τα δύο αποδεχθεί, μια που είναι κοινόχρηστη η ταράτσα και "τα ακούει")  ::

----------


## mojiro

> @mojiro 
> Εχεις εμενα, mastula, sas κτλπ στους κομβους που θα πρεπει να βρουν εσωτερικο Link  , μα εγω εχω λινκ με matsula και αυτος με την σειρα του με vmanoli και papashark


δεν εχω σχεδιασει ακομα τον πειραια στον χαρτη και για αυτο δεν εχω
προσεξει ακομα το λινκ με papashark.

λεω για εσωτερικο λινκ, ωστε η αλυσιδα που εχετε φτιαξει, αποτελειται
απο πολλους κρικους, που βγαινει με το υπολοιπο εσωτερικο δικτυο ειτε
μεσω του vmanoli ειτε μεσω του papashark.

καποιος απο ολους σας πρεπει να βγαλει ενα ακομα λινκακι για τα εσω.
κατι παρομοιο πρεπει να γινει και με την 4αδα sv1aiz-sv1gfu-sv1gft-aangelis,
και γιατι οχι να ενωθει και με εσας.

----------


## papashark

Eμ, στο awmn δεν πρέπει να σχεδιάζεις με βάση την περιοχή, αλλά με τα Links....

Ο foxer 1790 έχει 4 λινκ που βολεύουν ιδιαίτερα

sv1gft
matsulas
airsam
sv1eft

----------


## anka

Χρειαζονται εναλακτικες διαδρομες και θελει συζητηση, πρεπει να ερθετε ολοι στο meeting για να βγουν αυτες http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=25860
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=25860

 ::  Ενα λινκ με aangelis απο την μερια μου δεν ειναι απιθανο να γινει  ::

----------


## kostas_218

Εχθές στήσαμε ένα πιάτο με τον aangelis και είναι σε αναμονή για να βγει το link με τον κόμβο του.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## aangelis

Το παλευουμε μπας και κατσουν δυο λινκ με jgg και anka και αποκτήσουμε καλύτερη εσωτερική δομη, οπως και να έχει ο Πειραιας πρεπει να αποτελεί ενα as μαζί με Νικαια και Κορυδαλλό.

Στην τελική τι να την κάνω την καλύτερη διαδρομή με βαση την ποιότητα των λινκ εαν μπορώ να παω με αυτή την μέθοδο μονο σε 8 κόμβους.. μια τρύπα στο νερο θα καταφέρουμε.

----------


## quam

> Εχθές στήσαμε ένα πιάτο με τον aangelis και είναι σε αναμονή για να βγει το link με τον κόμβο του.


Κώστα μπράβο, άντε με το καλό.

----------


## petzi

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από kostas_218
> 
> Εχθές στήσαμε ένα πιάτο με τον aangelis και είναι σε αναμονή για να βγει το link με τον κόμβο του.   
> 
> 
> Κώστα μπράβο, άντε με το καλό.


Εσύ να δούμε τι θα κάνεις... αντε... ξεκουνήστεεεεεεεεε  ::   ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Στην τελική τι να την κάνω την καλύτερη διαδρομή με βαση την ποιότητα των λινκ εαν μπορώ να παω με αυτή την μέθοδο μονο σε 8 κόμβους.. μια τρύπα στο νερο θα καταφέρουμε.


Ασύρματο δίκτυο έχουμε, όχι επιχείρηση στα πρόθυρα χρεοκοπίας. Άρα, μην το παίρνουμε πια "του θανατά".
Ηρεμήστε και όλα θα γίνουν σιγά-σιγά.

----------


## quam

> Εσύ να δούμε τι θα κάνεις... αντε... ξεκουνήστεεεεεεεεε


Αν δεν βγει τώρα κοντά κάτι που θα βοηθά την περιοχή ... θα αργήσει το επόμενο.
Ξέρεις πόσο πηγμένος είμαι, παρ' όλα αυτά προτίθεμαι να βοηθήσω.

----------


## aangelis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από aangelis
> 
> Στην τελική τι να την κάνω την καλύτερη διαδρομή με βαση την ποιότητα των λινκ εαν μπορώ να παω με αυτή την μέθοδο μονο σε 8 κόμβους.. μια τρύπα στο νερο θα καταφέρουμε.
> 
> 
> Ασύρματο δίκτυο έχουμε, όχι επιχείρηση στα πρόθυρα χρεοκοπίας. Άρα, μην το παίρνουμε πια "του θανατά".
> Ηρεμήστε και όλα θα γίνουν σιγά-σιγά.


Δεν παιρνουμε τιποτα του θανατα ρε Μανόλη, το θεμα του τοπικ ειναι σχετικο με την περίπτωση και το ευρος της εφαρμογής μιας νεας τεχνολογίας δρομολόγησης. Δεν υπαρχουν νευρα ή επιθέσεις. Που τα ειδες αυτά ρε μαγε;  ::   ::  

Ο καθενας λεει την γνωμη του και στο τελος πρεπει να παρουμε μια αποφαση αφου σκεφτούμε λογικά και τεχνικα. Ειδικά απο την στιγμη που καποιος βλεπει οτι τα πραγματα μπορει να παρουν μια τροπη που δεν θα εχει καποιο θετικό αποτέλεσμα οφείλει να το πει για να κερδίσουμε ολοι απο πιθανούς μπελαδες.

----------


## vmanolis

Απλά λέω με το μαλακό ώστε να αποφευχθούν οι εντάσεις ή οι... στραβές. Όλοι θα βοηθήσουμε.  ::

----------


## jz

EEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeee ... παιδιά υπάρχω και εγώ... λόγο Ναυτικών υποχρεώσεων έμεινα λίγο πίσω.
Πείτε μού τι αλλαγές έχουν για να δρομολογηθώ και εγώ μαζί σας  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> EEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeee ... παιδιά υπάρχω και εγώ... λόγο *Ναυτικών υποχρεώσεων* έμεινα λίγο πίσω.


*Καλώς το ναυτάκι το ζουμπουρλούδικο*.  ::  




> Πείτε μού τι αλλαγές έχουν για να δρομολογηθώ και εγώ μαζί σας


Έχεις στον router σου quagga ;  ::  
Επικοινώνησε όταν μπορέσεις κυρίως με *mojiro*, *petzi* ή *aangelis*.  ::  
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?...r=asc&start=60

----------


## vmanolis

> Δεν ειναι αναγκη να ξεφορτωθει κανεις τα rb's αν τουλαχιστον εχει ενα linux server.
> Κατεβαζουμε το routing με vlan στο linux και γινεται εκει το routing.
> Το ετοιμαζω τωρα στο χωριο, και θα βγαλω ενα quick guide μολις ειναι ετοιμο.
> 
> Υπαρχει και η λυση του multihop, αλλα δεν παιζει αν ο γειτονας μας εχει mikrotik routing (μονο με quagga).


Τελικά τι επιλογές έχουν όσοι έχουν Routerboard;  ::

----------


## jz

οκ Μανώλη ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία. Θα μιλησω με τα παιδιά να δούμε τι θα κάνουμε..  ::

----------


## aangelis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από spirosco
> 
> Δεν ειναι αναγκη να ξεφορτωθει κανεις τα rb's αν τουλαχιστον εχει ενα linux server.
> Κατεβαζουμε το routing με vlan στο linux και γινεται εκει το routing.
> Το ετοιμαζω τωρα στο χωριο, και θα βγαλω ενα quick guide μολις ειναι ετοιμο.
> 
> Υπαρχει και η λυση του multihop, αλλα δεν παιζει αν ο γειτονας μας εχει mikrotik routing (μονο με quagga).
> 
> 
> Τελικά τι επιλογές έχουν όσοι έχουν Routerboard;


multihop δεν γινεται με routerboard, δευτερο pc ειναι απαραίτητη προϋποθεση.

εαν ομως Μανόλη βαλει και δευτερο πισι καποιος δεν πετάει το routerboard να βαλει μονο το πισι;  ::   ::

----------


## pilgrim

Σημερα θα κατσω να φτιαξω μια δευτερη καρτα CF με μικροτικ για να την δωσω σε καποιον απο εσας να μου περασει guagga και τα σχετικα για να δω τι θα κανω και εγω.Ολα αυτα τα γραφω απο inet διοτι ασυρματο προς το παρον δεν παιζει....

----------


## vmanolis

> multihop δεν γινεται με routerboard, δευτερο pc ειναι απαραίτητη προϋποθεση.
> 
> εαν ομως Μανόλη βαλει και δευτερο πισι καποιος δεν πετάει το routerboard να βαλει μονο το πισι;


Σήμερα νωρίς το μεσημεράκι πήγα στον Θανάση (tsio01) και τον ενημέρωσα για το όλο εγχείρημα.  ::  
Είναι σύμφωνος να μπει ένα μικρό ταρατσοPC σε κουτί στην θέση του routerboard. Απλά να μην είναι κάποιο... μπαούλο.  ::  
Θα έχω τον νού μου μήπως εντοπίσω κάτι που να του κάνει (π.χ. mobo μATX με τετραπλό miniPCI->PCI).  ::  
Πάντως κατανόησε την όλη προσπάθειά μας και συμφώνησε να ακολουθήσει την "παρέα".  ::

----------


## m0bius

> Πανο αφου εχεις τα rb, μπορεις να το δοκιμασεις και να μας πεις πως το ειδες.
> Να εχουν μια αποψη και οι υπολοιποι rbδες.
> 
> Σε επικοινωνία με τον acinonyx μου ειπε οτι ο m0bius εχει ασχοληθεί με linux στο rb. Ισως αυτός μπορεί να βοηθήσει για μια patchoποίηση και του rb με quagga.


Έχω έτοιμο toolchain για mips αλλά ακόμα δεν έχω προλάβει να κάνω compile την quagga για mips. Επίσης έχω έτοιμα "πειραγμένα" αρχεία για το mt για mips αλλά 1ον) δεν έχω rb να τα δοκιμάσω 2oν) είναι ακόμα ρίσκο να δοκιμαστούν σε routerboard που έχει περασμένο το mt στη flash και όχι στη cf. Σε vmware πάντως το patching ήταν επιτυχές και linuxoποιεί το mt. (Έχω ένα μικρό πρόβλημα με το reboot μόνο)

Πιθανών μπορούμε να πάρουμε την quagga από το voyage του acoul που σίγουρα έχει κάνει καλύτερη δουλειά από εμένα στα cross-compiles. 

Για την x86 έκδοση του mt η quagga (καθώς και το asterisk) είναι σχεδόν έτοιμα.

Όποιος έχει διάθεση να το δοκιμάσει ας μου πεί!

----------


## mojiro

> Όποιος έχει διάθεση να το δοκιμάσει ας μου πεί!


ο ρουτερ μου ειναι ready για οπιοδειποτε live mod...
x86 ειναι

----------


## manoskol

Ενα rb δανεικο στον m0bius κάποιος ?

----------


## vmanolis

> Ενα rb δανεικο στον m0bius κάποιος ?


+ + + + +

Άντε παιδιά, τώρα που πετύχαμε τον *m0bius* στις καλές του...  ::  (αστειάκι)

----------


## kinglyr

Από χτές παίζει και ο κόμβος 7979 - Airsam με Mikrotik 2.9.27 με quagga-0.98.6 και olsrd-0.4.10-5.
Οπότε από εμένα *έχουν γίνει* upgrade προς στιγμή το σπίτι μου (8000) και ο AirSam (7979) και αναμένεται η Σαλαμίνα (8008 Kinglyr-Selinia).

----------


## mojiro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από m0bius
> 
> Όποιος έχει διάθεση να το δοκιμάσει ας μου πεί!
> 
> 
> ο ρουτερ μου ειναι ready για οπιοδειποτε live mod...
> x86 ειναι


after another deathmatch with therio animerous mikrotikious

το λιωσαμε  ::

----------


## m0bius

> after another deathmatch with therio animerous mikrotikious
> 
> το λιωσαμε


Αυτό του έλειπε!  ::  Thanks για την υπομονή γιατί εν τέλη έκανα τόσες αλλαγές που καμία σχέση δεν είχε με το αρχικό!  ::  Άλλος κανείς που να θέλει να πειραματιστεί;

Btw, quagga έβαλες;

----------


## vmanolis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mojiro
> 
> 
> after another deathmatch with therio animerous mikrotikious
> 
> το λιωσαμε 
> 
> 
> Αυτό του έλειπε!  Thanks για την υπομονή γιατί εν τέλη έκανα τόσες αλλαγές που καμία σχέση δεν είχε με το αρχικό!  Άλλος κανείς που να θέλει να πειραματιστεί;
> ...


Δηλαδή δηλαδή;  ::  
Να υποθέσουμε ότι τελικά μπήκε quagga και OLSR σε Mikrotik Routerboard;  ::

----------


## m0bius

> Δηλαδή δηλαδή;  
> Να υποθέσουμε ότι τελικά μπήκε quagga και OLSR σε Mikrotik Routerboard;


Routerboard όχι ακόμα, σήμερα δεν μπόρεσα να κατέβω Πειραιά να πάω να πάρω το routerboard από τον Papashark οπότε παιδιά λίγο υπομονή να γίνει stable η x86 έκδοση και μετά δεν είναι τίποτα. Ένα cross compile είναι  :: 

Βtw: Sorry Papashark που δεν σε πήρα τηλ, αλλά έμπλεξα λιγάκι  ::

----------


## mojiro

> Btw, quagga έβαλες;


αυριο.... δε βγαινω στο μπαλκονι βραδιατικα  ::

----------


## manoskol

Παιδια.... για κάντε μια επισκεψη στον ftp του Βασιλη..........
mojiro ! το εφτιαξε ο ατιμος παιζει τελεια! 
 :: 
Υ.Γ μολις τελειώσουν ολοι οι κομβοι το upgrade θα στειλω feedback
απλα ενα μικρο sample απο την zebra μου και θα καταλαβεις αμέσως ....



```
Codes: K - kernel route, C - connected, S - static, R - RIP, O - OSPF,
       I - ISIS, B - BGP, H - HSLS, L - OLSR, > - selected route, * - FIB route

B>* 10.1.2.1/32 [200/0] via 10.34.61.233 (recursive via 10.2.52.81), 10:04:02
B>* 10.2.8.0/24 [200/0] via 10.2.16.86 (recursive via 10.2.52.81), 11:00:37
B>* 10.2.11.0/24 [20/0] via 10.23.26.49, ath4, 12:18:18
B>* 10.2.12.0/24 [200/0] via 10.34.61.233 (recursive via 10.2.52.81), 11:00:07
B>* 10.2.13.0/24 [200/0] via 10.34.61.233 (recursive via 10.2.52.81), 00:00:06
B>* 10.2.14.0/24 [200/0] via 10.2.32.100 (recursive via 10.2.52.81), 00:00:00
B>* 10.2.15.0/24 [200/0] via 10.34.61.233 (recursive via 10.2.52.81), 09:57:12
B   10.2.16.0/24 [200/0] via 10.2.16.105, 11:00:18
L>* 10.2.16.0/24 [0/2] via 10.2.52.81, ath3
L>* 10.2.16.1/32 [0/2] via 10.2.52.81, ath3
L>* 10.2.16.59/32 [0/3] via 10.2.52.81, ath3
L>* 10.2.16.73/32 [0/2] via 10.2.52.81, ath3
L>* 10.2.16.78/32 [0/3] via 10.2.52.81, ath3
L>* 10.2.16.80/29 [0/2] via 10.2.52.81, ath3
L>* 10.2.16.88/29 [0/2] via 10.2.52.81, ath3
L>* 10.2.16.105/32 [0/2] via 10.2.52.81, ath3
L>* 10.2.16.110/32 [0/1] via 10.2.52.81, ath3
B>* 10.2.17.0/24 [200/0] via 10.34.61.233 (recursive via 10.2.52.81), 00:00:06
B>* 10.2.18.0/24 [200/0] via 10.34.61.233 (recursive via 10.2.52.81), 00:00:06
B>* 10.2.19.0/24 [200/0] via 10.2.31.233 (recursive via 10.2.93.37), 10:41:14
B>* 10.2.20.0/24 [200/0] via 10.2.31.233 (recursive via 10.2.93.37), 10:41:14
B>* 10.2.21.0/24 [200/0] via 10.34.61.233 (recursive via 10.2.52.81), 09:52:41
B>* 10.2.22.0/24 [200/0] via 10.2.16.86 (recursive via 10.2.52.81), 09:46:00
B>* 10.2.23.0/24 [200/0] via 10.34.61.233 (recursive via 10.2.52.81), 09:48:01
B>* 10.2.25.0/24 [200/0] via 10.2.32.100 (recursive via 10.2.52.81), 00:00:00
B>* 10.2.26.0/24 [20/0] via 10.23.26.49, ath4, 03:09:43
L>* 10.2.28.0/24 [0/3] via 10.2.93.37, ath2
B   10.2.28.0/24 [200/0] via 10.2.28.89 (recursive via 10.2.93.37), 10:41:14
L>* 10.2.28.89/32 [0/3] via 10.2.93.37, ath2
L>* 10.2.28.94/32 [0/3] via 10.2.93.37, ath2
B>* 10.2.29.0/24 [200/0] via 10.34.61.233 (recursive via 10.2.52.81), 00:00:06
B   10.2.31.0/24 [200/0] via 10.2.31.213, 10:41:14
L>* 10.2.31.0/24 [0/3] via 10.2.93.37, ath2
L>* 10.2.31.213/32 [0/3] via 10.2.93.37, ath2
L>* 10.2.31.214/32 [0/2] via 10.2.93.37, ath2
L>* 10.2.31.216/29 [0/3] via 10.2.93.37, ath2
L>* 10.2.31.224/29 [0/3] via 10.2.93.37, ath2
L>* 10.2.31.232/29 [0/3] via 10.2.93.37, ath2
B>* 10.2.32.0/24 [200/0] via 10.2.16.78 (recursive via 10.2.52.81), 00:00:00
L>* 10.2.32.64/29 [0/3] via 10.2.52.81, ath3
L>* 10.2.32.96/29 [0/3] via 10.2.52.81, ath3
L>* 10.2.32.129/32 [0/3] via 10.2.52.81, ath3
L>* 10.2.32.134/32 [0/2] via 10.2.93.37, ath2
B>* 10.2.33.0/24 [200/0] via 10.2.32.100 (recursive via 10.2.52.81), 00:00:00
B>* 10.2.34.0/24 [200/0] via 10.34.61.233 (recursive via 10.2.52.81), 10:59:37
B>* 10.2.35.0/24 [200/0] via 10.34.61.233 (recursive via 10.2.52.81), 10:59:37
B   10.2.37.0/24 [200/0] via 10.2.31.214, 10:37:17
L>* 10.2.37.0/24 [0/2] via 10.2.93.37, ath2
L>* 10.2.37.65/32 [0/1] via 10.2.93.37, ath2
L>* 10.2.37.67/32 [0/2] via 10.2.93.37, ath2
L>* 10.2.37.80/29 [0/2] via 10.2.93.37, ath2
B>* 10.2.38.0/24 [200/0] via 10.2.32.100 (recursive via 10.2.52.81), 00:00:00
B>* 10.2.43.0/24 [200/0] via 10.2.31.230 (recursive via 10.2.93.37), 10:41:14
B>* 10.2.44.0/24 [200/0] via 10.2.32.100 (recursive via 10.2.52.81), 00:00:00
B>* 10.2.45.0/24 [200/0] via 10.2.31.233 (recursive via 10.2.93.37), 10:41:14
B>* 10.2.49.0/24 [200/0] via 10.2.31.233 (recursive via 10.2.93.37), 10:41:14
B   10.2.52.0/24 [200/0] via 10.2.52.81, ath3, 12:18:19
L>* 10.2.52.0/24 [0/1] via 10.2.52.81, ath3
L>* 10.2.52.72/29 [0/1] via 10.2.52.81, ath3
C>* 10.2.52.80/30 is directly connected, ath3
B>* 10.2.53.0/24 [200/0] via 10.2.31.222 (recursive via 10.2.93.37), 10:41:14
B>* 10.2.55.0/24 [200/0] via 10.23.28.41 (recursive via 10.2.93.37), 10:41:14
B>* 10.2.56.0/24 [200/0] via 10.2.16.86 (recursive via 10.2.52.81), 10:59:37
B>* 10.2.57.0/24 [200/0] via 10.2.31.233 (recursive via 10.2.93.37), 10:41:14
B>* 10.2.63.0/24 [200/0] via 10.34.61.233 (recursive via 10.2.52.81), 10:00:12
B>* 10.2.64.0/24 [200/0] via 10.2.31.222 (recursive via 10.2.93.37), 10:41:14
B>* 10.2.68.0/24 [200/0] via 10.2.32.100 (recursive via 10.2.52.81), 00:00:00
B>* 10.2.69.0/24 [200/0] via 10.34.61.233 (recursive via 10.2.52.81), 09:57:12
B>* 10.2.75.0/24 [200/0] via 10.2.32.100 (recursive via 10.2.52.81), 00:00:00
B>* 10.2.77.0/24 [200/0] via 10.2.16.86 (recursive via 10.2.52.81), 10:59:37
B>* 10.2.79.0/24 [20/0] via 10.23.26.49, ath4, 12:18:18
B>* 10.2.83.0/24 [20/0] via 10.23.26.49, ath4, 03:09:43
B>* 10.2.84.0/24 [200/0] via 10.2.16.86 (recursive via 10.2.52.81), 09:54:51
B>* 10.2.86.0/24 [200/0] via 10.2.86.237 (recursive via 10.2.93.37), 10:41:14
L>* 10.2.86.236/30 [0/3] via 10.2.93.37, ath2
B>* 10.2.90.0/24 [200/0] via 10.2.31.230 (recursive via 10.2.93.37), 10:41:14
B>* 10.2.91.0/24 [200/0] via 10.2.16.86 (recursive via 10.2.52.81), 10:59:37
B>* 10.2.92.0/24 [200/0] via 10.2.16.86 (recursive via 10.2.52.81), 10:59:37
C>* 10.2.93.0/27 is directly connected, eth0
C>* 10.2.93.32/30 is directly connected, ath1
C>* 10.2.93.36/30 is directly connected, ath2
C>* 10.2.93.64/26 is directly connected, prism0
B>* 10.2.94.0/24 [200/0] via 10.2.31.233 (recursive via 10.2.93.37), 10:41:14
B>* 10.2.100.0/24 [200/0] via 10.34.61.233 (recursive via 10.2.52.81), 10:04:02
B>* 10.2.102.0/24 [200/0] via 10.34.61.233 (recursive via 10.2.52.81), 10:59:37
B>* 10.2.103.0/24 [20/0] via 10.23.26.49, ath4, 12:18:18
B>* 10.2.109.0/24 [200/0] via 10.34.61.233 (recursive via 10.2.52.81), 10:59:37
L>* 10.2.112.0/24 [0/1] via 10.2.93.37, ath2
B   10.2.112.0/24 [200/0] via 10.2.93.37, ath2, 10:41:44
B>* 10.2.114.0/24 [200/0] via 10.2.31.233 (recursive via 10.2.93.37), 10:41:14
B>* 10.2.116.0/24 [200/0] via 10.2.16.86 (recursive via 10.2.52.81), 09:37:00
B>* 10.2.117.0/24 [200/0] via 10.2.31.230 (recursive via 10.2.93.37), 10:41:14
B>* 10.2.119.0/24 [200/0] via 10.2.16.86 (recursive via 10.2.52.81), 00:00:06
B>* 10.2.124.0/24 [200/0] via 10.2.16.86 (recursive via 10.2.52.81), 01:31:38
B   10.2.125.0/24 [200/0] via 10.2.32.134, 10:08:13
L>* 10.2.125.0/24 [0/2] via 10.2.93.37, ath2
L>* 10.2.125.33/32 [0/2] via 10.2.93.37, ath2
L>* 10.2.125.34/32 [0/1] via 10.2.93.37, ath2
L>* 10.2.125.37/32 [0/2] via 10.2.93.37, ath2
L>* 10.2.125.38/32 [0/3] via 10.2.93.37, ath2
B>* 10.2.130.0/24 [200/0] via 10.2.32.100 (recursive via 10.2.52.81), 00:00:00
B>* 10.2.131.0/24 [200/0] via 10.2.32.100 (recursive via 10.2.52.81), 00:00:00
B>* 10.2.132.0/24 [200/0] via 10.2.16.86 (recursive via 10.2.52.81), 01:31:38
B>* 10.2.139.0/24 [200/0] via 10.2.32.100 (recursive via 10.2.52.81), 00:00:00
B>* 10.2.141.0/24 [20/0] via 10.23.26.49, ath4, 12:18:18
B>* 10.2.142.0/24 [200/0] via 10.2.16.86 (recursive via 10.2.52.81), 00:00:06
B>* 10.2.144.0/24 [200/0] via 10.34.61.233 (recursive via 10.2.52.81), 00:00:06
B>* 10.2.148.0/24 [200/0] via 10.34.61.233 (recursive via 10.2.52.81), 01:31:38
B>* 10.2.156.0/24 [200/0] via 10.34.61.233 (recursive via 10.2.52.81), 00:00:06
B>* 10.2.157.0/24 [200/0] via 10.2.31.230 (recursive via 10.2.93.37), 01:31:38
B>* 10.2.160.0/24 [200/0] via 10.2.32.100 (recursive via 10.2.52.81), 00:00:00
B>* 10.2.161.0/24 [200/0] via 10.34.61.233 (recursive via 10.2.52.81), 00:00:06
B>* 10.13.250.0/24 [20/0] via 10.23.26.49, ath4, 12:18:18
B>* 10.13.251.0/24 [20/0] via 10.23.26.49, ath4, 12:18:18
B>* 10.14.142.0/24 [200/0] via 10.34.61.233 (recursive via 10.2.52.81), 11:00:37
B>* 10.14.143.0/24 [20/0] via 10.23.26.49, ath4, 12:18:18
```

Παρατηρησε τα metric στο igp (OLSR)

----------


## Vigor

Μια περιληπτική εξήγηση του τι ακριβώς είναι αυτό που βλέπουμε, Please...
Η προσθήκη των OLSR δεδομένων πού ακριβώς (ποια στήλη) είναι?

----------


## sokratisg

> Μια περιληπτική εξήγηση του τι ακριβώς είναι αυτό που βλέπουμε, Please...
> Η προσθήκη των OLSR δεδομένων πού ακριβώς (ποια στήλη) είναι?




```
Codes: K - kernel route, C - connected, S - static, R - RIP, O - OSPF,
       I - ISIS, B - BGP, H - HSLS, L - OLSR, > - selected route, * - FIB route
```

  ::   ::

----------


## Vigor

π.χ. What das ist?



> B*>** 10.2.23.0/24 *[200/0]* via 10.34.61.233 (*recursive via* 10.2.52.81), *09:48:01*


???

----------


## Acinonyx

To *Β* σημαίνει πως είναι BGP route
Το *** σημαίνει πως έχει περάσει στο routing table
To *>* σημαίνει πως είναι η καλύτερη διαδρομή για τον προορισμο
Το *[200/0]* σημαίνει ότι το παίρνει μέσα από το confederation
To *recursive via* είναι το nexthop που θα βρει την έξοδο από το confederation
Το *09:48:01* είναι ο χρόνος που το route άλλαξε τελευταία φορα

----------


## papashark

Στον 1790 μπήκε MT με quagga

Mπορεί να συμμετάσχει και αυτός στο πείραμα με το olsr εφόσον ενδιαφέρεστε.

Θα προσφέρει αρκετές εναλλακτικές διαδρομές, ώστε να έχει και νόημα το olsr

----------


## aangelis

> Στον 1790 μπήκε MT με quagga
> 
> Mπορεί να συμμετάσχει και αυτός στο πείραμα με το olsr εφόσον ενδιαφέρεστε.
> 
> Θα προσφέρει αρκετές εναλλακτικές διαδρομές, ώστε να έχει και νόημα το olsr


τελεια! αραγε ποιος θελει να συμμετέχει και δεν εχει δυνατότητα να τρέξει quagga και olsr ακόμη;

----------


## vmanolis

> αραγε ποιος θελει να συμμετέχει και δεν εχει δυνατότητα να τρέξει quagga και olsr ακόμη;





> ... πήγα στον Θανάση (*tsio01*) και τον ενημέρωσα για το όλο εγχείρημα.  
> Είναι σύμφωνος να μπει ένα μικρό ταρατσοPC σε κουτί στην θέση του routerboard. Απλά να μην είναι κάποιο... μπαούλο.  
> Θα έχω τον νού μου μήπως εντοπίσω κάτι που να του κάνει (π.χ. mobo μATX με τετραπλό miniPCI->PCI).


Ισχύει μέχρι νεοτέρας . . .

----------


## mojiro



----------


## aangelis

Οι κομβοι xrysoula, sw1ggw, aangelis, petzi και shadowcaster συμμετέχουν στο confederation.

----------


## aangelis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από aangelis
> 
> αραγε ποιος θελει να συμμετέχει και δεν εχει δυνατότητα να τρέξει quagga και olsr ακόμη;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Μανόλη δες ομως το θεμα λιγο πιο σβέλτα γιατί ήρθε η ώρα να περάσουμε σε olsr.

----------


## mojiro

http://hermes.xrisoula.awmn:8082
http://kapa.awmn/olsrd/header.png
http://kapa.awmn/bgp/

----------


## aangelis

http://taidus.aangelis.awmn:8082/routes
http://router.sw1ggw.awmn:8082/routes

----------


## kostas_218

Από πλευράς μου είμαι σε αναμονή για το olsr και περιμένω νεότερα  ::   ::

----------


## manoskol

Καλη αρχη παιδιά  ::  , mojiro o Βασίλης (Αcinonyx) μου εχει πει ότι ο χαρτης 
εχει υποστηριξη και για dns.... είτε στατικά είτε δυναμικα

----------


## mojiro

> εχει υποστηριξη και για dns.... είτε στατικά είτε δυναμικα


το ξερω  ::  θα μπουν και αυτα με το καλο  ::

----------


## aangelis

Για την δημιουργία του bgpd.conf και του olsrd.conf οδηγίες υπάρχουν στο wiki της koki

http://madlinux.koko.awmn/doku.php?id=olsr-igp
http://madlinux.koko.awmn/doku.php?id=bgp-as 


τα δύο πακέτα που θα χρειαστούμε ειναι

ftp://ftp.acinonyx.awmn/mikrotik/custom ... quagga.mpk
ftp://ftp.acinonyx.awmn/mikrotik/custom ... 1-olsr.mpk

προσοχη! οταν περάσουμε τα 2 πακέτα το configuration μηδενίζεται, πρεπει να εχουμε βάλει και τα νεα conf αρχεία στον κατάλογο conf πριν κάνουμε reboot

----------


## aangelis

το bgpd.conf και το olsr.conf ενος router της xrysoylas

ftp://ftp.mojiro.awmn/R-hermes.xrisoula.awmn/bgpd.conf
ftp://ftp.mojiro.awmn/R-hermes.xrisoula.awmn/olsrd.conf




```
LoadPlugin		"olsrd_dot_draw.so.0.3"
{
 	PlParam    	"accept" "10.86.87.129"
}
```

αυτες οι γραμμές δεν χρειάζονται σε κόμβο που έχει ένα router

----------


## vmanolis

> Μανώλη δες ομως το θεμα λιγο πιο σβέλτα γιατί ήρθε η ώρα να περάσουμε σε olsr.


Ωχ, έχουμε κάποιο (ας το πω) χρονοδιάγραμμα, για να δω πως θα το βάλω στις δουλειές μου;  ::  
Τελικά δεν παίρνουν χακιά τα routerboard, ε ;  ::  
Πρέπει να βρω το hardware και να το στήσω από την αρχή το ταρατσόκουτο.  ::  
Να δω αν θα προλάβω κάτι μέχρι το Σαββατοκύριακο...  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

> το bgpd.conf και το olsr.conf ενός router της xrysoylas
> 
> ftp://ftp.mojiro.awmn/R-hermes.xrisoula.awmn/bgpd.conf
> ftp://ftp.mojiro.awmn/R-hermes.xrisoula.awmn/olsrd.conf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


το plugin αυτό δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με το routing...

όταν συνδέεσαι με telnet πάνω στην πόρτα 2004 του router, σου δίνει
τον χάρτη δρομολόγησης όπως τον βλέπει, μέσω αυτού φτιάχνουμε
τις όμορφες αυτές απεικονίσεις με τους ρόμβους και τα βελάκια.

μελλοντικά μπορεί να φτιάξω ένα tool ώστε ο κάθε κόμβος να μπορεί
να βλέπει τον δικό του χάρτη. αν όμως δεν έχετε αυτή τη γραμμή, με
αυτή την IP ο server μου δε θα μπορεί να συνδεθεί και να παίρνει τους
χάρτες.

----------


## aangelis

> το plugin αυτο δεν εχει καμια σχεση με το routing...


πολυ ωραία. οπως το ειδα φαινόταν για σύνδεση με τον αλλο router στην .129

----------


## mojiro

petzi
xrisoula
sw1jgg
shadowcaster
sw1ggw
aangelis

μεσα στο 10853 Confederation

----------


## vmanolis

Τι πρέπει να κάνω εγώ ρε παιδιά;  ::

----------


## manoskol

κλειστε κύκλο γρήγορα.....  ::

----------


## mojiro

πλησιαζει και η ωρα του κυκλου  ::  

μολις μπηκε στο κολπο και ο κομβος Romeo

----------


## aangelis

στο confederation συμμετέχουν πλεον και οι κομβοι tzitzis, johnkast, sv1vj και sv1eft

----------


## vmanolis

Εμένα γιατί με έχετε απ' έξω;  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Έχασα επεισόδιο και δεν το ξέρω ;  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## aangelis

> Εμένα γιατί με έχετε απ' έξω;      
> Έχασα επεισόδιο και δεν το ξέρω ;


Δεν εισαι εξω, μέσα είσαι, δεν το έχεις καταλάβει ακόμη; χε χε

Λοιπον, επόμενη αμεση κίνηση
anka, matsoulas 

matsoulas, vmanolis, shadowcaster

και 

matsoulas, foxer εαν συμφωνει και ο papashark

----------


## manoskol

Παιδια....λιγο ήρεμα 
σήμερα (Παρασκευη βραδυ , Σαββατο Ξημερώματα- βγήκε το τελευταιο
patch-για την quagga (οχι για το olsr)
που εξαλείφει και κατi τελευταια quagga bugs όταν υπάρχει δακτύλιος
(πρακτικα αν δεν κλεισετε κύκλο δεν θα δείτε διαφορά)
 :: 
many thanx στον Acinonyx, που πάντως τώρα πια κοιμάται τα βράδια
πιο ήσυχος....  :: 
Θα αναρτηθει και μια σχετική ενημέρωση ενω ετοιμάζουμε και ενα μπούσουλα
(howto) γενικότερο για να καταλαβαίνουμε τι βλέπουμε μέσα στην zebra...σε
συνάρτηση με το bgp και olsr ....

----------


## anka

Παραθετο το δικο μου conf πριν το ανεβασω για τυχων διορθωσεις:


```
#
# olsr.org OLSR daemon config file
#

#
# General setup
#

DebugLevel              0
IpVersion               4
ClearScreen             yes
AllowNoInt              yes
#TosValue               16
Pollrate                0.05
#TcRedundancy           0
Willingness             6
#MprCoverage	        1

IpcConnect
{
     MaxConnections  0
     Host            127.0.0.1
     #Host           10.0.0.5
     #Net            10.0.0.0 255.0.0.0
}

#
# Hysterisis setup
#

UseHysteresis           no
HystScaling             0.50
HystThrHigh             0.80
HystThrLow              0.30

#
# ETX setup
#

LinkQualityLevel        2
LinkQualityWinSize      40

#
# Plugins setup
#


LoadPlugin              "olsrd_httpinfo.so.0.1"
{
        PlParam         "port"  "8082"
        PlParam         "Host"  "10.87.197.1"
        PlParam         "Net"   "10.0.0.0 255.0.0.0"
}

LoadPlugin              "olsrd_quagga.so.0.2.0"
{
        PlParam         "ExportRoutes" "only"
}

#
# External networks
#

Hna4
{
        10.87.197.0     255.255.255.0
#       10.87.197.144   255.255.255.252
        10.87.197.148   255.255.255.252
        10.87.197.152   255.255.255.252       
}

#
# Interfaces and their rules
#

Interface "eth0"
{
        HelloInterval      0.50
        HelloValidityTime 20.00
}

Interface "ath0"
{
        HelloInterval      0.50
        HelloValidityTime 20.00
}
```

----------


## anka

Καθως και το bgpd.conf :


```
!
hostname anka.awmn
password ****
enable password ****
!
router bgp 7597
 bgp router-id 10.87.197.1
 bgp confederation identifier 10853
 bgp confederation peers 7164
 bgp scan-time 5
 network 10.87.197.0/24
!
 neighbor 10.87.197.145 remote-as 7164
 neighbor 10.87.197.145 description Matsulas
 neighbor 10.87.197.145 timers 10 30
 neighbor 10.87.197.145 capability dynamic
 neighbor 10.87.197.145 capability orf prefix-list both
 neighbor 10.87.197.145 soft-reconfiguration inbound
 neighbor 10.87.197.145 prefix-list awmn-bgp in
 neighbor 10.87.197.145 filter-list maxaslength out
!
 neighbor 10.87.197.154 remote-as 3119
 neighbor 10.87.197.154 description jkond
 neighbor 10.87.197.154 timers 10 30
 neighbor 10.87.197.154 capability dynamic
 neighbor 10.87.197.154 capability orf prefix-list both
 neighbor 10.87.197.154 soft-reconfiguration inbound
 neighbor 10.87.197.154 prefix-list awmn-bgp in
 neighbor 10.86.87.98 filter-list maxaslength out
!
 neighbor 10.87.197.150 remote-as 7347
 neighbor 10.87.197.150 description Metalab
 neighbor 10.87.197.150 timers 10 30
 neighbor 10.87.197.150 capability dynamic
 neighbor 10.87.197.150 capability orf prefix-list both
 neighbor 10.87.197.150 soft-reconfiguration inbound
 neighbor 10.87.197.150 prefix-list awmn-bgp in
 neighbor 10.87.197.150 filter-list maxaslength out
!
ip prefix-list awmn-bgp seq 5 permit 10.0.0.0/8 ge 9 le 24
ip prefix-list awmn-bgp seq 10 permit 10.0.0.0/15 le 32
ip prefix-list awmn-bgp seq 15 deny any
!
ip as-path access-list maxaslength deny ([0-9]+){250}$
ip as-path access-list maxaslength permit .*
!
line vty
!
```

----------


## anka

Ειναι ΟΚ τα conf αρχεια να προχωρισω?

----------


## manoskol

με μια πρωτη ματια εχεις λάθη στο bgpd.conf κοιτα τα ειναι εμφανη  ::

----------


## mojiro

> neighbor 10.87.197.154 remote-as 3119
> neighbor 10.87.197.154 description jkond
> neighbor 10.87.197.154 timers 10 30
> neighbor 10.87.197.154 capability dynamic
> neighbor 10.87.197.154 capability orf prefix-list both
> neighbor 10.87.197.154 soft-reconfiguration inbound
> neighbor 10.87.197.154 prefix-list awmn-bgp in
> neighbor *10.86.87.98* filter-list maxaslength out

----------


## mojiro

> Εμένα γιατί με έχετε απ' έξω;      
> Έχασα επεισόδιο και δεν το ξέρω ;


για να μπεις γρήγορα μέσα, θα πρέπει να φτιάξεις το λινκ
πεταλουδας-sv1ggcHome.

επίσης άμα έχεις παρατηρήσει ο τρόπος που κινούμαστε και
βάζουμε κόμβους μέσα δεν είναι τυχαίος, ψάχνουμε να
φτιάξουμε ένα δακτύλιο.

ο ggc έχει ήδη quagga περασμένη και το olsr έχει φτάσει
μέχρι και τον petzi όπου έχουνε link.

επίσης στείλε μου τα passwords της quagga/zebra να σου
ετοιμάσω τα conf για όταν χρειαστεί.

----------


## jz

Σήμερα θα μπέι και σε μένα quagga. Άρα ο κόμβος JZ is up to date  ::

----------


## kinglyr

> Για την δημιουργία του bgpd.conf και του olsrd.conf οδηγίες υπάρχουν στο wiki της koki
> 
> http://madlinux.koko.awmn/doku.php?id=olsr-igp
> http://madlinux.koko.awmn/doku.php?id=bgp-as 
> 
> 
> τα δύο πακέτα που θα χρειαστούμε ειναι
> 
> ftp://ftp.acinonyx.awmn/mikrotik/custom ... quagga.mpk
> ...


Λοιπόν τα έφτιαξα τα conf files των κόμβων 8000 - kinglyr και 7979 - Airsam. Τα ανεβάζω εδω να τα δείτε να μου είτε οτι είναι οκ πριν τα βάλω.
Επίσης εχω βάλει ήδη στα 2 mikrotik τα quagga-0.98.6 και olsrd-0.4.10-5 πακέτα, θα πρέπει να βάλω και τα ftp://ftp.acinonyx.awmn/mikrotik/custom ... quagga.mpk
ftp://ftp.acinonyx.awmn/mikrotik/custom ... 1-olsr.mpk
από πάνω ή δεν χρειάζεται???
Αν στο μέλλον κάνω μια νέα (καθαρή) εγκατάσταση mikrotik θα βάζω μόνο τα ftp://ftp.acinonyx.awmn/mikrotik/custom ... quagga.mpk
ftp://ftp.acinonyx.awmn/mikrotik/custom ... 1-olsr.mpk
ή θα βάζω και τα quagga-0.98.6 και olsrd-0.4.10-5???*
@mojiro:*
1. Στο olsrd.conf αρχείο στο σημείο:
LoadPlugin "olsrd_dot_draw.so.0.3"
{
PlParam "accept" "10.86.87.129" 
η IP που πρέπει να βάλω είναι η 10.86.87.129 ή η IP του router μου?

2. Στο σημείο:
LoadPlugin "olsrd_httpinfo.so.0.1"
{
PlParam "port" "8082"
PlParam "Host" "10.86.87.139"
PlParam "Net" "10.0.0.0 255.0.0.0"
η IP που πρέπει να βάλω είναι η 10.80.210.129 δηλ. η IP του router μου?

3. Τέλος στα inteface βάζω Interface "eth0" ή Interface "RoofEther1" δηλαδή το interface ethernet όπως το έχω ονομάσει στο mikrotik?
Επίσης το Interface "ath0" τι είναι? εσύ γιατι βάζεις "ath0", "ath1", "ath2", "ath3", "ath4"???
Ευχαριστώ...
-------------------------------
*8000 - Kinglyr - bgpd.conf*
-------------------------------
!
hostname router.kinglyr.awmn
password **********
enable password **********
!
router bgp 8000
bgp router-id 10.80.210.129
bgp confederation identifier 10853
bgp confederation peers 3132 7979
bgp scan-time 5
network 10.80.210.0/24
!
!##link 3132 - vmanolis
neighbor 10.80.210.162 remote-as 3132
neighbor 10.80.210.162 description vmanolis
neighbor 10.80.210.162 timers 10 30
neighbor 10.80.210.162 capability dynamic
neighbor 10.80.210.162 capability orf prefix-list both
neighbor 10.80.210.162 soft-reconfiguration inbound
neighbor 10.80.210.162 prefix-list awmn-bgp in
neighbor 10.80.210.162 prefix-list awmn-bgp out
neighbor 10.80.210.162 filter-list maxaslength out
!
!##link 7979 - AirSam
neighbor 10.87.196.161 remote-as 7979
neighbor 10.87.196.161 description airsam
neighbor 10.87.196.161 timers 10 30
neighbor 10.87.196.161 capability dynamic
neighbor 10.87.196.161 capability orf prefix-list both
neighbor 10.87.196.161 soft-reconfiguration inbound
neighbor 10.87.196.161 prefix-list awmn-bgp in
neighbor 10.87.196.161 prefix-list awmn-bgp out
neighbor 10.87.196.161 filter-list maxaslength out
!
!##link 10403 - Infosat2
neighbor 10.80.210.166 remote-as 10403
neighbor 10.80.210.166 description infosat2
neighbor 10.80.210.166 timers 10 30
neighbor 10.80.210.166 capability dynamic
neighbor 10.80.210.166 capability orf prefix-list both
neighbor 10.80.210.166 soft-reconfiguration inbound
neighbor 10.80.210.166 prefix-list awmn-bgp in
neighbor 10.80.210.166 prefix-list awmn-bgp out
neighbor 10.80.210.166 filter-list maxaslength out
!
ip prefix-list awmn-bgp seq 5 permit 10.0.0.0/8 ge 9 le 24
ip prefix-list awmn-bgp seq 10 permit 10.0.0.0/15 le 32
ip prefix-list awmn-bgp seq 15 deny any
!
ip as-path access-list maxaslength deny ([0-9]+){250}$
ip as-path access-list maxaslength permit .*
!
line vty
!
--------------------------------
*8000 - Kinglyr - olsrd.conf*
--------------------------------
#
# olsr.org OLSR daemon config file
#

#
# General setup
#

DebugLevel	0
IpVersion 4
ClearScreen	yes
AllowNoInt	yes
#TosValue	16
Pollrate 0.05
#TcRedundancy	0
Willingness	6
#MprCoverage	1

IpcConnect
{
MaxConnections	0
Host 127.0.0.1
#Host 10.0.0.5
#Net 10.0.0.0 255.0.0.0
}

#
# Hysterisis setup
#

UseHysteresis	no
HystScaling	0.50
HystThrHigh	0.80
HystThrLow	0.30

#
# ETX setup
#

LinkQualityLevel	2
LinkQualityWinSize	40

#
# Plugins setup
#

LoadPlugin	"olsrd_dot_draw.so.0.3"
{
PlParam	"accept" "10.86.87.129"
}

LoadPlugin	"olsrd_httpinfo.so.0.1"
{
PlParam	"port"	"8082"
PlParam	"Host"	"10.80.210.129"
PlParam	"Net"	"10.0.0.0 255.0.0.0"
}

LoadPlugin	"olsrd_quagga.so.0.2.0"
{
PlParam	"ExportRoutes"	"only"
}

#
# External networks
#

Hna4
{
10.80.210.0	255.255.255.0
10.80.210.160	255.255.255.252
10.87.196.160	255.255.255.252
}

#
# Interfaces and their rules
#

Interface "eth0"
{
HelloInterval 0.50
HelloValidityTime 20.00
}

Interface "ath0"
{
HelloInterval 0.50
HelloValidityTime 20.00
}
------------------------------
*7979 - Airsam - bgpd.conf*
------------------------------
!
hostname router.airsam.awmn
password **********
enable password **********
!
router bgp 7979
bgp router-id 10.87.196.129
bgp confederation identifier 10853
bgp confederation peers 1790 8000
bgp scan-time 5
network 10.87.196.0/24
!
!##link 1790 - Foxer
neighbor 10.87.196.166 remote-as 1790
neighbor 10.87.196.166 description foxer
neighbor 10.87.196.166 timers 10 30
neighbor 10.87.196.166 capability dynamic
neighbor 10.87.196.166 capability orf prefix-list both
neighbor 10.87.196.166 soft-reconfiguration inbound
neighbor 10.87.196.166 prefix-list awmn-bgp in
neighbor 10.87.196.166 prefix-list awmn-bgp out
neighbor 10.87.196.166 filter-list maxaslength out
!
!##link 8000 - Kinglyr
neighbor 10.87.196.162 remote-as 8000
neighbor 10.87.196.162 description kinglyr
neighbor 10.87.196.162 timers 10 30
neighbor 10.87.196.162 capability dynamic
neighbor 10.87.196.162 capability orf prefix-list both
neighbor 10.87.196.162 soft-reconfiguration inbound
neighbor 10.87.196.162 prefix-list awmn-bgp in
neighbor 10.87.196.162 prefix-list awmn-bgp out
neighbor 10.87.196.162 filter-list maxaslength out
!
ip prefix-list awmn-bgp seq 5 permit 10.0.0.0/8 ge 9 le 24
ip prefix-list awmn-bgp seq 10 permit 10.0.0.0/15 le 32
ip prefix-list awmn-bgp seq 15 deny any
!
ip as-path access-list maxaslength deny ([0-9]+){250}$
ip as-path access-list maxaslength permit .*
!
line vty
!
-------------------------------
*7979 - Airsam - olsrd.conf*
-------------------------------
#
# olsr.org OLSR daemon config file
#

#
# General setup
#

DebugLevel	0
IpVersion 4
ClearScreen	yes
AllowNoInt	yes
#TosValue	16
Pollrate 0.05
#TcRedundancy	0
Willingness	6
#MprCoverage	1

IpcConnect
{
MaxConnections	0
Host 127.0.0.1
#Host 10.0.0.5
#Net 10.0.0.0 255.0.0.0
}

#
# Hysterisis setup
#

UseHysteresis	no
HystScaling	0.50
HystThrHigh	0.80
HystThrLow	0.30

#
# ETX setup
#

LinkQualityLevel	2
LinkQualityWinSize	40

#
# Plugins setup
#

LoadPlugin	"olsrd_dot_draw.so.0.3"
{
PlParam	"accept" "10.86.87.129"
}

LoadPlugin	"olsrd_httpinfo.so.0.1"
{
PlParam	"port"	"8082"
PlParam	"Host"	"10.87.196.129"
PlParam	"Net"	"10.0.0.0 255.0.0.0"
}

LoadPlugin	"olsrd_quagga.so.0.2.0"
{
PlParam	"ExportRoutes"	"only"
}

#
# External networks
#

Hna4
{
10.87.196.0	255.255.255.0
10.87.196.160	255.255.255.252
10.87.196.164	255.255.255.252
}

#
# Interfaces and their rules
#

Interface "eth0"
{
HelloInterval 0.50
HelloValidityTime 20.00
}

Interface "ath0"
{
HelloInterval 0.50
HelloValidityTime 20.00
}

----------


## smarag

Λαθος ακύρο.

----------


## mojiro

βαζεις μονο τα


> ftp://ftp.acinonyx.awmn/mikrotik/custom ... quagga.mpk
> ftp://ftp.acinonyx.awmn/mikrotik/custom ... 1-olsr.mpk


τα ονοματα των if's εχουν linux μορφη, δηλαδη ath0 ath1 κλπ ασχετα
απο το πως τα βαφτιζεις μεσα στο winbox, και θα βαζεις ολα τα if's.
πχ 5 καρτες ath0 ath1 ath2 ath3 ath4

αν θες ντε και καλα να ξερεις(και να βαζεις) πιο interface ειναι πιο
-> κανε login στη zebra (telnet localhost 2601) & show interface

στο dot plugin βαζετε 10.86.87.129 που ειναι η Ip του server μου
στο http plugin βαζετε την Ip του router σας

----------


## mojiro

> Όσοι ενδιαφέρεστε για αυτή την προσφορά δείτε εδώ


offtopikkk  ::

----------


## anka

> neighbor 10.87.197.154 remote-as 3119
> neighbor 10.87.197.154 description jkond
> neighbor 10.87.197.154 timers 10 30
> neighbor 10.87.197.154 capability dynamic
> neighbor 10.87.197.154 capability orf prefix-list both
> neighbor 10.87.197.154 soft-reconfiguration inbound
> neighbor 10.87.197.154 prefix-list awmn-bgp in
> neighbor *10.86.87.98* filter-list maxaslength out


Fixed  ::  
Το OLSRD ειναι ΟΚ?

----------


## manoskol

Παιδια για τα mikrotik έχουν βγει καινουρια patch για quagga (εννοειται οτι
πρέπει να γινει το upgade) πιο μαζεμμένα εδώ
http://www.patissia.awmn/viewtopic.php?p=38#38
είναι uptodate το πρώτο post πάντα  ::

----------


## mojiro

> Το OLSRD ειναι ΟΚ?


σε γενικες γραμμες ναι, τωρα τα πιο πολλα πρεπει να τα δεις
και εσυ τα subnets σου, μιας και τα ξερεις πιο καλα απο μενα.

----------


## anka

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από anka
> 
> Το OLSRD ειναι ΟΚ?
> 
> 
> σε γενικες γραμμες ναι, τωρα τα πιο πολλα πρεπει να τα δεις
> και εσυ τα subnets σου, μιας και τα ξερεις πιο καλα απο μενα.


Thanks!

----------


## kinglyr

> βαζεις μονο τα
> 
> 
> 
> ftp://ftp.acinonyx.awmn/mikrotik/custom ... quagga.mpk
> ftp://ftp.acinonyx.awmn/mikrotik/custom ... 1-olsr.mpk
> 
> 
> τα ονοματα των if's εχουν linux μορφη, δηλαδη ath0 ath1 κλπ ασχετα
> ...


OK κατέβασα και τα τελευταία πακέτα του OLSR/Quagga...

Ερώτηση πριν το ανέβασμα:  ::  
έκανα show interface και μου έβγαλε τα interface και είναι:
eth0 η ethernet κάρτα μου
ath0 το ένα ΒΒ με 3132
ath1 το άλλο BB με 7979
ath2 το access point μου
ath3 το άλλο access point μου
ath4 το 3ο ΒΒ λινκ μου με infosat2
1. οπότε θα βάλω στο olsrd τα ath0, ath1, ath4 μόνο ή και τα access points???
Τώρα το ένα ΒΒ είναι με τον infosat2 στα 6χλμ που δεν μπορεί να παίξει OLSR/quagga γιατι έχει routerboard οπότε:
2. θα τον βάλω στο bgpd.conf στο bgp confederation peers μαζί με τους 3132 7979 ή οχι???
3. θα του βάλω στο olsrd.conf το interface δηλαδή το ath4???
4. θα του βάλω στο olsrd.conf στο Hna4 το network δηλαδή 10.80.210.164/255.255.255.252???
Τελευταία ερώτηση στο Hna4 θα βάλω γενικά όλο το subnet μου δηλαδή το 10.80.210.0/255.0.0.0 ή θα βάλω ξεχωριστά τα subnetακια που χρησιμοποιώ, δηλαδή 10.80.210.0/26 του access point, το 10.80.210.128/27 της eth0 και βέβαια τα 4άρια των ΒΒ???

Ευχαριστώ...

----------


## mojiro

> OK κατέβασα και τα τελευταία πακέτα του OLSR/Quagga...


τα τελευταία είναι τα
ftp://ftp.acinonyx.awmn/mikrotik/cus...8.6-3-olsr.mpk
ftp://ftp.acinonyx.awmn/mikrotik/cus...0-2-quagga.mpk

βγήκε νέα quagga.... 




> 1. οπότε θα βάλω στο olsrd τα ath0, ath1, ath4 μόνο ή και τα access points???


μόνο τα olsr links χρειάζονται, αλλά για λόγους ευελιξίας και όλα να τα
έχεις δεν έχεις πρόβλημα.




> Τώρα το ένα ΒΒ είναι με τον infosat2 στα 6χλμ που δεν μπορεί να παίξει OLSR/quagga γιατί έχει routerboard οπότε:


όποιος δεν έχει olsr...
το bblink subnet δηλώνεται ως HNA
και δεν μπαίνει ως confederation peer στο bgp

δηλαδή




> 2. θα τον βάλω στο bgpd.conf στο bgp confederation peers μαζί με τους 3132 7979 ή όχι???
> 
> 3. θα του βάλω στο olsrd.conf το interface δηλαδή το ath4???
> 
> 4. θα του βάλω στο olsrd.conf στο Hna4 το network δηλαδή 10.80.210.164/255.255.255.252???


2 - όχι
3 - άμα θες
4 - ο ναι




> Τελευταία ερώτηση στο Hna4 θα βάλω γενικά όλο το subnet μου δηλαδή το 10.80.210.0/255.0.0.0 ή θα βάλω ξεχωριστά τα subnetακια που χρησιμοποιώ, δηλαδή 10.80.210.0/26 του access point, το 10.80.210.128/27 της eth0 και βέβαια τα 4άρια των ΒΒ???


θα βάλεις

1) το c-class σου, το οποιο δεν είναι το 10.80.210.0/255.0.0.0 αλλά το 10.80.210.0/255.255.255.0
2) οσα bblink subnet δεν έχουν olsr απέναντι τους




> *BGP AS με confederations http://madlinux.koko.awmn/doku.php?id=olsr-igp
> OLSR ως IGP σε κοινό AS http://madlinux.koko.awmn/doku.php?id=bgp-as*

----------


## aangelis

> 1. οπότε θα βάλω στο olsrd τα ath0, ath1, ath4 μόνο ή και τα access points???
> Τώρα το ένα ΒΒ είναι με τον infosat2 στα 6χλμ που δεν μπορεί να παίξει OLSR/quagga γιατι έχει routerboard οπότε:


κανονικά βαζεις τα interface που θα παίζεις olsr μονο, μπορείς να βαλεις ομως ολα τα bblinks οχι access points και αλλα κολπα για να τα έχεις ετοιμα για το μελλον, δεν δημιουργούν προβλημα



> 2. θα τον βάλω στο bgpd.conf στο bgp confederation peers μαζί με τους 3132 7979 ή οχι???


στο confederation peers βαζεις τα AS με τα οποία παίζεις OLSR, εαν θα συμμετάσχει στο confederation θα τον βάλεις



> 3. θα του βάλω στο olsrd.conf το interface δηλαδή το ath4???


εαν θα συμμετάσχει στο confederation θα τον βάλεις




> 4. θα του βάλω στο olsrd.conf στο Hna4 το network δηλαδή 10.80.210.164/255.255.255.252???
> Τελευταία ερώτηση στο Hna4 θα βάλω γενικά όλο το subnet μου δηλαδή το 10.80.210.0/255.0.0.0 ή θα βάλω ξεχωριστά τα subnetακια που χρησιμοποιώ, δηλαδή 10.80.210.0/26 του access point, το 10.80.210.128/27 της eth0 και βέβαια τα 4άρια των ΒΒ???


στο hna4 βαζεις το /24 subnet σου και ολα τα subnet που έχεις σε bblink που ΔΕΝ παιζουν με olsr, ειναι link εκτός confederation




> Ευχαριστώ...


Να κανω και εγω μια ερώτηση; Γιατί δεν διαβάζεις το wiki που τα λεει όλα αυτά; Γιατι βαριέσαι μήπως;

----------


## kinglyr

::  
οχι δεν βαριέμαι, απλά στο άλλο λινκ που ήταν πιο πριν δεν μου φόρτωνε, τώρα που το έβαλε ο mojiro φορτώνει.... και βασικά αυτό κάνω τώρα (το διαβάζω)...
Thanks πάντως....
@mojiro
σορρυ μιχάλη, ορθογραφικό λάθος, το c-class μου είναι 255.255.255.0 οχι 255.0.0.0 από την βιασύνη μου το 'κανα λάθος  ::

----------


## mojiro

*ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΣΗ:*

Μη τυχόν και βάλει κανείς Olsr άπαξ και δεν έχει BBLink με κάποιον από
αυτούς που εμφανίζονται στο χάρτη

http://kapa.awmn/olsrd/header.png

Η εγκατάσταση πάει αλυσιδωτά και όχι όποιος θέλει βάζει.

Επίσης σε καμιά περίπτωση δε βάζετε AS 10853 στους routers σας, άμα
δεν έχουν Link με κάποιον που έχει Olsr.

Α, και για να παίξει το Olsr πρέπει και ο απέναντι σας να έχει Olsr. Aπό
μόνο του δεν παίζει ούτε κάνει τίποτα.

----------


## kinglyr

OK οπότε μήλησα με τον vmanolis να έρθει από το σπίτι να φτιάξουμε τα .conf files του, να τα φορτώσουμε στον δικό του και μετα να βάλω και τον δικό μου και τον airsam....

----------


## vmanolis

> ωρε νικαιοτες για οργανωθειτε
> http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=26620





> OK οπότε μήλησα με τον vmanolis να έρθει από το σπίτι να φτιάξουμε τα .conf files του, να τα φορτώσουμε στον δικό του και μετα να βάλω και τον δικό μου και τον airsam....


Προσπαθούμε . . .

----------


## aangelis

> Προσπαθούμε . . .


οπως είπαμε και στο τηλεφωνο ο anka ειναι διαθέσιμος να βοηθήσει για να περάσετε αμεσα σε olsr, μαλιστα εχει και ετοιμα configuration αρχεια. εαν υπαρχει διαθεση ολα γίνονται.

----------


## quam

Από χθες και ο κόμβος quam λειτουργεί με την τελευταία release της qugga και ανήκει στο olsr confederation Νίκαιας-Κορυδαλλού-....

----------


## mojiro

και ο vmanolis πλεον μεσα στο confederation (φτασαμε τα 17 nodes)
και το πιο σημαντικο ειναι πως εκλεισε επιτελους ο 1ος κυκλος

πρεπει ωστοσο ολοι να περασουν την νεα Quagga που εχει καποιες
διορθωσεις ειδικα για τους κυκλους.

ftp.acinonyx.awmn/.../quagga-0.98.6-*3*-olsr.mpk

για Olsr εξακολουθητε να εγκαθιστατε το ιδιο

ftp.acinonyx.awmn/.../olsrd-0.4.10-*2*-quagga.mpk
προσοχη! το *2-quagga* βαζουμε οχι το *5-destgw*

επισης με την εγκατασταση μη ξεχασετε να βαλετε στο φακελο conf
ξανα τα configurations του router σας, διοτι τα παλαια ακυρωνονται

----------


## mojiro

> *zebra.conf*
> ftp://ftp.mojiro.awmn/EXAMPLES/zebra.conf
> 
> *bgpd.conf*
> ftp://ftp.mojiro.awmn/EXAMPLES/bgpd.conf
> 
> *olsrd.conf*
> ftp://ftp.mojiro.awmn/EXAMPLES/olsrd.conf

----------


## kostas_218

Από εχθές το βράδυ τελείωσα και τους κόμβους με quagga και olsr speedy,speedy1,scorpion.

----------


## anka

> και ο vmanolis πλεον μεσα στο confederation (φτασαμε τα 17 nodes)
> και το πιο σημαντικο ειναι πως εκλεισε επιτελους ο 1ος κυκλος
> 
> πρεπει ωστοσο ολοι να περασουν την νεα Quagga που εχει καποιες
> διορθωσεις ειδικα για τους κυκλους.
> 
> ftp.acinonyx.awmn/.../quagga-0.98.6-*3*-olsr.mpk
> 
> για Olsr εξακολουθητε να εγκαθιστατε το ιδιο
> ...


Περιμενετε  ::  απο σημερα το απογευμα θα παιζει matsulas και anka  ::

----------


## kinglyr

Εφόσον παίζει στο confederation ο vmanolis τότε πρέπει να παίζει και ο kinglyr και o airsam... (τα είχα φτιάξει από χτές)
Οπότε μένει ο foxer για να κλείσει ο κύκλος...

----------


## pilgrim

> Περιμενετε  απο σημερα το απογευμα θα παιζει matsulas και anka



Αραγε θα παιξει και sAs-Matsulas?  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## nikpanGR

Δηλαδή εγώ πού έχω bb με τον kinglyr Θα πρέπει να έχω quagga και olsr?
Το bgp είναι κάτω από εχθές το βράδυ.Τι παίζεται εδω?Πρέπει να κάνω κάτι?
έχω routerboard me mikrotik,πρέπει να το αλλάξω?
ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ

----------


## vmanolis

Νομίζω ότι για τέτοια απόσταση είναι απαγορευτικό το OLSR. Από ότι ξέρω ο *kinglyr* παίζει με BGP ως προς εσένα.  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Αν δεν είσαι μέσα στο confederation δεν χρειάζεται να αλλάξεις τίποτα παρά μόνο το AS Number του peer που έχεις στο BGP ο οποίος βρίσκεται μέσα στο confederation.

Το AS νομίζω το αναφέρανε μέσα σε αυτό το τόπικ κάπου.

----------


## nikpanGR

Μίλησα με τον Γιάννη και δεν μού έδωσε να καταλάβω τι χρειάζεται για να δουλέψει,μήπως δεν θέλει να συνεχίσει το link και δεν ξέρει πως να μου το πεί?
Απλά ρωτάω.Μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει και να μου δώσει στοιχεία αν πρέπει να κάνω κάτι εγώ στον router μου σας παρακαλώ...
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## kinglyr

Νίκο βάλε AS το νούμερο 10853 αντί για 8000 (στο menu routing>BGP)

----------


## vmanolis

> Δηλαδή εγώ πού έχω bb με τον kinglyr Θα πρέπει να έχω quagga και olsr?
> Το bgp είναι κάτω από εχθές το βράδυ.Τι παίζεται εδω?*Πρέπει να κάνω κάτι?*


Όσοι δεν ανήκουν στο OLSR confederation της περιοχής, απλά βάζουν σαν AS του κόμβου του confederation το 10853, γιατί οι απ' έξω βλέπουν όλο το confederation σαν έναν ενιαίο κόμβο με AS 10853.




> έχω routerboard me mikrotik,*πρέπει να το αλλάξω*?
> ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ


Εσύ που είσαι εκτός του confederation της περιοχής μας, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να αλλάξεις το routerboard με ταρατσοPC.

----------


## nikpanGR

> Νίκο βάλε AS το νούμερο 10853 αντί για 8000 (στο menu routing>BGP)


Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά.Επιφυλάσομαι.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## kinglyr

επιφυλάσεσαι για τί?
Θα μας κάνεις το τραπέζι?  ::   ::   ::  
ΠΑΙΔΙΑ !!!! την επόμενη φορά στον Ηλία όλα κερασμένα από τον Νίκο !!!  :: 
(χαμός θα γίνει, έρε κόσμος που θα μαζευτεί, μεγάλο γλέντι...  ::   ::   ::  )

Τεσπα, πές μας αν παίζεί ή οχι η ρύθμιση που σου είπα...οκ?

Πάντως εγώ τώρα γράφω από το σπίτι και όλα παίζουν τέλεια !!!!! και σφαίρα... (σε σύγκριση με χτες το βράδυ που δεν έπαιζε τίποτα)
Αρα Μιχάλη βάλε άλλους 2 κόμβους στο πλάνο σου (kinglyr, airsam)
Μπράβο σε όλα τα παιδιά που ασχολούνται με αυτό το project...

A, με τον Foxer τι θα κάνουμε? θέλετε να κάτσω να του περάσω OLSR? Πάνο θες να το κάνεις εσύ?
Για πείτε ποια από τα παρακάτω BB Links θα τα βάλω στο confederation...
(Snapshot of Foxer zebra)

Neighbor_____V___AS___MsgRcvd MsgSent TblVer InQ OutQ Up/Down State/PfxRcd
10.80.188.17__4__1766__3 23536 0 0 0 2d18h39m 2
10.80.189.90__4_10853__52395 37404 0 0 0 15:39:43 469
10.80.189.98__4__7164__0 0 0 0 0 never Active 
10.80.195.209_4____23__43222 44886 0 0 0 2d18h39m 355
10.83.252.109_4__4263__38216 40989 0 0 0 20:41:57 445
10.84.130.165_4__8008__0 0 0 0 0 never Active 
10.87.196.165_4__7979__21229 37576 0 0 0 20:03:59 Active

----------


## mojiro

> *zebra.conf*
> ftp://ftp.mojiro.awmn/EXAMPLES/zebra.conf
> 
> *bgpd.conf*
> ftp://ftp.mojiro.awmn/EXAMPLES/bgpd.conf
> 
> *olsrd.conf*
> ftp://ftp.mojiro.awmn/EXAMPLES/olsrd.conf


καντε το κοπο να μου στειλετε ολοι τα configuration σας να τα ελεγξω.
access στη zebra σας θα βοηθουσε ακομα περισσοτερο την κατασταση.

----------


## nikpanGR

> επιφυλάσεσαι για τί?
> Θα μας κάνεις το τραπέζι?    
> ΠΑΙΔΙΑ !!!! την επόμενη φορά στον Ηλία όλα κερασμένα από τον Νίκο !!! 
> (χαμός θα γίνει, έρε κόσμος που θα μαζευτεί, μεγάλο γλέντι...    )
> 
> Τεσπα, πές μας αν παίζει ή όχι η ρύθμιση που σου είπα...οκ?
> 
> Πάντως εγώ τώρα γράφω από το σπίτι και όλα παίζουν τέλεια !!!!! και σφαίρα... (σε σύγκριση με χτες το βράδυ που δεν έπαιζε τίποτα)


Στον #8502 στην Διστόμου στον Πειραιά χρειάζεται να κάνω κάτι?έχω link με profiti.....(papashark)


Ο #10403 παίζει οκ.Ευχαριστώ.Πείτε μου αν χρειάζεται να κάνω κάποια άλλη ρύθμιση και πώς θα λειτουργήσω με τα άλλα bb πού είμαι έτοιμος να κάνω για να μην δημιουργήσω κάποιο πρόβλημα στο δίκτυο.
Όσο για το τραπέζι θα το κάνω στα "Σπιτάκια" στο γκάζι στο μαγαζί του κουμπάρου μου στα γενέθλια μου,εφόσον βέβαια έχω χρήματα,πού υπολογίζω πώς θα έχω.Και θα το κάνω γιατί μ'αρέσει η παρέα, όχι για το link,για να εξηγιόμαστε......

----------


## anka

Matsulas + anka Done!

----------


## vmanolis

> Στον #8502 στην Διστόμου στον Πειραιά χρειάζεται να κάνω κάτι?έχω link με profiti.....(papashark)


Αν κρίνουν οι γνώστες και οργανωτές του confederation ότι δεν είναι απαραίτητη η συμμετοχή σου σε αυτό, δεν θα κάνεις καμία αλλαγή.
Αν είναι να μπεις σε αυτό, τότε θα χρειαστούν κάποιες αλλαγές.

----------


## mojiro

Εννοείται ότι θα μπει, απλά πρέπει κάτι να δούμε και με τους κόμβους
που δεν ανήκουν σε καποιο κύκλο. Είναι πολύ νωρίς για τις περιοχές
μας αυτό, ωστόσο δε πρέπει να το αμελούμε.

Καθένας που είναι στον Πειραιά, Νίκαια, Αμφιάλη, Κερατσίνι, Κορυδαλλό
ας προετοιμάζεται σε επίπεδο mpk-installer/πακέτων καθώς και στην
ανάγνωση οδηγών, ώστε όταν έρθει η στιγμή να μπει, να είναι σχετικά
έτοιμος.

----------


## papashark

> Εννοείται ότι θα μπει, απλά πρέπει κάτι να δούμε και με τους κόμβους
> που δεν ανήκουν σε καποιο κύκλο. Είναι πολύ νωρίς για τις περιοχές
> μας αυτό, ωστόσο δε πρέπει να το αμελούμε.
> 
> Καθένας που είναι στον Πειραιά, Νίκαια, Αμφιάλη, Κερατσίνι, Κορυδαλλό
> ας προετοιμάζεται σε επίπεδο mpk-installer/πακέτων καθώς και στην
> ανάγνωση οδηγών, ώστε όταν έρθει η στιγμή να μπει, να είναι σχετικά
> έτοιμος.


Μπα, μάλλον θα καταργήσουμε κάθε είδος δυναμικού routing για τον 8502, ένα απλό static route αρκεί, καθότι είναι απλά dead end....

----------


## vmanolis

> Μπα, μάλλον θα καταργήσουμε κάθε είδος δυναμικού routing για τον 8502, ένα απλό static route αρκεί, καθότι είναι απλά dead end....


Σωστό και αυτό (προς το παρόν).  ::

----------


## aangelis

speedy1, speedy2, scorpion με olsr, να 'ναι καλα ο sw1jgg
sv1ceb, sv1gft και foxer και αυτοί με olsr πλεον

----------


## papashark

> speedy1, speedy2, scorpion με olsr, να 'ναι καλα ο sw1jgg
> sv1ceb, sv1gft και foxer και αυτοί με olsr πλεον


Από ότι κατάλαβα ο foxer είναι σε κόμμα, αναπνέει, η καρδιά του χτυπάει, αλλά ο εγκέφαλος δεν λειτουργεί (ρουτάρει).

Εκλεισα το BGP με τον 23 γιατί ότι πέρναγε από εκεί πέθαινε...


Αύριο θα κοιτάξω να του κάνω ηλεκτροσόκ....

----------


## aangelis

> Αύριο θα κοιτάξω να του κάνω ηλεκτροσόκ....


κριμα που έγινε αυτό, τελικα παντα υπάρχει πρώτη φορα.
πρωτη φορά εχω δει mt να λειτουργεί αλλα να μην κανει reboot !  ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Αύριο θα κοιτάξω να του κάνω ηλεκτροσόκ....
> 
> 
> κριμα που έγινε αυτό, τελικα παντα υπάρχει πρώτη φορα.
> πρωτη φορά εχω δει mt να λειτουργεί αλλα να μην κανει reboot !


Eίναι πολύ stable το μηχάνημα λέμε !!!!  ::   ::   :: 

(βέβαια όπως λένε και οι νόμοι του Merfy, αν είναι να τύχει θα είναι στην χειρότερη περίπτωση, δηλαδή στον κόμβο που δεν έχω εύκολη πρόσβαση  ::  )

----------


## mojiro

ειναι πολυ πιθανο να σχετιζεται με το POS της μυτρικης.
POS ειναι το συστημα που διαχειριζεται τα reboots, hibernates, sleeps κλπ
και συνηθως ειπαρχουν oι εξη επιλογες στα BIOS:

1) Disable
2) POS(1)
3) POS(3)
4) POS(1)+POS(3)

----------


## papashark

Πάντως μέχρι την προσθήκης της quagga έκανε μια χαρά reboot (ειδικά άμα κοβόταν το ρεύμα  ::   ::  )

----------


## aangelis

> ειναι πολυ πιθανο να σχετιζεται με το POS της μυτρικης.


Δεν νομίζω να εχει να κανει με την μητρική. Softwarιρκο ειναι το φαινόμενο σίγουρα. Αλλα η γκαντεμιά ειναι ότι σε αλλους 15 κομβους δεν εγινε κατι παρόμοιο και εγινε στον κόμβο που ειναι δύσκολο να του κανει καποιος επανεκκίνηση με διακοπή ρεύματος.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> πρωτη φορά εχω δει mt να λειτουργεί αλλα να μην κανει reboot !


Μας το έκανε προχθές το router του *kinglyr*...  ::

----------


## quam

Ο router μου πάντως δεν μάσησε πουθενά. Και reboot κάνει και από το ρέυμα τον έβγαλα εν λειτουργία και χωρίς vga ξεκινά χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα. Καί έχει και Athlon .... ακούς Petzi ?  ::

----------


## petzi

εγώ είμαι γκαντέμης, είναι γνωστό αυτό....

----------


## petzi

```
C:\Documents and Settings\periklis>tracert 10.84.234.1

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς 10.84.234.1 με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  10.86.90.129
  2     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  10.86.87.130
  3     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  10.86.87.113
  4    16 ms     1 ms    17 ms  10.86.87.130
  5    10 ms     1 ms     1 ms  10.86.87.113
  6     6 ms     2 ms    15 ms  10.86.87.130
  7     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  10.86.87.113
  8    24 ms     1 ms     1 ms  10.86.87.130
  9     5 ms     2 ms     1 ms  10.86.87.113
 10     6 ms    19 ms     *     10.86.87.130
 11    12 ms     1 ms     1 ms  10.86.87.113
 12     2 ms     5 ms     1 ms  10.86.87.130
 13     1 ms     1 ms    32 ms  10.86.87.113
 14    41 ms     5 ms     5 ms  10.86.87.130
 15     4 ms     2 ms    16 ms  10.86.87.113
 16     8 ms    16 ms    19 ms  10.86.87.130
 17    28 ms     2 ms     *     10.86.87.113
 18     2 ms     2 ms     2 ms  10.86.87.130
 19    15 ms    18 ms     3 ms  10.86.87.113
 20    24 ms    14 ms    19 ms  10.86.87.130
 21    13 ms     2 ms    15 ms  10.86.87.113
 22    15 ms    34 ms     3 ms  10.86.87.130
 23    12 ms    20 ms    21 ms  10.86.87.113
 24    23 ms    20 ms     6 ms  10.86.87.130
 25    12 ms    16 ms     3 ms  10.86.87.113
 26     5 ms    14 ms     3 ms  10.86.87.130
 27     5 ms    14 ms     3 ms  10.86.87.113
```

oeo?

Η σωστή διαδρομή προς vassilis3 από petzi έπρεπε να είναι petzi-romeo-vassilis3, δεν φτάνει που παει από xrisoula κάνει και loopaaaaaa

----------


## petzi

να το χαιρόμαστε 


```
C:\Documents and Settings\periklis>tracert 10.84.234.1

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς 10.84.234.1 με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  10.86.90.129
  2    21 ms    12 ms     1 ms  tiny.xrisoula.awmn [10.86.87.130]
  3    29 ms     4 ms     1 ms  10.86.87.126
  4    27 ms    26 ms    43 ms  10.80.190.122
  5    18 ms    48 ms    20 ms  10.84.231.106
  6     *       19 ms    14 ms  10.84.234.1

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```

----------


## vmanolis

Κάτι δεν πάει καλά τελευταία γενικώς...  ::

----------


## mojiro

fixed

ηταν λαθος στο olsrd.conf που ειχα περασει στον κομβο Romeo

----------


## akops76

Eδώ και λίγη ώρα, με τις ενέργειες του shadowcaster, και ο κόμβος 7260 προστέθηκε στο OLSR confederation με AS 10853!!

----------


## aangelis

> Eδώ και λίγη ώρα, με τις ενέργειες του shadowcaster, και ο κόμβος 7260 προστέθηκε στο OLSR confederation με AS 10853!!


super! πρεπει να περασουν και vabiris και jstiva σε olsr για να κλείσουμε και αυτόν τον κύκλο

----------


## akops76

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από akops76
> 
> Eδώ και λίγη ώρα, με τις ενέργειες του shadowcaster, και ο κόμβος 7260 προστέθηκε στο OLSR confederation με AS 10853!!
> 
> 
> super! πρεπει να περασουν και vabiris και jstiva σε olsr για να κλείσουμε και αυτόν τον κύκλο


O Vabiris...επιστρέφει Ελλάδα...τώρα τις γιορτές, οπότε λογικά θα μπορούν γίνουν οι απαραίτητες αλλαγές στον κόμβο του(θα πρέπει να τι δούμε την περίπτωση tου όμως, διοτι απο οτι ξέρω, χρησιμοποιεί 2 δρομολογήτες με χρήση ibgp & ospf, απο τους οποίους ο ένας είναι routerboard ή wrap)

----------


## vmanolis

Επειδή χθες ήμουν βάρδια, βρήκα ευκαιρία (και άπλετο χρόνο) έφτιαξα κάποια ¨"υποδείγματα" για όσυς προσπαθήσουν να καταλάβουν και να φτιάξουν τα αρχεία bgpd.conf και olsrd.conf που βάζουμε στο ταρατσοPC μας ώστε να παίξει με OLSR.
Έχοντας τον κόμβο μου σαν παράδειγμα ελπίζω να βοηθηθούν κάποιοι, αφού εστιάζω στα σημεία που αλλάζει ο καθένας για τον κόμβο του και αφήνω εκτός τα υπόλοιπα που είναι copy-paste.

----------


## anka

Μπραβο Μανωλη ειναι αρκετα κατανοητο, τωρα μπορει και η γιαγια μου να φτιαξει τα conf αρχεια  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

excelent!

----------


## vmanolis

> excelent!


Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον έπαινο.  ::   ::  
Αν κάποιος έχει να προσθέσει κάποιο σχόλιο ή έξτρα πληροφορία, ας την προσθέσει και ας το ποστάρει βελτιωμένο.  ::

----------


## anka

Μια μονο παρατηρηση  ::  : στο olsr δεν εξηγεις τι κανουν τα plugin.

----------


## vmanolis

> ... εστιάζω στα σημεία που αλλάζει ο καθένας για τον κόμβο του και αφήνω εκτός τα υπόλοιπα που είναι copy-paste.


Θεώρησα ότι αν δεν πρόκειται (οι κοινοί χρήστες) να τα τροποποιήσουν, περισσότερο επιπλέον "φόρτος" είναι, παρά ουσία αν αναλυθούν, όπως και άλλες ανάλογες παράμετροι.




> Μια μονο παρατηρηση  : στο olsr δεν εξηγεις τι κανουν τα plugin.





> Αν κάποιος έχει να προσθέσει κάποιο σχόλιο ή έξτρα πληροφορία, ας την προσθέσει και ας το ποστάρει βελτιωμένο.


It's up to you ...  ::

----------


## aangelis

> Επειδή χθες ήμουν βάρδια, βρήκα ευκαιρία (και άπλετο χρόνο) έφτιαξα κάποια ¨"υποδείγματα" για όσυς προσπαθήσουν να καταλάβουν και να φτιάξουν τα αρχεία bgpd.conf και olsrd.conf που βάζουμε στο ταρατσοPC μας ώστε να παίξει με OLSR.
> Έχοντας τον κόμβο μου σαν παράδειγμα ελπίζω να βοηθηθούν κάποιοι, αφού εστιάζω στα σημεία που αλλάζει ο καθένας για τον κόμβο του και αφήνω εκτός τα υπόλοιπα που είναι copy-paste.


Ωραια πραγματα  ::

----------


## ShadowCaster

Έφτιαξα μια δυναμική σελίδα η οποία δείχνει την τοπολογιά του olsr και ανανεώνεται κάθε 1 λέπτo. Σκέπτομαι να προσθέσω και καμιά άλλη πληροφορία σε αυτή πχ ένα πίνακα με όνομα olsr κόμβου όπως εμφανίζεται στο διάγραμμα και δίπλα την ip ηκάτι τέτοιο. Εάν υπάρχει καμιά καλή ιδέα στείλτε την με κάνα pm. 

http://www.shadow.awmn/olsr

Επίσης εάν κάποιος έχει ενεργοποιήσει olsr σε if το οποίο δεν έχει olsr γείτονα καλό θα ήταν να το βγάλει.

----------


## akops76

> Έφτιαξα μια δυναμική σελίδα η οποία δείχνει την τοπολογιά του olsr και ανανεώνεται κάθε 1 λέπτo. Σκέπτομαι να προσθέσω και καμιά άλλη πληροφορία σε αυτή πχ ένα πίνακα με όνομα olsr κόμβου όπως εμφανίζεται στο διάγραμμα και δίπλα την ip ηκάτι τέτοιο. Εάν υπάρχει καμιά καλή ιδέα στείλτε την με κάνα pm. 
> 
> http://www.shadow.awmn/olsr
> 
> Επίσης εάν κάποιος έχει ενεργοποιήσει olsr σε if το οποίο δεν έχει olsr γείτονα καλό θα ήταν να το βγάλει.


Πολύ ωραίο..φαίνεται..!!!  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Οι ΙΡ που γράφει σε κάποια παραλληλόγραμμα ή ελλειψοειδή πλαίσια τι είναι ;  ::

----------


## ShadowCaster

> Πολύ ωραίο..φαίνεται..!!!


Thanks Αντώνη, λες να βάλω και σε αυτό FedoraDS να κρατάει history???  ::  




> Οι ΙΡ που γράφει σε κάποια παραλληλόγραμμα ή ελλειψοειδή πλαίσια τι είναι ;


Για τα παραλληλόγραμμα κακό conf στο olsrd.conf, κατα πάσα πιθανότητα ifs στα οποία είναι ενεργοποιημένο το olsr χωρίς να υπάρχει γείτονας η κανα πρόβλημα στο plugin? Θα το κοιτάξω, όσο για τα ελλειψοειδή ότι είναι και αυτά με το όνομα απλά δεν έχουν γίνει resolve δλδ olsr κόμβοι !!!  :: 

UPDATE -> Τα εξαφάνισα, αν και δεν ξέρω γιατί τα φέρνει έτσι το plugin.

----------


## akops76

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από akops76
> 
> Πολύ ωραίο..φαίνεται..!!! 
> 
> 
> Thanks Αντώνη, λες να βάλω και σε αυτό FedoraDS να κρατάει history???  
> 
> Ακόμα δεν έβαλες DS??? Αντε και μετά θα βάλω και εγώ...για να έχουμε και replication!!!   
> 
> ...

----------


## aangelis

*Για να λειτουργούμε ομαλά ο κάθε κόμβος πρέπει να εχει 2 bblink με κόμβους που συμμετέχουν στο confederation και να ολοκληρώνεται κύκλος και απο τις δύο πλευρές, να μην ειναι αδιέξοδο καμία απο τις δύο πλευρες.*

Για παράδειγμα ο κομβος aangelis ενώ εχει 2 bblink με το confederation όπως βλεπουμε στον χάρτη το bblink με τον sv1gft οδηγεί σε αδιέξοδο τουλάχιστον μέχρι να δουλέψει ο foxer ή/και ο sv1gfu. Το οποίο δεν ειναι καλό. Πρεπει να κλείσουμε ολες τις ανοιχτές διαδρομές.

----------


## matsulas

Χιλια μπραβο στο vmanoli για την δουλεια που εκανε.
Πολυ καλα τα pdf αρχεια που εφτιαξε για την quagga και για το olsr.
Μπορει να τα καταλαβει και ο πιο αδαης [οχ ξεχασα δεν υπαρχουν αδαης στο AWMN ].
Απο σημερα ο κομβος matsulas εχει ακομη ενα λινκ με d3x7R` awmn-6357

----------


## vmanolis

> Απο σημερα ο κομβος matsulas εχει ακομη ενα λινκ με *d3x7R*` awmn-6357


Υπάρχει τέτοιο nickname ;  ::   ::   ::  Ουάου...
Ρε θηρίο. Στα 9+ χλμ βρήκες να κάνεις B-B ;  ::

----------


## kinglyr

@aangelis:
Οταν του σηκωθεί του Foxer τοτε θα κλήσουν πολλοί κύκλοι (eft, ggc, airsam)...  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> πρεπει ωστοσο ολοι να περασουν την νεα Quagga που εχει καποιες
> διορθωσεις ειδικα για τους κυκλους.
> 
> ftp.acinonyx.awmn/.../quagga-0.98.6-*3*-olsr.mpk
> 
> για Olsr εξακολουθητε να εγκαθιστατε το ιδιο
> 
> ftp.acinonyx.awmn/.../olsrd-0.4.10-*2*-quagga.mpk
> προσοχη! το *2-quagga* βαζουμε οχι το *5-destgw*


Επειδή δεν δουλεύουν τα links, ξέρει κάποιος από αλλού να τα πάρω; S.O.S.

----------


## aangelis

> @aangelis:
> Οταν του σηκωθεί του Foxer τοτε θα κλήσουν πολλοί κύκλοι (eft, ggc, airsam)...


ναι, καλο θα ήταν να παιζει ο foxer αλλα κατι πήγε στραβα και ειναι εκτος το router  ::

----------


## anka

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mojiro
> 
> πρεπει ωστοσο ολοι να περασουν την νεα Quagga που εχει καποιες
> διορθωσεις ειδικα για τους κυκλους.
> 
> ftp.acinonyx.awmn/.../quagga-0.98.6-*3*-olsr.mpk
> 
> για Olsr εξακολουθητε να εγκαθιστατε το ιδιο
> 
> ...


ftp://anka.awmn/Quagga-olsr/

----------


## manoskol

Τα links παιζουν αλλά κατι εχει γίνει με τον dns του awmn για τα domain του βασίλη....
όπου ftp://ftp.acinonyx.awmn βάλε ftp://10.2.16.1

----------


## sokratisg

Ρίξτε μια ματιά γιατί laggarei αυτό:



```
traceroute to 10.21.253.1 (10.21.253.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  zabon.sokratisg.awmn (10.32.49.1)  0.263 ms  0.312 ms  0.443 ms
 2  gw-sokratisg.akops76.awmn (10.80.205.249)  0.843 ms  0.558 ms  0.491 ms
 3  gw-akops76.shadowcaster.awmn (10.86.86.141)  1.565 ms  2.582 ms  2.389 ms
 4  gw-shadowcaster.vmanolis.awmn (10.86.86.138)  14.268 ms  20.760 ms  11.934 m
 5  gw-vmanolis.matsoulas.awmn (10.80.194.154)  24.288 ms  67.247 ms  6.381 ms
 6  10.87.203.146 (10.87.203.146)  14.829 ms  7.467 ms  6.560 ms
 7  gw-d3X7eR.climber.awmn (10.21.255.101)  7.097 ms  32.620 ms  16.519 ms
 8  gw-ap.jamesbond.awmn (10.21.253.1)  15.267 ms  26.012 ms  29.446 ms
```

----------


## petzi

το έχω παρατηρήσει και εγώ ανά διαστήματα...
Με αφορμή το post του sokratisg αλλά και τις "πτώσεις" του foxer (που συνέβαιναν και πριν μια βδομαδα στο xrisoula) μήπως πρέπει να επαναξιολογήσουμε τα links μας και να δούμε πως θα μπορούμε να έχουμε καλές και πολλές εναλλακτικές μέσα στο κοινό AS, ώστε τα ups και τα downs ενός κόμβου (που δεν μπορούμε να τα αποφύγουμε) να μην σταματούν την καλή συνεννόηση ανάμεσα στους υπόλοιπους κόμβους. Έχουμε που έχουμε backup links μέσα στην περιοχή, ας τα κάνουμε να δουλεύουν όλα στο maximum τους.
Έχουμε μιλήσει για "προδιαγραφες" σύνδεσης στο κοινό AS (κοντινά links, στην ίδια περιοχή, να κλείνουν κύκλους, δύο μέσα στο ίδιο AS κλπ) και πρέπει νομίζω να δώσουμε λίγο σημασία και σε αυτό εκτός από τη ρύθμιση των conf files. Προσωπικά πιστεύω καλό είναι να "συνεφέρουμε" λίγο τα links μας είτε κεντράροντας καλύτερα, είτε παίζοντας με τις ρυθμίσεις στο mikrotik. 
Χοντρά - χοντρά, σκοπός είναι κάθε λινκ μέσα στο AS να μπορεί να σηκώνει στο bandwidth test του mikrotik 20+20 Mbps (στο tcp - send and recieve) με χαμηλη ισχύ, χωρίς turbo.
Πολλοί από μάς λένε "έχω καλό λινκ! το σήμα είναι στο -45!" και δεν έχουν κάτσει να δοκιμάσουν ρυθμίσεις που μπορούν να κάνουν ένα λινκ να "πετάει". Προχθές "πείραζα" ένα λινκ το οποίο από 6,5+6,5 mbps που μπορούσε να παίζει - και φυσικά laggare- και χωρις να ανέβει κανεις στην ταράτσα, με απλές ρυθμίσεις και λίγο χρόνο πειραματισμού το είδα να φτάνει 14,5 +14,5 mbps.
Επειδή με το olsr είμαστε ΕΝΑΣ κόμβος πρέπει να φροντίζουμε τις γραμμές μεταξύ μας και ίσως να τις αναδιανείμουμε.
Έχω την εντύπωση ότι εξαιτίας του olsr confederation αρχίζουν και βγαίνουν οι ατέλειες των links μας αφού τώρα δεν προτιμούνται οι διαδρομές που έχουμε "φτιάξει" εμείς με τα λινκ μας αλλά οι εσωτερικές -εντός κοινού AS -.

----------


## gRooV

> .....


Korydallos (my) AS manager speaking!!

----------


## spirosco

Με αφορμη τα λεγομενα του petzi, ας θυμηθουμε καποια πραγματα που εχουν αναφερθει και στο παρελθον.

- Δεν εχει νοημα να προσπαθουμε να παρουμε καλυτερο σημα απο -60 στα links μας, αφου δεν θα βελτιωθει το performance.
Αν παραυτα βλεπουμε οτι βελτιωνεται, τοτε εχουμε προβλημα θορυβου στο εν λογω καναλι ή αλληλοπαρεμβολες μεσα στον ιδιο το router μας.
- Κατεβαζουμε το txpower οσο παει ωστε να παιζουμε με γυρω στα -60~ -65db.
Μπορει το txpower να φθανει και μεχρι το 30 (fixed), αλλα το μονο που καταφερνουμε ειναι να μπουκωνουμε τις καρτες,
και να αυξανουμε τις πιθανοτητες να επηρεασουμε αλλα links μας.
- Το βελτιστο Tx/Rx CCQ σε ενα link ειναι 100/100. Σε γενικες γραμμες, απο 80 και πανω, κι εφοσον τηρουμε και τα παραπανω,
το nstreme μπορει να μας δωσει 20/20 tcp/both sides. Απο 80 και κατω σημαινει οτι κατι δεν παει καλα.
- Αποφευγετε να βαζετε πολλες καρτες στον ιδιο router. Αν εχετε πανω απο 5 links, προτιμηστε να τα μοιρασετε σε 2 routers.
- Χρησιμοποιετε εναλλαξ την πολωση των links σας. Μην τα βγαζετε ολα π.χ. σε καθετη πολωση.
Ιδιαιτερα στα κοντινα απο θεμα συχνοτητας links, χρησιμοποιηστε διαφορετικη πολωση.
- Κρατηστε οσο πιο μικρο μηκος γινεται στην καθοδο (RF). Ετσι κερδιζουμε db και βελτιωνουμε πιθανοτατα και τον λογο στασιμων.
Λιγοτερα στασιμα = καλυτερη εκπομπη = μικροτερο txpower.
- Προσπαθειτε να κρατατε το average cpu load του router σας μεχρι το 50~60%.
- Τελος χρησιμοποιηστε traffic shaping. Δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να στραγγαλισετε τα links σας,
αλλα τουλαχιστον θα πρεπει να υπαρχουν σωστα priorities.
Ειναι απαραδεκτο ενας router να θεωρει ισοτιμα μεταξυ τους ενα πακετο p2p κι ενα πακετο UDP που προερχεται απο RTP stream π.χ. VOIP.
- Αν δεν εχετε χρονο να πειραματισθειτε για να καταληξετε και οι ιδιοι σε καποια αποφαση, προτιμηστε την πιο ασφαλη επιλογη.
Θυμιζω πως ενα backbone link ή/και router που δεν λειτουργει σωστα, αποτελει γενικοτερο προβλημα για το δικτυο,
κι οχι μονο σκοτουρα για τον ιδιοκτητη του.
- Αν σας φαινονται κινεζικα ολα αυτα, τοτε μην απορειτε γιατι δεν βλεπετε κινηση στο brand new fancy link που βγαλατε...

----------


## aangelis

> Με αφορμή το post του sokratisg αλλά και τις "πτώσεις" του foxer (που συνέβαιναν και πριν μια βδομαδα στο xrisoula) μήπως πρέπει να επαναξιολογήσουμε τα links μας και να δούμε πως θα μπορούμε να έχουμε καλές και πολλές εναλλακτικές μέσα στο κοινό AS, ώστε τα ups και τα downs ενός κόμβου (που δεν μπορούμε να τα αποφύγουμε) να μην σταματούν την καλή συνεννόηση ανάμεσα στους υπόλοιπους κόμβους.


Σίγουρα πρεπει να βρούμε νεα εσωτερικά λινκ που να δημιουργούν ενα mesh που θα μας προστατεύει απο την πιθανή δυσλειτουργία κάποιου κόμβου. Πρεπει να το καταλάβουμε το συντομότερο.

Απο την πλευρά μου εχω στο μυαλό μου καποιες άμεσες κινησεις για αντικαταστάσεις λινκ και αλλες αλλαγές.

----------


## aangelis

> Αν σας φαινονται κινεζικα ολα αυτα, τοτε μην απορειτε γιατι δεν βλεπετε κινηση στο brand new fancy link που βγαλατε...


Υπάρχουν 2-3 braniacs εδω μεσα στο confederation που δεν εχουν καταλάβει τιποτα, λενε χαζομάρες και το χειρότερο πειράζουν τα configuration αρχεια του κομβους τους και των διπλανών τους για να παίξουν "καλύτερα". Τελικά καμια τεχνολογία δεν ειναι idiot proof.

----------


## vmanolis

> - Κρατηστε οσο πιο μικρο μηκος γινεται στην καθοδο (RF). Ετσι κερδιζουμε db και βελτιωνουμε πιθανοτατα και τον λογο στασιμων.
> Λιγοτερα στασιμα = καλυτερη εκπομπη = μικροτερο txpower.


Ερώτηση: Υπάρχει αναλογία συχνότητας με μήκος καλωδίου, ώστε να περιοριστούν κάπως τα στάσιμα;
Πρέπει δηλαδή να έχουμε το μήκος του καλωδίου μας π.χ. πολλαπλάσιο των 40 εκ. ;
Οι γνώστες ας μας απαντήσουν, μήπως και έτσι τα αποφύγουμε όσο μπορούμε...

----------


## mojiro

ειναι τοσο μικρο το μηκος κυματος που πρακτικα ειναι απιθανο με
τα μεσα που διαθετουμε να υπολογισουμε το μηκος του καλωδιου.

ωστοσο οσο πιο μεγαλο ειναι τοσο πιο πολυ μεγαλονει το προβλημα
με τα στασιμα καθως και οι απωλιες...

----------


## vmanolis

Συμφωνώ. Παρόλ' αυτά αισθάνομαι μερικές φορές παράξενα όταν μιλάμε για μήκη "καθόδων" και κάποιος από την παρέα καυχιέται ότι με μήκος καθόδου π.χ. 20μ. έχει σήμα -55 με τον τάδε κόμβο που συνδέεται. Άρα δεν τρέχει και τίποτα με το τόσο καλώδιο που έχει.
Τι να πω...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## petzi

> Με αφορμη τα λεγομενα του petzi, ας θυμηθουμε καποια πραγματα που εχουν αναφερθει και στο παρελθον.
> 
> - Δεν εχει νοημα να προσπαθουμε να παρουμε καλυτερο σημα απο -60 στα links μας, αφου δεν θα βελτιωθει το performance.
> Αν παραυτα βλεπουμε οτι βελτιωνεται, τοτε εχουμε προβλημα θορυβου στο εν λογω καναλι ή αλληλοπαρεμβολες μεσα στον ιδιο το router μας.
> - Κατεβαζουμε το txpower οσο παει ωστε να παιζουμε με γυρω στα -60~ -65db.
> Μπορει το txpower να φθανει και μεχρι το 30 (fixed), αλλα το μονο που καταφερνουμε ειναι να μπουκωνουμε τις καρτες,
> και να αυξανουμε τις πιθανοτητες να επηρεασουμε αλλα links μας.
> - Το βελτιστο Tx/Rx CCQ σε ενα link ειναι 100/100. Σε γενικες γραμμες, απο 80 και πανω, κι εφοσον τηρουμε και τα παραπανω,
> το nstreme μπορει να μας δωσει 20/20 tcp/both sides. Απο 80 και κατω σημαινει οτι κατι δεν παει καλα.
> ...


νομίζω ότι παράλληλα με τη δοκιμή του olsr πρέπει να προσπαθήσουμε να καταφέρουμε όλα όσα λέει ο spirosco ακόμα και αν αυτό σημαίνει ότι θυσιάζουμε λινκς. Στο τέλος τέλος είμαστε τόσοι πολλοί πια στην περιοχή που η αναδιάταξη φαίνεται να είναι μια σχετικά εύκολη υπόθεση.
Λέω να πάμε σε δεύτερο workshop στο petzospito (πιθανό για την τετάρτη μετά τα χριστούγεννα) για να αξιολογήσουμε την κατάσταση ή ακόμα ακόμα να ρυθμίσουμε mikrotika έστω τα λινκ μας και να δοκιμάσουμε σενάρια διασύνδεσης στην περιοχή μας.
Θέλω να σας δείξουμε με το mojiro αυτο που λέει ο spirosco παραπάνω, ότι χαμηλώνοντας το txpower ακόμα και στο -25 σε ένα λινκ του χιλιόμετρου "χειροτερεύοντας" το σήμα στο -68 έως -70 μπορει να περάσει 4 φορές περισσότερο traffic από το super duper -45.

Όσο είναι δυνατόν ας βελτιώσουμε τα λινκ μας κεντράρωντας, ελεγχοντας καλώδια, κοννεκτορες, αραιώνοντας τις κάρτες στο routers για να πάμε και στις σωστές ρυθμίσεις.  ::   ::

----------


## sv1gfu

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.


Από χτες το βράδυ λειτουργεί quaqqa & olsr στον κόμβο μου ( Awmn_4272 sv1gfu ). Μίλησα σήμερα με τον anka για να βγάλουμε link έτσι ώστε να κλείσει ένας μεγάλος κύκλος, (μιας και εγώ έχω link με τον #4263 sv1gft) αλλά πρότεινε ότι είναι καλύτερα (και σίγουρα είναι) να συζητήσουμε πρώτα το πώς θα κλείσουν πιο σωστά οι κύκλοι, και θα το συζητήσει με τον aangelis που ήδη το σχεδιάζουν. Ο κόμβος μου αυτή τη στιγμή έχει 4 ενεργά bb, ένα με τον sv1gft #4263 (από όπου γίνεται και μέλος του Confederation ) και άλλα 3 εξωτερικά του Confederation με #3280 JNsilver, #3990 Openhaimer και με #7651 Sv1ggc. Ο router μου έχει άλλα 4 free if που περιμένουν να συμβάλουν στο Confederation για το καλό όλων μας. Περιμένω προτάσεις για bb.

----------


## vmanolis

Ερώτηση:
Όταν ένας κόμβος εκτός confederation έχει B-B με δύο ή τρεις κόμβους εντός του confederation, τι γίνεται με το bgpd.conf του;
Θα βλέπει αυτούς τους δύο-τρεις σαν κόμβους με (ίδιο) AS 10853;
Στέκει ένας κόμβος να βλέπει interfaces με διαφορετικές ΙΡ αλλά με το ίδιο AS;

----------


## Cha0s

Αν θυμάμαι καλά δεν έχει πρόβλημα.

Δηλώνεις το ίδιο AS για τα peers με την IP του κάθε peer κανονικά και παίζει.


Δεν είμαι σίγουρος όμως για αυτό. Ας το επιβεβαιώσει κάποιος.

----------


## vmanolis

Από την στιγμή που θα βλέπει το confederation σαν κόμβο με AS 10853, πως θα αποφασίζει σε ποιο από τα εντός confederation interface θα στείλει τα Χ πακέτα;  ::  
Όταν δηλαδή κάτι προορίζεται για τον "κόμβο" 10853 (= όλο το confederation), που θα το στέλνει;  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Κανείς;  ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

> Από την στιγμή που θα βλέπει το confederation σαν κόμβο με AS 10853, πως θα αποφασίζει σε ποιο από τα εντός confederation interface θα στείλει τα Χ πακέτα;  
> Όταν δηλαδή κάτι προορίζεται για τον "κόμβο" 10853 (= όλο το confederation), που θα το στέλνει;


Aυτή είναι μια πολύ σοβαρή και δύσκολη ερώτηση....

Πριν από λίγο μίλαγα με τον vmanolis καθότι ετοιμάζει μια νέα CF για τον foxer.

Οπότε αν ο foxer δεν παίξει στο olsr, θα έχει 4 bgp peers με το ίδιο AS !

Πως θα παίξει άραγε αυτό ? Προφανώς δεν θα επιλέξει να στήλει πακέτα προς την βέλτιση διαδρομή, αλλά θα το κάνει με κάποιο άλλο τρόπο (ή όπου κάτσει ?)

Και τι θα γίνει όταν φτιάξουμε μέγάλα confederations ? Πως θα μιλάει ο Πειραιάς με την Καλλιθέα αν θα έχουν 5 ίδια bgp peers ? Από που θα βγαίνουν τα πακέτα ? Από την κοντινότερη έξοδο στο confederation, και όπου τύχει να μπει στο άλλο ?

Πολλές απορειές !  ::

----------


## aangelis

> Από την στιγμή που θα βλέπει το confederation σαν κόμβο με AS 10853, πως θα αποφασίζει σε ποιο από τα εντός confederation interface θα στείλει τα Χ πακέτα;  
> Όταν δηλαδή κάτι προορίζεται για τον "κόμβο" 10853 (= όλο το confederation), που θα το στέλνει;


Που θα το στελνει δεν ξερω αλλα οτι λειτουργεί χωρις πρόβλημα η σύνδεση ενός κόμβου με πανω απο 1 λινκ με το confederation το εχουμε τσεκάρει.





> Οπότε αν ο foxer δεν παίξει στο olsr, θα έχει 4 bgp peers με το ίδιο AS !


Καλο ειναι να παίξει για να βοηθήσουμε την τοπολογία, όπως καλό ειναι να παίξουν και οι υπολοιποι κόμβοι του Πειραιά.




> Πως θα παίξει άραγε αυτό ? Προφανώς δεν θα επιλέξει να στήλει πακέτα προς την βέλτιση διαδρομή, αλλά θα το κάνει με κάποιο άλλο τρόπο (ή όπου κάτσει ?)


Μπορούμε να το τσεκάρουμε σε εναν κόμβο που εχει 2 λινκ με το confederation και τρέχει quagga με show ip bgp στο cli.




> Και τι θα γίνει όταν φτιάξουμε μέγάλα confederations ? Πως θα μιλάει ο Πειραιάς με την Καλλιθέα αν θα έχουν 5 ίδια bgp peers ? Από που θα βγαίνουν τα πακέτα ? Από την κοντινότερη έξοδο στο confederation, και όπου τύχει να μπει στο άλλο ?


Η εξοδος απο το confederation επιλέγεται αυτή που απο εκεί και πέρα εχει τα λιγότερα hops προς τον προορισμό. Η διαδρομή μεσα στο confederation μεχρι την έξοδο δεν συμμετέχει στην επιλογή. Ολα τα εξωτερικά λινκ ειναι ισοδύναμα ασχετα σε ποιό κόμβο του confederation βρίσκονται. Η διαδρομή μας όμως μεχρι την έξοδο επιλέγεται με ποιοτικούς δείκτες.

----------


## manoskol

Παιδια το "προβλημα" το έχει συνήθως ο από έξω από το AS 
με τα δύο πχ link του σε 2 διαφορετκούς κόμβους καθώς δεν μπορεί 
να ενεργοποιήσει bgp multipath. Tουλάχιστον στην quagga 0.986 
στο mt που έχει φτιάξει ο acinonyx (δεν ξέρω αν θα ήταν και θεμιτό) δεν
υποστηρίζεται.
Από κει και πέρα Ο Dimitris^^^ (2125) έχει δύο link στο 8580 
μπορείτε να δείτε εδώ
http://limah.awmn/nagios/routes/2125.php
τα routes του απο το 8580 (γενικά μοιράζονται αλλά τυχαία ****)
Γενικά πάντως παίζει ικανοποιητικά αλλά θα μπορουσε να παιίζει καλύτερα
Πάντως δεν βλέπω το λόγο κάποιος με 4 link με 4 κόμβους του ίδιου ΑS
να μην μπαίνει στο confed , ή να μην αναθεωρεί τα link του
(εκτός και αν είναι όλα μακρυνά ή όλα κοντινά σε κάθε περίπτωση σκεφτείτε
το  ::  )

EDIT
**** Για τις εξόδους απο το 8580 με ισα hops εννοείται, 
τα αλλα routes παίζουν οκ

----------


## papashark

manoskol, θα μπορούσε να τύχαινε σε κόμβο που αρνείτε να βάλει Olsr γιατί απλά έτσι θέλει, ή που για διάφορους λόγους (routerboard) δεν μπορεί να βάλει Olsr...


Mε την ευκαιρία ο foxer είναι up με Olsr και παίζει από ότι είδα κανονικά πλην του λινκ με τον Matsulas (δεν ανταλλάσουν μηνύματα).

----------


## vmanolis

> Mε την ευκαιρία ο *foxer* είναι up με Olsr και παίζει από ότι είδα κανονικά πλην του λινκ με τον *Matsulas* (δεν ανταλλάσουν μηνύματα).


Ο *matsulas* γνωρίζει ότι ανήκεις και εσύ (πλέον) στο confederation, ώστε να είναι ενημερωμένα ανάλογα τα conf αρχεία του;  ::  
Με λίγα λόγια, προασπαθεί να σε δει σαν 1790 ή 10853;

----------


## vmanolis

Από το bgp του κόμβου *matsulas* (μόλις τώρα το είδα):



> Total number of neighbors 4
> gw-awmn.matsulas.awmn> show ip bgp summary 
> BGP router identifier 10.87.203.129, local AS number 7164
> 1016 BGP AS-PATH entries
> 3 BGP community entries
> 
> Neighbor V AS MsgRcvd MsgSent TblVer InQ OutQ Up/Down State/PfxRcd
> 10.32.56.113 4 3728 13420 37329 0 0 0 05:45:14 373
> 10.80.194.153 4 3132 36161 45138 0 0 0 00:53:20 446
> ...


Με δεδομένο ότι 3728 είναι ο *EOS*, 3132 *vmanolis*, 7597 *AnKa* και 6357 ο *d3x7er*, που είναι η εγγραφή για 1790 *foxer* ;
Ακούει ο AnKa ;  ::

----------


## anka

> Από το bgp του κόμβου *matsulas* (μόλις τώρα το είδα):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Total number of neighbors 4
> gw-awmn.matsulas.awmn> show ip bgp summary 
> BGP router identifier 10.87.203.129, local AS number 7164
> 1016 BGP AS-PATH entries
> ...


Ακούει σε 15' το πολύ θα είναι εντάξει  ::

----------


## papashark

Πάλι κάτι δεν παίζει καθόλου καλά....

----------


## petzi

> Πάλι κάτι δεν παίζει καθόλου καλά....


-καποιες δοκιμές ανακατανομής λινκς
-προβληματική είσοδος νέων κόμβων στο confederation (vassilis, vassilis3, mopy )
-προσωρινά κομμένο link petzi-romeo
-δεν βρίσκω τον mojiro.....

σήμερα θα έχει πόλεμο....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Πάλι κάτι δεν παίζει καθόλου καλά....
> 
> 
> -καποιες δοκιμές ανακατανομής λινκς
> -προβληματική είσοδος νέων κόμβων στο confederation (vassilis, vassilis3, mopy )
> -προσωρινά κομμένο link petzi-romeo
> -δεν βρίσκω τον mojiro.....
> ...


Όχι πόλεμο, εγώ βλέπω... αρμαγεδών.  ::   ::   ::  
Αρχικά προσπαθώ να "δω" την διαδρομή προς DC Hub kafenes και τέλος την διαδρομή προς acoul.  ::  
Και τις τρεις φορές κάνει διαφορετικά πράγματα. Προς acoul πάει μια χαρά. Τα σχόλια... δικά σας:



> Microsoft Windows XP [Έκδοση 5.1.2600]
> (C) Πνευματικά δικαιώματα 1985-2001 Microsoft Corporation
> 
> C:\Documents and Settings\Manolis>tracert 10.26.125.65
> 
> Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς 10.26.125.65 με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30
> 
> 1 <1 ms 1 ms <1 ms router.vmanolis.awmn [10.80.194.129]
> 2 * * * Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
> ...

----------


## vmanolis

Αρμαγεδών... συνέχεια.  ::   ::   ::  



```
Microsoft Windows XP [Έκδοση 5.1.2600]
(C) Πνευματικά δικαιώματα 1985-2001 Microsoft Corporation

C:\Documents and Settings\Manolis>tracert jabber.wahoo.awmn
Δεν ήταν δυνατή η επίλυση του ονόματος του συστήματος προορισμού jabber.wahoo.awmn.

C:\Documents and Settings\Manolis>tracert 10.86.87.129

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς 10.86.87.129 με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30

  1    <1 ms     1 ms    <1 ms  router.vmanolis.awmn [10.80.194.129]
  2    <1 ms     1 ms    <1 ms  gw-vmanolis.shadowcaster.awmn [10.86.86.137]
  3     1 ms     2 ms     1 ms  gw-shadowcaster.xrisoula.awmn [10.86.87.97]
  4     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  peggyzina.xrisoula.awmn [10.86.87.129]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.

C:\Documents and Settings\Manolis>tracert jabber.wahoo.awmn
Δεν ήταν δυνατή η επίλυση του ονόματος του συστήματος προορισμού jabber.wahoo.awmn.

C:\Documents and Settings\Manolis>tracert cacti.kapa.awmn
Δεν ήταν δυνατή η επίλυση του ονόματος του συστήματος προορισμού cacti.kapa.awmn

C:\Documents and Settings\Manolis>
```

----------


## aangelis

Μανολη, σε λαθος τοπικ ποστάρεις.

Το ενα ειναι πρόβλημα dns και το αλλο προβλημα δρομολόγησης εκτός confederation.

----------


## mojiro

οε οε επεσε ο server μανωλη

----------


## kinglyr

Παιδιά κάτι δεν πάει καλά....
θέμα DNS?

----------


## vmanolis

> οε οε επεσε ο server μανωλη


Όχι άλλα προβλήματα ρε παιδιά...  ::  
Δεν μας φτάνουν τα προβλήματα που βλέπουμε στην υλοποίηση του confederation, έχουμε και πτώσεις... server.  ::

----------


## kinglyr

False alarm!!!!!
Εχει πέσει ο 10.86.87.129...
Μόλις το σηκώσει ο μιχάλης όλα θα δουλέψουν κανονικά...
Βάλτε προσωρινα το 10.86.86.131 του shadow...
Τι να κάνουμε μανώλη ... shit happens...  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Και εμένα ο router εξακολουθεί να κολλάει, παρότι άλλαξα το πακέτο μητρική-CPU-RAM-PSU.  ::  
Να υποψιαστώ πρόβλημα στην CF ή σε κάποια CM9;  ::  
Άσχετο...  ::

----------


## aangelis

ο κόμβος foxer τελικα λειτουργησε με olsr.
το bug ήταν οτι εχει atheros στο ap και στο olsrd.conf ειχαμε περάσει ολα τα athX interface να υπάρχουν και τα 7.

Τσεκαρα ποια λειτουργούν με olsr τα υπόλοιπα τα εκανα remarked και ενα rebootακι και το router βρήκε την υγεία του  ::

----------


## papashark

εδώ και λίγα λεπτά κάτι έστρωσε και άρχισα να παίρνω πολλά routes από το confederation  ::

----------


## mojiro

συγκεντρωθειτε.....

----------


## papashark

> συγκεντρωθειτε.....


Δεν κάνω πλάκα, σοβαρά το λέω, στις 21:53 με 21:55 από 5 routes πήρα 400+......

----------


## akops76

Πάντως από το μεσημέρι εγώ έχω τρελή αστάθεια στα routes που παίρνω από το confederation...

Ορίστε και το σχετικό mrtg με τα routes που έχω από το link με τον shadowcaster. Όπως φαίνεται μάλιστα, το πρόβλημα συνεχίζεται..

----------


## papashark

ένα από τα προβλήματα προερχόταν από λανθασμένο setup στον foxer, τώρα έστρωσε (ελπίζω)

----------


## aangelis

> Πάντως από το μεσημέρι εγώ έχω τρελή αστάθεια στα routes που παίρνω από το confederation...
> 
> Ορίστε και το σχετικό mrtg με τα routes που έχω από το link με τον shadowcaster. Όπως φαίνεται μάλιστα, το πρόβλημα συνεχίζεται..


Μήπως πρέπει ο shadowcaster να κάνει ενα restart την quagga του;

----------


## akops76

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από akops76
> 
> Πάντως από το μεσημέρι εγώ έχω τρελή αστάθεια στα routes που παίρνω από το confederation...
> 
> Ορίστε και το σχετικό mrtg με τα routes που έχω από το link με τον shadowcaster. Όπως φαίνεται μάλιστα, το πρόβλημα συνεχίζεται..
> 
> 
> Μήπως πρέπει ο shadowcaster να κάνει ενα restart την quagga του;


Μόλις έγινε το restart...
Περιμένω να δω αν έστρωσε...

----------


## vmanolis

> ο κόμβος foxer τελικα λειτουργησε με olsr.
> το bug ήταν οτι εχει atheros στο ap και στο olsrd.conf ειχαμε περάσει ολα τα athX interface να υπάρχουν και τα 7.
> 
> Τσεκαρα ποια λειτουργούν με olsr τα υπόλοιπα τα εκανα remarked και ενα rebootακι και το router βρήκε την υγεία του


Αυτό είχαμε πει με τον Μιχάλη να κάναμε. Έβαλα δηλαδή όλα τα interfaces σαν athX και αφού έμπαινε σε λειτουργία θα βλέπαμε ποια παίζουν εντός confederation και θα ξαποστέλναμε τα υπόλοιπα. Απλά, ελλείψη δικαιωμάτων επί του router, δεν μπήκα να το ψάξω, έστω από περιέργεια. Ο Πάνος είχε πει πάντως ότι θα σου έδινε δικαιώματα για κάτι τέτοιο. Απορώ πάντως πως "κατέληξε" το bgpd.conf να είναι σαν αυτό που μου έστειλες.  ::

----------


## mojiro

@papashark για τα περι dns resolving πηγαινε...

τεσπα, το routing καπως εχει στρωσει απο πολλες πλευρες νομιζω.
φτιαχτε ωστοσο ορισμενα hostnames για να κανουμε καλυτερο
debugging...



```
10.86.90.94     gw-petzi.sv1ggchome.awmn
10.87.190.94    gw-sv1ggchome.mopy.awmn
10.86.86.138    gw-shadowcaster.vmanolis.awmn
10.86.86.142    gw-shadowcaster.akops.awmn
10.86.86.146    gw-shadowcaster.tenorism.awmn
10.87.190.93    gw-mopy.sv1ggchome.awmn
10.84.237.98    gw-jz.romeo.awmn
10.84.130.166   gw-Kinglyr.foxer.awmn
10.32.56.114    gw-eos.matsulas.awmn
```

λογω dns καθυστερουσε και το refresh της σελιδας του χαρτη...
http://olsr.kapa.awmn

----------


## aangelis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από aangelis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από akops76
> 
> ...


στον δυναμικό χάρτη http://kapa.awmn/olsr/olsrdot.php?host=10.86.87.139 παρατήρησα οτι ο κόμβος shadowcaster εξαφανίζεται και εμφανίζεται συνεχώς!!!

Φλαπάρουν τα λινκ του με xrisoula και vmanolis;; Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί γίνεται αυτό.

----------


## mojiro

και εγω το εχω δει και δε μπορω να καταλαβω...



```
BGP neighbor is 10.86.87.98, remote AS 1552, local AS 4371, external link
 Description: shadowcaster
  BGP version 4, remote router ID 10.86.86.129
  Neighbor under common administration
  BGP state = Established, up for 02:12:14
  Last read 00:00:08, hold time is 30, keepalive interval is 10 seconds
  Configured hold time is 30, keepalive interval is 10 seconds
  Neighbor capabilities:
    Dynamic: advertised and received
    Route refresh: advertised and received(old & new)
    Address family IPv4 Unicast: advertised and received
  Received 4463 messages, 1 notifications, 0 in queue
  Sent 4733 messages, 0 notifications, 0 in queue
  Route refresh request: received 2, sent 2
  Minimum time between advertisement runs is 30 seconds
  Default weight 100

 For address family: IPv4 Unicast
  AF-dependant capabilities:
    Outbound Route Filter (ORF) type (64) Prefix-list:
      Send-mode: advertised, received
      Receive-mode: advertised, received
    Outbound Route Filter (ORF) type (128) Prefix-list:
      Send-mode: advertised, received
      Receive-mode: advertised, received
  Outbound Route Filter (ORF): sent; received (2 entries)
  Inbound soft reconfiguration allowed
  Community attribute sent to this neighbor(both)
  Inbound path policy configured
  Outbound path policy configured
  Incoming update prefix filter list is *awmn-bgp
  Outgoing update prefix filter list is *awmn-bgp
  Outgoing update AS path filter list is *maxaslength
  370 accepted prefixes

  Connections established 2; dropped 1
  Last reset 02:12:26, due to BGP Notification received
Local host: 10.86.87.97, Local port: 32805
Foreign host: 10.86.87.98, Foreign port: 179
Nexthop: 10.86.87.97
Read thread: on  Write thread: off
```

----------


## sv1gfu

Καλησπερα σε ολους.

ηθελα ρωτησω το εξης:

Αν σε ενα if που δουλευει σε AP mode στους 5ghz και σε αυτο εχω ενα link με καποιον με τον οποιο εχω και olsr, μπορω να συνδεσω και δευτερο link επανω στο ιδιο if με καποιον που ειναι και αυτος μελος του confederation??

----------


## Cha0s

Παιδιά δεν ξέρω τι παίζει αλλά όλα είναι τραμπάλα  ::

----------


## mojiro

@sv1gfu
θες να σου απαντησω τι πρεπει να κανουμε ή τι μπορει να γινει ?

----------


## Cha0s

Και τα 2  ::

----------


## mojiro

> Και τα 2


δε παει σε σενα

----------


## Cha0s

αα οκ  ::  

Είναι αργά για μένα τέτοια ώρα μην παρεξηγείς  ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

ιτς οκ!...

παντως πολυ τραμπαλα... κατι δε πα καθολου καλα....
πολυ φοβαμαι οτι εντος του olsr οι τραμπαλες δεν ειναι αντιλυπτες (ουτε επιρεαζουν τη μεταφορα data)
ενω οταν βγαινουμε εξω παραειναι....

----------


## sv1gfu

> Και τα 2


me 2  ::

----------


## mojiro

oλα γινονται...

ωστοσο σε καμια περιπτωση δε συνδεουμε 2ο client interface
σε backbone lnterface που ειναι σε ap mode.

αυτο θα εχει ως αποτελεσμα πολλες παρεμβολες μεταξυ των 2 client
κομβων, μειομενη ταχυτητα (στην καλυτερη των περιπτωσεων θα παει
στο μισο).

----------


## sv1gfu

Εγκυκλοπεδικα για πες μας πως γινεται  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

δε προκειτε

----------


## JollyRoger

τελικά υποτίθεται οτι έχει στρώσει τώρα το πράμα?  ::  εγώ έχω κατεβάσει ένα if για να σωθώ προς το παρών...  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

2 ifs  ::   ::

----------


## aangelis

Δεν ξερω εαν εκανε καποιος κατι αλλα η δρομολόγηση εχει στρώσει.

----------


## Cha0s

Μάλλον όχι  ::  




```
*  10.26.122.0/24   10.80.195.113                          0 23 10853 3110 4935 913 i
*>                  10.26.35.182                           0 10853 3110 4935 913 i
```



```
[[email protected] ~]# traceroute ns0.ngia.ns.awmn
traceroute to ns0.ngia.ns.awmn (10.26.122.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  router (10.26.35.65)  0.525 ms  0.339 ms  0.301 ms
 2  gw-cha0s.vassilis.awmn (10.26.35.182)  1.632 ms  1.162 ms  1.291 ms
 3  gw-vassilis.shop.vassilis.awmn (10.84.230.226)  8.146 ms  18.681 ms  1.906 ms
 4  gw-cha0s.vassilis.awmn (10.26.35.182)  2.062 ms  1.929 ms *
 5  gw-vassilis.shop.vassilis.awmn (10.84.230.226)  3.208 ms  2.466 ms  2.935 ms
 6  gw-cha0s.vassilis.awmn (10.26.35.182)  3.482 ms  2.697 ms  2.596 ms
 7  gw-vassilis.shop.vassilis.awmn (10.84.230.226)  4.129 ms  5.073 ms  3.426 ms
 8  gw-cha0s.vassilis.awmn (10.26.35.182)  3.245 ms  2.964 ms
```



```
*  10.17.121.0/24   10.80.195.113                          0 23 10853 1317 633 i
*>                  10.26.35.182                           0 10853 1317 633 i
```



```
[[email protected] ~]# traceroute 10.17.121.1
traceroute to 10.17.121.1 (10.17.121.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  router (10.26.35.65)  0.497 ms  0.337 ms  0.260 ms
 2  gw-cha0s.vassilis.awmn (10.26.35.182)  1.956 ms  2.314 ms  1.529 ms
 3  gw-vassilis.shop.vassilis.awmn (10.84.230.226)  2.481 ms  2.837 ms  2.151 ms
 4  gw-cha0s.vassilis.awmn (10.26.35.182)  1.948 ms  1.830 ms  2.550 ms
 5  gw-vassilis.shop.vassilis.awmn (10.84.230.226)  5.181 ms  3.337 ms  2.777 ms
```




```
[[email protected] ~]# tracepath www.awmn
 1:  nadia.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.69)                         0.382ms pmtu 1500
 1:  router.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.65)                        0.921ms 
 2:  gw-cha0s.vassilis.awmn (10.26.35.182)                  2.589ms 
 3:  gw-hook.vassilis.awmn (10.84.230.249)                  4.778ms 
 4:  gw-hook.b52.awmn (10.42.44.210)                        6.551ms 
 5:  gw-tenorism.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.205)            asymm  9  22.743ms 
 6:  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.217)           asymm 10  62.328ms 
 7:  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)              asymm 11  26.157ms 
 8:  10.19.143.133 (10.19.143.133)                        asymm 12  31.594ms 
 9:  10.19.143.13 (10.19.143.13)                          asymm 13  51.766ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 9 back 13
```

Εδώ φτάνω, αλλά από αλλού πάνε τα πακέτα και αλλού γυρνάνε μετά το κοινό AS.

Γενικότερα σε διάφορους στο δίκτυο δεν φτάνω.
Και φυσικά κάμποσοι δεν φτάνουν σε μένα.
Από 90-110 άτομα που είχα μέσο όρο στο DC Hub, τώρα μετά τις χθεσινές αλλαγές έχω 20-30  ::

----------


## kinglyr

> @papashark για τα περι dns resolving πηγαινε...
> 
> τεσπα, το routing καπως εχει στρωσει απο πολλες πλευρες νομιζω.
> φτιαχτε ωστοσο ορισμενα hostnames για να κανουμε καλυτερο
> debugging...
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


*@Mojiro:*
Μιχάλη το 10.84.130.166 από που το είδες??? ρωτάω γιατι το link με σαλαμινα είναι καιρό κάτω και αυτό το IP είναι από το c-class της σαλαμίνας και θα πρεπε να γράφει gw-kinglyr-selinia.foxer.awmn...  ::

----------


## mojiro

@sv1gfu & λοιπους...

Κανουμε οτι μπορουμε για να εχουμε γρηγορα Link μικρης αποστασης
ωστε εκτος απο γρηγορα να ειναι και σταθερα.

μας ενδιαφερει να ειναι,
* γρηγορα, δηλαδη μηδενικα miliseconds στα ping
* κοντινα, δηλαδη 1-2km για να μην κοβονται ευκολα
* να εχουν bandwidth, δηλαδη εκτος απο γρηγορα, να μπορουν μεταφερουν και πολλα mbit μαζι

για ολα τα παραπανω ακολουθουμε διαφορες τακτικες, μεθοδους
για καλα και γρηγορα Link τις εχω στο tutorial στην υπογραφη μου.

ωστοσο το να συνδεεις 2 κομβους πανω στο ιδιο σου πιατο καθε αλλο
παρα συμφωνο με αυτα που κανουμε ειναι. εχεις δοκιμασει να κανεις
bandwidth test μεταξυ των 2 clients κομβων ?

οσο κομβοι μπαινουν μεσα στο confederation θα πρεπει να τειρουν
αυτες τις προηποθεσεις, διοτι ολο το confederation εξαρταται πιο
πολυ πλεον απο τις εσωτερικες διαδρομες του, παρα απο τις εξωτερικες.

υπαρχουν ηδη μετριοτατα links τα οποια προσπαθουμε ειτε να τα
βελτιοσουμε, ειτε να τα κοψουμε. ειπαρχουν φυσικα και αλλα που
παραμενουν και ολο το δικτυο θα εξαρτιεται απο αυτα, που οταν θα
πιανουν ομως, μεγαλους χρονους, ολοι(και εσυ ισως) θα παραπονουνται
για την κατασταση πυο επικρατει.

εφαρμοζοντας αυτο που με ρωτησες, θα εχεις backbone με bandwidth
κοντα στα 10mbit και latency 20-100ms, τι στιγμη που αλλα λινκ πιανουν
χωρις turbo, bandwidth 40mbit και latency 0-2ms...

----------


## mojiro

> *@Mojiro:*
> Μιχάλη το 10.84.130.166 από που το είδες??? ρωτάω γιατι το link με σαλαμινα είναι καιρό κάτω και αυτό το IP είναι από το c-class της σαλαμίνας και θα πρεπε να γράφει gw-kinglyr-selinia.foxer.awmn...


δε δουλευει ο dns σου και υπεθεσα οτι ειναι αυτο που εβαλα...

----------


## kinglyr

ok  ::  

αρα στα σωστά είναι:
10.84.130.165 gw-foxer-kinglyr-selinia.awmn
10.84.130.166 gw-kinglyr-selinia-foxer.awmn

----------


## mojiro

ένας λόγος που δε γίνεται σωστά το routing είναι διότι το
confederation δείχνει να είναι κομμένο στη μέση...

ένας ύποπτος είναι ο shadowcaster κόμβος, όπου δείχνει
να κάνει διάφορα παλαβιάρικα αυτές τις μέρες...

----------


## petzi

Δεν θα το παίξω έξυπνος - γιατί είμαι σχεδόν άσχετος - αλλά από την εμπειρία των τελευταίων ημερών θα με αφήσετε να γκρινιάξω.

απογοήτευση:
- πολλοί κόμβοι στο confedaration χωρίς να πληρούν ένα είδος προδιαγραφών που δεν τέθηκαν ποτέ
- πολλοί από εμάς - άσχετοι, ένας και εγώ - χαζεύουμε απλά τους πίνακες να δείχνουν πότε κάποιους μέσα πότε κάποιους εκτός του confedaration χωρίς να μπορούμε να κάνουμε το παραμικρό ελπίζοντας σε παρεμβάσεις mojiro, shadowcaster και aangelis (έχουν χρόνο?)
- πολλά προβλήματα στο routing (κυρίως από έξω προς τα μέσα) που από το χαμό που γίνεται δεν μπορούμε καν να καταλάβουμε από ποιανού λάθος προέρχονται
- κανένα σύστημα αξιολόγησης από την έναρξη του "πειράματος".
- όσο πληθαίνουν οι κόμβοι του confedaration αρχίζουν και εμφανίζονται κόμβοι με πολλάπλά bgp peers με το ίδιο as (viper7gr, sv1ggc από αυτούς που γνωρίζω) χωρίς να είμαστε σίγουροι για το εάν εμφανίζονται προβλήματα από αυτό.
- δεν έχουμε καταφέρει μια "σταθερή" κατάσταση ώστε να μπορέσουμε να αξιολογήσουμε διαφορές με πριν. Έχουμε πέσει σαν μουρλοί να ακολουθήσουμε τη νέα μόδα "olsr confedaration" χωρίς να ξέρουμε πώς θα την αξιολογήσουμε (άσε που δεν ξέρουμε τι πρέπει να προσδοκούμε).

Αν συνεχίσουμε έτσι, πάμε για Πρωτοχρονιά με τον Πειραιά σε ξεχωριστό Ασύρματο Δίκτυο και Access Points με clients σε Α.

Μήπως δεν είμαστε έτοιμοι?

----------


## Cha0s

Μήπως έχετε πααααρα πολλούς μέσα στο confederation;
 ::

----------


## mojiro

30

----------


## aangelis

> Μάλλον όχι  
> ...




```
$ tracepath 10.26.35.1
 1:  twt.aangelis.awmn (10.87.187.81)                       0.369ms pmtu 1500
 1:  taidus.aangelis.awmn (10.87.187.65)                    1.156ms 
 2:  gw-aangelis.sv1gft.awmn (10.83.252.97)                 2.609ms 
 3:  gw-sv1gft.foxer.awmn (10.83.252.110)                   2.997ms 
 4:  gw-foxer.sv1eft.awmn (10.80.189.90)                    3.940ms 
 5:  gw-sv1eft.vassilis.awmn (10.84.231.106)                6.395ms 
 6:  router.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.1)                        18.853ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 6 back 6 

$ tracepath 10.17.121.1
 1:  twt.aangelis.awmn (10.87.187.81)                       0.189ms pmtu 1500
 1:  taidus.aangelis.awmn (10.87.187.65)                    1.603ms 
 2:  gw-aangelis.sv1gft.awmn (10.83.252.97)                65.410ms 
 3:  gw-babiz.sv1gft.awmn (10.32.50.118)                    3.806ms 
 4:  gw-babiz.philip633.awmn (10.17.121.113)                4.058ms 
 5:  ns.philip633.awmn (10.17.121.1)                        4.760ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 5 back 5 

$ tracepath www.awmn
 1:  twt.aangelis.awmn (10.87.187.81)                       0.148ms pmtu 1500
 1:  taidus.aangelis.awmn (10.87.187.65)                    1.195ms 
 2:  gw-aangelis.sw1ggw.awmn (10.87.187.110)                2.439ms 
 3:  gw-sw1ggw.sv1ceb.awmn (10.80.198.98)                  16.229ms 
 4:  10.80.190.129 (10.80.190.129)                         19.047ms 
 5:  gw-viper7gr.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.127.97)                17.287ms 
 6:  gw-tenorism.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.205)              6.796ms 
 7:  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.217)            11.606ms 
 8:  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)               31.224ms 
 9:  rtr.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.133)                        17.668ms 
10:  www.awmn (10.19.143.13)                               17.969ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 10 back 10
```

Σε εμένα γιατι παίζουν όλα σωστα;  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

```
Tracing route to www.leechers.awmn [10.19.146.162]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.jollyroger.awmn [10.40.186.1]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-jollyroger.cha0s.awmn [10.26.35.53]
  3     2 ms     2 ms     7 ms  gw-cha0s.vassilis.awmn [10.26.35.182]
  4     *        2 ms    13 ms  gw-vassilis.shop.vassilis.awmn [10.84.230.226]
  5     6 ms    10 ms    11 ms  gw-cha0s.vassilis.awmn [10.26.35.182]
  6     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  7     5 ms    17 ms    10 ms  gw-cha0s.vassilis.awmn [10.26.35.182]
  8     *       16 ms     8 ms  gw-vassilis.shop.vassilis.awmn [10.84.230.226]
  9    18 ms     4 ms     4 ms  gw-cha0s.vassilis.awmn [10.26.35.182]
 10     5 ms     *        7 ms  gw-vassilis.shop.vassilis.awmn [10.84.230.226]
 11     8 ms     5 ms     5 ms  gw-cha0s.vassilis.awmn [10.26.35.182]
 12    11 ms     8 ms     *     gw-vassilis.shop.vassilis.awmn [10.84.230.226]
 13    21 ms     9 ms     4 ms  gw-cha0s.vassilis.awmn [10.26.35.182]
 14     8 ms     9 ms     6 ms  gw-vassilis.shop.vassilis.awmn [10.84.230.226]
 15    10 ms    27 ms    15 ms  gw-cha0s.vassilis.awmn [10.26.35.182]
....
...
```

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## vabiris

> ).
> 
> Αν συνεχίσουμε έτσι, πάμε για Πρωτοχρονιά με τον Πειραιά σε ξεχωριστό Ασύρματο Δίκτυο και Access Points με clients σε Α.
> 
> Μήπως δεν είμαστε έτοιμοι?


υπαρχει σοβαρο προβλημα!!! θα γινει κατι καλυτερο?

----------


## Vigor

Χρόνια Πολλά! Να τα πούμε?!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## petzi

Πείτε τα!
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## gRooV

```
Tracing route to ap.xrisoula.awmn [10.86.87.1]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.sw1hfq.awmn [10.17.127.65]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-sw1hfq.viper7gr.awmn [10.17.127.98]
  3     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  10.80.190.130
  4     2 ms     3 ms     3 ms  gw-sv1ceb.sw1ggw.awmn [10.80.198.97]
  5    11 ms    10 ms     7 ms  gw-sw1ggw.xrisoula.awmn [10.86.87.121]
  6    12 ms    43 ms     9 ms  ap.xrisoula.awmn [10.86.87.1]

Trace complete.
```

*Υποτίθεται ότι έχουμε λινκ αλλά το routing δεν μας κάνει την χάρη.

Κοίτα εδώ τα χάλια της δρομολόγησης και άσε τα κάλαντα!!  ::  σας το έχω πει τόσες μέρες!!

----------


## akops76

Έχει υποψία κανείς τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει..και έχει διαλυθεί η δρομολόγηση του confederation??
Το πρόβλημα φαίνεται να ξεκίνησε εχτές το μεσημέρι κατά τις τρεις. Έκανε κάποιος αλλαγές εκείνη την ώρα??

----------


## aangelis

> Έχει υποψία κανείς τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει..και έχει διαλυθεί η δρομολόγηση του confederation??
> Το πρόβλημα φαίνεται να ξεκίνησε εχτές το μεσημέρι κατά τις τρεις. Έκανε κάποιος αλλαγές εκείνη την ώρα??


o shadowcaster εχει καποιο πρόβλημα

οταν ενα /24 subnet δεν παίζει στο quagga με show ip bgp φαίνεται οτι φευγει απο το confederation μεσω shadowcaster

οταν παίζει μετα απο λίγο τοτε στο quagga φαίνεται ότι φεύγει απο άλλον κόμβο

οταν παίζει το subnet του ysam2


```
*  10.19.143.0/24   10.42.60.45                   100      0 (4263 4272) 3990 616 1286 45 2801 i
*>                  10.80.190.129                 100      0 (6674 2339) 3451 2581 1286 45 2801 i
```

οταν δεν παίζει το subnet του ysam2



```
*> 10.19.143.0/24   10.86.86.146                  100      0 (6674 2339 10139 5091 4343 1790 7979 8000 3132 1552) 123 1286 45 2801 i
```

μια καλή αρχή θα ήταν να έκλειναν τα εξωτερικά του λινκ ο shadowcaster για να δουμε τι κάνουμε.

εχει την ίδια version quagga και olsrd; εχει κανει ενα restart το quagga και το olsrd;

----------


## akops76

Έχω κάνει 2 φορές reboot την quagga του shadowcaster από εχτές..αλλά δεν είδα αποτέλεσμα...Περαιτέρω πειράματα στον router του χωρις την έγκριση του όμως κάνω...

Το πήρα πάντως και τηλ πριν λίγο στο voip αλλά δεν απαντάει...
Ξέρω ότι εχτές το βράδυ τα έπινε..μέχρι πρωίας...οπότε τον έχω ικανό να κοιμάται ακόμα!!!  ::   ::

----------


## aangelis

> Έχω κάνει 2 φορές reboot την quagga του shadowcaster από εχτές..αλλά δεν είδα αποτέλεσμα...Περαιτέρω πειράματα στον router του χωρις την έγκριση του όμως κάνω...
> 
> Το πήρα πάντως και τηλ πριν λίγο στο voip αλλά δεν απαντάει...
> Ξέρω ότι εχτές το βράδυ τα έπινε..μέχρι πρωίας...οπότε τον έχω ικανό να κοιμάται ακόμα!!!


κλεισε τα εξωτερικά λινκ του προς το παρόν και βλέπουμε

----------


## ShadowCaster

Αυτός που σπέρνει olsr σε οποίον βρει μπροστά του είναι και ο υπεύθυνος για το πρόβλημα και δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που το κάνει. Για take a guess ποιος μπορεί να είναι....

----------


## aangelis

```
10.87.190.94    gw-sv1ggchome.mopy.awmn
10.87.190.93    gw-mopy.sv1ggchome.awmn
```

done

----------


## petzi

> ```
> Tracing route to ap.xrisoula.awmn [10.86.87.1]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
>   1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.sw1hfq.awmn [10.17.127.65]
>   2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-sw1hfq.viper7gr.awmn [10.17.127.98]
>   3     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  10.80.190.130
>   4     2 ms     3 ms     3 ms  gw-sv1ceb.sw1ggw.awmn [10.80.198.97]
>   5    11 ms    10 ms     7 ms  gw-sw1ggw.xrisoula.awmn [10.86.87.121]
> ...


Σωστό είναι... αναμεσα σε σενα και τι xrisoula μεσολαβούν 2 hops (ένα ο router μου με τα εξωτερικά λινκς και ένα το confederation.... κερδίζει ο viper7gr καθώς έχει μικρότερο AS για να σε φέρει στο ενιαίο AS μας....
Το router με τα εξωτερικά λινκς θα "μπεί" πιο μέσα.....υπομονή
Είναι όμως ένα φαινόμενο που πρέπει να το έχουμε υπόψη ( η εξολοθρευση από το olsr κοινων λινκς σε κόμβους εκτός olsr )

----------


## aangelis

> ```
> Tracing route to ap.xrisoula.awmn [10.86.87.1]
>   3     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  10.80.190.130
> ...
> ```


εαν εχει καποιος πρόσβαση στον viper ας του φτιάξει κανενα dns γιατι μας παιδεύει κανα χρονο και με το θεμα αυτό.

----------


## akops76

Το routes φαίνεται να έχουν σταθεροποιηθει...
Τελικά ποιος έφτιαξε τι? Υπάρχει κάποια ενημέρωση...??

----------


## ShadowCaster

Σήμερα μαζί με τον acinonyx βρήκαμε ένα πρόβλημα στο dotdraw plugin το οποίο έκανε τον olsr δαίμονα να παγώνει και εάν το πρόβλημα συνεχιζόταν για αρκετό χρόνο ίσως και να έκοβε την επικοινωνία του με τους διπλανούς κόμβους.. To plugin για κάποιο λόγο έφερνε δεδομένα της τοπολογίας του δικτύου όχι μόνο 1 φορά για κάθε connection που δεχόταν αλλά συνέχεια όσο υπήρχαν αλλαγές οποιουδήποτε είδους, αλλά κάθε φορά που έστελνε τα δεδομένα αυτά άνοιγε και ένα νέο socket με αποτέλεσμα να εξαντλεί τα socket που είχε στην διάθεση του το olsr ενώ ταυτόχρονα για όσο χρόνο το plugin έστελνε δεδομένα ο δαίμονας παρέμενε παγωμένος περιμένοντας να τελειώσει την αποστολή το plugin. Στο δικό μας confederation όπου υπάρχουν αρκετοί κόμβοι οι αλλαγές (ειδικά στην ποιότητα) είναι συνεχής με αποτέλεσμα να μένει σχεδόν μόνιμα παγωμένος ο δαίμονας. Έγιναν οι κατάλληλες αλλαγές στον κώδικα του plugin ώστε κάθε φορά που δέχεται ένα connection να φέρνει ένα στιγμιότυπο της κατάστασης του δικτύου και μετά να κλείνει το connection και το πρόβλημα αντιμετωπίστηκε voila και το patch. Επίσης άλλαξα και τον χρόνο που δημιουργείται ο χάρτης στο http://www.shadow.awmn/olsr και το έκανα κάθε 5 λεπτά λόγω ότι υπάρχει μια καθυστέρηση στο resolve όλων των ip ειδικά εάν αυτές δεν μπορούν να γίνουν.

Τέλος, το patch αυτό δεν αφορά όλους τους olsr κόμβους παρά μόνο αυτούς απ’ τους οποίους τραβιούνται στατιστικά για την δημιουργία χάρτη ανά τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα κάτι που κάνω εγώ και δεν ξέρω εάν κάνει και ο mojiro.

PS : Ψυχολογική υποστήριξη και δημιουργία θορύβου στο κανάλι επικοινωνίας για το debugging by manoskol…

PS 2 : Επίσης είδα ότι κάποιος πρέπει να διώρθοσε και τα λάθη που υπήρχαν στο configuration του vmanoli.

----------


## akops76

> Σήμερα μαζί με τον acinonyx βρήκαμε ένα πρόβλημα στο dotdraw plugin το οποίο έκανε τον olsr δαίμονα να παγώνει και εάν το πρόβλημα συνεχιζόταν για αρκετό χρόνο ίσως και να έκοβε την επικοινωνία του με τους διπλανούς κόμβους.. To plugin για κάποιο λόγο έφερνε δεδομένα της τοπολογίας του δικτύου όχι μόνο 1 φορά για κάθε connection που δεχόταν αλλά συνέχεια όσο υπήρχαν αλλαγές οποιουδήποτε είδους, αλλά κάθε φορά που έστελνε τα δεδομένα αυτά άνοιγε και ένα νέο socket με αποτέλεσμα να εξαντλεί τα socket που είχε στην διάθεση του το olsr ενώ ταυτόχρονα για όσο χρόνο το plugin έστελνε δεδομένα ο δαίμονας παρέμενε παγωμένος περιμένοντας να τελειώσει την αποστολή το plugin. Στο δικό μας confederation όπου υπάρχουν αρκετοί κόμβοι οι αλλαγές (ειδικά στην ποιότητα) είναι συνεχής με αποτέλεσμα να μένει σχεδόν μόνιμα παγωμένος ο δαίμονας. Έγιναν οι κατάλληλες αλλαγές στον κώδικα του plugin ώστε κάθε φορά που δέχεται ένα connection να φέρνει ένα στιγμιότυπο της κατάστασης του δικτύου και μετά να κλείνει το connection και το πρόβλημα αντιμετωπίστηκε voila και το patch. Επίσης άλλαξα και τον χρόνο που δημιουργείται ο χάρτης στο http://www.shadow.awmn/olsr και το έκανα κάθε 5 λεπτά λόγω ότι υπάρχει μια καθυστέρηση στο resolve όλων των ip ειδικά εάν αυτές δεν μπορούν να γίνουν.
> 
> Τέλος, το patch αυτό δεν αφορά όλους τους olsr κόμβους παρά μόνο αυτούς απ’ τους οποίους τραβιούνται στατιστικά για την δημιουργία χάρτη ανά τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα κάτι που κάνω εγώ και δεν ξέρω εάν κάνει και ο mojiro.
> 
> PS : Ψυχολογική υποστήριξη και δημιουργία θορύβου στο κανάλι επικοινωνίας για το debugging by manoskol…
> 
> PS 2 : Επίσης είδα ότι κάποιος πρέπει να διώρθοσε και τα λάθη που υπήρχαν στο configuration του vmanoli.


Ευγε Νικο...!!!!
Επειδή όπως ξέρεις αυριο το πρωι..φευγω εκτός Αθήνας...αν δεν βαριέσαι πέρνα το patch και στον δικό μου router... διαφορετικά θα το κάνω εγω απο Τετάρτη...

----------


## mojiro

οντως παιζω και εγω με τους χαρτες κλπ... με τη διαφορα οτι γινονται
load μονο οταν επισκεπτεται καποιος τη σελιδα με το χαρτη...

τεσπα, θα πρεπει να βαλω και εγω προφανως το patch. ελπιζω να ειναι
μονο αυτο ή να λυθηκε ενα απο τα σημαντικα προβληματα.

δυστηχως οταν εμφανιζονται πολλα προβληματα μαζι, ειναι πολυ
δυσκολο να τα ξεχωρισεις και χανεσαι...

----------


## mojiro

το patch του shadowcaster δε μπαινει στο mikrotik ....
δεν ειναι πακετο... ειναι linux αρχειο...

----------


## sv1gfu

Εμενα γιατι με εχει μονο μου  ::  εχω κλειση κυκλο με sv1gft και matsoula. Και γιατι μονο ip ( 10.87.188.114 )και οχι sv1gfu????  :: , και ο matsulas που ειναι οεο~!!!!!!!!

----------


## aangelis

> Εμενα γιατι με εχει μονο μου  εχω κλειση κυκλο με sv1gft και matsoula. Και γιατι μονο ip ( 10.87.188.114 )και οχι sv1gfu???? , και ο matsulas που ειναι οεο~!!!!!!!!


Στον χάρτη της xrisoulas φαίνεσαι οκ

http://kapa.awmn/olsr/olsrdot.php?host=10.86.87.139

----------


## sv1gfu

Ρε τολι απο το forum και με pm θα μιλαμε  ::   ::   ::  αλλα αφου μας εχεις banαρι στο msn. anyway Καλές Γιορτες  ::   ::   ::

----------


## aangelis

> Ρε τολι απο το forum και με pm θα μιλαμε    αλλα αφου μας εχεις banαρι στο msn. anyway Καλές Γιορτες


Καλες γιορτές.. στο msn μου λες για το cisco voip και με αγχώνεις για να το βρω. Που 'σαι, αλλαξε και το dns και καντο gw-matsoulas.sv1gfu.awmn απο gw-matsoulas-sv1gfu.awmn για να ειμαστε κομπλε.  ::

----------


## gkapog

Ωραιες οι Δοκιμές σας αλλά εγώ έχω πέσει σε μαύρη τρύπα...
Aπο τον router μου 10.30.43.2 μέχρι τον router του M0rphy 10.24.56.1 κάνω tracroute:

1 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms 192.168.0.1
2 2 ms 1 ms 1 ms 10.30.43.2
3 2 ms 1 ms 1 ms 10.23.33.221
4 2 ms 2 ms 1 ms 10.23.24.89
5 2 ms 2 ms 2 ms 10.13.251.249
6 3 ms 3 ms 4 ms 10.80.198.105
7 28 ms 4 ms 4 ms 10.80.198.98
8 17 ms 20 ms 15 ms 10.84.247.109
9 8 ms 8 ms 21 ms 10.84.247.114
10 20 ms 12 ms 9 ms 10.80.189.90

Είναι τώρα μερικές μέρες που έχετε κόψει στα 2 μάλλον το AWMN. Παρακαλώ διορθώστε τα routings!!!!!

----------


## vmanolis

> Στον χάρτη της xrisoulas φαίνεσαι οκ
> 
> http://kapa.awmn/olsr/olsrdot.php?host=10.86.87.139


Αν γινόταν (σύμφωνα με τον χάρτη πάντα) να γεφυρώναμε με λινκ τους *speedy-aangelis* και *aangelis-shadowcaster* θα ενισχυόταν πολύ η δομή του όλου συστήματος. Αν, λέμε αν...

----------


## sv1gfu

Για πειτε μου τη ειναι αυτη η εγραφη που εχω με κοκκινα μεγαλα γραμματα


olsr.org OLSR daemon 

Configuration Routes Links/Topology All About 
OLSR routes in kernel
Destination Gateway Metric ETX Interface Type 
10.86.86.138 10.87.188.113 2 2.00 ath1 HOST 
10.87.197.153 10.87.188.113 2 2.00 ath1 HOST 
10.80.194.153 10.87.188.113 2 2.00 ath1 HOST 
10.80.194.154 10.87.188.113 1 1.00 ath1 HOST 
10.86.86.137 10.87.188.113 3 3.06 ath1 HOST 
10.86.86.142 10.87.188.113 4 4.12 ath1 HOST 
10.87.197.157 10.87.188.113 2 2.00 ath1 HOST 
10.80.189.98 10.87.188.113 1 1.00 ath1 HOST 
10.80.189.97 10.87.188.106 2 2.00 ath7 HOST 
10.87.197.158 10.87.188.113 3 3.00 ath1 HOST 
10.86.86.141 10.87.188.113 3 3.06 ath1 HOST 
10.87.203.145 10.87.188.113 1 1.00 ath1 HOST 
10.87.187.97 10.87.188.106 2 2.00 ath7 HOST 
10.87.187.110 10.87.188.106 3 3.00 ath7 HOST 
10.87.197.145 10.87.188.113 1 1.00 ath1 HOST 
10.87.197.146 10.87.188.113 2 2.00 ath1 HOST 
10.87.187.109 10.87.188.106 2 2.00 ath7 HOST 
10.87.188.106 10.87.188.106 1 5.00 ath7 HOST 
10.87.197.149 10.87.188.113 2 2.00 ath1 HOST 
10.87.188.113 10.87.188.113 1 1.00 ath1 HOST 
10.84.231.165 10.87.188.106 4 4.05 ath7 HOST 
10.84.231.166 10.87.188.106 3 3.00 ath7 HOST 
10.84.239.145 10.87.188.106 5 5.00 ath7 HOST 
10.84.239.146 10.87.188.106 4 4.00 ath7 HOST 
10.84.251.1 10.87.188.106 5 5.05 ath7 HOST 
10.80.210.161 10.87.188.113 3 3.00 ath1 HOST 
10.80.210.162 10.87.188.113 2 2.00 ath1 HOST 
10.84.241.1 10.87.188.106 4 4.05 ath7 HOST 
10.84.238.1 10.87.188.106 5 5.08 ath7 HOST 
10.84.237.1 10.87.188.106 5 5.00 ath7 HOST 
10.80.183.90 10.87.188.106 4 4.00 ath7 HOST 
10.87.196.161 10.87.188.106 3 3.00 ath7 HOST 
10.87.196.162 10.87.188.113 3 3.00 ath1 HOST 
10.87.196.165 10.87.188.106 3 3.00 ath7 HOST 
10.87.190.94 10.87.188.106 6 6.00 ath7 HOST 
10.80.189.90 10.87.188.106 3 3.00 ath7 HOST 
10.80.189.89 10.87.188.106 2 2.00 ath7 HOST 
10.87.190.93 10.87.188.106 6 6.03 ath7 HOST 
10.87.196.166 10.87.188.106 2 2.00 ath7 HOST 
10.84.247.105 10.87.188.106 5 5.00 ath7 HOST 
10.84.231.121 10.87.188.106 3 3.00 ath7 HOST 
10.84.234.245 10.87.188.106 6 6.00 ath7 HOST 
10.84.251.100 10.87.188.106 5 5.00 ath7 HOST 
10.84.234.246 10.87.188.106 5 5.00 ath7 HOST 
10.84.247.106 10.87.188.106 6 6.00 ath7 HOST 
10.83.252.97 10.87.188.106 1 1.00 ath7 HOST 
10.84.247.109 10.87.188.106 5 5.00 ath7 HOST 
10.84.251.99 10.87.188.106 5 5.05 ath7 HOST 
10.84.247.110 10.87.188.106 4 4.00 ath7 HOST 
10.83.252.98 10.87.188.106 2 2.00 ath7 HOST 
10.83.252.109 10.87.188.106 1 1.00 ath7 HOST 
10.84.251.109 10.87.188.106 5 5.05 ath7 HOST 
10.84.238.121 10.87.188.106 4 4.05 ath7 HOST 
10.84.238.122 10.87.188.106 5 5.08 ath7 HOST 
10.83.252.110 10.87.188.106 2 2.00 ath7 HOST 
10.84.251.105 10.87.188.106 5 5.05 ath7 HOST 
10.84.251.106 10.87.188.106 4 4.05 ath7 HOST 
10.84.231.105 10.87.188.106 3 3.00 ath7 HOST 
10.84.239.97 10.87.188.106 5 5.00 ath7 HOST 
10.84.237.98 10.87.188.106 6 6.00 ath7 HOST 
10.84.237.97 10.87.188.106 5 5.00 ath7 HOST 
10.84.231.106 10.87.188.106 4 4.00 ath7 HOST 
10.84.239.98 10.87.188.106 4 4.00 ath7 HOST 
10.84.231.109 10.87.188.106 3 3.00 ath7 HOST 
10.86.87.94 10.87.188.106 5 5.00 ath7 HOST 
10.87.201.194 10.87.188.106 5 5.00 ath7 HOST 
10.86.87.93 10.87.188.106 4 4.00 ath7 HOST 
10.84.231.110 10.87.188.106 4 4.00 ath7 HOST 
10.83.252.125 10.87.188.106 1 1.00 ath7 HOST 
10.84.247.113 10.87.188.106 5 5.00 ath7 HOST 
10.84.234.236 10.87.188.106 6 6.00 ath7 HOST 
10.86.90.94 10.87.188.106 6 6.03 ath7 HOST 
10.84.230.225 10.87.188.106 4 4.00 ath7 HOST 
10.84.238.105 10.87.188.106 6 6.00 ath7 HOST 
10.84.230.226 10.87.188.106 5 5.00 ath7 HOST 
10.84.238.106 10.87.188.106 5 5.08 ath7 HOST 
10.84.231.99 10.87.188.106 3 3.00 ath7 HOST 
10.84.247.114 10.87.188.106 4 4.00 ath7 HOST 
10.86.90.93 10.87.188.106 5 5.03 ath7 HOST 
10.84.247.117 10.87.188.106 5 5.00 ath7 HOST 
10.84.234.235 10.87.188.106 5 5.00 ath7 HOST 
10.32.56.114 10.87.188.113 1 1.00 ath1 HOST 
10.80.211.105 10.87.188.106 4 4.00 ath7 HOST 
10.86.90.101 10.87.188.106 5 5.03 ath7 HOST 
10.80.211.106 10.87.188.106 5 5.00 ath7 HOST 
10.80.198.122 10.87.188.113 3 3.00 ath1 HOST 
10.80.190.130 10.87.188.106 4 4.00 ath7 HOST 
10.80.211.97 10.87.188.106 5 5.00 ath7 HOST 
10.86.87.98 10.87.188.113 3 3.06 ath1 HOST 
0.86.90.102 10.87.188.106 6 6.00 ath7 HOST 
10.86.87.97 10.87.188.106 4 4.00 ath7 HOST 
10.80.211.98 10.87.188.106 5 5.00 ath7 HOST 
10.87.216.105 10.87.188.113 3 3.00 ath1 HOST 
10.32.50.117 10.87.188.106 1 1.00 ath7 HOST 
10.86.87.122 10.87.188.106 3 3.00 ath7 HOST 
10.80.198.109 10.87.188.106 3 3.00 ath7 HOST 
10.86.87.121 10.87.188.106 4 4.00 ath7 HOST 
10.80.198.110 10.87.188.106 4 4.05 ath7 HOST 
10.80.198.105 10.87.188.106 3 3.00 ath7 HOST 
10.80.197.105 10.87.188.106 4 4.00 ath7 HOST 
10.86.87.114 10.87.188.106 5 5.03 ath7 HOST 
10.84.130.166 10.87.188.106 2 2.00 ath7 HOST 
10.86.87.113 10.87.188.106 4 4.00 ath7 HOST 
10.87.207.105 10.87.188.106 5 5.00 ath7 HOST 
10.80.198.97 10.87.188.106 3 3.00 ath7 HOST 
10.80.198.98 10.87.188.106 4 4.00 ath7 HOST 
10.87.197.152 10.87.188.113 2 2.00 ath1 HNA 
10.87.216.0 10.87.188.113 3 3.00 ath1 HNA 
10.86.90.0 10.87.188.106 5 5.03 ath7 HNA 
10.87.187.96 10.87.188.106 2 2.00 ath7 HNA 
10.87.203.144 10.87.188.113 1 1.00 ath1 HNA 
10.26.35.180 10.87.188.106 4 4.00 ath7 HNA 
10.80.210.0 10.87.188.113 3 3.00 ath1 HNA 
10.80.194.144 10.87.188.113 2 2.00 ath1 HNA 
10.80.211.0 10.87.188.106 5 5.00 ath7 HNA 
10.86.86.0 10.87.188.113 3 3.06 ath1 HNA 
10.86.87.0 10.87.188.106 4 4.00 ath7 HNA 
10.86.87.128 10.87.188.106 4 4.00 ath7 HNA 
10.87.197.148 10.87.188.113 2 2.00 ath1 HNA 
10.87.207.0 10.87.188.106 5 5.00 ath7 HNA 
10.87.203.0 10.87.188.113 1 1.00 ath1 HNA 
10.80.205.0 10.87.188.113 4 4.12 ath1 HNA 
10.87.197.0 10.87.188.113 2 2.00 ath1 HNA 
10.80.194.0 10.87.188.113 2 2.00 ath1 HNA 
10.87.196.0 10.87.188.106 3 3.00 ath7 HNA 
10.86.86.144 10.87.188.113 3 3.06 ath1 HNA 
10.80.190.120 10.87.188.106 4 4.00 ath7 HNA 
10.80.198.0 10.87.188.106 3 3.00 ath7 HNA 
10.86.86.148 10.87.188.113 3 3.06 ath1 HNA 
10.80.197.0 10.87.188.106 4 4.00 ath7 HNA 
10.84.251.0 10.87.188.106 5 5.05 ath7 HNA 
10.83.252.0 10.87.188.106 1 1.00 ath7 HNA 
10.84.248.0 10.87.188.106 6 6.00 ath7 HNA 
10.84.249.0 10.87.188.106 5 5.00 ath7 HNA 
10.84.247.0 10.87.188.106 5 5.00 ath7 HNA 
10.80.210.164 10.87.188.113 3 3.00 ath1 HNA 
10.84.241.0 10.87.188.106 4 4.05 ath7 HNA 
10.84.238.0 10.87.188.106 5 5.08 ath7 HNA 
10.84.239.0 10.87.188.106 4 4.00 ath7 HNA 
10.87.196.168 10.87.188.106 3 3.00 ath7 HNA 
10.84.236.0 10.87.188.106 6 6.00 ath7 HNA 
10.84.237.0 10.87.188.106 5 5.00 ath7 HNA 
10.84.234.0 10.87.188.106 5 5.00 ath7 HNA 
10.80.183.88 10.87.188.106 4 4.00 ath7 HNA 
10.84.233.0 10.87.188.106 6 6.00 ath7 HNA 
10.84.230.0 10.87.188.106 4 4.00 ath7 HNA 
10.84.230.128 10.87.188.106 4 4.00 ath7 HNA 
10.84.231.0 10.87.188.106 3 3.00 ath7 HNA 
10.84.230.248 10.87.188.106 4 4.00 ath7 HNA 
10.84.231.120 10.87.188.106 3 3.00 ath7 HNA 
10.87.192.88 10.87.188.106 6 6.03 ath7 HNA 
10.22.1.88 10.87.188.106 4 4.00 ath7 HNA 
10.84.251.108 10.87.188.106 5 5.05 ath7 HNA 
10.80.195.208 10.87.188.106 2 2.00 ath7 HNA 
10.84.231.104 10.87.188.106 3 3.00 ath7 HNA 
10.84.231.96 10.87.188.106 3 3.00 ath7 HNA 
10.84.247.116 10.87.188.106 5 5.00 ath7 HNA 
10.83.252.120 10.87.188.106 1 1.00 ath7 HNA 
10.84.248.248 10.87.188.106 6 6.00 ath7 HNA 
10.32.56.112 10.87.188.113 1 1.00 ath1 HNA 
10.87.190.0 10.87.188.106 6 6.03 ath7 HNA 
10.80.190.128 10.87.188.106 4 4.00 ath7 HNA 
10.87.187.0 10.87.188.106 2 2.00 ath7 HNA 
10.86.87.108 10.87.188.106 4 4.00 ath7 HNA 
10.80.189.0 10.87.188.106 2 2.00 ath7 HNA 
10.80.205.252 10.87.188.113 4 4.12 ath1 HNA 
10.32.50.116 10.87.188.106 1 1.00 ath7 HNA 
10.80.205.248 10.87.188.113 4 4.12 ath1 HNA 
10.80.198.104 10.87.188.106 3 3.00 ath7 HNA 
10.80.188.16 10.87.188.106 2 2.00 ath7 HNA 
10.80.197.104 10.87.188.106 4 4.00 ath7 HNA 
10.84.130.164 10.87.188.106 2 2.00 ath7 HNA 
10.87.207.104 10.87.188.106 5 5.00 ath7 HNA 


(C)2005 Andreas T&oslash;nnesen
http://www.olsr.org

----------


## mojiro

μην ανησυχεις για αυτο...

----------


## mojiro

oποιος εχει προβλημα, ας μην στελνει απο εδω και εκει ειδοποιησεις/mails/pm's

εδω πρεπει να γραφονται ολα, για κατι αμεσο ειτε θα με
βρειτε στο irc ειτε στο msn, και βεβαια οχι emails...

οταν παρουσιαζεται ενα προβλημα ειναι πολυ σημαντικο
να ειμαι σε επικοινωνια με αυτον που το βρηκε για να
κανουμε συνεχως δοκιμες, ειδαλως εγω απο εδω μπορει
να βλεπω(οπως και συμβαινει πολλες φορες) οτι παιζει
κανονικα.

επισης traceroutes χωρις ονοματα ειναι απαραδεκτα...
πχ


```
  1     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  192.168.0.1
  2     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  10.30.43.2
  3     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  10.23.33.221
  4     2 ms     2 ms     1 ms  10.23.24.89
  5     2 ms     2 ms     2 ms  10.13.251.249
  6     3 ms     3 ms     4 ms  10.80.198.105
  7    28 ms     4 ms     4 ms  10.80.198.98
  8    17 ms    20 ms    15 ms  10.84.247.109
  9     8 ms     8 ms    21 ms  10.84.247.114
 10    20 ms    12 ms     9 ms  10.80.189.90
```

και τις ip's δε ξερω, και στον κομβο αυτον δεν ειμαι.....

----------


## mojiro

διορθωθηκαν μερικα λαθη ακομη...

δε κανετε καποιες δοκιμες τωρα ?

----------


## mojiro

εχω την εντυπωση οτι αρκετα απο τα προβληματα πρεπει να εχουν λυθει.

----------


## Cha0s

Μπα...

Από εμένα προς leechers>


```
[[email protected] ~]# traceroute www.leechers.awmn
traceroute to www.leechers.awmn (10.19.146.162), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  router (10.26.35.65)  0.391 ms  0.250 ms  0.202 ms
 2  gw-cha0s.vassilis.awmn (10.26.35.182)  1.593 ms  1.462 ms  1.542 ms
 3  gw-hook.vassilis.awmn (10.84.230.249)  3.520 ms  4.440 ms  6.910 ms
 4  gw-hook.b52.awmn (10.42.44.210)  5.568 ms  8.383 ms  5.781 ms
 5  * * *
 6  * * *
```

Από ACN/ysam2 προς leechers>


```
[email protected]:~$ traceroute www.leechers.awmn
traceroute to www.leechers.awmn (10.19.146.162), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  mt.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.1)  0.271 ms  0.172 ms  0.143 ms
 2  rtr-mt.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.134)  0.433 ms  0.689 ms  0.318 ms
 3  10.19.141.161 (10.19.141.161)  1.826 ms  1.632 ms  0.946 ms
 4  10.19.141.35 (10.19.141.35)  1.375 ms  1.868 ms  3.457 ms
 5  gw-apoikos.skilla.awmn (10.19.145.18)  3.314 ms  2.062 ms  3.060 ms
 6  *

[email protected]:~$ telnet www.leechers.awmn 80 
Trying 10.19.146.162...
Connected to ns.skilla.awmn.
Escape character is '^]'.
```

Έχει firewall στο τελευταίο hop και κόβει τα icmp προφανώς.

----------


## JollyRoger

απο δώ η παρακάτω διαδρομή μοιάζει να έχει στρώσει...



```
Tracing route to www.leechers.awmn [10.19.146.162]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.jollyroger.awmn [10.40.186.1]
  2     2 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-jollyroger.cha0s.awmn [10.26.35.53]
  3    19 ms    23 ms    16 ms  gw-cha0s.vassilis.awmn [10.26.35.182]
  4    24 ms    16 ms    31 ms  gw-vassilis.sv1eft.awmn [10.84.231.105]
  5    13 ms    24 ms    35 ms  gw-sv1eft.foxer.awmn [10.80.189.89]
  6    39 ms    23 ms    49 ms  gw-foxer.sv1gft.awmn [10.83.252.109]
  7    50 ms    17 ms    12 ms  gw-sv1gft.sv1gfu.awmn [10.87.188.105]
  8    13 ms    25 ms    18 ms  10.42.60.45
  9    13 ms    40 ms    34 ms  gw-openhaimer.akisman.awmn [10.42.60.22]
 10    53 ms    37 ms    10 ms  gw-akis.skilla.awmn [10.19.146.233]
 11    26 ms    48 ms    34 ms  ns.skilla.awmn [10.19.146.162]

Trace complete.
```

----------


## Cha0s

Μόλις έκανα το ποστ, μετά από μερικά λεπτά έστρωσε.

Πριν δεν έπαιζε...

----------


## quam

Άλλη μια λούπα ....

στο BGP πέρνω αυτό ...
10.31.185.0/24 10.32.56.113 100 0 (4357 4371 6674 9252 4343 1790 7164) 3728 9355 i

αντί όμως να πάει από sw1ggw πάει από shodowcaster
o shadowcaster άραγε τι να βλέπει ?

----------


## JollyRoger

δεν ξέρω αν έχει καμία σχέση... ίσως....

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=355461#355461

----------


## aangelis

> δεν ξέρω αν έχει καμία σχέση... ίσως....
> 
> http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=355461#355461


οταν περνάς μεσα απο το confederation χωρις πρόβλημα δεν νομίζω οτι υπάρχει καποιο θεμα στο confederation

στο παραπάνω url βλεπω οτι 


```
  5    24 ms     5 ms     5 ms  gw-hook.b52.awmn [10.42.44.210]
  6     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  7     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  8     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  9     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 10     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 11     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 12     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 13     *       17 ms    34 ms  ns.skilla.awmn [10.19.146.162]
```

αρα κατι τρέχει με b52 εως την skilla

----------


## aangelis

> Άλλη μια λούπα ....
> 
> στο BGP πέρνω αυτό ...
> 10.31.185.0/24 10.32.56.113 100 0 (4357 4371 6674 9252 4343 1790 7164) 3728 9355 i
> 
> αντί όμως να πάει από sw1ggw πάει από shodowcaster
> o shadowcaster άραγε τι να βλέπει ?


σε εμενα φαινεται να λειτουργει ρολόι


```
*> 10.31.185.0/24   10.87.201.202            0    100      0 (10218 6674 4371 4357 7236) 9355 i
```



```
$ tracepath 10.31.185.1
 1:  twt.aangelis.awmn (10.87.187.81)                       0.165ms pmtu 1500
 1:  taidus.aangelis.awmn (10.87.187.65)                    1.341ms 
 2:  10.87.216.105 (10.87.216.105)                          2.649ms 
 3:  gw-kakalos.sw1ggw.awmn (10.80.198.121)                86.905ms 
 4:  gw-sw1ggw.xrisoula.awmn (10.86.87.121)                 7.394ms 
 5:  gw-xrisoula.sw1jgg.awmn (10.86.87.94)                 12.330ms 
 6:  gw-sw1jgg.quam.awmn (10.87.201.193)                   14.361ms 
 7:  10.31.185.1 (10.31.185.1)                             38.751ms reached
```

----------


## JollyRoger

> ...αρα κατι τρέχει με b52 εως την skilla


κάτι συνδέεται-αποσυνδέεται μάλλον εκεί, στο επόμενο απο b52...

δεν είναι έως τη skilla,το οτι απάντησε η skilla είναι επειδή εκείνη τη στιγμή ξανασυνδέθηκε... 

είπα μήπως είχε σχέση επειδή σε κάποιο απο τα tracert νομίζω περνάω απο το confederation...

edit: μπορεί να λέω και μ@@@κίες ε!... Ακόμα δεν την πολυπαλεύω!  ::

----------


## aangelis

> Το πως γίνεται η δρομολόγηση μέσα στο confederation είναι περιπλοκο θέμα είδικά με την τόσο πολύπλοκη δομή που έχουμε φτιάξει (έχουμε πολλούς κύκλους μέσα σε κύκλους). Αυτό δεν είναι κακό αλλά νομίζω ότι πρέπει να σταματήσουμε να προσθέτουμε άτομα εδώ και να δούμε τώρα χωρίς να γίνονται άλλες αλλαγές τι άλλα προβλήματα θα βρούμε γιατί όσο και εάν έχει δοκιμαστεί και από τα παιδιά στα πατήσσια εδώ το δίκτυο του olsr είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερο και πολύ ποιο χαώδες. Νομίζω ότι τώρα πρέπει να βλέπουμε λάθη και να τα διωρθόμουμε σε πρώτη φάση και στην συνέχεια να δούμε πως θα σπάσουμε σε μικρότερα κομμάτια.


shadowcaster ++++++++++

πρεπει να δουμε μόνο αμεσα τα αδιέξοδα μονοπατια, sw1jgg-quam και akops

----------


## quam

Γνώμη μου είναι πως όσοι δεν έχουν >=2 λίνκ με κόμβους που ανήκουν ήδη σε (κλειστό) δακτύλιο, θα πρέπει να βγούν από το confederation, τουλάχιστον μέχρι να γίνει κάποια συνάντηση για να σχεδιάσουμε το πλάνο με τα βήματα που πρέπει να γίνουν.

Πάντως θα πρέπει να δωθεί ιδιαίτερη προσοχή *και* κατά την έξοδο από το confederation, γιατί υπάρχει κίνδυνος να απομονωθούν κόμβοι ή ακόμα και να δημιουργηθεί ακόμα σοβαρότερο πρόβλημα με το routing.
Για αυτό θα πρέπει να υπάρξει συνενόηση πριν κάνετε οτιδήποτε τουλάχιστον με τους γειτονικούς σας κόμβους, εκτός βέβαια αν γνωρίζετε επακριβώς τι κάνετε.

Περιμένω να δώ γνώμες.

Ενημερώνω πως από 25/12/06 00:00 ο κόμβος μου 7236 είναι εκτός confederation μέχρι νεωτέρας.

----------


## vmanolis

> Γνώμη μου είναι πως όσοι δεν έχουν >=2 λίνκ με κόμβους που ανήκουν ήδη σε (κλειστό) δακτύλιο, θα πρέπει να βγούν από το confederation, τουλάχιστον μέχρι να γίνει κάποια συνάντηση για να σχεδιάσουμε το πλάνο με τα βήματα που πρέπει να γίνουν.


Γι' αυτόν ακριβώς τον λόγο προσπαθούμε *όλοι μας* να μην υπάρχουν πόδια με κόμβους του confederation.
Απλά λόγω της ιδιομορφίας της περιοχής χρησιμοποιούμε κοντινούς κόμβους ώστε να μπορέσουμε να τα κλείσουμε σε κύκλους.

----------


## anka

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ShadowCaster
> 
> Το πως γίνεται η δρομολόγηση μέσα στο confederation είναι περιπλοκο θέμα είδικά με την τόσο πολύπλοκη δομή που έχουμε φτιάξει (έχουμε πολλούς κύκλους μέσα σε κύκλους). Αυτό δεν είναι κακό αλλά νομίζω ότι πρέπει να σταματήσουμε να προσθέτουμε άτομα εδώ και να δούμε τώρα χωρίς να γίνονται άλλες αλλαγές τι άλλα προβλήματα θα βρούμε γιατί όσο και εάν έχει δοκιμαστεί και από τα παιδιά στα πατήσσια εδώ το δίκτυο του olsr είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερο και πολύ ποιο χαώδες. Νομίζω ότι τώρα πρέπει να βλέπουμε λάθη και να τα διωρθόμουμε σε πρώτη φάση και στην συνέχεια να δούμε πως θα σπάσουμε σε μικρότερα κομμάτια.
> 
> 
> shadowcaster ++++++++++
> 
> πρεπει να δουμε μόνο αμεσα τα αδιέξοδα μονοπατια, sw1jgg-quam και akops


++++++++++++++++++++++

----------


## akops76

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από aangelis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ShadowCaster
> 
> ...



Xμμ...απο οτι φαίνεται είμαι ενα απο αδιέξοδα μονοπάτια....
Το δύσκολο είναι όμως οτι για να κλείσει κύκλος απαιτούνται κινήσεις και απο άλλους κόμβους. 
Καταρχάς απο τα υπόλοιπα link μου, το ένα με sokratisg θεωρητικά πιθανά να αποτελέσει μια απο τις μελλοντικές σύνδεσεις με τον confederation της Καλλιθέας. Αρα το ξεχνάμε οσο αφορα το δικό μας confederation.

Το αλλο link με τον Σωτήρη(#7245 Vabiris) είναι η μόνη διέξοδος. Ο Σωτήρης απο όσο ξέρω δεν έχει πρόβλημα να μπει στο confederation, ενώ ο main router του(PC με mikrotik) μπορεί να πάρει quagga & olsr. Το κακό στην υπόθεση οτι το link vabiris-jstiva1 στεγάζεται σε 2ο router με routerboard, όπου ακούω οτι δεν μπαίνει quagga(αν κάνω λάθος διορθώστε με). Εν πάσει περίπτωση αν βρεθεί με λύση με τους κόμβους vabiris & jstiva1(ενημέρωτικά για τον κόμβο jstiva1 δεν έχω καμιά πληροφόρηση) ο κύκλος κλείνει.

Η άλλη εναλλακτική είναι να κλείσει ο κύκλος μέσω της διαδρομής vabiris-mbjp-papashark(#23)-foxer. Εδώ ο Μιχάλης(mbjp) μπορεί τεχνικά να βάλει olsr(αφου ο router τρέχει linux) ενώ και ο foxer είναι ήδη olsr enabled. Μένει ο κόμβος του Πάνου (#23), όπου όμως δεν γνωρίζω τι δυνατότητες έχει για ενεργοποίηση olsr.

Εντέλει σκέφτομαι οτι αν μεσα σε κάνα 15νθήμερο δεν μπορέσουμε να κλείσουμε κύκλο, τότε ίσως να ήταν καλύτερο να βγω και εγώ απο το confederation ώστε να μην δημιουργώ προβλήματα.

----------


## quam

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από quam
> 
> Άλλη μια λούπα ....
> 
> στο BGP πέρνω αυτό ...
> 10.31.185.0/24 10.32.56.113 100 0 (4357 4371 6674 9252 4343 1790 7164) 3728 9355 i
> 
> αντί όμως να πάει από sw1ggw πάει από shodowcaster
> o shadowcaster άραγε τι να βλέπει ?
> ...


Η IP 10.31.185.1 ανήκει πλέων στον επόμενο κόμβο. Πρίν γίνει όμως 1 hop έπερνα το traceroute που είχα επισυνάψει. Ο λόγος που συνέβει πρέπει να μας απασχολήσει.

----------


## Cha0s

```
[[email protected] ~]# mtr www.awmn -c 40 -r
HOST                                    LOSS  RCVD SENT    BEST     AVG   WORST
router.cha0s.awmn                         0%    40   40    0.28    0.35    0.50
gw-cha0s.vassilis.awmn                    0%    40   40    0.96    1.52    4.06

//Confederation start
gw-vassilis.sv1eft.awmn                   0%    40   40    2.37    9.51   34.87
gw-sv1eft.foxer.awmn                      0%    40   40    2.42   10.63   26.87
gw-foxer.infosat.awmn                     0%    40   40    3.66   19.93   66.22
gw-infosat.vmanolis.awmn                  0%    40   40    3.95   20.52   61.71
gw-vmanolis.shadowcaster.awmn             0%    40   40    9.40   51.37  175.21
//Confederation end

gw-shadowcaster.tenorism.awmn             3%    39   40    9.16   61.80  197.21
gw-tenorism.spirosco.awmn                 0%    40   40    9.24   62.98  152.90
gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn               0%    40   40   12.70   67.73  195.71
gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn                  3%    39   40   13.55   66.52  136.76
rtr.ysam2.awmn                            3%    39   40   16.49   70.31  151.34
www.awmn                                  3%    39   40   13.99   70.17  173.23
```

Αυτή θεωρείται τώρα η πιο γρήγορη διαδρομή μέχρι την ACN;
Από τον Vassilis και κάτω κάθε hop είναι και 10ms παραπάνω avg.  ::  
Και από τον Tenorism και κάτω για τα υπόλοιπα hops είναι +9ms avg όλα μαζί  ::  .

Ερώτημα:
Γιατί έφτανα καλύτερα από vassilis-hook-b52-spirosco-alex-acn;
Είναι quiz αυτό το ερώτημα.

Για να δούμε ποιος θα το βρει  ::

----------


## mojiro

το #10853 confedaretion σε ογκο ειναι λαθος και θα διορθωθει οταν
με το καλο στειθουν τα προγραματισμενα λινκ.

αποτελεσματα μεχρι τωρα...

τα καλα
μπορω να πω οτι ηδη εχουν κλησει κυκλοι που πρωτα δεν υφιστανται.
εχει περαστει σε παμπολους κομβους quagga τουλαχιστον.

τα κακα
μικρα λαθη σε μερικους κομβους προκαλουν ασταθεια σε ολο το δικτυο.
οτι θα προτειμαται σαν γρηγορη διαδρομη απο το bgp...

τωρα το προβλημα/quiz του chaos μαλλον ειναι περισσοτερο σχετικο
με ασυμετρη διαδρομη ή λαθος ρυθμιση καποιου κομβου παρα ελατομα
του olsr...

κανωντας trace απο τον κομβο xrisoula με πηγαινε απο τις πραγματι
γρηγοροτερες διαδρομες ειτε προς http://www.awmn ειτε προς cha0s.

απο τον κομβο vassilis1 που εχει λινκ με chaos οταν εκανα trace προς
awmn, τοτε επελεγε αλλη διαδρομη απο αυτη που εβλεπα στη xrisoula...

εχω και εγω καποιες αμφιβολιες/αποριες για τον τροπο που εχουμε
βαλει το olsr να συναποφασιζει με το bgp για την καθε διαδρομη.

----------


## vmanolis

Εδώ και δύο περίπου ημέρες, παρατήρησα ότι δεν έβλεπα διαδρομές από το OLSR μου μέσω του interface ath3 με *kinglyr* : http://10.80.194.129:8082/routes

Μετά από επικοινωνία με τον Γιάννη (kinglyr) σκέφτηκε να κάνει reboot τον router του. Μετά το reboot άρχισα να βλέπω διαδρομές μέσω olsr να περνάνε από το interface του. Να σημειώσω εδώ, ότι εκτός του ότι τα interface μας ήταν connect και running, στο BGP υπήρχαν κανονικά routes από κάθε interface εντός και εκτός olsr confederation.  ::  
Κάποια ιδέα τι μπορεί να έφταιξε και ήθελε reboot ο router αλλά και πως μπορούμε να το εντοπίσουμε έγκαιρα;  ::

----------


## anka

Δεν εχω απαντηση πανω σε αυτο αλλα μια παρατηριση, το ειχα δει εδω και δυο μερες στο http://www.shadow.awmn/olsr αλλα νομιζα οτι ηταν καποιο bug με τον χαρτη  ::  .

----------


## petzi

πρόβλημα:
από petzi


```
C:\Documents and Settings\periklis>tracert 10.42.52.124

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: cod2server1.fightclub.awmn [10.42.52.124]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-awmn.petzi.awmn [10.86.90.129]
  2     3 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-petzi.romeo.awmn [10.86.90.102]
  3     2 ms     3 ms     2 ms  gw-romeo.jz.awmn [10.84.237.97]
  4     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-jz.speedy.awmn [10.84.239.98]
  5    16 ms     3 ms     2 ms  gw-speedy.sv1eft.awmn [10.84.231.109]
  6     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  7  ^C
```

από xrisoula



> [[email protected]] tool> traceroute 10.42.52.124
> ADDRESS STATUS
> 1 10.86.87.130 1ms 1ms 1ms 
> 2 10.86.87.118 1ms 1ms 1ms 
> 3 10.17.119.205 2ms 1ms 1ms 
> 4 10.42.44.210 6ms 14ms 7ms 
> 5 10.42.52.202 12ms 18ms 22ms 
> 6 10.42.52.124 19ms 22ms 9ms


o κόμβος vassilis shop εχει πέσει λόγω προβλήματος, ο petzi δεν έπρεπε να πάει από χρισούλα? οεο?

----------


## petzi

κουφό :
από το πισι ιταν το προηγουμενο τρεισρουτ
από το ρουτερ πετζι:


```
[[email protected]] tool> traceroute 10.42.52.124
     ADDRESS                                    STATUS
   1 10.86.90.102    1ms 1ms 1ms 
   2 10.84.237.97    1ms 1ms 1ms 
   3 10.84.239.98    7ms 1ms 2ms 
   4 10.84.231.109   6ms 13ms 3ms 
   5 10.84.231.106   32ms 4ms 5ms 
   6 10.84.230.249   24ms 42ms 39ms 
   7 10.42.44.210    41ms 38ms 11ms 
   8 10.42.52.202    33ms 42ms 41ms 
   9 10.42.52.124    27ms 57ms 12ms
```

το πισι μου σταματά και ο ρουτερ συνεχίζει?

----------


## manoskol

Μπορει να κόβει τα icmp απο συγκεκριμένα δίκτυα για συγκεκριμενα δικτυα

----------


## vmanolis

> κουφό :
> από το πισι ιταν το προηγουμενο τρεισρουτ
> από το ρουτερ πετζι:
> 
> 
> ```
> [[email protected]] tool> traceroute 10.42.52.124
>      ADDRESS                                    STATUS
>    1 10.86.90.102    1ms 1ms 1ms 
> ...


Από ενότητα "Που ΔΕ φτάνω σήμερα": http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=24169&start=90



> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vmanolis
> 
> Ας πούμε κάτι ουσιώδες.  
> Προς *B52* (και μάλιστα προς τον asterisk του) εδώ και μέρες δεν φτάνω με τίποτα.  
> Μάλιστα "κολλάει" μονίμως στο ίδιο σημείο λίγο πριν από τον προορισμό.  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Τι στο καλό συμβαίνει στο 10.42.60.45 και *δεν πάω παραπέρα με το PC, ενώ με το router πάω*;  :: [/quote:f34c4]

Παιδιά, κάτι παίζει εδώ ...  ::

----------


## mojiro

το προβλημα εχει λυθει/λυξει/βρεθει

----------


## mojiro

ειπαρχει λαθος στα configuration των εξης κομβων ή γειτωνων αυτων:




> AirSam #7979
> sv1vj #7561
> sv1gft #4263

----------


## vmanolis

> ειπαρχει λαθος στα configuration των εξης κομβων ή γειτωνων αυτων:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AirSam #7979*
> sv1vj #7561
> sv1gft #4263


Αν πρέπει να γίνει κάποια αλλάγή στα conf files του AirSam #7979 και δεν έχεις access, πες μου να ενημερώσω τον Γιάννη (kinglyr) που τον διαχειρίζεται.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Ερώτηση: Γιατί το Mikrotik μου "καταβροχθίζει" την RAM ;
Πριν λίγο στο meeting στον Πειραιά αναφέρθηκε κάτι παρόμοιο από κάποιους και είπαμε αν το παρατηρήσει κάποιος να το αναφέρει ώστε αυτοί που γνωρίζουν το OLSR να ρίξουν μια ματιά.
Ακολουθούν φωτό του Mikrotik στον κόμβο μου πριν από λίγο, αλλά και μετά από το reboot που του εκανα. Ιδέες;

----------


## papashark

H quagga μας έχει κάποιο Memory leak....

----------


## mojiro

χμ... ειχα και εγω τους φοβους μου ωστοσο δεν ετυχε στα εδω
μηχανηματα να παρατηρησω κατι, παρολο που ειναι φορτομενα
με διαφορα μπιχλιμπιδια. σχεδον παντα ηταν στην παρακατω
κατασταση:

ρουτερ 1
quagga, olsr, 4 link, nstreme


```
                  uptime: 3d5h43m1s
                  version: "2.9.27"
              free-memory: 215444kB
             total-memory: 256656kB
                      cpu: "Intel(R)"
            cpu-frequency: 2265MHz
                 cpu-load: 40
           free-hdd-space: 82471kB
          total-hdd-space: 116661kB
  write-sect-since-reboot: 858
         write-sect-total: 106392
```

ρουτερ 2
quagga, firewall, nat, vpn, dns, dhcp, ap, 4 link, nstreme


```
                   uptime: 1w1d3h4m52s
                  version: "2.9.27"
              free-memory: 33580kB
             total-memory: 61920kB
                      cpu: "Celeron"
            cpu-frequency: 952MHz
                 cpu-load: 45
           free-hdd-space: 77521kB
          total-hdd-space: 116661kB
  write-sect-since-reboot: 7670
         write-sect-total: 2447068
```

δηλαδη 40/256 ο olsr, 29/64 ο μη-olsr

δε ξερω αν με εχει σωσει αυτο, αλλα πακετα που δε χρειαζομαι
(πχ telephony, isdn, proxy) δε τα περναω.

----------


## anka

Αυτο που παρατηρησα εγω ειναι οτι αυξομιωνεται αναλογα με το trafic που routeταρει για να ριχνει τα επιπεδα της χρησης CPU.Μετα απο 3 μερες uptime ειδα οτι μολις bootαρει ο router και χωρις ιδιεταιρο trafic εχω στο ~60% την CPU με 64MB να χρησημοποιει απο την ram (256) και την 3 μερα με full trafic να εχω ~40% την cpu και να χρησημοποιει 79ΜΒ ram. Το ιδιο ειδα να γινετε και στον router του kakalou, εχει ενα P2 με 512ΜΒ Ram στα 500, με την 1 μερα να εχει ~70 cpu και την 3 μερα να εχει ~50 με μεγαλητερη χρηση ram. Μαλλον η 2.9.27 ειναι πιο εξυπνη απο τις προϊγουμενες εκδοσεις και να μπορει να βλεπει τα unused resourses και να τα χρησημοποιει με σκοπο την βελτιστη αποδοση του μηχανηματος και λογο αυξυμενου trafic στα link μας λογο ιBGP και παραλληλα με την χρηση nstream που εκτοξευουν την cpu το βρησκω λογικο να γινετε, εαν τα παραπανω ισχυουν.

----------


## Ifaistos

Πάντως ανεξάρτητα από το πρόβλημα της quagga θα πρέπει γρήγορα να δρομολογηθεί ή το σπάσιμο σε μικρότερα confederations ή η δημιουργία ενός που θα περιλαμβάνει όλους τους κόμβους του awmn, γιατί αλλιώς θα τραβάτε traffic από εκτός confederation κόμβους που λόγο bgp βλέπουν το confederation σαν ένα hop

----------


## viper7gr

ifaistos +++
Πριν να εφαρμοσουμε κατι *πρωτα το σχεδιαζουμε*

----------


## mojiro

εγω γιατι θυμαμαι οτι χτες εκανα και 2ο ποστ περι ραμ ? τελος παντων...

το confederation θα σπασει σε μικροτερα τμηματα, εχει γινει σχετικη
κουβεντουλα, ειμαστε στη φαση του σχεδιασμου ωστε να 'σπασει' σε
συγκεκριμενα areas.

το σπασιμο και ο τελικος σχεδιασμος θα ξεκινησει σε ενα ερχομενο
meeting-workshop που θα κανουμε μεταξυ μας.

ωστοσο περα απο το traffic, τι αλλο παρατηρητε?
πχ προβληματα, κανα καλο ισως ?

----------


## Cha0s

Πέρα από το εξτρά lag;


Οι ανούσιοι κύκλοι μέσα στα ΝοτιοΔυτικά μετράνε;

----------


## anka

> Ερώτηση: Γιατί το Mikrotik μου "καταβροχθίζει" την RAM ;
> Πριν λίγο στο meeting στον Πειραιά αναφέρθηκε κάτι παρόμοιο από κάποιους και είπαμε αν το παρατηρήσει κάποιος να το αναφέρει ώστε αυτοί που γνωρίζουν το OLSR να ρίξουν μια ματιά.
> Ακολουθούν φωτό του Mikrotik στον κόμβο μου πριν από λίγο, αλλά και μετά από το reboot που του εκανα. Ιδέες;


Οπως ειπα και παραπανω εαν δεις την CPU πριν που λογικα ειχε trafic και μετα που δεν ειχε και τοσο, ειναι στα ιδια επιπεδα. Να αναφερω οτι τωρα ειναι 76ΜΒ η ram που χρησημοποιω με ~40% την cpu στον router μου.

----------


## Ifaistos

Πάντως μηχανάκια με ram < 128ΜΒ τα βλέπω να "ζορίζονται" με το olsr
(τουλάχιστον έτσι φαίνεται από τα πρώτα στοιχεία)

----------


## mojiro

οι εντος confederation κομβοι που εχουν Link με:



> johncast
> sw1ggw


ας δουν λιγο τις ρυθμισεις τους, καπου εχουν λαθος

για να βρισκετε μονοι σας τα λαθη στη δρομολογηση θα πηγαινετε στη σελιδα
http://www.routing.awmn/?%D0%E1%F1%E1%E ... oula:Zebra

και θα επιλεγετε τον δρομολογητη σας απο τη λιστα ή αν δεν ειναι στη
λιστα, θα βαζετε τα στοιχεια του στα πεδια. μετα πατατε Routes, και μετα
το reload/refresh της σελιδας πατατε "Αποτελεσματα".

θα κανετε scroll στο pop-up και αμα δειτε καποια σειρα με κοκκινο χρωμα
τοτε σε αυτον που αναφερετε, καποιος απο τα backbone του εχει προβλημα.
για να δειτε ποιος ειναι απλα πατατε πανω στο subnet και θα βγει αλλο
popup παραθυρο με πληροφοριες και τα link του.

οποιος θελει να μπει στη λιστα (θα με βοηθησει πολυ στην ευρεση
προβληματων) ας μου στηλει ενα pm, με την ip & το read pass της
zebra/bgp.

----------


## vmanolis

> Πάντως μηχανάκια με ram < 128ΜΒ τα βλέπω να "ζορίζονται" με το olsr
> (τουλάχιστον έτσι φαίνεται από τα πρώτα στοιχεία)


Η πληροφόρηση που έχω είναι ότι το Mikrotik σαν Linux που είναι και αυτό, απλά οργανώνει την RAM για καλύτερη λειτουργία του συστήματος (π.χ. ελάφρυνση του φόρτου της CPU). 
Όταν βλέπουμε λίγα ΜΒ ελεύθερα, δεν είναι ότι είναι φορτωμένη η μνήμη. Απλά την έχει οργανώσει έτσι.  ::  
Αυτά. Το φαινόμενο πάντως παρακολουθείται.  ::

----------


## Ifaistos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Ifaistos
> 
> Πάντως μηχανάκια με ram < 128ΜΒ τα βλέπω να "ζορίζονται" με το olsr
> (τουλάχιστον έτσι φαίνεται από τα πρώτα στοιχεία)
> 
> 
> Η πληροφόρηση που έχω είναι ότι το Mikrotik σαν Linux που είναι και αυτό, απλά οργανώνει την RAM για καλύτερη λειτουργία του συστήματος (π.χ. ελάφρυνση του φόρτου της CPU). 
> Όταν βλέπουμε λίγα ΜΒ ελεύθερα, δεν είναι ότι είναι φορτωμένη η μνήμη. Απλά την έχει οργανώσει έτσι.  
> Αυτά. Το φαινόμενο πάντως παρακολουθείται.


Καταρχήν "μνήμη" και "φόρτος cpu" δεν έχουν ιδιαίτερη σχέση, ειδικά σε συστήματα που δεν έχουν swap όπως το mtik.

Αυτό που ευνοούσα είναι ότι το olsr κρατάει "λίστες" με τα στοιχεία που χρειάζεται για κάθε link (latency κλπ κλπ) στη ram.
¨Οσο μεγαλώνει ο αριθμός των κόμβων/link που παρακολουθεί το olsr τόσο πιο πολύ ram χρειάζεται για να κρατάει αυτά τα στοιχεία και είναι πολύ *πιθανό* μηχανήματα με 64ΜΒ RAM να μην έχουν αρκετή ώστε αυτό να λειτουργήσει (αν π.χ πάμε σε χρήση olsr σε όλο το awmn και κατάργηση του BGP).

Πιστεύω ότι ο Acinonyx θα μπορούσε να μας δώσει περισσότερα στοιχεία για θέμα μια και ασχολείται εντατικά τον τελευταίο καιρό

----------


## vmanolis

> ¨Οσο μεγαλώνει ο αριθμός των κόμβων/link που παρακολουθεί το olsr τόσο πιο πολύ ram χρειάζεται για να κρατάει αυτά τα στοιχεία και είναι πολύ *πιθανό* μηχανήματα με 64ΜΒ RAM να μην έχουν αρκετή ώστε αυτό να λειτουργήσει (αν π.χ πάμε σε χρήση olsr σε όλο το awmn και κατάργηση του BGP).
> 
> Πιστεύω ότι ο Acinonyx θα μπορούσε να μας δώσει περισσότερα στοιχεία για θέμα μια και ασχολείται εντατικά τον τελευταίο καιρό


Εμένα που του έχω 128MB RAM πάντως, βρέθηκε να χρησιμοποιεί πάνω από 100 ΜΒ.  ::

----------


## papashark

Foxer Weekly :

Max: 41.97 MiB (33.6%) Average: 30.78 MiB (24.7%) Current: 25.04 MiB (20.1%)

Foxer Monthly :

Max: 67.47 MiB (54.1%) Average: 36.96 MiB (29.6%) Current: 24.83 MiB (19.9%)

Φαίνετε καθαρά πως μεγαλώνει το Memory usage μέχρι που κάποιος κάνει reset στον ρουτερ.

Foxer Yearly : 

Max: 67.34 MiB (54.0%) Average: 26.21 MiB (21.0%) Current: 26.97 MiB (21.6%)

Εδώ βέβαια φαίνετε ότι και στο παρελθόν προ quagga γινόταν, αλλά δεν έκανε κανένας reset για να "στρώσει".


Παρακάτω δείτε και τον 23 που είναι όμως 2.9.6 χωρίς quagga, και φαίνετε σταθερότατος


Max: 25.43 MiB (10.4%) Average: 23.83 MiB (9.8%) Current: 25.43 MiB (10.4%)

----------


## vmanolis

::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## kakalos

Να και τα δικα μου!Το παρατηρω απο την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα!



Max:146.51 MiB (29.0%)
Average: 82.29 MiB (16.3%)
Current: 46.33 MiB (9.2%)

----------


## papashark

> Να και τα δικα μου!Το παρατηρω απο την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα!
> 
> 
> 
> Max:146.51 MiB (29.0%)
> Average: 82.29 MiB (16.3%)
> Current: 46.33 MiB (9.2%)


Σμύναρχε το πρόβλημα σου είναι απλό...

Να σου δώσω μια 128αρα μνήμη να μου δώσεις την 512, και όλα θα στρώσουν  ::   ::

----------


## kakalos

Αν ειναι να λυθει το προβλημα τοτε μεσα!  ::   ::   ::  


Καλα εδειχνα τοσο χαζος στο πρωτο meeting που ηρθα  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  ή μηπως με βρήκατε μικρό και με δουλεύετε!!!??





> Εμένα που του έχω 128MB RAM πάντως, βρέθηκε να χρησιμοποιεί πάνω από 100 ΜΒ.


Και κατι μου λεει οτι οταν πιάσει τερματα η ram κανει ενα ωραιότατο reboot το ολο συστημα!

----------


## mojiro

πρεπει να λυθηκαν τα προβληματα γυρω απο

sw1ggw
sv1ggc
petaloudas kλπ κλπ κλπ

----------


## SV1EFT

> πρεπει να λυθηκαν τα προβληματα γυρω απο
> 
> sw1ggw
> sv1ggc
> petaloudas kλπ κλπ κλπ


Eμενα ποιο πριν έβλεπα ότι το πρόβλημα ήταν στον sv1ggc 
τώρα που το λες Μιχάλη το βλέπω οκ.

----------


## Cha0s

> Foxer Weekly :
> 
> Max: 41.97 MiB (33.6%) Average: 30.78 MiB (24.7%) Current: 25.04 MiB (20.1%)
> 
> Foxer Monthly :
> 
> Max: 67.47 MiB (54.1%) Average: 36.96 MiB (29.6%) Current: 24.83 MiB (19.9%)
> 
> Φαίνετε καθαρά πως μεγαλώνει το Memory usage μέχρι που κάποιος κάνει reset στον ρουτερ.
> ...


Εμένα με quagga αλλά χωρίς olsr έχει τέτοια συμπεριφορά.

----------


## Ifaistos

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι κάποιοι από το confederation αλλά τυχαία ανακάλυψα ότι κάποιος ακόμα ανακοινώνει το as του rallyeman που είναι down από εχτές, με αποτέλεσμα μια ωραία λούπα 




> ariadni:~# traceroute 10.38.117.65
> traceroute to 10.38.117.65 (10.38.117.65), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
> 1 talos.ifaistos.awmn (10.18.213.65) 0.274 ms 0.251 ms 0.171 ms
> 2 gw-ifaistos.peaceful-warrior.awmn (10.15.168.25) 1.313 ms 1.023 ms 0.933 ms
> 3 gw-peaceful_warrior.titanas.awmn (10.15.167.254) 3.455 ms 3.923 ms 2.313 ms
> 4 gw-titanas.jnsilv.awmn (10.15.167.250) 2.324 ms * 3.732 ms
> 5 gw-nsilve.sv1gfu.awmn (10.27.232.193) 3.618 ms * 15.843 ms
> 6 gw-sv1gfu.sv1gft.awmn (10.87.188.106) 3.139 ms 24.944 ms 4.192 ms
> 7 gw-sv1gft.sw1jgg.awmn (10.87.207.105) 4.505 ms 4.455 ms 3.660 ms
> ...

----------


## manoskol

Παιδια μήπως ειναι λίγο βιαστικά τα συμπερασματα σας σχετικα με
memory leaks και αλλα τέτοια κουλά, στο confed 8580 έχουμε 4 mt 2.9.27
(manoskol,pikos, tsap, awpnet)
με τα τελευταια πακέτα που αναφέρονται εδω
http://www.patissia.awmn/viewtopic.php?t=11
και όπως θα δείτε και απο τα στατιστικά για τον κάθε επιμέρους κόμβο στο
http://stats.patissia.awmn/cacti 
με username και pass awmn
με διαφορα μεγέθη μνημών απο 64 εως 256 ΜΒ στον καθε 
router (φαίνονται στα στατιστικά)
δεν έχουμε τετοιο πρόβλημα (ποτε δεν είχαμε ...)
.....  ::

----------


## manoskol

> Δεν ξέρω αν είναι κάποιοι από το confederation αλλά τυχαία ανακάλυψα ότι κάποιος ακόμα ανακοινώνει το as του rallyeman που είναι down από εχτές, με αποτέλεσμα μια ωραία λούπα 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ariadni:~# traceroute 10.38.117.65
> .........
> 28 gw-sv1gft.sw1jgg.awmn (10.87.207.105) 11.004 ms 17.420 ms 29.950 ms
> ...


O quam ήταν στο confed , αλλα τώρα όχι (AS 7236) μήπως υπάρχει λάθος
εκει τρiγυρω μετά τον sw1jgg με κανα λάθος config ή μαλλον με κάνα κολλημένο 2.9.6 stable....

----------


## papashark

> Παιδια μήπως ειναι λίγο βιαστικά τα συμπερασματα σας σχετικα με
> memory leaks και αλλα τέτοια κουλά,


Nαι έχεις δίκιο, δεν αυξάνουν μνήμη οι ρουτερς μας μέχρι να κάνουν reboot, δεν δείχνουν κάτι τέτοιο τα γραφήματα, μάλλον δεν ξέρουμε τι βλέπουμε, δεν υπάρχουν κουλά, μόνο κουλοί users......

----------


## manoskol

Πάνο ελπίζω να μην ήταν ειρωνικά όλα αυτα....
τα γραφήματα τα δικά μας τα κοίταξές ? για να καταλαβεις
ότι το memory usage στα δικα μας γραφήματα ειναι πιο flat και
απο την Λάρισσα....  :: 
Υ.Γ και δυο ερωτηματα...
1) μπορεις να είσαι σίγουρος ότι όλοι στο confed 10853 που εχουν
mt εχουν τα τελευταια patch ?
2) μπορεις να είσαι σίγουρος ότι όλοι εχουν σωστα config ?

----------


## papashark

Φυσικά είναι ειρωνικό το μήνυμα μου.

Τα είδα τα δικά σας, όπως είχα δει και του cha0s που δεν έχει ούτε αυτός πρόβλημα.

Ομως βλέπω και τα δικά μας στα οποία φαίνετε μια διαρκείς αύξηση μνήμης

Υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα, μπορεί να είμαστε κουλοί που θεωρήσαμε το πρόβλημα memory leak αλλά δεν μπορείς να μας θεωρείς και γκαβούς ότι βλέπουμε ένα πρόβλημα εκεί που δεν υπάρχει...

Οταν από 25Μbit η χρήση μνήμης πάει στα 100, και αυτό ΔΕΝ είναι πρόβλημα, να το ξέρουμε να αρχίσουμε να βάζουμε παραπάνω μνήμη στα μηχανάκια μας, να τα έχουμε με 512 για να φτάνει.

Οχι όμως να κλείσουμε τα μάτια και να πουμε "δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα"....


Είναι Memory leak αποτέλεσμα του Olsr που στον πειραιά με 30-40 κόμβους είναι εμφανές ενώ στα Πατήσια με 8 και 2 μόνο κύκλους δεν φαίνετε ? 

Είναι λάθος στα settings ? Είναι φυσιολογικό λόγο του όγκου ? Απουσιάζει κάποιο Patch από τις δικές μας quagges ?

Κάτι υπάρχει, αυτό είναι το σύγουρο, οπότε μην λες ότι λέμε κουλά...

----------


## manoskol

Καλα ρε Πάνο ενταξει γράψε λάθος.... για το κουλο
αλλα δεν βλέπω να εχουν ψαχτει όλοι για τα patches και τα config
....  :: 
Y.Γ πάντως και 64 mbyte μνημη όπως καταλαβαινω εγω ειναι αρκετα
κατι αλλο ειναι... γιατι και εμεις απο ογκο και cpu usage εχουμε αρκετο
Υ.Γ2 9 είμαστε  ::

----------


## Ifaistos

> Y.Γ πάντως και 64 mbyte μνημη όπως καταλαβαινω εγω ειναι αρκετα
> κατι αλλο ειναι... γιατι και εμεις απο ογκο και cpu usage εχουμε αρκετο
> Υ.Γ2 9 είμαστε


Αν τα confederation μείνουν μικρά, λογικά δεν θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα με μηχανήματα που έχουν λίγη μνήμη.
Αν όμως αντι για 9 κόμβους έχουμε 500+  ::  δεν το βλέπω.
Βέβαια όλα αυτά είναι υποθέσεις χωρίς να υπάρχουν συγκεκριμένες μετρήσεις από πλευράς μου.

Για τα memory leak.... δεν είναι και το τέλος του κόσμου.
Ακόμα τα πράγματα είναι σε ανάπτυξη οπότε είναι αναμενόμενο να υπάρχουν τέτοια θέματα.... ουδείς άσφαλτος  ::   ::  
Ευτυχώς διορθώνονται όμως

----------


## mojiro

οσο αφορα την λουπα...

ειναι εκτος confederation o αναμεταδοτης, απλα λογω συντομοτερης
διαδρομης προς αυτον, ερχεται απο εδω, και παγιδευεται εξ'αιτιας του
ιδιου λογου...

εκλεισα 2 link απο τον sw1jgg (quam & xrisoula) για 10 λεπτα και το
νεο path που φτιαχτηκε είχε κοινο κοματι με τα προηγουμενα το εξης:


> 9355 3728 588 3210 1982 1107 6561 8029 7578 7284 3019 3890 532 2198


η πρωτη αναληση απο πολλους router ...


```
xrisoula 4371-10853
[1->3] (3460 6631 4422 3473 4343 1790 4263 4357) 7236 9355 3728 588 3210 1982 1107 6561 8029 7578 7284 3019 3890 532 2198
||	petzi 3460-10853
||	[5->3] (6631 4422 3473 4343 1790 4263 4357) 7236 9355 3728 588 3210 1982 1107 6561 8029 7578 7284 3019 3890 532 2198
||		romeo 6631-10853
||		[6->3] (4422 3473 4343 1790 4263 4357) 7236 9355 3728 588 3210 1982 1107 6561 8029 7578 7284 3019 3890 532 2198
||			vassilis3 4422-10853
||			[7->3] (3473 4343 1790 4263 4357) 7236 9355 3728 588 3210 1982 1107 6561 8029 7578 7284 3019 3890 532 2198
||				vassilis1 4373-10853
||				[10->3] (4343 1790 4263 4357) 7236 9355 3728 588 3210 1982 1107 6561 8029 7578 7284 3019 3890 532 2198
||				||	sv1eft 4343-10853
||				||	[11->3] (1790 4263 4357) 7236 9355 3728 588 3210 1982 1107 6561 8029 7578 7284 3019 3890 532 2198
||				||	||	foxer 1790-10853
||				||	||	[12->3] (4263 4357) 7236 9355 3728 588 3210 1982 1107 6561 8029 7578 7284 3019 3890 532 2198
||				||	||		sv1gft 4263-10853
||				||	||		[13->3] (4357) 7236 9355 3728 588 3210 1982 1107 6561 8029 7578 7284 3019 3890 532 2198
||				||	||			
||				||	sv1eft 4343-10853
||				||	[16->3] (9252 6674 2339 2288 10523 5091 4343 1790 4263 4357) 7236 9355 3728 588 3210 1982 1107 6561 8029 7578 7284 3019 3890 532 2198
||				||		tzitzis 9252-10853
||				||		[17->16] (4343 1790 4263 4357) 7236 9355 3728 588 3210 1982 1107 6561 8029 7578 7284 3019 3890 532 2198
||				||		||
||				||		tzitzis 9252-10853
||				||		[18->3] (6674 2339 2288 10523 5091 4343 1790 4263 4357) 7236 9355 3728 588 3210 1982 1107 6561 8029 7578 7284 3019 3890 532 2198
||				||			sw1ggw 6674-10853
||				||			[19->3] (2339 2288 10523 5091 4343 1790 4263 4357) 7236 9355 3728 588 3210 1982 1107 6561 8029 7578 7284 3019 3890 532 2198
||				||				sv1ceb 2339-10853
||				||				[20->3] ----
||				||					
||				||
||				vassilis1 4373-10853
||				[14->3] 6357 10853 7236 9355 3728 588 3210 1982 1107 6561 8029 7578 7284 3019 3890 532 2198
||					d3X7eR 6357
||					[15] ----
||						
||
xrisoula 4371-10853
[2] (4357) 7236 9355 3728 588 3210 1982 1107 6561 8029 7578 7284 3019 3890 532 2198
	sw1jgg 4357-10853
	[3->1] (4371 3460 6631 4422 3473 4343 1790 4263 4357) 7236 9355 3728 588 3210 1982 1107 6561 8029 7578 7284 3019 3890 532 2198
	||
	sw1jgg 4357-10853
	[4] 7236 9355 3728 588 3210 1982 1107 6561 8029 7578 7284 3019 3890 532 2198
		quam 7236
		[8] 9355 3728 588 3210 1982 1107 6561 8029 7578 7284 3019 3890 532 2198
			thanatos 9355
			[9] ----
```

και το "νεο" path


```
(4263 4272) 7651 3169 2581 1286 2379 913 9355 3728 588 3210 1982 1107 6561 8029 7578 7284 3019 3890 532 2198
```

----------


## papashark

Μωρέ το τέλος του κόσμου δεν είναι, και αν παρουσιάζετε απλά επειδή είμαστε πολλοί και αυξάνονται εκθετικά κάποια πράγματα ως προς τον αριθμό ενναλακτικών διαδρομών ή/και κόμβων που συμμετάσχουν, τότε είτε δεν θα μας εππηρεάσει άμα είμαστε confederations των *9* κόμβων όπως τα Πατήσια (_Μανώλη το διόρθωσα_), είτε θα τον πιούμε άγρια άμα γίνουμε 100 και θα έχουμε στην ταράτσα περισσότερη μνήμη από ότι στα windows (η εκδίκηση του αψουλ θα είναι αυτή, 4γίγα μνήμη στα Μικροτικ-linuxάκια μας....)  ::

----------


## mojiro

o 532-pater-familias, εχει μηπως 2.9.6 ?

----------


## Acinonyx

Χρόνια Πολλά και Καλή Χρονιά!

Αρχικά, το mikrotik δεν έχει swap. Επίσης, δεν κάνει rotate τα logs. Οπότε αν έχετε βάλει να κρατάει τα logs στην μνήμη o router σας θα χάνει συνέχεια μνήμη ώσπου κάποια στιγμή θα μπουκώσει και θα σκοτώσει ότι βρει μπροστά του.

Για να αρχίσουμε να αποκλείουμε περιπτώσεις, όσοι έχετε πρόβλημα κάνετε log στο δίσκο ή σε remote;

Δεύτερον, το προτελευταίο πακέτο quagga είχε ένα μικρό πρόβλημα όταν λειτουργούσε με το OLSR. Έγραφε συνέχεια ένα WARNING στο syslog. Σε συνδυασμό με το παραπάνω, ίσως δημιουργεί το πρόβλημα πιό ένοτνα από ότι χωρίς OLSR.

Έχετε όλοι το τελευταίο πακέτο quagga;

----------


## mojiro

τα τελευταια ειναι

ftp://ftp.acinonyx.awmn/.../olsrd-0.4.10-2-quagga.mpk

ftp://ftp.acinonyx.awmn/.../quagga-0.98.6-3-olsr.mpk

οποιος κανει upgrade, να περασει ξανα τα config files

----------


## manoskol

Ναι παιδια χοντρη παραληψης (ειναι που βλακωδως θεωρώ πραγματα αυτονοητα σε μένα αυτονοητα και για τους αλλους)
Στα mt στα πατήσια όσοι έχουν δίσκο κρατάμε το log στον δίσκο
όσοι εχουν flash κανουμε log remotely σε syslog (πχ στείνοντας ένα syslog
σε κάποιο server)
To προβλημα με την μνημη προφανώς δεν το αντιμετωπισαμε γιατι
μου το είχε πει απο τοτε που πρωτοεβαλα quagga ο Bill !

 ::

----------


## quam

> Δεν ξέρω αν είναι κάποιοι από το confederation αλλά τυχαία ανακάλυψα ότι κάποιος ακόμα ανακοινώνει το as του rallyeman που είναι down από εχτές, με αποτέλεσμα μια ωραία λούπα


Αυτή τη στιγμή δεν έχω πρόσβαση στο router. Αν θέλετε πείτε μου αν και τώρα συνεχίζει να υπάρχει το πρόβλημα για να λάβω πιο δραστικά μέτρα.

----------


## Ifaistos

φαίνεται να έχει αποσυρθεί το route πλέον.
Φαντάζομαι ότι έχεις μάλλον mtik οπότε ρίξε μια ματιά για να μπουν τα σωστά routing πακέτα/ρυθμίσεις γιατί είναι γνωστό το πρόβλημα.

----------


## mojiro

quagga εχει και ο quam, το δε conf του ειναι προσφατα
ελεγμενο και δεν εχει τιποτα το ιδιαιτερο σε ρυθμισεις,
ουτε ειναι μελος του confederetion

----------


## quam

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Ifaistos
> 
> Δεν ξέρω αν είναι κάποιοι από το confederation αλλά τυχαία ανακάλυψα ότι κάποιος ακόμα ανακοινώνει το as του rallyeman που είναι down από εχτές, με αποτέλεσμα μια ωραία λούπα
> 
> 
> Αυτή τη στιγμή δεν έχω πρόσβαση στο router. Αν θέλετε πείτε μου αν και τώρα συνεχίζει να υπάρχει το πρόβλημα για να λάβω πιο δραστικά μέτρα.


Τώρα που το είδα πιο προσεκτικά φαίνεται πως το πρόβλημα δεν το είχε ό router μου. Μάλλων κάποιος, κάπου, κάτι σκάλιζε  ::

----------


## mojiro

προβλημα...



```
Network	   10.84.250.0/24
Node	      Klinakis (#7990)
Node Owner	Kinglyr
```

----------


## mojiro

επισης, να μην βαζετε νεα ατομα στο confederation
αμα πρωτα δε το γραψετε εδω ή μου στειλετε pm.

εχει ξεκινησει ο σχεδιασμος του σπασιματος και θα
γινει νεο meeting για την ολοκληροση του και την
πραγματοποιηση του.

----------


## aangelis

Υπήρχε ενα λάθος στο olsrd.conf του speedy2 εξού και το θέμα με klinakis

Θερμή παράκληση.
Πριν βαλουμε τα conf αρχεία στον φακελο conf, κανουμε upload τα conf αρχεία σε εναν backup φέκελο με όνομα πχ conf-backups

Για να μπορούμε γρήγορα να τσεκάρουμε τα αρχεία, ειδικά το olsrd.conf και να μην χρειάζεται να τα γραφουμε από την αρχή.

Το έχουμε πει σε chat και voice, το γραφω και εδώ για να υπάρχει και γραμμένο.

----------


## akops76

> επισης, να μην βαζετε νεα ατομα στο confederation
> αμα πρωτα δε το γραψετε εδω ή μου στειλετε pm.
> 
> εχει ξεκινησει ο σχεδιασμος του σπασιματος και θα
> γινει νεο meeting για την ολοκληροση του και την
> πραγματοποιηση του.


Ενημερωτικά, μετά και το χτεσινό link του vabiris(#7425) με τον Terzis(#6454) , και δεδομένου οτι οι router των Terzis kai klinakis υποστηρίζουν olsr(βάση της περιγραφής του στο wind), λογικά με μια αναβάθμιση και του router vabiris(αναμένεται), θα μπορέσουμε να κλείσουμε κυκλο στο confederation και απο την διαδρομή akops-vabiris-terzis-klinakis-speedy2.

Αντε να φτιαχτει και αυτο...., διοτι πρέπει να είμαι ο μοναδικος κόμβος στο confederation που έχει ένα μόνο link με αυτο...

Αντώνης

----------


## vmanolis

> ...θα γινει νεο meeting για την ολοκληροση του και την
> πραγματοποιηση του.


Είμαστε stand-by.  ::

----------


## papashark

> εχει ξεκινησει ο σχεδιασμος του σπασιματος και θα
> γινει νεο meeting για την ολοκληροση του και την
> πραγματοποιηση του.


Παρακαλώ πολύ θα ήθελα να συμμετάσχω στον σχεδιασμό, τι πρέπει να κάνω ?

----------


## Cha0s

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mojiro
> 
> εχει ξεκινησει ο σχεδιασμος του σπασιματος και θα
> γινει νεο meeting για την ολοκληροση του και την
> πραγματοποιηση του.
> 
> 
> Παρακαλώ πολύ θα ήθελα να συμμετάσχω στον σχεδιασμό, τι πρέπει να κάνω ?


Συμφωνώ...

Όχι τπτ άλλο... άντε μπας και γλιτώσουμε από κάτι τέτοια κουλά:



```
[[email protected] ~]# traceroute www.awmn
traceroute to www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  router (10.26.35.65)  0.735 ms  0.537 ms  0.373 ms
 2  gw-cha0s.vassilis.awmn (10.26.35.182)  1.683 ms  3.432 ms  3.490 ms
 3  gw-vassilis1.vassilis3.awmn (10.84.230.226)  3.041 ms  15.973 ms  11.735 ms
 4  gw-vassilis3.romeo.awmn (10.84.234.236)  5.470 ms  4.589 ms  14.222 ms
 5  10.86.90.101 (10.86.90.101)  19.606 ms  39.321 ms  23.364 ms
 6  gw-petzi.xrisoula.awmn (10.86.87.113)  34.687 ms  8.070 ms  41.316 ms
 7  tiny.xrisoula.awmn (10.86.87.130)  52.651 ms  19.144 ms  42.198 ms
 8  gw-viper7gr.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.127.97)  41.287 ms  58.496 ms  40.034 ms
 9  gw-sw1hfq.vaggos13.awmn (10.2.32.97)  19.453 ms  32.650 ms  27.354 ms
10  gw-tholos.acinonyx.awmn (10.2.16.81)  79.932 ms  101.544 ms  231.913 ms
11  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.217)  48.436 ms  88.295 ms  28.667 ms
12  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  40.983 ms  36.870 ms  53.774 ms
13  rtr.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.133)  85.011 ms  92.240 ms  37.895 ms
14  www.awmn (10.19.143.13)  73.572 ms  25.419 ms  30.055 ms
[[email protected] ~]# tracepath www.awmn
 1:  nadia.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.69)                         0.448ms pmtu 1500
 1:  router.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.65)                        0.715ms 
 2:  gw-cha0s.vassilis.awmn (10.26.35.182)                  3.482ms 
 3:  gw-vassilis1.vassilis3.awmn (10.84.230.226)            6.164ms 
 4:  gw-vassilis3.romeo.awmn (10.84.234.236)                9.899ms 
 5:  10.86.90.101 (10.86.90.101)                           17.609ms 
 6:  gw-petzi.xrisoula.awmn (10.86.87.113)                  6.346ms 
 7:  tiny.xrisoula.awmn (10.86.87.130)                     26.877ms 
 8:  gw-viper7gr.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.127.97)               asymm  4  37.307ms 
 9:  gw-sw1hfq.vaggos13.awmn (10.2.32.97)                 asymm  5  26.362ms 
10:  gw-tholos.acinonyx.awmn (10.2.16.81)                 asymm  9  99.632ms 
11:  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.217)           asymm 10  38.776ms 
12:  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)              asymm 11  36.414ms 
13:  rtr.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.133)                       asymm 12  48.915ms 
14:  www.awmn (10.19.143.13)                              asymm 13  67.991ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 14 back 13
```

Ο viper7gr έχει λινκ με τον vassilis και με τον papashark.
Εγώ έχω λινκς και με τους 2, παρόλαυτα κάνω ένα ωραίο κύκλο μέσα στο confederation και μετά στο ξεκάρφωτο πάω από χρυσούλα στον viper.

Κοινώς ότι νάναι...  :: 


Edit: μόλις έπεσε ένα λινκ του Vassilis και πάω από την παλιά κλασσική διαδρομή cha0s-vassilis-hook-b52-κλπ.
Το αναφέρω στην περίπτωση που δείτε ότι όλα είναι οκ...


Edit2: μόλις ξανανέβηκε το λινκ...  ::

----------


## viper7gr

Ναι γιατι αυτο το τρελο?ΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ παιδακια του OLSR?

----------


## Vigor

Moderated by Vigor @ 17:24 Δευ 08 Ιαν 2007
Η παράλληλη συζήτηση μεταφέρθηκε εδώ:
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=27400 Wireless
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=27400 Internet

----------


## quam

Πολλά μπορεί να έχουν γίνει γαι να συμβεί ό'τι περιγράφεται στο traceroute. Εντάξει, μη τα ρίχνετε και όλα στους συμμετέχοντες του confederation. Το OLSR επιλέχθηκε ακριβώς επειδή είναι δυναμικό και διαλέγει την βέλτιστη από όλες τις δυνατές διαδρομές εντός του conf.
Αν υποψιάζεστε κάτι άλλο, ε τότε κοιτάχτε το http://www.routing.awmn
και πείτε και στους υπόλοιπους τι πιστέυετε ότι συμβαίνει  ::

----------


## Cha0s

> Moderated by Vigor @ 17:24 Δευ 08 Ιαν 2007
> Η παράλληλη συζήτηση μεταφέρθηκε εδώ:
> http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=27400 Wireless
> http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=27400 Internet


Έχω και ένα προσπέρσυνο τόπικ άμα θέλετε να καθαρίσετε  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## anka

> εχει ξεκινησει ο σχεδιασμος του σπασιματος και θα
> γινει νεο meeting για την ολοκληροση του και την
> πραγματοποιηση του.


Που και ποτε?

----------


## vmanolis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mojiro
> 
> εχει ξεκινησει ο σχεδιασμος του σπασιματος και θα
> γινει νεο meeting για την ολοκληροση του και την
> πραγματοποιηση του.
> 
> 
> Που και ποτε?


Όλοι μέσα να δώσουμε ένα χεράκι στον Μιχάλη για να συμαζέψουμε το (τα) OLSR της περιοχής μας.  ::

----------


## kostas_218

Από ότι βλέπω το μέσα σε τέσσερις μέρες η quagga με το olsr μου έχει φτάσει την μνήμη από 256MB σε 95,1ΜΒ.δεν είναι λύση αυτή. Άμα είχα 128 μνήμη θα είχε κόλληση ο server. Πρέπει να φτιαχτή αυτό το bug η θα γυρίσουμε σε BGP.Ας το κοιτάξουμε αυτό το πρόβλημα κάποιος που γνωρίζει γιατί έχουν παντρέψει ένα λειτουργικό που δεν είναι για το mikrotik και δημιουργεί αυτά τα προβλήματα

----------


## petzi

έχεις τσεκάρει ότι τα logs του mikrotik δεν γράφονται στη μνήμη?
έχεις τσεκάρει ότι έχεις τις τελευταίες version που γράφει ο mojiro παραπάνω?

----------


## kostas_218

Έχω κάνει όλα τα log remote στο pc και όχι στην κάρτα. και είναι περασμένα τα τελευταία και quagga και olsr. Και μέσα σε 4 μέρες από 256 ram είναι 95. κάτι πρέπει να κάνουν με τα αρχεία που έχουν μετατρέψει για το mikrotik

----------


## mojiro

στον jz, γεμιζε η ram αποτομα (128/251)
αφοτου καταργησα τα ram logs ειναι σε χαμηλα επιπεδα (220/251)

ειναι εκει 3 μερες τωρα

----------


## papashark

Εγώ κατήργησα όλα τα Logs  ::  

Τώρα ανεβάζει, απλά πιο αργά....



Yπόψιν ότι ενώ το πινακάκι λέει 35 περίπου MB, όταν ανοίγω το ΜΤ λέει 88ΜΒ...

Ο κόμβος είναι UP 6 μέρες.

----------


## sv1gfu

Παντως και εγω το ιδιο προβλημα εχω και με το syslog να τρεχει συνεχεια και τα log στο mikrotik στο remote. Ασε που και χωρις να εχει πεσει η μνημη αμα δεν εχεις κανει reboot για 24 ωρες αρχιζουν και πεφτουν και οι ταχυτητες στα bandwidth tests.

----------


## sokratisg

Δεν αφήνετε τα syslog να κεντράρετε κανά λινκ? 



```
[email protected]:/var/www/wildfire# traceroute www.dgi.awmn
traceroute to dgi.awmn (10.23.26.11), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  zabon.sokratisg.awmn (10.32.49.1)  0.653 ms  0.426 ms  0.186 ms
 2  gw-sokratisg.akops76.awmn (10.80.205.249)  1.511 ms  0.804 ms  0.644 ms
 3  gw-akops76.shadowcaster.awmn (10.86.86.141)  5.044 ms  1.183 ms  1.065 ms
 4  hermes.xrisoula.awmn (10.86.87.139)  32.805 ms  25.312 ms  12.688 ms
 5  gw-xrisoula.petzi.awmn (10.86.87.114)  10.760 ms  33.182 ms  15.479 ms
 6  10.86.90.94 (10.86.90.94)  39.066 ms  27.211 ms  22.089 ms
 7  gw-sv1ggc-home.sw1ggw.awmn (10.87.190.102)  35.465 ms  59.566 ms  42.394 ms
 8  gw-sw1ggw.sw1kwf.awmn (10.80.198.106)  143.469 ms  281.146 ms  130.980 ms
 9  gw-sw1kwf.pyros.awmn (10.13.251.250)  114.619 ms  173.717 ms  192.099 ms
10  gw-pyros.dimitris.awmn (10.23.26.33)  205.505 ms  263.068 ms  472.664 ms
11  dgi.awmn (10.23.26.11)  184.631 ms  176.426 ms  135.883 ms
```

----------


## kostas_218

Υπάρχει κάποια λύση να το διορθώσουμε. Σήμερα έχει φτάσει στο 88.7MiB η μνήμη

----------


## kinglyr

OK όταν είναι Αντώνη (Akops) και βάλετε στον vabiris OLSR, πές μου να βάλω και εγώ τα έτοιμα conf.files στους κόμβους Terzis και Klinakis να πάρω και ένα τηλ τον Speedy να βάλει και αυτός στο μεταξύ μας IF OLSR να κλήσει ο κύκλος..... Επίσης προγραμματίζεται και άλλο ένα ΒΒ από τον Terzis για εναλακτική δρομολόγιση....

----------


## mojiro

ετοιμάζω remote logger, με accounts κλπ... απλά λίγο υπομονή.

συμβουλές για την ώρα.

περνάμε τα τελευταία πακέτα



> τα τελευταία είναι
> 
> ftp://ftp.acinonyx.awmn/.../olsrd-0.4.10-2-quagga.mpk
> 
> ftp://ftp.acinonyx.awmn/.../quagga-0.98.6-3-olsr.mpk
> 
> όποιος κάνει upgrade, να περάσει ξανά τα config files


και απενεργοποιούμε εντελώς το logging στη ram. η mikrotik έχει δικό της
log server για windows.

http://www.mikrotik.com/download/MT_Syslog.exe

documentation
http://www.mikrotik.com/documentation/SyslogManual.html

----------


## vabiris

> OK όταν είναι Αντώνη (Akops) και βάλετε στον vabiris OLSR, πές μου να βάλω και εγώ τα έτοιμα conf.files στους κόμβους Terzis και Klinakis να πάρω και ένα τηλ τον Speedy να βάλει και αυτός στο μεταξύ μας IF OLSR να κλήσει ο κύκλος..... Επίσης προγραμματίζεται και άλλο ένα ΒΒ από τον Terzis για εναλακτική δρομολόγιση....


εγω λεω να περιμενω λιγο ακομα για το olsr καθιστε λιγο να σταθεροποιηθουν τα πραγματα!

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## Cha0s

Δεν υπάρχουν αυτές οι εντολές στο mikrotik.

Έχει δικό του shell με δικιές του εντολές.


Με σκάλισμα ίσως να γίνεται (κάτι είχε κάνει ο trendy αν θυμάμαι σωστά)

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## Cha0s

Προσωπικά δεν έχω δει κάτι τέτοιο...


Είναι πολύ κλειστό το mikrotik μιας και δεν δέχεται 3rd party προγράμματα από default, οπότε δεν χρειάζεται κάτι τέτοιο.

Ξέρουν εξ αρχής τι τραβάει το κάθε τι και μάλλον δεν βρίσκουν λόγο να το παρουσιάζουν στον end user.

----------


## mojiro

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=362551#362551

----------


## mojiro

έτοιμος ο Log Server & ο Log Viewer

http://www.routing.awmn/?20:10:60

όποιος θέλει να τα γράφει/βλέπει remote ας μου στείλει
με pm όλες τις wireless ip's του router του, για να του
δώσω κωδικό για να τα βλέπει από την σελίδα.

----------


## SV1EFT

> έτοιμος ο Log Server & ο Log Viewer
> 
> http://www.routing.awmn/?20:10:60
> 
> όποιος θέλει να τα γράφει/βλέπει remote ας μου στείλει
> με pm όλες τις wireless ip's του router του, για να του
> δώσω κωδικό για να τα βλέπει από την σελίδα.


Μπράβο Μιχάλη ωραία πιστεύω είμαι από τους πρώτους που πήρες το log μου.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

> Μπράβο Μιχάλη ωραία πιστεύω είμαι από τους πρώτους που πήρες το log μου.


  ::

----------


## sokratisg

Ρε παιδιά συγνώμη κιόλλας αλλά θα μου πέσουν τα μαλλιά με αυτά εδώ:



```
[email protected]:~# traceroute www.leechers.awmn
traceroute to www.leechers.awmn (10.19.146.162), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  zabon.sokratisg.awmn (10.32.49.1)  0.224 ms  0.221 ms  0.124 ms
 2  gw-sokratisg.akops76.awmn (10.80.205.249)  0.586 ms  1.158 ms  0.512 ms
 3  gw-akops76.shadowcaster.awmn (10.86.86.141)  1.295 ms  2.296 ms  0.852 ms
 4  gw-shadowcaster.vmanolis.awmn (10.86.86.138)  6.383 ms  1.793 ms  1.505 ms
 5  gw-vmanolis.matsoulas.awmn (10.80.194.154)  1.497 ms  1.751 ms  1.480 ms
 6  gw-matsulas.sv1gfu.awmn (10.87.188.114)  19.110 ms  41.960 ms  18.489 ms
 7  10.42.60.45 (10.42.60.45)  35.613 ms  62.444 ms  79.706 ms
 8  gw-openhaimer.akisman.awmn (10.42.60.22)  120.740 ms  48.053 ms  111.890 ms
 9  gw-akis.skilla.awmn (10.19.146.233)  72.614 ms  76.769 ms  83.497 ms
10  * * *
11  *
```

Τελικά το OLSR βρίσκει τις προβληματικές διαδρομές και τις κόβει ή κόβει οτιδήποτε περνάει από αυτές τις διαδρομές χωρίς να κλείνει το routing path;  ::   ::  

Όχι και lag στα εσωτερικά, δλδ λίγο έλεος!!!!

----------


## quam

> Τελικά το OLSR βρίσκει τις προβληματικές διαδρομές και τις κόβει ή κόβει οτιδήποτε περνάει από αυτές τις διαδρομές χωρίς να κλείνει το routing path;


Καλή η ερώτηση. 
Ας μας πει κάποιος που έχει ασχοληθεί με OLSR, please.

----------


## vmanolis

> Ρε παιδιά συγνώμη κιόλλας αλλά θα μου πέσουν τα μαλλιά με αυτά εδώ:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> [email protected]:~# traceroute www.leechers.awmn
> traceroute to www.leechers.awmn (10.19.146.162), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
>  1  zabon.sokratisg.awmn (10.32.49.1)  0.224 ms  0.221 ms  0.124 ms
>  2  gw-sokratisg.akops76.awmn (10.80.205.249)  0.586 ms  1.158 ms  0.512 ms
> ...


Εμένα μου φτάνει στο http://www.leechers.awmn αλλά έχει ένα τρομερό "σκαλοπάτι" πριν την 10.42.60.45 (ας φτιάξει κάποιος τον DNS του).  ::  
Μάλιστα το τσέκαρα δύο φορές. Γιατί αυτό; Χάλια link ή κάτι άλλο;  ::  




> Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: http://www.leechers.awmn [10.19.146.162]
> με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:
> 
> 1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.vmanolis.awmn [10.80.194.129]
> 2 5 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-vmanolis.matsoulas.awmn [10.80.194.154]
> 3 3 ms 2 ms 1 ms gw-matsulas.sv1gfu.awmn [10.87.188.114]
> 4 717 ms 357 ms 132 ms 10.42.60.45
> 5 208 ms 140 ms 187 ms gw-openhaimer.akisman.awmn [10.42.60.22]
> 6 507 ms 314 ms 164 ms gw-akis.skilla.awmn [10.19.146.233]
> ...

----------


## Cha0s

> Τελικά το OLSR βρίσκει τις προβληματικές διαδρομές και τις κόβει ή κόβει οτιδήποτε περνάει από αυτές τις διαδρομές χωρίς να κλείνει το routing path;   
> 
> Όχι και lag στα εσωτερικά, δλδ λίγο έλεος!!!!


Όχι ρε, αυτή είναι η καλύτερη διαδρομή!

Φαντάσου τις άλλες  ::   ::   ::  


(Καλή η πλάκα και οι καυτηριασμοί, αλλά δεν κοιτάτε να φτιάξετε τίποτα; Αφού δεν σας βγαίνει κλείστε το το ρημάδι και φτιάξτε μικρά confederations.  ::   ::  )

----------


## petzi

Βαρέθηκα τον εαυτό μου να γκρινιάζει.

Το κακό είναι ότι τα καλά απότελέσματα του olsr confedaration δεν μπορώ ίσως να τα δώ γιατί δεν έχω τις τεχνικές γνώσεις. 

Το τελευταίο 20ημερο που οι κόμβοι xrisoula και petzi έχουν να κάνουν reboot (πράγμα που σήμαίνει ότι ήταν οκ στις ρυθμίσεις τους όσον αφορα τη routing συνεργασία με τους κόμβους του confederation) έχω διαπιστώσει τόσα προβλήματα που προσωπικά με οδηγουν σε μια πολύ κακή άποψη για την αξιολόγηση του εγχειρήματος.

Το σημαντικότερο πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν μπορούμε να διαχωρίσουμε την *ανθρώπινο παράγοντα* στα προβλήματα που δημιουργούνται από τις *αδυναμίες (?) του πρωτοκόλλου* που επιλέξαμε να πειραματιστούμε. 
Και επειδη το confederation δεν είναι μόνο μηχανήματα και επειδή φοβάμαι πως δεν διαβάζουν όλοι το forum δεν έχουμε φτάσει στο σημείο να σταματήσουμε για λίγο να πειράζουμε ρυθμίσεις / links ώστε να αξιολογήσουμε τα πράγματα. 
Στο παρόν thread έχουν υπάρξει ερωτήματα - και εμένα μου δημιουργούνται προβληματισμοί - που ψάχνουν απαντήσεις. Οι απαντήσεις στο τεχνικό ζήτημα δεν με πολύαφορόύν στο γιατί δεν γίνεται κάποιο πράγμα όσο στο αν γίνεται και *αν αυτό που γίνεται είναι καλύτερο σαν αποτέλεσμα για το δίκτυο από αυτό που είχαμε*.

Θα προσπαθήσω να είμαι αντικειμενικός (οποιοδήποτε παράδειγμα αναφέρεται δεν είναι απαραίτητα αληθινο, δεν υπάρχει διάθεση για απευθείας βολή σε κανέναν προσωπικά)

*Επιχείρηματα/Ερωτήματα ενός μπακάλη του δικτύου:*

 ::  1. *Γιατί δεν φτάνω σε κάποιους κόμβους του confederation όταν πχ ένας ενδιάμεσος κόμβος που με πήγαινε πριν έπεσε από διακοπή ρεύματος, και τώρα δεν πάω από εναλλακτική διαδρομή (παρόλο που υπάρχει, γιατί έκατσα και τη δημιούργησα για να παίξει το confederation)?*

Ξέρω, ξέρω, αυτός που είναι εναλλακτικός στη σύνδεσή μου (ή και κάποιος άλλος 3-4 hop πιο πέρα) έχει λάθος ρυθμίσεις/ αποφάσισε να βγάλει και άλλο λινκ χωρίς να ενημερώσει κανέναν αφου είναι άσχετος όπως εγώ/ σήκωσε ΑP χωρίς να αλλάξει ρυθμίσεις / πρόσθεσε κάρτα στο router του και δεν θυμάται ότι η σειρά των καρτών επηρεάζει τις ρυθμίσεις του router του / δεν του κάθεται η γκόμενα και για να ξεσπάσει πάιζει με τις ρυθμίσεις ακόμα και όταν ξέρει τι κάνει και πόσο επηρεάζει τους άλλους απροειδοποίητα. 
*Όσο και να κάνει troublshouting ο mojiro τόσο θα εμφανίζονται συνεχώς προβλήματα.
Στο quaggo-bgp θα είχα φτάσει ακόμα και μεσω Βύρωνα.*

*Ημιαπάντηση*: Αν σταθεροποιηθεί η κατάταση, θα φτάνω (το πρωτόκολλο θα φροντίσει για αυτό) αρκεί να υπάρχουν οι σωστές ρυθμίσεις και θα φτάνω πάντα από την καλύτερη ποιοτικά διαδρομή και όχι μέσω Ηγουμενίτσας. 

*Σχόλιο: όσο οι κομβοι αναπτύσσονται, σταθεροποιημένη κατάσταση σε επίπεδο ρυθμίσεων δεν θα υπάρξει. Οι κόμβοι είναι ζωντανοί και δεν μπορώ εγώ να κάνω κουμάντο στη διάθεση καθενός να παίξει.* Επιπλέον ποιός έδωσε εγγύηση ότι το λινκ της Ηγουμενίτσας είναι ντε και καλά χειρότερο από την εσωτερική διαδρομή ? (βλέπετε προηγούμενα ποστ εξω-confederetiakon).


 ::  *2. To olsr/bgp με πάει από την καλύτερη ποιοτικά διαδρομή στο προορισμό μου εντός του confederation (πες τώρα ότι έχουμε όλοι σωστές ρυθμίσεις)?*
Δεν νομίζω... 

α. εξακολουθεί να πηγαίνει από την συντομότερη διαδρομή σε αριθμό hops και αν συναντήσει timeout (το lag που έχει οριστεί τέλος πάντων) τότε θα πάει από αλλού. Τσάμπα έκατσα και εφτιαξα γρηγορότερη διαδρομή (που να χωράει περισσότερο traffic δηλαδή). Θα μου πείς δεν στο υποσχέθηκε κανείς αυτό αλλά άμα η α διαδρομή μπουκώσει και κάνει lag θα πας από τη β. Αμ έλα που η α δεν μπουκώνει αρκετα σε lag ακόμα και όταν κάνω bandwidth test. Δεν πειράζει, πες ότι υπάρχει εναλλακτική διαδρομή για το δίκτυο και για το confederation....

β. *όταν ενα λίνκ κινείται μεταξύ φθοράς και αφθαρσίας (και έχω ένα υπόψη μου) όλο το confedaration καταδικάζεται γιατί ποτέ δεν θα πάει από την εναλλακτική διαδρομή (πχ η εναλλακτική διαδρομή είναι 10 hops που είναι πρακτικά δύσκολο να μην έχει lag).*

*Σχόλιο: Με quagga-bgp θα πήγαινα παλι με lag όταν ένα λινκ είναι σε τραγική κατάσταση και θα μπινελικωνα την τύχη μου που με έμπλεξε στη διαδρομή αυτόυ του άχρηστου συνawmnιτη.. Η διαφορά είναι ότι ο άχρηστος δεν είναι στη γειτονία μου αλλά σε αλλο σημείο του λεκανοπεδίου.**Επιπλεον ένα καλό λινκ (προδιαγραφών mojiro..) είναι καλό είτε σε olsr confederation είτε σε quaggobgp.* 

 ::  3*. με το olsr αποφεύγονται οι δρομολογήσεις για τη γειτονιά μου μέσω Ηγουμενίτσας και προτιμώνται εσωτερικές διαδρομές ποιοτικά καλύτερες (επειδή είναι κοντά)?*
Και γιατί παρακαλώ? 
Με την υπάρχουσα δομή του confederation υπάρχουν εσωτερικές διαδρομές μεγαλύτερες διαδρομές και απο 4-5 hop. Είμαστε σίγουροι ότι τα λινκ του Α και του Ε με τον Ζ στην Ηγουμενίτσα είναι σε χειρότερη κατάσταση από τα την συνολική κατασταση των λινκ που συνδέουν τον Α με τον Ε? (μάλλον όχι) και αναλόγως των προδιαγραφών που ορίζουν οι Α και Ε με τον Ζ για τα λινκ τους μαλλον θα κερδίζουν πάντα όσο και να προσπαθούν οι ενδιάμεσοι Β, Γ, Δ και Ε.

*Σχόλιο: Οκ το δέχομαι, και τα hops μπορούν να μειωθούν με σμίκρυνση του confedaration και να δημιούργηθούν links που να συντομέυουν αποστάσεις εντος του confederation και βελτίωση των εντός του confederation λινκ μπορεί να υπάρχει. Νομίζω πάντως ότι αυτή είναι η πιο χρήσιμη λειτούργία του Cofederation αλλά μη εκμεταλεύσιμη προς το παρόν από το μέγεθος του confederation και από την αδιαφορία για εξασφάλιση ποιότητας στα λινκς (το λέω αδιαφορία γιατί δεν μπορεί να είμαστε πανω από μήνα στο confederation και το τέλειο link μας να πάιζει με default ίσχύ και να μην μπορεί να σηκώσει πάνω από 4 Mbps).* 

 ::  *4. κάνουμε το πειραμα για το καλύτερο του δικτύου, αλλά αφού είναι έτσι γιατί ταλαιπωρούνται οι απέξω?* 

α. τεχνικό μέρος με τη συμπεριφορά που παρουσιάζει ο chaos σε προηγούμενα post δεν έχω καταλάβει αν οφείλεται σε αδυναμίες του πρωτοκόλλου ή κακές ρυθμίσεις (ας απαντήσει άλλος) και το θεωρώ σοβαρό μειονέκτιμα...

β. ταλαιπωρούνται από διαδρομές πολλαπλών hop. Δεν θα τον πείραζε τον chaos να κανεί έστω και δύο hop παραπάνω αρκεί να υπήρχε σταθεροτητα και ανεκτικότητα σε lag και bandwidth που όμως εξαιτίας των 1,2,3 δεν συμβαίνει.

 ::  *5. Που πάει η RAM μου οεο? Έχουμε ελπιδες ότι αυτο βελtιώνεται με λιγότερoυς κόμβους στο confederation?*

Τα *έμμεσα καλά του εγχειρήματος* αν και λίγα κατά την απόψή μου (σε σχέση με την quaggobgp εμπειρία μου) είναι αρκετά σημαντικά:
*-βελτίωση αρκετών λινκ
-δημιουργία κοντινών και καλών λινκ που έτσι κι αλλοιώς είναι κέρδος για το δίκτυο*

Κύριοι εντός του confederation ας σοβαρευτούμε.
Ο,τι κέρδος προσπαθούμε να έχουμε από το προτοκολλο χάνεται από :
-  ::  το μέγεθος του confederation (διαδρομές με τοσο πολλά hops δεν συμφέρουν ούτε τους μέσα ούτε τους έξω)
-  ::  την αδιαφορία για την ποιότητα των λινκ ορισμένων από εμάς (δεν λέω να είναι κανείς συνεχώς στην ταράτσα, εννοώ ακόμα και τη στοιχειώδη πληροφόρηση για το τι προδιαγραφών λινκ πρέπει να έχει - *είναι τραγικό να μη ξέρει κάποιος πόσο bandwidth σηκώνει το link του*)
- την ασχετοσύνη μας (μην παίζετε με τις ρυθμίσεις....)
- το πέταγμα της πεταλούδας ( πειράζω κατι στις ρυθμίσεις που δεν ξέρω και ο κομβος 6 hops πιο πέρα δεν μπορεί να φτάσει σε χ κόμβους εντός και εκτός confederation)



*Αντικειμενικά πάντως, μια σταθεροποιημένη κατάσταση φοβάμαι ότι δεν πρόκειται να υπάρξει όσο δεν υπάρχει μια στοιχειώδης συνεννόηση* ανάμεσα στους συμμετέχοντες και στην τήρηση κάποιων κανόνων.... 
Από τα παραπάνω και στη δραστική μείωση των κόμβων που θα συμμετέχουν σε κάθε confederation.

*Υπάρχει κάτι καλύτερο με δεδομένα τα παραπάνω που να μας κάνει να ελπίζουμε κατι?*
Η να την κάνουμε σιγά σιγά?

----------


## sokratisg

petzi ++++

----------


## Cha0s

Περικλή μιας και με ανέφερες, (αφού είμαι ο συνήθης γκρινιάρης  ::  ) να πω ότι δεν έχω ασχοληθεί το το όλο πείραμα οπότε δεν ξέρω αν φταίει ρύθμιση ή το πρωτόκολο.
Απλά αναφέρω τι βλέπω καθημερινά.

Επίσης το να κάνω 2 hops παραπάνω αλλά σταθερά και ποιοτικά φυσικά και δεν με ενοχλεί και ήμουν από τους πρώτους που το επικροτούσα.
Αν θυμάσαι ήμουν μέσα στο όλο πείραμα όταν ήταν ακόμα μέσω vpns κλπ για δοκιμές.

Το θέμα είναι ότι όταν σε ένα confederation είναι 30 άτομα ότι και διαδρομή να έχει εσωτερικά αν επιλέγει να ακολουθήσει 30 hops έναντι τον 3-4 που πιθανώς υπάρχουν σαν εναλλακτική έξω από το confederation, (και δεδομένου ότι τα 3-4 εναλλακτικά hops λειτουργούν άριστα) ποτέ μα ποτέ δεν θα φτάσω καλύτερα από το confederation.
Ακόμα και όλο το confederation να είναι άδειο από traffic, πιο γρήγορα δεν γίνεται να φτάσω.

Για μένα εφόσον φτιάξατε τα λινκς σας, γυρίστε πάλι σε BGP να ηρεμήσουμε όλοι, και μόλις είστε έτοιμοι να κάνετε τα μικρά confederations των 7-8 ατόμων (ώστε να έχει νόημα το confederation για αυτό που υποτίθεται ότι κάνει το olsr) τότε γυρίστε σε μικρά condederations.

Έχει διαλύσει το δίκτυο εδώ και πόσες βδομάδες.
Είναι αδύνατον να βγάλετε ασφαλή συμπεράσματα με το μπάχαλο που γίνεται.
Έχετε βάλει στο confederation άτομα που δεν έχουν ιδέα ούτε από routing ούτε από links και δημιουργούν ακόμα περισσότερα προβλήματα με την αμάθεια τους, και ακόμα περισσότερα με την ημιμάθεια μερικών.
Έχετε λινκς που δεν δουλεύουν σωστά (packet loss μόνιμα) και δεν τα κόβετε  ::  

Το confederation που στήσατε έχει τις ευθύνες των μακρυνών λινκς.
Τραβάτε όλο το traffic του δικτύου διαλύοντας καλύτερες διαδρομές και δεν έχετε καν την υποδομή να αντέξετε το traffic που τραβάτε.

Δεν είναι δυνατόν από όλα τα υπόλοιπα λινκς μου να παίρνω 10-20 routes και τα υπόλοιπα 480 να τα παίρνω από 1 λινκ μου που είναι στο confederation.

Αναλογιστείτε σαν confederation με τι περιοχές έχετε εξόδους.
Ξεκινάτε από Ελληνικό και φτάνετε μεχρί που; 
Το BGP σας βλέπει απέξω σαν ένα κόμβο με 60 λινκς και ξεσκίζει τα πάντα...


Ειλικρινά δεν έχω κάτι με κανέναν προσωπικά αλλά έχω με το εγχείριμα και τον τρόπο που έγινε.
Και μην βγει κανείς και πει πάλι ότι εγώ ήμουν που έκραζα να γυρίσουμε σε olsr και τώρα δεν θέλω.

Θέλω και παραθέλω. Αλλά το θέλω σωστά για να φέρει αποτέλεσμα.
Κάτι που δεν έχω δει στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση.

Το μόνο θετικό της όλης φάσης που ακούγεται είναι ότι φτιάχτηκαν λινκς. (πούντα; δεν έχω δει καμία βελτίωση).
Το 2ο θετικό είναι ότι 3-4 άτομα μάθανε 5 πράγματα παραπάνω από routing.

Κάποιο άλλο καλό προς το *σύνολο* του δικτύου υπάρχει;

Γιατί αν δεν υπάρχει τότε δεν υπάρχει και λόγος ύπαρξης του confederation.

----------


## Cha0s

Όπα έκανες edit και έχασα την μπάλα τώρα!  ::

----------


## aangelis

Ξερει κανεις τι γραφει ή να ποστάρουμε ο καθένας 70 παραγράφους που δεν λένε τίποτα;

----------


## aangelis

Απλα πράγματα.
Το λινκ του sv1gfu με τον 10.42.60.45 εχει κακό latency. Δεν εχει να κανει με το confederation. Ο sv1gfu και ο 10.42.60.45 να μας δώσουν μια απάντηση.

----------


## Cha0s

Αποστόλη εγώ απόσο κατάλαβα εννοεί ότι δεν υπάρχουν θετικά αποτελέσματα από το όλο εγχείρημα (προς το σύνολο του δικτύου πάντα) κάτι με το οποίο συμφωνώ.

----------


## aangelis

Απλα πράγματα.
Το λινκ του sv1gfu με matsoula εχει κακό latency. Δεν εχει να κανει με το confederation. Ο sv1gfu και ο matsoulas να μας δώσουν μια απάντηση.



```
6  gw-matsulas.sv1gfu.awmn (10.87.188.114)  19.110 ms  41.960 ms  18.489 ms
```

----------


## Cha0s

> Απλα πράγματα.
> Το λινκ του sv1gfu με τον 10.42.60.45 εχει κακό latency. Δεν εχει να κανει με το confederation. Ο sv1gfu και ο 10.42.60.45 να μας δώσουν μια απάντηση.



http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=363213#363213

Με αυτό ποιος έχει σχέση;

Κακά τα ψέματα, το ότι έτυχε τώρα να είναι εκτός confederation (αν κατάλαβα καλά, δεν το έψαξα) ένα από τα δεκάδες προβλήματα που έχουμε βρει στην διάρκεια που δουλεύει το confederation δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι και αποδωτικό προς το δίκτυο.
Ξαναλέω, πέρα από τα λινκς που φτιάξατε και τις γνώσεις που κέρδισαν ελάχιστοι, δεν έχει κάνει κανένα καλό στο σύνολο του δικτύου.
Μόνο προβλήματα και γκρίνια  :: 


Edit:
άκυρο το παραπάνω, με την προηγούμενη απάντηση σου αναιρείται αυτό περί προβληματος εκτός του confederation.

*Αλλά,*

Τι σκατά κάνει εκεί μέσα το OLSR αν είναι να επιλέγει τις χάλια διαδρομές;
Εκτός αν είναι ακόμα χειρότερα οι υπόλοιπες και αυτή είναι η μόνη καλη που μπορεί να επιλέξει το olsr...

Να αρχίσω να απαριθμό πιθανούς λόγους που γίνεται αυτό;
Μπα...θα προσβάλω πολλούς σε προσωπικό επίπεδο και θα βγω πάλι ο μαλακάς που γκρινιάζει  ::

----------


## aangelis

> Αποστόλη εγώ απόσο κατάλαβα εννοεί ότι δεν υπάρχουν θετικά αποτελέσματα από το όλο εγχείρημα (προς το σύνολο του δικτύου πάντα) κάτι με το οποίο συμφωνώ.


Ο Περικλής λεει (και συμφωνώ) οτι εαν υπάρχουν κόμβοι που δεν νοιάζονται δεν μας σώζει το olsr. Ειναι ευκαιρία να δούμε ποιοί ειναι οι κόμβοι που δεν αξίζουν μία.

----------


## aangelis

> http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=363213#363213
> 
> Με αυτό ποιος έχει σχέση;


Μια μεγάλη πιθανότητα είναι ο akops και ο sokratisg.

Είμαι μαζί σου γιατί με το confederation αντιμετωπίζεις προβλήματα που μπορεί να έχουν οι διάφοροι κόμβοι του confedertation και οι κόμβοι που έχουν εξωτερικά τους λινκ με το confederation.

Ήρθε η ώρα του Γιάννη Μπαλαόρα.

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Troubleshooting σε μεγάλο αριθμό κόμβων δεν είναι δυνατόν να γίνει. Κυρίως επειδή μέχρι να εντοπίσεις το παλιό πρόβλημα θα δημιουργηθεί καινούργιο.
Έχει ήδη συζητηθεί, έχει ήδη γίνει αποδεκτό και από τα μέλη του confederation ότι για να πάει καλά το πείραμα χρειάζεται μικρός αριθμός μελών (ένας κύκλος 6-8 ατόμων). Εκεί θα γίνει ο σωστός πειραματισμός και θα εντοπιστούν ότι προβλήματα υπάρξουν. Ταπεινή μου γνώμη, ξεκινήστε από την αρχή. Αποδεχτείτε το σφάλμα στο μέγεθος της προσπάθειας , γυρίστε όλοι σε bgp και ξεκινήστε ομάδες των 6-8, πάντα σε κύκλο. Μετά από 3-4 μήνες θα υπάρχει το feedback από τις ομάδες για να γίνει το επόμενο βήμα. Όχι από την αρχή στα βαθιά. Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί ακόμα το συζητάτε και χαλάτε τις καρδιές σας αφού όλοι (και τα μέλη του confederation) δέχονται πως τα προβλήματα όταν έχεις τόσο κόσμο μέσα και δεν έχεις feedback δεν λύνονται.
Μην προσπαθείτε να σπάσετε το υπάρχον σε πολλά, γυρίστε σε Bgp και ξεκινήστε από την αρχή. Είναι κρίμα τόση δουλειά και τόσες εργατοώρες να χάνονται ενώ μπορούν σε ένα ελεγχόμενο περιβάλλον να δείξουν το μέλλον.

----------


## aangelis

Εαν κανεις ενα confederation με 3 κομβους από τους οποίους οι 2 κανουν λινκ με 5g turbo με default ισχύ και χωρίς οπτίκή πάλι θα σε βρίζουμε. Ο αριθμός δεν παίζει ρόλο αλλα η ποιότητα των κόμβων που συμμετέχουν. Εκεί βρίσκεται η αλήθεια.

----------


## kostas_218

Εγώ βγαίνω εκτός του confederation γιατί δεν είμαι ευχαριστημένος και από θέμα δρομολόγησης και από θέμα κατανάλωσης μνήμης.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Ναι αλλά στους 3 ή στους 8 τα προβλήματα εντοπίζονται πιο εύκολα.
Το θέμα είναι ότι μιλάμε για πειραματισμό. Άρα πρέπει να ξεκινάμε από χαμηλά όπου όλα τα μεγέθη είναι μετρήσιμα.

----------


## aangelis

> Ναι αλλά στους 3 ή στους 8 τα προβλήματα εντοπίζονται πιο εύκολα.


O petzi εγω και αρκετοί αλλοι κόμβοι ξέρουν ποιοι ειναι οι μπακάλιδες αλλα αντί να τους κατονομάσουμε τα φορτώνουμε στον άγνωστο θεό και είμαστε όλοι μέλι γάλα.

----------


## akops76

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Cha0s
> 
> http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=363213#363213
> 
> Με αυτό ποιος έχει σχέση;
> 
> 
> Μια μεγάλη πιθανότητα είναι ο akops και ο sokratisg.
> 
> ...


Τι σχέση μπορεί να έχω εγώ με αυτό???

----------


## Cha0s

Οκ Αποστόλη.

Σκέψου το εξής.

Μέσα από το confederation για παράδειγμα περνάω από 7 κόμβους για να πάω κάπου (σύνολο 13 hops. Δηλαδή 7 του confederation και 6 έξω από το confederation).

Παράλληλα υπάρχει διαδρομή που είναι 8 hops συνολικά έξω από το confederation.

Το BGP επιλέγει την διαδρομή μέσα από το confederation αφού τα 7 hops τα βλέπει σαν 1.


Βάλε τώρα και τις 2 διαδρομές να είναι παντελώς άδειες και με άριστα λινκς.

Πες μου από πια διαδρομή από άποψη latency θα φτάσω πιο γρήγορα.
Πες μου πόσες είναι οι πιθανότητες να μπουκώσουν τα 13 hops τις μίας διαδρομής και πόσες να μπουκώσουν τα 8 hops της άλλης (δεδομένης πάντα της κίνησης που τραβάει το confederation!)
Πες μου πόσες είναι οι πιθανότητες να πέσει ένα λινκ σε μία διαδρομή 13 hops και σε μία 8 hops...

Θες να συνεχίσω;

Τα μεγάλα confederations είναι αδύνατο να λειτουργήσουν αποδωτικά έτσι όπως είναι το δίκτυο μας.

----------


## aangelis

> Τι σχέση μπορεί να έχω εγώ με αυτό???


Δεν το λέω για κακό. Αλλά, μήπως το λινκ σου με sokratisg ανοιγόκλεισε; Μήπως έχασες για κάποιο χρόνο το λινκ σου με shadowcaster; Το χρονικό σημείο που είχε πρόβλημα ο chaos, είχες σύνδεση με το condederation και με τον sokratisg; Έφτανες στον chaos και στον sokratisg;

----------


## aangelis

> Τα μεγάλα confederations είναι αδύνατο να λειτουργήσουν αποδωτικά έτσι όπως είναι το δίκτυο μας.


Εγω θα το έλεγα με αλλο τρόπο. Τα μοναδικά μεγάλα confederation δεν μπορούν να λειτουργήσουν. Εαν όμως υπήρχαν 4 μεγάλα confederation στον νότο το 10853 δεν θα δουλευδε σαν ρουφήχτρα.

----------


## Cha0s

Όχι Αποστόλη εκτός αν με ένα ανοιγόκλειμα ενώς interface ξεσκίζεται όλο το routing  ::  

Μέχρι και αυτή την ώρα χωρίς καμία αλλαγή...


```
[[email protected] ~]# traceroute ns0.sokratisg.ns.awmn
traceroute to ns0.sokratisg.ns.awmn (10.32.49.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  router (10.26.35.65)  0.410 ms  0.279 ms  0.475 ms
 2  gw-cha0s.vassilis.awmn (10.26.35.182)  1.760 ms  5.404 ms  3.920 ms
 3  gw-vassilis.sv1eft.awmn (10.84.231.105)  8.985 ms  7.970 ms  3.315 ms
 4  gw-sv1eft.foxer.awmn (10.80.189.89)  18.285 ms !N  7.655 ms !N  10.136 ms !N
```

----------


## Cha0s

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Cha0s
> 
> Τα μεγάλα confederations είναι αδύνατο να λειτουργήσουν αποδωτικά έτσι όπως είναι το δίκτυο μας.
> 
> 
> Εγω θα το έλεγα με αλλο τρόπο. Τα μοναδικά μεγάλα confederation δεν μπορούν να λειτουργήσουν. Εαν όμως υπήρχαν 4 μεγάλα confederation στον νότο το 10853 δεν θα δουλευδε σαν ρουφήχτρα.



Δεν μου απάντησες στο ερώτημα όμως  ::  

Το ερώτημα μου είναι πρακτικό, η απάντηση σου θεωρητική  ::

----------


## aangelis

```
$ tracepath ns0.sokratisg.ns.awmn 
 1:  twt.aangelis.awmn (10.87.187.81)                       0.427ms pmtu 1500
 1:  taidus.aangelis.awmn (10.87.187.65)                    0.676ms 
 2:  gw-aangelis.sv1gft.awmn (10.83.252.97)                 2.009ms 
 3:  gw-sv1gft.sw1jgg.awmn (10.87.207.105)                 25.912ms 
 4:  gw-sw1jgg.xrisoula.awmn (10.86.87.93)                 26.346ms 
 5:  gw-xrisoula.shadowcaster.awmn (10.86.87.98)           17.985ms 
 6:  gw-shadowcaster.akops76.awmn (10.86.86.142)           27.286ms 
 7:  zabon.sokratisg.awmn (10.32.49.1)                     42.623ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 7 back 7
```


αλλο ενα λινκ με αρκετό latency


```
 3:  gw-sv1gft.sw1jgg.awmn (10.87.207.105)                 25.912ms
```

αραγε εαν βγούν οι δύο αυτοί κομβοι απο το confederation το λινκ τους θα φτιάξει με voodoo;

----------


## aangelis

> Το ερώτημα μου είναι πρακτικό, η απάντηση σου θεωρητική


Με τα παραπάνω που έγραψα θέλω να σου πω ξεκάθαρα οτι το confedaration λειτουργεί σαν ρουφήχτρα με αποτέλεσμα να είσαι θύμα της μαφία των κόμβων που δεν κρατούν ένα βασικό ελάχιστο όριο προδιαγραφών.

----------


## kostas_218

Μου την λες τώρα !

----------


## Cha0s

Ακόμα όμως δεν απάντησες ποια θα είναι η πιο γρήγορη διαδρομή.


Εκτός αν έχεις καταλάβει και εσύ ότι η σωστή απάντηση αποδεικνύει ότι τα μεγάλα confederations δημιουργούν πρόβλημα στο δίκτυο και δεν θες να το παραδεχτείς  ::  


kostas_218 δεν στην λέει.
*Έχει δίκιο.-*

----------


## akops76

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από akops76
> 
> Τι σχέση μπορεί να εχώ εγω με αυτο???
> 
> 
> Δεν το λεω για κακό. Αλλα, μήπως το λινκ σου με sokratisg ανοιγόκλεισε; Μήπως έχασες για καποιο χρόνο το λινκ σου με shadowcaster; Το χρονικό σημείο που είχε προβλημα ο chaos, είχες σύνδεση με το condederation και με τον sokratisg; Εφτανες στον chaos και στον sokratisg;


Σύμφωνα με το netmon.akops76.awmn, όπου φαίνονται (και) τα routes ανα link, δεν βλέπω κάποιο πρόβλημα σήμερα το μεσημέρι.

Πάντος, οσο αφορα την περίπτωση μου, το γνωρίζω οτι κακώς είμαι μέσα στο confederation, δεδομένου οτι έχω ένα link με αυτο. Εχουν γίνει κάποιες ενέργειες ώστε να γίνουν 2 τα links. Αν δεν προχωρήσει σύντομα αυτο, τότε το σωστο είναι να βγω και εγώ εκτος.

Επίσης, αν και δεν είμαι και τόσο ειδικος με το routing , απο οτι εχω διαβάσει στο forum, όλοι υποστηρίζουν οτι θα πρέπει να σπάσουμε το confederation σε κάτι μικρότερο. Αν κάτι τέτοιο είναι όντως το σωστο, μήπως θα έπρεπε να κάνονίσουμε ολοι οι συμμετέχοντες στο confederation μια συνάντηση (αντίστοιχη με αυτή που είχε γίνει στο petzospito και στην οποια δυστυχώς ήμουν απών) ώστε να συζητήσουμε το θέμα. 
Με το γράφουμε σελίδες..σχολίων..επι σχολίων..στο forum ...δεν είναι μεν κακό, όμως έτσι δεν παίρνονται αποφάσεις. Ειδικα όταν αυτές αφορούν έναν μεγάλο αριθμό κόμβων...

Αντώνης

----------


## aangelis

> Μου την λες τώρα !


Κωστα η συζήτηση ειναι τεχνική, πριν 2 μέρες ειχαν ενα σοβαρό πρόβλημα με το λινκ μου με τον climber. Το λινκ ειναι κάτω μέχρι να βρω το πρόβλημα που εμφανίστηκε με το αυξημένο latency.

Το έκανα για εμένα και για τους γύρω μου. Δεν θελω να δημιουργώ πρόβλημα. Εαν όμως δεν το διαπίστωνα ο ίδιος και το πόσταρε κάποις στο forum ή μου έστελνε κάποιος ενα pm ή με έπερνε ενα τηλέφωνο θα το τσέκαρα με την μία χωρίς παρεξήγηση. Ο ένας εξαρτάται απο τους γύρω κόμβους και έτσι δεν θα ήθελα να δημιουργώ πρόβλημα.

----------


## kostas_218

Εγώ βγαίνω εκτός και ο sv1gft και η υπόλοιποι κομβη που τους πέρασα την [email protected]@ το olsr  ::   ::   ::  . Τέλος…

----------


## aangelis

> Εγώ βγαίνω εκτός και ο sv1gft και η υπόλοιποι κομβη που τους πέρασα την [email protected]@ το olsr    . Τέλος…


Στο ξαναλέω οτι δεν στην λέω για μην υπάρχει παρεξήγηση. Δεν έχει όμως σχέση το latency στο link με το olsr.

----------


## vmanolis

> Απλα πράγματα.
> Το λινκ του sv1gfu με τον 10.42.60.45 εχει κακό latency. Δεν εχει να κανει με το confederation. Ο sv1gfu και ο 10.42.60.45 να μας δώσουν μια απάντηση.


Ένα τέτοιο πρόβλημα δηλαδή δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μπερδέψει το confederation από την στιγμή που μια είσοδος-έξοδός του (sv1gfu) με το υπόλοιπο δίκτυο είναι μπλοκαρισμένη αλλά παρόλ' αυτά τα πακέτα συνοστίζονται για να περάσουν;
Και εγώ είμαι ένας από αυτούς που προσπαθούν να κατανοήσουν και να σετάρουν σωστά τα αρχεία του olsr (thanks to mojiro-aangelis) αλλά βλέπω ότι μερικά συμπτώματα μας μπερδεύουν όσον αφορά την διάγνωση και θεραπεία τους.
Μακάρι να σκάμπαζα μερικά πράγματα παραπάνω. Νομίζω όμως ότι το olsr είναι κάπως "απόλυτο" όσον αφορά τα λάθη, με συνέπεια ένα λαθάκι σε conf αρχείο στο olsr ενός κόμβου να δημιουργήσει μπάχαλο. Το επίσης δύσκολο, αν κατάλαβα καλά ως τώρα, είναι πάντως και η διάγνωση ενός προβλήματος στην δρομολόγηση με σκοπό να βρεθεί η αιτία του προβλήματος.
Ίσως ο τεμαχισμός σε μικρότερα confederations να βοηθήσει και στην διάγνωση βοηθώντας να απομονωθεί το προβληματικό confederation (για αρχή) οπότε δεν θα αργήσει σταδιακά να βρεθεί ο ένοχος κόμβος (ή το ένοχο link).
Πάντως σίγουρα όσοι είχαμε εμπλακεί με το olsr έστω και στο θέμα των conf αρχείων, πήραμε "χαμπάρι" τις βασικές αρχές του olsr (πως δηλαδή καταλαβαίνει το olsr τα interface, κλπ κλπ) παίρνοντας κάποια στοιχεία και από αυτήν την προσπάθεια, προσθέτοντας κάποιες γνώσεις στην "κούτρα" του καθενός μας.
Το θέμα πάντως είναι ποια θα είναι η επόμενη κίνησή μας. Περιμένουμε τις απόψεις αυτών που γνωρίζουν καλύτερα το αντικείμενο.

----------


## Cha0s

Κατάλαβες Αποστόλη γιατί γκρινιάζω;

Εδώ έχετε άτομα μέσα στο confederation που δεν έχουν ιδέα τι είναι αυτό που συμμετέχουν.

Ο άλλος γύρισε και είπε ότι είχε καλύτερο σήμα στα λινκς του επειδή πέρασε το olsr...

 ::

----------


## aangelis

Σε δοκιμές για να δω εαν όντως λειτουργεί το olsr στην επιλογή των διαδρομών σε διάφορες ώρες και μέρες όλα έδειχναν ότι όντως η διαδρομή ειναι πάντα αυτή με το μικρότερο latency και packet loss.

Παράδειγμα κάνοντας tracepath προς τον maragos (στον οποίο μπορώ να φτάσω με διάφορες διαδρομές με διαφορετικά hops) τσεκαρα ότι όντως περνάω απο τα λινκ με την καλύτερη ποιότητα.

Η πρώτη διαδρομή εχει καλύτερους χρόνους ms αλλα και καλύτερους δείκτες στον χάρτη (ολα τα λινκ εχουν δείκτη 1.00), στην δευτερη διαδρομή το λινκ sw1ggw με sv1ceb εχει δείκτη 1.03



```
[email protected]:~$ tracepath 10.84.236.129
 1:  twt.aangelis.awmn (10.87.187.81)                       0.211ms pmtu 1500
 1:  taidus.aangelis.awmn (10.87.187.65)                    0.563ms
 2:  gw-aangelis.kakalos.awmn (10.87.216.105)               2.787ms
 3:  gw-kakalos.sw1ggw.awmn (10.80.198.121)                 2.977ms
 4:  gw-sw1ggw.tzitzis.awmn (10.80.198.110)                 5.436ms
 5:  gw-tzitzis.sv1vj.awmn (10.84.238.122)                  8.986ms
 6:  ns1.maragos.ns.awmn (10.84.236.129)                   21.871ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 6 back 6


Κώδικας:
[email protected]:~$ tracepath router.sw1klk.awmn
 1:  twt.aangelis.awmn (10.87.187.81)                       0.167ms pmtu 1500
 1:  taidus.aangelis.awmn (10.87.187.65)                    1.165ms
 2:  gw-aangelis.kakalos.awmn (10.87.216.105)               1.942ms
 3:  gw-kakalos.sw1ggw.awmn (10.80.198.121)                65.182ms
 4:  gw-sw1ggw.sv1ceb.awmn (10.80.198.98)                  48.617ms
 5:  dns.sw1klk.awmn (10.84.247.65)                        65.312ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 5 back 5
```

----------


## petzi

δεν αναφερόμουν στο συγκεκριμένο λινκ αποστόλη. Σήμερα είναι ο ένας αυριο είμαι εγώ 

Βαρέθηκα κάθε μέρα να παίρνω τηλέφωνο το mojiro για να φτιάξει κάτι, που ενώ το είχε ξαναφτιάξει, καποιος το πειραξε.
και αυτό συμβαίνει κάθε μερα (μα κάθε μέρα).

Οι κακοί κόμβοι υπάρχουν (μάλιστα κατά καιρούς μπορεί να εχω και εγώ έναν  ::  ) το θέμα είναι ότι με το olsr θα αποφεύγαμε τους σκόπελους κακών λινκ. Αντι γι αυτό το πρόβλημα ενός κακού λινκ πολλαπλασιάζεται εις βάρος μας (εγώ αυτό έχω δει στην πράξη). 
Χθες έπεσε ο κομβος του vassilisshop και δεν μπορούσα να μπω στο vassilishome για να δουμε τι συμβαίνει ενώ από το κόμβο του sv1eft εβλεπα ότι το λινκ τους έτρεχε με χίλια και όμως εγώ δεν μπορούσα να μπώ... Η δικαιολογία κακή ρύθμιση δεν με ικανοποιεί πια... αυτό που ξέρω είναι ότι αν τρέχαμε bgp-quaga θα ήμουν μέσα. 

Καθε μέρα ανακαλύπτω διαδρομές που δεν έπρεπε να προτιμόνται. Απλά δεν καταλαβαίνω πια γιατί θα πρέπει να εξαρτάμαι από τόσους πολλούς που στο τέλος τέλος δεν έχουν δοκιμάσει *ποτέ* bandwidth test να δουν πως πάνε τα link τους. 

Προτείνω σύγκλιση meeting - voip conference - irc chat όπου θα συμμετέχουν όσοι θέλουμε να περάσουμε σε μια νέα δομή, μικρότερη και bugless.
Θα το θέσω και πιο εκβιαστικά: αν δεν υπάρξει κάποια αλλαγή -πρόταση στις επόμενες 5 ημέρες σκέφτομαι σοβαρά την αποχώρηση, εκτός και αν τα λινκ της xrisoula και του petzi επιθυμούν την παραμονή....

----------


## aangelis

> Θα το θέσω και πιο εκβιαστικά: αν δεν υπάρξει κάποια αλλαγή -πρόταση στις επόμενες 5 ημέρες σκέφτομαι σοβαρά την αποχώρηση, εκτός και αν τα λινκ της xrisoula και του petzi επιθυμούν την παραμονή....


Εγώ θα ήθελα καλύτερη δομή της περιοχής μας με καλύτερα εσωτερικά λινκ. Εαν όμως δεν μπορούμε να το κάνουμε τότε όντως καλύτερα να έχω τα σούπερ κοντινά kakkalos και sv1gft, το μακρινό μου link μου με climber που πάντα με πήγαινε εκεί που ήθελα και όποιο άλλο που θα με απομακρύνει απο διαφορα προβληματα.

Περικλη απο την άλλη όμως οταν συζητάμε και έχουμε διαπιστώσει καποια τραγικά λινκ για τα οποία κανεις δεν μιλάει γιατι ειναι λινκ του φίλου του, του ξαδέλφου του, του φίλου του ταδε για τον τέδε λόγο τότε αστα.

----------


## mojiro

> ... δεν μιλάει γιατι ειναι λινκ του φίλου του, του ξαδέλφου του, του φίλου του ταδε για τον τέδε λόγο τότε αστα....


γινατε που γινατε μπαχαλο...
να ποσταρω ενα ομορφο εξελακι που εχει αναληση και τεστς για αρκετα λινκς ?
λινκς του confed και τιποτα παραπανω

----------


## vmanolis

*petzi* : *+ + + +*





> Προτείνω σύγκλιση meeting - voip conference - irc chat όπου θα συμμετέχουν όσοι θέλουμε να περάσουμε σε μια νέα δομή, μικρότερη και bugless.


Αυτό το περιμένουμε εδώ καιρό πως και πως.  ::

----------


## aangelis

> γινατε που γινατε μπαχαλο...
> να ποσταρω ενα ομορφο εξελακι που εχει αναληση και τεστς για αρκετα λινκς ?
> λινκς του confed και τιποτα παραπανω


Ας απαντήσουν πρώτα όλοι θετικά και μετά κάν'το.

Θελω να δώσω όμως ένα παράδειγμα. Εχω ενα λινκ 5g απλό το οποίο μεταφέρει με μηδενική ισχύ και μπόλικο καλώδιο 18/18mbit. Δεν μπορώ όμως με τίποτα να ανταγωνιστώ 1 'γαμάτο' λινκ που γνωρίζω που παίζει 5g turbo με ισχύ 23, χωρίς οπτική, αφού μεταφέρει 40mbit/40mbit.

Αλλα παρατράγουδα.. ατάκες..

"Ρε σύ γιατί το olsr με πηγαίνει απο το λινκ που έχω με τον τάδε; Γκαντεμιά αφού αυτό το λινκ με έχει bandwidth καλό"
Ελα μου όμως που το 'καλό' του λινκ εχει bandwidth και προφανώς packet-loss..

"εχω ένα λινκ με το confederation σας και δεν μεταφέρει αρκετό bandwidth και δεν θέλω να το κόψω, μαλλον θα το βάλω σε turbo μήπως και παίξει"
εαν έχει λινκ με το confederation που φουλάρει στα 14mbit και ψαχνει λύσεις turbo αστα να πάνε

----------


## vmanolis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mojiro
> 
> γινατε που γινατε μπαχαλο...
> να ποσταρω ενα ομορφο εξελακι που εχει αναληση και τεστς για αρκετα λινκς ?
> λινκς του confed και τιποτα παραπανω
> 
> 
> Ας απαντήσουν πρώτα όλοι θετικά και μετά κάν'το.


+ + + + + 





> . . . Δεν μπορώ όμως με τίποτα να ανταγωνιστώ 1 'γαμάτο' λινκ που γνωρίζω που παίζει 5g turbo με ισχύ 23, χωρίς οπτική, αφού μεταφέρει 40mbit/40mbit.


Καλή η "ελευθερία" του καθενός όταν λέμε ότι ο καθένας είναι κύριος του κόμβου του και δεν μπορεί κανείς να τον αναγκάσει να κάνει κάτι. Θα πρότεινα όμως να υπάρχει ένας read-only λογαριασμός στους router μας, ώστε να "ρίχνει μια ματιά" κάπου-κάπου ένας πιο γνώστης από εμάς, είτε λέγεται mojiro, είτε aangelis, είτε δεν ξέρω γω πώς.
Δεν μιλάω για αφέντη πάνω στο κεφάλι μας, αλλά για ένα πιο έμπειρο μάτι (και... μυαλό) από το δικό μας.
Και εγώ ακούω για 5GHz links με turbo σε default και βάλε ισχύ. Αυτό (όπως και άλλα) πρέπει να περιοριστούν. Αν όμως δεν υπάρχει κάποιος να στο δείξει ότι εδώ είσαι λάθος, δεν πρόκειται κάποιος μη γνώστης να το ψάξει, αφού έτσι κι αλλιώς... δεν σκαμπάζει και πολλά.

----------


## anka

Το OLSR νομιζω οτι δεν ειναι το προβλημα μας κυριοι αλλα τα μπαζολινκ που υπηρχαν, υπαρχουν και θα υπαρχουν παντα γιατι τα λινκ ειναι και θεμα γνωριμιας και κολλητηλικι. Απο ολους οσους αναφερθηκαν κανενας δεν εσπασε λινκ εκτος του Αποστολη και μολις 3 με 4 λινκ βγηκαν απο αλλους. Δυστηχως ετσι δεν παιζει το πραγμα και νομιζω οτι ενα meeting με τα ατομα του confederation θα πρεπει να γινει, δεν βγαζω τον εαυτο μου εξω, γιατι οι περισσοτεροι δεν γνωριζομαστε καν. Συμφωνω με τον petzi δεν μπορεις να κανεις κουμαντο σε τοσους κομβους και να διορθωνεις μ@λ@κιες αλλων συνεχεια ουτε να κανεις τον αστινομο σε οτι γινετε, αναλογα με το μυαλο του καθενος σε αλλους ειναι ασπρο και σε αλλους μαυρο.

----------


## petzi

και εγώ έσπασα/τροποποίησα link το xrisoula-ggw έγινα ggchome-ggw, βγήκε το mopy-vassilis και mopy-ggchome και άλλοι νομίζω κάνανε προσπάθειες (βασικά το κερατσίνι ήταν ήδη έτοιμο - εμείς έχουμε το πρόβλημα στη Νίκαια-Κορυδαλλό).
Ο προβληματισμός μου παραμένει : με το olsr δεν θα αποφεύγαμε mpazolink? (και οι εναλλακτικές bazolink είναι?)

Προτάσεις δεν βλέπω...
Αποχώρηση του sw1jgg είδα μέχρι στιγμής.  ::

----------


## anka

> και εγώ έσπασα/τροποποίησα link το xrisoula-ggw έγινα ggchome-ggw, βγήκε το mopy-vassilis και mopy-ggchome και άλλοι νομίζω κάνανε προσπάθειες (βασικά το κερατσίνι ήταν ήδη έτοιμο - εμείς έχουμε το πρόβλημα στη Νίκαια-Κορυδαλλό).
> Ο προβληματισμός μου παραμένει : με το olsr δεν θα αποφεύγαμε mpazolink? (και οι εναλλακτικές bazolink είναι?)
> 
> Προτάσεις δεν βλέπω...
> Αποχώρηση του sw1jgg είδα μέχρι στιγμής.


Το θεμα ειναι περικλη οτι ενα κουκος αντε 2  ::  δεν φερνουν την ανοιξη. Αμα τρεχαν ολοι σαν και εσενα και σαν μερικα ατομα μεσα στο confederation, και δεν βγαζω τον εαυτο μου απ'εξω, δεν θα γραφαμε τιποτα απο τα παραπανω. Ισως και να πρεπει να σπασουμε ισως και οχι. Πρωτα νομιζω οτι μια συναντηση με ολους, εαν ειναι δυνατο να γινει, και να μιλησουμε ανοικτα θα βοηθηση να βγαλουμε καποια ακρη. Δεν μπορει 3 με 4 να τρεχουν για ολους μεσα σε ενα confederation.

----------


## petzi

> Σε δοκιμές για να δω εαν όντως λειτουργεί το olsr στην επιλογή των διαδρομών σε διάφορες ώρες και μέρες όλα έδειχναν ότι όντως η διαδρομή ειναι πάντα αυτή με το μικρότερο latency και packet loss.
> 
> Παράδειγμα κάνοντας tracepath προς τον maragos (στον οποίο μπορώ να φτάσω με διάφορες διαδρομές με διαφορετικά hops) τσεκαρα ότι όντως περνάω απο τα λινκ με την καλύτερη ποιότητα.
> 
> Η πρώτη διαδρομή εχει καλύτερους χρόνους ms αλλα και καλύτερους δείκτες στον χάρτη (ολα τα λινκ εχουν δείκτη 1.00), στην δευτερη διαδρομή το λινκ sw1ggw με sv1ceb εχει δείκτη 1.03
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


συγνώμη τώρα, αλλά αν μια εσωτερική διαδρομή θέλει 5-6 hops για να φτάσει (αντί για 2-3 με bgp-quagga μέσω καλιθέας πχ) δεν είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερες οι πιθανότητες να δημιουργηθεί πρόβλημα ? (το παράδειγμα εδώ ίσως είναι ατυχές γιατί ο αποστόλης φροντίζει τα λινκ του και τα λινκ των λινκ του). 
Ακομα και αν φροντίζει κανείς τα λινκ του είναι πολλαπλάσιες οι πιθανότητες να εμφανιστούν, έστω παροδικα, προβλήματα λόγω βροχής πχ.
Η λύση από όσο εχω καταλάβει είναι να μπορεί να καταφέρει κανείς να μην υπάρχει μεγαλύτερη εσωτερική διαδρομή απο 3 hops. Τα 3 hops δύσκολα χαλάνε (πιο δύσκολα απο τα 6) και θα έχουν εναλλακτικές που πάλι δύσκολα θα χαλάνε

----------


## petzi

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από petzi
> 
> και εγώ έσπασα/τροποποίησα link το xrisoula-ggw έγινα ggchome-ggw, βγήκε το mopy-vassilis και mopy-ggchome και άλλοι νομίζω κάνανε προσπάθειες (βασικά το κερατσίνι ήταν ήδη έτοιμο - εμείς έχουμε το πρόβλημα στη Νίκαια-Κορυδαλλό).
> Ο προβληματισμός μου παραμένει : με το olsr δεν θα αποφεύγαμε mpazolink? (και οι εναλλακτικές bazolink είναι?)
> 
> Προτάσεις δεν βλέπω...
> Αποχώρηση του sw1jgg είδα μέχρι στιγμής. 
> 
> 
> Το θεμα ειναι περικλη οτι ενα κουκος αντε 2  δεν φερνουν την ανοιξη. Αμα τρεχαν ολοι σαν και εσενα και σαν μερικα ατομα μεσα στο confederation, και δεν βγαζω τον εαυτο μου απ'εξω, δεν θα γραφαμε τιποτα απο τα παραπανω. Ισως και να πρεπει να σπασουμε ισως και οχι. Πρωτα νομιζω οτι μια συναντηση με ολους, εαν ειναι δυνατο να γινει, και να μιλησουμε ανοικτα θα βοηθηση να βγαλουμε καποια ακρη. Δεν μπορει 3 με 4 να τρεχουν για ολους μεσα σε ενα confederation.


Σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν αποχωρώ χωρίς συμφωνία αφού παίρνω και άλλους στο λαιμό μου. Εγω δεν τρέχω, εγώ γκρινιάζω, αλλά νομίζω ότι σχηματίζω άποψη από την εμπειρία που δεν δείχνει μόνο τον ανθρώπινο παραγοντα σαν προβλημα αλλά και την αδυναμία του setup να αντέξει το μοντέλο που του βάλαμε. Δεν είμαι κατά απαραίτητα, είμαι αντικειμενικός οταν πριν το olsr πήγαινα μια χαρά παντού (με ελάχιστες εξαιρέσεις, που όμως ταλαιπωρούσαν κι αλλους στο awmn) ενω τώρα περνάω 1 ώρα κάθε μέρα βρίζοντας τον mojiro και τον aangelis για πράγματα που δεν φταίνε.

Πραγματικά πιστεύω ότι τα κακά λινκ δεν τα έβλεπα πριν που πήγαινα στο γείτονα μέσω καλλιθέας. Άσε που τα καλά λινκ θα είναι σε ολα τα πρωτόκολλα καλά.

Τους απέξω γιατί να τους ταλαιπωρούμε με 6 hops (που αν τα φροντίζουν μέτρια έως καλά ) δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να ανταγωνιστούν 2 hops που φροντίζονται το ίδιο μέτρια έως καλά?

----------


## vmanolis

Παρότι όπως λέει και στο αβατάρ μου είμαι εγγεγραμμένος και παρακολουθώ τα του ΑΜΔΑ από "03 Δεκ 2002", εν τούτοις δηλώνω μπερδεμένος από την κατάσταση που βλέπω να υπάρχει.
Από την μία δηλώνουμε *ερασιτεχνικό δίκτυο* με σκοπό (μεταξύ των άλλων) τον *πειραματισμό* στην εφαρμογή νέων τεχνολογιών στο δημιούργημά *μας* (βλέπε ΑΜΔΑ). Από την άλλη, όταν κάποιοι πειραματισμοί δεν έχουν (αρχικά) τόσο καλά αποτελέσματα, κάποιοι άλλοι "κλωτσάνε" επειδή τους χαλάνε το δίκτυο οι πρώτοι.
Αντί να βοηθάμε όλοι να βρεθεί μια σωστή λύση μακροπρόθεσμα για το κάθε πρόβλημα που παρουσιάζεται στον όποιο από εμάς, σκεφτόμαστε βραχυπρόθεσμα ότι δεν φτάνουμε στον Α ή στον Β "προορισμό".
Εξακολουθώ πάντως να περιμένω την άποψη των (ομολογουμένως) πιο γνώστων πάνω στα δίκτυα. Εγώ ακόμα... μαθαίνω.  ::

----------


## quam

Εκ των υστέρων πολλά μπορούν να ειπωθούν, και συνήθως τα άσχημα. Σαν απλός παρατηρητής (μια που βρίσκομαι εκτός confed.) θα πρότεινα να μην διαλυθεί το σύμπαν, γιατί αυτό θα συμβεί αν διαλυθεί χωρίς πρόγραμμα ό'τι έχει φτιαχτεί μέχρι τώρα. 
Σίγουρα ο καθένας έχει διαφορετικό τρόπο αντιμετώπισης τέτοιων καταστάσεων ειδικά όταν υπάρχει φόρτιση, όμως για το καλό του δυκτίου θα πρέπει να υπάρξει μια σχετική ηρεμία και αυτοσυγκράτηση. 
Άλωστε για αυτό δεν έγινε το confederation ?

Περικλή,
όλοι γνωρίζουμε πόσο ικανός είσαι, ειδικά δε στη οργάνωση meetings είσαι ασυναγώνιστος. Θα πρότεινα λοιπόν να αναλάβεις και αυτή τη διοργάνωση, αν φυσικά δεν έχεις πρόβλημα. Ήδη οι περισσότεροι το έχουν ζητήσει.

Όποιος είναι μέσα για ένα meeting να το πει τώρα. Οι παλιές δημοσιεύσεις δεν πιάνονται.

----------


## vmanolis

Ακόμα κι αύριο να γίνει, έρχομαι. Ποτέ δεν ζημιώθηκα σε meeting με petzi, mojiro, aangelis και άλλους γνώστες των δικτύων.
Πόσο μάλλον για meeting που αφορά το OLSR, κάτι για το οποίο "παιδευόμαστε" εδώ και καιρό αρκετοί από εμάς.

----------


## petzi

Παρασκευή - Petzospito (προτείνετε)
Απαραίτητη παρουσία aangelis - mojiro - shadowcaster που ξέρουν να μας βοηθήσουν να αξιολογήσουμε (θέλω και τους τρείς και αν υπάρχει και άλλος...να προτείνω παρουσιάση Patisia Confederation?) . Αν μαζευτούμε πάνω απο 15 πάμε σύλλογο (έστω άλλη ημερομηνία) όχι σε καφέ γιατι δεν πρόκειται να βγάλουμε άκρη. Προσκεκλημενοι : confederetiotes, wannabe confederetiotes, usedtobe-confederetiotes.

Απαραίτητη προετοιμασία : καλή διάθεση, παραδοχή ότι ξεκινάμε από τον πάτο με πολλα προβλήματα, όποιος ανεβάσει desibell (σε ήχο εννοώ) φεύγει.

----------


## vmanolis

Μέσα από τώρα όποτε κι αν γίνει.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

θα φερω και το εξελοχαρτο...

οποιος ερχεται θα του διαβαζω και τα λινκ του (εφοσον το επιθιμει)
μπροστα σε ολους. δεν εχουμε τιποτα να κριψουμε, και για ολους
ειπαρχει και απο μια παρατηρηση.

ψηφιζω για συλλογο

----------


## quam

> Προσκεκλημενοι : confederetiotes, wannabe confederetiotes, usedtobe-confederetiotes.
> 
> Απαραίτητη προετοιμασία : καλή διάθεση, παραδοχή ότι ξεκινάμε από τον πάτο με πολλα προβλήματα, όποιος ανεβάσει desibell (σε ήχο εννοώ) φεύγει.


Νομίζω πως πληρώ κάποια από τις προϋποθέσεις για να παρευρείσκομαι και εγώ.
Όσο για την προετοιμασία, ξεκινώ από σήμερα τα lexotanil  ::

----------


## alasondro

> ψηφιζω για συλλογο


κάντε το στον σύλλογο παιδιά ώστε να μπορούν να 
έρθούν και παιδιά από άλλες περιοχές που σκέφτονται να κάνουν την μετάβαση....Σίγουρα θα μάθουν πολλά και θα δουν τι πρέπει να αποφύγουν

----------


## sokratisg

Εάν πάντως το κανονίσετε για Σύλλογο (το οποιο και ψηφίζω) είμαι και εγώ μέσα. Ελπίζω να πείσω 2-3 άτομα ακόμα από την περιοχή εδώ έτσι ώστε να δούμε και εμείς από κοντά αναλυτικά όλα τα τεχνικά θέματα που αποτελούν την μετάβαση και λειτουργία σε OLSR.

----------


## vmanolis

> ψηφιζω για συλλογο


Πιστεύω ότι πρώτα πρέπει να δούμε τι θα κάνουμε εμείς σαν confederation για τα προβλήματα που έχουμε και έπειτα το βάζουμε συνολικά "επί τάπητος" σε επίπεδο ΑΜΔΑ. Ίσως μάλιστα τότε συμμετάσχουν και άτομα από το άλλο confederation για διασταύρωση απόψεων.

----------


## mojiro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mojiro
> 
> ψηφιζω για συλλογο
> 
> 
> Πιστεύω ότι πρώτα πρέπει να δούμε τι θα κάνουμε εμείς σαν confederation για τα προβλήματα που έχουμε και έπειτα το βάζουμε συνολικά "επί τάπητος" σε επίπεδο ΑΜΔΑ. Ίσως μάλιστα τότε συμμετάσχουν και άτομα από το άλλο confederation για διασταύρωση απόψεων.


ουί!

----------


## aangelis

> συγνώμη τώρα, αλλά αν μια εσωτερική διαδρομή θέλει 5-6 hops για να φτάσει (αντί για 2-3 με bgp-quagga μέσω καλιθέας πχ) δεν είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερες οι πιθανότητες να δημιουργηθεί πρόβλημα ? (το παράδειγμα εδώ ίσως είναι ατυχές γιατί ο αποστόλης φροντίζει τα λινκ του και τα λινκ των λινκ του). 
> Ακομα και αν φροντίζει κανείς τα λινκ του είναι πολλαπλάσιες οι πιθανότητες να εμφανιστούν, έστω παροδικα, προβλήματα λόγω βροχής πχ.
> Η λύση από όσο εχω καταλάβει είναι να μπορεί να καταφέρει κανείς να μην υπάρχει μεγαλύτερη εσωτερική διαδρομή απο 3 hops. Τα 3 hops δύσκολα χαλάνε (πιο δύσκολα απο τα 6) και θα έχουν εναλλακτικές που πάλι δύσκολα θα χαλάνε


Εδώ υπάρχει ενα θέμα μόνο του για συζήτηση. Οταν θέλω να πάω κάπου στην περιοχή μου να πάω με 6 hop και να κυκλοφωρώ εδώ κοντά ή να πάω τον γύρω του κόσμου απο Αγιο Δημήτριο, Καλλιθέα, Βύρωνα και Γλυφάδα σε 3 'μόνο' hop; 

Η δική μου άποψη ειναι αφού θέλω να πάω κάπου εδώ κοντά ας εχω 3 επιπλέον hops αλλα να μην βγω απο την περιοχή. Ποιος ο λόγος να δημιουργώ θόρυβο στο μισό λεκανοπέδιο επειδή θέλω να τα πώ στο voip με τον φίλο μου τον Τάκη που ειναι 10 τετράγωνα πιο πάνω; Περιορίζω την κατάληψη του κομματιού της μπάντας που χρειάζομαι σε τοπικό επίπεδο. Ειναι οικολογικό και λογικό.

Οταν η επιλογή της διαδρομής μάλιστα γινεται με ποιοτικό κριτήριο ακόμη καλύτερα. Και μην πεις παλι Περικλη το γνωστό.. "μα δεν παω απο λινκ που μπορεί να μεταφέρει πολύ traffic", γιατί το παν δεν ειναι το traffic και απο την άλλη δεν νομίζω οτι θα μπορούσε πρακτικά ενα πρωτόκολλο να κανει περιοδικά bandwidth test για να βαθμολογήσει ένα λινκ. Και εαν ακόμη το έκανε με ποιο τρόπο θα γνώριζε εαν το λινκ έχει καλή οπτική εαν παίζει τσίτα, πόσα μέτρα καλώδιο έχει, εαν ο ιδιοκτήτης ειναι τσαπατσούλης κοκ Υπαρχει παντού ο ανθρώπινος παράγοντας.

Το παρατράγουδο συνέχεια.. ατάκες

"εμείς στην περιοχή μας έχουμε γαμώ τα λινκ, κοντινά με καλό σήμα και μεταφέρουν χωρις nstream πανω απο 20mbit"

"ελα ρε πως γίνεται αυτό;"

"βαζεις ενα τουρμπάκι και είσαι κομπλε, θα βαλω και με το λινκ που έχω με το confederation σας"

"ρε μεγαλε είδαμε και πάθαμε να καταργήσουμε τα turbo link μεταξύ μας για να τα πυκνώσουμε χωρίς πρόβλημα και θα κανεις λινκ με την περιοχή σε turbo;"

"σιγά μωρε"

----------


## aangelis

> Πιστεύω ότι πρώτα πρέπει να δούμε τι θα κάνουμε εμείς σαν confederation για τα προβλήματα που έχουμε και έπειτα το βάζουμε συνολικά "επί τάπητος" σε επίπεδο ΑΜΔΑ. Ίσως μάλιστα τότε συμμετάσχουν και άτομα από το άλλο confederation για διασταύρωση απόψεων.


Καλύτερα σε πρώτη φάση να τα πούμε στο σπίτι του Περικλή και μετά κανουμε και γκάδερινγκ γενικό.

----------


## aangelis

> Ο προβληματισμός μου παραμένει : με το olsr δεν θα αποφεύγαμε mpazolink? (και οι εναλλακτικές bazolink είναι?)


Το olsr θα επιλέξει την λιγότερο χειρότερη διαδρομή. Δεν θα μας φτιάξει και τα λινκ.

----------


## mojiro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από petzi
> 
> Ο προβληματισμός μου παραμένει : με το olsr δεν θα αποφεύγαμε mpazolink? (και οι εναλλακτικές bazolink είναι?)
> 
> 
> Το olsr θα επιλέξει την λιγότερο χειρότερη διαδρομή. Δεν θα μας φτιάξει και τα λινκ.


αυτο που εχω δει:

1) σε εξομοιωτη δικτυων, παει απλως τελεια

2) στα πειραματα που ειχαμε κανει παλαιοτερα με περιπου 10 ρουτερς
και vpn's για να τρεχει δοκιμαστικα το olsr, επεξε πληρως αναμενομενα
συμφωνα με το θεωριτικο του μοντελο.

3) εδω ειχαμε ~30 ρουτερς, πολυπλοκο configuration, εξαρτομενο απο
τους διπλανους, καθως και BGP εντως και εκτως...

μακαρι να ειχα δυνατοτητα στον εξομοιωτη να βαλω BGP+OLSR

για μενα ολα τα καλα του οlsr ριμαχτηκαν απο το bgp/quagga.

δε ξερω αλλα σε γενικες γραμμες δεν ειδα αυτα που περιμενα. πιο
πολυ με απογοητευσε οτι το config καποιου επιρεαζε ενα σεβαστο
αριθμο κομβων. αυτο συμβαινει και παλι εξ' αιτιας του bgp/quagga.
αν ηταν μονο olsr, τα πραματα θα ηταν πολυ πιο απλα και σταθερα.

το βρισκω δυσκολο να απομονωθει το olsr σε μια περιοχη. βρισκω
δυσκολη την εφαρμογη του με αυτες τις συνθηκες. η μονη περιοχη
που θεορω οτι μπορει να δουλεψει σωστα το olsr ειναι αυτη της
Αμφιαλης.

αυτα...
και οσο αφορα εμενα... ερχεται εξεταστικη και επειτα θα αρχησω να
ασχολουμαι ολο και λιγοτερο με ολα τουτα, δινοντας προταιρεοτητα
σε αλλα πραματα.

το routing.awmn θα συνεχισει να ενημερονεται με εργαλεια και οδηγους
ασχετα με την εξελιξη του olsr στον πειραια.

----------


## papashark

Μια που τώρα μπαίνω στο φόρουμ ύστερα από πολλές ώρες, να πω ότι και εγώ θα συμφωνούσα για μια συνάντηση στο petzoσπιτο, ή σε άλλο μεγάλο χώρο (μπορώ να διαθέσω στα πετράλωνα), αλλά θα παρακαλούσα όχι στον σύλλογο (για διάφορους λόγους).

Τα θέματα συζήτησης είναι πολλά και καλό θα είναι να υπάρχει μια αντζέντα :



```
1) Ενημέρωση του κόσμου :
- τι κάνει το olsr
- τι αλλάζει από πριν
- γιατί το λινκ μου δεν έχει τράφφικ
- μπακάλικη εξήγηση, γιατί πολλοί από εμάς τους 30 δεν έχουμε την κατάλληλη υποδομή για να καταλάβουμε με τεχνικούς όρους.

2) Εντυπώσεις από τα προβλήματα (να γίνουμε κοινονοί της γνώσης)
- Προβλήματα από λανθασμένα setup
- Aναπάντεχα προβλήματα
- Ανεξήγητα προβλήματα
- Αλλαγές διαδρομών,
- Ταχύτερη διαδρομή

3) Μόνο το μέγεθος μετράει ?
- Προτάσεις διαχωρισμού
- Προβλήματα να παραμείνουμε όσο είμαστε
- Πρόταση να μεγαλώσουμε κιάλλο (να βάλουμε τα ΝΠ να μην φωνάζει ο cha0s)

4) Το επόμενο βήμα

5) Η κατήργηση
- Υπέρ
- Κατά
- Μεθοδολογία
```


Πάντως να πω ότι κάποια πράγματα δεν λύνονται είτε καθόλου είτε απλά όχι εύκολα :
1) Η άγνοια το κόσμου, όταν ήρθε το ΜΤ με τα κουμπάκια, πολλοί άρχισαν να συμμετάσχουν χωρίς να ξέρουν τι κάνουν
2) Τα μπαζολίνκ, όλοι έχουμε, και εγώ, και εσύ που διαβάζεις, και ο άλλος που είπε "πάλι ένα κατεβατό μ@λ@κίες γράφει ο Papashark, που να το διαβάζω)
3) Το πρόβλημα του κοινού AS, ότι και να γίνει, και 10 κόμβοι να είναι, και 4-5 μικρότερα Olsr να φτιάξουμε, σε κάποιες διαδρομές, θα παρατηρείτε το φαινόμενο να περνάει κανείς 15 hop αντί για 8 με χειρότερο αποτέλεσμα...
4) Ο προσωπικός μας εγωισμός/μαγκιά, κάτι για το οποίο φημιζόμαστε εδώ στον Πειραιά  ::

----------


## petzi

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από petzi
> 
> συγνώμη τώρα, αλλά αν μια εσωτερική διαδρομή θέλει 5-6 hops για να φτάσει (αντί για 2-3 με bgp-quagga μέσω καλιθέας πχ) δεν είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερες οι πιθανότητες να δημιουργηθεί πρόβλημα ? (το παράδειγμα εδώ ίσως είναι ατυχές γιατί ο αποστόλης φροντίζει τα λινκ του και τα λινκ των λινκ του). 
> Ακομα και αν φροντίζει κανείς τα λινκ του είναι πολλαπλάσιες οι πιθανότητες να εμφανιστούν, έστω παροδικα, προβλήματα λόγω βροχής πχ.
> Η λύση από όσο εχω καταλάβει είναι να μπορεί να καταφέρει κανείς να μην υπάρχει μεγαλύτερη εσωτερική διαδρομή απο 3 hops. Τα 3 hops δύσκολα χαλάνε (πιο δύσκολα απο τα 6) και θα έχουν εναλλακτικές που πάλι δύσκολα θα χαλάνε
> 
> 
> Εδώ υπάρχει ενα θέμα μόνο του για συζήτηση. Οταν θέλω να πάω κάπου στην περιοχή μου να πάω με 6 hop και να κυκλοφωρώ εδώ κοντά ή να πάω τον γύρω του κόσμου απο Αγιο Δημήτριο, Καλλιθέα, Βύρωνα και Γλυφάδα σε 3 'μόνο' hop; 
> 
> Η δική μου άποψη ειναι αφού θέλω να πάω κάπου εδώ κοντά ας εχω 3 επιπλέον hops αλλα να μην βγω απο την περιοχή. Ποιος ο λόγος να δημιουργώ θόρυβο στο μισό λεκανοπέδιο επειδή θέλω να τα πώ στο voip με τον φίλο μου τον Τάκη που ειναι 10 τετράγωνα πιο πάνω; Περιορίζω την κατάληψη του κομματιού της μπάντας που χρειάζομαι σε τοπικό επίπεδο. Ειναι οικολογικό και λογικό.


- Τα 3 hops λογικών αποστάσεων θα είναι πιο αξιόπιστα από 6 ( στις ίδιες συνθήκες φροντίδας), πάει και τελείωσε (το κορυδαλλός - καλλιθέα δεν είναι απαραίτητα πιο μακρυνό από το κορυδαλλός αμφιάλη σε χλμ) .
Τα καλά λινκ είναι καλά παντού και δεν εξαρτώνται από το Δήμο του Λεκανοπεδίου που βρίσκονται.
- To οικολογικό μέρος δεν το καταλαβαίνω... έχουμε κόψει κανένα μακρυνό λινκ ή είναι στο σχεδιασμό για να κάνουμε κάτι τέτοιο? Η μήπως καινούριοι κόμβοι θα "χωράνε" στο υπάρχον μικρό confederation που όταν μεγαλώνει γίνεται "ευθραυστο" (από τον ανθρώπινο παράγοντα)?
- Δεν αμφισβητώ τις ικανότητες του πρωτοκόλλου: ΟΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΤΩΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΙΚΟ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΕΛΠΙΔΑ ΑΝΑΡΡΩΣΗΣ


και ναι αποστόλη, είμαι άσχετος και περιμένω λαγούς με πετραχείλια από το καινούριο, ακόμα και να μου βελτιώσει το σήμα, να μου αυξήσει το τράφικ, το bandwidth, να μου ψήνει καφέ και αν είναι δυνατό να με ξυπνάει το πρωί για τη δουλειά. *Οκ δεν μου τα έκανε, αλλά δεν έχω τουλάχιστον αυτά που είχα πριν...*  ::   ::

----------


## viper7gr

petzi+++

----------


## Cha0s

Αν γίνει στα Πετράλωνα με βολεύει και μένα να περάσω μία βόλτα να τα πούμε από κοντά.


Για σύλλογο δεν το κόβω να έρχομαι, και για σπίτι του Περικλή αφενώς δεν μπορώ να προσκαλέσω τον εαυτό μου  ::  και αφετέρου είναι μακρυά και δεν έχω μεταφορικό (και η συγκοινωνία είναι μαρτύριο από Ελληνικό μέχρι εκεί!)


Για τα υπόλοιπα απλά δεν έχουν καμία βάση...
Με το να μαζεύετε traffic από όλο το λεκανοπέδιο αλήθεια δεν είναι αντιοικολογικό; Δεν βρωμίζετε την περιοχή σας με traffic που θα μπορούσε να περάσει από 1002 άλλες διαδρομές;


Τα θεωρώ πολύ ελαφριά επιχειρήματα ρε παιδιά αυτά.

Παραδεχτείτε ότι το έχετε στήσει λάθος το πράγμα και δεν βγαίνει με 30 κόμβους από πολλές απόψεις. Ξεκινήστε σωστό σχεδιασμό από το μηδέν με το πολύ 8 κόμβους ανά confederation και σίγουρα θα υπάρχουν θετικά αποτελέσματα.

----------


## kinglyr

Τελικά τι θα γίνει θα συναντηθούμε??? και αν ναι που και πότε?

----------


## nikpanGR

> Τελικά τι θα γίνει θα συναντηθούμε??? και αν ναι που και πότε?


Παιδιά θα με ενδιέφερε και εμένα πολύ αυτή η συνάντηση,μπορείτε να με ενημερώστε όταν γίνει?Thanks in Advance...

----------


## mojiro

> ή σε άλλο μεγάλο χώρο (μπορώ να διαθέσω στα πετράλωνα), αλλά θα παρακαλούσα όχι στον σύλλογο (για διάφορους λόγους).


καλως εφοσον συμφωνουν ολοι,
κανονισε το για Παρασκευη νωρις το απογευμα, οχι βραδυ

----------


## vmanolis

> αυτο που εχω δει:
> 
> 1) σε εξομοιωτη δικτυων, παει απλως τελεια
> . . . 
> μακαρι να ειχα δυνατοτητα στον εξομοιωτη να βαλω BGP+OLSR


Εξομοιωτή ΑΜΔΑ δυστηχώς όμως δεν έχουμε.  ::  





> ... αλλά *δεν έχω τουλάχιστον αυτά που είχα πριν*...


Πικρή η αλήθεια.  ::  





> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> ή σε άλλο μεγάλο χώρο (μπορώ να διαθέσω στα πετράλωνα), αλλά θα παρακαλούσα όχι στον σύλλογο (για διάφορους λόγους).
> 
> 
> καλως εφοσον συμφωνουν ολοι,
> κανονισε το για Παρασκευη νωρις το απογευμα, οχι βραδυ


Αναμένουμε λοιπόν πού και πότε. Ελπίζω το "νωρίς το απόγευμα" να είναι μετά τις 17:00.  ::

----------


## anka

> Αναμένουμε λοιπόν πού και πότε. Ελπίζω το "νωρίς το απόγευμα" να είναι μετά τις 17:00.


Συμφωνω μετα τις 5.

----------


## eufonia

Παιδιά, έχω μια απορία. 
Σύμφωνα με τον οδηγό του Βασίλη (εδώ), πρέπει "*να λειτουργεί traffic shaping/QoS σε όλα τα links εντός του AS*".

Κάτι τέτοιο έχει γίνει?

Δεν είναι νύξη και δεν θέλω να δημιουργήσω προστριβές, απλά ρωτάω.

----------


## mojiro

σε παρα πολλα λινκ οχι,

αλλα τι να σου κανει σε λινκ των 5-10mbit που με το
ζορυ κλειδωνουν στα 18mbit ?

----------


## sokratisg

> αλλα τι να σου κανει σε λινκ των 5-10mbit που με το
> ζορυ κλειδωνουν στα 18mbit ?


Εεε συνήθως το κόβεις γιατί με τέτοια ταχύτητα από ότι φαντάζομαι δεν υπάρχει οπτική.

----------


## mojiro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mojiro
> 
> αλλα τι να σου κανει σε λινκ των 5-10mbit που με το
> ζορυ κλειδωνουν στα 18mbit ?
> 
> 
> Εεε συνήθως το κόβεις γιατί με τέτοια ταχύτητα από ότι φαντάζομαι δεν υπάρχει οπτική.


οπτικη δεν υπαρχει, ορεξη για κεντραρισμα δεν υπαρχει, ορεξη για software σκαλισμα δεν υπαρχει, αλλα λινκ υπαρχει

----------


## eufonia

> σε παρα πολλα λινκ οχι,
> 
> αλλα τι να σου κανει σε λινκ των 5-10mbit που με το
> ζορυ κλειδωνουν στα 18mbit ?


Υπό αυτές τις συνθήκες λοιπόν, τα όποια προβλήματα έχουν παρατηρηθεί, είναι λίγο-πολύ αναμενόμενα...  ::  

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> ή σε άλλο μεγάλο χώρο (μπορώ να διαθέσω στα πετράλωνα), αλλά θα παρακαλούσα όχι στον σύλλογο (για διάφορους λόγους).
> 
> 
> καλως εφοσον συμφωνουν ολοι,
> κανονισε το για Παρασκευη νωρις το απογευμα, οχι βραδυ


Οκ


*Παρασκευή 19 Ιανουαρίου, ώρα 19:00*

Παράκληση να είναι άπαντα τα μέλη του confederation, προσπαθήστε να ενημερώσετε και όσους δεν διαβάζουν συχνά το forum.




Τόπος συνάντησης η Αεραθλητική Λέσχη Αθηνών & Ολύμπου: 

(προσοχή μετακόμισε στην επάνω μεριά του δρόμου !) 

Μπορείτε να έρθετε με τον ηλεκτρικό (κατεβαίνετε στάση Κάτω Πετραλώνων από την μεριά των Άνω Πετραλώνων και ανεβαίνετε προς Αθήνα). Ακολουθείτε την Τρειών Ιεραρχών, μέχρι την οδό Μελιταίων, όπου κάνετε δεξιά και στο καπάκι δεξιά για να βγείτε στην Θεσσαλονίκης. Ενναλακτικά μπαίνετε στην Θεσσαλονίκης από Χαμοστέρνας. 

Η δνση είναι Θεσσαλονίκης 79 και φυσικά είναι ημιπόγειο

Τόπος συνάντησης : *PETZOΣΠΙΤΟ*

----------


## Cha0s

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=27522  ::

----------


## mojiro

ε 20:30 ειναι, δεν ειναι 17:00 και σιγα μην ειναι ολοι εκει απο τις 21:00  ::

----------


## SV1EFT

Παρασκευή 19 Ιανουαρίου, ώρα 17:00 
Εγώ αυτήν την ώρα κατάλαβα ότι είναι η συνάντηση.  ::   ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Οκ
> 
> *Παρασκευή 19 Ιανουαρίου, ώρα 17:00*
> 
> Παράκληση να είναι άπαντα τα μέλη του confederation, προσπαθήστε να ενημερώσετε και όσους δεν διαβάζουν συχνά το forum.





> ε 20:30 ειναι, δεν ειναι 17:00 και σιγα μην ειναι ολοι εκει απο τις 21:00





> Παρασκευή 19 Ιανουαρίου, ώρα 17:00 
> Εγώ αυτήν την ώρα κατάλαβα ότι είναι η συνάντηση.


Παιδιά, οργανωθείτε.  ::

----------


## Cha0s

> ε 20:30 ειναι, δεν ειναι 17:00 και σιγα μην ειναι ολοι εκει απο τις 21:00


17:00 σχολάω από την δουλειά... ώσπου να φύγω από άλιμο και να φτάσω Πετράλωνα (λεωφορείο, μετρό, ηλεκτρικό και το ανάποδο για να γυρίσω) θα φάω μία ώρα...
Άλλη μία ώρα για τον γυρισμό + πόσες ώρες στα πετράλωνα + πόσες ώρες στο μάσα meeting...

Και παρασκευή... χλωμό με κόβω  ::   :: 
Καλύτερα να πάω για μάσα...είναι και 15 λεπτά από το σπίτ μου... να πάρω και κανένα κιλό...άντε μπας και μεγαλώσω λίγο και εγώ  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

> ε 20:30 ειναι, δεν ειναι 17:00 και σιγα μην ειναι ολοι εκει απο τις 21:00


ρε πεδες, για το cha0s πηγαινε....

----------


## quam

άκυρο μήνυμα

----------


## petzi

μετά από συζήτηση και με τον papashark παρακαλώ ενημερώστε τους synconfederetionίτες να συμμετέχουν στο meeting που θα γίνει στο 

*petzospito την Παρασκευή 19 Ιανουαρίου ώρα 19:00* 

Δηλώσεις συμμετοχής εδώ.
_Το προηγούμενο ποστ του papashark παρακαλώ να μην λαμβάνεται υπόψη_

----------


## Cha0s

19 Ιανουαρίου εννοείς; Ή μεθαύριο;  ::

----------


## anka

> μετά από συζήτηση και με τον papashark παρακαλώ ενημερώστε τους synconfederetionίτες να συμμετέχουν στο meeting που θα γίνει στο 
> 
> *petzospito την Παρασκευή 19 Ιανουαρίου ώρα 19:00* 
> 
> Δηλώσεις συμμετοχής εδώ.
> _Το προηγούμενο ποστ του papashark παρακαλώ να μην λαμβάνεται υπόψη_


Θα ειμαι εκει!

----------


## sw1klk

Τελικά ο Petzi σώζει την κατάσταση πάλι..  ::  

Βάλε στην λίστα *sw1klk* και *marago*

----------


## sv1gfu

> μετά από συζήτηση και με τον papashark παρακαλώ ενημερώστε τους synconfederetionίτες να συμμετέχουν στο meeting που θα γίνει στο 
> 
> *petzospito την Παρασκευή 19 Ιανουαρίου ώρα 19:00* 
> 
> Δηλώσεις συμμετοχής εδώ.
> _Το προηγούμενο ποστ του papashark παρακαλώ να μην λαμβάνεται υπόψη_


sv1gfu & sv1gft count us in

----------


## mojiro

για να απαλλαχτεί και από τα graphs το σύστημα σας μπορώ,
να σας περάσω στο http://www.routing.awmn/?30:20

----------


## mojiro

όποιος έρθει στη συνάντηση ας αφιερώσει 10 λεπτά και να διαβάσει
το παρακάτω κείμενο. Θα γίνει αναφορά στην ποιότητα των Link
μας, και πώς μπορούν να βελτιωθούν, φτάνοντας στο μέγιστο των
δυνατοτήτων τους.

_Θες πιο γρήγορο 5GHz Link ?_
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=24341

----------


## akops76

Σημειώστε στους συμμετέχοντες..και τους shadowcaster & akops76

----------


## vmanolis

> 19 Ιανουαρίου εννοείς; Ή μεθαύριο;


Εννοεί αυτή την Παρασκευή 19 του μήνα.  ::  
Μέσα και εγώ φυσικά.  ::

----------


## anka

nothing.....

Edit

----------


## Cha0s

```
[[email protected] ~]# mtr -c 10 -r www.awmn
HOST                                    LOSS  RCVD SENT    BEST     AVG   WORST
router.cha0s.awmn                         0%    10   10    0.26    0.65    1.11
gw-cha0s.vassilis.awmn                    0%    10   10    1.92    2.14    4.18
gw-vassilis.sv1eft.awmn                   0%    10   10    2.92   15.49   43.24
gw-sv1eft.foxer.awmn                      0%    10   10    8.81   29.35   65.57
gw-foxer.infosat.awmn                     0%    10   10   30.09   70.12  101.04
gw-infosat.vmanolis.awmn                  0%    10   10   61.34  127.52  212.35
gw-vmanolis.shadowcaster.awmn            10%     9   10  153.09  234.42  341.83
gw-shadowcaster.tenorism.awmn             0%    10   10  190.51  227.61  325.84
gw-tenorism.spirosco.awmn                 0%    10   10  166.86  207.24  248.90
gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn              20%     8   10  149.09  180.49  211.00
gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn                 20%     8   10  140.48  190.69  228.62
rtr.ysam2.awmn                           20%     8   10  142.94  193.15  246.23
www.awmn                                 20%     8   10  143.70  185.82  246.62
```

Φανταστείτε να παίζανε και με ospf εσωτερικά τι γαμάτα λινκς θα βλέπαμε, αν με το olsr, που υποτίθεται διαλέγει την γρηγορότερη διαδρομή, πάει από εκεί...


Γ Τ Π ...

----------


## anka

> ```
> [[email protected] ~]# mtr -c 10 -r www.awmn
> HOST                                    LOSS  RCVD SENT    BEST     AVG   WORST
> router.cha0s.awmn                         0%    10   10    0.26    0.65    1.11
> gw-cha0s.vassilis.awmn                    0%    10   10    1.92    2.14    4.18
> gw-vassilis.sv1eft.awmn                   0%    10   10    2.92   15.49   43.24
> gw-sv1eft.foxer.awmn                      0%    10   10    8.81   29.35   65.57
> gw-foxer.infosat.awmn                     0%    10   10   30.09   70.12  101.04
> gw-infosat.vmanolis.awmn                  0%    10   10   61.34  127.52  212.35
> ...


Δεν υπαρχει και αλλη....  ::   ::   ::   ::  
http://www.shadow.awmn/olsr/

----------


## speedylaptop

Σημειώστε στους συμμετέχοντες


speedy & Skorpion

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

> Δεν υπαρχει και αλλη....     
> http://www.shadow.awmn/olsr/



Γαμώ τους σχεδιασμούς κάνατε τότε!

Τι να πω...  ::

----------


## aangelis

> Γαμώ τους σχεδιασμούς κάνατε τότε!
> Τι να πω...


χμ, έπρεπε να κανουμε επίσκεψη σε όλους τους εργολάβους να μας δώσουν τα σημεία στο wind που θα κατασκευάσουν τις επόμενες πολυκατοικίες τους. 

αφού ο vmanolis όμως κατάλαβε ότι εχει το σοβαρό αυτό πρόβλημα οπτικής κατι πρέπει να γίνει. καλύτερα να κλεισει το λινκ κατα την γνώμη μου.

----------


## petzi

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Cha0s
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> [[email protected] ~]# mtr -c 10 -r www.awmn
> HOST                                    LOSS  RCVD SENT    BEST     AVG   WORST
> router.cha0s.awmn                         0%    10   10    0.26    0.65    1.11
> gw-cha0s.vassilis.awmn                    0%    10   10    1.92    2.14    4.18
> ...


υπάρχει, αλλά είναι down ο vassilisshop απο χαλασμένο 4πλό
(chaos-*vassilis-vassilishop-romeo-petzi-xrisoula*-groov-spirosco klp)

----------


## anka

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από anka
> 
> Δεν υπαρχει και αλλη....     
> http://www.shadow.awmn/olsr/
> 
> 
> 
> Γαμώ τους σχεδιασμούς κάνατε τότε!
> 
> Τι να πω...


Εφυγε κοσμος τις προηγουμενες μερες και υπαρχει προβλημα, υπομονη μεχρι και την παρασκευη στο meeting....

----------


## Cha0s

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Cha0s
> 
> Γαμώ τους σχεδιασμούς κάνατε τότε!
> Τι να πω... 
> 
> 
> χμ, έπρεπε να κανουμε επίσκεψη σε όλους τους εργολάβους να μας δώσουν τα σημεία στο wind που θα κατασκευάσουν τις επόμενες πολυκατοικίες τους. 
> 
> αφού ο vmanolis όμως κατάλαβε ότι εχει το σοβαρό αυτό πρόβλημα οπτικής κατι πρέπει να γίνει. καλύτερα να κλεισει το λινκ κατα την γνώμη μου.


Ρε Αποστόλη πραγματικά σε εκτιμώ πολύ αλλά με την υπεράσπιση που κάνεις τελευταία στο confederation με χαλάς ρε γμτ...
Αφού δεν δουλεύει σωστά. Δηλαδή τι πρέπει να κάνουμε για να το καταλάβετε ότι δημιουργεί πρόβλημα στο δίκτυο;

Εγώ όταν μετακόμισα τα περισσότερα λινκς μου έβγαιναν με κάτι -80 -85.
Μπορούσα να τα κρατήσω όλα να λέω ότι έχω λινκς και ότι περνάνε τα μισά Νότια Προάστια από μένα για να πουλάω μούρη...
Προτίμησα να κρατήσω 2-3 από τα 12 όμως και να κόψω όλα όσα δεν δούλευαν ικανοποιητικά.

Αν χτίστηκε πολυκατοικία και χάλασε κάποιο λινκ το κόβουμε δεν το κρατάμε.

Έλεος ρε γμτ.. και ο vmanolis & shadowcaster αν μη τι άλλο έπρεπε να το κόβανε με την μία.
Κάνουν λες και μπήκαν χθες στο δίκτυο και δεν ξέρουν πως να συμπεριφερθούν...

anka παραμένει άθλιος ο σχεδιασμός.
Αν τα 3-4 άτομα που φύγανε, πέφτανε σε μία βροχή;
Κώλος όλο το δίκτυο.........

----------


## aangelis

Δεν μπορώ να παω στην ταρατσα του vmanolis να του κατεβάσω το πιάτο. Ειναι παράνομο, εαν με πιάσουν θα έχω πρόβλημα.

Θα πρέπει να το κανει ο ίδιος. Ο vmanolis θα έπρεπε αμεσα όταν το λινκ του δεν έπαιζε καλα να τσεκάρει τι γίνεται και την ίδια στιγμή να το κατεβάσει.

----------


## petzi

o Αποστόλης τι φταίει όταν είναι χαλασμένο ένα λινκ που δεν το ελέγχει καν ο ίδιος?
Βαγγέλη είναι κακή συγκυρία, είναι down το vassilishop που θα έδινε και άλλες εναλλακτικές (άσε που ο mojiro παίζει με τη xrisoula).
Κατά τη φτωχή αποψή μου, απλά (?), πρέπει να μειωθούν οι εσωτερικές αποστάσεις σε αριθμό hops στο ελάχιστο για να μειώνεται και η πιθανότητα να εμφανίζονται τέτοια φαινόμενα, ή να κόψουμε το link σου με τον Βασίλη  ::   ::

----------


## anka

> anka παραμένει άθλιος ο σχεδιασμός.
> Αν τα 3-4 άτομα που φύγανε, πέφτανε σε μία βροχή;
> Κώλος όλο το δίκτυο.........


Ισως... αλλα αυτο ειναι γενικο φενομενο σε ολο το δυκτιο και οχι μονο στο μεσα στο confederation.... feeder ενυδρια και αλλα τετοια ομορφα!

----------


## aangelis

> anka παραμένει άθλιος ο σχεδιασμός.
> Αν τα 3-4 άτομα που φύγανε, πέφτανε σε μία βροχή;
> Κώλος όλο το δίκτυο.........


Χειρότερα και απο μπόρα. Οι 3 κόμβοι χαθηκαν ξαφνικά χωρις ειδοποίηση καμία, ούτε καν μετα την αποχώρηση. Εκεί που ολοι συζητάμε να βελτιώσουμε τα κακό λινκ και την τοπολογία χάσαμε κόμβους. Καθε εμπόδιο για καλό.

Θα φροντίσουμε όσοι κόμβοι ή νέα λινκ βγάλουμε (εφόσων θέλουμε να συνεχίσουμε) να είναι πάνω απο κάποιες προδιαγραφές. Χωρίς παρεξηγήσεις και βεντέτες.

----------


## Cha0s

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Cha0s
> 
> anka παραμένει άθλιος ο σχεδιασμός.
> Αν τα 3-4 άτομα που φύγανε, πέφτανε σε μία βροχή;
> Κώλος όλο το δίκτυο.........
> 
> 
> Ισως... αλλα αυτο ειναι γενικο φενομενο σε ολο το δυκτιο και οχι μονο στο μεσα στο confederation.... feeder ενυδρια και αλλα τετοια ομορφα!


Την βροχή την ανέφερα πολύ προσεκτικά.

Σε πιο πίσω σελίδες η βροχή ήταν το επιχείρημα για το confederation.

'_Όταν θα σέρνεται το δίκτυο λόγω της βροχής, εμείς εδώ θα επιλέγουμε τις καλές διαδρομές_' (με δικά μου λόγια όπως θυμάμαι το νόημα)

Περικλή αν χρειαστεί να κόψω το λινκ με τον Βασίλη για την καλύτερη ανάπτυξη του δικτύου θα το κάνω. Δεν έχω τέτοιο κόλημα (άσχετα αν εξυπηρετεί λαό εδώ κάτω  :: )

Δεν είπα ότι φταίει ο Αποστόλης για τα χάλια λινκς!  ::  

Απλά απάντησα σε αυτόν γιατί ήταν κάπως ειρωνική η απάντηση με τους εργολάβους κλπ...

Anyway, gotta go...

No hard feelings, just brainstorming  ::

----------


## aangelis

> Απλά απάντησα σε αυτόν γιατί ήταν κάπως ειρωνική η απάντηση με τους εργολάβους κλπ...


Δεν ειναι ειρωνική. Ειναι ενα φαινόμενο που το έχουμε συναντήσει και άλλες φορές και κάνουμε πλάκα για να μην τα σπάσουμε ολα. Η πλάκα ειναι ότι ειναι δεύτερη φορά που ο vmanolis χάνει link από νέα πολυκατοικία.  ::   ::  Είναι σπίστευτος.

----------


## petzi

@chaos (our confederation beta tester) 
αμάν μωρέ ούτε λίγο humor νέος άνθρωπος.... εκτός από το να κόψετε το λινκ υπάρχει και η λύση να σε βάλουμε στο confederation... xaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxa 

@ aangelis
λες να ναι σύμπτωση ότι δεν μας κάθεται το confederation?

----------


## aangelis

> @ aangelis
> λες να ναι σύμπτωση ότι δεν μας κάθεται το confederation?


όπως σε όλα τα πράγματα στην ζωή χρειάζεται συνδυασμός.

πιές (ποτάκια) μέχρι να φανταστείς το confederation να λειτουργεί,
σταμάτα πρίν το υλοποιήσεις  ::   ::   ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Cha0s
> 
> Απλά απάντησα σε αυτόν γιατί ήταν κάπως ειρωνική η απάντηση με τους εργολάβους κλπ...
> 
> 
> Δεν ειναι ειρωνική. Ειναι ενα φαινόμενο που το έχουμε συναντήσει και άλλες φορές και κάνουμε πλάκα για να μην τα σπάσουμε ολα. Η πλάκα ειναι ότι ειναι δεύτερη φορά που ο vmanolis χάνει link από νέα πολυκατοικία.   Είναι σπίστευτος.


"Δεν έτυχε, πέτυχε" που λένε.  ::  
Ας δει όποιος θέλει τα "PrintScreen" από τον router να κρίνει αν δημιουργεί πρόβλημα. Δεν βλέπω να ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο. Αλλού φοβάμαι βρίσκεται το γενικότερο πρόβλημα.
Παράδειγμα: Με ενημέρωσαν ότι κάνοντας traceroute "φαίνεται" να έχει λάθος σετάρισμα ο DNS.


```
[[email protected] ~]# traceroute sus.nettraptor.awmn
traceroute to sus.nettraptor.awmn (10.21.128.65), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  router (10.26.35.65)  0.361 ms  0.380 ms  0.292 ms
 2  gw-cha0s.vassilis.awmn (10.26.35.182)  2.687 ms  2.116 ms  2.165 ms
 3  gw-vassilis.sv1eft.awmn (10.84.231.105)  11.847 ms  5.320 ms  4.021 ms
 4  gw-sv1eft.foxer.awmn (10.80.189.89)  20.772 ms  20.366 ms  7.950 ms
 5  gw-foxer.infosat.awmn (10.80.189.98)  132.603 ms  92.811 ms  115.269 ms
 6  gw-infosat.vmanolis.awmn (10.80.194.153)  92.927 ms  104.432 ms  89.078 ms
 7  gw-vmanolis.shadowcaster.awmn (10.86.86.137)  79.926 ms  116.915 ms  73.704 ms
 8  gw-shadowcaster.tenorism.awmn (10.86.86.146)  132.078 ms  178.514 ms  157.402 ms
 9  gw-tenorism.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.205)  245.126 ms  124.761 ms  167.390 ms
10  gw-spirosco.trackman.awmn (10.17.119.226)  240.728 ms  177.360 ms  146.138 ms
11  gw-trackman.panoramix.awmn (10.21.127.131)  184.348 ms  149.383 ms  200.002 ms
12  gw-panoramix.ovelix.awmn (10.21.127.147)  210.338 ms  162.435 ms  193.061 ms
13  gw-nvak.Wolfpack.awmn (10.14.145.234)  190.588 ms  176.797 ms  342.422 ms
14  raptor.nettraptor.awmn (10.21.128.65)  185.237 ms  144.786 ms  125.554 ms
```

Παραθέτω και από αυτόν PrintScreen, αφού έχει σεταριστεί από τον Αποστόλη χωρίς άλλο πρόβλημα.
"gw-infosat.vmanolis.awmn" δεν βλέπω κάπου.
Η εύκολη λύση είναι να κόβουμε το όποιο λινκ. Η δύσκολη είναι να αναζητηθεί το κάθε πρόβλημα μεμονομένα.
Το κλείνω προς το παρόν "να σωθεί το δίκτυο" και θα προσπαθήσουμε να το σπάσουμε πιθανότατα με κάποιον ενδιάμεσο.
Λεπτομέρειες... στο meeting στο σπίτι του petzi την Παρασκευή με τους υπόλοιπους της περιοχής μας.




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Cha0s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από anka
> 
> ...


Από υπομονή... άλλο τίποτα.
Καλό βράδυ.

----------


## vmanolis

Για τους γειτονικούς... συνΑΜΔΑίτες: http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=365530#365530
Και εις ανώτερα.  ::   ::   ::  
Καλό μας βράδυ (πάλι).  ::

----------


## papashark

Τι έγινε σήμερα ?  ::  

Μια κλασσική κακή μέρα στο awmn, πέσανε κάποιες διαδρομές και αυτή που απέμεινε δεν ήταν η καλύτερη δυνατή.

Ξαφνικά ένας άξονας του confederation βασιζόταν αποκλειστικά στον matsulas με αποτέλεσμα το λινκ foxer-matsulas δεν άντεξε στο traffic, αφού υπήρχαν στιγμές που χτύπαγε πάνω από 20Mbit συνολικά και στις 2 δνσεις, ενώ δεν έπεφτε ποτέ κάτω από 15. Το λινκ δεν έχει turbo/nstreme και δεν γνωρίζω τι router έχει ο matsulas.

Δυστυχώς δεν ήξερα ότι δεν υπήρχε άλλη διαθέσιμη διαδρομή, αν το ήξερα θα το είχα κλείσει και θα είχα κόψει το Olsr στα 2.

Τώρα που δεν έχει ιδιαίτερο traffic το lag είναι στο 1ms....


Οπότε ?

Πράγματι ούτε το olsr δεν μπορεί να σώσει το δίκτυο όταν πέφτουν όλες οι εναλλακτικές και το μοναδικό λινκ δεν σηκώνει εύκολα πάνω από 15Mbit !

Βέβαια το olsr συνέβαλε στο να έχουμε περισσότερο traffic από ότι συνήθως, αφού τραβάμε και αρκετό κόσμο μέσα, κάτι σαν μαύρη τρύπα  ::  


Τα προβλήματα λοιπόν εν τάχυ :

1) απουσία επαρκών εναλλακτικών διαδρομών, και bgp να είχαμε, αρκετοί πάλι από την ίδια διαδρομή θα περνάγανε, άλλη δεν είχε....

2) Η μαύρη τρύπα του confederation, για σκεφτείτε λίγο αν η λύση του να το σπάσουμε σε μικρότερα κομμάτια θα σώσει την κατάσταση, τι θα αλλάξει αν ο cha0s αντί να μας βλέπει ως 1 AS μας βλέπει ως 3, όταν πάλι από 10 κόμβους θα περάσει ? Στο .awmn πάλι από εμάς θα έρθει

3) Το μπαζολίνκ μου με τον Μatsulas, στο σημερινό awmn 20mbit link δεν είναι αρκετά, ειδικά με την μαύρη τρύπα του confederation, όπου τραβάμε περισσότερο τράφφικ. Πόσο μάλιστα να φτάσουν τα 15mbit του foxer-matsulas. Αναρωτιέμαι αν πριν από λίγους μήνες θα το χαρακτηρίζαμε μπαζολινκ, όπως αναρωτιέμαι αν το λινκ σήκωνε παραπάνω traffic και έπιανε τα 20 και δεν ήταν "Μπαζολινκ" αν και πάλι θα είχαμε lag....

4) Η έλλειψη Traffic Shaping, πάλι θα τιγκάριζε το λινκ του foxer-matsulas, αλλά δεν θα το καταλάβαινε ο κόσμος, αφού το ping θα είχε προτεραιότητα  ::  (οκ, για να είμαι σοβαρός, θα είχε και το http έναντι του p2p που το τελευταίο είναι ο κύριος όγκος, και αν αυτό lagάρει δεν είναι ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα....


Δεν θα γράψω συμπεράσματα (παρότι έχω), προκειμένου να σκεφτούμε όλοι καλύτερα.

Θα παρακαλέσω όμως τους συμμετέχοντες και γνωρίζοντας το θέμα, να είναι υπομονετικοί και επεξηγηματικοί. Εδώ δεν είμαστε όλοι ειδήμονες για να τα πιάνουμε όλα με την πρώτη και σκοπός είναι η διάδοση της γνώσης, οπότε αν περιμένετε οι άσχετοι να ανακαλύψουμε τον τροχό από την αρχή, θα πρέπει να περιμένετε αρκετά, σήμερα στον Ηλία μάθαμε τα τρίγωνα (πανοράματος), έπονται τα τετράγωνα, και τέλος ο κύκλος για να δούμε τον τροχό....

Θα τα πούμε την Παρασκευή (εκτός αν κάτσει κάτι στραβά και αύριο).

Cha0s, εγώ θα είμαι στο μαγαζί πιο πριν, οπότε κανόνισε την πορεία σου να έρθω να σε πάρω κατά τις 6-6:30  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Ωχ!

Θέλω να πάω και στο μάσα meeting Πάνο!
Να δω πως θα γίνει η μόντα  ::  


Για τα υπόλοιπα, απλά είχα όρεξη χθες... σήμερα βαριέμαι να ασχοληθώ.
Δεν αλλάζει κάτι έτσι και αλλιώς.


Πάντως σήμερα που πάω από hook, επί το πλείστον, όλα πάνε σφαίρα...  :: 


PS όποιος θέλει να του στήσω traffic shaping να μου στείλει pm (αν και......)

----------


## vmanolis

> Τι έγινε σήμερα ?  
> 
> Μια κλασσική κακή μέρα στο awmn, πέσανε κάποιες διαδρομές και αυτή που απέμεινε δεν ήταν η καλύτερη δυνατή.


Μετά από όσα άκουσα και κατεβάζοντας το λινκ μου με shadowcaster, άφησα τον Τάκη (matsulas) με εσένα να τραβήξει το ζόρι, δείχνοντας στην πράξη ότι το πρόβλημα δεν προερχόταν από εμένα (τουλάχιστον στο ποσοστό ευθύνης που κάποιοι προσπάθησαν να ρίξουν). Αν ήταν έτσι, τότε θα έφτιαχνε το δίκτυο, δεν θα γονάτιζε με την απενεργοποίηση του λινκ μου. Αυτά είναι ψιλά γράμματα όμως για κάποιους.
Μάλιστα σύμφωνα με αυτούς θα έπρεπε να κόψεις και εσύ με την σειρά σου το "μπαζολίνκ" με matsulas (έτσι το περιέγραψες), σαφώς κόβοντας το confederation στα δύο. Απορώ που δεν έκραξαν και εσένα για το κακό που προκαλείς στο δίκτυο. Μάλλον φαίνεται, όπως λένε και στο χωριό μου, "*όποιος δεν μπορεί να χτυπήσει τον γάϊδαρο, χτυπάει το σαμάρι*".




> Πράγματι ούτε το olsr δεν μπορεί να σώσει το δίκτυο όταν πέφτουν όλες οι εναλλακτικές και *το μοναδικό λινκ δεν σηκώνει εύκολα πάνω από 15Mbit* !


Αν σε ακούσει ο Αλέξανδρος... την έχετε κάνει (βλέπε acoul). Θα μας τα ψέλνει για μήνες.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## vmanolis

Άσχετο:
Με την απενεργοποίηση του λινκ μου με shadowcaster χθες το βράδυ μετά το meeting του Πειραιά (γι' αυτό δεν το κατέβασα αμέσως), είμασταν με τον Τάκη (matsulas) χωρίς vpn της Altec.  ::  
Με γνώμονα ότι υπάρχει π.χ. μεταξύ των άλλων και η διαδρομή vmanolis-matsulas-foxer, μπορεί κάποιος από τους "γνώστες" που λένε χίλια-μύρια και κρίνουν τα λινκ των άλλων, να βρει γιατί δεν έβγαινε η περιοχή μας από εκεί στο awmn ;  ::  
Όταν λέω εγώ ότι το πρόβλημα είναι γενικό, εγώ τα λέω εγώ τα ακούω. Δεν πειράζει.  ::

----------


## aangelis

> Άσχετο:
> Με την απενεργοποίηση του λινκ μου με shadowcaster χθες το βράδυ μετά το meeting του Πειραιά (γι' αυτό δεν το κατέβασα αμέσως), είμασταν με τον Τάκη (matsulas) χωρίς vpn της Altec.  
> Με γνώμονα ότι υπάρχει π.χ. μεταξύ των άλλων και η διαδρομή vmanolis-matsulas-foxer, μπορεί κάποιος από τους "γνώστες" που λένε χίλια-μύρια και κρίνουν τα λινκ των άλλων, να βρει γιατί δεν έβγαινε η περιοχή μας από εκεί στο awmn ;


βλεπεις το forum wireless στο http://www.awmn;

Κανεις ενα traceroute προς το http://www.awmn (και ποσταρέ το);

----------


## aangelis

```
$ tracepath www.awmn
 1:  twt.aangelis.awmn (10.87.187.81)                       0.178ms pmtu 1500
 1:  taidus.aangelis.awmn (10.87.187.65)                    0.597ms 
 2:  gw-aangelis.kakalos.awmn (10.87.216.105)               1.589ms 
 3:  gw-kakalos.sw1ggw.awmn (10.80.198.121)                 2.666ms 
 4:  gw-sw1ggw.tzitzis.awmn (10.80.198.110)                 7.822ms 
 5:  gw-tzitzis.sv1eft.awmn (10.84.231.166)                11.592ms 
 6:  gw-sv1eft.vassilis.awmn (10.84.231.106)               10.746ms 
 7:  gw-vassilis1.hook.awmn (10.84.230.249)                14.481ms 
 8:  gw-hook.b52.awmn (10.42.44.210)                       46.793ms 
 9:  gw-b52.limah.awmn (10.42.44.129)                     110.926ms 
10:  qw-limah.ayis.awmn (10.47.135.225)                    53.911ms 
11:  ayis-ysam2.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.25)                  59.845ms 
12:  rtr.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.133)                        71.387ms 
13:  www.awmn (10.19.143.13)                               75.568ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 13 back 13
```

η διαδρομή η δική μου ειναι αυτή. το vpn παίζει.

το hook-b52 50ms, το b52-limah 110ms.  ::   ::   ::  

πρέπει να συνδεθεί το confederation γιατί χαλάμε τα λινκ παρακάτω

----------


## papashark

> Άσχετο:
> Με την απενεργοποίηση του λινκ μου με shadowcaster χθες το βράδυ μετά το meeting του Πειραιά (γι' αυτό δεν το κατέβασα αμέσως), είμασταν με τον Τάκη (matsulas) χωρίς vpn της Altec.  
> Με γνώμονα ότι υπάρχει π.χ. μεταξύ των άλλων και η διαδρομή vmanolis-matsulas-foxer, μπορεί κάποιος από τους "γνώστες" που λένε χίλια-μύρια και κρίνουν τα λινκ των άλλων, να βρει γιατί δεν έβγαινε η περιοχή μας από εκεί στο awmn ;  
> Όταν λέω εγώ ότι το πρόβλημα είναι γενικό, εγώ τα λέω εγώ τα ακούω. Δεν πειράζει.


Εαν περνάς από τον foxer για να πας, τότε αυτή είναι η αιτία. Αλλά δεν νομίζω να περνάς από εκεί για να πας (εκτός αν το B52-hook λειτουργεί ως σουβλάκι, και για να πας βόρεια, πας νότια πρώτα....)

----------


## vmanolis

Τώρα έχουμε vpn της Altec. Ίσως ήταν και κάποιο από τα κουφά που κάνει κάπου-κάπου το vpn (βλέπε παράπονα άλλων).  ::

----------


## papashark

> μετά από συζήτηση και με τον papashark παρακαλώ ενημερώστε τους synconfederetionίτες να συμμετέχουν στο meeting που θα γίνει στο 
> 
> *petzospito την Παρασκευή 19 Ιανουαρίου ώρα 19:00* 
> 
> Δηλώσεις συμμετοχής εδώ.
> _Το προηγούμενο ποστ του papashark παρακαλώ να μην λαμβάνεται υπόψη_


Δυστυχώς δεν θα μπορέσω να παρευρεθώ τελικά, λόγο ασθενείας (όχι δικής μου  ::  )

Κρίμα γιατί ήθελα πολύ να έρθω, άσε που αυτό είναι πολύ dejavu....

----------


## petzi

Να γιατί πρέπει όλοι να έχουμε τα καλύτερα δυνατά links (και φοβάμαι τα καλύτερα δυνατά taratsopcs) βλ.φωτογραφία
Η κατάσταση στη φωτογραφία δεν είναι στιγμιαία αλλά σχεδόν μόνιμη τον τελευταίο καιρό (ακόμα και στις 3 η ώρα τη νύχτα άντε να πέσει στο -50% η κίνηση).
Δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να το κατατάξω στα υπέρ (αξιοποίηση των κόμβων στο έπακρο) ή στα κατά (αναλόγως αν η κατάσταση αυτή υπάρχει και σε αλλους κόμβους, αυτό σημαίνει ότι "ακυρώνονται" άλλοι κόμβοι και το lag θα είναι μια σταθερή κατάσταση ιδιαίτερα σε κόμβους με κακά λινκς ή κακό hardware).
Αναρωτιέμαι αν δεν είχα το mojiro, τα λινκς μου θα μπορούσαν να σηκώσουν τόσο traffic? Και με τόσο traffic δεν μπαίνει τελικά κανείς στον πειρασμό να χρησιμοποιήσει "βρομερές" μεθόδους (turbo και δεν συμμαζεύεται)?

----------


## petzi

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από petzi
> 
> μετά από συζήτηση και με τον papashark παρακαλώ ενημερώστε τους synconfederetionίτες να συμμετέχουν στο meeting που θα γίνει στο 
> 
> *petzospito την Παρασκευή 19 Ιανουαρίου ώρα 19:00* 
> 
> Δηλώσεις συμμετοχής εδώ.
> _Το προηγούμενο ποστ του papashark παρακαλώ να μην λαμβάνεται υπόψη_
> 
> ...


αν υποψιαστώ ότι αυτό είναι φθηνή δικαιολογία για να πας σε γνωστό massa-meeting....  ::   ::   ::  
περαστικά (...σε όποιον)  ::

----------


## papashark

40mbit traffic.....

Και τι θα γίνει όταν τα ξεπεράσει το 40 και αρχίσει να lagάρει ?

Και μην μου πεις ότι δεν θα γίνει, σήμερα 40 αύριο ?

----------


## aangelis

> Η κατάσταση στη φωτογραφία δεν είναι στιγμιαία αλλά σχεδόν μόνιμη τον τελευταίο καιρό (ακόμα και στις 3 η ώρα τη νύχτα άντε να πέσει στο -50% η κίνηση).


Το ίδιο γίνεται και στον ggw που ειναι κομβικό σημείο του confederation



```
@SW1GGW] > interface monitor-traffic aggregate,
  received-packets-per-second: 6928
     received-bits-per-second: 48.8Mbps
      sent-packets-per-second: 6907
         sent-bits-per-second: 48.7Mbps
```

----------


## Cha0s

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από petzi
> 
> ...


  ::   ::  

Οπότε και μένα δεν με βλέπω να έρχομαι  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Δυστυχώς δεν θα μπορέσω να παρευρεθώ τελικά, λόγο ασθενείας (όχι δικής μου  )





> Οπότε και μένα δεν με βλέπω να έρχομαι


Εσείς οι δυό πάτε... πακέτο;  ::  
Ύποπτο...  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Απλά δεν έχω μεταφορικό για να έρθω και είπε ο Πάνος ότι θα πέρναγε να με πάρει για να έρθουμε μαζί.


Ελπίζω χωρίς την live γκρίνια μας να αποφασίσετε σωστά (πχ να το καταργήσετε τελείως το confederation  ::   ::  ) και να δωθεί τέλος στα προβλήματα σύντομα  ::  


*Cha0s o Γκρινιάρης* (©2007)

----------


## mojiro

δε χρειαζεται οποιαδηποτε μορφη γκρινιας για να αποφασιστει το σωστο.
η γκρινια μοναχα κουραζει και αναγκαζει καταστασεις.

το οτι προσπαθουμε να βρουμε το βελτιστο για ολους ειναι γεγονος.

το οτι ειμαστε σε αυτη την κατασταση δεν συμβαινει επειδη μας αρεσει
ή επειδη τους "εξω" τους εχουμε γραμμενους αλλα ειτε επειδη φτανουμε
σε αδιεξοδο πολλες φορες ή δε βρισκουμε αμεσα λυση.

τωρα επειδη φανταζομαι οτι θα πεσει ερωτηση, "αφου δε τα καταφερνετε
γιατι δε το ξυλωνετε να τελιονουμε και εμεις και εσεις"

οι απαντησεις εδω ειναι 2, 
1) ο εγωισμος, του στυλ θα πεξει η ******* θελει δε θελει εφοσον
ξερουμε οτι μπορει
2) η ορεξη για πειραματισμο

εν παση περιπτωση, δε θελω να πω αλλα για σημερα, θα τα πω μια και
καλη το απογευμα σε οσους ερθουν. οσοι δεν ερθουν θα τα μαθουν
απο εδω οτι αποφασιστει.

αυτα για σημερα...

----------


## Cha0s

Οκ.

Θα καταρίψω τις απαντήσεις τότε μία και καλή όταν γραφτούν εδώ (όχι ότι θα αλλάξει κάτι αλλά λέμε  ::  )

----------


## vmanolis

Από http://www.shadow.awmn/olsr/ βρήκα αυτό που ακολουθεί.
Είναι φυσιολογικές οι τιμές στο κέντρο της φωτό, ή το OLSR μας έχει "ξεφύγει" ακόμα και στο ενδεικτικό κομμάτι;

----------


## mojiro

δεν ειναι καλες οι τιμες, αλλα δε μπορω να κανω και τιποτα, διοτι θα κοπει
το confederation στα 2.

μια και καλη θα φτιαχτουν αρκετα πραματα. υπομονη.

----------


## vmanolis

Και κάτι άλλο:
Σε traceroute προς την έδρα, βλέπω απότομη αύξηση των χρόνων στον sw1ggw και ότι ο 10.86.90.93 πρέπει κάποια στιγμή να φτιάξει τους DNS του.

----------


## vmanolis

> δεν ειναι καλες οι τιμες, αλλα δε μπορω να κανω και τιποτα, διοτι θα κοπει
> το confederation στα 2.
> 
> μια και καλη θα φτιαχτουν αρκετα πραματα. υπομονη.


Βλέπω ότι με την απενεργοποίηση του link vmanolis-shadowcaster το confederation απλώθηκε σε μήκος, πράγμα που ζορίζει τον petzi και sv1ggc σαν "ενδιάμεσους".  ::

----------


## petzi

πολλές διαδρομές κόπηκαν από κακή συγκυρία και "εν θερμώ" αποφάσεις.
Στο σχήμα σου Μανώλη απουσιάζουν κόμβοι εντελώς.....
Κύριο συστατικό της επιτυχίας ή οχι του confederation αναδυκνύεται η καλή συνεννόηση και η ωριμότητα των συμμετεχόντων...  ::   ::

----------


## vmanolis

> πολλές διαδρομές κόπηκαν από κακή συγκυρία και "εν θερμώ" αποφάσεις.
> Στο σχήμα σου Μανώλη απουσιάζουν κόμβοι εντελώς.....
> Κύριο συστατικό της επιτυχίας ή οχι του confederation αναδυκνύεται η καλή συνεννόηση και η ωριμότητα των συμμετεχόντων...


Απλά βλέπω ότι το κατέβασμα του link vmanolis-shadowcaster περισσότερο χειροτέρεψε παρά βελτίωσε συνολικά το OLSR.
Ψιλά γράμματα...

----------


## petzi

To παρουσιολόγιο σήμερα γραφει τα ονόματα των (με τυχαία σειρά):
sv1gfu
sv1gft
mojiro
aangelis
petzi
vassilis3
sv1eft
vmanolis
anka
sw1klk
maragos
shadowcaster
akops76
speedy
scorpion
quam
papashark (esto argotera logo anoteras vias - dikaiologimenos)

Κινδυνεύουν να μείνουν στην ίδια τάξη αν δεν παρουσιαστούν oi:
kinglyr
sv1ggc
mopy
romeo
jz
tzitzis
matsoulas
sw1jgg

Guest Star (με την απουσία του ή την παρουσία του)
Chaos


Σας περιμένωωωωωωωωωω.........

----------


## aangelis

κατα τις 19.30 θα ειμαι εκεί

----------


## aangelis

Θετικά αποτελέσματα απο την συνάντηση με πολύ ουσιαστική συζήτηση. Οποιο και εαν ειναι το μελλον του confederation πρέπει σίγουρα να κάνουμε τέτοιες συναντήσεις οι κόμβοι της περιοχής. Κερδίζουμε γιατί ακούμε και τέχνικα θέματα που δύσκολα τα πιάνεις απο το forum και ακούγεται ο κόσμος με τους προβληματισμούς του.

----------


## papashark

Καλή η κουβέντα, αποφασίσαμε να αναπτύξουμε το confederation προς οποιαδήποτε διαδρομή μπορεί να περάσει ο cha0s ώστε να πέφτει πάντα στο AS μας....

Τον πήρα τηλέφωνο να του το ανακοινώσω όλο χαρά, και εκείνος μου ειπε ότι θα "κάνει κάτι| γι' αυτό...

Αποτέλεσμα από σήμερα το πρωί ο foxer είναι down, η νέα τεχνική του cha0s "AS-VooDoo" λειτούργησε τέλεια...  ::

----------


## jz

Petzi είμαι Σύρο. Γυρνάω στις 25 του μήνος. Εκτός αν μου στείλεις ιδιωτικό αεροπλάνο για το πήγαινε έλα  ::  
Αν γίνει συνάντηση κάποια στιγμή μετα τις 25 θα είμαι εκει.

----------


## petzi

o petzoκόμβος αφού στη διάρκεια της συνάντησης έκοψε το confederation στα 2 (έπεσε το λινκ με ggc από αέρα) ως μοναδική εναπομείνασα λύση, (προφανώς chaos voodoo  ::  ) επανήλθε σε χρόνους dt με παρεμβάσεις του ggc ώστε το τραγικό πρόβλημα να σταματήσει με το πέρας του massa meeting των ΝΠ.
Πάντως έχουμε δρόμο μπροστά μας....

Να συνοψίσω τα αποτελέσματα της συνάντησης:

- γενική παραδοχή για την ύπαρξη μέτριων και κακών λινκ στην συνομοσπονδία
- ανακωχή σε οποιοδήποτε ανταγωνισμό "το λινκ μου είναι καλύτερο από το δικό σου", "έχω τα καλύτερα λινκ του κόσμου" κλπ. 
- παραδοχή για την ανάγκη καλής συνεργασίας ανάμεσα στους ανθρώπους του confederation
- αμοιβαίος έλεγχος λινκς και βοήθεια του ενός προς τον άλλον για την βελτίωση τους, τη διακοπή τους ή την επαναδιανομή τους.
- παρουσίαση τεχνικών - τοπολογικών προδιαγραφών για τη συνέχιση του πειράματος
- παραδοχή ότι το olsr μέσα κάνει καλή δουλειά (αν ήταν και καλύτερα τα links) "έξω δεν πάμε καλά" (ταλαιπωρούμε κόσμο).
- προγραμματισμός για τη συνέχιση του πειράματος σύμφωνα με χρονοδιάγραμμα με σκοπό την βελτίωση και την επαναξιολόγηση του.
- ανακήρυξη των shadowcaster, aangelis, mojiro σε "επιθεωρητές ποιότητας" με δυνατότητα full πρόσβασης στα routers όλων.

Προγραμματισμός - Μεθοδολογία
- (έως το τέλος Ιανουαρίου - το συντομότερο δυνατόν) Ρύθμιση για traffic shaping σε όλους τους κόμβους
- (παράλληλα) Βελτιστοποίηση όλων των λινκ σύμφωνα με τον οδηγό mojiro - τουλάχιστον όσον αφορά τις ρυθμίσεις των υπαρχόντων λινκς
- δημιούργία ή αναδιανομή λινκς (μόνο κατόπιν συνεννοήσεως ώστε να υπάρχει η δυνατότητα αλλαγής των configuration από τους "επιθεωρητές")
- πιθανή τοποθέτηση αυστηρότερων κανόνων για την αξιολόγηση των routes από το olsr 
- τακτικές συναντήσεις - workshop για να βλέπουμε που πηγαίνουμε κάθε Παρασκευή στο petzospito αλλά και voip conferences / chat rooms για την επιλυση προβλημάτων που δημιουργούνται.
- (Μέσα Φεβρουαρίου) επαναξιολόγηση της κατάστασης.

Η απουσία αρκετών κομβούχων με κάνει λίγο απαισιόδοξο.
Μειοψήφισα στην απόφαση για διατήρηση του confederation προτείνοντας τη προσωρινή διακοπή του και για το λόγο αυτό αυτοανακηρύσσομαι σε γκρινιάρη του confederation - πρεσβευτής του cha0s στις περιοχές του Πειραιά - που θα δίνει ό,τι στραβό βλέπει μπροστά του με σκοπό την απαίτηση για άμεση βελτίωση του.

----------


## petzi

και αρχίζω:
από το http://www.shadow.awmn/olsr/ απουσιάζουν οι κόμβοι
vassilishome
mopy

επίσης απουσιάζει δευτερο λινκ του jz με το confederation.

----------


## ShadowCaster

Αύριο εάν όλα πάνε καλά θα ολοκληρώσω το link με kinglyr άρα, θα σταματήσουμε να έχουμε γραμμές. Στην συνέχεια αφού θα έχουμε μια αρχική σταθερή τοπολογία θα κάνουμε ένα ξεκαθάρισμα στα άτομα που θα μείνουμε στο conf βάση των πραγμάτων που είπαμε χτες (θα μείνουν μόνο όσοι ανήκουν σε κύκλους κτλ), και θα προχωρήσουμε προς τους επόμενους στόχους που θέσαμε.

----------


## aangelis

> Στην συνέχεια αφού θα έχουμε μια αρχική σταθερή τοπολογία θα κάνουμε ένα ξεκαθάρισμα στα άτομα που θα μείνουμε στο conf βάση των πραγμάτων που είπαμε χτες (θα μείνουν μόνο όσοι ανήκουν σε κύκλους κτλ), και θα προχωρήσουμε προς τους επόμενους στόχους που θέσαμε.


+++

Στην συνάντηση αποφασίσαμε ότι κόμβος που δεν εχει δεύτερο λινκ με το confederation θα γυρνάει σε quagga/bgp (και όχι σε routing/routing-test της mikrotik, που κάνανε μερικοί εντελώς αψυχολόγητα).

Αποδεχόμενος και εγώ αυτό που αποφασίσαμε βγήκα εκτός confederation με quagga/bgp, γιατί μετά την αποχώρηση του sv1gft δεν έχω δεύτερο λινκ με την συνομοσπονδία.


Κρίμα που δεν ήρθαν ο sv1gft, sv1gfu και sw1jgg να συζητήσουμε τους προβληματισμούς τους, τον λόγο που φύγανε, εαν μπορούσαν να κάνουν κάτι για να βελτιώσουν τα προβλήματά τους κοκ

Η συζήτηση ήταν και τεχνική και απλή, πιστεύω θα τους βοήθαγε.

----------


## vmanolis

Έχει βγει εκτός ο κόμβος foxer ;  ::  
Στο διάγραμμα του OLSR φαινόμαστε μια ευθεία sw1ggw-kakalos-anka-matsulas-vmanolis-kinglyr-airsam και ταυτόχρονα γενικά δεν φαίνεται πουθενά ο foxer.  ::

----------


## mojiro

*Φαση 1*
Τοποθετηση σε ολα τα Links των κομβων του Confederation (και οχι μονο)
Traffic Shaping. Υπενθιμιζω οτι TS πρεπει να μπαινει και στα 2 ακρα του
καθε Link. Επισης για το πως θα εφαρμοστει αυτο θα υπαρξουν εντος των
ημερων οδηγιες αναλητικες.

*Φαση 2*
Βελτιωση οσων Link τραβουν βελτιωση (οτι αυτο σημαινει, απο pigtail μεχρι
data rates). Το μεγιστο Bandwidth που εχουμε δει σε Link με NStreme
ειναι 22/22 MBits (TCP Both), το ελαχιστο που θα πρεπει να τηρηθει ειναι
17,5/17,5 MBits. 

Σε περιπτωσεις που το Link ειναι πολυ χειροτερο σε αποδοση θα πρεπει
να κοπει. Οταν κοβεται ενα Link, μπορει να δωθει αμεσα σε εναν αλλο
ωστε να εχει καλυτερη αποδοση.

Ενα Link που πλησιαζει πολυ συχνα τα ορια του σε Traffic, τοτε πολυ
πιθανο να μπει και Turbo σε αυτο το Link. Η μεγιστη αποδοση σε Turbo
που εχουμε δει ειναι 42/42 MBits (TCP Both), το κατωτερο που θα πρεπει
να τυρηθει σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις θα ειναι 37/37 MBits.

Εαν θελετε βοηθεια για την ρυθμιση του Mikrotik σε ενα Link, και εφοσον
ειστε σιγουροι οτι εχετε κεντραρει σωστα (και οχι σε αντανακλαση) και
οτι ολα πανε καλα εκτος απο τις ρυθμισεις, μπορειτε να μου στειλετε ενα
pm με τα passwords των 2 routers, ωστε να μπω να τα δω.

Υπενθιμιζω οτι ΚΕΝΤΡΑΡΙΣΜΑ ΠΙΑΤΩΝ γινεται ΠΑΝΤΑ σε μια πολυ υψηλη
συχνοτητα, αργοτερα ρυθμιζουμε σε αυτην που ειπαρχει καλυτερο CCQ
και απο τις 2 πλευρες.

----------


## aangelis

> Εαν θελετε βοηθεια για την ρυθμιση του Mikrotik σε ενα Link, και εφοσον
> ειστε σιγουροι οτι εχετε κεντραρει σωστα (και οχι σε αντανακλαση) και
> οτι ολα πανε καλα εκτος απο τις ρυθμισεις, μπορειτε να μου στειλετε ενα
> pm με τα passwords των 2 routers, ωστε να μπω να τα δω.


σιγά σιγά πρεπει να επικοινωνήσουν οι κόμβοι με τον mojiro, τον shadowcaster ή εμένα για να φτιάξουμε ενα username και password κοινό στους routers.

----------


## aangelis

> Έχει βγει εκτός ο κόμβος foxer ;  
> Στο διάγραμμα του OLSR φαινόμαστε μια ευθεία sw1ggw-kakalos-anka-matsulas-vmanolis-kinglyr-airsam και ταυτόχρονα γενικά δεν φαίνεται πουθενά ο foxer.


ειναι κατω ο foxer απο χθές

----------


## sv1gft

δεν μπορούσα να έρθω γιατί έτρεχα για δουλιά ,και όπως καταλαβαίνεις για εμένα όλα αυτά είναι κινέζικα που θα λέγατε, όποτε θα σου χαλαγα και την διάθεση, εσύ ξέρης ότι με αυτά τα πράγματα είμαι παντελώς άσχετος και το μόνο που ξέρω να κάνω καλά είναι να κατεβάζω ταινίες και τραγουδάκια εσύ τα έστησες και εσύ τα συντηρούσες όποτε μην με δίνης τώρα στεγνά κατάλαβες φίλε Αποστόλη

----------


## aangelis

> δεν μπορούσα να έρθω γιατί έτρεχα για δουλιά ,και όπως καταλαβαίνεις για εμένα όλα αυτά είναι κινέζικα που θα λέγατε, όποτε θα σου χαλαγα και την διάθεση, εσύ ξέρης ότι με αυτά τα πράγματα είμαι παντελώς άσχετος και το μόνο που ξέρω να κάνω καλά είναι να κατεβάζω ταινίες και τραγουδάκια εσύ τα έστησες και εσύ τα συντηρούσες όποτε μην με δίνης τώρα στεγνά κατάλαβες φίλε Αποστόλη


Κανείς δεν τα ξέρει όλα, στην συζήτηση μιλήσαμε για όλα τα θέματα και τεχνικά και θέματα συννενόησης κοκ.

Εαν σε ενδιαφέρει το awmn έπρεπε να έρθεις να ακούσεις 2-3 τεχνικά, να μας πεις τις εντυπώσεις σου και το σημαντικότερο, για ποιόν τόσο σπουδαίο τεχνικό λογο έφυγες νύχτα απο το confederation (ειδικά όταν λες οτι είσαι άσχετος).

----------


## sv1gft

Γιατί μήπως μου εξήγησε κανείς γιατί μπήκα σε αυτό το πράγμα που ούτε να προφέρω δεν ξερω , έγραπψες ότι απορρίπτει τα μπαζολινκ και πηγαινει από την καλύτερη διαδρομή και εγώ είχα καπια μπαζολινκ και θα δημιουργούσα προβλήματα, το καλύτερο ήταν να φύγω και γρήγορα μάλιστα, έτυχε να είναι βράδυ όταν την έκανα...

----------


## mojiro

ουτε κινεζικα ειπαμε, ουτε πραματα παραξενα, ουτε κατηγορησαμε κανεναν.

τα βαλαμε ολα κατω και τα μελετησαμε ενα-ενα τα Links ποια ειναι καλα,
ποια μετρια, ποια κακα. υστερα λαβαμε καποιες αποφασεις για τα Links και
τη δρομολογηση (αρκετα απλα) και αυτο ηταν ολο.

δε θελει κανεις ριξει κανεναν ή να ξεφτελισει, ενα γρηγορο και σταθερο
δικτυο θελουμε, για να κατεβαζουμε παντα και με την ησυχια μας.

----------


## sokratisg

> Η μεγιστη αποδοση σε Turbo
> που εχουμε δει ειναι 42/42 MBits (TCP Both), το κατωτερο που θα πρεπει
> να τυρηθει σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις θα ειναι 37/37 MBits.


Μιχάλη συγνώμη που πετάγομαι σαν την μπιιιιπ απλά μήπως το κάτωτερο όριο είναι υπερβολικά αυστηρό;

----------


## petzi

τι νόμιζες εσύ? ότι έτσι θα τα άφηνε για turbo?

----------


## mojiro

πρεπει να ειναι αυστηρα.

αμα καποιος εχει οντως ενα λινκ το οποιο με τιποτα δε σηκωνει
με τιποτα πανω απο 37/37 οταν ειναι σε turbo τοτε μπορουμε να
το δουμε. τιποτα δε θα αφηνεται στη τυχη "μηπως και πεξει".

πρεπει να τεθουν καποια αυστηρα standards για τα Links ωστε
ολοι να ειμαστε ευχαριστημενοι και προετοιμασμενοι για μετα.

----------


## mojiro

επισης θεωρουμε νομιζω de facto οτι το nstreme παιζει σε ολα τα Links.

----------


## petzi

> Γιατί μήπως μου εξήγησε κανείς γιατί μπήκα σε αυτό το πράγμα που ούτε να προφέρω δεν ξερω , έγραπψες ότι απορρίπτει τα μπαζολινκ και πηγαινει από την καλύτερη διαδρομή και εγώ είχα καπια μπαζολινκ και θα δημιουργούσα προβλήματα, το καλύτερο ήταν να φύγω και γρήγορα μάλιστα, έτυχε να είναι βράδυ όταν την έκανα...


δικαίωμα στην ασχετοσύνη έχουμε όλοι μας, γιαυτό άλλωστε οργανώσαμε και τη συνάντηση, για να μάθουμε μερικά πραματάκια (ίσως είμαι και πιο άσχετος από σένα) και να βοηθήσουμε το δίκτυο της περιοχής μας και ίσως μακροπρόθεσμα και όλο το awmn. Το δίκτυο είναι ομαδική δουλειά και συνεννόηση.
Έχω σπάσει ρεκόρ γκρίνιας -και θα συνεχίσω- αλλά δεν θα έφευγα ποτέ από το confederation αν αυτό δεν συναποφασιζόταν. Η απροειδοποίητη αποχώρηση 3 κόμβων που υποχρεώνει και άλλους να αποχωρήσουν - ακόμα και αν δεν το θέλουν - εξαιτίας στιγμιάιου εκνευρισμού δεν μπορεί να δικαιολογείται.
Αν σας την σπάει κάποιος οι υπόλοιποι δεν φταίμε σε τίποτε...
κρίμα για όλους μας.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## petzi

παρακαλειται ο ιδιοκτήτης του speedy ή γείτονές του να δώσουν άμεσα πρόσβαση στο mojiro!

----------


## aangelis

> Γιατί μήπως μου εξήγησε κανείς γιατί μπήκα σε αυτό το πράγμα που ούτε να προφέρω δεν ξερω , έγραπψες ότι απορρίπτει τα μπαζολινκ και πηγαινει από την καλύτερη διαδρομή και εγώ είχα καπια μπαζολινκ και θα δημιουργούσα προβλήματα, το καλύτερο ήταν να φύγω και γρήγορα μάλιστα, έτυχε να είναι βράδυ όταν την έκανα...


Νικο, καλό θα ήταν να ερθεις σε μία συνάντηση. Να δεις τι προσπαθούμε να κάνουμε ολοι μαζί, τι εχουμε καταφέρει και τι πρέπει να κάνουμε απο εδώ και πέρα. Δεν εχεις διανοητικό πρόβλημα. Θα ακούσεις, θα καταλάβεις και θα δεις εαν συμμετέχεις ή όχι.

Πολλοι έχουμε κακά λινκ. Δεν ειναι εκεί το θέμα. Το θέμα ειναι ότι τα κακό λινκ θα πρέπει να τα βελτιώσουμε γιατί δημιουργούμε πρόβλημα, είτε είμαστε μέσα στο confederation, είτε έξω. Εαν ειναι να προσφέρουμε προβληματικά λινκ στο δίκτυο της περιοχής και του awmn γενικά, δεν γίνεται δουλειά. Εαν δεν βελτιώνεται ενα λινκ τότε το κόβουμε και πάμε για άλλα.

----------


## matsulas

Οι συζητησεις και οι πειραματισμοι ειναι καλοι και τροπος προοδου γενικα.
η quagga και το olsr στην θεωρια ειναι πολυ καλα μα διαπηστωθηκε οτι 
στην ελληνικη πραγματηκοτητα δεν τραβανε. 
Πηγαμε να βελτιωσουμε ενα πραγμα και δημιουργηθηκαν μηρια αλλα προβληματα.
Εγω ψηφιζω οχι στο olsr αυτο βεβαια δεν συμμενει οτι θα γηρησω βραδυ σε απλο bgp, αλλα αν το αποφασησουν και οι δυπλανοι μου κομβοι εγω ειμαι μεσα.

----------


## petzi

> Οι συζητησεις και οι πειραματισμοι ειναι καλοι και τροπος προοδου γενικα.
> η quagga και το olsr στην θεωρια ειναι πολυ καλα μα διαπηστωθηκε οτι 
> στην ελληνικη πραγματηκοτητα δεν τραβανε. 
> Πηγαμε να βελτιωσουμε ενα πραγμα και δημιουργηθηκαν μηρια αλλα προβληματα.
> Εγω ψηφιζω οχι στο olsr αυτο βεβαια δεν συμμενει οτι θα γηρησω βραδυ σε απλο bgp, αλλα αν το αποφασησουν και οι δυπλανοι μου κομβοι εγω ειμαι μεσα.


Έχεις χάσει επεισόδια:
1. συνεχίζουμε όσοι δεσμευόμαστε για βελτίωση της "ελληνικής πραγματικότητας"
2. αν είσαι θερμός οπαδός της επιστροφής στην προ olsr εποχή αποφάσισέ το τωρα που προσπαθούμε να σταθεροποιήσουμε μια κατάσταση, για να κανονίσουν την πορεία τους και διπλανοί σου κόμβοι. Αν είναι να επιστρέψεις, ο προορισμός σου είναι quaggo-bgp και όχι mikrotik-bgp.
3. αν το σκέφτεσαι να το προσπαθήσεις λίγο ακόμα και είσαι διατεθιμένος να κάνεις και να ανεχτείς ορισμένα πράγματα που συμφωνήθηκαν - βλέπε συμπεράσματα συνάντησης σε προηγούμενα posts - έλα την ερχόμενη Παρασκευή στο petzospito να καταλάβεις τα περισσότερα.
4. μίλα με anka το συντομότερο δυνατό ώστε να γίνουν και σε σένα οι απαραίτητες βελτιώσεις που συμφωνήσαμε.

Βάλε κράνος για να αντέξεις την πίεση  ::   ::   ::

----------


## quam

> , έτυχε να είναι βράδυ όταν την έκανα...


Όταν ανεβάζει κάποιος ένα λινκ, άσχετα αν τελικά βγεί μπαζολίνκ, όλοι κάνουμε *υπομονή* και ελπίζουμε ότι θα το βελτιώσει.
Όταν κάτι γίνεται συλλογικά πρώτα γίνεται η συνενόηση και κατόπιν πράτουμε και όχι το ανάποδο.

Φυσικά και δεν είχα πρόθεση να κάνω μάθημα σε κανέναν με τα παραπάνω, απλά αναφέρθηκαν τα ευνόητα.

Είμαστε σε ένα δίκτυο και υπάρχουν κάποιοι κανόνες. 
Όπως ο ραδιοερασιτέχνης πρέπει να πει tango για να είναι σίγουρος ότι ο άλλος άκουσε (Τ), έτσι και εδώ πρέπει να είμαστε λίγο παραπάνω επικοινωνιακοί απ' ότι συνηθίζουμε. 
Για να φανταστούμε τι θα γινόταν αν ξεκίναγαμε να βάζουμε το AS να είναι τι μία ο αριθμός του κινητού και την άλλη ο αριθμός του διαβατηρίου μας και να το ανακοινώνουμε αφού το έχουμε αλλάξει. Αν λοιπόν δεν γίνεται αυτό τότε δεν πρέπει να γίνεται και αυτό που έγινε.
Αν θέλουμε να βλέπουμε ταινίες και να παίζουμε και να έχουμε internet και ..και ..και... μη ξεχνάμε ότι εκτός από δικαιώματα έχουμε και υποχρεώσεις.

----------


## papashark

quam+++


Θα ήθελα να κάνω μια παρατήρηση ομως, Αν ο Κώστας, ο Γιώργος και ο Νίκος έφυγαν νύχτα, αν η νύχτα είχε φεγγάρι, ξαστεριά, ή δεν βλέπαμε την τύφλα μας, λίγη σημασία έχει.

Το θέμα είναι ότι έφυγαν, τώρα μπορούμε να περιμένουμε να δούμε γιατί έφυγαν, αν θα ξαναγυρίσουν, και το σημαντικότερο να ξημερώσει, γιατί όσο ασχολούμαστε με το αν είχε ξαστεριά την νύχτα, δεν κερδίζουμε τίποτα...

Οπότε να σταματήσουν οι γκρίνιες για το πριν, και να δούμε το τώρα και το μετά.


Υπογραφή :

Papashark, κάτοχος τουλάχιστον 2 μπαζολινκ και ευτυχής που τα βρήκε για να τα διορθώση, εσείς πόσα μπαζολίνκ θα διορθώσετε ?....

----------


## prometheus

Καλημέρα a tutti,




> επίσης απουσιάζει δευτερο λινκ του jz με το confederation.


Έχω μιλήσει ήδη στο τηλέφωνο με τον Γιάννη για να δούμε το ενδεχόμενο κάποιου καλού link μεταξύ μας. Τον περιμένω να γυρίσει για να "παίξουμε" στις ταράτσες και να δούμε αν βγαίνει κάτι καλό  ::  

Επίσης είμαι ήδη σε θέση να "συμμετάσχω" στο link sv1ceb-sw1klk, εάν και εφόσον το κρίνουν και οι ίδιοι σωστό.  :: 

Αν και δεν προσφέρω ακόμη τίποτα ουσιαστικό στο δίκτυο, θα ήθελα να μου επιτρέψετε να πω ότι το confederation με OLSR μπορεί να παίξει μόνο εφόσον το θέλουμε ... με το ζόρι δεν γίνεται τίποτα. Αν λείπει η διάθεση για πειραματισμό (πάνω στις παραμέτρους) σε αυτό το θεωρητικά καλύτερο (όλα στη ζωή σχετικά είναι) πρωτόκολλο δρομολόγησης, τότε δεν οδηγείται το confederation πουθενά. Εκτός και αν περιμένουμε από 2-3 άτομα να το σετάρουν για όλους. Διορθώστε με αλλά κάπως έτσι δεν έγινε με το confederation στα Πατήσια με τον acinonyx ???
Πριν σιγουρευτούμε ότι κάτι δεν μας κάνει, καλό είναι να προσπαθήσουμε να το γνωρίσουμε.

και ας μη ξεχναμε να απολαμβάνουμε μέρες σαν τη σημερινή!!!!!

Proud to be Keratsinian  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## kinglyr

Λοιπόν το γράφω και εδώ να ξέρετε γιατι το έκοψα στα 2 το confed.
Σημερα κατα τις 3μμ θα κατεβάσω τον πύργο να βάλω και να κεντράρω πιάτο για το ΒΒ kinglyr-ShadowCaster. Να υπογογίζετε το περισσότερο καμία ώρα αν πάνω όλα στραβά....
 ::

----------


## petzi

> Λοιπόν το γράφω και εδώ να ξέρετε γιατι το έκοψα στα 2 το confed.
> Σημερα κατα τις 3μμ θα κατεβάσω τον πύργο να βάλω και να κεντράρω πιάτο για το ΒΒ kinglyr-ShadowCaster. Να υπογογίζετε το περισσότερο καμία ώρα αν πάνω όλα στραβά....


άσε, και ο αποστόλης πάει για τη βελτίωση του sv1ggc-sv1ggw link οπότε για σήμερα κυριακή δεν το βλέπω να έχουμε δίκτυο  ::   ::  
Σημασία έχει όμως ότι θα έχουμε πολύ καλύτερο δίκτυο αυριο.... Μπράβο Γιάννη!




> Καλημέρα a tutti,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από petzi
> 
> ...


keratsinian φίλε καλώς ήρθες!
Αν και το πρόβλημα που ανέφερα για τον jz ήταν απεικονιστικό (λάθος ρυθμίσεις από την μεριά του speedy) αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι υπάρχει ανάγκη για συντόμευση το δυνατόν περισσότερο των εσωτερικων διαδρομών.
Έτοιμάσου για τα λινκς που έχεις υπόψη σου και έλα να τα μελετήσουμε όλοι μαζί (Παρασκευο Meetings) ώστε να κάνεις τα καλύτερα δυνατά λινκς για την περιοχή σου.

Αυτή τη στιγμή, είναι η γνώμη μου, κανένα interface δεν πρέπει να πηγαίνει χαμένο (τώρα που υποτίθεται ότι μπορούμε να συνεννοούμαστε) από εγωισμούς. Πρώτο κριτήριο η ποιότητα και η βοήθεια στο confederation.

----------


## manoskol

> Αν και δεν προσφέρω ακόμη τίποτα ουσιαστικό στο δίκτυο, θα ήθελα να μου επιτρέψετε να πω ότι το confederation με OLSR μπορεί να παίξει μόνο εφόσον το θέλουμε ... με το ζόρι δεν γίνεται τίποτα. Αν λείπει η διάθεση για πειραματισμό (πάνω στις παραμέτρους) σε αυτό το θεωρητικά καλύτερο (όλα στη ζωή σχετικά είναι) πρωτόκολλο δρομολόγησης, τότε δεν οδηγείται το confederation πουθενά. Εκτός και αν περιμένουμε από 2-3 άτομα να το σετάρουν για όλους. Διορθώστε με αλλά κάπως έτσι δεν έγινε με το confederation στα Πατήσια με τον acinonyx ???
> Πριν σιγουρευτούμε ότι κάτι δεν μας κάνει, καλό είναι να προσπαθήσουμε να το γνωρίσουμε.
> 
> και ας μη ξεχναμε να απολαμβάνουμε μέρες σαν τη σημερινή!!!!!
> 
> Proud to be Keratsinian



Κοιτα να δείς , εδώ στα Πατήσσια είναι λιγο διαφορετική η περιπτωση
είμαστε 9 ατομα ολοι και ολοι και πολύ κοντα σε αποσταση
(η πιο μακρυνη αποσταση μεταξυ δυο κομβων ειναι 1,5χλμ acinonyx-onikoseimai)
Δεν λέω οτι όλοι ειναι σχετικοι, αλλα η διαφορά ειναι οτι όλοι κατανόησαν
τις βασικές αρχές, και το έκαναν εθελοντικα, υπάρχει εμπιστοσύνη, και
πανω απο ολα διαθεση, το πιο σημαντικο όμως ειναι το αποτέλεσμα.
Και οχι ο Βασίλης δεν τα σεταρε όλα, ναι έχει τον πιο βασικο ρόλο αλλα
σε πληροφορω οτι τον ενοιαζε εξ αρχης να μαθουμε....  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Όποιος θέλει να του στήσω traffic shaping ας στείλει mail στο cha0s παπάκι cha0s τελεία gr ή τελεία awmn.
ΟΧΙ με PM.

Πάντως δεν μπορώ να πω ότι χαίρομαι με το γεγονός ότι θα συνεχιστεί στην ίδια έκταση το confederation, και μέχρι να σπάσει σε μικρότερα 2 λύσεις έχω στο μυαλό μου τις οποίες θα υλοποιήσω προκειμένου να μην περνάω από το confederation.

----------


## manoskol

> Πάντως δεν μπορώ να πω ότι χαίρομαι με το γεγονός ότι θα συνεχιστεί στην ίδια έκταση το confederation, και μέχρι να σπάσει σε μικρότερα 2 λύσεις έχω στο μυαλό μου τις οποίες θα υλοποιήσω προκειμένου να μην περνάω από το confederation.


που ακριβώς θες να πάς ? Ποιος ειναι ο βασικός σου προορισμός?  ::

----------


## aangelis

> Όποιος θέλει να του στήσω traffic shaping ας στείλει mail στο cha0s παπάκι cha0s τελεία gr ή τελεία awmn.


ετοιμάζουμε traffic shaping και θα εγκατασταθεί σε όλα τα λινκ, δεν χρειάζεται να στειλει καποιος email στον cha0s και μπλέξουμε με διαφορετικές version

----------


## Cha0s

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Cha0s
> 
> 
> Πάντως δεν μπορώ να πω ότι χαίρομαι με το γεγονός ότι θα συνεχιστεί στην ίδια έκταση το confederation, και μέχρι να σπάσει σε μικρότερα 2 λύσεις έχω στο μυαλό μου τις οποίες θα υλοποιήσω προκειμένου να μην περνάω από το confederation.
> 
> 
> που ακριβώς θες να πάς ? Ποιος ειναι ο βασικός σου προορισμός?


dst-net = !10853confederation 


Αποστόλη εγώ να βοηθήσω ήθελα...
Περίμενα τουλάχιστον να πεις, περίμενε να σου δώσουμε την δικιά μας έκδοση να βοηθήσεις στο στήσιμο, αλλά εσύ απέριψες εντελώς την προσφορά μου έτσι όπως το έθεσες...

Τέσπα δεν έχει νόημα anyway...

----------


## aangelis

> dst-net = !10853confederation 
> 
> 
> Αποστόλη εγώ να βοηθήσω ήθελα...
> Περίμενα τουλάχιστον να πεις, περίμενε να σου δώσουμε την δικιά μας έκδοση να βοηθήσεις στο στήσιμο, αλλά εσύ απέριψες εντελώς την προσφορά μου έτσι όπως το έθεσες...
> 
> Τέσπα δεν έχει νόημα anyway...


Δυστυχώς ο γραπτός λόγος δεν έχει τον τρόπο που το λεει κάποιος και γίνεται εύκολα παρεξήγηση. Δεν το είπα με κακό τρόπο, αλλα μάλλον βιαστικά.

Κανένα πρόβλημα θα κανουμε ενα στανταρντ traffic shaping και το εαν θελεις και εχεις χρόνο βαλ' το και εσυ σε καποιους κόμβους. Εγω το εγραψα για να προλάβω την περίπτωση να μπουν διαφορετικά traffic shaping στα εσωτερικά λινκ τουλάχιστον.

----------


## Cha0s

Οκ. Συγνώμη που σε παρεξήγησα.

----------


## manoskol

> dst-net = !10853confederation


Εισαι λίγο "αντιφατικός" ... απο την μία θέλεις να βοηθήσεις απο την αλλη δεν 
θες να περνας.... βάλτο και αυτο απο κάτω μαζι με το γκρινιάρης  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Το να βάλω traffic shaping το έχω προτείνει πάνω από ένα χρόνο ειδικά για τους κόμβους του πειραιά και περιχώρων γιατί ανέκαθεν τα πάντα σερνόντουσαν εκεί.


Αυτό δεν αλλάζει το ότι με βρίσκει κάθετα αντίθετο η συγκεκριμένη σχεδίαση του confederation ως προς το σύνολο του δικτύου.

Αφού δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι εγώ για να γίνει σωστό το confederation, ε τότε ας το αποφύγω, να μην είμαι και εγώ ο γκρινιάρης της υπόθεσης και να χαλάω τις καρδιές μου με τα ελάχιστα άτομα στα έχω πολύ εκτίμηση.

----------


## petzi

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Cha0s
> 
> dst-net = !10853confederation 
> 
> 
> Εισαι λίγο "αντιφατικός" ... απο την μία θέλεις να βοηθήσεις απο την αλλη δεν 
> θες να περνας.... βάλτο και αυτο απο κάτω μαζι με το γκρινιάρης


εγώ πάντως πολύ τον εκτιμώ. Αν ήμουν στην ηλικία του στο δίκτυο κάπως έτσι θα μουνα.
Βαγγέλη δεν σε γραφουμε και το ξέρεις... Ο σκοπός είναι να μάθουμε και τίποτε από όλο αυτό. Την παρασκευή σε περιμένουμε να μας τα χώνεις και face to face  :: 




> ....Μειοψήφισα στην απόφαση για διατήρηση του confederation προτείνοντας τη προσωρινή διακοπή του και για το λόγο αυτό αυτοανακηρύσσομαι σε γκρινιάρη του confederation - πρεσβευτής του cha0s στις περιοχές του Πειραιά - που θα δίνει ό,τι στραβό βλέπει μπροστά του με σκοπό την απαίτηση για άμεση βελτίωση του.


ελπίζω ότι έχω την άδειά σου.....  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Την έχεις  ::   ::  


Για την Παρασκευή είμαι μέσα εκτός απροόπτου  ::  
(Είστε και μακρυά γμτ  ::  )

----------


## vmanolis

> Οι συζητησεις και οι πειραματισμοι ειναι καλοι και τροπος προοδου γενικα.
> η quagga και το olsr στην θεωρια ειναι πολυ καλα μα διαπηστωθηκε οτι 
> στην ελληνικη πραγματηκοτητα δεν τραβανε. 
> Πηγαμε να βελτιωσουμε ενα πραγμα και δημιουργηθηκαν μηρια αλλα προβληματα.
> Εγω ψηφιζω οχι στο olsr αυτο βεβαια δεν συμμενει οτι θα γηρησω βραδυ σε απλο bgp, αλλα αν το αποφασησουν και οι δυπλανοι μου κομβοι εγω ειμαι μεσα.


Ελπίζω (απλά) να μπορέσεις αυτήν την Παρασκευή να έρθεις στην συνάντηση στου petzi. Αυτό θα δεις ότι αρκεί.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

διορθωθηκαν τα configs των κομβων speedy1 & speedy2

----------


## vmanolis

Εγώ πάντως ενημέρωσα τα δικά μου conf files για το κατέβασμα του link μου με shadowcaster, ώστε να μην ψάχνει άδικα.  ::

----------


## petzi

τα έδωσες για έλεγχο στους confεπιθεωρητές όπως συμφωνήσαμε?

οι κύριοι KLK και Maragos φαίνονται αποκολλημένοι μεταξύ τους. Αν υποψιαστώ ότι πειράχτηκε configuration file και δεν ενημερώθηκε ο confεπιθεωρητής mojiro, αλοιμονό σας.....

----------


## aangelis

Οι κόμβοι SW1GGW, SV1VJ και tzitzis (που δεν ήρθαν στην συνάντηση) ενημερώθηκαν για τις αποφάσεις που πάρθηκαν στην συνάντηση και συμφωνούν με αυτές.

----------


## petzi

ο κύκλος του κορυδαλλου-νικαίας ακόμα να κλείσει...
εναλλακτικές:
tsio01-shadowcaster 
ή 
[email protected] - shadowcaster
kai
[email protected] - vmanolis΄
ή 
makis - aangelis κλπ

ο κόμβος [email protected] έχει διαθέσιμο if και στον κόμβο [email protected] υπάρχει η δυνατότητα για εξτρα ifs
(οι κόμβοι [email protected] και [email protected] έχουν ήδη μια άκρη στο confederation, το ιδιο και ο makis.....)

απάνω τους !

----------


## vmanolis

Τώρα που έχω ελεύθερο το interface από shadowcaster, ψάχνω για να το "ζευγαρώσω" και αυτό.  ::

----------


## petzi

Confederation Meeting στο Petzospito την Παρασκευή 26 Ιανουαρίου ώρα 19:00

----------


## anka

> Confederation Meeting στο Petzospito την Παρασκευή 26 Ιανουαρίου ώρα 19:00


AnKa, Παρων  ::

----------


## papashark

ωπ, το είχα ξεχάσει αυτό !

Θα έρθω αργούτσικα και πάλι

----------


## vmanolis

Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι ανάγκη να αναφέρω ότι θα έρθω και εγώ.  ::  
Ίσως έρθω με τον Τάκη (matsulas).  ::

----------


## papashark

Την κυριακή θα πάω στον foxer να αλλάξω router, κανας θνητός να έρθει να βοηθήσει για να κάνουμε και καμιά δουλειά ακόμα ?

----------


## petzi

> Την κυριακή θα πάω στον foxer να αλλάξω router, κανας θνητός να έρθει να βοηθήσει για να κάνουμε και καμιά δουλειά ακόμα ?


όχι, όχι, να έρθεις να παρακαλέσεις αυτοπροσώπως και γονατιστός...
(πάλι κάτω θα κάτσεις....) χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## papashark

γονιπετής ?


Μήπως να ανέβω και τα σκαλιά στα γόνατα κουβαλώντας στην πλάτη γιγαντοαφίσα του Mojiro ?

----------


## gRooV

Τι στο καλό συζητάτε τόσες μέρες!!!  ::   ::  
Ρε μπας και σας μαγειρεύει ο petzi και μαζεύεστε εκεί συνέχεια??  ::

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## anka

> γονιπετής ?
> 
> 
> Μήπως να ανέβω και τα σκαλιά στα γόνατα κουβαλώντας στην πλάτη γιγαντοαφίσα του Mojiro ?


  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

Ο χαρτης ξαναμπηκε (χωρις τη χρηση olsrdot plugin) και ανανεωνεται καθε
5 λεπτα. Οσα link εχουν πανω απο 1.00 ETX συμαδευονται κοκκινα.

http://www.routing.awmn/?20:10:40
http://routing.explode.gr/?20:10:40

----------


## vmanolis

> Ο χαρτης ξαναμπηκε (χωρις τη χρηση olsrdot plugin) και ανανεωνεται καθε
> 5 λεπτα. Οσα link εχουν πανω απο 1.00 ETX συμαδευονται κοκκινα.
> 
> http://www.routing.awmn/?20:10:40


Γιατί φαίνεται διπλός ο shadowcaster;  ::  
Μήπως είναι δίδυμος κόμβος;  ::  
(όπως λέμε δίδυμος πύργος)  ::

----------


## petzi

> γονιπετής ?
> 
> 
> Μήπως να ανέβω και τα σκαλιά στα γόνατα κουβαλώντας στην πλάτη γιγαντοαφίσα του Mojiro ?


μη μου βάζεις ιδέες....  ::   ::  

groovaki μην μαρτυράς....

Φέρτε και τα laptop σας για γρήγορο trefficshappng lesson

To Σάββατο προβλέπω ταρατσάδα για πολλούς....

----------


## vmanolis

Όσο πάει και αυξάνεται το ενδιαφέρον από τα άτομα της περιοχής μας για την (πιστεύω) σωστή ανάπτυξη του δικτύου.  ::  
Τελικά είμαστε ικανοί αν ένα τέτοιο meeting γίνει π.χ. το πρωί, να φτάσει βράδυ και ακόμα να μην ξεκολλάμε από κει.  ::  
Πόλύ καλό και αυτό, μπράβο όχι μόνο σε όσους ήρθαν για να μας "διδάξουν" κάποια πράγματα, αλλά και σε όσους ήρθαν για να διδαχτούν ώστε είτε να αναπτυχθούν σωστά είτε απλά να καταλάβουν πως λειτουργούν κάποια πράγματα ώστε να αποφευχθούν στραβοτιμονιές.  ::  
Φυσικά για άλλη μια φορά επίσης η φιλοξενία του Περικλή ήταν πληρέστατη μπορώ να πω.  ::

----------


## prometheus

Καταπληκτικός ο οικοδεσπότης. Μπράβο στους εισηγητές. To confederation είναι σίγουρα σε καλά χέρια.

@mojiro: Μπορεί να γίνει κάπου upload το xls που δίνει τις εντολές του mt για τα queues ?

----------


## mojiro

συντομως  ::

----------


## petzi

γρήγορος στόχος το κλείσιμο κύκλων και traffic shaping για την επόμενη Παρασκευή. Έχουμε μείνει λίγο πίσω...
Επίσης μπορώ να πώ ότι το group-therapy εξελίσσεται πολύ καλά.

Όσοι κομβούχοι της περιοχής ενδιαφέρονται να (επανα)συμμετάσχουν στη φάση και είναι έτοιμοι να προσπαθήσουν για αυτό (με όλες τις υποχωρήσεις που απαιτούνται από όλους) είναι ευπρόσδεκτοι την επόμενη Παρασκευή.

----------


## manoskol

> γρήγορος στόχος το κλείσιμο κύκλων και traffic shaping για την επόμενη Παρασκευή. Έχουμε μείνει λίγο πίσω...
> Επίσης μπορώ να πώ ότι το group-therapy εξελίσσεται πολύ καλά.
> 
> Όσοι κομβούχοι της περιοχής ενδιαφέρονται να (επανα)συμμετάσχουν στη φάση και είναι έτοιμοι να προσπαθήσουν για αυτό (με όλες τις υποχωρήσεις που απαιτούνται από όλους) είναι ευπρόσδεκτοι την επόμενη Παρασκευή.


Μπράβο Περικλή και σε όλους , αντε γιατι το τρενακι φαίνεται ασχημο.....  ::

----------


## anka

> Επίσης μπορώ να πώ ότι το group-therapy εξελίσσεται πολύ καλά.


+++++  ::   ::   ::

----------


## kakalos

Κι εγω με την σειρά μου να πω οτι ο petzi ειναι ενας πολυ καλος οικοδεσποτης αναμφιβολα!Αλλα ειναι καποια πραγματα που δεν μου αρεσαν ιδιεταιρα!Π.χ.Αυτο το σουφλέ με 4 τυρια ειχε πολυ απο αυτο το πρασινο-μουχλιασμενο τυρι,ροκφορ νομιζω!Κι αυτο το χαβιαρι ρε παιδι μου κατι ειχε και δεν με ξετρελανε!Ασε το κρασι ηταν του 67',σου ειπα οτι το 67' δεν ηταν καλη χρονια για αυτην την ποικιλια(απο ευγενεια το ηπιαμε ολο)!Αυτο που ευχαριστηθηκα ηταν το σαγανακι με τις γαρίδες,απλα πραγματα ρε παιδι μου,οχι σαν το μοσχαρι με ανανά(ειδες κανεις δεν το ακουμπησε αυτο)!Ευτυχως δηλαδή που έσωσε λίγο την κατάσταση η αστακομακαρονάδα!Πάλι καλα!

Εν ολιγης "το κρασί παλιο,το τυρί μουχλιασμένο,το χαβιαρι μαύρο,αστα να πάνε!Παλιοζωή....



Ετσι μαζευεις κοσμο στα meetings  ::   ::   ::

----------


## kakalos

cancel

----------


## petzi

> Κι εγω με την σειρά μου να πω οτι ο petzi ειναι ενας πολυ καλος οικοδεσποτης αναμφιβολα!Αλλα ειναι καποια πραγματα που δεν μου αρεσαν ιδιεταιρα!Π.χ.Αυτο το σουφλέ με 4 τυρια ειχε πολυ απο αυτο το πρασινο-μουχλιασμενο τυρι,ροκφορ νομιζω!Κι αυτο το χαβιαρι ρε παιδι μου κατι ειχε και δεν με ξετρελανε!Ασε το κρασι ηταν του 67',σου ειπα οτι το 67' δεν ηταν καλη χρονια για αυτην την ποικιλια(απο ευγενεια το ηπιαμε ολο)!Αυτο που ευχαριστηθηκα ηταν το σαγανακι με τις γαρίδες,απλα πραγματα ρε παιδι μου,οχι σαν το μοσχαρι με ανανά(ειδες κανεις δεν το ακουμπησε αυτο)!Ευτυχως δηλαδή που έσωσε λίγο την κατάσταση η αστακομακαρονάδα!Πάλι καλα!
> 
> Εν ολιγης "το κρασί παλιο,το τυρί μουχλιασμένο,το χαβιαρι μαύρο,αστα να πάνε!Παλιοζωή....
> 
> 
> 
> Ετσι μαζευεις κοσμο στα meetings


μου τη λες, αλλά θα έρθει μέρα που θα το πάρεις πίσω....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## kakalos

Kαι για τους γκρινιάριδες παραθετω την παρακατω φωτο!Απο εχθες το βραδυ!

----------


## mojiro

το excel-shaping ειναι ετοιμο, μενει να δοκιμαστει σε 1-2 λινκακια
οτι ανταποκρινεται σωστα. θεωριτικα αυριο το απογευμα θα ειναι και
δοκιμασμενο ωστε να περαστει παντου.

----------


## prometheus

@kakalos: Ωραία, αλλά δεν τα κατάφερα να συγκεντρωθώ στο download rate .... μια φωτό χωρίς το μtorrent μπροστά παίζει ;

@mojiro: Ρώτησα για το xls και χωρίς να είναι έτοιμο, απλά για να πέσει λίγο μελέτη ... μια prerelease beta βρε αδελφέ .... do not worry δεν θα υπάρξει το παραμικρό σχόλιο για την VBA  ::  .... όπως νομίζεις όμως.

----------


## ShadowCaster

> @kakalos: Ωραία, αλλά δεν τα κατάφερα να συγκεντρωθώ στο download rate .... μια φωτό χωρίς το μtorrent μπροστά παίζει ;
> 
> @mojiro: Ρώτησα για το xls και χωρίς να είναι έτοιμο, απλά για να πέσει λίγο μελέτη ... μια prerelease beta βρε αδελφέ .... do not worry δεν θα υπάρξει το παραμικρό σχόλιο για την VBA  .... όπως νομίζεις όμως.


Εσύ άσε τα excel και κοίτα να κάνεις εκείνο το link μπας και olsr-iasoume, όσο για την foto 1 χωρίς το μtorrent νομίζω θα ήταν ποιο ενδιαφέρουσα...

----------


## aangelis

> Kαι για τους γκρινιάριδες παραθετω την παρακατω φωτο!Απο εχθες το βραδυ!


Πες και ότι και τα 3 λινκ σου ειναι με σούπερ οπτική, με μηδενική ισχύ και 100CCQ για να καταλάβουν μερικοί επιτέλους τι ειναι καλά λινκ και τι μπάζα.

----------


## aangelis

@ περίεργους τύπους

Για να το ξαναπούμε εάν και πιστεύω ότι μερικοί δεν θέλουν να καταλάβουν ή κάνουν τον φαλάκα...

*Δεν θα κοπεί το dc στα 5mbit όπως διαδίδουν κάποιοι όταν φεύγουν από το meeting!!!*

Ας σοβαρευτούν μερικοί. Θα κρατηθεί ένα μικρό κομμάτι για icmp, voip, ενα ακόμη για surfing, emails και λοιπές υπηρεσίες και τα υπόλοιπα τρελλό dc και downloading γενικά.

Θέλουμε να κατεβάζουμε και να μην κακαρίζει το voip, δεν θέλει κανείς μας να μην κατεβάζει γρήγορα. *Έλεος πιά.*

----------


## kakalos

> Πες και ότι και τα 3 λινκ σου ειναι με σούπερ οπτική, με μηδενική ισχύ και 100CCQ για να καταλάβουν μερικοί επιτέλους τι ειναι καλά λινκ και τι μπάζα.


Και 30 μετρα καλωδιο!Μην ξεχνιεσαι!Οποιος θέλει μπορεί!Και στην φώτο ειναι η φίλη μου η Scarlet.....


αυριο ο κομβος θα ειναι λιγο down για αλλαγη μητρικης και cpu!Λεπτομερειες στο topic του κομβου!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

Για να γινουμε πιο ακριβεις, το DC, ftp, και οτι αλλο μας αρεσει δε
θα κοπει καθολου.

απλα οταν θα ειπαρχει αναγκη για voip ή παιχνιδια θα διδεται αμεση
προτεραιοτητα σε αυτα, περνοντας απο τα αλλα.

εως τωρα επεζε οποια υπηρεσια ειχε πιο εντονη δραση στο router,
δηλαδη το dc, torrents, κλπ

για να μην ειπαρχει παρεξηγηση, απο τη στιγμη που θα εφαρμοστει
το μετρο, απαξ και δειτε καποιο προβλημα μπορειτε να με ειδοποιησετε
με 1002 τροπους. εγω απο τη πλευρα μου δε μπορω να εγγγυηθω
οτι θα πεζουν ολα τελεια, αλλα οτι θα κανω οτι μπορω για αυτο.

για να πεξουν ολα τελεια και να ειπαρχουν παραπονα δε θα μπορεσω
να το κανω, αμα δεν εχω την δικη σας βοηθεια (τα παραπονα δηλαδη).

τροποι επικοινωνιας ?
email, msn, pm βρισκονται σε κουμπακια κατω απο καθε post μου
κινητο, σταθερο το εχετε αρκετοι
voip 18321 καθε μερα, ολη μερα μεχρι πριν τις 10-11 το βραδυ.

----------


## petzi

Σενάρια Παρανοϊκής* Φαντασίας:

-ναι? γεια σας.... mojiro helpdesk παρακαλώ?
- ναι πείτε μου
- ναι, χμμμ, γεια σας είμαι ο petzi απο το confederation και ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω εαν γίνεται να μου ανοίξετε λίγο το bandwidth για να κατεβάσω ένα αρχείο που είναι επείγον.
- δηλαδή?
- ξέρετε έχω δει όλο το sequel του anal bitches και έχω αγωνία να δω τι θα συμβεί στο #456 επεισόδιο που κυκλοφόρησε σήμερα.....
- ......
- τώρα που έχω traffic shaping θα χάσω το επόμενο επεισόδιο? και αν όχι θα μου κατεβαίνει όπως του kakalos? πως γίνεται να το σηκώσουμε λίγο?
ε.. φανταστικέ μου admin? Θα μας αφήσετε να βλέπουμε έστω το site του leecher ή όλο θα μιλάει ο aangelis στο voip?
- ..... λυπάμαι αλλά ανάλογα με το τι κατεβάζετε μπορεί να διακόψουμε και τη σύνδεση μαζί σας... ξέρετε αν συνεχίσετε να leecharete θα σας κατεβάσουμε κι αλλο το bandwidth και πιθανόν και τη σύνδεση με proxies... μπορείτε όμως να παίξετε παιχνίδια και ο,τιδήποτε άλλο στο μεταξύ.... Αν δεν συμμορφοθείτε μπορεί να κατεβάσουμε και εντελώς τον κόμβο σας.


*παρανοϊκή από το παρανοια = από το ρήμα παρανοώ, άλλο ακούω και άλλο καταλαβαίνω, συνήθως γιατί έτσι θέλω να καταλάβω ή γιατί υποψιάζομαι (χωρίς επιχειρήματα) άλλες προθέσεις σε αυτόν που μου τα λέει.

----------


## mojiro

κατι ακομη - προσδιορισμος

οταν δινεις προτεραιοτητα σε μια υπηρεσια, οποια και αν ειναι
αυτη η κατηγορια (απο πρωτη εως τελευταια) της εγγυασαι οτι
βρεξει-χιονισει θα εχει τουλαχιστον αυτο που τις αρμοζει.

ειδικα για τα DC-Torrents, οταν ολα τα αλλα θα ειναι ενεργα σε
κινηση, θα εχει μεγιστο οριο στο 70%-75% (σε ενα καλο Link),
οταν ομως θα τρεχει μονο DC τοτε θα φτανει το 90% εως 97%
του Link.

Δηλαδη αν εχετε Full χρηση σε υπηρεσιες υψηλης προτεραιοτητας
και το Link σας φτανει εως 22/22mbit (*) τοτε το 16/16 θα διδεται
σε DC μονιμως!

Χωρις Traffic Shaping ομως, μια υπηρεσια πιο απαιτητικη απο το DC,
μονομιας θα βουταγε ολη τη δυναμη του Link για αυτην και μονο.



* επειδη στη συναντηση τεθηκε πολλες φορες το ερωτημα πως ενα
σωστο Link μπορει να σηκωσει 22/22mbit σε TCP Both χωρις Turbo,
αμα το Link σας παρολο που ειναι καλο δε φτανει εστω 19/19mbit
παρτε με τηλεφωνο να σας πω μεθοδους για το κανετε να αποδωσει
τοσο ψηλα.

δεν ειναι καθολου δυσκολο!

----------


## mojiro

ήμουν ετοιμος να ποσταρω το απο κατω...




> Το χειροτερο Link του confederation ειχε 6/12 mbit bandwidth
> εξ'αιτιας μη σωστης ρυθμισης & παρεμβολων απο διπλανα Link
> και κακορυθμισμενα Turbo.
> 
> Κατοπιν επεμβασης, ανεβασε 100/100 CCQ & 19/19 Mbit.


... αλλα ειδα το λινκ παλι εξ'αιτιας παρεμβολων και μονο να πεφτει
σε αθλια επιπεδα.

----------


## mojiro

κατοπιν τοποθοτησης pc στον tsio01 υπηρξε μεγαλη βελτιωση στον κομβο
του και συντομα θα μπει στο confederation μαζι με τον κομβο petaloudas.

συγκεκριμενα, τα λινκ petaloudas-ggcHome, petaloudas-tsio01 και 
tsio01-vmanolis ειναι μεταξυ 19/19 & 22/22 mbit.

----------


## anka

> κατοπιν τοποθοτησης pc στον tsio01 υπηρξε μεγαλη βελτιωση στον κομβο
> του και συντομα θα μπει στο confederation μαζι με τον κομβο petaloudas.
> 
> συγκεκριμενα, τα λινκ petaloudas-ggcHome, petaloudas-tsio01 και 
> tsio01-vmanolis ειναι μεταξυ 19/19 & 22/22 mbit.


Καιρος ηταν  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mojiro
> 
> κατοπιν τοποθοτησης pc στον tsio01 υπηρξε μεγαλη βελτιωση στον κομβο
> του και συντομα θα μπει στο confederation μαζι με τον κομβο petaloudas.
> 
> συγκεκριμενα, τα λινκ petaloudas-ggcHome, petaloudas-tsio01 και 
> tsio01-vmanolis ειναι μεταξυ 19/19 & 22/22 mbit.
> 
> 
> Καιρος ηταν


Αντρέα, προσπάθησε κάπως να βοηθήσεις σε ένα καλύτερο "δέσιμο" στην γειτονιά σας, γιατί είστε (και εσείς) άνω-κάτω.  ::  
Δεν δικαιολογείται να βγαίνουν οι γείτονοί σου σαν περιοχή μέσω Αγ. Δημητρίου (avl). Κουφή τελείως δρομολόγηση.  ::  
Κάποιος τρόπος θα υπάρχει να δεθείται καλύτερα.  ::

----------


## anka

> Αντρέα, προσπάθησε κάπως να βοηθήσεις σε ένα καλύτερο "δέσιμο" στην γειτονιά σας, γιατί είστε (και εσείς) άνω-κάτω.  
> Δεν δικαιολογείται να βγαίνουν οι γείτονοί σου σαν περιοχή μέσω Αγ. Δημητρίου (avl). Κουφή τελείως δρομολόγηση.  
> Κάποιος τρόπος θα υπάρχει να δεθείται καλύτερα.


Και εγω το θελω αυτο Μανωλη, αλλα ξερεις ποσο δυσκολη οι περιοχη μας απο θεμα οπτικης  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Και εγω το θελω αυτο Μανωλη, αλλα ξερεις ποσο δυσκολη οι περιοχη μας απο θεμα οπτικης


Μακάρι να ήταν απλώς "δύσκολες" οι περιοχές μας. "Mission Impossible" το κατάντησαν όλες οι γύρω πολυκατοικίες.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Να υποθέσω ότι επειδή ο akops αποτελεί άκρο του confederation τραβάει ζόρι σαν μεσολαβητής με μέρος του υπόλοιπου ΑΜΔΑ και γι' αυτό είναι ψηλά ο δείκτης στο διάγραμμα στο link με shadowcaster;
Η υπόλοιπη "ακραία" διαδρομή μέχρι τον petzi πάντως πάει κανονικά σαν ένδειξη.

Επιπλέον, γιατί την ίδια χρονική στιγμή διαφέρει η "ένδειξη" μεταξύ shadow και xrysoula για το συγκεκριμένο link;
Τα δεδομένα δεν είναι στάνταρ;

----------


## kakalos

> Επιπλέον, γιατί την ίδια χρονική στιγμή διαφέρει η "ένδειξη" μεταξύ shadow και xrysoula για το συγκεκριμένο link;
> Τα δεδομένα δεν είναι στάνταρ;


Το οτι διαφερει ειναι θέμα ανανέωσης της σελίδας!Το ιδιο επαθα κι εγω το μεσημερι οταν ξανασηκωσα τον κομβο ο χαρτης του shadowcaster με εβαλε αμεσως ενω του xrysoula μετα απο λιγα λεπτα που εκανε ανανέωση!

----------


## petzi

τοu mojiro ο χάρτης ανανεώνεται αραιότερα...

----------


## vmanolis

Μήνυμα ελήφθει. Όβερ.  ::

----------


## mojiro

o mοjiro-χαρτης ανανεωνεται οποτε του καπνισει...
ωστοσο τα δεδομενα ειναι υπερβολικα δυναμικα (κατω του δευτερολεπτου)

----------


## mojiro

τα νεα της νυκτος  ::  

2 κομβοι ακομη μεσα στο confederation κλεινουν ενα ακομη κυκλο!

η vabiro-πλευρα εχει σειρα τωρα χεχε  ::  αντεεεεε

----------


## vabiris

Το εβαλα και εγω το olsr (μαζι με βοηθεια akops76) αλλα μας εχει αλλαξει τα φωτα στα κολληματα ο ρουτερ μου!

----------


## vmanolis

> ... μας εχει αλλαξει τα φωτα στα κολληματα ο ρουτερ μου!


Για δώσε πληροφορίες.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

... μπας και βοηθήσουμε...

----------


## akops76

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vabiris
> 
> Το εβαλα και εγω το olsr (μαζι με βοηθεια akops76) αλλα μας εχει αλλαξει τα φωτα στα κολληματα ο ρουτερ μου!


Είναι κουφό...αλλα απο την ώρα που ενεργοποιήσε το olsr σήμερα...ανα δέκα περίπου λεπτά σήμερα ο router παγώνει...
Προς το παρόν είπα στον Σωτήρη, να ξαναπεράσει τα δύο πακέτα (olsrd & quagga)...

----------


## vmanolis

Να υποθέσω ότι ο router έχει κάρτα γραφικών, σωστά;  ::  
Έχει παρατηρηθεί σε κάποιες μητρικές ότι χρειάζεται να βλέπει κάρτα γραφικών για να ξεκινήσει σωστά η quagga.  ::

----------


## akops76

> Να υποθέσω ότι ο router έχει κάρτα γραφικών, σωστά;  
> Έχει παρατηρηθεί σε κάποιες μητρικές ότι χρειάζεται να βλέπει κάρτα γραφικών για να ξεκινήσει σωστά η quagga.


Οχι δεν έχει...
Ομως απο την προηγούμενη Τρίτη..που βάλαμε την quagga...ο router δούλευε κανονικα(αν δεν κάνω λάθος)..... Σήμερα που ενεργοποιήθηκε το olsr εμφανίστηκε το πρόβλημα...

----------


## vabiris

τα ξαναπερασα ολα και εβαλα και καρτα γραφικων!

----------


## mojiro

ποση ram ειπαρχει στο συστημα ?

----------


## vabiris

128 αλλα μπορω να βαλω αλλο τοσο (νομιζω)

----------


## petzi

εγώ να βάλω στοίχημα ότι εχεις AMD σε via chipset?

----------


## vabiris

> εγώ να βάλω στοίχημα ότι εχεις AMD σε via chipset?


οχι pentium 3 στα 500 σε slot A

----------


## vmanolis

> τα ξαναπερασα ολα και εβαλα και καρτα γραφικων!


Δηλαδή έφτιαξε ή όχι;  ::  
Πες μας τα όλα.  ::

----------


## akops76

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vabiris
> 
> τα ξαναπερασα ολα και εβαλα και καρτα γραφικων!
> 
> 
> Δηλαδή έφτιαξε ή όχι;  
> Πες μας τα όλα.


Αυτή την στιγμή έχει ξεπεράσει τις 10ώρες uptime...Οπότε μάλλον έστρωσε...  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Πρέπει μόλις να έκανε reset.

Αυτή τη φορά το προκάλεσα εγώ με nmap. http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1 ... light=nmap

Φαίνεται να έχετε αφήσει πολλές υπηρεσίες ανοιχτές. Καλό θα ήταν να ξεφορτώσετε από το μηχάνημα υπηρεσίες που δε χρησιμοποιείται και να κλείσετε DNS και bandwidth test.

----------


## mojiro

speedy2-scorpion -> 21/21 mbits

----------


## vmanolis

> speedy2-scorpion -> 21/21 mbits


Όπως καταλαβαίνετε ο σπεσιαλίστας *mojiro* εκτελεί και χρέη *speed tester* των link μας (και όχι μόνο βέβαια).  ::

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## vmanolis

> Τόσο εύκολα πέφτουν τα μπρίκια;


Δεν έχεις ακούσει να λένε "μπρίκια κολλάμε";  ::

----------


## kinglyr

Μαρεσει που δεν με πειρατε ένα τηλ να βάλω OLSR στους Terzis & Klinakis....
Δεν είπαμε μολις βάλετε να με πάρετε ένα τηλ να φωρτώσω τα conf files στους 2 κομβους?
Τεσπα.... σήμερα το απόγευμα θα βάλω OLSR στους Terzis - Klinakis και θα μηλήσω και με τον Speedy να βάλει στον speedy2....
Για να κλήσει ο κύκλος....

----------


## mojiro

τι να βαλει στον speedy2 ?

o speedy2 εχει olsr εδω και κανα μηνα...

----------


## vabiris

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vmanolis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vabiris
> 
> ...


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
πριν 20 λεπτα τον βρηκα κολλημενο!

----------


## akops76

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από akops76
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vmanolis
> 
> ...



Μπορεί να φταίει το bug που βρήκε ο acinonyx με τον bandwidth server. Aπο οτι είχα δει τελευταία ήταν μόνιμα ενεργοποιημένος στον router σου.

----------


## mojiro

ποση ραμ εχεις ?

να βαζαμε τα logs & graphs στo http://www.routing.awmn ?

----------


## vabiris

> ποση ραμ εχεις ?
> 
> να βαζαμε τα logs & graphs στo http://www.routing.awmn ?


τωρα εχει 128

----------


## vabiris

παντως τωρα βλεπω και τον terzis στο confederation!!!!

----------


## akops76

> παντως τωρα βλεπω και τον terzis στο confederation!!!!


Που τον είδες??? Διοτι σε εμένα δεν απαντάει ο olsrd στο port 8082 του router του.

----------


## vabiris

αφου ρε αρχηγε μου εστειλε pm o kinglyr και τον εβαλα bgp confederation peer και συνδεθηκε στο bgp summary!

----------


## mojiro

στο olsrd.conf τον εβαλες ?

----------


## vabiris

''router bgp 7425
bgp confederation identifier 10853 
bgp confederation peers 7260 6454 
neighbor 10.84.245.165 remote-as 6454
neighbor 10.84.245.165 timers 10 30
neighbor 10.84.245.165 capability dynamic
neighbor 10.84.245.165 capability orf prefix-list both
neighbor 10.84.245.165 soft-reconfiguration inbound
neighbor 10.84.245.165 prefix-list awmn-bgp in
neighbor 10.84.245.165 prefix-list awmn-bgp out
neighbor 10.84.245.165 filter-list maxaslength in''...................................

----------


## mojiro

*OLSRD.CONF* οχι *BGPD.CONF*

----------


## akops76

> *OLSRD.CONF* οχι *BGPD.CONF*



Το interface με τον terzi είναι ενεργοποιημένο στο olsrd.conf του Σωτήρη(vabiris) . Eγώ το έχω φτιάξει το conf.

Ομως ο Γιάννης (Kinglyr) έχει σηκώσει απο την μεριά του τον olsrd daemon??
Εχω την εντύπωση πως οχι (φυσικά μπορει να κάνω και λάθος...)

----------


## mojiro

αααααααααααααααα

οκ! εληφθη

----------


## papashark

Κανα νέο με το "πρόβλημα" της μνήμης ?

O foxer κρατά όλα τα logs στον syslog του mojiro, εξακολουθεί όμως σιγά σιγά να ανεβάζει μνήμη :

----------


## manoskol

> ''router bgp 7425
> bgp confederation identifier 10853 
> bgp confederation peers 7260 6454 
> neighbor 10.84.245.165 remote-as 6454
> neighbor 10.84.245.165 timers 10 30
> neighbor 10.84.245.165 capability dynamic
> neighbor 10.84.245.165 capability orf prefix-list both
> neighbor 10.84.245.165 soft-reconfiguration inbound
> neighbor 10.84.245.165 prefix-list awmn-bgp in
> ...


Στα παραπάνω το 
neighbor 10.84.245.165 prefix-list awmn-bgp out
είναι λάθος
Γενικά ειναι λάθος να βάζει prefix-list και filter-list μαζι, εππλέον δεν εχει νοήμα να φιλτραρεις το in με το
neighbor 10.84.245.165 prefix-list awmn-bgp in
και μετά να κανεις το ιδιο και στην εξοδο , αφαιρεσέτο
Χρησιμοποιησε το xls του mojiro που εχει φτιαξει για τους BGP neighbors...  ::

----------


## manoskol

> Κανα νέο με το "πρόβλημα" της μνήμης ?
> 
> O foxer κρατά όλα τα logs στον syslog του mojiro, εξακολουθεί όμως σιγά σιγά να ανεβάζει μνήμη :


Πάνο προσπάθησε να βγάλεις οτι περιτη υπηρεσια τρέχει ο router
ακομα και το graphing (αν εχει δίσκο τουλάχστον πάτα την επιλογη
store on disk) μπας και φταει αυτο .... δεν ξέρω τι αλλο να σκευτω 
με αυτο το θέμα.... αληθεια την version MT φοράει 2.9.27 ? και αν ναι
ειναι αυτο που κυκλοφορει στο dc (εγω αυτο εχω πάντως  :: , χωρις προβλημα, μηπως εχουμε πεσει σε κανα hardware comptatibility bug ?)

----------


## mojiro

σε δισκο ειναι τα graphs του foxer

----------


## ShadowCaster

Μετά το κλείσιμο του κύκλου και από την πλεύρα του akops δεν έχουμε ανοιχτές διαδρομές, επιτέλους έχουμε την πρώτη σταθερή τοπολογία (ελπίζω να μην αρχίσουν να πέφτουν τώρα που το είπα). Το traffic βλέπω ότι έχει μοιραστεί και δεν επιβαρύνει όσο πριν συγκεκριμένους μόνο κόμβους. Τώρα μένει να μπει και το traffic shapping ώστε να αρχίσουμε να αξιολογούμε το Confederation, έχοντας μια σταθερή δομή.

----------


## kinglyr

Ναι έχω βάλει και τον OLSR Daemon να τρέχει και όλα τα .conf αρχεία είναι φορτωμένα κανονικά και στον κόμβο Terzis και στον κόμβο Klinakis.
Οπότε βάλτε και στο conf του Speedy2 για τον Klinakis OLSR και όλα θα είναι οκ....
Its up to you!!!

----------


## prometheus

> Μετά το κλείσιμο του κύκλου και από την πλεύρα του akops δεν έχουμε ανοιχτές διαδρομές, επιτέλους έχουμε την πρώτη σταθερή τοπολογία (ελπίζω να μην αρχίσουν να πέφτουν τώρα που το είπα). Το traffic βλέπω ότι έχει μοιραστεί και δεν επιβαρύνει όσο πριν συγκεκριμένους μόνο κόμβους. Τώρα μένει να μπει και το traffic shapping ώστε να αρχίσουμε να αξιολογούμε το Confederation, έχοντας μια σταθερή δομή.


Πριν αποκτήσει το confederation την σταθερή δομή του .... δηλαδή δεν χρειάζεται να δούμε το link με τον akops76 ;

@akops76: Αντώνη, είμαι στη διάθεσή σου όποτε θες να κάνουμε δοκιμές.

----------


## ShadowCaster

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ShadowCaster
> 
> Μετά το κλείσιμο του κύκλου και από την πλεύρα του akops δεν έχουμε ανοιχτές διαδρομές, επιτέλους έχουμε την πρώτη σταθερή τοπολογία (ελπίζω να μην αρχίσουν να πέφτουν τώρα που το είπα). Το traffic βλέπω ότι έχει μοιραστεί και δεν επιβαρύνει όσο πριν συγκεκριμένους μόνο κόμβους. Τώρα μένει να μπει και το traffic shapping ώστε να αρχίσουμε να αξιολογούμε το Confederation, έχοντας μια σταθερή δομή.
> 
> 
> Πριν αποκτήσει το confederation την σταθερή δομή του .... δηλαδή δεν χρειάζεται να δούμε το link με τον akops76 ;
> 
> @akops76: Αντώνη, είμαι στη διάθεσή σου όποτε θες να κάνουμε δοκιμές.


Don't worry εσύ είσαι στο δομή ver 1.0.1 δηλαδή όταν κάνεις το link.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## petzi

ναι, σιγά μην μείνουμε έτσι... συνεχώς πρέπει να συντομεύουν κύκλοι!
Τουλάχιστον από την περιοχή Νικαίας-Κορυδαλλού-Ψιλοπειραιά κανένα νέο λίνκ προς τα έξω! Κάθε νέο if πρέπει να αξιοποιείται προς την ολοένα μέιωση των εσωτερικών hops.
To Traffic Shaping δεν μπορεί να είναι αρκετό για να μην υπάρχουν διαμαρτυρίες απ΄΄εξω

----------


## prometheus

> Τουλάχιστον από την περιοχή Νικαίας-Κορυδαλλού-Ψιλοπειραιά κανένα νέο λίνκ προς τα έξω! Κάθε νέο if πρέπει να αξιοποιείται προς την ολοένα μέιωση των εσωτερικών hops.


Με την ίδια λογική και εγώ ψάχνω για κοντινά link εντός του confederation παρόλο που έχω θέα προς Προφήτη Ηλία και Υμηττό. Βασικά είμαι σε αναμονή από johnkast και να δούμε τί θα κάνουμε με akops76....

----------


## sw1klk

Μιλάμε για κύκλους... Ρε παιδιά υπάρχει ο Λευτέρης (none id: 161) είναι συνδεμένος σε εμένα και παιδεύεται τόσο καιρό να βγάλει ένα λίνκ και δεν ενδιαφέρεται σχεδόν κανείς... 

Ο μόνος που έχει δοκιμάσει είναι ο Prometheus

----------


## speedylaptop

Βαγγελη 
οσο να ναι ολοι σχεδον απο την περιοχη μας εχουμε 1-2 interface free
πρεπει πλεον ομως να οργανωθουμε και να βγαζουμε το καθε link (καινουργιο) μετα απο κουβεντα με τους υπολοιπους .
Πιστευω οτι ολοι αυτοι που συμμετεχουμε εδω πρεπει να γραψουμε τι interface εχουμε free ωστε να κανουμε εναν χαρτη για το ποια link και με ποιους μπορουν να βγουν ωστε να βγει κατι χρησιμο και οχι να παμε κουτουρου 
Αν συμφωνειτε με την καταγραφη των ελευθερων interface προτεινω καποιος να τα καταγραψει και να τα συζητησουμε στο επομενο meeting για να δουμε τι θα κανουμε
Εγω ειμαι διαθεσιμος αν θελετε να το κανω αυτο να τα καταγραψω αν μου στελνετε pm

Συμφωνειτε;;;
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## petzi

και τις Παρασκευές τι κάνετε ρε? Τα κρατάτε κρυφά?  ::   ::   ::  
Ευκαιρία να υπενθυμίσω ότι την *Παρασκευή 19:00 συνεχίζεται στο Petzoσπιτο η αλληλοενημέρωση.*

Στην προσεχή συνάντηση μπορούμε να αφιερώσουμε ένα μέρος για τις διασυνδέσεις που έχουμε ανάγκη στο confederation ώστε να δούμε τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε (εννοείται ότι θα έρθουν οι ενδιαφερόμενοι, αν θυμάμαι καλά lsalpeas, terzis, stef σορρυ αν ξεχνάω κάποιον).

Είναι μια καλή ευκαιρία για όσους εκ νέου ενδιαφέρονται, να προσέλθουν (είτε δεν ήθελαν από την αρχή, είτε αποχώρησαν στη διαδρομή)

O Mojiro νομίζω θα έχει να μας πεί κάποια καλά νέα για traffic shaping που δεν θα μας περιορίζει σχεδόν καθόλου - επανάσταση για όλο το δίκτυο.  ::  

Αυτό που με ανησυχεί είναι ότι δεν έχουμε παράπονα απέξω... βαρέθηκαν να ασχολούνται μαζί μας ή εστρωσε η κατάσταση από την ανακατάταξη links και την ρυθμισή τους? 
Cha0s?

----------


## akops76

> και τις Παρασκευές τι κάνετε ρε? Τα κρατάτε κρυφά?    
> Ευκαιρία να υπενθυμίσω ότι την *Παρασκευή 19:00 συνεχίζεται στο Petzoσπιτο η αλληλοενημέρωση.*
> 
> Στην προσεχή συνάντηση μπορούμε να αφιερώσουμε ένα μέρος για τις διασυνδέσεις που έχουμε ανάγκη στο confederation ώστε να δούμε τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε (εννοείται ότι θα έρθουν οι ενδιαφερόμενοι, αν θυμάμαι καλά lsalpeas, terzis, stef σορρυ αν ξεχνάω κάποιον).
> 
> Είναι μια καλή ευκαιρία για όσους εκ νέου ενδιαφέρονται, να προσέλθουν (είτε δεν ήθελαν από την αρχή, είτε αποχώρησαν στη διαδρομή)
> 
> O Mojiro νομίζω θα έχει να μας πεί κάποια καλά νέα για traffic shaping που δεν θα μας περιορίζει σχεδόν καθόλου - επανάσταση για όλο το δίκτυο.  
> 
> ...


Τι και αυτη την Παρασκευη meeting??? Δεν μας βαρέθηκες ακομα?? ...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## akops76

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ShadowCaster
> 
> Μετά το κλείσιμο του κύκλου και από την πλεύρα του akops δεν έχουμε ανοιχτές διαδρομές, επιτέλους έχουμε την πρώτη σταθερή τοπολογία (ελπίζω να μην αρχίσουν να πέφτουν τώρα που το είπα). Το traffic βλέπω ότι έχει μοιραστεί και δεν επιβαρύνει όσο πριν συγκεκριμένους μόνο κόμβους. Τώρα μένει να μπει και το traffic shapping ώστε να αρχίσουμε να αξιολογούμε το Confederation, έχοντας μια σταθερή δομή.
> 
> 
> Πριν αποκτήσει το confederation την σταθερή δομή του .... δηλαδή δεν χρειάζεται να δούμε το link με τον akops76 ;
> 
> @akops76: Αντώνη, είμαι στη διάθεσή σου όποτε θες να κάνουμε δοκιμές.


Oπως έχω ήδη πει, πρώτα θα δοκιμάσω με τον lsalpea. Αν δεν βγει μαζί του, τότε βλέπουμε. 
Μάλιστα μου είπε, οτι απο σήμερα θα γύρισει την κεραία του προς τα εμένα για να κάνω scan. Δυστυχώς όμως εχτές δάνεισα σε άλλον την cisco που έχω για τα scan..και δεν την πήρα πίσω σήμερα. Οποτε αύριο που θα την έχω, θα δοκιμάσω να δω αν πιάνω τον lsalpea τελικα.

----------


## vmanolis

> και τις Παρασκευές τι κάνετε ρε? Τα κρατάτε κρυφά?    
> Ευκαιρία να υπενθυμίσω ότι την *Παρασκευή 19:00 συνεχίζεται στο Petzoσπιτο η αλληλοενημέρωση.*


Ναι . . .  :: 




> Είναι μια καλή ευκαιρία για όσους εκ νέου ενδιαφέρονται, να προσέλθουν (είτε δεν ήθελαν από την αρχή, είτε αποχώρησαν στη διαδρομή)


Θα έρθει λογικά και ο Δημήτρης (LordD). Ξέρει ο Μιχάλης.  ::

----------


## LordD

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από petzi
> 
> και τις Παρασκευές τι κάνετε ρε? Τα κρατάτε κρυφά?    
> Ευκαιρία να υπενθυμίσω ότι την *Παρασκευή 19:00 συνεχίζεται στο Petzoσπιτο η αλληλοενημέρωση.*
> 
> 
> Ναι . . . 
> 
> 
> ...


Επιβεβαιώνω!!!  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Επιβεβαιώνω!!!


*Σωστός . . .*   ::

----------


## anka

> Αυτό που με ανησυχεί είναι ότι δεν έχουμε παράπονα απέξω... βαρέθηκαν να ασχολούνται μαζί μας ή εστρωσε η κατάσταση από την ανακατάταξη links και την ρυθμισή τους? 
> Cha0s?


Σιγουρα το δευτερο, Thanks to Mojiro και την δουλεια που εκανε +++++

----------


## Cha0s

Το ότι σταμάτησα να γράφω δεν σημαίνει ότι είμαι ευχαριστημένος.


Δεν αλλάζει και τίποτα έτσι και αλλιώς.

----------


## sw1klk

O Lsapleas (161) θα έρθει να τον δούμε από κοντά?
Τι θα γίνει ρε Petzi βάλε μια τάξη..

----------


## sw1klk

> Το ότι σταμάτησα να γράφω δεν σημαίνει ότι είμαι ευχαριστημένος.
> 
> 
> Δεν αλλάζει και τίποτα έτσι και αλλιώς.



Βαγγέλη έλα μια φορά και εσύ από κοντά να μας τα πεις..

----------


## Cha0s

Θα προσπαθήσω να έρθω αύριο αλλά δεν εγγυώμαι τίποτα.

Είναι και μακρυά γμτ...

Πάνο θα είσαι πουθενά κοντά αύριο;  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> O Lsapleas (161) θα έρθει να τον δούμε από κοντά?
> Τι θα γίνει ρε Petzi βάλε μια τάξη..


Πάρε τον χάρακα και τακτοποίησέ μας φανταστικέ δάσκαλε (ή μήπως... πρόεδρε).  ::

----------


## papashark

> Θα προσπαθήσω να έρθω αύριο αλλά δεν εγγυώμαι τίποτα.
> 
> Είναι και μακρυά γμτ...
> 
> Πάνο θα είσαι πουθενά κοντά αύριο;


θα σε πάρω μαζί μου  ::

----------


## Ifaistos

καταρχίν δεν ρίχνει κάποιος μια ματιά σε αυτό

Ifaistos:~# traceroute http://www.awmn
traceroute to http://www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
1 gw-ifaistos.silicon.awmn (10.18.213.23 ::  0.520 ms 0.371 ms 0.359 ms
2 gw-sw1ggw.xrisoula.awmn (10.86.87.121) 1.528 ms 1.671 ms 1.879 ms
3 gw-viper7gr.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.127.97) 2.772 ms 2.661 ms 1.517 ms
4 gw-sw1hfq.vaggos13.awmn (10.2.32.97) 2.688 ms 2.912 ms 2.455 ms
5 gw-vaggos13.acinonyx.awmn (10.2.16.73) 3.471 ms 4.480 ms 4.447 ms
6 gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.217) 12.459 ms 6.108 ms 23.589 ms
7 gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187) 5.014 ms 5.686 ms 8.883 ms
8 rtr.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.133) 16.815 ms 8.502 ms 7.630 ms
9 http://www.awmn (10.19.143.13) 10.319 ms 6.370 ms 7.281 ms
Ifaistos:~#


o silicon έχει link με viper7 και xrisoula οπότε κάτι δεν πάει καλά

επίσης τι ώρα είναι η συνάντηση ? 
Ζηλέψαμε και θέλουμε και εμείς να γίνουμε "μαύρη τρύπα" (θα μπαίνετε Άλιμο και θα βγαίνετε Σαλαμίνα  ::   ::   ::  )

----------


## papashark

7 με 8 στο petzoσπιτο

Aν αποφασίσεις να πας, θα πάω και εγώ αφού πάρω τον cha0s και θα έρθουμε από παραλιακή, οπότε συνδιαζόμαστε.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Ζηλέψαμε και θέλουμε και εμείς να γίνουμε "μαύρη τρύπα" (*θα μπαίνετε Άλιμο και θα βγαίνετε Σαλαμίνα*    )


Είμαστε μια σύγχρονη... stargate.  ::

----------


## Cha0s

> 7 με 8 στο petzoσπιτο
> 
> Aν αποφασίσεις να πας, θα πάω και εγώ αφού πάρω τον cha0s και θα έρθουμε από παραλιακή, οπότε συνδιαζόμαστε.


Τι ώρα θα περάσεις από τα περίχωρα δηλαδή;  ::

----------


## manoskol

> καταρχίν δεν ρίχνει κάποιος μια ματιά σε αυτό
> 
> Ifaistos:~# traceroute http://www.awmn
> traceroute to http://www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
> 1 gw-ifaistos.silicon.awmn (10.18.213.23 0.520 ms 0.371 ms 0.359 ms
> 2 gw-sw1ggw.xrisoula.awmn (10.86.87.121) 1.528 ms 1.671 ms 1.879 ms
> 3 gw-viper7gr.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.127.97) 2.772 ms 2.661 ms 1.517 ms
> 4 gw-sw1hfq.vaggos13.awmn (10.2.32.97) 2.688 ms 2.912 ms 2.455 ms
> 5 gw-vaggos13.acinonyx.awmn (10.2.16.73) 3.471 ms 4.480 ms 4.447 ms
> ...


κανε ενα tracepath μπορεις?

----------


## Ifaistos

Τις μισές φορές δίνει κανονική διαδρομή τις μισές ασύμμετρη  ::  

Ifaistos:~# tracepath http://www.awmn
1: gw-silicon.ifaistos.awmn (10.18.213.237) 0.207ms pmtu 1496
1: gw-ifaistos.silicon.awmn (10.18.213.23 ::  0.705ms
2: gw-sw1ggw.xrisoula.awmn (10.86.87.121) 2.340ms
3: gw-viper7gr.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.127.97) 18.773ms
4: gw-sw1hfq.vaggos13.awmn (10.2.32.97) 22.913ms
5: gw-vaggos13.acinonyx.awmn (10.2.16.73) 21.748ms
6: gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.217) 14.747ms
7: gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187) 16.784ms
8: rtr.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.133) 20.953ms
9: http://www.awmn (10.19.143.13) 42.765ms reached
Resume: pmtu 1496 hops 9 back 9
Ifaistos:~# tracepath http://www.awmn
1: gw-silicon.ifaistos.awmn (10.18.213.237) 0.238ms pmtu 1500
1: gw-ifaistos.silicon.awmn (10.18.213.23 ::  0.724ms
2: gw-sw1ggw.xrisoula.awmn (10.86.87.121) 3.500ms
3: gw-sw1ggw.xrisoula.awmn (10.86.87.121) asymm 2 3.173ms pmtu 1496
4: gw-sw1hfq.vaggos13.awmn (10.2.32.97) 9.060ms
5: gw-vaggos13.acinonyx.awmn (10.2.16.73) 16.365ms
6: gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.217) 16.564ms
7: gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187) 13.838ms
8: rtr.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.133) 19.497ms
9: http://www.awmn (10.19.143.13) 21.743ms reached
Resume: pmtu 1496 hops 9 back 9
Ifaistos:~#

----------


## mojiro

το 10.86.87.121 ειναι vlan-silicon.xrisoula.awmn
και οχι gw-sw1ggw.xrisoula.awmn

----------


## speedylaptop

Αν τελειωσω νωρις θα ερθω και εγω


 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## sw1klk

ΤΙ ΩΡΑ ΘΑ ΠΛΑΚΩΘΟΥΜΕ εεεε.....
θα μιλήσουμε ήθελα να πω πάλι...
στο γνωστό πλέον PetzoΣΠΙΤΟ??????

----------


## manoskol

Κοιτώντας σήμερα τον δρομολογητη του cha0s από το http://www.routing.awmn
και δίνωντας sh ip bgp παρατηρώ πx για το δικο μου subnet
10.2.93.0/24
* 10.80.195.113 0 23 10853 2581 8580 i
* 10.26.35.190 0 1806 6283 10853 2581 8580 i
* 10.26.35.182 0 10853 10853 (4422 6631 3460 4371) 2581 8580 i
*> 10.26.35.34 0 7603 3451 2581 8580 i

Η τελευταια διαδρομη λαμβάνεται ως best... μεχρι εδώ καλα (θα μπορουσε να παζει και η πρώτη αλλα μαλλον ειναι λιγοτερη ώρα enstablished)...
κοιταχτε λίγο την τρίτη.... (με τα Bold)

Η διαδρομη στο BGP 0 10853 10853 (4422 6631 3460 4371) 2581 8580 i
και παραπλήσιες υπάρχουν σε ολο το routing table του cha0s....

Kαποιος απο το confed του Πειραια (ή κάποιος καλοθελητης γείτονας)
έχει ενεργοποιησει στο BGP την εντολη: 
bgp bestpath as-path confed

This command specifies that the length of confederation path sets and sequences should should be taken into account during the BGP best path decision process.

[υποθέτω κατα 99% το "προβλημα" ειναι στον κομβο vassilis-1 (3473)]

Παιδια αυτη η εντολή δεν ειναι λάθος αλλα ειναι εκτος λογικης των confed
ή βγάλτε την τελειος ή ξηλώστε τον συγκεκριμένο κομβο olsr-bgp-confed....


EDIT
Εδώ φαίνεται τις τελευταιες μέρες και η ασυμετρια που δημιουργείται
http://stats.cha0s.awmn/mrtg_router/wlan3.html

----------


## Acinonyx

::   ::   ::  Τραγικό! Τί έχετε κάνει ακριβώς ρε παιδια; Μπορεί να μας εξηγήσει κάποιος; Πως είναι δυνατόν ο Cha0s να βλέπει την εσωτερική δομή του confederation; O κόμβος 3473 vassilis-1 που είναι;

----------


## petzi

delete - λανθασμένος παραλήπτης

----------


## mojiro

ησηχαστε...

α) δεν ξερω πως βλεπει την εσωτερικη δομη του vassilis3

β) τα prepend εχουν μπει απο cha0s & vassilis3 για να μη προτειμαται
το λινκ του vassilis απο τον ρουτερ του cha0s.

----------


## manoskol

Φανταζομαι θα δημιουργηθεί προβλημα αν κοβόταν/εσπαγε το 15 χλμ link ?

----------


## Acinonyx

> α) δεν ξερω πως βλεπει την εσωτερικη δομη του vassilis3


Είναι πρόβλημα να βλέπει τα εσωτερικα links του confederation κάποιος εξωτερικός peer. Πρέπει να φτιαχτεί.

----------


## papashark

> Φανταζομαι θα δημιουργηθεί προβλημα αν κοβόταν/εσπαγε το 15 χλμ link ?


Μετά θα ερχόταν από εμένα, απλά ένα hop παραπάνω....

----------


## Ifaistos

Το πρόβλημα παραμένει. Δεν το κοιτάει κάποιος 


Ifaistos:~# tracepath http://www.awmn
1: gw-silicon.ifaistos.awmn (10.18.213.237) 0.348ms pmtu 1496
1: gw-ifaistos.silicon.awmn (10.18.213.23 ::  0.949ms
2: vlan-silicon.xrisoula.awmn (10.86.87.121) 3.858ms
3: gw-viper7gr.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.127.97) 20.897ms
4: gw-sw1hfq.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.197) 6.612ms
5: gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.217) 6.215ms
6: gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187) 8.184ms
7: rtr.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.133) 21.522ms
8: http://www.awmn (10.19.143.13) 11.450ms reached
Resume: pmtu 1496 hops 8 back 8
Ifaistos:~# tracepath http://www.awmn
1: gw-silicon.ifaistos.awmn (10.18.213.237) 0.264ms pmtu 1496
1: gw-ifaistos.silicon.awmn (10.18.213.23 ::  0.720ms
2: vlan-silicon.xrisoula.awmn (10.86.87.121) 2.163ms
3: gw-viper7gr.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.127.97) 5.671ms
4: gw-sw1hfq.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.197) 21.558ms
5: gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.217) 9.651ms
6: gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187) 8.644ms
7: rtr.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.133) 13.792ms
8: http://www.awmn (10.19.143.13) 18.764ms reached
Resume: pmtu 1496 hops 8 back 8
Ifaistos:~#

----------


## manoskol

κοιτα δεν ειναι τοσο προβλημα...
μολις φτάσεις εδώ

2 gw-ifaistos.silicon.awmn (silicon router)
To πακετακι εχει δυο επιλογες με ισα hops
ωστε να φτασει εδω....
4 gw-sw1hfq.spirosco.awmn (spirosco router μεσω sv1hfq)
ειτε να παει απο 
silicon - viper7gr-sv1hfq-spirosco 
είτε
silicon-xrisoula-sc1hfq-spirosco

απο οτι ξέρω ο viper7gr δεν ειναι στο confed... o μονος κομβος που ειναι
στο confed ειναι η χρισουλα αρα δεν περνας μέσα απο το confed , ΔΕΝ εχεις προβλημα , και εισαι και σε λαθος topic 
Ειλικρινα ελπιζω να βοηθησα  ::

----------


## Ifaistos

Ifaistos:~# tracepath http://www.awmn
1: gw-silicon.ifaistos.awmn (10.18.213.237) 0.257ms pmtu 1500
1: gw-ifaistos.silicon.awmn (10.18.213.23 ::  0.841ms
2: gw-sw1ggw.xrisoula.awmn (10.86.87.121) 2.710ms
3: gw-sw1ggw.xrisoula.awmn (10.86.87.121) asymm 2 2.162ms pmtu 1496
4: gw-sw1hfq.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.197) 7.069ms
5: gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.217) 8.837ms
6: gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187) 26.138ms
7: rtr.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.133) 27.829ms
8: http://www.awmn (10.19.143.13)  39.082ms reached


Κοίτα δεν ξέρω αν είναι πρόβλημα από ρύθμιση στο confederation, το bgp το mtik ή κάτι άλλο, πάντως πρόβλημα
τα πακέτα πάνε (και έρχονται ορισμένες φορές) από διαφορετικούς δρόμους κάθε φορά που θα κάνω Trace
Είναι φυσιολογικό ?

----------


## mojiro

απο xrisoula




> ~# traceroute 10.18.213.237
> traceroute to 10.18.213.237 (10.18.213.237), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
> 1 hermes.xrisoula.awmn (10.86.87.139) 0.194 ms 0.129 ms 0.092 ms
> 2 gw-xrisoula.silicon.awmn (10.86.87.123) 0.924 ms 1.165 ms 1.401 ms
> 3 gw-silicon.ifaistos.awmn (10.18.213.237) 1.535 ms 1.483 ms 1.247 ms
> 
> # tracepath 10.18.213.237
> 1: peggyzina (10.86.87.129) 0.225ms pmtu 1500
> 1: hermes.xrisoula.awmn (10.86.87.139) 0.514ms
> ...


στο tracepath 1-1-2 hops ειναι απο ethernet... καμια πατατα θα εχω κανει
εκει... υπαρχει περιπτωση να επιρεαζει σε αυτο τα πολλαπλα vlans μεταξυ
των 2 routers ?

απο συλλογο




> ~$ traceroute 10.18.213.237
> traceroute to 10.18.213.237 (10.18.213.237), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
> 1 gw-dataroom.syllogos.awmn (10.2.100.1) 0.386 ms 0.322 ms 0.483 ms
> 2 gw-syllogos.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.229) 2.607 ms 1.376 ms 1.206 ms
> 3 gw-spirosco.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.119.198) 25.631 ms 12.961 ms 7.441 ms
> 4 gw-sw1hfq.viper7gr.awmn (10.17.127.98) 6.009 ms * 2.278 ms
> 5 gw-xrisoula.silicon.awmn (10.86.87.123) 4.135 ms 7.373 ms 12.345 ms
> 6 gw-silicon.ifaistos.awmn (10.18.213.237) 17.437 ms 13.350 ms 9.763 ms
> 
> ...

----------


## Cha0s

> Τραγικό! Τί έχετε κάνει ακριβώς ρε παιδια; Μπορεί να μας εξηγήσει κάποιος; Πως είναι δυνατόν ο Cha0s να βλέπει την εσωτερική δομή του confederation; O κόμβος 3473 vassilis-1 που είναι;


Αυτό το είδα και εγώ τις προάλλες αλλά δεν είχα χρόνο να το τσεκάρω εις βάθος.

Ήμουν και εκτός από την Παρασκευή και τώρα έκατσα σε PC.


Με τον vassilis πράγματι πριν 2-3 βδομάδες έβαλα prepend γιατί το λινκ αυτό είχε γίνει ρουφήχτρα  ::  

Σίγουρα πάντως τις πρώτες μέρες που το κοίταγα ήταν μια χαρά και είχε μοιραστεί κάπως το traffic.

Δεν ξέρω τι παίζει τώρα...

----------


## mojiro

αλλωτε βγαζει ασυμετρια & αλλωτε οχι...  ::

----------


## manoskol

Παιδια τι δουλεια εχουν τα vlan (layer2) με το routing (BGP-layer3) ?
@ ifaistos ναι είναι φυσιολογικότατο... αν δεν γινοταν θα ηταν 
μη φυσιολογικο  ::

----------


## Ifaistos

το να είναι συνέχεια ασύμμετρη μια διαδρομή με ίσα hops να το καταλάβω, το μια να είναι και μια όχι είναι κομματάκι περίεργο...  ::

----------


## manoskol

Αν καποιο link κανει flapping μπορει να συμβαινει, πάντως τις 
τελευταιες μερες και ο groov(sv1hfq) εκανε εργασιες στον κομβο του...

----------


## mojiro

> Παιδια τι δουλεια εχουν τα vlan (layer2) με το routing (BGP-layer3) ?


δε ξερω, απλα η ασυμετρια πανω στο ethernet ειναι καπως παραξενη...

----------


## manoskol

> δε ξερω, απλα η ασυμετρια πανω στο ethernet ειναι καπως παραξενη...


για δες και αυτο που λεει ο sokratisg
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=16519&start=390

----------


## smarag

Είπαμε με τον Περικλή (petzi) για την συνάντηση που θα κάναμε στο σπίτι του την Τσικνοπέμπτη 8 / 2 / 2007 να γίνει σε μια Ταβέρνα. 

Στις 20:00 το βράδυ μπορείτε να έρθετε όλοι.

 

H Ακτή Θεμιστοκλέους 40 είναι ακριβώς πάνω απο την πισίνα στην Μαρίνα Ζέας. Εχουμε κρατήση τραπέζι, και παραπανω αναφέρο μια κάρτα του μαγαζίου με τα τηλέφωνα.

*Ο Χώρος έχει ΔΩΡΕΑΝ πρόσβαση στο internet και στο AWMN για όσους δέν μπορούν λεπτό χωρίς το δίκτυο.*

----------


## vmanolis

Πάτε να με κολάσετε...  ::

----------


## anka

Από σήμερα στον router του κόμβου #7597 καθιερώθηκε η πολιτική του Traffic Shapping για καλύτερα αποτελέσματα σε ταχύτητα/latency. 
matsulas #7164 (αμφίδρομα) 
kakalos #10218 (αμφίδρομα)

----------


## vmanolis

> Από σήμερα στον router του κόμβου #7597 καθιερώθηκε η πολιτική του Traffic Shapping για καλύτερα αποτελέσματα σε ταχύτητα/latency. 
> matsulas #7164 (αμφίδρομα) 
> kakalos #10218 (αμφίδρομα)


Το traffic shapping νομίζω ότι αν γίνει από έναν κόμβο αλλά όχι και από τους γύρω του, είναι μάλλον μάταιο.  ::  
Τουλάχιστον αυτό είχε ειπωθεί στο meeting του petzοσπιτου. Ας με διορθώσει όποιος ξέρει περισσότερα.  ::

----------


## sw1klk

Η ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΣΗ
Ας γίνει Παρασκευή ρε παλικάρια, την Πέμπτη είναι δύσκολο για όλους πιστεύω...

Ποιος θα φάει παντόφλα?

----------


## akops76

Μετα απο συνεργασία με τον shadowcaster μπήκε traffic shapping στο link akops-shadowcaster καθώς και στον link akops76-sokratisg (όπου τόσο καιρό υπάρχει ενεργοποιημένο traffic-shapping μόνο απο την μεριά του Σωκράτη).


Προς Vmanolis:
Το οτι έβάλε κάποιος traffic shapping ενώ δεν έχουν βάλει και οι υπολοιποι κόμβοι γύρω του, δεν είναι κακο, ούτε δημιουργεί κάποιο πρόβλημα. Είναι ένα πρώτο βήμα, ώστε σιγά σιγά να ξεκινήσουν να βάλουν και οι υπολοιποι.

----------


## aangelis

traffic shapping λειτουργεί εδω και μερες στους κόμβους aangelis, kakalos, sw1ggw, tzitzis, sv1vj και συνεχίζουμε

----------


## kinglyr

Να υποθέσω ότι υπάρχει πλέον version έτοιμη να την πάρουμε και να την βάλουμε???
Αν ΝΑΙ από που?

Ευχαριστώ....

----------


## anka

> Το traffic shapping νομίζω ότι αν γίνει από έναν κόμβο αλλά όχι και από τους γύρω του, είναι μάλλον μάταιο.


Μανωλη, ισως και να εχεις δικαιο ετσι οπως το θετης, αλλα το TS παιζει σε επιπεδο link και οχι κομβου, και ρολο παιζει να υπαρχει TS αμφιδρομα(στους δυο εχοντες link κομβους) και με το ιδιο setup. Το οποιο ισχυει απο μερια matsulas<->anka και anka<->kakalos (εντος confederation) και τουμπαλιν  ::  
Δηλαδι οποιος περναει απο τα λινκ μου παει εγγυημενα (σφαιρα)!  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> traffic shapping λειτουργεί εδω και μερες στους κόμβους aangelis, kakalos, sw1ggw, tzitzis, sv1vj και συνεχίζουμε


Απλά έχω μείνει στα λεγόμενα του Μιχάλη στο τελεταίο meeting στου Περικλή, ότι όταν είναι έτοιμο το traffic shapping, θα μπει στους κόμβους μας στο σύνολο του confederation και όχι μεμονομένα, αφού δεν θα πρόσφερε και πολλά έτσι.  ::  
Είμαστε δηλαδή... υπό δοκιμές ακόμα.  ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από aangelis
> 
> traffic shapping λειτουργεί εδω και μερες στους κόμβους aangelis, kakalos, sw1ggw, tzitzis, sv1vj και συνεχίζουμε
> 
> 
> Απλά έχω μείνει στα λεγόμενα του Μιχάλη στο τελεταίο meeting στου Περικλή, ότι όταν είναι έτοιμο το traffic shapping, θα μπει στους κόμβους μας στο σύνολο του confederation και όχι μεμονομένα, αφού δεν θα πρόσφερε και πολλά έτσι.  
> Είμαστε δηλαδή... υπό δοκιμές ακόμα.


Κοίτα, εν μια νυκτή να μπει σε όλους δεν είναι εύκολο, δεν έχουμε ούτε tftp στα ΜΤ να τραβάνε από το κεντρικό, ούτε ειναι όλα τα ίδια...

Το να φάμε μια βδομάδα για να βάλουμε όλοι, δεν αποτελεί πρόβλημα.

----------


## Cha0s

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από aangelis
> 
> traffic shapping λειτουργεί εδω και μερες στους κόμβους aangelis, kakalos, sw1ggw, tzitzis, sv1vj και συνεχίζουμε
> 
> 
> Απλά έχω μείνει στα λεγόμενα του Μιχάλη στο τελεταίο meeting στου Περικλή, ότι όταν είναι έτοιμο το traffic shapping, θα μπει στους κόμβους μας στο σύνολο του confederation και όχι μεμονομένα, αφού δεν θα πρόσφερε και πολλά έτσι.  
> Είμαστε δηλαδή... υπό δοκιμές ακόμα.


Μια χαρά θα προσφέρει.
Όταν εφαρμόζεται και στις 2 πλευρές του λινκ την δουλειά του την κάνει μια χαρά και βοηθάει λίγο και τα γειτονικά λινκ που δεν έχουν traffic shaping αφού τουλάχιστον από τα λινκ που έχουν traffic shaping δεν θα φυγει traffic τέτοιο ώστε να lagάρουν.
Οπότε και τα γειτονικά λινκ θα έχουν λιγότερο traffic.

Άρα βάλτε γρήγορα traffic shaping (κάτι που έπρεπε να είχε γίνει χρόνια πριν... η δικαιολογία τότε ήταν το linux... με το ΜΤ τώρα και τα έτοιμα tutorial και excel... είδαμε ποιοι ασχολήθηκαν...  ::  όσοι και τα ενεργά μέλη του συλλόγου  ::  )

----------


## vmanolis

> Το να φάμε μια βδομάδα για να βάλουμε όλοι, δεν αποτελεί πρόβλημα.


Δηλαδή να δοκιμάσω να βάλω από μόνος μου traffic shapping στον router μου ;  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Εκεί καταλήγουμε ;  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Το να φάμε μια βδομάδα για να βάλουμε όλοι, δεν αποτελεί πρόβλημα.
> 
> 
> Δηλαδή να δοκιμάσω να βάλω από μόνος μου traffic shapping στον router μου ;      
> Εκεί καταλήγουμε ;


υπομονη....

----------


## smarag

> Η ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΣΗ
> Ας γίνει Παρασκευή ρε παλικάρια, την Πέμπτη είναι δύσκολο για όλους πιστεύω...
> 
> Ποιος θα φάει παντόφλα?


Ισχύει κανονικά για σήμερα πέμπτη. Σας περιμένουμε.  ::

----------


## petzi

```
C:\Documents and Settings\periklis>tracert 10.21.255.66

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς 10.21.255.66 με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-awmn.petzi.awmn [10.86.90.129]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-petzi.xrisoula.awmn [10.86.87.113]
  3     1 ms     2 ms     1 ms  gw-xrisoula.shadowcaster.awmn [10.86.87.98]
  4     1 ms     2 ms     2 ms  gw-shadowcaster.vmanolis.awmn [10.86.86.138]
  5     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  6     *        *
```

Παρακαλώ να διορθωθεί πρόβλημα στον matsulas (?). Η διαδρομη προς Βύρωνα είναι αδύνατη.

----------


## aangelis

> Παρακαλώ να διορθωθεί πρόβλημα στον matsulas (?). Η διαδρομη προς Βύρωνα είναι αδύνατη.


ο matsoulas εχει δωσει ενα account να τσεκαρουμε τα conf του;

----------


## SV1EFT

> traffic shapping λειτουργεί εδω και μερες στους κόμβους aangelis, kakalos, sw1ggw, tzitzis, sv1vj και συνεχίζουμε


Εμείς πότε θα πάρουμε σειρά?  ::

----------


## anka

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από petzi
> 
> Παρακαλώ να διορθωθεί πρόβλημα στον matsulas (?). Η διαδρομη προς Βύρωνα είναι αδύνατη.
> 
> 
> ο matsoulas εχει δωσει ενα account να τσεκαρουμε τα conf του;


Δεν ξερω αλλα θα επρεπε! 
Παντως πρεπει και ο d3x7er (το λινκ του matsula με Βυρωνα) να βαλει quagga και αυτος με την σειρα του!

----------


## petzi

σε συνεργασία με τον sv1eft μπήκε traffic-shaping στα παρακάτω links
xrisoula-petzi
petzi-ggc
petzi-romeo
ggc-mopy 
romeo-vassilisshop
romeo-jz
vassilishop-mopy
vassilishop-vassilisspiti 
sv1eft-tzitzis
sv1eft-vassilisspiti
sv1eft-speedy
sv1eft-foxer
jz-speedy

Δυστυχώς βρήκαμε κάποια λινκς με "προβληματάκια".
Συνεχίζουμε από Δευτέρα!
Επιπλέον, έρχεται νέο λινκ sv1ggc-kinglyr να μικρύνει κύκλο!

----------


## mojiro

οσοι θελετε να βαλετε t-s, ειτε ερχεστε σε επαφη με καποιον που το εχει
περασει και ξερει ειτε περιμενετε στην ουρα.

σε καθε περιπτωση μη την πεσετε με την μια σε αυτους που ασχολουνται
και ειδικα στον περικλη που αυριο εχει τρελα τρεχαματα.

αυτααααααα  ::

----------


## SV1EFT

Επίσης έγινε προετοιμασία περάστηκε (mangle) στους κόμβουs:
scorpion
speedy2
johnkast
sv1ceb

----------


## vmanolis

> οσοι θελετε να βαλετε t-s, ειτε ερχεστε σε επαφη με καποιον που το εχει
> περασει και ξερει ειτε περιμενετε στην ουρα.


Ελπίζω να μην είμαι μακριά στην λίστα για t-s.  ::  
Μην με κάνετε και βάλω μέσον κάποιο μελλοντικό "υψηλόβαθμο στέλεχος" του ΑΜΔΑ. (π.χ. ... petzi)  ::

----------


## jz

::  Kαι στο AWMN μέσον θέλει.  ::

----------


## aangelis

> Ελπίζω να μην είμαι μακριά στην λίστα για t-s.  
> Μην με κάνετε και βάλω μέσον κάποιο μελλοντικό "υψηλόβαθμο στέλεχος" του ΑΜΔΑ. (π.χ. ... petzi)


Εσένα θα σου το φτιάξει ο Μωησής (aangelis) γιατί είσαι καλός άνθρωπος, στην λίστα για τον παράδεισο.

----------


## vmanolis

> Ελπίζω να μην είμαι μακριά στην λίστα για t-s.  
> Μην με κάνετε και βάλω μέσον κάποιο μελλοντικό "υψηλόβαθμο στέλεχος" του ΑΜΔΑ. (π.χ. ... petzi)





> Εσένα θα σου το φτιάξει ο *Μωησής* (aangelis) γιατί είσαι καλός άνθρωπος, στην λίστα για τον παράδεισο.


Άσχετο: δοκίμασες να "χτυπήσεις" την ταράτσα μου με το ραβδί σου μήπως και... εξαφανιστούν τα εμπόδια στην θέα μου ;  ::  
Γιάννη (kinglyr) ακούς; Βρήκαμε την λύση στις... αντιπαροχές.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## kinglyr

Και βέβαια σας ακούω...  ::  
Κουρτίνα κανονικά...  ::  
Αποστόλη μπορείς να μου δώσεις τα αρχεία και να με διδάξεις για t-s?
Πρέπει να μάθω για να βάλω στους κόμβους μου ...
(kinglyr8000, Airsam7979, Terzis6454, Klinakis7990, Kinglyr-selinia800 ::   ::  

Επίσης σας ενημερώνω (και ειδικότερα τους 3 node/OLSR planners του confed. δηλ. mojiro, Shadowcaster, angelis) οτι λόγω βροχής τα προγραμματισμένα ΒΒ (klinakis-stef/ terzis-vj/ terzis-mopy) στην περιοχή της αμφιάλης δεν έγιναν το προηγούμενο ΣΚ 10-11/2/2007. Μεταφέρθηκε (καιρού θέλοντος) το επόμενο ΣΚ (17-18/2/2007).
Παρακαλώ τους ανωτέρω node planners αν έχω την έγκριση τους για την δημιουργία των παραπάνω ΒΒ (από πλευράς routing) ή έχουν να προτείνουν κάτι άλλο...  ::  
Καλό βράδυ...

----------


## kinglyr

Επίσης το ΒΒ με sv1-ggc (Νικο) - Kinglyr είναι under construction...  ::  
Ο νίκος (με τον αποστόλη?) το σαββάτο που μας πέρασε έκανε κέντράρισμα στο πιάτο του και μένει να κάνω και εγώ....
Τα σήματα είναι πολύ χάλια (-65dBm) , θα πρέπει να πάει κάτω από -50...
Τώρα να δούμε πότε θα κατεβάσω τον πύργο για να κεντράρω το πιάτο (πρέπει και να αγγαρέψω τον airsam που είναι ο official εναερίτης του κόμβου μου  ::  ) γιατι όπως είπαμε το ΣΚ έχουμε πολύ δουλειά...

----------


## akops76

Aν είναι εύκολο θα ήθελα και εγω τα αρχεία για το ts ( το mangle και το xls) ώστε να μπει traffic shaping(σε συνεννόηση με τον vabiris) και στα link vabiris-akops76 και vabiris-selinia76.

----------


## sokratisg

Μπες στο ftp://ftp.sokratisg.awmn στον φάκελο Mikrotik για το mangle.  ::  Copy-paste σε ένα terminal στο Mikrotik και είσαι οκ.

----------


## vmanolis

> Τώρα να δούμε πότε θα κατεβάσω τον πύργο για να κεντράρω το πιάτο (πρέπει και να αγγαρέψω τον airsam που είναι ο *official εναερίτης* του κόμβου μου  )


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Καλό...  ::

----------


## anka

> Μπες στο ftp://ftp.sokratisg.awmn στον φάκελο Mikrotik για το mangle.  Copy-paste σε ένα terminal στο Mikrotik και είσαι οκ.


Sokratis θελουμε να εχουμε ολοι οι κομβοι στο confederation το ιδιο TS setup στα εσωτερικα μας λινκ. Για να σε προλαβω, εαν ειναι ομοια, δεν εχω δει το mangle αρχειο σου εαν ειναι ιδιο με το δικο μας, αλλα thanks anyway  ::  

@akops76
Εχεις PM με mangle conf και το excelακι!

----------


## vmanolis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sokratisg
> 
> Μπες στο ftp://ftp.sokratisg.awmn στον φάκελο Mikrotik για το mangle.  Copy-paste σε ένα terminal στο Mikrotik και είσαι οκ.
> 
> 
> Sokratis θελουμε να εχουμε ολοι οι κομβοι στο confederation το ιδιο TS setup στα εσωτερικα μας λινκ. Για να σε προλαβω, εαν ειναι ομοια, δεν εχω δει το mangle αρχειο σου εαν ειναι ιδιο με το δικο μας, αλλα thanks anyway  
> 
> @akops76
> Εχεις PM με mangle conf και το excelακι!


excelάκι ακούω ολούθε, αλλά excelάκι δεν έχω δει ως τώρα πουθενά.  ::  

Ή περιμένουμε να έρθει η σειρά μας από τους "διαχειριστές" της περιοχής μας (ή αλλιώς γνώστες), ή ακολουθούμε κάποιες οδηγίες και το κάνουμε οι ίδιοι, όπως έγινε με την quagga στο Mikrotik και το OLSR. Μάλλον δεν έχουμε οργανωθεί καλά εδώ φαίνεται σε σχέση με πριν.  ::

----------


## petzi

κόλαση στο confederation  ::  


```
Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: router.sv1eft.awmn [10.84.231.65]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-awmn.petzi.awmn [10.86.90.129]
  2     1 ms     1 ms    <1 ms  gw-petzi.romeo.awmn [10.86.90.102]
  3     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-romeo.jz.awmn [10.84.237.97]
  4     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  5   199 ms    45 ms    19 ms  router.sv1eft.awmn [10.84.231.65]
```



```
Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: pc.vassilis3.awmn [10.84.234.50]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-awmn.petzi.awmn [10.86.90.129]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-petzi.romeo.awmn [10.86.90.102]
  3     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  4     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
```

----------


## anka

> κόλαση στο confederation  
> 
> 
> ```
> Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: router.sv1eft.awmn [10.84.231.65]
> με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:
> 
>   1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-awmn.petzi.awmn [10.86.90.129]
>   2     1 ms     1 ms    <1 ms  gw-petzi.romeo.awmn [10.86.90.102]
> ...


Εγω μια φορα παω  ::   ::   ::  



```
 1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  ns0.anka.ns.awmn [10.87.197.1]
 2    <1 ms     1 ms     2 ms  gw-anka.matsulas.awmn [10.87.197.145]
 3     3 ms     7 ms    11 ms  10.80.189.97
 4     6 ms    10 ms    35 ms  router.sv1eft.awmn [10.84.231.65]
```



```
1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  ns0.anka.ns.awmn [10.87.197.1]
2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-anka.kakalos.awmn [10.87.197.158]
3     3 ms     1 ms     5 ms  gw-kakalos.sw1ggw.awmn [10.80.198.121]
4     3 ms     4 ms     4 ms  gw-sw1ggw.sv1ggc-home.awmn [10.87.190.101]
5    20 ms     9 ms    22 ms  gw-sv1ggc-home.mopy.awmn [10.87.190.94]
6    29 ms    60 ms    18 ms  gw-vassilis3.mopy.vassilis3.awmn [10.84.234.246]

7    44 ms    20 ms    48 ms  pc.vassilis3.awmn [10.84.234.50]
```

----------


## aangelis

και απο εδω μια χαρά



```
~$ tracepath 10.84.231.65
 1:  taidus.aangelis.awmn (10.87.187.65)                    0.667ms 
 2:  gw-aangelis.kakalos.awmn (10.87.216.105)               2.432ms 
 3:  gw-kakalos.sw1ggw.awmn (10.80.198.121)                 3.205ms 
 4:  gw-sw1ggw.tzitzis.awmn (10.80.198.110)                22.183ms 
 5:  router.sv1eft.awmn (10.84.231.65)                     26.598ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 5 back 5
```



```
~$ tracepath 10.84.234.50
 1:  taidus.aangelis.awmn (10.87.187.65)                    0.663ms 
 2:  gw-aangelis.kakalos.awmn (10.87.216.105)               1.399ms 
 3:  gw-kakalos.sw1ggw.awmn (10.80.198.121)                 3.036ms 
 4:  gw-sw1ggw.sv1ggc-home.awmn (10.87.190.101)             6.796ms 
 5:  gw-sv1ggc-home.mopy.awmn (10.87.190.94)               14.328ms 
 6:  gw-vassilis3.mopy.vassilis3.awmn (10.84.234.246)       7.091ms 
 7:  pc.vassilis3.awmn (10.84.234.50)                       7.520ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 7 back 7
```

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## aangelis

> Γιατί σκαλώνει στον matsula;


Γιατί εχει δηλωμένο DNS server για το subnet του χωρίς να έχει καταχώρηση για την ip αυτή.

----------


## kinglyr

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από anka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sokratisg
> 
> ...



Σήμερα έχουμε συνάντηση στο flocafe???
Αν ΝΑΙ τότε θα φέρετε σε κάνα PDA/Phone το mangle και το Excelακι να τα πάρουμε να τα βάλουμε?

----------


## anka

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> Γιατί σκαλώνει στον matsula; 
> 
> 
> Γιατί εχει δηλωμένο DNS server για το subnet του χωρίς να έχει καταχώρηση για την ip αυτή.


Done,
Διορθωθηκε εχτες απο τον Matsula.

----------


## petzi

Έλα πάμε για Παρασκευή σε confed-meeting στο petzoσπιτο.
16-2-2007 ωρα 19:00

- Ολοκλήρωση traffic shaping
- αξιολόγηση της κατάστασης
- που πάμε ποιοι είμαστε κλπ

----------


## vmanolis

Εύγε φανταστικό μέλος του νέου Δ.Σ.  ::  
Θα είμαστε εκεί.  ::

----------


## quam

Κε Αντιπρόεδρε,

συγχαρητήρια για την εκλογή σας.
Άλωστε θα σας τα πούμε και από κοντά την Παρασκευή.

----------


## sokratisg

> - που πάμε ποιοι είμαστε κλπ


Άμα δεν έχετε λύσει ακόμα τέτοια βασικά ερωτήματα που πάτε ρε παιδιά για routing fest?  ::   ::   ::  

Πάντως μπράβο που το έχετε καθιερώσει, όπου να είναι θα αρχίσουμε να ζηλεύουμε και εμείς οι Καλλιθεώτες.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## petzi

ελατε και εσεις... πόσοι μπορεί να είστε? 2, 3 4? χαχαχααχαχαχαχααχχαχα  ::

----------


## petzi

> Κε Αντιπρόεδρε,
> 
> συγχαρητήρια για την εκλογή σας.
> Άλωστε θα σας τα πούμε και από κοντά την Παρασκευή.


ταμίας παρακάλώ....
την πάτησες... ξηλώσου....

----------


## vmanolis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από quam
> 
> Κε Αντιπρόεδρε,
> 
> συγχαρητήρια για την εκλογή σας.
> Άλωστε θα σας τα πούμε και από κοντά την Παρασκευή.
> 
> 
> ταμίας παρακάλώ....
> την πάτησες... ξηλώσου....


Ωχ... Γι' αυτό έλεγες να έρθουν να γραφτούνε κι' άλλοι;  ::   ::  
Για αρχή, πολύ δυνατά ξεκίνησες.  ::   ::   
Καλή συνέχεια λοιπόν φανταστικέ... ταμία του ΑΜΔΑ.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Πάντως μπράβο που το έχετε καθιερώσει, όπου να είναι θα αρχίσουμε να ζηλεύουμε και εμείς οι Καλλιθεώτες.


Καλά θα ήταν πάντως αν κάποιος από την περιοχή σας έπαιρνε μια γεύση από την συγκέντρωσή μας.  ::  
Όσα ακούγονται και συζητιώντε δεν μπορούν πάντα να αναλυθούν σε σελίδες του forum. Face to face είναι πάντα καλύτερα.

----------


## sokratisg

Το OLSR Confederation του Πειραιά μήπως ετοιμάζει κάποιο σχέδιο failover;

Εδώ να υποθέσω ότι είναι και το κέντρο των οπτικών ινών σας;  ::   ::   ::  

http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=11857

----------


## sokratisg

Πρόβλημα στους dns i guess?  ::   ::  



```
[email protected]:~$ traceroute www.routing.awmn
traceroute to srv.routing.awmn (10.86.87.129), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  sokratisg-zabon (10.32.49.1)  0.308 ms  0.153 ms  0.154 ms
 2  gw-sokratisg.kakalos.awmn (10.32.49.46)  0.852 ms  0.650 ms  0.666 ms
 3  gw-kakalos.sw1ggw.awmn (10.80.198.121)  1.704 ms  1.592 ms  1.334 ms
 4  gw-sw1ggw.sv1ggc-home.awmn (10.87.190.101)  2.196 ms  2.438 ms  2.223 ms
 5  10.86.90.93 (10.86.90.93)  3.448 ms  2.694 ms  2.683 ms
 6  gw-shadowcaster.xrisoula.awmn (10.86.87.97)  2.266 ms  2.164 ms  2.645 ms
 7  peggyzina.xrisoula.awmn (10.86.87.129)  3.676 ms  2.285 ms  2.392 ms
```

----------


## anka

> Το OLSR Confederation του Πειραιά μήπως ετοιμάζει κάποιο σχέδιο failover;
> 
> Εδώ να υποθέσω ότι είναι και το κέντρο των οπτικών ινών σας;    
> 
> http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=11857


Οντος  ::  τι ειναι αυτο????

----------


## mojiro

... based on elastic fibre optics, we achieved connection between, invisible
areas. The earth kampiling phenomenon, kampiles the fibre signal outside
the optic media, so to find the other terminal.

The 11857 node is the Pireus NOC, that we silently prepare  ::

----------


## anka

> ... based on elastic fibre optics, we achieved connection between, invisible
> areas. The earth kampiling phenomenon, kampiles the fibre signal outside
> the optic media, so to find the other terminal.
> 
> The 11857 node is the Pireus NOC, that we silently prepare


  ::   ::   ::  

Ειπα και εγω τι σκαβουν και περνανε απο την Θηβων!!!

----------


## SV1EFT

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sokratisg
> 
> Το OLSR Confederation του Πειραιά μήπως ετοιμάζει κάποιο σχέδιο failover;
> 
> Εδώ να υποθέσω ότι είναι και το κέντρο των οπτικών ινών σας;    
> 
> http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=11857
> 
> 
> Οντος  τι ειναι αυτο????


Είναι ο κόμβος ΖΟΥΖΟΥΝΑ η οποία έχει γραφτή σε όλα τα ΑΡ των γύρω 
περιοχών Πειραιά Κερατσινίου Αμφιάλης και έχει στείλει Email σε όλους
προκειμένου να συνδεθεί κάπου.
Έχει γραφτή πελάτης και στο δικό μου ΑΡ

----------


## manoskol

ε ρε παιδια Ζουζουνιστε του παιδιου μια θέση σε καποιο AP!!!!  ::   ::

----------


## sokratisg

> ε ρε παιδια Ζουζουνιστε του παιδιου μια θέση σε καποιο AP!!!!


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Μας βλέπω για τρελό-offtopic!

----------


## vmanolis

> Ειπα και εγω τι σκαβουν και περνανε απο την Θηβων!!!


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## sokratisg

ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟ! 
Δεν γίνεται μετά από τόσα tutorials για Traffic Shapping, μετά από τόσο τρέξιμο σε ταράτσες, μετά από τόσα olsr meetings, και στην τελική μετά από τόση ενασχόληση με το θέμα routing-bandwidth στο εσωτερικό ενός olsr να παρατηρείται αυτό το θέαμα!

Παρακαλώ να ρίξουν μια ματιά οι αρμόδιοι.



```
[email protected]:~$ traceroute www.leechers.awmn
traceroute to www.leechers.awmn (10.19.146.162), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  sokratisg-zabon (10.32.49.1)  0.301 ms  0.227 ms  0.173 ms
 2  gw-sokratisg.akops76.awmn (10.80.205.249)  0.559 ms  0.637 ms  0.721 ms
 3  gw-akops76.shadowcaster.awmn (10.86.86.141)  1.041 ms  0.997 ms  1.214 ms
 4  gw-shadowcaster.vmanolis.awmn (10.86.86.138)  371.715 ms  351.565 ms  254.181 ms
 5  gw-matsulas.anka.awmn (10.87.197.146)  249.775 ms  243.915 ms  205.229 ms
 6  gw-anka.danimoth.awmn (10.87.197.161)  232.268 ms  232.219 ms  135.164 ms
 7  10.41.229.253 (10.41.229.253)  130.078 ms  171.911 ms  182.099 ms
 8  10.41.228.65 (10.41.228.65)  228.949 ms  373.521 ms  272.764 ms
 9  10.41.228.74 (10.41.228.74)  148.755 ms  204.108 ms  224.218 ms
10  gw-selete.skilla.awmn (10.19.146.249)  325.218 ms  154.766 ms  206.800 ms
```

----------


## anka

> ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟ! 
> Δεν γίνεται μετά από τόσα tutorials για Traffic Shapping, μετά από τόσο τρέξιμο σε ταράτσες, μετά από τόσα olsr meetings, και στην τελική μετά από τόση ενασχόληση με το θέμα routing-bandwidth στο εσωτερικό ενός olsr να παρατηρείται αυτό το θέαμα!
> 
> Παρακαλώ να ρίξουν μια ματιά οι αρμόδιοι.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> [email protected]:~$ traceroute www.leechers.awmn
> ...


Εχει ξανα ειπωθει : το gw-shadowcaster.vmanolis.awmn ειναι λαθως εγγραφη στον DNS του shadowcaster, ειναι πλεον gw-shadowcaster.matsulas.awmn και θελει να μπει TS που δεν εχει, οσο αφορα την πλευρα του matsula.

----------


## Cha0s

Μεταξύ μας, και χωρίς traffic shaping δεν πρέπει να lagάρει έτσι ένα λινκ.  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

επίσης έχω κάνει μια αρχιμηδιά λόγω απέναντι routerboard που δεν σηκώνει TS.. 
η οποία μοιάζει να αποδίδει αν και δεν ξέρω τη θεωρία γιατί και πώς και πόσο χειρότερο είναι απο το συνηθισμένο TS...


anyway... έχω φτιάξει simple queue με το συγκεκριμένο interface και να πιάνει τα packet marks 3,4 (του mangle μου) και κόβω το upload σε αντίστοιχα επίπεδα που έχω το TS...


δεν είναι TS μεν... πολύ καλύτερα απο τίποτα δε!!


(μπορεί κάποιος γνώστης να σχολιάσει την αρχιμηδιά μου θεωρητικώς τι ακριβώς κάνει σε σχέση με TS? thanx)

----------


## sokratisg

```
[email protected]:~# traceroute 10.80.190.1
traceroute to 10.80.190.1 (10.80.190.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  sokratisg-zabon (10.32.49.1)  0.350 ms  0.207 ms  0.296 ms
 2  gw-sokratisg.akops76.awmn (10.80.205.249)  0.988 ms  2.339 ms  1.606 ms
 3  gw-akops76.shadowcaster.awmn (10.86.86.141)  2.056 ms  0.819 ms  2.242 ms
 4  gw-shadowcaster.vmanolis.awmn (10.86.86.138)  41.107 ms  25.185 ms  3.799 ms
 5  10.80.189.97 (10.80.189.97)  52.551 ms  64.341 ms  91.891 ms
 6  10.80.189.90 (10.80.189.90)  88.278 ms  80.765 ms  40.262 ms
 7  gw-sv1eft.vassilis.awmn (10.84.231.106)  28.373 ms  56.480 ms  14.434 ms
 8  10.80.190.1 (10.80.190.1)  8.676 ms  7.147 ms  27.829 ms
```

Ένα check στο 5-6 παρακαλώ. Και φτιάξτε και κανά dns.  ::

----------


## papashark

Eiναι κάτω ο dns server μου...

Σωκράτη, πότε θα σε κεράσω ένα 2ωρο καφέ να μου μάθεις κάτι που θέλω ?

----------


## gRooV

Ατύχησες!! Δεν πίνει καφέ... μόνο με κανά κοψίδι ψήνεται!!  ::

----------


## sokratisg

> Ατύχησες!! Δεν πίνει καφέ... μόνο με κανά κοψίδι ψήνεται!!


Είσαι ελεεινός και τρισάθλιος! Άσε την λασπολογία και κοίτα να μην δουλεύεις σήμερα να πάμε να κα(νι/ρνα)βαλιστούμε σαν άνθρωποι!  ::

----------


## akops76

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από gRooV
> 
> Ατύχησες!! Δεν πίνει καφέ... μόνο με κανά κοψίδι ψήνεται!! 
> 
> 
> Είσαι ελεεινός και τρισάθλιος! Άσε την λασπολογία και κοίτα να μην δουλεύεις σήμερα να πάμε να κα(νι/ρνα)βαλιστούμε σαν άνθρωποι!


Χμ....πάλι λαδόκολα...μου μυρίζει.....  ::

----------


## sokratisg

> Χμ....πάλι λαδόκολα...μου μυρίζει.....


Ελπίζουμε για κάπου λιιιιιιιιιιιιιγο πιο μακριά. Αφού για BoomBoom τελικά μας ενημερώσανε τελευταία στιγμή!  ::   ::  (να τα βλέπουνε μερικοί μερικοί)

----------


## anka

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από akops76
> 
> Χμ....πάλι λαδόκολα...μου μυρίζει..... 
> 
> 
> Ελπίζουμε για κάπου λιιιιιιιιιιιιιγο πιο μακριά. Αφού για BoomBoom τελικά μας ενημερώσανε τελευταία στιγμή!   (να τα βλέπουνε μερικοί μερικοί)


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## aangelis

```
~$ tracepath 10.84.241.65
 1:  twt.aangelis.awmn (10.87.187.81)                       0.256ms pmtu 1500
 1:  taidus.aangelis.awmn (10.87.187.65)                    0.703ms 
 2:  gw-aangelis.sv1gft.awmn (10.83.252.97)                 2.126ms 
 3:  gw-sv1gft.sw1jgg.awmn (10.87.207.105)                  4.775ms 
 4:  no reply
 5:  no reply
 6:  no reply
 7:  no reply
 8:  no reply
 9:  no reply
10:  no reply
11:  no reply
12:  no reply
13:  no reply
14:  no reply
15:  no reply
16:  no reply
17:  no reply
18:  no reply
19:  no reply
20:  no reply
21:  no reply
22:  no reply
23:  no reply
24:  no reply
25:  no reply
26:  no reply
27:  no reply
28:  no reply
29:  no reply
30:  no reply
31:  no reply
     Too many hops: pmtu 1500
     Resume: pmtu 1500
```

o κομβος sw1jgg εχει προβλημα στο routing, διαφημίζει σύνδεση με το confederation προφανώς μέσω xrysoula ολα οταν φτασει καποιος εκεί δεν παει πουθενά

το φαινόμενο υπάρχει εδώ και 4 ώρες

----------


## aangelis

```
~$ tracepath 10.80.197.65
 1:  twt.aangelis.awmn (10.87.187.81)                       0.290ms pmtu 1500
 1:  taidus.aangelis.awmn (10.87.187.65)                    0.684ms 
 2:  gw-aangelis.sv1gft.awmn (10.83.252.97)                 2.249ms 
 3:  gw-sv1gft.sw1jgg.awmn (10.87.207.105)                  4.154ms 
 4:  no reply
 5:  no reply
 6:  no reply
 7:  no reply
 8:  no reply
 9:  no reply
10:  no reply
11:  no reply
12:  no reply
13:  no reply
14:  no reply
15:  no reply
16:  no reply
17:  no reply
18:  no reply
19:  no reply
20:  no reply
21:  no reply
22:  no reply
23:  no reply
24:  no reply
25:  no reply
26:  no reply
27:  no reply
28:  no reply
29:  no reply
30:  no reply
31:  no reply
     Too many hops: pmtu 1500
     Resume: pmtu 1500
```

----------


## kinglyr

καινούργια διαδρομή δημιουργήθηκε σύντροφοι...  ::  
kinglyr-sv1ggc-home
αμα δείτε στο χάρτη http://www.shadow.awmn/olsr/ έκλεισε κι άλλος κύκλος...

----------


## gRooV

Με κλειστό το λινκ μου με sw1jra φτάνω στον Σωκράτη κάπως έτσι....
Δεν είναι κακό...



```
Tracing route to zabon.sokratisg.awmn [10.32.49.1]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.sw1hfq.awmn [10.17.127.65]
  2     2 ms     1 ms     2 ms  vlan-sw1hfq.xrisoula.awmn [10.86.87.73]
  3     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-xrisoula.petzi.awmn [10.86.87.114]
  4     2 ms     3 ms     2 ms  10.86.90.94
  5     5 ms     4 ms     3 ms  gw-sv1ggc-home.sw1ggw.awmn [10.87.190.102]
  6  1835 ms  1997 ms  2000 ms  gw-sw1ggw.kakalos.awmn [10.80.198.122]
  7  1982 ms  1999 ms  2006 ms  zabon.sokratisg.awmn [10.32.49.1]
```

----------


## vmanolis

[quote="gRooV"]Με κλειστό το λινκ μου με sw1jra φτάνω στον Σωκράτη κάπως έτσι....
Δεν είναι κακό...
...
6 *1835* ms *1997* ms *2000* ms gw-sw1ggw.kakalos.awmn [10.80.198.122]
7 *1982* ms *1999* ms *2006* ms zabon.sokratisg.awmn [10.32.49.1]

Αυτά τι είναι; Χρονολογίες ;  ::

----------


## kostas_218

Σήμερα ο κόμβος tzitzis ήθελε να κάνει μια διαδρομή προς τον aangelis και έφτανε μέχρι τον router μου και κόλλαγε σε εμένα. χωρίς να αλλάξει διαδρομή το olsr του και να πάει από άλλη διαδρομή που έχει link πιο άμεσα με τον aangelis. Γνωρίζει κανένας που είναι το πρόβλημα. Εγώ από την πλευρά μου πηγαίνω κανονικά προς τον aangelis με δυο hops.και έχω 2.9.27 με quagga.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## aangelis

> Σήμερα ο κόμβος tzitzis ήθελε να κάνει μια διαδρομή προς τον aangelis και έφτανε μέχρι τον router μου και κόλλαγε σε εμένα. χωρίς να αλλάξει διαδρομή το olsr του και να πάει από άλλη διαδρομή που έχει link πιο άμεσα με τον aangelis. Γνωρίζει κανένας που είναι το πρόβλημα. Εγώ από την πλευρά μου πηγαίνω κανονικά προς τον aangelis με δυο hops.και έχω 2.9.27 με quagga.


το πρόβλημα εντοπίζεται στον foxer. οταν χανεται το λινκ με τον gft εξακολουθει να πιστεύει ότι εχει σύνδεση με τον gft.

----------


## aangelis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από gRooV
> 
> Με κλειστό το λινκ μου με sw1jra φτάνω στον Σωκράτη κάπως έτσι....
> Δεν είναι κακό...
> ...
> 6 *1835* ms *1997* ms *2000* ms gw-sw1ggw.kakalos.awmn [10.80.198.122]
> 7 *1982* ms *1999* ms *2006* ms zabon.sokratisg.awmn [10.32.49.1]
> 
> Αυτά τι είναι; Χρονολογίες ;


Κανε απο ενα linux console

tracepath για να δούμε εαν ειναι ασύμετρο το σημείο αυτό, το πιο πιθανό ειναι να ειναι ασύμετρο γιατί οπως βλέπεις παρακάτω χωρίς ασυμετρία το kakalos - sw1ggw ειναι τσεκαρισμένο μια χαρά χωρίς latency

Δηλαδή, γυρνάς απο αλλού με πρόβλημα στο latency το οποίο δεν μπορείς να το δεις, πρεπει να κανεις traceroute και απο την άλλη πλευρά προς εσένα για να δούμε τι γίνεται



```
$ tracepath 10.84.231.65
 1:  twt.aangelis.awmn (10.87.187.81)                       0.165ms pmtu 1500
 1:  taidus.aangelis.awmn (10.87.187.65)                    0.751ms 
 2:  gw-aangelis.kakalos.awmn (10.87.216.105)               2.182ms 
 3:  gw-kakalos.sw1ggw.awmn (10.80.198.121)                 7.954ms 
 4:  gw-sw1ggw.tzitzis.awmn (10.80.198.110)                25.822ms 
 5:  router.sv1eft.awmn (10.84.231.65)                     39.887ms reached
```

----------


## kostas_218

O sv1gft έχει bgp και προφανώς κολλάει όταν πέσει το link με foxer και δείχνει ότι είναι συνδεμένο. Άρα δεν είναι από εμένα το πρόβλημα !

----------


## mojiro

> O sv1gft έχει bgp και προφανώς κολλάει όταν πέσει το link με foxer και δείχνει ότι είναι συνδεμένο. Άρα δεν είναι από εμένα το πρόβλημα !


φτιαχτηκε

----------


## vmanolis

Το βραδάκι σήμερα πήγα να περάσω traffic shaping στα link μου με matsulas και tsio01.  ::  
Οπότε, σαν άπειρος επί του θέματος, την έκανα την @@@@ριά: Έβαλα από το Excel-όφυλο τις ρυθμίσεις για τις προτεραιότητες αλλά... το text αρχείο για το mangle το ξέχασα παντελώς.  ::  
Εκεί βέβαια ήρθε η τηλεφωνική υπόδειξη-παρέμβαση "δια χειρός Mojiro" για να με επαναφέρει στην πραγματικότητα.  ::  
Τελικά, όσο και να ακούσεις κάποια πράγματα, αν δεν το κάνεις ο ίδιος δεν το μαθαίνεις.  ::  


Keep WiFi-ing.  ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από kostas_218
> 
> O sv1gft έχει bgp και προφανώς κολλάει όταν πέσει το link με foxer και δείχνει ότι είναι συνδεμένο. Άρα δεν είναι από εμένα το πρόβλημα !
> 
> 
> φτιαχτηκε


Γύρισε και ο sv1gft, έφτιαξε το λινκ, ξανανοίξαμε και σας περιμένουμε  ::

----------


## anka

> Το βραδάκι σήμερα πήγα να περάσω traffic shaping στα link μου με matsulas και tsio01.  
> Οπότε, σαν άπειρος επί του θέματος, την έκανα την @@@@ριά: Έβαλα από το Excel-όφυλο τις ρυθμίσεις για τις προτεραιότητες αλλά... το text αρχείο για το mangle το ξέχασα παντελώς.  
> Εκεί βέβαια ήρθε η τηλεφωνική υπόδειξη-παρέμβαση "δια χειρός Mojiro" για να με επαναφέρει στην πραγματικότητα.  
> Τελικά, όσο και να ακούσεις κάποια πράγματα, αν δεν το κάνεις ο ίδιος δεν το μαθαίνεις.  
> 
> 
> Keep WiFi-ing.


Μανωλη, απο την μερια του matsula βαλε queues μονο, το mangle το ειχα περασει απο παλια.  ::

----------


## petzi

Πολύ έχουμε χαλαρώσει και πολλά links τα παίζουν και εκτιθέμεθα.....
Την *ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ 23 ΦΕΒΡΟΥΑΡΙΟΥ 2007* confederation party στο petzospito στις *19:00.*
Σερβίρεται καφές και το πατροπαράδοτο κεϊκ.

----------


## vmanolis

> Μανωλη, απο την μερια του matsula βαλε queues μονο, το mangle το ειχα περασει απο παλια.


Έχει ήδη γίνει αν δεις στο Queues Tree.  ::  
Τα λέμε την Παρασκευή.  :: 

Από ότι είδα, μπήκε προφανώς σήμερα και στο interface με shadowcaster.  ::

----------


## anka

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από anka
> 
> Μανωλη, απο την μερια του matsula βαλε queues μονο, το mangle το ειχα περασει απο παλια. 
> 
> 
> Έχει ήδη γίνει αν δεις στο Queues Tree.  
> Τα λέμε την Παρασκευή. 
> 
> Από ότι είδα, μπήκε προφανώς σήμερα και στο interface με shadowcaster.


Ναι και παιζει τελεια :



```
Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  ns0.anka.ns.awmn [10.87.197.1]
  2     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-anka.matsulas.awmn [10.87.197.145]
  3     1 ms     1 ms     2 ms  gw-vmanolis.shadowcaster.awmn [10.86.86.137]
  4     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-shadowcaster.tenorism.awmn [10.86.86.146]
  5     1 ms     1 ms     2 ms  gw-tenorism.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.205]
  6     3 ms     2 ms     2 ms  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn [10.34.61.217]
  7     3 ms     5 ms     2 ms  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn [10.34.61.187]
  8     5 ms     5 ms     7 ms  rtr.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.133]
  9     4 ms     3 ms     3 ms  www.awmn [10.19.143.13]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```

Και εχτές το βραδύ που είχε τρελό traffic οι τιμές στους χρόνους δεν αλλάζανε πολύ, γύρο στα 5~6 msec  ::

----------


## anka

```
Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: orion.ozonet.awmn [10.2.19.1]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  ns0.anka.ns.awmn [10.87.197.1]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-anka.matsulas.awmn [10.87.197.145]
  3     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-matsoulas.vmanolis.awmn [10.80.194.153]
  4     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-vmanolis.tsio01.awmn [10.80.194.146]
  5     4 ms     2 ms     3 ms  gw-tsio1.fotis.awmn [10.2.91.237]
  6     4 ms     2 ms     2 ms  gw-fotis.katsaros.awmn [10.2.44.225]
  7     5 ms     3 ms     7 ms  wrap-1.katsaros.awmn [10.2.44.5]
  8    38 ms     4 ms     4 ms  gw-katsaros.ozonet.awmn [10.2.44.254]
  9     5 ms     7 ms     6 ms  orion.ozonet.awmn [10.2.19.1]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```

  ::

----------


## anka

Και ενα τελευταιο :



```
Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: www.torrent.awmn [10.2.32.5]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  ns0.anka.ns.awmn [10.87.197.1]
  2     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-anka.kakalos.awmn [10.87.197.158]
  3     1 ms     1 ms     2 ms  gw-kakalos.sokratisg.awmn [10.32.49.45]
  4     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-sokratisg.seaman.awmn [10.32.49.18]
  5    48 ms    10 ms    22 ms  gw-sw1hfq.openhaimer.awmn [10.17.127.106]
  6     4 ms    33 ms    54 ms  10.42.60.41
  7    35 ms    22 ms    26 ms  gw-tholos.acinonyx.awmn [10.2.16.81]
  8    17 ms    42 ms    46 ms  router.vaggos13.awmn [10.2.32.5]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```

----------


## vmanolis

*Traffic* μέσω του interface vmanolis-matsulas *χωρίς nstreme*.  ::

----------


## alasondro

> *Traffic* μέσω του interface vmanolis-matsulas *χωρίς nstreme*.


ναι και?

----------


## vmanolis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vmanolis
> 
> *Traffic* μέσω του interface vmanolis-matsulas *χωρίς nstreme*. 
> 
> 
> ναι και?


Δεν ξέρουμε αν έτυχε, πάντως τις τελευταίες 2-3 ημέρες έχουμε δει σταθεροποίηση κάποιων link που "μας έκαναν κόλπα".  ::  
Μπορεί να φταίει η εφαρμογή του traffic shaping, μπορεί και όχι. Πάντως ακόμα και το VoIP αλλά και το vpn της Altec δείχνει να πηγαίνει σαφώς καλύτερα, σύμφωνα και με "μαρτυρίες" γειτονικών μας κόμβων.  ::  
Υπάρχει πάντως θετικό αποτέλεσμα στις προσπάθειες που γίνονται τελευταία (βλέπε συναντήσεις στο petzo-σπιτο).  ::  
Πάντα τέτοια.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## anka

Και με Traffic:  ::  



```
Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  ns0.anka.ns.awmn [10.87.197.1]
  2     1 ms     1 ms    <1 ms  gw-anka.matsulas.awmn [10.87.197.145]
  3     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-vmanolis.shadowcaster.awmn [10.86.86.137]
  4     5 ms     8 ms     1 ms  gw-shadowcaster.tenorism.awmn [10.86.86.146]
  5     6 ms     4 ms     3 ms  gw-tenorism.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.205]
  6     7 ms    21 ms    16 ms  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn [10.34.61.217]
  7    18 ms    52 ms    15 ms  gw-xtreme.ysam2.awmn [10.19.141.162]
  8    12 ms    43 ms    14 ms  rtr.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.133]
  9    29 ms    36 ms    28 ms  www.awmn [10.19.143.13]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```

----------


## manoskol

Ρε παιδια πειτε σε αυτο το ρεμαλι το shadowcaster  ::   ::  
που ειναι σπιτι ολη μέρα και τα εχει ματώσει να φτιαξει το dns 
από 
gw-vmanolis.shadowcaster.awmn [10.86.86.137] 
σε
gw-matsulas.shadowcaster.awmn [10.86.86.137] 

επι τις ευκαιριάς φτιαχτε και αυτο

gw-shadowcaster.matsulas.awmn να διχνει στην απέναντι ip

 ::  

Βαρεθηκαμε να το βλεπουμε σε κάθε trace λάθος 

 ::

----------


## anka

> Πε παιδια πειτε σε αυτο το ρεμαλι το shadowcaster   
> που ειναι σπιτι ολη μέρα και τα εχει ματώσει να φτιαξει το dns 
> από 
> gw-vmanolis.shadowcaster.awmn [10.86.86.137] 
> σε
> gw-matsulas.shadowcaster.awmn [10.86.86.137]


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## akops76

> Ρε παιδια πειτε σε αυτο το ρεμαλι το shadowcaster   
> που ειναι σπιτι ολη μέρα και τα εχει ματώσει να φτιαξει το dns 
> από 
> gw-vmanolis.shadowcaster.awmn [10.86.86.137] 
> σε
> gw-matsulas.shadowcaster.awmn [10.86.86.137] 
> 
> επι τις ευκαιριάς φτιαχτε και αυτο
> 
> ...


Τέτοια να λες....και δε βλέπω...πότε να σου τελειωνει το Gentoo στο σπίτι ο Νικος....  ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

η λυση ειναι μια...

/etc/hosts  ::  



```
10.2.15.218     gw-anka.john70.awmn
10.2.63.110     gw-antonisk7.ee.awmn
10.2.77.234     gw-tireas.pan-lan.awmn

10.17.132.245   gw-vlsi.insane.awmn

10.26.35.65     router.cha0s.awmn
10.26.35.181    gw-vassilis-home.cha0s.awmn

10.26.125.65    ns0.sialko.awmn
10.26.125.249   gw-aprin.sialko

10.26.137.225   gw-???.freenet.awmn
10.26.144.249   gw-ngia.aprin.awmn

10.27.228.249   gw-???.alasondro.awmn

10.30.43.2      router.kapo.awmn

10.32.55.201    gw-openhaimer.seaman.awmn
10.32.55.202    gw-seaman.openhaimer.awmn

10.32.56.114    gw-eos.matsulas.awmn

10.40.179.129   gw-silicon.harisma.awmn
10.40.179.146   gw-harisma.???.awmn

10.41.229.253   gw-danimoth.???.awmn

10.42.46.106    gw-kapo.pan-lan.awmn

10.42.60.37     gw-openhaimer.tireas.awmn
10.42.60.45     router.openhaimer.awmn

10.80.195.113   gw-cha0s.papashark.awmn
10.80.195.114   gw-papashark.cha0s.awmn

10.80.198.97    gw-sv1ceb.sw1ggw.awmn
10.80.199.146   gw-arHONDAS.stef.awmn

10.80.211.101   gw-speedy2.scorpion.awmn

10.83.252.97    gw-aangelis.sv1gft.awmn
10.83.252.110   gw-sv1gft.foxer.awmn

10.84.130.165   gw-foxer.kinglyr-selinia.awmn
10.84.130.166   gw-kinglyr-selinia.foxer.awmn

10.84.234.1     router.vassilis-shop.awmn
10.84.234.245   gw-vassilis-shop.mopy.awmn

10.84.237.98    gw-jz.romeo.awmn

10.84.251.99    gw-speedy2.johnkast.awmn

10.86.86.131    rinoa.shadowcaster.awmn
10.86.86.137    gw-matsulas.shadowcaster.awmn
10.86.86.138    gw-shadowcaster.matsulas.awmn
10.86.86.142    gw-shadowcaster.akops.awmn
10.86.86.146    gw-shadowcaster.tenorism.awmn

10.86.90.94     gw-petzi.sv1ggchome.awmn

10.87.188.106   gw-sv1gfu.sv1gft.awmn
10.87.188.111   gw-???.sv1gfu.awmn
10.87.188.112   gw-???.sv1gfu.awmn

10.87.190.93    gw-mopy.sv1ggchome.awmn
10.87.190.94    gw-sv1ggchome.mopy.awmn

10.87.194.193   gw-halek.kokkasgt.awmn
10.87.201.194   gw-quam.sw1jgg.awmn

10.87.203.114   gw-matsulas.???.awmn
10.87.203.146   gw-matsulas.anka.awmn
```

μακαρι να ξερα, να τα βαζα και στον bind 
 ::

----------


## ShadowCaster

> Ρε παιδια πειτε σε αυτο το ρεμαλι το shadowcaster   
> που ειναι σπιτι ολη μέρα και τα εχει ματώσει να φτιαξει το dns 
> από 
> gw-vmanolis.shadowcaster.awmn [10.86.86.137] 
> σε
> gw-matsulas.shadowcaster.awmn [10.86.86.137] 
> 
> επι τις ευκαιριάς φτιαχτε και αυτο
> 
> ...


Ουστ ρε γκρινιάρη κάνε find & replace... 



```
rinoa ~ # traceroute 10.87.197.1
traceroute to ns0.anka.ns.awmn (10.87.197.1), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  router.shadowcaster.awmn (10.86.86.129)  0.379 ms  1.084 ms  1.603 ms
 2  gw-shadowcaster.matsoulas.awmn (10.86.86.138)  2.786 ms  5.298 ms  2.637 ms
 3  ns0.anka.ns.awmn (10.87.197.1)  5.979 ms  9.160 ms  9.850 ms
```

Άντε το έφτιαξα να δω τι άλλο θα βρεις τώρα.

PS Εεεεε όχι να μου την λέει και ο δημόσιος υπάλληλος τώρα οτι κάθομαι....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## manoskol

::  φτηνο....πολυ φτηνο .... και τεχνικα δεν ειμαι δημοσιος υπάλληλος  :: 
κε Shadowcaster soon to be Φαντάρο ! ε φαντάρο ! 
(πω πω προσωπικά δεδομένα στην φορα...... ενας mod - αν υπάρχει -
να τα σημαζεψει γρήγορα)

----------


## Acinonyx

Παιδιά, έχετε σοβαρό πρόβλημα και πρέπει να το κοιτάξετε άμεσα!

Η εσωτερική δομή του AS _εξάγεται_ στο υπόλοιπο δίκτυο!

----------


## Cha0s

> η λυση ειναι μια...
> 
> /etc/hosts  
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 10.2.15.218     gw-anka.john70.awmn
> 10.2.63.110     gw-antonisk7.ee.awmn
> ...


Γιατί έχεις περασμένες δικιές μου IPs; Δεν δουλεύουν τα reverse μου;  ::  (σε όσα BB έχω IPs από το c-class μου εννοείται)

----------


## manoskol

> Παιδιά, έχετε σοβαρό πρόβλημα και πρέπει να το κοιτάξετε άμεσα!
> 
> Η εσωτερική δομή του AS _εξάγεται_ στο υπόλοιπο δίκτυο!


Αυτο το είδε κανεις ?  ::

----------


## koki

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> Παιδιά, έχετε σοβαρό πρόβλημα και πρέπει να το κοιτάξετε άμεσα!
> 
> Η εσωτερική δομή του AS _εξάγεται_ στο υπόλοιπο δίκτυο!
> 
> 
> Αυτο το είδε κανεις ?


Κανείς δε θέλει να κάνει σοβαρά αυτή τη συζήτηση, γιατί θα αποδειχθεί μέσα σε λίγα μόνο μηνύματα, το πόσο "εν αγνοία" έχει στηθεί η όλη αυτή εγ-κατάσταση. Από την αρχή μέχρι το τέλος.

----------


## mojiro

τι λετε ρε παιδια ?! εν αγνοια ?!

----------


## Cha0s

Δηλαδή εσκεμμένα έχετε στήσει ένα τόσο λάθος πράγμα;  ::

----------


## viper7gr

Θα πρεπε να σας κρεμασουμε για παραδειγματισμο...
 ::

----------


## manoskol

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από manoskol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> ...


Κοκι μακρυα πήγες...εγω απλα ανυσηχησα που ο Μιχάλης δεν εχει ποσταρει τπτ αυτες τις μέρες.... 
Αν θές να βοηθησεις πάντως μπορεις να μας δώσεις μια ip και ενα bgp και
zebra read pass (να επιτρεπεται το telnet στο μηχανημα http://www.routing.awmn) να κάνουμε κανα debug.... 
το ιδιο ισχυει και για τους αλλους παραπονιάρηδες....

----------


## petzi

> Κανείς δε θέλει να κάνει σοβαρά αυτή τη συζήτηση, γιατί θα αποδειχθεί μέσα σε λίγα μόνο μηνύματα, το πόσο "εν αγνοία" έχει στηθεί η όλη αυτή εγ-κατάσταση. Από την αρχή μέχρι το τέλος.


κάνω πως δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί πέφτω στην ανάγκη σου  ::

----------


## manoskol

Σοβαρα τώρα....
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=385692#385692

 ::

----------


## SV1EFT

Μήπως ήρθε η ώρα να το ξεστήσουμε παιδιά γιατί 
βλέπω ότι έπαψε η υποστήριξη και το ενδιαφέρον η μήπως
αύριο στην καθιερωμένη συνάντηση το συζητήσουμε καλύτερα?

----------


## smarag

> Μήπως ήρθε η ώρα να το ξεστήσουμε παιδιά γιατί 
> βλέπω ότι έπαψε η υποστήριξη και το ενδιαφέρον η μήπως
> αύριο στην καθιερωμένη συνάντηση το συζητήσουμε καλύτερα?


Γιατί έχει συνάντηση αύριο ? Εχουμε και έκθεση...  ::

----------


## papashark

> Μήπως ήρθε η ώρα να το ξεστήσουμε παιδιά γιατί 
> βλέπω ότι έπαψε η υποστήριξη και το ενδιαφέρον η μήπως
> αύριο στην καθιερωμένη συνάντηση το συζητήσουμε καλύτερα?


1) Οχι, δεν ήρθε η ώρα να το ξεστήσουμε. Ηρθε η ώρα να ασχοληθούμε ακόμα ποιό σοβαρά.

2) Που είδες ότι έπαψε η υποστήριξη και τον ενδιαφέρον ? Πολύ γρήγορο και βιαστικό συμπέρασμα. Στην επόμενη συνάντηση, να έχεις τις παρατηρήσεις σου μαζί (και εγώ γλυκό να σε γλυκάνω !)

3) Δεν παίζει αύριο συνάντηση (ο Petzi τρέχει σαν τον vego, έκθεση, κοπή πίτας, κλπ).

Δεν ήρθες ούτε την Τετάρτη στο flo, και με 2 απουσίες καπάκι μιλάς κιόλας ? 

Την επόμενη φορά με τον κηδεμόνα σου !  :: 


Πάντως για να είμαστε ακόμα ποιο σοβαρή, όσο περνάει ο καιρός, αντιμετωπίζουμε όλο και λιγότερα προβλήματα. Προτειραιότητα τώρα είναι το fine tuning του traffic Shaping.


Υπομονή και αυτοσυγκράτηση  ::

----------


## SV1EFT

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από koki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από manoskol
> 
> ...



Aυτα που λένε ποιο πάνω τα παιδιά και δεν απαντάει κανείς
από εμάς τι σημαίνουν, τι δεν πάει καλά?

----------


## mojiro

τακη, δεν θα ασχολουμαστε μονο με τη δρομολογηση...

εχουμε και δουλειες και εκθεσεις και γυναικες και αλλα  ::   ::   ::

----------


## SV1EFT

Είχατε να απαντήσετε στο συγκεκριμένο post από την Δευτέρα Μιχάλη
και σήμερα είναι Πέμπτη που άλλες φορές γράφατε συνεχώς ασταμάτητα
όλη μέρα,τι να υποθέσω ?

----------


## mojiro

απο τη δευτερα τρεχουμε στην εκθεση

----------


## Cha0s

```
[[email protected] ~]# traceroute www.awmn
traceroute to www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  router (10.26.35.65)  0.828 ms  0.401 ms  0.293 ms
 2  gw-cha0s.mary.awmn (10.13.250.253)  0.848 ms  1.135 ms  1.045 ms
 3  gw-mary.philip.awmn (10.17.121.105)  3.251 ms  3.285 ms  3.017 ms
 4  gw-philip633.b52.awmn (10.42.44.203)  4.419 ms  2.400 ms  2.298 ms
 5  gw-tenorism.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.205)  4.032 ms  4.191 ms  5.341 ms
 6  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.217)  5.352 ms  3.532 ms  3.327 ms
 7  xbelis-ysam2.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.65)  4.984 ms  5.085 ms  4.736 ms
 8  rtr.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.133)  5.530 ms  4.489 ms  4.721 ms
 9  www.awmn (10.19.143.13)  4.913 ms  4.110 ms  6.360 ms
```


Πάνο, όσα traffic shaping και να βάλουν, ποτέ δεν θα φτάσω στο φόρουμ με 4ms περνώντας από το confederation.-

Πάρτε το και σαν πρόκληση  ::

----------


## anka

> ```
> [[email protected] ~]# traceroute www.awmn
> traceroute to www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
>  1  router (10.26.35.65)  0.828 ms  0.401 ms  0.293 ms
>  2  gw-cha0s.mary.awmn (10.13.250.253)  0.848 ms  1.135 ms  1.045 ms
>  3  gw-mary.philip.awmn (10.17.121.105)  3.251 ms  3.285 ms  3.017 ms
>  4  gw-philip633.b52.awmn (10.42.44.203)  4.419 ms  2.400 ms  2.298 ms
>  5  gw-tenorism.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.205)  4.032 ms  4.191 ms  5.341 ms
>  6  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.217)  5.352 ms  3.532 ms  3.327 ms
> ...


Δεχομαι την προκληση:



```
Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: www.awmn [10.19.143.13] 
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30: 

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  ns0.anka.ns.awmn [10.87.197.1] 
  2     1 ms     1 ms    <1 ms  gw-anka.matsulas.awmn [10.87.197.145] 
  3     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-vmanolis.shadowcaster.awmn [10.86.86.137] 
  4     5 ms     8 ms     1 ms  gw-shadowcaster.tenorism.awmn [10.86.86.146] 
  5     6 ms     4 ms     3 ms  gw-tenorism.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.205] 
  6     7 ms    21 ms    16 ms  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn [10.34.61.217] 
  7    18 ms    52 ms    15 ms  gw-xtreme.ysam2.awmn [10.19.141.162] 
  8    12 ms    43 ms    14 ms  rtr.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.133] 
  9    29 ms    36 ms    28 ms  www.awmn [10.19.143.13] 

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```

Το confederation σταματαει στον shadowcaster και μεχρι εκει παω τωρα στο ~1 ms Νομιζω οτι αυτο λεγετε ΣΦΑΙΡΑ!

----------


## mojiro

```
# tracepath www.awmn
 1:  peggyzina (10.86.87.129)                               0.369ms pmtu 1496
 1:  hermes.xrisoula.awmn (10.86.87.139)                    0.521ms
 2:  gw-xrisoula.sw1hfq.awmn (10.86.87.75)                  4.240ms
 3:  gw-sw1hfq.vaggos13.awmn (10.2.32.97)                   5.100ms
 4:  gw-vaggos13.acinonyx.awmn (10.2.16.73)                 9.230ms
 5:  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.217)             6.792ms
 6:  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)                8.691ms
 7:  rtr.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.133)                         8.903ms
 8:  www.awmn (10.19.143.13)                                7.828ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1496 hops 8 back 8
```

----------


## Cha0s

Σφαίρα είναι τα 4ms σε 6 hops τα οποία έχουν κάργα traffic.

Εγώ ποτέ δεν έχω περάσει από το confederation και να βγω από αυτό με χρόνους κάτω των 20ms.


Θέλει πολύ ακόμα για να πείτε ότι πάτε σφαίρα... προς το παρόν είστε wanna be σφαίρες  ::

----------


## ysam

Σύμφωνα με αυτά που βλέπω μάλλον το traffic shaping φταίει.. Το trace πάει καλά αλλά προφανός το surfing πάει Γ/Κ. με αυτά που λέει ο Βαγγέλης..

----------


## koki

είναι η πρώτη φορά που βλέπω το πειραιάς-shadowcaster κάτω από ΜΟ 110ms, τι μαγικό κάνατε;

----------


## SV1EFT

Ένα tracert από εμένα προς το awmn με κλειστό το if foxer-sv1eft γιατί είναι 
πεσμένος από χθες ο κόμβος Foxer (Papashark) 1790

----------


## spirosco

Ωραιο προγραμματακι  ::

----------


## mopy

> Ωραιο προγραμματακι



Πολυ καλο και υπαρχει η free εκδοση εδω:http://www.pingplotter.com/download.htm

----------


## spirosco

Thanks mopy  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Επειδή κουράστηκα... μετά το τέλος της έκθεσης* δηλώνω πως θα διακόψω το λινκ μου με τον Βασίλη* καθώς μου έχει διαλύσει όλα τα λινκς μου.


Δεν νοείται 40 κόμβοι με εξόδους στο μισό λεκανοπέδιο να φαίνονται σαν 1 hop.

Αν δεν έχετε το μυαλό να κατανοήσετε τι ζημιά έχετε δημιουργήσει στο δίκτυο τους τελευταίους μήνες λυπάμαι αλλά μάλλον πρέπει να κοιτάξετε για άλλο hobby  ::

----------


## papashark

Κάνε υπομονή λίγο Βαγγέλη, σε λίγο θα μπει και ο 23, οπότε θα μοιραστεί το traffic

----------


## Cha0s

Σόρυ Πάνο αλλά αν μπει και ο #23 στο confederation θα αναγκαστώ να κόψω και το δικό μας λινκ  ::  

Το θέμα δεν είναι να μοιραστεί το traffic ανάμεσα σε 2 λινκς στο confederation.
Δεν θα λυθεί κανένα πρόβλημα έτσι.

Ούτε θέλω να είμαι έμμεσα ρουφήχτρα του traffic με όσους έχω λινκ.

Να πω ότι άξιζε τον κόπο να περάσει κάποιος από το confederation να το άφηνα... αλλά αφού ΔΕΝ είναι καλύτερα ποιος ο λόγος να παιδεύομαι και να παιδεύω τους γύρω μου;

Θα κόψω 2 μακρυνά για να βγάλω 2 πιο μακρυνά έτσι όπως τα έχουν κάνει στο confederation...  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

καλα... εγώ την κόβω τη δουλειά, ένα confederation, κι ένα περιμετρικό δίκτυο!  ::   :: 


ρε παιδιά γιατί δεν το σπάτε το confederation σε μικρότερα να μη βρίζουμε όσοι περνάμε και ψάχνουμε άλλους δρόμους?!  ::

----------


## manoskol

Βαγγέλη οτι και να κάνεις δεν γλυτώνεις....
Κάνε το εξεις.... 
Κανε trace σε δυο τρεις μακρυνους μεταξυ τους προορισμους με το link
και μετα trace χωρις το link...  :: 
Confederation και μακρυνες εξοδοι απο αυτο (7km + ) 
δεν πανε παρεα εκτος αν ειναι σχεδιασμένες....

----------


## Cha0s

Ξεκίνα να διαβάζεις 56 σελίδες πίσω να δεις τα traces μου  ::  

Όταν το confederation σπάσει σε νορμάλ κομμάτια τότε ευχαρίστως να βγάλω όσα λινκς θέλετε.

Προς το παρόν θα το παρακάμψω με όποιο τρόπο μπορώ...

----------


## manoskol

> Ξεκίνα να διαβάζεις 56 σελίδες πίσω να δεις τα traces μου  
> 
> Όταν το confederation σπάσει σε νορμάλ κομμάτια τότε ευχαρίστως να βγάλω όσα λινκς θέλετε.
> 
> Προς το παρόν θα το παρακάμψω με όποιο τρόπο μπορώ...


Οτι link και να βγαλεις δεν μπορεις να το αποφυγεις ....
εκτος αν ο προορισμός σου ειναι ενας....

----------


## Cha0s

Οκ

----------


## mojiro

ριχτο προσωρινα, και μετα την εκθεση θα το δουμε

----------


## mojiro

διορθωθηκαν λαθη σε vassilis-1, vassilis-3, tzitzis
διορθωθηκαν regular expressions σε vassilis-1, vassilis-3, tzitzis, jz, romeo, petzi

καταλαθως εσβησα τα as prepends απο το link vassilis1-cha0s στον vassilis1.

----------


## Cha0s

> διορθωθηκαν λαθη σε vassilis-1, vassilis-3, tzitzis
> διορθωθηκαν regular expressions σε vassilis-1, vassilis-3, tzitzis, jz, romeo, petzi
> 
> καταλαθως εσβησα τα as prepends απο το link vassilis1-cha0s στον vassilis1.


Τα ξαναπέρασα εγώ.

----------


## Acinonyx

> διορθωθηκαν λαθη σε vassilis-1, vassilis-3, tzitzis
> διορθωθηκαν regular expressions σε vassilis-1, vassilis-3, tzitzis, jz, romeo, petzi
> 
> καταλαθως εσβησα τα as prepends απο το link vassilis1-cha0s στον vassilis1.


ΜΠΡΑΒΟ! Ποιό ήταν το λάθος που προκαλούσε την εξαγωγή των path του confed στον έξω κόσμο;

----------


## Cha0s

Ακόμα το εξάγει...

Άλλο πρόβλημα διόρθωσε που παρουσιάστηκε χθες στην έκθεση.




```
*  10.1.2.1/32      10.26.35.182                           0 10853 10853 (4343 1790 7164) 3728 4444 2841 1286 3390 i
```

----------


## Acinonyx

LOL!  ::  Και χάρηκα...  ::

----------


## spirosco

Το 10.1.2.1/32 δεν ειναι προβλημα.

----------


## mojiro

> Το 10.1.2.1/32 δεν ειναι προβλημα.


αλλο πραμα λεμε, οχι για το /32, αλλα για το path

----------


## spirosco

Για το path φταιει σιγουρα ο Βαγγελης, γιατι τον κυνηγουν συνηθως ολα τα κουλα  ::  
Εναν αγιασμο γρηγορα  ::

----------


## Cha0s

> Το 10.1.2.1/32 δεν ειναι προβλημα.


Δεν είπα ότι έχει πρόβλημα.

Απλά πήρα τυχαία ένα route να δείξω ότι ακόμα λαμβάνω τα hops του confederation (μέσα στην παρένθεση).

----------


## vmanolis

Το πρόβλημα με την μνήμη στον router εξακολουθεί από ότι βλέπω.  ::  
Χθες έβγαινα δύσκολα προς τα έξω και αφού είδα το Mikrotik να "τρώει" 100+ από τα 128 ΜΒ RAM, έκανα Reboot.  ::  
Μετά όλα καλά (που λένε).  ::   ::   ::  
Λέτε να έχει σχέση με αυτό; http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=388322#388322

----------


## mojiro

μηπως εκανες καποια αλλαγη στον ρουτερ/καρτες/λινκς/ιp's και δεν αλλαξες και τα configuration files ?

----------


## vmanolis

> μηπως εκανες καποια αλλαγη στον ρουτερ/καρτες/λινκς/ιp's και δεν αλλαξες και τα configuration files ?


Που τέτοια τύχη.  ::  
Κοινώς, δεν έχει κινηθεί το παραμικρό.  ::

----------


## SV1EFT

Μπορείτε να μου πείτε τι τρέχει πάλι και σέρνετε η όλη κατάσταση?
Έκανα ένα tracert προς το pc του sv1gft 10.83.252.70 που έχει links 
με foxer και ιδού τα αποτελέσματα.
Και ένα δεύτερο προς το awmn και τα ίδια και χειρότερα.

----------


## viper7gr

Η ολη κατασταση μου θυμιζει τους ρωμαιους στον asterix and ovelix
"ελατε στο στρατο θα κανετε αυτο θα κανετε εκεινο..."
"ελατε στο confederation, θα γινει αυτο θα γινει εκεινο..."
και στο τελος ολοι ειναι παραπονεμενοι...

----------


## papashark

καταχτείτε μας έλεγαν, καταχτείτε....

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## vmanolis

> καταχτείτε μας έλεγαν, καταχτείτε....


Καταταχτείτε εννοείς.  ::

----------


## papashark

Τα κώβω τα πολλά "τα" μην με πουν "ταρατατά" !

----------


## vmanolis

> Τα κώβω τα πολλά "τα" μην με πουν "ταρατατά" !


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## vassilis3

ευτυχώς που δεν μιλάω
edit, ευτυχως που δεν τα παρακολουθώ..

----------


## vmanolis

> ευτυχώς που δεν μιλάω
> edit, ευτυχως που δεν τα παρακολουθώ..


Δηλαδή δηλαδή ;  ::

----------


## papashark

> Μπορείτε να μου πείτε τι τρέχει πάλι και σέρνετε η όλη κατάσταση?
> Έκανα ένα tracert προς το pc του sv1gft 10.83.252.70 που έχει links 
> με foxer και ιδού τα αποτελέσματα.
> Και ένα δεύτερο προς το awmn και τα ίδια και χειρότερα.


Το πρόβλημα με τον gft ήταν ότι είχε κλάσει το bgp του, με αποτέλεσμα, εμείς να πηγαίνουμε κατευθείαν στον gft, αλλά αυτός να γυρίζει από άλλη διαδρομή.

Το πρόβλημα με τον matsulas είναι στο λινκ μου με τον matsulas, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί (έχει αρκετό σήμα), θα το κοιτάξουμε.

----------


## Cha0s

Για άγνωστο λόγο σταμάτησε η 'εξαγωγή' της δομής του confederation στο BGP μου!

Το μόνο που άλλαξα είναι ότι έβγαλα προσωρινά το Prepend με τον Vassilis.  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Για άγνωστο λόγο σταμάτησε η 'εξαγωγή' της δομής του confederation στο BGP μου!
> 
> Το μόνο που άλλαξα είναι ότι έβγαλα προσωρινά το Prepend με τον Vassilis.


Το prepend από τον Vasilis ή από εσένα;

----------


## Cha0s

Και απο τους 2 φυσικά  ::  

Αν έβγαζα από τον έναν μόνο θα γινόταν ψιλο μπάχαλο

----------


## Acinonyx

> Και απο τους 2 φυσικά  
> 
> Αν έβγαζα από τον έναν μόνο θα γινόταν ψιλο μπάχαλο


Ναι, θα υπάρχει απίστευτη ασυμμετρία. Αλλά μιάς και έχεις το setup πρόχειρο θα μπορούσες να το ενεργοποιήσεις για μιά στιγμή στον vasilis να δεις αν θα ξαναεμφανιστεί; Δεν πιστευω να πειράξει κανέναν για 2 λεπτα.  :: 

Φαίνεται να έχουμε πέσει σε bug της quagga. Σύμφωνα με το RFC όταν διαφημίζεται ένα prefix σε έναν γείτονα που δεν βρίσκεται στο confederation τότε σβήνεται από το AS_PATH η εσωτερική δομή του confed και αντικαθίσταται από το confed id (δηλαδή 10853). Φαίνεται πως για κάποιο λόγο όταν γίνεται τεχνητο prepend ενός AS σε γείτονα έξω από το confed η διαδικασία αυτή παρακάμπτεται.

Χμμ, μου ήρθε μία ιδέα! Μήπως γίνεται prepend στον Vasilis το 10853; Αν το τεχνητό prepend γίνεται πριν τον έλεγχο για του AS του γείτονα τότε ίσως θεωρεί το γείτονα μέσα στο confederation και δεν κάνει την αντικατάσταση με το confed id.

Αν πραγματί δεις με την παραπάνω δοκιμή ότι φταίει το prepend στον Vasilis τότε δοκίμασε να κάνεις prepend στον Vasilis το εσωτερικό AS του (δηλαδή 3473) αντί για το confed id

----------


## Cha0s

Πράγματι με το prepend ξαναεμφανίστηκαν τα hops εσωτερικά του confederation!



```
*  10.1.2.1/32      10.26.35.182                           0 10853 10853 (4343 9252 6674 10218) 4444 2841 1286 3390 i
```


Και δοκιμάζοντας να βάλω στο prepend το AS του Vassilis και όχι του Confederation το ίδιο πάλι:



```
*  10.1.2.1/32      10.26.35.182                           0 10853 3473 (4343 9252 6674 10218) 4444 2841 1286 3390 i
```


Μόλις έβγαλα το Prepend πάλι επανήλθαν όλα.



```
*  10.1.2.1/32      10.26.35.182                           0 10853 4444 2841 1286 3390 i
```

----------


## manoskol

οποτε τι κάνουμε?  ::  Βασίλη μπορεις να πατσάρεις την quagga? Εκτος και αν χρειαζεται επαληθευση με νέα δοκιμη....

----------


## Acinonyx

Θα το παλέψω...  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> οποτε τι κάνουμε?  Βασίλη μπορεις να πατσάρεις την quagga?





> Θα το παλέψω...


Ευτυχώς που υπάρχουν κάποιοι που "σκαμπάζουν" αυτά που δεν "σκαμπάζουμε" εμείς.  ::   ::   ::  
Μακάρι να μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε ένα κομάτι από αυτά που θα προσπαθήσετε να φέρετε εις πέρας.  ::  
Τι να πούμε. Απλά μπράβο σας.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

_εκτακτο παραρτημα_

αυριο δεν εχει confederation party

θα γινει την επομενη εβδομαδα κανονικα και θα συζητηθουν αρκετα
φλεγοντα (αν οχι ηδη ξεροκαμενα  :: ) θεματα...

----------


## kakalos

Παρατηρησα οτι με καθε login απο το winbox καταναλωνονται 100kbyte μνημης ram!

----------


## sokratisg

Που είναι το traffic shapping οεο?!  ::  



```
[email protected]:~$ traceroute 10.84.233.129
traceroute to 10.84.233.129 (10.84.233.129), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  sokratisg-zabon (10.32.49.1)  0.244 ms  0.211 ms  0.236 ms
 2  gw-sokratisg.kakalos.awmn (10.32.49.46)  5.559 ms  0.838 ms  0.763 ms
 3  gw-kakalos.sw1ggw.awmn (10.80.198.121)  79.243 ms  134.949 ms  65.732 ms
 4  gw-sw1ggw.sv1ggc-home.awmn (10.87.190.101)  90.777 ms  124.703 ms  97.459 ms
 5  10.86.90.93 (10.86.90.93)  106.980 ms  70.970 ms  51.025 ms
 6  10.84.233.129 (10.84.233.129)  32.852 ms  56.480 ms  49.457 ms
```

----------


## sw1klk

> Παρατηρησα οτι με καθε login απο το winbox καταναλωνονται 100kbyte μνημης ram!



Κώστα, εμένα (και πολλών άλλων) ''τρώει'' 33ΜΒyte ημερησίως...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Μάλλον καποιό πρόβλημα (bug olsr) στο refresh της Μνήμης RAM....

----------


## mojiro

εχετε τσεκαρει τα config files σας να ειναι ολόσωστα ?

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από kakalos
> 
> Παρατηρησα οτι με καθε login απο το winbox καταναλωνονται 100kbyte μνημης ram!
> 
> 
> 
> Κώστα, εμένα (και πολλών άλλων) ''τρώει'' 33ΜΒyte ημερησίως...      
> 
> Μάλλον καποιό πρόβλημα (bug olsr) στο refresh της Μνήμης RAM....


Τί υπηρεσίες έχεις να τρέχουν στο mikrotik;

----------


## anka

> _εκτακτο παραρτημα_
> 
> αυριο δεν εχει confederation party
> 
> θα γινει την επομενη εβδομαδα κανονικα και θα συζητηθουν αρκετα
> φλεγοντα (αν οχι ηδη ξεροκαμενα ) θεματα...


Μια ενημερωση pls, και σε εμας που ειμασταν εκτως το Σ/Κ

----------


## sw1klk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sw1klk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από kakalos
> 
> ...


1. 5 Link
2. Firewall -> Filter Rule
3. Magle (οπως όλοι)

Το ίδιο πρόβλημα το έχει και ένας φίλος (maragos 4423) που έχει 2 Link
και του ''τρώεί'' 50Μb/ημέρα, έχει 180Mb και κάθε τρίτη μέρα (έχουν μείνει 30-40Μb) κάνει reboot για να μην του κολλήσει...

----------


## Cha0s

Γιατί κάνει reboot;

Ας το αφήσει να δούμε τι θα γίνει και αν είναι πραγματικά τα νούμερα...

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sw1klk
> 
> ...


Kάτι δεν πάει καλά στο configuration σας.

Και εμένα έτρωγε μνήμη, αλλά με πολύ ποιό αργό ρυθμό...

----------


## papashark

Oρίστε, 30 ΜΒ για περίπου 2 βδομάδες και κάτι :





Πάντως αν θέλετε, μπορείτε να βάλετε το watchdog να κάνει αυτόματα reboot

----------


## petzi

Για πάμε για ένα confed - meeting στο petzospito!
ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ 16 ΜΑΡΤΙΟΥ ΩΡΑ 19:00 
φροντίστε να είστε στην ώρα σας.
(Προειδοποίηση: θα γκρινιάξω  ::  )

----------


## smarag

Να αναφέρω κύριε Petzi ότι θα είμαι Παρόν.  ::

----------


## anka

> Για πάμε για ένα confed - meeting στο petzospito!
> ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ 16 ΜΑΡΤΙΟΥ ΩΡΑ 19:00 
> φροντίστε να είστε στην ώρα σας.
> (Προειδοποίηση: θα γκρινιάξω  )


Παρων!!!!

----------


## acoul

> Oρίστε, 30 ΜΒ για περίπου 2 βδομάδες και κάτι :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Πάντως αν θέλετε, μπορείτε να βάλετε το watchdog να κάνει αυτόματα reboot


και είσαι happy ε; βέβαια αν το 80% είναι λούπες ή κακό traffic για τον Α ή Β λόγο αυτό είναι άλλη ιστορία ... εγώ αυτό που έχω δει είναι ότι τα confed είναι ρουφήχτρες, 10 hops τα κάνουν να εμφανίζονται σαν 1 ... το θέμα θέλει σχεδιασμό, και χωρίς κάτι τέτοιο τα αποτελέσματα θα είναι χειρότερα από το ζητούμενο ...

----------


## nrgman

> Για πάμε για ένα confed - meeting στο petzospito!
> ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ 16 ΜΑΡΤΙΟΥ ΩΡΑ 19:00 
> φροντίστε να είστε στην ώρα σας.
> (Προειδοποίηση: θα γκρινιάξω  )


Εγώ που δεν είμαι στο confederation , να έρθω?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Oρίστε, 30 ΜΒ για περίπου 2 βδομάδες και κάτι :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Πάντως αν θέλετε, μπορείτε να βάλετε το watchdog να κάνει αυτόματα reboot
> ...


Τσουρέκια μας τα έχεις κάνει.

Τι δουλειά έχει το πρόβλημα της μνήμης με αυτά που γράφεις ?

Και για να καταλάβεις τι μ@λ@κίες λές, δεν έχει μέσα στο confederation λούπες...

----------


## vmanolis

Εγώ σήμερα μόλις επέστρεψα από την δουλειά μου, δοκίμασα ανεπιτυχώς να μπω στις σελίδες του forum μας. Μάταια.  ::  
Διαπίστωσα μετά από μια "επίσκεψη" μέσω winbox στο Mikrotik, ότι από τα 128ΜΒ RAM είχανε απομείνει... 5MB διαθέσιμα. Παράλληλα παρατήρησα ότι δεν έπαιζε ούτε το vpn της Altec.  ::  
Εντελώς "τυχαία" μετά από ένα reboot όλα επανήλθαν. Αυτά.  ::  
Αυτό το θέμα με την RAM τείνει να γίνει το Νο1 πρόβλημα στο confederation μας.  ::

----------


## acoul

προφανώς κάποιος δαίμονας ή σετάρισμα παρουσιάζει memory leak στο MT. καλό θα είναι να διαχωριστούν κάποια πράγματα σε production & experimental ...

----------


## vmanolis

> προφανώς κάποιος δαίμονας ή σετάρισμα παρουσιάζει memory leak στο MT. καλό θα είναι να διαχωριστούν κάποια πράγματα σε *production & experimental* ...


Μα όντως *AWMN = experimental* (project). Δηλαδή ερασιτεχνισμός και πειραματισμός.  ::  
Ειδάλως τι είμαστε ; Production ;  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Για πάμε για ένα confed - meeting στο petzospito!
> ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ 16 ΜΑΡΤΙΟΥ ΩΡΑ 19:00 
> φροντίστε να είστε στην ώρα σας.
> (Προειδοποίηση: θα γκρινιάξω  )


Διατάξτε κυρΤαμία μας.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> προφανώς κάποιος δαίμονας ή σετάρισμα παρουσιάζει memory leak στο MT. καλό θα είναι να διαχωριστούν κάποια πράγματα σε *production & experimental* ...
> 
> 
> Μα όντως *AWMN = experimental* (project). Δηλαδή ερασιτεχνισμός και πειραματισμός.  
> Ειδάλως τι είμαστε ; Production ;


με παροξούγησες, δεν είπα μόνο production ή μόνο experimental. απλά για να το απολαμβάνουμε καλό είναι να έχουμε και από τα δύο, και να παίζουμε και με τα δύο ... φαντάζεσαι τον proxy μου σε experimental μορφή ... πανικός !!

----------


## aangelis

> Εγώ που δεν είμαι στο confederation , να έρθω?


ναι  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nrgman
> 
> Εγώ που δεν είμαι στο confederation , να έρθω?   
> 
> 
> ναι


- *Όσοι πιστοί, προσέλθετε* -
Θα μιλήσουν οι "απόστολοι" mojiro, aangelis και ίσως αν είστε τυχεροί και ο shadowcaster.  ::

----------


## acoul

δεν το βγάζετε και σε stream, έχω αγοράσει άφθονο ποπ κορν ...

----------


## mojiro

> δεν το βγάζετε και σε stream, έχω αγοράσει άφθονο ποπ κορν ...


ξεχασες ομως να παρεις ενα κουτακι για ποε ομως  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> δεν το βγάζετε και σε stream, έχω αγοράσει άφθονο ποπ κορν ...
> 
> 
> ξεχασες ομως να παρεις ενα κουτακι για ποε ομως


ΠΟΕ ;  ::  
Γιατί ;  ::

----------


## mojiro

τελικα αποφασισαμε να κοψουμε ολα τα εξωτερικα λινκς του confederation
για μια βδομαδα, ωστε να δουμε πως θα παει.

υστερα θελω να σας ενημερωσω οτι φυσικα κατι τετοιο δεν ισχυει.

επισης,
προταθηκε το ενδεχομενο να σπασει το confederation σε δυο μικροτερα.
εαν αυτο θα γινει η οχι, θα το δουμε απο βδομαδα.

δεν ειναι κατι το απιθανο, δεν ειναι κατι το δυσκολο.

το ιδανικο θα ταν να φτιαχτουν νησιδες των 10-16 κομβων σε διαφορες
περιοχες του δικτυου και να εξυσοροπιστει το φαινομενο "ρουφιχτρα".

----------


## sokratisg

Πάλι έχουμε lag.  ::  
Που είναι το Traffic Shapping σας, οεο!?



```
[email protected]:~$ traceroute 10.17.121.1
traceroute to 10.17.121.1 (10.17.121.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  sokratisg-zabon (10.32.49.1)  0.598 ms  0.198 ms  0.164 ms
 2  gw-sokratisg.akops76.awmn (10.80.205.249)  1.035 ms  1.313 ms  1.695 ms
 3  gw-akops76.shadowcaster.awmn (10.86.86.141)  4.369 ms  0.820 ms  1.551 ms
 4  gw-shadowcaster.matsoulas.awmn (10.86.86.138)  28.624 ms  10.689 ms  5.392 ms
 5  gw-infosat.foxer.awmn (10.80.189.97)  101.929 ms  119.522 ms  115.049 ms
 6  gw-foxer.sv1gft.awmn (10.83.252.109)  135.777 ms  136.784 ms  143.921 ms
 7  gw-BaBiZ.sv1gft.awmn (10.32.50.118)  272.711 ms  160.627 ms  103.848 ms
 8  gw-dimitris.philip.awmn (10.17.121.57)  77.095 ms  115.893 ms  121.576 ms
 9  ns.philip.awmn (10.17.121.1)  110.071 ms  180.205 ms  170.458 ms
```

----------


## anka

```
Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: ns.philip.awmn [10.17.121.1]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  ns0.anka.ns.awmn [10.87.197.1]
  2     1 ms     1 ms     2 ms  gw-anka.matsulas.awmn [10.87.197.145]
  3   229 ms    96 ms   156 ms  gw-infosat.foxer.awmn [10.80.189.97]
  4   115 ms   137 ms   170 ms  gw-foxer.sv1gft.awmn [10.83.252.109]
  5   165 ms   169 ms   176 ms  gw-babiz.sv1gft.awmn [10.32.50.118]
  6   148 ms   147 ms   158 ms  gw-babiz.philip.awmn [10.17.121.113]
  7   259 ms   309 ms   127 ms  ns.philip.awmn [10.17.121.1]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```

  ::

----------


## aangelis

> Πάλι έχουμε lag.  
> Που είναι το Traffic Shapping σας, οεο!?


Δυστυχώς δεν εχει να κανει με ts.
Καποια φιλαρακια αφού το λινκ τους με ισχύ +20db και χωρις οπτική ήταν για τον π***ο κανόνισαν και βάλανε SR2 με τρελή ισχύ. Εδω και 2-3 εβδομαδες τα mt σε ενα μεγαλο κομματι της περιοχή μετρα noise -80 + κατι.

----------


## mojiro

ποιοι ειναι αυτοι με τις sr2/5 ?

και αφου δεν εχουν οπτικη γιατι να μας ριμαζουν ολους ?

----------


## aangelis

> ποιοι ειναι αυτοι με τις sr2/5 ?
> 
> και αφου δεν εχουν οπτικη γιατι να μας ριμαζουν ολους ?


γιατι ειναι μαγκες και έτσι γουσταρίζουν, θα τους δείρεις;

----------


## alasondro

βγάλτους στο forum κάντους ρόμπα...δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι σε κρατάει....

----------


## aangelis

> βγάλτους στο forum κάντους ρόμπα...δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι σε κρατάει....


γιατι δεν ειμαι μπάτσος της μπάντας των 5 γιγάντων, δικαίωμα τους να το κάνουν και θα το κάνουν μέχρι να τους πιάσει καμία ΕΕΤΤ και να τους τσούξει.

----------


## mojiro

ο ματσουλας πρεπει να κανει κατι επιτελους...




> # traceroute 10.17.121.1
> traceroute to 10.17.121.1 (10.17.121.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
> 1 hermes.xrisoula.awmn (10.86.87.139) 0.166 ms 0.148 ms 0.158 ms
> 2 gw-xrisoula.shadowcaster.awmn (10.86.87.98) 0.546 ms 0.720 ms 2.291 ms
> * 3 gw-shadowcaster.matsulas.awmn (10.86.86.138) 58.243 ms 50.958 ms 67.080 ms
> 4 gw-matsulas.foxer.awmn (10.80.189.97) 141.228 ms 134.200 ms 89.281 ms
> * 5 gw-foxer.sv1gft.awmn (10.83.252.109) 80.742 ms 109.802 ms 127.667 ms
> 6 gw-BaBiZ.sv1gft.awmn (10.32.50.118) 114.449 ms 172.827 ms 153.119 ms
> 7 gw-babiz.philip.awmn (10.17.121.113) 145.597 ms 162.586 ms 241.384 ms
> 8 ns.philip.awmn (10.17.121.1) 188.507 ms 159.399 ms 131.494 ms


τα εχουμε πει ποσες φορες, εδω και 2 μηνες πλεον...
απο τη μια δε τραβα τοσα λινκ ο ρουτερ του
απο την αλλη δε πανε καλα τα λινκ του
απο την αλλη καποιος (πραγματι δε ξερω ποιος) σκαλιζε την αλλη φορα το λινκ με shadowcaster

ρε παιδια ενταξει, πολλα λινκ = σουπερ ταχυτητα = σουπερ ευθηνες

υπομονη, κατανοηση, ενταξη αλλα παλι στα ιδια ειμαστε μετα απο
τοσο καιρο. τι να πω; τα μισα λινκ του ματσουλα εχουν ccq κατω
απο 75-80% ...

κακο ccq = κακο-μετριο λινκ = packet loss = cpu load = lag^4

----------


## papashark

> ο ματσουλας πρεπει να κανει κατι επιτελους...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> # traceroute 10.17.121.1
> traceroute to 10.17.121.1 (10.17.121.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
> 1 hermes.xrisoula.awmn (10.86.87.139) 0.166 ms 0.148 ms 0.158 ms
> ...


Από ότι έχω ακούσει ο Matsulas φτιάχνει ωραίο καφέ.

Τι λες να μας κεράσει καφέ στην Ταράτσα του μέσα στο επόμενο ΣΚ ?  ::

----------


## mojiro

no prob

απλα προεχει τα τελιωσουμε τα fixαρισματα στον jstiva και να
τον βαλουμε στο olsr, μιας και εχει 3 λινκ με το confederation

----------


## mojiro

ο κομβος vabiris ας γυρισει το interface του με τον jstiva σε confederation.

αν θελει ας μου στηλει και password για να βλεπα το λινκ ακομη καλυτερα.

----------


## kinglyr

@PAPASHARK
Αν πάτε στον Matsulas να μου πείτε να έρθω με τα κορυφαία κυάλια να δούμε άν έχει καθαρή οπτική στα λινκ.

----------


## anka

Δηλωνω παρων και εγω!

----------


## anka

```
3     4 ms     2 ms     2 ms  gw-infosat.foxer.awmn [10.80.189.97]
```

Τo lag επεσε το name στον dns ποτε θα αλλαξει  ::

----------


## mojiro

ο κομβος jstiva+jstiva2 (2 σε ενα  :: ) ειναι πληρως μεσα στο confederation.

οταν θα ρετουσαριστουν και τα πιατακια του κομβου, θα ενωσει:


> johnkast
> vabiris
> sv1ceb

----------


## Cha0s

> ο ματσουλας πρεπει να κανει κατι επιτελους...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> # traceroute 10.17.121.1
> traceroute to 10.17.121.1 (10.17.121.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
> 1 hermes.xrisoula.awmn (10.86.87.139) 0.166 ms 0.148 ms 0.158 ms
> ...


Αφού βάζετε μέσα στο confederation άτομα που δεν ξέρουν που πάνε τα 4 αυτά θα βλέπουμε κάθε μέρα.

Ο matsulas εμφανιζόταν στο φόρουμ όσο παρακάλαγε για λινκς.
Μόλςι έβγαλε τα μπαζολινκ του εξαφανίστηκε και πληρώνουμε εμείς την ασχετοσύνη του  ::

----------


## sokratisg

Με το συγκεκριμένο δεν θέλω να σχολιάσω τα timeouts κλπ κλπ.

Απλά στο 3ο Hop για πιο λόγο φαίνεται inet ip;  ::  



```
 1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  zabon.sokratisg.awmn [10.32.49.1]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-sokratisg.akops76.awmn [10.80.205.249]
  3    29 ms    19 ms    74 ms  noname-213.5.161.119.acn.gr [213.5.161.119]
  4    15 ms    25 ms    50 ms  gw-vabiris.terzis.awmn [10.84.245.165]
  5    56 ms    16 ms    21 ms  gw-terzis.sw1klk.awmn [10.84.245.174]
  6    21 ms    68 ms    33 ms  gw-sw1klk.speedy.awmn [10.84.247.114]
  7     *       27 ms    43 ms  10.80.198.109
  8     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  9    46 ms    28 ms   163 ms  10.86.90.93
 10    41 ms    28 ms    38 ms  gw-petzi.xrisoula.awmn [10.86.87.113]
 11   107 ms   115 ms   127 ms  gw-xrisoula.silicon.awmn [10.86.87.123]
 12     *     gw-xrisoula.silicon.awmn [10.86.87.123]  reports: Destination host
 unreachable.
```

----------


## mojiro

```
# traceroute 10.32.49.1
traceroute to 10.32.49.1 (10.32.49.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  hermes.xrisoula.awmn (10.86.87.139)  0.180 ms 0.101 m  0.179 ms
 2  gw-xrisoula.petzi.awmn (10.86.87.114)  0.764 ms  0.594 ms  0.669 ms
 3  gw-petzi.sv1ggchome.awmn (10.86.90.94)  1.293 ms  1.014 ms  1.464 ms
 4  gw-sv1ggc-home.sw1ggw.awmn (10.87.190.102)  22.846 ms  7.103 ms  2.738 ms
 5  gw-sw1ggw.tzitzis.awmn (10.80.198.110)  7.173 ms  5.603 ms  12.702 ms
 6  gw-tzitzis.sv1vj.awmn (10.84.238.122)  31.622 ms  8.018 ms  9.830 ms
 7  gw-sv1vj.terzis.awmn (10.84.245.169)  3.842 ms  37.178 ms  6.442 ms
 8  gw-terzis.vabiris.awmn (10.84.245.166)  22.257 ms  15.492 ms  129.477 ms
 9  vpn.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.130)  46.575 ms  79.973 ms  34.502 ms
10  rtr.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.133)  51.292 ms  72.919 ms  47.885 ms
11  10.34.61.187 (10.34.61.187)  91.827 ms gw-jz.speedy.awmn (10.84.239.98)  5.086 ms  22.016 ms
12  gw-tzitzis.sv1eft.awmn (10.84.231.166)  22.518 ms  5.638 ms  9.945 ms
13  gw-jz.speedy.awmn (10.84.239.98)  17.099 ms  11.028 ms  28.809 ms
14  gw-tzitzis.sv1eft.awmn (10.84.231.166)  9.847 ms  16.629 ms  12.710 ms
15  gw-jz.speedy.awmn (10.84.239.98)  28.604 ms * zabon.sokratisg.awmn (10.32.49.1)  89.411 ms
```



```
~# tracepath 10.32.49.1
 1:  peggyzina (10.86.87.129)                               0.266ms pmtu 1500
 1:  hermes.xrisoula.awmn (10.86.87.139)                    0.548ms
 2:  gw-xrisoula.petzi.awmn (10.86.87.114)                  1.469ms
 3:  gw-petzi.sv1ggchome.awmn (10.86.90.94)                 3.178ms
 4:  gw-sv1ggc-home.sw1ggw.awmn (10.87.190.102)            15.235ms
 5:  gw-sw1ggw.tzitzis.awmn (10.80.198.110)                20.984ms
 6:  gw-tzitzis.sv1vj.awmn (10.84.238.122)                  8.775ms
 7:  gw-sv1vj.terzis.awmn (10.84.245.169)                  20.274ms
 8:  gw-terzis.vabiris.awmn (10.84.245.166)                49.236ms
 9:  gw-terzis.vabiris.awmn (10.84.245.166)               asymm  8  76.195ms pmtu 1460
10:  rtr.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.133)                       asymm  7  85.837ms
11:  10.34.61.187 (10.34.61.187)                          asymm  6  59.020ms
12:  10.34.61.233 (10.34.61.233)                          asymm  5 145.108ms
13:  no reply
14:  gw-sokratisg.litrotis.awmn (10.46.166.225)           asymm 11 107.425ms
15:  zabon.sokratisg.awmn (10.32.49.1)                    asymm 10  90.230ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1460 hops 15 back 10
```


να γιατι λεμε οτι 1 traceroute ειναι η μιση αληθεια

----------


## kinglyr

Παιδιά, θα πρεπει να βοηθήσουμε τον vabiris να σεταρει τον κόμβο του σωστά γιατι έχει πολύ περίεργο configuration (με ταρατσοPC και Routerboard, που το χει ενώσει με VLan κλπ κλπ).
ίσως θα πρέπει να κανονίσουμε, με κάποιον που να ξέρει να σετάρει mixed-mode κομβο, να πάμε από το σπίτι του μια μέρα (σύντομα) για να τελειώσει αυτή η κατάσταση... είναι πλέον κεντρικός κόμβος και περνάνε πολλά δεδομένα πάνω από αυτόν (Αμφιάλη, σελήνια, Πειραιάς) και θα πρέπει να δώσουμε πολύ προσοχή στο πως είναι αυτός ο κόμβος σεταρισμένος...

Περιμένω κάποιο γνώστη να τοποθετηθεί και να βοηθήσει...

----------


## mojiro

μιλησα με τον vabiri, μπηκα στον router του....

δε καταλαβαινω γιατι ειχε αυτη την συμπεριφορα...
τωρα παλι δεν το κανει χωρις να εχω αλλαξει κατι...

----------


## kinglyr

μάλλον φταίει που είναι 2.9.6... του έδωσα χτες το iso του 2.9.27 να το περάσει... για να δούμε...

----------


## mojiro

μα εχει quagga  ::

----------


## kinglyr

κάτι πρέπει να κάνει με τον τρόπο που συνδέει το routerboard με το μηχάνημα που τρέχει το routing, πό οτι μου χει πει το κάνει με Vlan...

----------


## kinglyr

κάτι πρέπει να κάνει με τον τρόπο που συνδέει το routerboard με το μηχάνημα που τρέχει το routing, από οτι μου χει πει το κάνει με Vlan...

----------


## akops76

Tι πρόβλημα έχετε διαπιστωσει βρε παιδια στο κόμβο του Vabiri....???

Το οτι o κόμβος του έχει 2 routers και παίζει με vlans, δεν σημαίνει οτι είναι λάθος ο υπάρχον τρόπος υλοποιησης.

Εξάλλου πρακτικά 2 τρόποι υλοποίησης υπάρχουν απο οσο γνωρίζω σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις. Ο ένας χρησιμοποιεί vlans , και ο άλλος route reflector.
Αλλοι κόμβοι χρησιμοποιούν τον 1ο τρόπο ..και άλλοι τον 2 δευτερο.
 
Στην περίπτωση του Vabiri, ο κύριος router είναι 2.9.27 με quagga & olsr , ενώ ο δευτερος (που πρακτικά λειτουργεί ως bridge) μεχρι πρώτινος είχε 2.9.6(δεν ξέρω αν εβαλε 2.9.27 ακομα).

Αντώνης

----------


## manoskol

> Με το συγκεκριμένο δεν θέλω να σχολιάσω τα timeouts κλπ κλπ.
> 
> Απλά στο 3ο Hop για πιο λόγο φαίνεται inet ip;  
> 
> 
> 
> ```
>  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  zabon.sokratisg.awmn [10.32.49.1]
>   2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-sokratisg.akops76.awmn [10.80.205.249]
> ...



Eχει ο Vabiris default gateway στο main routing table στο router του?
Αν εχει , βαλτε το σε αλλο (οχι στο MAIN table) ή ξηλώστε το inet απο
τον router γενικά....  ::

----------


## vabiris

> μιλησα με τον vabiri, μπηκα στον router του....
> 
> δε καταλαβαινω γιατι ειχε αυτη την συμπεριφορα...
> τωρα παλι δεν το κανει χωρις να εχω αλλαξει κατι...


τελικα Μιχάλη τι προβλημα υπηρξε, είδες κατι λάθος στον κόμβο?

όσο αφορα τα vlans δεν εχουν καποιο προβλημα! το θεμα ειναι αν το traffic είναι μεγαλο για το wrap, σ'αυτο δεν μπορω να κανω κατι! 
Γιάννη το iso που ανέβασες δεν εχει ανέβει καλα! μπορείς παλι?

----------


## akops76

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mojiro
> 
> μιλησα με τον vabiri, μπηκα στον router του....
> 
> δε καταλαβαινω γιατι ειχε αυτη την συμπεριφορα...
> τωρα παλι δεν το κανει χωρις να εχω αλλαξει κατι...
> 
> 
> τελικα Μιχάλη τι προβλημα υπηρξε, είδες κατι λάθος στον κόμβο?
> ...


Οσο αφορα το θέμα του traffic , τότε σε 1η φάση καλό είναι η εφαρμογή traffic shaping, και σε 2η φάση,αν όντως κριθεί απαραίτητο η χρήση turbo(που λογικά δεν θα επιβαρύνει το wrap).

Οσο για το iso, βρε Σωτήρη δεν γίνεται όλα τα isos που σου έχουμε δώσει να έχουν πρόβλημα..Μπα και παίζει καλο το cdwriter σου με τα δισκάκια που χρησιμοποιεις??

Αντώνης

PS: Σωτήρη, αν έχεις χρόνο σήμερα το απόγευμα, εγω είμαι ελευθερος για να βάλουμε traffic shaping.

----------


## mojiro

vabiris, δοκιμασε τη λυση του image που σου στειλα με pm...

το προβλημα δε μπορω να καταλαβω πιο ητανε...

αυτο που εκανα ηταν

disable το pptp/gw
reboot
enable το pptp/gw

ακομη και με το pptp disable ειχαν παραμηνει τα routes προς inet...

----------


## manoskol

> vabiris, δοκιμασε τη λυση του image που σου στειλα με pm...
> 
> το προβλημα δε μπορω να καταλαβω πιο ητανε...
> 
> αυτο που εκανα ηταν
> 
> disable το pptp/gw
> reboot
> enable το pptp/gw
> ...


Μιχαλη με το disable δεν φευγουν τα routes απο το main table στην zebra....

πρεπει να φτιαξει ενα static προς τον server του συλλόγου με routing table
internet αφου φτιαξει rules για routing (main + inet) 

και να βγάλει το default route απο το pptp 

 ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Με το συγκεκριμένο δεν θέλω να σχολιάσω τα timeouts κλπ κλπ.
> 
> Απλά στο 3ο Hop για πιο λόγο φαίνεται inet ip;  
> 
> 
> 
> ```
>  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  zabon.sokratisg.awmn [10.32.49.1]
>   2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-sokratisg.akops76.awmn [10.80.205.249]
> ...


Γιατί κάποιος έχει internet στον router του στο ίδιο table με την quagga...

----------


## mojiro

> Μιχαλη με το disable δεν φευγουν τα routes απο το main table στην zebra....
> 
> πρεπει να φτιαξει ενα static προς τον server του συλλόγου με routing table
> internet αφου φτιαξει rules για routing (main + inet) 
> 
> και να βγάλει το default route απο το pptp


ασχετα απο τι πρεπει να κανει (θα το κανα εγω αλλα συνεχεια το κανω λαθος)

γιατι δεν επρεπε να φυγουν τα routes προς την inet ip του vpn-server
τη στιγμη που εκανα disable το vpn & εφυγε και το default gateway
αλλα και οτι ειχε σχεση με internet ?

----------


## manoskol

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από manoskol
> 
> Μιχαλη με το disable δεν φευγουν τα routes απο το main table στην zebra....
> 
> πρεπει να φτιαξει ενα static προς τον server του συλλόγου με routing table
> internet αφου φτιαξει rules για routing (main + inet) 
> 
> και να βγάλει το default route απο το pptp
> 
> ...


Ελα ντε που δεν εφυγε....
Γιατι και disable να κάνεις απο το mikrotik.... αν παρατηρησεις στην zebra το
route υπάρχει  ::  , μονο αν κανεις remove το pptp φευγει η βλακεια....

----------


## kinglyr

Αντώνη αν είναι να φτιάξετε το traffic shapping πάρε με ενα τηλ να συνεννοηθούμε για να βάλω τα ίδια στο queues και από την δική μου μεριά...

----------


## mojiro

το meeting θα γινει αυριο στο σπιτι του Περικλη αν δε προκυψει κατι
αλλο. περισσοτερες πληροφοριες απο τον ιδιο.

----------


## papashark

> το meeting θα γινει αυριο στο σπιτι του Περικλη αν δε προκυψει κατι
> αλλο. περισσοτερες πληροφοριες απο τον ιδιο.


αύριο *ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ* ?

----------


## vmanolis

Ναι. καλά διάβασες. Αύριο *Σάββατο* η συγκέντρωση στου Περικλή.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## vmanolis

Αύριο είναι και Εθνική Ελλάδας με την Τουρκία ;  ::

----------


## mojiro

δε γινεται αλλιως... δυστηχως...

----------


## vmanolis

> δε γινεται αλλιως... δυστηχως...


Πάντως θα έρθουμε λογικά.  ::  
"Έχουμε αγώνα αύριο" όπως λένε. Για Κυριακή δεν γίνεται να πάει λες ;  ::

----------


## papashark

Tην Κυριακή έχω εγώ αγώνα, θα παλέψω ενάντια σε έναν παπά για να πνίξω ένα πιτσιρίκι σε μια κολυμπίθρα...

----------


## Cha0s

::   ::

----------


## Philip

> Tην Κυριακή έχω εγώ αγώνα, θα παλέψω ενάντια σε έναν παπά για να πνίξω ένα πιτσιρίκι σε μια κολυμπίθρα...


Μπράβο Πάντα άξιος...  ::  

---Philip---

----------


## Philip

> το meeting θα γινει αυριο στο σπιτι του Περικλη αν δε προκυψει κατι
> αλλο. περισσοτερες πληροφοριες απο τον ιδιο.


Μπορώ να έρθω και εγώ ?

Μπας και με συμπαθήσετε  ::  και με βάλετε και εμένα στο Conf....

---Philip---

----------


## smarag

Αν γίνει Σάββατο μπορώ να έρθω, αλλα πείτε μας αν θα γίνει η όχι τελικά.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mojiro
> 
> το meeting θα γινει αυριο στο σπιτι του Περικλη αν δε προκυψει κατι
> αλλο. περισσοτερες πληροφοριες απο τον ιδιο.
> 
> 
> Μπορώ να έρθω και εγώ ?
> 
> Μπας και με συμπαθήσετε  και με βάλετε και εμένα στο Conf....
> ...


Θα σε βάλουμε άμα δώσεις κάτι παραπάνω. 

(και που είσαι , φιλαράκι, άμα μπεις στο confederation, θα φτάνεις ασύρματα και στο http://www.awmn....)  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Tην Κυριακή έχω εγώ αγώνα, θα παλέψω ενάντια σε έναν παπά για να πνίξω ένα πιτσιρίκι σε μια κολυμπίθρα...


Ο Ηρώδης σε νέα έκδοση.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## vassilis3

@papashark
το σάββατο είναι κλειστα τα ζαχαροπλαστεια?
παρακαλώ σε συσκευασία δώρου

----------


## vmanolis

Τελικά μέχρι τις 21:30 δεν είχε έρθει κανείς Αμφιαλιώτης.  ::  
Καλά ήταν πάντως.  ::

----------


## mojiro

> Τελικά μέχρι τις 21:30 δεν είχε έρθει κανείς Αμφιαλιώτης.  
> Καλά ήταν πάντως.


και τελικα μεχρι το τελος, δεν ηρθε κανεις...
next time...

----------


## vassilis3

εχω δηλώσει αδυναμία για τις συγκεκριμένες μέρες και ώρες.
τι να σας κάνω?
παντως πήγα την επόμενη (άσχετο)

----------


## Cha0s

Βασίλη, σόρρυ αλλά το λινκ μεταξύ μας το έκλεισα.

Πραγματικά είσαι από τα καλύτερα peers μου από τότε που ασχολήθηκα με το AWMN, αλλά δεν μπορώ άλλο κάθε μέρα να με παίρνει κάποιος τηλ να μου ζητάει μία να βάλω prepends μία να κλείσω το λινκ μια το ένα μία το άλλο επειδή αναγκάζονται ΟΛΟΙ να περνάνε μέσα από το confederation για προορισμούς που έχουν δίπλα τους...


Ελπίζω και εύχομαι όσοι έχουν τα ίδια προβλήματα με μένα να ακολουθήσουν την ίδια τακτική μπας και καταλάβουν όσοι είναι στο confederation ότι έχουν ξεσκίσει το δίκτυο.-

Ριζοσπαστική μέθοδος, αλλά αφού θέλετε να είστε το κέντρο του δικτύου με το έτσι θέλω, η αμυντική λύση είναι να μείνετε εκτός δικτύου.
Όχι ότι θα γίνει ποτέ αυτό αλλά το νόημα το πιάνετε.


Βασίλη αν σταματήσει η ύπαρξη του confederation εγώ το interface το ξανασηκώνω ανά πάσα στιγμή.

----------


## JollyRoger

Παιδιά τι γίνεται με το θέμα του σπασίματος σε περισσότερα AS?...

8+ hops σε 1 σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις είναι σοβαρό θέμα δεν νομίζετε?...

το παρατήρησα στο έπακρο παίζοντας unreal τις τελευταίες μέρες....

όσο ήμουνα στα 2 hops απο το confederation τα pings ακόμα και ατόμων που έπρεπε να είναι στα 5 hops, ερχόντουσαν με 9 και το ping να κάνει τα δικά του...  ::  ...

έχετε τίποτα σχέδια για το μέλλον ή ο καθείς κάνει οτι καταλαβαίνει?

edit: lol... ο απο πάνω που με πρόλαβε για μένα λέει!  ::

----------


## mojiro

Για οτι και να κανουμε θελουμε την ανταποκριση της αμφιαλης. Εκει βασιζεται
το σπασιμο αν θα υπαρξει και πως θα γινει. Δυστηχως το σαββατο που ειχαμε
συναντηση για αυτο ακριβως το πραμα δεν ηρθε κανεις τους.

Τους ειχα προτεινει ειτε δημιουργια αλλου confederation με ενδιαμεσους
ανεξαρτητους κομβους (οπως ο vassilis-home) ή να γυρισουν σε απλη
quagga.

----------


## vassilis3

@ cha0s
από την στιγμή που αποφάσισα να συμετέχω θα το τηρίσω
είμαι κ εγώ μέρος τώρα αυτού το συνόλου,
αν αποφασιστεί κάτι αλλό τότε θα επανέλθουμε
το πιάτο αλλά και όλο το if παραμένει επάνω σου μέχρι νεοτέρας.

----------


## aangelis

Οσοι συμμετέχουν στο confederation και διαβάζουν το τοπικ, ας τσεκάρουν ότι το routing table στο mt τους ειναι όπως το περιγράφει το παρακάτω τόπικ. Πιθανότατα κάποιος 'ειδικός' τους το κατέργησε για να 'παίζει καλύτερα'.
 ::   ::  

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=27853&sid=52

----------


## kinglyr

Δηλαδή Αποστόλη τι πρέπει να έχει το routing table του mt και με ποια εντολή το βλέπουμε?

----------


## vmanolis

Για εμάς που έχουμε vpn με την Altec του Συλλόγου, τι παίζει ;  ::   ::  
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=398961#398961

----------


## stelios #1540

Ενημερωτικά να προσθέσω ότι στο επόμενο 10 ήμερο τα βόρια προάστια ξεκινούν νέο confederation #12252 όπως επίσης και η δυτική αττική ( Αγελαίο )
Έτσι όπως φαίνετε σε ένα μήνα το πολύ θα ενώσουμε τον Πειραιά με την Ερυθραία αποκλειστικά με olsr…..
Όπως και στο παρελθόν στις μεταβατικές περιόδους υπήρχαν κάποιες δυσλειτουργίες έτσι και τώρα θα πρέπει να χειριστούμε το θέμα με λίγο ανεκτικότητα για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα….

----------


## petzi

Χριστός και Παναγία!
Τουλάχιστον να σπάσουμε το ρουφηχτρο-νικαιο-αμφιαλο-πειραιο confederation σε μικρότερα όπως έχουμε συμφωνήσει!
Τη Παρασκευή στο petzo-σπιτο ξεκινάει η κατεδάφηση/διαίρεση και χωρίς την αμφιάλη  ::   ::  
Θα προχωρήσω σε λύσεις cha0s.....
ΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΝΟΥΜΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ

----------


## Cha0s

Περαστικά μας...


Στέλιο, ανεκτικότητα;
Πόσο μας πήρε να γυρίσουμε από RIP σε OSPF; (δεν το πρόλαβα...)

Πόσο μας πήρε να γυρίσουμε από OSPF σε BGP; (το πρόλαβα και η μετάβαση είχε ελάχιστα παρατράγουδα μετά από 2-3 μήνες σε σύγκριση με αυτό το χάλι τώρα)


Πόσους μήνες παραπονιόμαστε για το confederation του Πειραιά;
Ήταν φθινόπωρο και έρχεται καλοκαίρι...  ::  

Είναι ΛΑΘΟΣ! Δηλαδή τι πρέπει να κάνουμε για να το καταλάβετε ότι αυτό το πράγμα καταστρέφει το δίκτυο;


Το ότι εσωτερικά μπορεί να παίζει τέλεια δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν δημιουργει προβλήματα στους απέξω. Πόση λογική και IQ χρειάζεται για να γίνει κατανοητό;

Πραγματικά απορώ με μερικά άτομα και με το πως σκέφτονται.
Ή το αγνοούν επιδεικτικά ή δείχνουν να είναι έξυπνοι ενώ είναι εντελώς κιτς και δεν χαμπαριάζουν τι κάνει αυτό το τερατούργημα που στήσανε...



ΕΛΕΟΣ

----------


## stelios #1540

Chaos δεν πρόλαβες ιστορικές στιγμές όταν ο Hook92 ήταν 1 hop από όλους τους κόμβους του awmn γιατί έτρεχε rip και οι υπόλοιποι ospf….
Κάνεις δεν θέλει να καταστρέψει το δίκτυο απλά γίνετε μια μεγάλη προσπάθεια να βελτιωθεί τώρα τι να σου πω αν δεν θέλεις να βοηθήσει κόψε το Link σου.... με το ζόρι δεν γίνετε αλλά βλέπεις σιγά σιγά αλλάζουμε οπότε σκέψου τι θα κάνεις…..

----------


## prometheus

> ...
> *με το ζόρι δεν γίνετε* αλλά βλέπεις σιγά σιγά αλλάζουμε οπότε σκέψου τι θα κάνεις…..


Αυτό ξαναπές το ... confederation με το ζόρι δεν γίνεται. Αν δεν συμμετέχουν όλοι ουσιαστικά και βλέπουν το OLSR σαν βραχνά ...

----------


## vmanolis

> *Χριστός και Παναγία!*


  ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 




> Τη Παρασκευή στο petzo-σπιτο ξεκινάει η *κατεδάφηση/διαίρεση* και χωρίς την αμφιάλη


"Διαίρει και βασίλευε" που λένε.  ::

----------


## Cha0s

> Chaos δεν πρόλαβες ιστορικές στιγμές όταν ο Hook92 ήταν 1 hop από όλους τους κόμβους του awmn γιατί έτρεχε rip και οι υπόλοιποι ospf….
> Κάνεις δεν θέλει να καταστρέψει το δίκτυο απλά γίνετε μια μεγάλη προσπάθεια να βελτιωθεί τώρα τι να σου πω αν δεν θέλεις να βοηθήσει κόψε το Link σου.... με το ζόρι δεν γίνετε αλλά βλέπεις σιγά σιγά αλλάζουμε οπότε σκέψου τι θα κάνεις…..


Η καταστροφή του routing με πια λογική θεωρείται βελτίωση του δικτύου;

----------


## prometheus

> Η καταστροφή του routing με πια λογική θεωρείται βελτίωση του δικτύου;


Κατά τη μεταβατική περιόδο ... υπάρχουν απώλειες.
Αν υπάρχαν στην Αττική και άλλα confederetaion δεν θα υπήρχε "πρόβλημα" routing τώρα.

----------


## JollyRoger

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Cha0s
> 
> Η καταστροφή του routing με πια λογική θεωρείται βελτίωση του δικτύου;
> 
> 
> Κατά τη μεταβατική περιόδο ... υπάρχουν απώλειες.
> Αν υπάρχαν στην Αττική και άλλα confederetaion δεν θα υπήρχε "πρόβλημα" routing τώρα.


καλά το λες, άλλα στην ίδια περίοδο η συνέχιση της λειτουργίας ενός "τέρατος-confederation" έχοντας την γνώση οτι δημιουργείς θέμα, είναι κοματάκι κάπως, δεν συμφωνείς?  :: 

Δεν θα 'ταν καλύτερα αφού ξέρουμε (εσείς πολύ καλύτερα απο μένα) την κατάσταση να την λάβετε υπ'όψιν σας?...  ::

----------


## stelios #1540

Ρε chaos θες να το κάνουμε λιανά...??? βαλε olsr να τελειώνουμε
Κάπως έτσι ένα βράδυ μας «φόρεσε» ο Αχιλλέας bgp.....


Θυμάσαι? Αλλά τότε ήσουν νέο και δεν φώναζες

----------


## JollyRoger

> Ρε chaos θες να το κάνουμε λιανά...??? βαλε olsr να τελειώνουμε
> Κάπως έτσι ένα βράδυ μας «φόρεσε» ο Αχιλλέας bgp.....
> 
> 
> Θυμάσαι? Αλλά τότε ήσουν νέο και δεν φώναζες


ρε παιδιά τι είναι αυτά που λέτε?

Δηλαδή με αυτή τη λογική το βάλατε το olsr?

Δεν κοιτάξατε πρώτα προυποθέσεις? Links? Κύκλους? Latencys? Traffic shapping?!?!

Γιατί το βάλατε? Για να μπείτε σ'ένα AS και να ρουφάει τα πάντα?!?!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

prometheus αν έπρεπε να περνάω από ένα confederation 30+ κόμβων για να περάσω μετά από τα υπόλοιπα το ίδιο ακριβώς πρόβλημα θα υπήρχε.

Δεν το σώζετε, άστο. Μόνο μεταξύ σας παίζετε καλά.
Τους τριγύρω σας τους έχετε ξεσκίσει εντελώς.


Απορώ πόσο IQ χρειάζεται κάποιος που γνωρίζει τα βασικά από dynamic routing για να καταλάβει την πατάτα που στήσατε...
Πραγματικά απορώ.


Τι ακριβώς προσπαθείτε;
Να φαίνεστε σε όλα τα traces ότι και καλά έχετε γαμάω κόμβους και το μισό δίκτυο περνάει από εσάς;
Ότι έχετε 20+20mbit traffic στα links σας νομίζωντας πως είναι κάποιο είδος μαγκιάς αυτό;
Να κάνετε το γκέτο του Πειραιά; Και καλά ανεξάρτητοι από τους άλλους;

Και να πω ότι η πλειοψηφία του confederation του Πειραιά ξέρει τι είναι αυτό που τους έστησε ο Mojiro να πω οκ ξέρουν τι κάνουν...

Οι μισοί είναι άσχετοι πέρα για πέρα και οι άλλοι μισοί δεν ασχολούνται.

Να δω πόσες άλλες μπούρδες θα ακούσω για δικαιολογία για αυτό το χάλι.



Στέλιο το πρόβλημα μου δεν είναι το OLSR.
Το πρόβλημα μου είναι το confederation Πειραιά που είναι ένα μπουρδέλο και μισό.

Και με το BGP φώναζα και ας ήμουν 'νέο'.
Φώναζα για βοήθεια σε προβλήματα που ξεκινούσαν από άλλους και επειδή ακριβώς ήμουν 'νέο' έπερνα τα @@ μου και παιδευόμουν μόνος να βρω άκρη...

Και να βάλω OLSR τι θα αλλάξει ακριβώς μου λες;
Πάλι από το conf του Πειραιά θα περνάω.

Μάλλον θες διάβασμα ακόμη γιατί δεν στέκει αυτό που λες...

----------


## prometheus

Κύριοι, είστε αρκετά εριστικοί, από τις απαντήσεις σας και μόνο βγάζω το συμπέρασμα ότι υπάρχει όντως πρόβλημα ... αλλά απορώ που κανείς δεν ήρθε να εκθέσει τις απόψεις του στα meeting στο petzοσπιτο. Αν ερχόσασταν θα βλέπατε ότι το σύνολο των ατόμων που συμμετέχουν κάθε άλλο παρά πρόβλημα θέλουν να δημιουργήσουν. Τέλοσπαντων .... i rest my case

----------


## speedylaptop

Ρε παιδια 
Συγνωμη κιολας ειπε καποιος οτι δεν συμμετεχει η αμφιαλη στο olsr
η δεν θελει το καλυτερο για το δικτυο 
Ολοι ειχαμε κανονισει να ερθουμε την Παρασκευη οπωσ ειχαμε πει *petzi*αλλα λογω διαφορων προβληματων δεν εγινε η συναντηση με αποτελεσμα να μεταφερθει Σαββατο οπου καποιοι δεν μπορουσαν να ερθουν
Ασχετα με αυτο ομως πιστευω απο μερια μου οτι για την αμφιαλη αν δεν την ενδιεφερε το olsr δεν το θα ειχαμε ολοι 
Μπορειτε να μου βρειτε καποιον απο την περιοχη ο οποιος δεν εχει olsr;;;;;
Ακομη και αν υπαρχουν διαφορα προβληματα μερικες φορες που καποιος ο οποιος δεν γνωριζει δεν μπορει να τα λυσει ολοι συμμετεχουμε ???
Τι αλλο πρεπει να κανουμε και το οποιο δεν εχουμε κανει;;
Θελετε να σπασουμε το confederation σε μικροτερα κομματια΄;;
Εφερε κανενας αντιρρηση σε αυτο ;;
Την Παρασκευη εκτος απροοπτου θα ειμαι στο petzo-σπιτο να λυσουμε τα μεγαλα προβληματα που εχουμε.  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

> Κύριοι, είστε αρκετά εριστικοί, από τις απαντήσεις σας και μόνο βγάζω το συμπέρασμα ότι υπάρχει όντως πρόβλημα ... αλλά απορώ που κανείς δεν ήρθε να εκθέσει τις απόψεις του στα meeting στο petzοσπιτο. Αν ερχόσασταν θα βλέπατε ότι το σύνολο των ατόμων που συμμετέχουν κάθε άλλο παρά πρόβλημα θέλουν να δημιουργήσουν. Τέλοσπαντων .... i rest my case



Δηλαδή η γνώμη μας μετράει από κοντά μόνο;  :: 


Το ακούσαμε και αυτό...

----------


## prometheus

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από prometheus
> 
> αλλά απορώ που κανείς δεν ήρθε να εκθέσει τις απόψεις του στα meeting στο petzοσπιτο. Αν ερχόσασταν θα βλέπατε ότι το σύνολο των ατόμων που συμμετέχουν κάθε άλλο παρά πρόβλημα θέλουν να δημιουργήσουν. 
> 
> 
> Δηλαδή η γνώμη μας μετράει από κοντά μόνο; 
> Το ακούσαμε και αυτό...


Με παρεξήγησες, διάβασε όλη τη φράση .... για αυτό ακριβώς δεν αποτελεί το φόρουμ το καλύτερο τρόπο επικοινωνίας και υπάρχουν οι συναντήσεις.

----------


## akops76

> prometheus αν έπρεπε να περνάω από ένα confederation 30+ κόμβων για να περάσω μετά από τα υπόλοιπα το ίδιο ακριβώς πρόβλημα θα υπήρχε.
> 
> Δεν το σώζετε, άστο. Μόνο μεταξύ σας παίζετε καλά.
> Τους τριγύρω σας τους έχετε ξεσκίσει εντελώς.
> 
> 
> Απορώ πόσο IQ χρειάζεται κάποιος που γνωρίζει τα βασικά από dynamic routing για να καταλάβει την πατάτα που στήσατε...
> Πραγματικά απορώ.
> 
> ...


Καλησπέρα ,

Δεδομένου οτι κατά πάσα πιθανότητα δεν γνωρίζεις τόσο καλά τις γνώσεις αλλα και γενικότερα το ποιόν των ατόμων που συμμέτεχουν στον confederation του Πειραια, θα παρακαλούσα να είσαι πιο συνετός στους χαραχτηρισμούς σου.
Είναι φανερό οτι έχει εκνευριστεις , όμως το συγκεκριμμένο topic έχει ως σκόπο α) να καταγράφει τα διάφορα προβλήματα που προκύπτουν στο confederation και β) να οργανώνει τα μέλη του , και ΟΧΙ να αποτελεί ένα χώρος όπου ο κάθε αντίθετος με το confederation θα βγάζει τα απωθυμένα του.

Hδη η αρνητική σου στάση για την προσπάθεια μας έχει καταγράφει πολλάκις φορές σε αυτό το topic, συνεπώς δεν υπάρχει λόγος να επαναλαμβάνεσαι συνέχως..και να κουράζεις τόσο έμας, όσο και να γεμίζεις ασκοπα το παρόν topic.

Το γνωρίζουμε οτι η προσπάθεια μας, δεν αποδίδει ακόμα οσο θα έπρεπε, όμως δεν το βάζουμε κάτω. Οσο για την άποψη που εξέφραξε ο prometheus , για περισσότερα confederation, μην την κατακρίνετε αμέσως. Η μέχρι τώρα πορεία, δείχνει οτι το επόμενο στάδιο μετα το BGP στο awmn είναι η ύπαρξη πολλών confederation με olsr εσωτερικά και BGP εξωτερικά μεταξύ τους. Δείτε αν μπορείτε να κάνετε κάτι αντίστοιχο και εσεις στην περιοχη σας.

Φιλικά,
Αντώνης

----------


## Cha0s

Το confederation με την μορφή που έχει από μόνο του είναι προβληματικό.


Και ξαναρωτώ πρέπει να έρθω στο σπίτι του Περικλή για να λάβετε υπόψην την γνώμη μου ότι έχετε διαλύσει τα πάντα τουλάχιστον στα Νότια Προάστεια;  ::

----------


## petzi

> .....
> Και ξαναρωτώ πρέπει να έρθω στο σπίτι του Περικλή για να λάβετε υπόψην την γνώμη μου ότι έχετε διαλύσει τα πάντα τουλάχιστον στα Νότια Προάστεια; ....


Τους καυγάδες στο forum δεν τους αντέχω πια... 
Ετελείωσε... την Παρασκευή έρχομαι να σε πάρω... πες ώρα και τόπο (θα είμαστε από το ίδιο στρατόπεδο  :: ).

----------


## stelios #1540

Petzi να τον βάλουμε σε διαφορετικό καναπέ και φρόντισε να routaris σωστά τα κουλουράκια

----------


## manoskol

Την παρασκευη αυτη τι ώρα ?

----------


## petzi

*ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ 30 ΜΑΡΤΙΟΥ*
ΩΡΑ 19:00
petzospito
*confederation - τελικά συμπεράσματα - δυνατότητες διάσπασης -προβληματισμοί - απειλές* 
extra καλεσμένοι cha0s, manoskol
(αν γίνει ματς εγώ θα είμαι με cha0s, σας το λέω).
Θα σερβιριστεί το πατροπαράδοτο κεϊκ

----------


## mojiro

> Θα σερβιριστεί το πατροπαράδοτο κεϊκ


προσοχη σε αυτους που θα φανε απο το κεικ μουααχχαχαχαχαχαχχ

----------


## gRooV

> Θα σερβιριστεί το πατροπαράδοτο κεϊκ


Ρε τσιγκούνη.. πίτσες θα πάρουμε!! Κερνάει ο σύλλογος!!  ::  
ΥΓ. Θα μπω και εγώ στο conf.  ::

----------


## aangelis

Η αλήθεια ειναι ότι υπάρχει μια καθυστέρηση ανταπόκρισης. Συζητήσαμε πριν 10+ μέρες ότι το μέγεθος του confederation ειναι πρόβλημα για τους έξω και πρέπει να αποφασίσουμε εαν θα σπάσουμε σε δύο κομμάτια.

Εαν η Αμφιάλη έχει συζητήσει και έχει πάρει μια απόφαση, η γνώμη μου είναι ότι έπρεπε να το κάνει άμεσα, ακόμη και σήμερα. Δείτε τι θέλει ο πολύς ο κόσμος στην Αμφιάλη, αλλάξτε τα conf, reboot και είμαστε έτοιμοι, no big deal που λέμε οι συμμαχοί μας αμερικάνοι.

Δεν χρειάζεται να περιμένουμε την Παρασκευή ή την Μεγάλη Παρασκευή.

----------


## papashark

Eπειδή εγώ την Παρασκευή δεν θα είμαι μαζί σας (εκτός αν το ξημερώσετε), θα δηλώσω ακόμα μία φορά ότι η διάσπαση του confederation δεν είναι η λύση του προβλήματος, και απλώς θα κάνει χειρότερα τα πράγματα.

Ψηφίζω υπέρ της μη διάσπασης, και υπέρ του να μεγαλώσει το confederation και άλλο.

Θεωρώ ότι η ύπαρξη πολλών μικρών confederation δεν θα βλετιώσει ιδιαίτερα την κατάσταση, και θα θυμίζει απλά την εποχή προ BGP, μόνο που αντί για 500 κόμβοι θα είναι 50 με τα ίδια προβληματικά λινκ να σε σακατεύουν αν τύχει να περάσεις από πάνω.

Αντίθετα μεγαλώνοντας θα μειωθούν οι περιπτώσεις να πέσεις σε προβληματικό λινκ, ενώ οι πιθανότητες να θες να πας σε κόμβο του υπάρχοντος confederation θα μεγαλώνουν, όπως θα μεγαλώσουν και οι ενναλακτικές διαδρομές προς τα "έξω".

Πιστεύω ότι και το "έξω" πρέπει να είναι ότι και το μέσα, φαντάζομαι ένα awmn σε 4-5 confederation μεχρι 200 κόμβους το καθένα, όπου θα πρέπει να μας απασχολήσει περισσότερο το πως θα βελτιστοποιήσουμε το πως περνάμε από το ένα confederation στο επόμενο, αν και θέλω να ελπίζω ότι όταν θα έχουμε 15 εξόδους από το ένα στο άλλο, όταν μία δεν θα παίζει καλά, θα είναι και εύκολο να την κλείσουμε.

Βέβαια ακόμα καλύτερο όνειρο θα ήταν 1 δίκτυο, 1 confederation, 1 AS όλο το awmn, αλλά κάποιοι θα βγουν και θα μου πουν ότι δεν γίνετε, να πάω να διαβάσω, όπου θα δω ότι στην Γερμανία ξεπέρασαν τους 250 κόμβους και έπαιζε....

----------


## anka

> *ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ 30 ΜΑΡΤΙΟΥ*
> ΩΡΑ 19:00
> petzospito
> *confederation - τελικά συμπεράσματα - δυνατότητες διάσπασης -προβληματισμοί - απειλές* 
> extra καλεσμένοι cha0s, manoskol
> (αν γίνει ματς εγώ θα είμαι με cha0s, σας το λέω).
> Θα σερβιριστεί το πατροπαράδοτο κεϊκ


Αυτο δεν το χανω με τιποτα  ::   ::   ::

----------


## manoskol

> *ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ 30 ΜΑΡΤΙΟΥ*
> ΩΡΑ 19:00
> petzospito
> *confederation - τελικά συμπεράσματα - δυνατότητες διάσπασης -προβληματισμοί - απειλές* 
> extra καλεσμένοι cha0s, manoskol
> (αν γίνει ματς εγώ θα είμαι με cha0s, σας το λέω).
> Θα σερβιριστεί το πατροπαράδοτο κεϊκ


Και εγω με τον Βαγγέλη θα ειμαι.....  ::  
Απλα ισως ερθω λιγο αργοτερα γιατι σχολαω 8 απο Αιγάλεω....  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

> Eπειδή εγώ την Παρασκευή δεν θα είμαι μαζί σας (εκτός αν το ξημερώσετε), θα δηλώσω ακόμα μία φορά ότι η διάσπαση του confederation δεν είναι η λύση του προβλήματος, και απλώς θα κάνει χειρότερα τα πράγματα.
> 
> Ψηφίζω υπέρ της μη διάσπασης, και υπέρ του να μεγαλώσει το confederation και άλλο.


το γεγονός οτι δημιουργεί πρόβλημα δεν σε απασχολεί καθόλου δηλαδη?!




> Θεωρώ ότι η ύπαρξη πολλών μικρών confederation δεν θα βλετιώσει ιδιαίτερα την κατάσταση, και θα θυμίζει απλά την εποχή προ BGP, μόνο που αντί για 500 κόμβοι θα είναι 50 με τα ίδια προβληματικά λινκ να σε σακατεύουν αν τύχει να περάσεις από πάνω.


άρα η λύση είναι ενα προβληματικό confederation που περνάνε ΟΛΟΙ προβληματικά απο πάνω?!?!?






> Αντίθετα μεγαλώνοντας θα μειωθούν οι περιπτώσεις να πέσεις σε προβληματικό λινκ, ενώ οι πιθανότητες να θες να πας σε κόμβο του υπάρχοντος confederation θα μεγαλώνουν, όπως θα μεγαλώσουν και οι ενναλακτικές διαδρομές προς τα "έξω".


αυτά που λες τα βασίζεις σε στατιστικά διαδρομών, είδες οτι είναι τα πάντα οκ, τα latency κομπλέ, άρα έχεις και λες οτι δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα άρα να μεγαλώσει κι άλλο? Γιατί σαν "δεν το βλέπω το πρόβλημα δεν με απασχολεί τι λένε" μου ακούστηκες...  :: 

Έχεις μιλήσει voip με βόρειους και ήσουνα οκ? Έχεις παίξει κανα παιχνίδι και τα lags όλα κομπλε? Σε τι το βασίζεις το "μη πρόβλημα" που λες?




> Πιστεύω ότι και το "έξω" πρέπει να είναι ότι και το μέσα, φαντάζομαι ένα awmn σε 4-5 confederation μεχρι 200 κόμβους το καθένα, όπου θα πρέπει να μας απασχολήσει περισσότερο το πως θα βελτιστοποιήσουμε το πως περνάμε από το ένα confederation στο επόμενο, αν και θέλω να ελπίζω ότι όταν θα έχουμε 15 εξόδους από το ένα στο άλλο, όταν μία δεν θα παίζει καλά, θα είναι και εύκολο να την κλείσουμε.


και τώρα που δεν είναι έτσι, το να υποστηρίζεις το να μεγαλώσει η ρουφήχτρα ασχέτως τι θα γίνει σου φαίνεται ορθό?! Η ορθή μετάβαση δεν θα ήταν να γίνουν 5-5 κόμβοι confererations κοντα-κοντα... και μετά ότι σηκώνει, βλέπωντας και κάνωντας?! 




> Βέβαια ακόμα καλύτερο όνειρο θα ήταν 1 δίκτυο, 1 confederation, 1 AS όλο το awmn, αλλά κάποιοι θα βγουν και θα μου πουν ότι δεν γίνετε, να πάω να διαβάσω, όπου θα δω ότι στην Γερμανία ξεπέρασαν τους 250 κόμβους και έπαιζε....



προτείνεις δηλαδή να μπούν όλοι σε confederation κι ας μην κλείνουν κύκλους?

και τους άλλους τόσους τι θα τους κάνεις? 



Δεν εννοώ... εφόσον η κατάσταση είναι γνωστή, το να πετσοκόβονται ΣΤΗΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΣΑ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ κι άλλα hops ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ ΜΕΡΙΑ... για μενα είναι ο ορισμός του "κοιτάω την πάρτη μου κι οτι βρέξει ας κατεβάσει"...  :: 

Δηλαδή αυτό που έλεγα για πλάκα, να κάνουμε εδώ στην περιοχή ένα οτι-να-ναι confederation έτσι απλά για να πετσοκόψουμε τα hops και να έρθει το routing λογικά... είναι η προτεινόμενη λύση??!  ::

----------


## anka

> Eπειδή εγώ την Παρασκευή δεν θα είμαι μαζί σας (εκτός αν το ξημερώσετε), θα δηλώσω ακόμα μία φορά ότι η διάσπαση του confederation δεν είναι η λύση του προβλήματος, και απλώς θα κάνει χειρότερα τα πράγματα.
> 
> Ψηφίζω υπέρ της μη διάσπασης, και υπέρ του να μεγαλώσει το confederation και άλλο.
> 
> Θεωρώ ότι η ύπαρξη πολλών μικρών confederation δεν θα βλετιώσει ιδιαίτερα την κατάσταση, και θα θυμίζει απλά την εποχή προ BGP, μόνο που αντί για 500 κόμβοι θα είναι 50 με τα ίδια προβληματικά λινκ να σε σακατεύουν αν τύχει να περάσεις από πάνω.
> 
> Αντίθετα μεγαλώνοντας θα μειωθούν οι περιπτώσεις να πέσεις σε προβληματικό λινκ, ενώ οι πιθανότητες να θες να πας σε κόμβο του υπάρχοντος confederation θα μεγαλώνουν, όπως θα μεγαλώσουν και οι ενναλακτικές διαδρομές προς τα "έξω".
> 
> Πιστεύω ότι και το "έξω" πρέπει να είναι ότι και το μέσα, φαντάζομαι ένα awmn σε 4-5 confederation μεχρι 200 κόμβους το καθένα, όπου θα πρέπει να μας απασχολήσει περισσότερο το πως θα βελτιστοποιήσουμε το πως περνάμε από το ένα confederation στο επόμενο, αν και θέλω να ελπίζω ότι όταν θα έχουμε 15 εξόδους από το ένα στο άλλο, όταν μία δεν θα παίζει καλά, θα είναι και εύκολο να την κλείσουμε.
> ...


+++ 
[If possible/mode on*]
Ολο το AWMN με OLSR και χωρις BGP. 
[If possible/mode off]

@JollyRoger
Φιλε μου αυτο που λες ειναι αλλο με αυτο που λεει ο papashark.
Μιλας για ενα προβληματικο confederation και εμεις μιλαμε για το μελλον του AWMN χωρις BGP. Νομιζω οτι επειδη βρηκαμε..., εμεις, (καποιος), ενα δυναμικο προτοκολο που να μας βολεψε για ενα διαστημα, δεν σημαινει οτι θα το εχουμε και για παντα. Το BGP εχει προβληματα στο WiFi δυκτιο μας και προβληματα με μαγειρεματα του BGP routing με τυπου prepends κ.α υπηρχαν και πριν απο το confederation (δεν εμαθαν ξαφνικα ολοι αυτη την επιλογη του BGP).

----------


## aangelis

Πρέπει όμως να κάνουμε κάτι. Η να σπάσουμε για να είμαστε μικρότερη ρουφήχτρα ή να μεγαλώσουμε πάρα πολύ.

Το δεύτερο πώς θα το καταφέρουμε όμως άμεσα; Θα ήθελαν διπλανές περιοχές να συμμετέχουν στο υπάρχον confederation άμεσα; Θα μπορούσε πχ όλη η νότια περιοχή του λεκανοπεδίου να γινει 2 confederations; Ή κάτι αντίστοιχο στα δυτικά;

----------


## Cha0s

Δεν ξέρω αν μπορώ την Παρασκευή.

99% θα λείπω Κεραταία (έτσι γράφεται;  ::  )


Αχχ... δύσκολη μέρα η Παρασκευή για meetings  ::  


Anka τα προβλήματα δεν λύνονται με το routing protocol αλλά με το να στρώσουν κώλο μερικοί να φτιάξουν τα μπαζολινκς τους.


Αν ήταν οκ τα λινκ σας και δεν lagαραν κάθε τρεις και λίγο δεν θα γκρινιάζαμε τόσο.
Τουλάχιστον αν υπήρχε μία υποτυπώδεις σταθερότητα σε όλο το confederation πάει στο διάολο... θα λέγαμε μπαίνουμε με 1ms και βγαίνουμε με 20.

Τώρα μπαίνουμε με 1 και δεν ξέρουμε πως θα βγούμε.

Δεν θα λυθεί τίποτα απολύτως με το olsr & 1 AS.

Τα μπαζολίνκς πάλι θα είναι μπαζολινκς και πάλι θα επιλέγονται σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις.

Ανέκαθεν γκρινιάζαμε για το πρωτόκολλο δρομολόγησης ότι δεν είναι έξυπνο αρκετά για τον τύπο του δικτύου μας.

Μάλλον εμείς δεν είμαστε οι έξυπνοι που νομίζουμε ότι τις καβουροτσοπανιές μας στις ταράτσες θα τις διορθώσει το routing.

Ξυπνάτε!

----------


## anka

> Anka τα προβλήματα δεν λύνονται με το routing protocol αλλά με το να στρώσουν κώλο μερικοί να φτιάξουν τα μπαζολινκς τους.


Εχεις δικαιο και δυστηχως για αυτους που το αγαπανε το χομπι αυτο και κανουν σωστη δουλεια να τους την χαλανε μερικοι τσαπατσουλιδες.  ::

----------


## papashark

> ...


Jolly, με απασχολεί και μάλιστα πολύ.

Αν δεν ήταν το πρόβλημα της ρουφήχτρας, τότε δεν θα έκανα καν τον κόπο να το συζητήσω  ::  

Αλλωστε τα αρνητικά του confederation όπως παίζει τουλάχιστον τώρα, τα έχετε γράψει εσείς, εγώ ήθελα να εστιάσω στα θετικά  ::  

Πάντως ακόμα και με το confederation, το πρόβλημα είναι τα μπαζολίνκ καθώς και 1-2 λινκ που τιγκάρουν.

Με το να ξαναγυρίσουμε στο BGP, τότε τα 2-3 μπαζολινκ μπορεί να γίνουν και περισσότερα, ή και λιγότερα, απλά τώρα αν είναι περισσότερα απλά δεν το μαθαίνουμε, γιατί το OLSR τα αποφεύγει.

Βέβαια θα (?) ξετιγκάρουν και τα 1-2 παραγεμισμένα λινκ από το φόρτο της ρουφήχτρας, και φυσικά μπορούμε να πέσουμε επάνω σε ένα άλλο κλασικά γεμάτο λινκ που παρουσιάζει τα ίδια προβλήματα...


Μπορεί να ασχολιόμαστε εδώ στα Νότια με το confederation, αλλά δεν θέλω να ξεχνάτε ότι όπως έχει αναδήξει κάποια προβλήματα λόγο ρουφήχτρας, έτσι έχει και εξαφανήσει κάποια προβλήματα λόγο μπαζολίνκ. Αμα κοιτάξετε λίγο το φόρουμ, θα δείτε προβλήματα και σε άλλες περιοχές από μπαζολίνκς, που εκεί κανένα BGP δεν σε γλυτώνει και περνάς από πάνω καταδικασμένος, μέχρι κάποιος να το κλείσει...

Για μένα το θέμα της Παρασκευής θα έπρεπε να είναι πως θα ελαφρύνουν τα λινκς επάνω στην χρυσούλα και στον shadowcaster (νομίζω αυτά είναι που γεμίζουν), και πως θα στρώσουμε τα 2-3 μπαζολινκ που εντοπίζονται κάθε τόσο (το ένα μάλιστα είναι δικό μου).

Ακόμα θα έσωζε την κατάσταση ένα ακόμα confederation στα κλασσικά Νότια Προάστια, από Ν.Σμύρνη/Νέο Κόσμο, μέχρι Βούλα, ώστε να προτιμούνται διαδρομές μέσα από αυτό, και στην συνέχεια προσπάθεια για ένωση των δύο confederation σε πολλά σημεία για δημιουργεία νέων κύκλων και ενναλακτικών.

----------


## stelios #1540

Εδώ είναι γραμμένα όλα http://www.routing.awmn/?20:60 και αν φιλοτιμηθούν οι ιδιοκτήτες τους ας κάνουν κάτι ……….

ενδεικτικά αναφέρω :

Papashark(foxer) – sv1eft – matsulas- shadowcaster

Ιδικά αυτοί που έχουν εξωτερικά link θα έπρεπε να είναι στην εντέλεια δεδομένου ότι άσχετα με το πρωτόκολλο όλοι από εκεί θα περάσουν

----------


## papashark

> Εδώ είναι γραμμένα όλα http://www.routing.awmn/?20:60 και αν φιλοτιμηθούν οι ιδιοκτήτες τους ας κάνουν κάτι ……….
> 
> ενδεικτικά αναφέρω :
> 
> Papashark(foxer) – sv1eft – matsulas- shadowcaster
> 
> Ιδικά αυτοί που έχουν εξωτερικά link θα έπρεπε να είναι στην εντέλεια δεδομένου ότι άσχετα με το πρωτόκολλο όλοι από εκεί θα περάσουν


Στέλιο μιας που ήρθες πρόσφατα πίσω στον Περαιά και ξαφνικά άρχισες να ασχολίσε με το confederation, θα σου πρότεινα να κοιτάς λίγο ποιο προσεχτικά τα δεδομένα.

Eτσι αν δεις λίγο ποιο καλά τι συμβαίνει σε αυτά τα 4 προβληματικά λινκ που ανέφερες (γιατί έτσι όπως το έγραψες δεν αναφέρεις που είναι το πρόβλημα), θα μπορέσεις να συμβάλεις θετικά στην αντιμετώπιση του προβλήματος και όχι απλά να "ξεμπροστιάσεις" τον "προβληματικό" κομβούχο.

Οποτε για να γνωρίζεις, το πρόβλημα στα λινκς του matsula είναι το μεγάλο traffic που έχουν. Ειδικότερα το matsulas-shadowcaster παίζει πολλές φορές στο ανώτερο δυνατό που έχει το λινκ δηλαδή 10/10 (πάει σύνολο 22-23Mbit), αλλά επειδή από την μία έχει ΜΤ και την άλλη Linux δεν έχει δυνατότητα για παραπάνω ταχύτητα.

Το πρόβλημα εκεί μπορεί να λυθεί όχι με το ξεμπρόστιασμα του κομβούχου, αλλά με περισσότερη ανάλυση θα δεις ότι ο καλύτερος σχεδιασμός θα λύσει το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα, βρίσκοντας μια ενναλακτική διαδρομή, ώστε να μην περνάει όλο το traffic από τον shadowcaster και lagαρει γι' αυτόν τον λόγο, είτε με αξιοποίηση άλλης ενναλακτικής διαδρομής μέχρι εκεί (αν και γενικά τα λινκ του shadowcaster Lagάρουν, περνάει πολύ traffic από εκεί).

Πρέπει να δούμε που πάνε τα πακέτα που μπουκώνουν το λινκ (γιατί η έξοδος από τον shadowcaster στον tenorism δεν δίχνει να έχει τόσο πολύ traffic).

Με πρόχειρη ανάλυση που έκανα, μία λύση θα είναι να βρεθεί κάποιο (-α) λινκ(ς) που θα ξεπερνάνε τον shadowcaster, ή θα του προσφέρουν ενναλακτικές διαδρομές, ώστε να περνάει ευκολότερα το traffic ή να δρομολογήτε και από ενναλακτικές...

Επείσης Στέλιο, καλό θα ήταν να έρθεις σε κάποια από τις συναντήσεις στο petzoσπιτο, ώστε να μάθεις πως λειτουργεί το Traffic Shapping που έχουμε, πως και πότε ανεβαίνει το ETX, καθώς και τα προβλήματα που έχουμε με τα torrents...

----------


## papashark

Και για να γίνω ποιο εξηγηματικός για όσους μας διαβάζουν, προσέχτε τα παρακάτω :
_(οι είκονες ειναι ασύρματες, σε λίγες ώρες θα είναι άχρηστες γιατί είναι δυναμικές)_



Το λινκ *matsulas-shadowcaster*, βλέπουμε ότι η μία διαδρομή είναι στο μέγιστο που επιτρέπει το TS, ενώ η άλλη σε κάποια στιγμή ανεβαίνει εξίσου.



Η έξοδος του *shadowcaster-tenorism*, βλέπουμε ότι την ίδια ώρα δεν υπάρχει τόσο μεγάλη κίνηση, οπότε το traffic του προηγούμενου λινκ είναι εσωτερικό του confederation

Aν δεις το ΕΤΧ σε όλα τα εσωτερικά λινκ του shadowcaster ειναι παραπάνω από 1, οπότε πρέπει να βορύμε εκεί την λύση...

----------


## manoskol

@papashark....Πάνο κοιτα λίγο πιο εξώ απο το confed....
Οι "προβληματικες" διαδρομες ειναι οlsr10853-links<->shadowcaster<->xrisoula<->(bgp)sw1hfq<->vaggos13(8580)<->olsr8580
Οταν τα δυο confed μιλανε μονο μεσω ενος κομβου ενω πρεπει να εχουν
2-3 ενναλακτικες... τοτε λογικο ειναι να γινονται αυτα τα bottlenecks
Το τελευταιο μήνα εχω ενημερώσει όλους τους εμπλεκομενους
petzi,groov,vaggos13..... ματαια...

----------


## anka

> Οποτε για να γνωρίζεις, το πρόβλημα στα λινκς του matsula είναι το μεγάλο traffic που έχουν. Ειδικότερα το matsulas-shadowcaster παίζει πολλές φορές στο ανώτερο δυνατό που έχει το λινκ δηλαδή 10/10 (πάει σύνολο 22-23Mbit), αλλά επειδή από την μία έχει ΜΤ και την άλλη Linux δεν έχει δυνατότητα για παραπάνω ταχύτητα.


Τοτε το turbo ειναι μονοδρομος  ::

----------


## SV1EFT

> Εδώ είναι γραμμένα όλα http://www.routing.awmn/?20:60 και αν φιλοτιμηθούν οι ιδιοκτήτες τους ας κάνουν κάτι ……….
> 
> ενδεικτικά αναφέρω :
> 
> Papashark(foxer) – sv1eft – matsulas- shadowcaster
> 
> Ιδικά αυτοί που έχουν εξωτερικά link θα έπρεπε να είναι στην εντέλεια δεδομένου ότι άσχετα με το πρωτόκολλο όλοι από εκεί θα περάσουν


Καλησπέρα και εγώ ενδεικτικά αναφέρω ότι έχω ένα λίνκ με κάποιον και όχι μόνο του στον 
αέρα, αφού δεν αναφέρεις το όνομα του, το οποίο χάλασε εντελώς συμπτωματικά από την 
ημέρα που έβγαλε λίνκ μαζί σου φίλε μου Στέλιο αν θες να μάθεις και χθες το βράδυ μάλωσα 
μαζί του στο τηλέφωνο επειδή έκοψα το ρουταρισμα μέχρι να δούμε γιατί χάλασε το σήμα του.

----------


## petzi

> @papashark....Πάνο κοιτα λίγο πιο εξώ απο το confed....
> Οι "προβληματικες" διαδρομες ειναι οlsr10853-links<->shadowcaster<->xrisoula<->(bgp)sw1hfq<->vaggos13(8580)<->olsr8580
> Οταν τα δυο confed μιλανε μονο μεσω ενος κομβου ενω πρεπει να εχουν
> 2-3 ενναλακτικες... τοτε λογικο ειναι να γινονται αυτα τα bottlenecks
> Το τελευταιο μήνα εχω ενημερώσει όλους τους εμπλεκομενους
> petzi,groov,vaggos13..... ματαια...


κάτσε γιατί θα με τρελλάνετε...  ::  
η προτασή σου ποιά είναι? να κόψω εξωτερικά links του xrisoula? Αυτό που κατάλαβα σαν λύση από τη μεριά σου είναι ότι θα πρέπει να βρεθεί μια παράλληλη γραμμή που *δεν* θα περνά από τους ίδιους κόμβους για να συνδέει τα δύο confderations. 
Το ματαια δεν καταλαβαίνω... τι πρέπει να κάνω εγω κατά τη γνώμη σου ως κομβούχος? να σπάσω το λινκ μου με groov (2,3 klms) ?

Πάρτε το χαμπάρι ότι το δίκτυο έχει μια συγκεκριμένη δομή που επηρεάζεται:
- από τη διάθεση/χρόνο των κομβούχων να ασχοληθούν (δεν μπορούν να αλλάζουν τα λινκς ανάλογα με το πρωτοκόλλο)
- τις προσωπικότητες που το απαρτίζουν και που υποστηρίζουν την καινοτομία (και βέβαια τις γνωσεις τους)
- τη γεωγραφία και τις δυνατότητες κάθε περιοχής/ταράτσας.

Για το συγκρκριμένο πείραμα εγω τουλάχιστον έκοψα-έρραψα links, βελτίωσα, προξένεψα κλπ.
Και μέχρις εκεί....΄

Πάντως μετά από όσα έχω ζήσει στο confederation είναι ότι την αξιόπιστη δρομολόγηση την κάνουν αξιόπιστα links αξιόπιστων κόμβων που συντηρούν αξιόπιστα πρόσωπα και όχι τα αξιόπιστα πρωτόκολλα.

Αν δεν προχωρήσουμε στη διαίρεση όπως έχουμε αποφασίσει, εγώ τουλάχιστον θα αποχωρήσω με τον ομαλότερο δυνατό τρόπο. Και αυτό γιατί δεν θέλω να προκαλώ προβλήματα στο υπόλοιπο δίκτυο. 

Τα υπόλοιπα την Παρασκευή.

----------


## gRooV

Είπα και εγώ... πέρασαν πολλές μέρες χωρίς κράξιμο και παραξενεύτηκα!!  ::  
Μάνο σώνει και καλά πρέπει να κόψω κάποιο λινκ που έχω εδώ και χρόνια (με άτομα που συμπαθώ και "συνεργάζομαι" τόσο καιρό) επειδή δημιουργούνται προβλήματα μετά την καθιέρωση του OLSR στο μισό δίκτυο; Και αφού εγώ, όπως "εσείς" λέτε, δεν είμαι αξιόπιστος κόμβος γιατί δεν βγάζετε συγκεκριμένα λινκς να μου σπάσετε τις διαδρομές να ξεμπερδεύουμε; Τώρα όμως που θα γίνει ακόμα περισσότερο το μπάχαλο με το olsr του Αιγάλεω (που θα αποτελείται από αξιόπιστους κόμβους) όλα θα λυθούν!
Περικλή αν θες να το κόψουμε το λινκ προσωρινά για λίγα χρόνια μέχρι να γίνουμε όλοι ένα AS να ξεμπερδεύουμε.  ::  
Θα τα πούμε στο meeting αύριο, φιλιά πάω ταράτσα...

----------


## mojiro

την παρασκευη εγω θαρθω κατα τις 8:30 λογω λανθασμενου ημερισιου μου
προγραμματος που δε μπορεσα να το αλλαξω.

θα σας ερθω με προτασεις, λυσεις και νεα απο το μετοπο που πειραματισμου
και του προγραματισμου προτοκολλων δρομολογησης (ατσσσσσσ).

δεδομενου οτι οι περισσοτεροι θα εχουν ερθει μεχρι τις 8:00 θα μπορεσετε
να συζητησετε τα υπερ & τα κατα που εχετε δει με την υπαρχουσα δομη,
να πειτε τι περιμενετε (μεν και δε) απο τη διασπαση του confederation σε 2
μερη.

οσο αφορα τον matsula, θα πρεπει να μπει 2ο μηχανημα, οπωσδηποτε...
ο λογος ? μικρο μηχανημα και αντι να εχει λιγα λινκ με nstreme, εχει
πολλα λινκ χωρις nstreme (γιατι δε σηκωνει τον φορτο).

οσο αφορα το λινκ matsulas-shadowcaster αφου εχει τοσο πολυ φορτο
θα πρεπει να γυρισει αναγκαστικα σε turbo, χωρις ομως να σημαινει οτι
δε θα μπει 2ο μηχανημα... πρεπει πρωτα να μπει 2ο μηχανημα...

το 2ο μηχανημα δεν ειναι αναγκη να ειναι πανω απο 1ghz για 3-4 Link
με nstreme/turbo/whatever.

----------


## mojiro

> Μάνο σώνει και καλά πρέπει να κόψω κάποιο λινκ που έχω εδώ και χρόνια (με άτομα που συμπαθώ και "συνεργάζομαι" τόσο καιρό)


για μενα λεει  ::  




> φιλιά πάω ταράτσα...


θα βγαλεις και αλλο με αιγαλεω, ε ? χεχχεχεχεχεχεχεχε

----------


## manoskol

To ματαια δεν κολαει σε συμπεριφορες ουτε το ειπα για να θίξω κανένα...
απλα εννοουσα οτι το ειπα σε όλους τους εμπλεκομενους και προτινα καποια
πραγματα αλλα δεν ειδα να ιδρώνει κανενα αυτι..... 
ολα τα αλλα μπορουμε να τα πουμε και απο κοντα.... χαλαρωστε, 
αν εσας σας αρεσουν τα μπουκομενα links εμενα μου περισσευουν...  :: 
Δεν χρειαζετε να κοψετε links... απλα εκει που μπουκώνει το πραγμα το σπατε.....θα μπορουσαμε να το κανουμε και δοκιμαστικα.....

----------


## JollyRoger

> To ματαια δεν κολαει σε συμπεριφορες ουτε το ειπα για να θίξω κανένα...
> απλα εννοουσα οτι το ειπα σε όλους τους εμπλεκομενους και προτινα καποια
> πραγματα αλλα δεν ειδα να ιδρώνει κανενα αυτι..... 
> ολα τα αλλα μπορουμε να τα πουμε και απο κοντα.... χαλαρωστε, 
> αν εσας σας αρεσουν τα μπουκομενα links εμενα μου περισσευουν... 
> Δεν χρειαζετε να κοψετε links... απλα εκει που μπουκώνει το πραγμα το σπατε.....θα μπορουσαμε να το κανουμε και δοκιμαστικα.....


δοκιμαστικά δεν θα μπορούσε να μπεί και κανα prepend εκεί που μπουκώνει?

----------


## anka

> δοκιμαστικά δεν θα μπορούσε να μπεί και κανα prepend εκεί που μπουκώνει?


Δεν νομίζω ότι αυτό βοηθά στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση  ::  και το prepend δεν χαλαρώνει το traffic άλλη δουλειά κάνει.

----------


## speedylaptop

Τακουλη (Sv1eft)
Ξέρουμε και δυο ότι αυτό που λες δεν ισχύει γιατί το αναφέρεις με αυτό τον τρόπο;
Το link ξεκίνησε να χαλάει πριν κάνω εγώ με τον Στέλιο (αν θυμάσαι καλά )και ανέβηκα στην ταράτσα και το έφτιαξα (θυμάσαι).
Για όλα αυτά βεβαια υπαρχει και ο χαρτης του mojiro (αν δεν τον θυμασε στον αναφερω να μπεις να δεις τις διαδρομες πως είναι http://www.routing.awmn/?20:60)
Μια που το το αναφέρεις αν και δεν είναι σωστό να αναφέρονται τέτοια πράγματα στην συγκεκριμένη ενότητα ο λόγος που τσακωθήκαμε είναι διότι ενώ είχα ανέβει την προηγούμενη με 9 bofor αέρα στην ταράτσα και έφτιαξα το σήμα έπιασες και έκοψες τα root και δεν με πείραξε αυτό αλλά το ότι δεν πήρες τηλέφωνο να με ενημερώσεις ώστε να το φτιάξω(όπως κανείς όταν υπάρχει πρόβλημα ) 
Δηλαδή τι έπρεπε να μυρίσω τα νύχια μου ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα 
Θα σε παρακαλούσα τέτοιου είδους προβλήματα να τα λύνουμε εντός Αμφιάλης και να μην τα αναφέρεις στο foroum διότι ο σκοπός του είναι άλλος και όχι για να λύνουμε τα προσωπικά μας 


Ζητάω μια συγνώμη από όλα τα παιδιά για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα που προεκυψε

----------


## JollyRoger

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JollyRoger
> 
> δοκιμαστικά δεν θα μπορούσε να μπεί και κανα prepend εκεί που μπουκώνει?
> 
> 
> Δεν νομίζω ότι αυτό βοηθά στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση  και το prepend δεν χαλαρώνει το traffic άλλη δουλειά κάνει.


δεν θα χαλαρώσει το traffic όταν η διαδρομή θα εμφανιστεί με 1 hop επιπλέον, στην έξοδο που μπουκώνει?  :: 

Αφού κάποιοι θα προτιμήσουν νέα διαδρομή κι όχι το μπουκωμένο, γιατί δεν θα χαλαρώσει?!

----------


## Danimoth

Για να καταλάβω, ζητάτε από κόμβους οι οποίοι είναι εκτός confederation να προβούν σε ενέργειες επειδή τα confederations τούς τιγκάρουν το λινκ?

----------


## petzi

> θα σας ερθω με προτασεις, λυσεις και νεα απο το μετοπο που πειραματισμου
> και του προγραματισμου προτοκολλων δρομολογησης (ατσσσσσσ).


gotham city ο ΠειραιοΑμφιαλοΝικαιοΚορυδαλλός?  ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

ο batman του acoul λειπει αλλα μην ανησυχητε θα τον φροντισουμε τον batman  ::

----------


## anka

> δεν θα χαλαρώσει το traffic όταν η διαδρομή θα εμφανιστεί με 1 hop επιπλέον, στην έξοδο που μπουκώνει? 
> 
> Αφού κάποιοι θα προτιμήσουν νέα διαδρομή κι όχι το μπουκωμένο, γιατί δεν θα χαλαρώσει?!


Nope. δες αυτο κα θα καταλαβεις,


```
Neighbor        V    AS MsgRcvd MsgSent   TblVer  InQ OutQ Up/Down  State/PfxRcd
10.40.178.97    4  ***   25047   69277        0    0    0 2d06h07m       16
10.83.251.250   4   ***   67949   43315        0    0    0 15:25:13      566
10.87.197.153   4 10853   91180   59016        0    0    0 2d06h07m      568
```

Με το prepend δεν κανεις απλα add ενα hop στο bgp αλλα οριζεις κυρια και δευτερεουσα διαδρομη. Το παραπανω ειναι απο ενα μονοδρομο prepend, οπως βλεπεις δεν μειωθήκανε τα routes που περνει απο εμενα
(confederation 10853) γιατι εκανε Add ενα hop στο bgp, απλα προτιμά το bgp την αλλη εξοδο.

*Edited Παραθετω και φωτο απο το traffic

----------


## JollyRoger

> Το παραπανω ειναι απο ενα *μονοδρομο* prepend...


δεν είπα ποτε για μονόδρομο  ::  ... εννοούσα εκατέρωθεν εξαρχής!  ::

----------


## anka

> δεν είπα ποτε για μονόδρομο  ... εννοούσα εκατέρωθεν εξαρχής!


Τεσπα, ποια η διαφορα?



```
Neighbor        V    AS MsgRcvd MsgSent   TblVer  InQ OutQ Up/Down  State/PfxRcd
Neighbor        V    AS MsgRcvd MsgSent   TblVer  InQ OutQ Up/Down  State/PfxRcd
10.40.178.97    4  2561   25685   70855        0    0    0 2d07h45m       13
10.83.251.250   4   633   69434   44088        0    0    0 17:03:31      563
10.87.197.153   4 10853   93882   60963        0    0    0 00:04:39      566

Total number of neighbors 3
```

Τωρα ειναι εκατερωθεν, βλεπεις τα routes?




```
bgpd> show ip bgp 10.87.197.0
BGP routing table entry for 10.87.197.0/24
Paths: (2 available, best #2, table Default-IP-Routing-Table)
  Advertised to non peer-group peers:
  10.40.178.97 10.87.197.153
  3119  10853 10853 
    10.87.197.153 from 10.87.197.153 (10.87.197.1)
      Origin IGP, metric 0, localpref 100, valid, external
      Last update: Thu Mar 29 21:12:02 2007

  633 4444 10853
    10.83.251.250 from 10.83.251.250 (10.13.250.1)
      Origin IGP, localpref 100, valid, external, best
      Last update: Thu Mar 29 21:12:43 2007
```

[/b]

----------


## JollyRoger

> ...


ρε συ... κατέβασε τη λίστα με τα paths και δες στα πόσα hops είναι οι εναλλακτικές διαδρομές...

αν η αμέσως επόμενη διαδρομή εκτός confederation είναι 4 hops και του confederation στο 1, τότε θα πρέπει να αυξήσεις ανάλογα τη διαδρομή του confederation κατα 3 hops να έρθει στην ευθεία... κλπ...

αν έβαλες 1 hop άλλα οι εναλλακτικές είναι στα 3... τότε σίγουρα δεν θα είδες διαφορά...

----------


## anka

> ...


Μα αυτο που λεω εγω δεν ειναι εαν θα το φερω στα ισια, αλλα περνει ο απεναντι απο εμενα (δευτερευουσα) τα ιδια routes που περνει και απο το αλλο του λινκ (κυρια) και παντα προτημα την αλλη διαδρομη και τουμπαλιν απο εκει που επερνα 80 routes απο εκει μετα το prepend περνω 434 χωρις να προτημα το bgp καμοια διαδρομη. Δουλευει μονο οταν κοψω ολλα τα λινκ.



```
BGP router identifier 10.87.197.1, local AS number 7597
1695 BGP AS-PATH entries
1 BGP community entries

Neighbor        V    AS MsgRcvd MsgSent   TblVer  InQ OutQ Up/Down  State/PfxRcd
10.87.197.145   4  7164    1199     495        0    0    0 00:12:48      427
10.87.197.150   4  7347     892     911        0    0    0 00:12:45      166
10.87.197.154   4  3119     817     957        0    0    0 00:12:45      434
10.87.197.158   4 10218    1244     846        0    0    0 00:12:46      353
10.87.197.161   4  7522     699    1443        0    0    0 00:12:44      346

Total number of neighbors 5
```

----------


## aangelis

Η εμπειρία μας με το confederation μας έδειξε ότι εσωτερικά παίζουμε σουπερ. Αρα ίσως και οι έξω να αρχίσουν να σκέφτονται πώς να φτιάξουν confederations μικρά ή μεγάλα.

Τώρα για τα εξωτερικά και εσωτερικά λινκ το σίγουρο είναι ότι θέλουμε και άλλα λινκ και εξωτερικά και εσωτερικά. Δυστυχώς όμως τα λινκ δεν εχουν κάποιον σταθερό ρυθμό δημιουργίας. Μπορεί σε 2 εβδομάδες να βγουν 10 λινκ μπορεί και σε 10 εβδομάδες να βγουν 2 λινκ.

Τον τελευταίο καιρό δεν εχει φτιαχθεί κάποιος νέος κόμβος για παράδειγμα στην Νίκαια ή στον Κορυδαλλό με 2-3 εσωτερικά λινκ και 1-2 εξωτερικά.

Τα εξωτερικά λινκ όταν ειδικά ειναι προς διπλανές περιοχές δεν δημιουργούν κάποιο θέμα αλλά μάλλον βοηθούν.

----------


## vmanolis

Ομολογουμένως ήταν από τα καλύτερα meeting στο petzo-σπιτο.  ::  
Κάτι τέτοια δείχνουν ότι όντως ενδιαφερόμαστε στα σοβαρά για το δίκτυό μας, κάνοντας προσπάθειες συνεχούς βελτίωσής του και ποτέ μένοντας "στάσιμοι" και παθητικοί.  ::  
Μερικές φωτό, ενδεικτικές της συμμετοχής.  ::  
Καλό Πάσχα σε όλους.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Η συνέχεια . . .

----------


## Philip

> Μα αυτο που λεω εγω δεν ειναι εαν θα το φερω στα ισια, αλλα περνει ο απεναντι απο εμενα (δευτερευουσα) τα ιδια routes που περνει και απο το αλλο του λινκ (κυρια) και παντα προτημα την αλλη διαδρομη και τουμπαλιν απο εκει που επερνα 80 routes απο εκει μετα το prepend περνω 434 χωρις να προτημα το bgp καμοια διαδρομη. Δουλευει μονο οταν κοψω ολλα τα λινκ.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> BGP router identifier 10.87.197.1, local AS number 7597
> 1695 BGP AS-PATH entries
> 1 BGP community entries
> 
> ...


Αυτό λέγεται *επιλεκτική δρομολόγηση* => *δεν γουστάρω να περνάω από αυτήν την διαδρομή, αλλά το θέλω να υπάρχει και για backup*,

Kαι καλά εσύ αλλά και όλοι όσοι είναι από πίσω επειδή εσύ δεν γουστάρεις να περνάς από τον *Jkond* πάνε από εκεί που εσύ γουστάρεις !!!
(πληροφοριακά άμα θες να το κάνεις μόνο για εσένα μπορείς και με άλλο τρόπο δεν υπάρχει λόγος να επεμβαίνεις στο routing)

Εγώ προσωπικά δεν θα έβαζα *prepend* !!! θα έκοβα το link μιας και από ότι φαίνεται είναι άχρηστο.

Βέβαια εμένα δεν μου πέφτει λόγος, μάλλον τα έχετε βρει με την άλλη πλευρά.

*---Philip---*

----------


## vmanolis

> Αυτό λέγεται *επιλεκτική δρομολόγηση* => *δεν γουστάρω να περνάω από αυτήν την διαδρομή, αλλά το θέλω να υπάρχει και για backup*
> Kαι καλά εσύ αλλά και όλοι όσοι είναι από πίσω επειδή εσύ δεν γουστάρεις να περνάς από τον *Jkond* πάνε από εκεί που εσύ γουστάρεις !!!


Αν στα 3 link που κάνουμε, το ένα το έχουμε για "backup", ίσα που την κάτσαμε την βάρκα.
Τα πράγματα είναι απλά: Ή το κάθε link που έχουμε παίζει κανονικότατα, ή το κόβουμε. Μας φτάνουν τα μπαζολίνκ.
Είναι σαν να έχει πρόβλημα το συγκεκριμένο link και απλά το αφήνουμε "για να υπάρχει", ώστε αν πέσει η καλή διαδρομή, τότε να υπάρχει αυτή σαν λύση ανάγκης.
Ή έχεις το link επειδή "γουστάρεις" να έχεις link με τον απέναντι κομβούχο, ή επειδή εξυπηρετεί το δίκτυο στην περιοχή, ή και τα δύο.
Αν δεν "γουστάρεις" την φάτσα του απέναντι κομβούχου και ταυτόχρονα δεν περνάνε routes από εκεί, τότε ποιος ο λόγος ;
Δηλαδή δεν το έχεις επειδή θέλεις εσύ αλλά ούτε εξυπηρετεί το δίκτυο. Άρα τότε τι κάνει;
Απλά πιάνει την συχνότητα και αυξάνει τον θόρυβο;




> Εγώ προσωπικά δεν θα έβαζα *prepend* !!! θα έκοβα το link μιας και από ότι φαίνεται είναι άχρηστο.


+ + + + +



Υ.Γ. : Αυτό δεν έχει να κάνει με τον Anka αλλά με την σκέψη και μόνο μιας τέτοιας παρεμβάσης-τρικλοποδιάς στο δίκτυο.
Δεν μπορεί από την μια να προσπαθούμε να βγουν κάποιες διαδρομές και από την άλλη να τις υπονομεύουμε. Κάνουμε Χαρακίρι.
Ένα ερασιτεχνικό-εθελοντικό δίκτυο είμαστε. Δεν υπάρχει χώρος για τέτοια.

----------


## anka

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από anka
> 
> Μα αυτο που λεω εγω δεν ειναι εαν θα το φερω στα ισια, αλλα περνει ο απεναντι απο εμενα (δευτερευουσα) τα ιδια routes που περνει και απο το αλλο του λινκ (κυρια) και παντα προτημα την αλλη διαδρομη και τουμπαλιν απο εκει που επερνα 80 routes απο εκει μετα το prepend περνω 434 χωρις να προτημα το bgp καμοια διαδρομη. Δουλευει μονο οταν κοψω ολλα τα λινκ.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> BGP router identifier 10.87.197.1, local AS number 7597
> 1695 BGP AS-PATH entries
> ...


Philip δεν το εχω βαλει το prepend απο την μερια μου, ειναι μονοδρομο απο την μερια του jkond, και προς θεου δεν την λεω σε κανενα.

----------


## aangelis

vmanolis ++++++++++++++++++++

----------


## jkond

> Philip δεν το εχω βάλει το prepend απο την μερια μου, ειναι μονοδρομώ απο την μεριά του jkond


Ανδρέα, ούτε από τη μεριά μου υπάρχει prepend.

----------


## anka

> Ανδρέα, ούτε από τη μεριά μου υπάρχει prepend.




```
bgpd# show running-config

Current configuration:
!
hostname bgpd
password ****
enable password ****
!
router bgp 3119
 bgp router-id 10.83.251.1
 network 10.83.251.0/24
 neighbor 10.40.178.97 remote-as 2561
 neighbor 10.40.178.97 timers 10 30
 neighbor 10.40.178.97 capability dynamic
 neighbor 10.40.178.97 capability orf prefix-list both
 neighbor 10.40.178.97 prefix-list awmn-bgp in
 neighbor 10.40.178.97 prefix-list awmn-bgp out
 neighbor 10.83.251.250 remote-as 633
 neighbor 10.83.251.250 timers 10 30
 neighbor 10.83.251.250 capability dynamic
 neighbor 10.83.251.250 capability orf prefix-list both
 neighbor 10.83.251.250 prefix-list awmn-bgp in
 neighbor 10.83.251.250 prefix-list awmn-bgp out
 neighbor 10.87.197.153 remote-as 10853
 neighbor 10.87.197.153 timers 10 30
 neighbor 10.87.197.153 capability dynamic
 neighbor 10.87.197.153 capability orf prefix-list both
 neighbor 10.87.197.153 prefix-list awmn-bgp in
 neighbor 10.87.197.153 prefix-list awmn-bgp out
 neighbor 10.87.197.153 route-map test-prepend in
 neighbor 10.87.197.153 route-map test-prepend out
!
ip prefix-list awmn-bgp seq 10 permit 10.0.0.0/8 ge 9 le 24
ip prefix-list awmn-bgp seq 20 permit 10.0.0.0/15 le 32
ip prefix-list awmn-bgp seq 30 deny any
!
route-map test-prepend permit 5
 set as-path prepend 3119 3119
!
line vty
!
end
```

Τοτε Γιαννη καποιος το εβαλε, στο ειχα πει και στο msn.

----------


## jkond

Οντως εχεις δικιο... υποτιθεται οτι αυτο δεν υπαρχει εδω και παρα πολυ καιρο, απο τοτε που δοκιμαζαμε. Ειχα περασει αλλο conf :/ απο τοτε.. αλλα προφανως δεν το πηρε ποτε. 

Οταν με ρωτησες στο MSN σου ειπα οχι ρε, δε σου φανηκε περιεργο?
Δεν θα σου λεγα ψεματα :/


***ΔΙΟΡΘΩΘΗΚΕ***

----------


## JollyRoger

Ερώτηση:

Δεν θα ήταν σοφό, να μπαίναν μερικά (2-3-4) prepends στις εξόδους του γομαρο-confederation ωστε να μειωθούν λίγο τα κομμένα hops (6-7- ::  που το καθιστούν τρελλή ρουφίχτρα?

Εκεί κολλάει το περι prepend... λέω κάτι άκυρο?

Δεν είναι το ίδιο με το να έκοβες hops απο την εναλλακτική διαδρομή, το να αυξήσεις την κύρια? Η διαφορά μεταξύ των 2 δεν είναι το θέμα?....


Εκτός αν η ρουφήχτρα είναι το επιθυμητό ζητούμενο.... :/

----------


## petzi

ο καλύτερος τρόπος να αποφύγεις κάτι που δεν γουστάρεις είναι να κόψεις το link μαζί του. τέλος
Οι παρεμβάσεις στο routing από ανθρώπους που δεν είναι σίγουροι γιαυτό που κάνουν και χείρότερο μπορεί να είναι και αντιδεοντολογικό.
Και την πίτα ολόκληρη και το σκύλο χορτάτο δεν γίνεται jolly.
Το ότι έβαλε ο cha0s prepend στο λινκ του με το vassilis3 για να δοκιμάσει μήπως αυτό λύσει το πρόβλημά του δεν μεταμορφώνει τη "λύση prepend" σε σύσταση σε όσους έχουν link με το confederation.
Στο τέλος ο cha0s έκοψε το link γιατί αυτό θεωρεί ώς σωστότερη λύση (ίσως και πίεση).

Στις άλλες διαδρομές bgp όταν συναντάς πρόβλημα μετά από 4 hops τί κάνεις για να τις αποφύγεις? εκτός και αν θεωρείς ότι όλο το υπόλοιπο δίκτυο τρέχει απροβλημάτιστα.....

----------


## anka

> Οντως εχεις δικιο... υποτιθεται οτι αυτο δεν υπαρχει εδω και παρα πολυ καιρο, απο τοτε που δοκιμαζαμε. Ειχα περασει αλλο conf :/ απο τοτε.. αλλα προφανως δεν το πηρε ποτε. 
> 
> Οταν με ρωτησες στο MSN σου ειπα οχι ρε, δε σου φανηκε περιεργο?
> Δεν θα σου λεγα ψεματα :/
> 
> 
> ***ΔΙΟΡΘΩΘΗΚΕ***


Γιαννη με παρεξηγησες μην το παρεις οτι σου τι λεω τωρα  ::  . Η κουβεντα για αλλο λογο ξεκινησε  ::  
Απλα λεω οτι στον JollyRoger οτι δεν θα παιξει η ιδεα του γιατι η τοπολογια αλλαζει και δεν μπορουμε να μαγειρευουμε διαρκως το routing με prepend.

----------


## JollyRoger

> ο καλύτερος τρόπος να αποφύγεις κάτι που δεν γουστάρεις είναι να κόψεις το link μαζί του. τέλος
> Οι παρεμβάσεις στο routing από ανθρώπους που δεν είναι σίγουροι γιαυτό που κάνουν και χείρότερο μπορεί να είναι και αντιδεοντολογικό.
> Και την πίτα ολόκληρη και το σκύλο χορτάτο δεν γίνεται jolly.
> Το ότι έβαλε ο cha0s prepend στο λινκ του με το vassilis3 για να δοκιμάσει μήπως αυτό λύσει το πρόβλημά του δεν μεταμορφώνει τη "λύση prepend" σε σύσταση σε όσους έχουν link με το confederation.
> Στο τέλος ο cha0s έκοψε το link γιατί αυτό θεωρεί ώς σωστότερη λύση (ίσως και πίεση).
> 
> Στις άλλες διαδρομές bgp όταν συναντάς πρόβλημα μετά από 4 hops τί κάνεις για να τις αποφύγεις? εκτός και αν θεωρείς ότι όλο το υπόλοιπο δίκτυο τρέχει απροβλημάτιστα.....


ρε petzi, συμφωνούμε επι της ουσίας... αυτό που λέω είναι οτι ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΟΥ οτι έχετε κοψει ΠΟΛΛΑ hops... αρα όλοι ως δια μαγείας έρχονται απο εκεί, θα μπορούσαν να αλλάξουν δρόμο μερικοί, άρα να ξεμπουκώσει απο αυτούς τους μερικούς το confederation.... σωστό ή λάθος?

μιλάω για *αντιστάθμισμα των κομμένων hops*, πράμα στο οποίο δεν αναφέρεσαι, τελικά είναι η ρουφίχτρα το ζητούμενο?

Λέτε βασικά οτι: εμείς έχουμε κόψει 7-8 hops, μας αρέσει έτσι που περνάνε όλοι απο εδώ, κι αν δεν σας αρέσει, τα hops έτσι θα μείνουνε, κατεβάστε το Link.... 

μα πρίν κοπούν τα AS είχε κανα πρόβλημα το link ή το μόνιμο τιγκάρισμα ΛΟΓΩ φαινομενικά συντομότερης διαδρομής το δημιουργεί?... 

anyway, εμένα μου φαίνεται η 1 προς 1 κίνηση προκειμένου να ξαναγυρίσει η κίνηση εκεί που ήταν πριν τη ρουφίξει και την πνίξει το confederation... κάνω λάθος? 


Ρωτάω το συγκεκριμένο εξής:

Υποθετικό Σενάριο:

Εστω οτι είχαμε μια διαδρομή κάποτε με 6 hops.... και μια εναλλακτική με 8.
Έστω οτι τα 6 της εναλλακτικής με τα 8, γίνανε confederation.... σημαίνει οτι η διαδρομή των 8 έγινε αυτομάτως "3" hops και όλοι πάνε απο εκεί....

Αν στο εν λόγω παράδειγμα, προστίθονταν άλλα 5 hops, δεν θα ξαναγινότανε η διαδρομή των 8 απο 3, πίσω σε 8?

Αυτό δεν θα είχε ως αποτέλεσμα να περνάγανε απο το confederation ΟΣΟΙ περνάγανε ΚΑΙ ΠΡΙΝ κοπούν τα hops, δεδομένου οτι έξω απο αυτό θα έδειχνε τα ίδια ακριβώς hops με πριν τη δημιουργία του confederation? ...

Υπάρχει κανένας άλλος λόγος πέραν του "μου αρέσει να τραβάω όλο το traffic" που δεν σας αρέσει αυτό που λέω? Γιατί απάντηση επι του θέματος δεν είδα...?..

Απάντηση δεν πήρα και στο άλλο που είπα: 
Προτείνετε την δημιουργία οτι να 'ναι confederations προκειμένου να έρθουν οι διαδρομές στην ευθεία τους? 
Δεν είναι πιο σωστό να ξανα-αυξηθούν τα κομμένα hops?

----------


## Philip

> Philip δεν το εχω βαλει το prepend απο την μερια μου, ειναι μονοδρομο απο την μερια του jkond, και προς θεου δεν την λεω σε κανενα.


Ok ούτε εγώ την λέω σε κανέναν απλά το θέμα είναι ότι δεν χρειάζεται για να παίζουμε εμεις καλά να κάνουμε *παρεμβάσεις στο routing*, όταν έχεις έναν κόμβο με κάποια link δεν είσαι μόνο εσύ αλλά και οτιδήποτε γίνετε routing από τον κόμβο σου.

Αυτό το αναφέρω γενικώς και όχι για το συγκεκριμένο που ήταν το prepend από τον jkond, απλά για μένα είναι και μια αφορμή να συζητηθεί το θέμα με το prepend *(επιλεκτική δρομολόγηση)*

Γνώμη μου είναι ότι εαν για κάποιο λόγο ένα Link δημιουργεί προβλήματα στο backbone δυο πράγματα μπορούμε να κάνουμε 
η να ψάξουμε πως θα το διορθώσουμε η το κόβουμε.

Να αναφέρω ότι το έχω δοκιμάσει πολλές φορές και το αποτέλεσμα είναι να παίζω εγώ καλά και σε όλους τους άλλους να δημιουργεί προβλήματα.

*---Philip---*

----------


## JollyRoger

> Ok ούτε εγώ την λέω σε κανέναν απλά το θέμα είναι ότι δεν χρειάζεται για να παίζουμε εμεις καλά να κάνουμε *παρεμβάσεις στο routing*, όταν έχεις έναν κόμβο με κάποια link δεν είσαι μόνο εσύ αλλά και οτιδήποτε γίνετε routing από τον κόμβο σου.


philip κατ'αρχην no offence ετσι?... συζήτηση κάνουμε....  :: 

κατα δεύτερον... δεν θα χαρακτήριζες "επιλεκτική δρομολόγηση" επιβεβλημένη κιόλας τη δημιουργία confederation που κόβει hops?

Εννοώ δεν εκβιάζει την επιλογή του route μέσω confederation? ... 

Πώς τη γλυτώνεις?

----------


## Philip

> Απάντηση δεν πήρα και στο άλλο που είπα: 
> Προτείνετε την δημιουργία οτι να 'ναι confederations προκειμένου να έρθουν οι διαδρομές στην ευθεία τους? 
> Δεν είναι πιο σωστό να ξανα-αυξηθούν τα κομμένα hops?


Σε αυτό που λες η μόνη απάντηση είναι ότι *όχι* δεν πρέπει να αυξηθούν τα hops.
Πρέπει να φτιάξουν τα link η να μην είναι στο confederation link με προβλήματα.
Επίσης το confederation έχει μεγαλύτερη ευθύνη από θέμα σταθερότητας σε σχέση με έναν απλό κόμβο λόγο του ότι τραβάει όλο το traffic και ότι δεν παίζει καλά δεν πρέπει να είναι στο confederation.
Και όπως έχει στηθεί το confederation δεν γίνεται να παίξει καλά, για αυτό και τα παιδιά λένε να βρούνε μια λύση.

*---Philip---*

----------


## Philip

> philip κατ'αρχην no offence ετσι?... συζήτηση κάνουμε.... 
> 
> κατα δεύτερον... δεν θα χαρακτήριζες "επιλεκτική δρομολόγηση" επιβεβλημένη κιόλας τη δημιουργία confederation που κόβει hops?
> 
> Εννοώ δεν εκβιάζει την επιλογή του route μέσω confederation? ... 
> 
> Πώς τη γλυτώνεις?


Ε ναι όπως το λες ... συζήτηση κάνουμε....

δεν νομίζω να είναι "επιλεκτική δρομολόγηση" το confederation, εχει να κάνει με το ότι έχουμε έναν πολύ καλό κύκλο με πολύ καλά link και μπορούν να αντέξουν ότι και να γίνει --πράγμα το οποίο δεν υπάρχει-- και για αυτό όλα τα προβλήματα.
Το confederation μπορεί να δρομολογήσει πολύ μεγαλύτερο traffic από ότι ένα link μόνο του, εάν βέβαια έχει την σωστή σχεδίαση.
Για μένα μονη λύση εάν δεν διορθωθεί το πρόβλημα είναι να κοπούν τα link με το confederation.

*---Philip---*

----------


## pilgrim

Βλεποντας καποιες σελιδες του τοπικ αποφασισα να ποσταρω εδω ζητωντας την προσοχη σας για καποιο εσωτερικο λινκ.Ετσι και αλλιως ο κομβος μου αναφερεται σαν κομβος ο οποιος θα περπει να βρει και ενα εσωτερικο λινκ....Οποτε αν μπορω να βοηθησω εχε καλως...

----------


## stelios #1540

Προς το παρόν υπήρξε μια από κοινού απόφαση να γίνει μια γενική επιδιόρθωση των προβληματικών link….δώστε μας όμως λίγο χρόνο….

Μετά το Πάσχα ευελπιστώ να έχει βελτιωθεί η κατάσταση

Επίσης θα παρακαλούσα όσους έχουν link με το confederation να μας δώσουν κάποια στοιχεία αν αυτό είναι εύκολο για την ποιότητα των links…

α)ping

β)bandwidth (mbps/s και το ping εκείνη την στιγμή)

γ)συχνότητα

δ)signal level (rx-tx) & tx power

ε)mode (turbo-nstream klp)

όσο καλά και να παίξει το confederation εσωτερικά πρέπει να διασφαλιστεί ότι έχει την δυνατότητα να διασυνδεθεί επαρκώς με το υπόλοιπο δίκτυο

----------


## stelios #1540

vassilis3473-viper7gr

5ghz - 5715 - nstream - txpower +15dbm - rx -56dbm

----------


## manoskol

+15 dbm...  ::  
Την αλλη φορα βάλτε sr5... αντε καλο πασχα.... ελπιζω το αρνι να μην το 
ψηνετε στις ταρατσες εκει στα νοτια προαστια γιατι μπορει να αρπάξει λιγο....
Καλυτερα βάλτο default... αφου πάει λιγο παραπάνω που ξέρεις μπορει να πιασετε και -40  ::

----------


## akops76

> +15 dbm...  
> Την αλλη φορα βάλτε sr5... αντε καλο πασχα.... ελπιζω το αρνι να μην το 
> ψηνετε στις ταρατσες εκει στα νοτια προαστια γιατι μπορει να αρπάξει λιγο....
> Καλυτερα βάλτο default... αφου πάει λιγο παραπάνω που ξέρεις μπορει να πιασετε και -40


Μάνο,
α. Ο Πειραιάς δεν είναι Πατήσσια , όπου όλα τα link είναι τα απο 300 ως 500μ.
β. Δεν μπορούν να διαθέσουν όλοι τα ίδια λεφτά για αγορά των σχετικά ακριβών καλωδίων (aircom+, lmr400, ) και των βυσμάτων τους.

Οσο για τα σχόλια που κάνεις παραπάνω..περι ψησίματος αρνιών, κτλ... θεωρώ ότι είναι κακόγουστα και κακοπροαίρετα..  ::  

Αντώνης

----------


## manoskol

Αντώνη αμα παιζατε ολοι εκει που πρεπει να παίζετε δεν θα ειχατε τετοια προβληματα...
Στο συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα αυτο που μας ενδιαφέρει πάντα 
είναι το snr.... δεν παει να εχει -70 σήμα ή -40 αμα το snr ειναι >30
το link ειναι super, αρα τι νοημα έχει το +15tx (υποθέντοτας οτι και
απο την αλλη εχει τοσο τx)....
Και δεν κατάλαβα... δηλαδη Γ[email protected]#$$$με το φάσμα απλα για να λέμε οτι
εχουμε links.... καλύτερα να μην εχουμε καθόλου  ::

----------


## akops76

> Αντώνη αμα παιζατε ολοι εκει που πρεπει να παίζετε δεν θα ειχατε τετοια προβληματα...
> Στο συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα αυτο που μας ενδιαφέρει πάντα 
> είναι το snr.... δεν παει να εχει -70 σήμα ή -40 αμα το snr ειναι >30
> το link ειναι super, αρα τι νοημα έχει το +15tx (υποθέντοτας οτι και
> απο την αλλη εχει τοσο τx)....
> Και δεν κατάλαβα... δηλαδη Γ[email protected]#$$$με το φάσμα απλα για να λέμε οτι
> εχουμε links.... καλύτερα να μην εχουμε καθόλου



Aνάφερε κανεις πρόβλημα..για το συγκεκριμμένο link?? Που το είδες πάλι αυτο...?

Επαναλαμβάνω..λοιπον...(διοτι μάλλον δεν διάβασες τα παραπάνω)...οτι σημαντικό ρόλο για ένα καλό link , πέρα απο το κεντράρισμα και την οπτική επαφή, είναι η απόσταση των 2 άκρων και ο εξοπλισμός (καλώδια κυρίως) που χρησιμοποιείται.
Οταν λοιπόν η απόσταση είναι σχετικά μεγάλη και τα καλώδια που χρησιμοποιούνται είναι μέτρα ποιότητας(λόγο κόστους)..είναι λογικό να πρέπει να πρέπει ανέβει η ισχύ θα άκρα οσο και τελειο κεντράρισμα να έχει γίνει. 
Οσο για το φάσμα που λες...ξεχνάς οτι στα μέτρια ποιοτητας καλώδια, οι απώλειες οι αρκετές μεγάλες μεγαλύτερες. Συνεπώς ένα σημαντικό μέρος απο την ισχύ που εκπέμπει η κάθε κάρτα, ΔΕΝ βγαίνει στο περιβάλλον.

----------


## Philip

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από manoskol
> 
> +15 dbm...  
> Την αλλη φορα βάλτε sr5... αντε καλο πασχα.... ελπιζω το αρνι να μην το 
> ψηνετε στις ταρατσες εκει στα νοτια προαστια γιατι μπορει να αρπάξει λιγο....
> Καλυτερα βάλτο default... αφου πάει λιγο παραπάνω που ξέρεις μπορει να πιασετε και -40 
> 
> 
> Μάνο,
> α. Ο Πειραιάς δεν είναι Πατήσσια , όπου όλα τα link είναι τα απο 300 ως 500μ.


Καταρχήν καλό μήνα.

Xωρίς να θέλω να φανώ *κακός* είναι *απαράδεκτο* να θες να είσαι σε οποιοδήποτε confederation και να μην έχεις τις προϋποθέσεις. 

*A=* Καλά και πολύ προσεγμένα Link. 
*Β=* Link με πολύ λίγη ισχύ. (0 Dbm - 4 Dbm) σκέψου και τους άλλους 
*Γ=* Καλό CCQ σε όλα σου τα Link (οχι κατω απο 100/100) ότι άλλο είναι πρόβλημα.
*Δ=* Κοντινά και μόνο κοντινά Link (οχι πανω απο 2-3 χλμ)
*Ε=* Πολύ καλά μελετημένο Traffic Shaping

Εαν κάτι από όλα αυτά δεν υπάρχει είναι πρόβλημα και δεν πρέπει να έχει θέση σε Confederation.

και μέτα από αυτό πρέπει να μελετηθεί πολύ καλά ποιες θα είναι οι έξοδοι προς οπουδήποτε.




> β. Δεν μπορούν να διαθέσουν όλοι τα ίδια λεφτά για αγορά των σχετικά ακριβών καλωδίων (aircom+, lmr400, ) και των βυσμάτων τους.


*Τότε να μην είναι στο confederation γιατι δημιουργούν πρόβλημα.*

*---Philip---*

----------


## Philip

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από manoskol
> 
> Αντώνη αμα παιζατε ολοι εκει που πρεπει να παίζετε δεν θα ειχατε τετοια προβληματα...
> Στο συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα αυτο που μας ενδιαφέρει πάντα 
> είναι το snr.... δεν παει να εχει -70 σήμα ή -40 αμα το snr ειναι >30
> το link ειναι super, αρα τι νοημα έχει το +15tx (υποθέντοτας οτι και
> απο την αλλη εχει τοσο τx)....
> Και δεν κατάλαβα... δηλαδη Γ[email protected]#$$$με το φάσμα απλα για να λέμε οτι
> εχουμε links.... καλύτερα να μην εχουμε καθόλου 
> ...


όσο για την απόσταση έχω να σου αναφέρω πολλούς που παίζουν χαλιά, όπως έχω να σου αναφέρω και πολλούς που ξέρουν πως πρέπει να παίζουν.

Ενα παράδειγμα είναι το Link μου με τον 2125
Απόσταση 6,5 χλμ CCQ 100/100 Tx power 4 Dbm και σε Btest 20/20 Mbit

*---Philip---*

----------


## akops76

Καλησπέρα philip...

Επέτρεψε μου να έχω τις διαφωνίσω μαζί σου στα B & Δ...
Οσο αφορα το B , ναι μεν καλο είναι η ισχύ να είναι οσο το δυνατόν χαμηλότερη...όμως το όριο...δεν είναι κάποια προκαθορισμένη τιμή...αλλα προκύπτει μετα απο δοκιμές στο εκάστοτε link.

Οσο για το Δ....προσωπικά το θεωρώ μάλλον αυθαίρετο... Οταν γύρω απο τον κόμβο σου υπάρχον βουναλακια που κόμβουν την οπτική επαφή με τον υπάρχον awmn...τότε ναι μεν κάλα τα κοντικά link, όμως και τα μακρινα είναι απαραίτητα. Χωρίς διεξόδους ...προς το υπόλοιπο awmn...τότε το traffic αναγκαστικά μαζέυεται σε ένα/δυο κόμβους...και προκύπτουν τα γνωστα προβλημάτα.

Επίσης μια παρατήρηση...για το CCQ...αν και προσωπικα χρησιμοποιώ linux και CCQ δεν μπορώ να έχω...έτυχε σε κόμβο γνωστού..να κάνω κάποιες δοκιμές και να παρατηρήσω το εξής...Ενω λοιπον το CCQ ήταν γύρω στα 30/100 , το link έπαιξε άψογα...βγάζοντας 15/15 σε bandwidth test τcp/both (χωρίς ενεργοποιημενο nstreme ή compression) ενω δοκιμάζοντας turbo , εβγαζε 25,5/25,5. Βεβαια..επρόκειτο για κοντικό link των 600μ, οποτε πιθανόν αυτός να ήταν ο λόγος έπαιζε τόσο καλα... Πάντος με παραξένεψε η τιμή του CCQ σε σχέση με την απόδοση του link.

----------


## mojiro

τι ping εχει αυτο το λινκ με τιμες:

timeout: 20ms
packet size: 1500
packet count: 500


packet loss: ???
latency: ???

----------


## Philip

> Καλησπέρα philip...
> 
> Επέτρεψε μου να έχω τις διαφωνίσω μαζί σου στα B & Δ...
> Οσο αφορα το B , ναι μεν καλο είναι η ισχύ να είναι οσο το δυνατόν χαμηλότερη...όμως το όριο...δεν είναι κάποια προκαθορισμένη τιμή...αλλα προκύπτει μετα απο δοκιμές στο εκάστοτε link.
> 
> Οσο για το Δ....προσωπικά το θεωρώ μάλλον αυθαίρετο... Οταν γύρω απο τον κόμβο σου υπάρχον βουναλακια που κόμβουν την οπτική επαφή με τον υπάρχον awmn...τότε ναι μεν κάλα τα κοντικά link, όμως και τα μακρινα είναι απαραίτητα. Χωρίς διεξόδους ...προς το υπόλοιπο awmn...τότε το traffic αναγκαστικά μαζέυεται σε ένα/δυο κόμβους...και προκύπτουν τα γνωστα προβλημάτα.
> 
> Επίσης μια παρατήρηση...για το CCQ...αν και προσωπικα χρησιμοποιώ linux και CCQ δεν μπορώ να έχω...έτυχε σε κόμβο γνωστού..να κάνω κάποιες δοκιμές και να παρατηρήσω το εξής...Ενω λοιπον το CCQ ήταν γύρω στα 30/100 , το link έπαιξε άψογα...βγάζοντας 15/15 σε bandwidth test τcp/both (χωρίς ενεργοποιημενο nstreme ή compression) ενω δοκιμάζοντας turbo , εβγαζε 25,5/25,5. Βεβαια..επρόκειτο για κοντικό link των 600μ, οποτε πιθανόν αυτός να ήταν ο λόγος έπαιζε τόσο καλα... Πάντος με παραξένεψε η τιμή του CCQ σε σχέση με την απόδοση του link.


Καλησπέρα 

Πολύ σωστά τα λες εαν δεν αναφέρεσαι για το confederation.
όλα τα παραπάνω εγώ τα αναφέρω μόνο και μόνο για κόμβους που είναι σε confederation.
*Σκέψου μόνο το ότι ένα confederation μαζεύει όλο το traffic.*

Επίσης για εμένα όποιο Link παίζει με μεγάλη ισχύ γενικά δημιουργεί πρόβλημα, καλό είναι να υπάρχει η ευαισθησία από όλους μας και να μην έχουμε link με πάνω από 4-6 tx-power ώστε να σεβόμαστε το φάσμα.

*---Philip---*

----------


## Philip

> τι ping εχει αυτο το λινκ με τιμες:
> 
> timeout: 20ms
> packet size: 1500
> packet count: 500
> 
> 
> packet loss: ???
> latency: ???


Χωρις B.Test


```
--- 10.17.121.59 ping statistics ---
43 packets transmitted, 43 received, 0% packet loss, time 42386ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 0.690/1.532/13.995/1.953 ms
```

Με B.Test


```
--- 10.17.121.59 ping statistics ---
53 packets transmitted, 53 received, 0% packet loss, time 52524ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 1.574/17.421/41.221/9.227 ms
```

*---Philip---*

----------


## manoskol

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από manoskol
> 
> Αντώνη αμα παιζατε ολοι εκει που πρεπει να παίζετε δεν θα ειχατε τετοια προβληματα...
> Στο συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα αυτο που μας ενδιαφέρει πάντα 
> είναι το snr.... δεν παει να εχει -70 σήμα ή -40 αμα το snr ειναι >30
> το link ειναι super, αρα τι νοημα έχει το +15tx (υποθέντοτας οτι και
> απο την αλλη εχει τοσο τx)....
> Και δεν κατάλαβα... δηλαδη Γ[email protected]#$$$με το φάσμα απλα για να λέμε οτι
> εχουμε links.... καλύτερα να μην εχουμε καθόλου 
> ...



Το συγκεκριμενο link ειναι ασυμφορο δεν μπορει να λεει οτι με nstreme παιζει μονο 14/14 ενώ θα επρεπε να παιζει 22/22
Προσωπικά προτιμώ να βγάλω 3-4 link με ποιοτικά υλικά πάρα 6-7 link με μετριας αποδοσης υλικα, και για να καταλαβεις οτι λες πατατα οταν αυξανεις την ισχύ σε επιμέρους κάρτες μεσα στον router σου προκαλεις προβλημα στα δικά σου link μεσα στον router σου ακομα και να ειναι μακρια τα καναλια που παιζουν η καθε κάρτα μεχρι και 400Μhz  ::

----------


## pilgrim

Να ρωτησω κατι?Εδω κανουμε το hobby μας η προκειται να το αναγουμε σε επιστημη?

----------


## manoskol

> Να ρωτησω κατι?Εδω κανουμε το hobby μας η προκειται να το αναγουμε σε επιστημη?


Η προστασια του φάσματος ειναι πάνω απο ολα.... προσεχουμε λιγο για να εχουμε γιατι μετα δεν θα εχουμε καθόλου hobby οπως με το .b,
και ξερεις η καρτούλες για τα 10G ειναι κομματακι ακριβες....

----------


## stelios #1540

Ρε παιδιά ξέρεται πόσα link με το confederation είναι πολύ χειρότερα…

Δηλαδή το λινκ του chaos που πρόσφατα μας έκοψε έπαιζε με 0dbm?

----------


## akops76

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από akops76
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από manoskol
> 
> ...


Δική μου άποψη είναι οτι ακόμα και αν ένα link δεν μπορεί να βγάλει το maximum των δυνατοτήτων του...δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα οτι πρέπει να κοπει. Υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις όπου λόγω κακής οπτικής, δεν υπάρχουν και πολλές εναλλακτικές δυνατότητες για καλύτερα link... Πάντως στην συγκεκριμμένη περίπτωση τα 14/14mbps δεν πρέπει να θεωρείται ασχημή τιμή...αν σκεφτείς οτι είναι και πάνω απο το οριο του απλού Α(12/12) είναι...αλλα ταυτόχρονα χρησιμοποιεί ενα μηχανισμό (nstreme) που δεν "βρωμίζει" την μπάντα(όπως πχ το turbo). 

Επίσης..οσο αφορα την κάρτες...αυτό που έχω ακούσει...είναι οτι γενικότερα...στο ίδιο router ..για μέχρι 4 κάρτες...δεν έχεις προβλήματα παρεμβολών.

----------


## Philip

> Δική μου άποψη είναι οτι ακόμα και αν ένα link δεν μπορεί να βγάλει το maximum των δυνατοτήτων του...δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα οτι πρέπει να κοπει. Υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις όπου λόγω κακής οπτικής, δεν υπάρχουν και πολλές εναλλακτικές δυνατότητες για καλύτερα link...


χωρίς να νομίζεις ότι σου την λέω απλά τέτοιο link δεν πρέπει να είναι σε Confederation.
Εδω που τα γράφουμε αυτά μιλάμε πάντα για το Confederation και τα προβληματικά Link, σαν αυτό που περιγράφεις.




> Επίσης..οσο αφορα την κάρτες...αυτό που έχω ακούσει...είναι οτι γενικότερα...στο ίδιο router ..για μέχρι 4 κάρτες...δεν έχεις προβλήματα παρεμβολών.


Επειδή έχω 2 κόμβους με 4 link στον κάθε έναν σου λέω εκ πείρας ότι εάν κάποιο link παίζει με μεγαλύτερη ισχύ (πάνω από 10 db) δημιουργεί προβλήματα στα αλλά Link, και έχω τα πολύ καλά pigtale και από καλώδια μόνο heliax, όταν έπαιζα με άλλα καλώδια (LMR, AIRCOM, ΚΛΠ) τα προβλήματα ήταν ακόμα μεγαλύτερα.

*---Philip---*

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από akops76
> 
> Δική μου άποψη είναι οτι ακόμα και αν ένα link δεν μπορεί να βγάλει το maximum των δυνατοτήτων του...δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα οτι πρέπει να κοπει. Υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις όπου λόγω κακής οπτικής, δεν υπάρχουν και πολλές εναλλακτικές δυνατότητες για καλύτερα link...
> 
> 
> χωρίς να νομίζεις ότι σου την λέω απλά τέτοιο link δεν πρέπει να είναι σε Confederation.
> Εδω που τα γράφουμε αυτά μιλάμε πάντα για το Confederation και τα προβληματικά Link, σαν αυτό που περιγράφεις.


Οσο δεν είναι μοναδική διαδρομή, όσο και μπαζολινκ να είναι, δεν ενοχλεί το confederation.

Αν είναι μπάζο, απλά το olsr δεν θα το επιλέξει και θα προτιμήσει μια άλλη διαδρομή με χαμηλότερο ΕΤΧ...

----------


## mbjp

> Επίσης θα παρακαλούσα όσους έχουν link με το confederation να μας δώσουν κάποια στοιχεία αν αυτό είναι εύκολο για την ποιότητα των links…
> α)ping
> β)bandwidth (mbps/s και το ping εκείνη την στιγμή)
> γ)συχνότητα
> δ)signal level (rx-tx) & tx power
> ε)mode (turbo-nstream klp)



#7425 (mt) - #2277 (debian)

α)

--- 10.80.201.13 ping statistics ---
20 packets transmitted, 20 received, 0% packet loss, time 18999ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 0.348/0.459/0.962/0.170 ms

(με traffic γυρω στα 5mbit την ιδια ωρα)


β) 

debian:~# iperf -c 10.80.201.13 -t 60 -i 5 -p 23
------------------------------------------------------------
Client connecting to 10.80.201.13, TCP port 23
TCP window size: 16.0 KByte (default)
------------------------------------------------------------
[ 3] local 10.80.201.14 port 44217 connected with 10.80.201.13 port 23
[ 3] 0.0- 5.0 sec 15.6 MBytes 26.1 Mbits/sec
[ 3] 5.0-10.0 sec 15.6 MBytes 26.2 Mbits/sec
[ 3] 10.0-15.0 sec 15.6 MBytes 26.2 Mbits/sec
[ 3] 15.0-20.0 sec 15.5 MBytes 26.0 Mbits/sec
[ 3] 20.0-25.0 sec 15.6 MBytes 26.1 Mbits/sec
[ 3] 25.0-30.0 sec 15.5 MBytes 26.0 Mbits/sec
[ 3] 30.0-35.0 sec 15.5 MBytes 26.0 Mbits/sec
[ 3] 35.0-40.0 sec 15.5 MBytes 26.0 Mbits/sec
[ 3] 0.0-41.0 sec 127 MBytes 26.1 Mbits/sec

γ,δ)
Mode:Managed Frequency:5.58 GHz
Bit Rate=54 Mb/s Tx-Power=off
Link Quality=40/94 Signal level=-52 dBm Noise level=-92 dBm

ε) non turbo, no nstreme

----------


## aangelis

Μια φορά και έναν καιρό ήταν ένα ευτυχισμένο χωριό. Μέχρι που εμφανίστηκε ένας από τους κακούς Δράκους. Ο Δράκος πους απείλησε ότι εάν δεν του παραδίδουν μία όμορφη κοπέλα προς θυσία κάθε λίγους μήνες που θα εμφανίζεται στο χωριό, δεν θα έρχεται ο ήλιος την αυγή στο χωριό πράγμα ολέθριο για την επιβίωση των χωρικών και όλου του χωριού.

Οι χωρικοί νοιώθοντας ανήμποροι μπροστά στην πιθανότητα μη εμφάνισης του ήλιου την αυγή, κάθε λίγους μήνες όταν εμφανίζονταν ο Δράκος είχαν έτοιμη την όμορφη κοπέλα να την παραλάβει.

Κάποια στιγμή “ο Ήρωας” χωρικός τους διαβεβαίωσε ότι είναι καθήκον του και μπορεί να το κάνει να πάει στον πύργο του Δράκου και να τον σκοτώσει και να γλιτώσουν από το κακό που τους έτυχε μια για πάντα.

“Ο Ήρωας” πήγε στον πύργο αλλά πριν την μάχη δείλιασε και υποτάχθηκε στον Δράκο. Ο Δράκος για να μην τον σκοτώσει τον ανάγκαζε να του πλένει τα βρωμερά του δόντια και να κάνει διάφορες άλλες βρωμερές δουλειές κάθε μέρα μόνο και μόνο για να παραμείνει ζωντανός.

Μέχρι που κάποια χρόνια αργότερα ο Δράκος βαριόταν και τον διέταξε να πάει αυτός στο χωριό να παραλάβει την όμορφη κοπέλα που του είχαν ετοιμάσει για θυσία οι χωρικοί. “Ο Ήρωας” όπως και πήγε στο χωριό αλλά από την ντροπή του για το γιατί βρίσκεται εκεί καθώς όλο το χωριό τον είχε ως ήρωα που έπεσε για την σωτηρία όλου του χωριού, προσπάθησε και κατάφερε να στρέψει όλο το χωριό εναντίον του Δράκου. Έτσι αποφάσισαν αντί να δώσουν άλλη μία όμορφη κοπέλα να πάνε όλοι μαζί να πολεμήσουν τον Δράκο...

Και το παραμύθι συνεχίζεται ...

----------


## prometheus

> Και το παραμύθι συνεχίζεται ...


Εκτός από Μωησής ... και Αίσωπος!!! Εμένα πάλι μου άρεσε "ο Λαγός και η Χελώνα". Η χελώνα όπως θυμάμαι στο τέλος κερδίζει ... αλλά ο λαγός παραμένει αντικειμενικά πιο γρήγορος.

----------


## petzi

9 days left....

----------


## vmanolis

> 9 days left....


For what ?

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από petzi
> 
> 9 days left....
> 
> 
> For what ?


self destruction  ::

----------


## sw1klk

Βλέπω κάθε μέρα κάποιους να γράφουν εκφράζωντας την δυσαρέσκεια τους και να προσπαθούν να δημιουργήσουν προβλήματα συνέχεια. Κανείς από τους μεγάλους φωνακλάδες δεν ήρθε να διαμορφώσει την άποψη του από κοντά, καμία φορά σε κανένα meeting... απλά γράφει και γράφει και γουστάρει να βρίσκει προβλήματα αλλά μόνο να βρίσκει γιατί έτσι ελπίζει ότι θα βγει το ονομά του καλύτερα στο τοπικ. Ελάτε μια φορά να μας τα πείτε από κοντά, δεν δαγκώνουμε...  ::  

Είμαι λίγο καιρό στο AWMN και εχω δέι άπειρες φαγωμάρες, τελικά τι γίνεται????????
Απορία: είναι τόσα πολλά τα οφέλη κάποιον????


Καλό Πάσχα.

----------


## manoskol

> Βλέπω κάθε μέρα κάποιους να γράφουν εκφράζωντας την δυσαρέσκεια τους και να προσπαθούν να δημιουργήσουν προβλήματα συνέχεια. Κανείς από τους μεγάλους φωνακλάδες δεν ήρθε να διαμορφώσει την άποψη του από κοντά, καμία φορά σε κανένα meeting... απλά γράφει και γράφει και γουστάρει να βρίσκει προβλήματα αλλά μόνο να βρίσκει γιατί έτσι ελπίζει ότι θα βγει το ονομά του καλύτερα στο τοπικ. Ελάτε μια φορά να μας τα πείτε από κοντά, δεν δαγκώνουμε...  
> 
> Είμαι λίγο καιρό στο AWMN και εχω δέι άπειρες φαγωμάρες, τελικά τι γίνεται????????
> Απορία: είναι τόσα πολλά τα οφέλη κάποιον????
> 
> 
> Καλό Πάσχα.


Σε αυτο που ρωτάς δεν ξέρω τι να σου πώ ... ας απαντήσουν οι 
φωνακλάδες ....εγω αμα θες κατι τεχνικο πολυ ευχαριστως εχω και voip
 ::  
Απο οτι ξέρω πάντως το forum ειναι μέρος για δημοσια συζητηση.....
Καλο Πάσχα και σε σενα  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Καλό μήνα και Καλό Πάσχα σε όλους μας.  ::  
Μην χολοσκάτε: Όσο και να μην το αναφέρουν μερικοί, οι 9 στους 10 έχουν ανάμεσα στα λινκ τους και ένα μπαζολίνκ.  ::  
Απλά το κρατάνε (-με) για διάφορους λόγους. Τουλάχιστον να μην είναι ένα από τα κύρια λινκ τους.  ::  
Καλό βραδάκι.  ::

----------


## commando

> Καλό μήνα και Καλό Πάσχα σε όλους μας.  
> Μην χολοσκάτε: Όσο και να μην το αναφέρουν μερικοί, οι 9 στους 10 έχουν ανάμεσα στα λινκ τους και ένα μπαζολίνκ.  
> Απλά το κρατάνε (-με) για διάφορους λόγους. Τουλάχιστον να μην είναι ένα από τα κύρια λινκ τους.  
> Καλό βραδάκι.


Παντα υπαρχει ενας Εφιαλτης....σωσταααα......

----------


## Acinonyx

> οποτε τι κάνουμε?  Βασίλη μπορεις να πατσάρεις την quagga? Εκτος και αν χρειαζεται επαληθευση με νέα δοκιμη....


Το πάλεψα...

Τί συμβαίνει ακριβως:

Η αφαίρεση της εσωτερικής δομής του AS_PATH_CONFED από το AS_PATH γίνεται λίγο πριν την αποστολή του πακέτου στον εξωτερικό γείτονα και ΜΕΤΑ το prepend. Ο μηχανισμός που χρησιμοποιείται μπορεί να λειτουργήσει μόνο όταν το AS είναι το τελευταίο μέρος του AS_PATH. Από τη στιγμή που γίνεται prepend κάποιο άλλο AS, ο μηχανισμός αφαίρεσης του AS_PATH_CONFED δεν λειτουργεί.

Είναι λίγο δύσκολο να διορθωθεί γιατί χρειάζεται πολλές αλλαγές σε διάφορα τμήματα του κώδικα.

Νομίζω όμως ότι υπάρχει όμως λύση! Θα υπάρχει το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα αν γίνει διπλό prepend στα in και out από τη μία πλευρα (όχι αυτή του confederation). Μπορεί να μην είναι αυτό που προτείνει η ciscο αλλά πρέπει να λειτουργεί.

Σε περίπτωση που και οι δύο πλευρές βρίσκονται σε διαφορετικά confederation, τότε μπορεί να γίνει route-map prepend in και από τις δύο αντί για out, με το ίδιο επιθυμιτό αποτέλεσμα.

Μπορεί κάποιος να το δοκιμάσει;

----------


## mojiro

> Μπορεί κάποιος να το δοκιμάσει;


οταν γυρισω αθηνα...

----------


## vmanolis

Να κανονίσουμε πάντως να ελλατώσουμε και τις περιπτώσεις όπως αυτή:


```
C:\Documents and Settings\Manolis>tracert 10.86.86.131

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: rinoa.shadowcaster.awmn [10.86.86.131]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms     1 ms    <1 ms  router.vmanolis.awmn [10.80.194.129]
  2     6 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-vmanolis.matsoulas.awmn [10.80.194.154]
  3   384 ms   731 ms   193 ms  gw-matsoulas.shadowcaster.awmn [10.86.86.137]
  4    38 ms    15 ms     8 ms  rinoa.shadowcaster.awmn [10.86.86.131]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```

----------


## aangelis

Στους κόμβους kakalos, sw1ggw και tzitzis για αρχή πέρασα τα νέα quagga και olsrd.. σιγά σιγά καλό είναι να τα περάσουμε όλοι όπως είπαμε και στην συνάντηση.



```
2007-04-09 21:07 olsrd-0.5.0-3
2007-04-08 11:12 quagga-0.98.6-4
```

----------


## vmanolis

> Στους κόμβους kakalos, sw1ggw και tzitzis για αρχή πέρασα τα νέα quagga και olsrd.. σιγά σιγά καλό είναι να τα περάσουμε όλοι όπως είπαμε και στην συνάντηση.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 2007-04-09 21:07 olsrd-0.5.0-3
> 2007-04-08 11:12 quagga-0.98.6-4
> ```



Για τους μη γνωρίζοντες, τα "εντόπισα" στο ftp://ftp.acinonyx.awmn/mikrotik/custom%20packages/  ::

----------


## prometheus

Περάστηκαν quagga-0.98.6-4 και olsrd-0.5.0-3 σε nrgman και prometheus χωρίς το


```
UseErtx                 yes
```

Μόλις εγκατασταθεί και από τους άλλους το ενεργοποιούμε.  ::

----------


## manoskol

Δεν κατάλαβες .... δεν πρεπει να το ενεργοποιησετε...
διαβασε εδω .... το τελευταιο post του Βασιλη.... ξεχαστε το ERTX 
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2 ... c&start=60 

 ::

----------


## mojiro

αρα απλως περναμε τα νεα πακετα & τα παλαια configs οπως ηταν

νεα πακετα:
ftp://ftp.acinonyx.awmn/.../olsrd-0.5.0-3.mpk
ftp://ftp.acinonyx.awmn/.../quagga-0.98.6-4.mpk

τα παλαια configs διαγραφονται και θα πρεπει να τα ξαναβαλετε στον φακελο conf!

η διαδικασια μπορει να γινει με ενα reboot και μονο.

----------


## eufonia

> αρα απλως περναμε τα νεα πακετα & τα παλαια configs οπως ηταν


Αν δεν κάνω λάθος Μιχάλη, με το νέο πακετάκι quagga, πρέπει να αλλαχτεί και η παρακάτω γραμμή στο olsrd.conf.



```
Από
LoadPlugin              "olsrd_quagga.so.0.2.0"
σε
LoadPlugin              "olsrd_quagga.so.0.2.2"
```

----------


## manoskol

Σωστα... το αναφερει και ο Βασίλης....

----------


## sw1klk

Οι κόμβοι:
1. maragos 4423
2. sw1klk 10139
3. speedy1
4. speedy2

έχουν περάσει τα νεα mpk και αναπροσαρμόστηκαν και τα conf files απο τον sw1klk

----------


## vmanolis

Αύριο το μεσημεράκι που θα ανέβω στο πατρικό μου (κόμβος *petaloudas*) θα περάσω τα νέα πακέτα εκεί.  ::  
Με την επιστροφή μου σπίτι θα κάνω το ίδιο για τον *tsio01* τον οποίο διαχειρίζομαι.  ::  
Τέλος σειρά θα έχει ο δικός μου κόμβος *vmanolis*.
Έτσι, η "ουρά" των κόμβων *petaloudas-tsio01-vmanolis* θα ενημερωθεί με τα νέα πακέτα αύριο (πρώτα ο θεός).  ::  

Ελπίζω σε αίσια έκβαση της αναβάθμισης, αφού... ποτέ δεν ξέρεις.  ::  
Άντε γιατί περιμένουν και άλλες περιοχές.  ::

----------


## anka

AnKa νεα MPKs done  ::

----------


## mojiro

μια ενημερωση προς αποφυγη παρεξηγησεων-παρερμηνευσεων-παραπληροφορησεων.

Το olsr confederation θα αναβαθμιστει σε ολο τον Πειραια και θα παραμηνει
οπως ειναι και θα βγει μονο ο κομβος SV1-EFT κατοπιν δικης του επιλογης.

Επισης οι κομβοι Xrisoula & Petzi θα βγουν καποια στιγμη μεσα στη βδομαδα,
ωστε για να γινουν καποιες δοκιμες. Στο κοντινο μελλον θα γινουν αλλαγες
σε επιπεδο ταρατσας αρα μαλλον δε θα ξαναμπουν στο confederation μεχρι
να ολοκληρωθουν οι εργασιες.

Προς το παρον κανεις αλλος κομβος δε θα βγει εκτος.

----------


## kinglyr

Μόλις μπήκαν στους κόμβους μου (που διαχειρίζομαι) τα ακόλουθα πακέτα:
ftp://ftp.acinonyx.awmn/.../olsrd-0.5.0-3.mpk
ftp://ftp.acinonyx.awmn/.../quagga-0.98.6-4.mpk

Οι κόμβοι που έγιναν update είναι:
8000-Kinglyr
8008-Kinglyr-Selinia
6454-Terzis
7990-Klinakis
7979-Airsam

Έγινε επίσης και BB Link του klinakis με τον milos74...

----------


## sw1klk

Μετά από 12ωρη παρακολούθηση στον τομέα μνήμη στο Mikrotik μου έχω κάποια καλά αποτελέσματα  ::  

Ας αφήσουμε την εικόνα να μιλήσει από μόνη της  ::  

sw1klk
http://10.84.247.72:8080/sensor.htm?timeout=60&id=168

maragos
http://10.84.247.72:8080/sensor.htm?timeout=60&id=179

----------


## vmanolis

> Επισης οι κομβοι Xrisoula & Petzi θα βγουν καποια στιγμη μεσα στη βδομαδα, ωστε για να γινουν καποιες δοκιμες. Στο κοντινο μελλον θα γινουν αλλαγες σε επιπεδο ταρατσας αρα μαλλον δε θα ξαναμπουν στο confederation μεχρι να ολοκληρωθουν οι εργασιες.
> 
> Προς το παρον κανεις αλλος κομβος δε θα βγει εκτος.


Να υποθέσω δηλαδή ότι όσοι χρησιμοποιούσαμε τον DNS ή τον VoIP server της *xrisoula* να ψάχνουμε για κάτι άλλο;  ::   ::  
Για τον DNS ξέρω υπάρχουν και άλλοι ήδη. Για το VoIP όμως τι μπορεί να γίνει εναλλακτικά από εμάς τους χρήστες;  ::   ::  
Καλή εβδομάδα

----------


## vassilis3

> Το olsr confederation θα αναβαθμιστει σε ολο τον Πειραια και θα παραμηνει
> οπως ειναι .


Γιααα περάστε κ από δω

----------


## aangelis

> Για το VoIP όμως τι μπορεί να γίνει εναλλακτικά από εμάς τους χρήστες;   
> Καλή εβδομάδα


Βάλε για sip proxy
sip.awmn
(ή διάλεξε μια ip από τους κεντρικούς sip servers όπως τους βλέπεις εδω http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=16380)

με username το νούμερο σου και password το ίδιο

και θα παίξεις με την μία  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Αύριο το μεσημεράκι που θα ανέβω στο πατρικό μου (κόμβος *petaloudas*) θα περάσω τα νέα πακέτα εκεί.  
> Με την επιστροφή μου σπίτι θα κάνω το ίδιο για τον *tsio01* τον οποίο διαχειρίζομαι.  
> Τέλος σειρά θα έχει ο δικός μου κόμβος *vmanolis*.
> Έτσι, η "ουρά" των κόμβων *petaloudas-tsio01-vmanolis* θα ενημερωθεί με τα νέα πακέτα αύριο (πρώτα ο θεός).  
> 
> Ελπίζω σε αίσια έκβαση της αναβάθμισης, αφού... ποτέ δεν ξέρεις.  
> Άντε γιατί περιμένουν και άλλες περιοχές.


Μόλις έγινε η αναβάθμιση των πακέτων στους κόμβους *vmanolis*, *tsio01* και *petaloudas* τους οποίους και διαχειρίζομαι.  ::  
Όλα καλά.  ::

----------


## manoskol

Μανώλη μιλα με mojiro να βγάλεις το default gateway απο τους routers που διαχειρίζεσαι.....

----------


## vmanolis

> Βάλε για sip proxy
> sip.awmn
> (ή *διάλεξε μια ip από τους κεντρικούς sip servers* όπως τους βλέπεις εδω http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=16380)
> 
> με username το νούμερο σου και password το ίδιο
> 
> και θα παίξεις με την μία


Έβαλα τον 10.87.187.91 και δείχνει on-line το ΡΑΡ2 μου.  ::  
Thanks  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Μανώλη μιλα με mojiro να βγάλεις το default gateway απο τους routers που διαχειρίζεσαι.....


Δηλαδή δηλαδή ;  ::   ::

----------


## manoskol

τι δηλαδη , αν εχεις default gateway (0.0.0.0/0) πρεπει να το βγαλεις απο το main table....

----------


## sokratisg

> Δηλαδή δηλαδή ;


http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=27853 (wireless)
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=27853 (internet)

 ::   ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vmanolis
> 
> Δηλαδή δηλαδή ;
> 
> 
> http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=27853 (wireless)
> http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=27853 (internet)


Επειδή δεν είμαι ΕΙΔΗΜΟΝ, όπως κάποιοι θέλουν να λένε, έχω καταλάβει ότι κάτι τέτοιο χρειάζεται όταν στο υποδίκτυό σου έχεις και modem ADSL.  ::  
Άρα γιατί να κάνω την διαδικασία που αναφέρεται εκεί ;  ::  
Για δώστε λεπτομέρειες.  ::

----------


## manoskol

Ξαναδιαβασε αυτο που σου ειπε ο Σωκράτης , μολις εγραψα τι πρεπει να
κάνεις......

----------


## mojiro

ετοιμος ο milos74 στο Olsr που στην ουσια μπενει στη θεση του sv1eft
ετοιμος ο vassilis1+3 για τα νεα πακετα
ετοιμος και ο sv1gcc-home με νεα πακετα

επισης διορθωθηκαν λαθη σε sv1gcc-home & foxer

οσοι περνατε τα νεα, θεωρητικα θα πρεπει να δειτε βελτιωση στο θεμα
της ram. οτι και αν προκυψει το αναφερετε.

----------


## Cha0s

```
[[email protected] ~]# traceroute www.awmn
traceroute to www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  router (10.26.35.65)  0.434 ms  0.573 ms  0.622 ms
 2  gw-cha0s.papashark.awmn (10.80.195.113)  1.089 ms  0.928 ms  0.923 ms
 3  gw-papashark.foxer.awmn (10.80.195.210)  2.359 ms  2.191 ms  1.907 ms
 4  gw-foxer.airsam.awmn (10.87.196.165)  2.589 ms  2.452 ms  14.845 ms
 5  gw-airsam.kinglyr.awmn (10.87.196.162)  3.770 ms  34.486 ms  3.973 ms
 6  * * *
 7  * * *
 8  * * *
```



```
[[email protected] ~]# traceroute 10.30.59.1
traceroute to 10.30.59.1 (10.30.59.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  router (10.26.35.65)  0.459 ms  0.409 ms  0.258 ms
 2  gw-cha0s.papashark.awmn (10.80.195.113)  1.103 ms  0.944 ms  0.928 ms
 3  gw-papashark.foxer.awmn (10.80.195.210)  2.363 ms  3.374 ms  2.714 ms
 4  gw-foxer.airsam.awmn (10.87.196.165)  3.514 ms  4.295 ms  2.399 ms
 5  gw-airsam.kinglyr.awmn (10.87.196.162)  2.979 ms  3.714 ms  3.841 ms
 6  * * *
 7  * * *
 8  * * *
```

----------


## mojiro

το κοιτω...

----------


## Cha0s

> 9 days left....


Τελικά;  ::

----------


## anka

```
C:\Documents and Settings\AnKa>Tracert www.awmn

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1     1 ms    <1 ms     1 ms  ns0.anka.ns.awmn [10.87.197.1]
  2    17 ms     8 ms     2 ms  gw-anka.kakalos.awmn [10.87.197.158]
  3     1 ms    11 ms     1 ms  gw-kakalos.sw1ggw.awmn [10.80.198.121]
  4  10.87.190.101  αναφορές: Δεν είναι δυνατή η πρόσβαση στο δίκτυο προορισμού.


Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```

Απο τις 8 το πρωι.  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Καλά μέχρι να βγάλετε άκρη κόβω το BGP με papashark γιατί δεν φτάνω πουθενά  ::

----------


## mojiro

εαν εχει καποιος το bgp & zebra pass (ή ακομη καλυτερα τα confs)
του vabiris ας κανει τον κοπο να μου τα στηλει...

----------


## Cha0s

```
[[email protected] ~]# tracepath www.awmn
 1:  nadia.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.69)                         0.447ms pmtu 1500
 1:  router.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.65)                        0.742ms 
 2:  gw-cha0s.papashark.awmn (10.80.195.113)                1.840ms 
 3:  gw-papashark.foxer.awmn (10.80.195.210)                3.301ms 
 4:  gw-foxer.matsulas.awmn (10.80.189.98)                  4.078ms 
 5:  gw-matsoulas.shadowcaster.awmn (10.86.86.137)          6.741ms 
 6:  gw-shadowcaster.tenorism.awmn (10.86.86.146)           5.528ms 
 7:  gw-tenorism.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.205)              8.971ms 
 8:  no reply
 9:  no reply
10:  no reply
```

Κολάει εδώ τώρα...

Δεν το έψαξα να δω αν ευθύνεται κάτι μέσα στο confederation, απλά το αναφέρω..

----------


## petzi

από ώρα σε ώρα περιμένω από το mojiro να βγάλει τους κόμβους xrisoula και petzi εκτός confederation όπως είχα ήδη πεί στην τελευταία συνάντηση. 
Επιμένω ότι ο τρόπος που παίζει το Olsr confederation δεν είναι για αρχάριους χρήστες σαν εμένα που θα πρέπει καθημερινά να κάνει debugging και να ενημερώνει.

Το πείραμα κατά τη γνώμη μου ανέδειξε σοβαρά θέματα που δεν αφορούν τόσο το πρωτόκολλο (δεν ξέρω και να το κρίνω) όσο κυρίως τη έλειψη διάθεσης για καλή συνεργασία μεταξύ κομβούχων με σκοπό ένα ελεύθερο, αποτελεσματικό, οικολογικό και οικονομικό δίκτυο. 
Φαινόμενα δολοπλοκιών για να αποτύχει το πείραμα και να ταλαιπωρηθούν πολλοί εντός και εκτός confederation δυστυχώς δεν αφήνουν πολλά περιθώρια για μια αντικειμενική τεχνική αξιολόγηση. 

Δυστυχώς ο προσωπικός μου χρόνος δεν με άφησε να μελετήσω (έχω και το mojiro να μου τα δίνει στο πιάτο) και φεύγω άσχετος τεχνικά. 

Συμφωνώ με τις λύσεις confederation - κοινά AS καθώς είναι μονόδρομος για μια ορθολογική ανάπτυξη του δικτύου ιδιαίτερα στις περιοχές με τεράστια αναλογία κόμβων ανά τετραγωνικό χιλιόμετρο όπως η Αμφιάλη.
Τα μικρότερα confederation είναι πιο εύκολα ελέγξιμα και πιο ευέλικτα σε συνεννοήσεις και debugging.

Μεγάλη πίκρα από την εμπειρία confederation είναι η σταθερή αποχή κομβούχων της περιοχής που έχουν επιλέξει το δρόμο της αυτοαπομόνωσης κρυμμένοι πίσω από τα sv και τα sw που μόνο δικτυακή συμπεριφορά δεν δείχνουν....

Εννοείται ότι οποιοδήποτε interface είναι στραμένο στους κόμβους xrisoula και petzi για τους σκοπούς τους confederation μπορεί να στρέψει προς άλλη - πιο βολική για το confederation - κατεύθυνση.

----------


## vmanolis

> από ώρα σε ώρα περιμένω από το mojiro να βγάλει τους *κόμβους xrisoula και petzi εκτός confederation* όπως είχα ήδη πεί στην τελευταία συνάντηση.


Εκτός confederation ή τελείως εκτός ΑΜΔΑ;  ::  




> Δυστυχώς ο προσωπικός μου χρόνος δεν με άφησε να μελετήσω (έχω και το mojiro να μου τα δίνει στο πιάτο) και *φεύγω άσχετος τεχνικά*.


Και τώρα τι; Πάπαλα; Και οι συναντήσεις μας;  ::  




> Μεγάλη πίκρα από την εμπειρία confederation είναι η σταθερή αποχή κομβούχων της περιοχής που έχουν επιλέξει το δρόμο της αυτοαπομόνωσης κρυμμένοι πίσω από τα sv και τα sw που μόνο δικτυακή συμπεριφορά δεν δείχνουν....


Την σταθερή απουσία κάποιων όλοι την παρατηρήσαμε, όπως και την σταθερή παρουσία άλλων. Σχόλια δεν κάνουμε πάντως. Άστο.  ::

----------


## petzi

ε όχι και να φύγω από το ΑΜΔΑ!  ::  
Εγώ δεν φέυγω θυμωμένος με κανένα. Ίσα ίσα που με τις συναντήσεις γνωριστήκαμε καλύτερα και νομίζω πως η ανατολική πλευρά του Αγ. Φιλιππα έδεσε καλά. 

Και η κρίση της Αμφιάλης δίνει μαθήματα σε αυτούς που συμμετέχουν. Φοβάμαι δε, πως η Αμφιάλη είναι φωτογραφία από το μέλλον του ΑΜΔΑ : ενώ έχει τόσο καλό δυναμικό και μπορεί να κάνει πολύ προχωρημένα πράγματα χάνεται σε προσωπικές διαφορές και σε διεκδικήσεις "αρχηγίας".
Νομίζω ότι αν η ανατολική πλευρά του Αγ. Φιλιππα είχαμε τόσα λίνκς μεταξύ μας και τόσα APs θα πετούσαμε! (άσχετο, αλλά με το pda μου σε όλο το μήκος της Γρ.Λαμπράκη από το Ικόνιο έως τη Πλατεία Σπάθα πιάνω και ένα AP της Αμφιάλης μέσα από το αυτοκίνητο... φανταστείτε τη συνέχεια...)

Οι συναντήσεις θα συνεχιστούν βέβαια. Όσο αύξάνονται οι κόμβοι, τόσο θα μεγαλώνει η ανάγκη κοντινότερων λίνκς για να χωράμε όλοι και να μην λειτουργεί ο καθένας μόνος του κάνοντας λινκς με το υπερπέραν. Η λύση μικρότερων κοινοτήτων μέσα στη μεγάλη κοινότητα του ΑΜΔΑ δεν είναι αυτοαπομόνωση, είναι προσπάθεια για καλύτερη οργάνωση, οικολογικότερη χρήση του αέρα, καλύτερη ποιότητα στα λινκς, σωστότερη δρομολόγηση και κυρίως αυτοέλεγχος για τήρηση δεοντολογικών κανόνων. 

Κοιτάζοντας το χάρτη της Ανατολικής μεριάς του Αγιου Φίλιππα απογοητεύομαι με το πόσοι κόμβοι όχι μόνο μείνανε εκτός confed αλλά εκτός οποιασδήποτε συνεννόησης για βελτίωση του δικτύου στην περιοχή μας. Μάλλον δώσαμε την εντύπωση ότι το "δύσκολο" olsr είναι χούντα που πρόκειται να επιβληθεί σε όλους... δεν είναι έτσι όμως.

Πάμε πάλι από την αρχή.
to be continued.......

----------


## vmanolis

Όπως είχαμε πει και με τον Μιχάλη, πρέπει μία συνάντηση να αναλωθεί αποκλειστικά για χρέη Workshop με θέμα το OLSR όχι μόνο σαν setup αλλά και σαν... debugging.
Ναι μεν είναι (ας πούμε) 10 εντολές οι οποίες χρησιμεύουν για να ψάξει κάποιος ένα πρόβλημα στην δρομολόγησή του, αλλά θέλει εκμάθηση και εξικοίωση. Το πρόσφατο "επισόδιο" νομίζω το απέδειξε.
Δεν είναι μόνο το show ip bgp summary που πρέπει να γνωρίζει κάποιος ώστε να βγάλει άκρη.
Αυτό σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να υπάρχει και "δάσκαλος" και "μαθητές".
Όσο δηλαδή και να θέλει π.χ. ο Μιχάλης να δείξει κάποια βασικά πράγματα, αν δεν πατάει το πόδι του κανείς, τι να κάνει;
Αντίστοιχα, όσο και να θέλουμε κάποιοι σαν "μαθητευόμενοι" σε αυτά, αν δεν γίνει κάποιο workshop, θα μείνουμε με την επιθυμία.
Άλλωστε, από την στγμή που όλοι παραδεχόμαστε ότι μπήκαμε για να μάθουμε, πρέπει να μάθουμε.
Διαφωνεί κάποιος ;

----------


## papashark

Αντε σημείωσε και το "*clear ip bgp **" για να κάνεις restart την quagga  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Αντε σημείωσε και το "*clear ip bgp **" για να κάνεις restart την quagga


Καλή ιδέα: Να φτιάξουμε μία λίστα με τις συνηθέστερες εντολές. Έναν γρήγορο οδηγό θα έλεγα.  ::  
π.χ.



> - *show ip bgp summary* : Η λίστα με τα routes, όπως φαινόταν στο Winbox μέσω της διαδρομής Routing->BGP
> (routing προ quagga).
> 
> - *clear ip bgp* : Επανεκκίνηση στην quagga.
> 
> -


Παρακαλώ συμπληρώστε... ότι έχετε ευχαρίστηση.  ::

----------


## Philip

> Καλή ιδέα: Να φτιάξουμε μία λίστα με τις συνηθέστερες εντολές. Έναν γρήγορο οδηγό θα έλεγα.  
> π.χ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - *show ip bgp summary* : Η λίστα με τα routes, όπως φαινόταν στο Winbox μέσω της διαδρομής Routing->BGP
> (routing προ quagga).
> 
> ...


Είναι λίγο μπερδεμένα όπως τα έχεις αναφέρει ....

Για να κάνουμε διάφορα στο Bgp η στην Quagga πρέπει να κάνουμε πρώτα Login με telnet, Πορτα 2601 ειναι στιν Quagga και 2605 στο Bgp.

telnet x.x.x.x 2601 *=> Quagga*
Hello, this is Quagga (version χ.χχ.χ)
User Access Verification
Password: *=> το pass τις Quagga*
xxxxx.xxxx>enable 
Password: *=> το enable pass τις Quagga*
με την εντολή list βλέπουμε όλες της διαθέσιμες εντολές που έχει η Quagga.
xxxxx.xxxx> list


```
configure terminal
  copy running-config startup-config
  debug zebra events
  debug zebra kernel
  debug zebra packet
  debug zebra packet (recv|send)
  debug zebra packet (recv|send) detail
  disable
  echo .MESSAGE
  end
  exit
  help
  list
Και άλλες πολλές
```

Π.Χ
xxxxx.xxxx> show ip route *=> βλέπουμε τα route*
xxxxx.xxxx> show running-config *=> βλέπουμε το config της Quagga*

Παρόμοια είναι και στο Bgp

telnet x.x.x.x 2605

Χρήσιμες εντολές είναι.

*show ip bgp summary*
*show ip bgp neighbors*
*show startup-config*
*clear ip bgp ** κάνει reset το bgp

Και άλλα πολλά....

*---Philip---*

----------


## costas43gr

Εψαξα και βρηκα κατι πολυ καλο με ολες σχεδον τις εντολες και το τι σημαινουν απο την cisco.
Λεγεται Ciscopedia v3.0 και θα το βρειτε στον ftp μου και στο dc++, επλιζω να βοηθησει οσους θελουν να καταλαβουν τις εντολες.

----------


## vmanolis

> Εψαξα και βρηκα κατι πολυ καλο με ολες σχεδον τις εντολες και το τι σημαινουν απο την cisco.
> Λεγεται Ciscopedia v3.0 και θα το βρειτε στον ftp μου και στο dc++, επλιζω να βοηθησει οσους θελουν να καταλαβουν τις εντολες.


Το κατέβασα ήδη. Θα μελετηθεί δεόντως.  ::

----------


## SV1EFT

Ο κόμβος SV1EFT - AWMN 4343, είναι πάλι UP στο confederation 10853
με ήδη περασμένα - διορθωμένα conf και mpk με την βοήθεια του Βαγγέλη sw1klk
ο οποίος μου έδειξε κάποια πράγματα τα οποία μέχρι τώρα δεν είχα ιδέα.
Ευελπιστώ στην συνέχεια αυτή των μαθημάτων σε όλους που συμμετέχουμε σ'αυτήν την
΄΄προσπάθεια΄΄ OLSR
Ελπίζω στην κατανόηση και στην εν συνεχεία φιλική αντιμετώπιση που είχαμε έως τώρα.

----------


## gRooV

> Γιαυτο το θέμα λοιπόν τέλος η συζήτηση από εδώ οκ η απόφαση μου είναι 
> οριστική και αμετάκλητος,τώρα για το τι θα κάνουν οι υπόλοιποι εδώ στο 
> Κερατσίνι δεν θα γίνω ούτε χαρτορίχτρα ούτε θα πάρω εγώ την ευθύνη για όλους.





> Ο κόμβος SV1EFT - AWMN 4343, είναι πάλι UP στο confederation 10853


Σταθερός στις επιλογές σου, ε;  ::   ::

----------


## ap6674/sw1ggw

> Σταθερός στις επιλογές σου, ε;



Μην πατας σε ξενα χωραφια 

Φιλικα Δημητρης

----------


## SV1EFT

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από costas43gr
> 
> Εψαξα και βρηκα κατι πολυ καλο με ολες σχεδον τις εντολες και το τι σημαινουν απο την cisco.
> Λεγεται Ciscopedia v3.0 και θα το βρειτε στον ftp μου και στο dc++, επλιζω να βοηθησει οσους θελουν να καταλαβουν τις εντολες.
> 
> 
> Το κατέβασα ήδη. Θα μελετηθεί δεόντως.



Που το βρήκες γιατί και εγώ το ψάχνω με αυτήν την ονομασία (ciscopedia v3.0)
και δεν το βρίσκω στον ftp του costas43gr Μανωλη και αν μπορείς στειλτω μου 
που θέλω να τo μελετήσω ?

----------


## gRooV

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από gRooV
> 
> Σταθερός στις επιλογές σου, ε;  
> 
> 
> 
> Μην πατας σε ξενα χωραφια 
> 
> Φιλικα Δημητρης


Εδώ τα χωράφια είναι κοινόχρηστα από όλους, και δεν χρειάζομαι άδεια για να σχολιάσω (όπως είδες καλοπροαίρετα)!

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vmanolis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από costas43gr
> 
> ...


Νομίζω ccna_ciscopedia πρέπει να είναι

----------


## manoskol

Παντως ενα θέτικο απο την αποχώριση του κομβου xrisoula απο το 10853
ειναι πως μεγαλώνοντας την διαδρομη με πατησσια κατα ενα hop
δηλαδή 10853-xrisoyla-sw1hfq-8580 ξεμπουκωσε η διαδρομη που μας ταλαιπωρουσε με latency λογο των routerboard του vaggos13 
απο κει που ειχε μονιμως 10/10 mbit και βάλε ισομειραστικε με αλλες εναλλακτικες και ειναι σαφώς καλυτερα τα πραγματα τώρα.... φαινετε και στο weathermap των πατησσιων η διαφορα  ::  

http://stats.patissia.awmn
http://stats.sw1hfq.awmn

----------


## SV1EFT

> Νομίζω ccna_ciscopedia πρέπει να είναι


Πάνο δεν το βρίσκω στον ftp costas43gr 

Στον κόμβο SV1EFT AWMN-4343 όλα τα links λειτουργούν κανονικά 
από χθες με διαδρομές, εκτός του Vassilis1 3473 το οποίο είναι μεν run
αλλά θέλει φτιάξιμο από πλευράς του στο ΑS του OLSR, από εμένα είναι τα παντα οκ,
όποιος έχει πρόσβαση ας το κοιτάξει.

----------


## petzi

> Παντως ενα θέτικο απο την αποχώριση του κομβου xrisoula απο το 10853
> ειναι πως μεγαλώνοντας την διαδρομη με πατησσια κατα ενα hop
> δηλαδή 10853-xrisoyla-sw1hfq-8580 ξεμπουκωσε η διαδρομη που μας ταλαιπωρουσε με latency λογο των routerboard του vaggos13 
> απο κει που ειχε μονιμως 10/10 mbit και βάλε ισομειραστικε με αλλες εναλλακτικες και ειναι σαφώς καλυτερα τα πραγματα τώρα.... φαινετε και στο weathermap των πατησσιων η διαφορα  
> 
> http://stats.patissia.awmn
> http://stats.sw1hfq.awmn


αυτό που δεν μπορεί να κάνει το πρωτόκολλο το κάνουν οι αποφάσεις...
Με τα λεγόμενά σου να συμπεράνω ότι για κάποιους κόμβους θα είναι απαγορευτικό να μπαίνουν σε confeds αν δεν τηρούν αποστάσεις (hops) ασφαλείας από άλλα confeds (η δεν υπάρχουν πολλαπλές διασυνδέσεις μεταξύ τους)?
Μετρήστε το σαν ελάττωμα και αυτό....

----------


## costas43gr

Για να μην το ψαχνετε το εκανα rename σε *CiscoPedia_3_0.zip*

----------


## SV1EFT

> Για να μην το ψαχνετε το εκανα rename σε *CiscoPedia_3_0.zip*


Thanks είσαι πρώτος  ::   ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από manoskol
> 
> Παντως ενα θέτικο απο την αποχώριση του κομβου xrisoula απο το 10853
> ειναι πως μεγαλώνοντας την διαδρομη με πατησσια κατα ενα hop
> δηλαδή 10853-xrisoyla-sw1hfq-8580 ξεμπουκωσε η διαδρομη που μας ταλαιπωρουσε με latency λογο των routerboard του vaggos13 
> απο κει που ειχε μονιμως 10/10 mbit και βάλε ισομειραστικε με αλλες εναλλακτικες και ειναι σαφώς καλυτερα τα πραγματα τώρα.... φαινετε και στο weathermap των πατησσιων η διαφορα  
> 
> http://stats.patissia.awmn
> http://stats.sw1hfq.awmn
> ...


Ανάλογα, αν όλοι είμαστε μικρά ή μεγάλα confeds, υποχρεωτικά θα εφάπτονται τα confeds μεταξύ τους  :: 

Πχ Πειραιάς-Καλιθέα-Ηλιούπολη-ΝότιαΠροάστια-Πατήσια-....

----------


## Acinonyx

Αν δύο confederation εφάπτονται σε ένα μόνο σημείο θα περνάει traffic από αυτό το συγκεκριμένο link.

Αν εφάπτονται σε πολλά σημεία η κίνηση θα μοιράζεται ανάλογα.

Π.χ. αν είχαμε ένα confederation στο γειτονικό Γαλάτσι, δεν θα είχαμε πρόβλημα στα Πατήσια γιατί έχουμε πολλαπλές εξόδους προς τα εκεί και θα μοιραζόταν η κίνηση.

----------


## Acinonyx

> αυτό που δεν μπορεί να κάνει το πρωτόκολλο το κάνουν οι αποφάσεις...
> Με τα λεγόμενά σου να συμπεράνω ότι για κάποιους κόμβους θα είναι απαγορευτικό να μπαίνουν σε confeds αν δεν τηρούν αποστάσεις (hops) ασφαλείας από άλλα confeds (η δεν υπάρχουν πολλαπλές διασυνδέσεις μεταξύ τους)?
> Μετρήστε το σαν ελάττωμα και αυτό....


Δεν χρειάζεται καμία απόσταση ασφαλείας. Ανάμεσα στα confederations χρειάζονται πάνω από ένα σημείο διασύνδεσης.

Όταν όμως δύο confederation είναι γεωγραφικά απομακρυσμένα όπως Πατήσια-Πειραιάς τα σημεία διασύνδεσης θα είναι περιορισμένα. Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση *το σημείο διασύνδεσης είναι μόνο ένα* (μέσω hfq).

----------


## mojiro

Ο Vassilis1 έκανε Link με τον Speedy1
Ο SV1EFT ξαναγύρησε τρέχοντας στο Olsr
Τα Link του SV1EFT για την ώρα είναι ανέπαφα
Ο Petzi & Xrisoula ειναι εκτός εώς ότου ο Petzi φτιάξει πάλι τα Configs
Ο ShadowCaster θα βγει εκτός μιας και δε μπορεί να το συντηρεί λόγω καθηκόντων
Ο Stef μπορεί να μπει στο Olsr δεδομένου ότι έχει 2 Link με το Confederation
Ο γράφων θα είναι εκτός Αττικής αύριο και δε θα παραβρεθεί σε ενδεχόμενη συνάντηση

----------


## mojiro

Επίσης για την ώρα νομίζω ότι δεν ειπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα δρομολόγησης.

Μάθετε να φτίαχνετε Config's σωστά για να μην ξαναπαρουσιαστούν λάθη.

Φροντίστε να φτιάξετε όλα τα Link σας μιας και στα πρόσφατα κατέβασματα
Link φάνηκαν οι τρομερές αδυναμίες των Links.

Δεδομένου αυτής της απογύμνωσης το Olsr έκανε δουλειά και δε προτειμούσε
αυτά τα άθλια Link παρά μόνο όταν έμειναν μόνο αυτά.

----------


## akops76

> Ο Vassilis1 έκανε Link με τον Speedy1
> Ο SV1EFT ξαναγύρησε τρέχοντας στο Olsr
> Τα Link του SV1EFT για την ώρα είναι ανέπαφα
> Ο Petzi & Xrisoula ειναι εκτός εώς ότου ο Petzi φτιάξει πάλι τα Configs
> Ο ShadowCaster θα βγει εκτός μιας και δε μπορεί να το συντηρεί λόγω καθηκόντων
> Ο Stef μπορεί να μπει στο Olsr δεδομένου ότι έχει 2 Link με το Confederation
> Ο γράφων θα είναι εκτός Αττικής αύριο και δε θα παραβρεθεί σε ενδεχόμενη συνάντηση


Eνημερωτικα...οσο αφορα το κομμάτι της διαχείρισης του router του shadowcaster, θα γίνεται απο εμένα για οσο διάστημα απουσιάζει.

Αντώνης

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mojiro
> 
> Ο ShadowCaster θα βγει εκτός μιας και δε μπορεί να το συντηρεί λόγω καθηκόντων
> 
> 
> Eνημερωτικα...οσο αφορα το κομμάτι της διαχείρισης του router του shadowcaster, θα γίνεται απο εμένα για οσο διάστημα απουσιάζει.
> 
> Αντώνης


Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μπει ένα ΜΤ ώστε να έχουμε λίγο παραπάνω ταχύτητα με κανα nstreme ? Η' δεν θα το σηκώσει ο router του ?

----------


## akops76

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από akops76
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mojiro
> 
> ...


Δύσκολο...
α. Διοτι πρέπει να τον πείσεις να αλλάξει ιδεoλογία και..να βάλει mikrotik  :: 

β. Το μηχανήμα που έχει για router..είναι ενα P3...που δύσκολα θα σηκώσει nstreme. Ηδη το μηχάνημα...με την netgear MA311 ως AP και το traffic shaping..ψιλοζορίζεται...

----------


## petzi

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από petzi
> 
> αυτό που δεν μπορεί να κάνει το πρωτόκολλο το κάνουν οι αποφάσεις...
> Με τα λεγόμενά σου να συμπεράνω ότι για κάποιους κόμβους θα είναι απαγορευτικό να μπαίνουν σε confeds αν δεν τηρούν αποστάσεις (hops) ασφαλείας από άλλα confeds (η δεν υπάρχουν πολλαπλές διασυνδέσεις μεταξύ τους)?
> Μετρήστε το σαν ελάττωμα και αυτό....
> 
> 
> Δεν χρειάζεται καμία απόσταση ασφαλείας. Ανάμεσα στα confederations χρειάζονται πάνω από ένα σημείο διασύνδεσης.
> 
> Όταν όμως δύο confederation είναι γεωγραφικά απομακρυσμένα όπως Πατήσια-Πειραιάς τα σημεία διασύνδεσης θα είναι περιορισμένα. Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση *το σημείο διασύνδεσης είναι μόνο ένα* (μέσω hfq).


αυτό ακριβώς ήθελα να πώ... ότι το πρωτοκολλο μας υπαγορεύει λινκς. Μας λέει να φτιάξουμε λινκς που κανένας από τις δύο μεριές δεν προσπάθησε. Και αφού δεν το προσπάθησε κανένας μας υπαγορεύει είτε να κόψουμε είτε να απομονώσουμε κόμβους για να δουλεψει καλύτερα.
Αυτό είναι το μειονέκτημα/απαίτηση ότι πρέπει να υπάρχει ένας σχεδιασμός στα εξωτερικά λινκς ώστε να αποφεύγεται το φαινόμενο της "ρουφήχτρας" και να ευνοείται η καλή διασύνδεση μεταξύ των confeds.

Στο confederation του Πειραιά δώσαμε μεγάλη προσοχή στη βελτίωση όλων των εσωτερικών λινκ (μετά από τόσους μήνες έξακολουθούν να υπάρχουν bazoλινκς) και όχι στον σχεδιασμό εξωτερικών links που εξακολουθούσαν να γίνονται χωρίς κανένα προγραμματισμό. 

Στο κλασσικό bgp ένα μπαζοlink "καταγγέλλεται" στο σχετικό topic και ο κομβούχος το φτιάχνει, ο γείτονας το κόβει κλπ κλπ. Αντίθετα στο confed η διακοπή ενός λινκ (που χάλασε έστω και συμπτωματικά) μπορεί να φέρει ακόμα μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα εντός και εκτός. Για να μη μιλήσω βέβαια για πληγωμένους εγωισμούς κλπ κλπ

----------


## petzi

> Eνημερωτικα...οσο αφορα το κομμάτι της διαχείρισης του router του shadowcaster, θα γίνεται απο εμένα για οσο διάστημα απουσιάζει.
> 
> Αντώνης


Το link με τον matsula ποιός θα το κοιτάξει?

----------


## petzi

> Ο Petzi & Xrisoula ειναι εκτός εώς ότου ο Petzi φτιάξει πάλι τα Configs


ποιός στο είπε εσένα αυτό?
Διαψεύδεται κατηγορηματικά. το σωστό είναι :




> Ο Petzi & Xrisoula ειναι εκτός.

----------


## Cha0s

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από akops76
> 
> 
> Eνημερωτικα...οσο αφορα το κομμάτι της διαχείρισης του router του shadowcaster, θα γίνεται απο εμένα για οσο διάστημα απουσιάζει.
> 
> Αντώνης
> 
> 
> Το link με τον matsula ποιός θα το κοιτάξει?


Γενικά την μαύρη τρύπα 'matsulas' πρέπει να κοιτάξει κάποιος ή να τον βγάλει εκτός αφού τα λινκς του σέρνονται.

Το 99% των φορών που θα περάσω από εκεί θα φτάνω μέχρι πριν τον matsulas με 2ms και μετά θα χτυπάω 102ms στα επόμενα hops  ::  

Και βασικά απότι βλέπω υπάρχουν εναλλακτικές διαδρομές εσωτερικά στο confederation.
*Γιατί επιμένει τότε να με πηγαίνει από foxer-matsulas-shadowcaster που είναι μπαζοδιαδρομή;;;*

----------


## akops76

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από akops76
> 
> 
> Eνημερωτικα...οσο αφορα το κομμάτι της διαχείρισης του router του shadowcaster, θα γίνεται απο εμένα για οσο διάστημα απουσιάζει.
> 
> Αντώνης
> 
> 
> Το link με τον matsula ποιός θα το κοιτάξει?


Καλη ερώτηση... Ενημερωτικά πάντος...εγω για οσο λείπει ο Νίκος...θα αναλάβω κυριως το κομμάτι που αφορα καθεαυτού τον router του.

Προβλήματα που αφορούν links το βλέπω δύσκολο να τα κοιταω(πχ κεντραρίσματα, καλωδιώσεις)...στην χειρότερη θα τα κοιτάει ο Νίκος στις άδειες του(εννοείται οτι στο ενδιάμεσο διάστημα αν χρειάζεται το προβληματικο link θα κατεβαίνει). 

Τώρα για το συγκεκριμμένο θέμα...το έχω ακούσει γενικά οτι υπάρχει πρόβλημα..όμως δεν το εχω ψάξει ο ίδιος..μιας και ο Νίκος..δεν έχει εφυγε ακόμα φαντάρος!!!

Αντώνης

----------


## anka

Δυο νέοι κόμβοι είναι από σήμερα μέλη του confederation. Οι Magman #9875 και Magman2 #12441  ::

----------


## matsulas

ping me shadow-foxer

----------


## Cha0s

Να βάλω να κατεβαίνει το τελευταίο Lost και να ξαναδοκιμάσεις;

Όταν έχει traffic η διαδρομή foxer-matsulas-shadowcaster χτυπάει 100-150ms κάτι που είναι απαράδεκτο.-

----------


## mojiro

Το traffic αυτης της γραμμης ειναι 10/10 mbit μονιμως και δυστηχως δεν
εχει nstreme ή εστω turbo επειδη δε τραβαει το μηχανημα του matsula.

κατι πρεπει να γινει με αυτο το θεμα. εχει καταντησει πολυ κουραστικο.

----------


## B52

Mεχρι να βαλετε αλλο μηχανημα μπορειτε να το γυρισετε σε Turbo χωρις να ανεβασει cpu load ...

----------


## Cha0s

Ή μπορεί απλά να κλείσει το λινκ foxer-matsulas που μας έχει σκίσει.

Και όταν αξιωθεί να το φτιάξει τότε το ξανασηκώνει...

----------


## Cha0s

Επίσης:




> *Γιατί επιμένει τότε να με πηγαίνει από foxer-matsulas-shadowcaster που είναι μπαζοδιαδρομή;;;*


  ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

δε σε παει απο εκει ακριβως...
ειναι ασυμετρη διαδρομη - κανε ενα traceroute παλι

----------


## spirosco

Ρε παιδια μην παιζετε με απλα αλφακια σε διαδρομες που ρουφανε τραφικ.
Αυτο ειναι κανονας πλεον.

----------


## Cha0s

> δε σε παει απο εκει ακριβως...
> ειναι ασυμετρη διαδρομη - κανε ενα traceroute παλι


Η διαδρομή είναι cha0s-papashark-foxer-matsulas-shadow-tenorism-spirosco-alex-ysam2

Και στο πήγαινε και στο έλα.
Πάνω από μήνα ισχύει αυτή η διαδρομή μόνιμα είτε έχει 1ms lag είτε 1second  ::  

Το olsr δεν υποτίθεται ότι θα έκανε αυτή την δουλειά; Να κόψει τα μπαζολινκς...

Σύμφωνα με τους χάρτες του confederation εναλλακτικές με καλύτερους χρόνους υπάρχουν...αλλά επιμένει να με πηγαίνει από εκεί, εκτός αν κλείσει το λινκ foxer-matsulas όπου θα με κάνει ένα μικρό κύκλο +3-4hops και μετά θα ξαναπεράσω από matsulas....


Φαντάσου να παίζατε με άλλο ibgp πρωτόκολλο που δεν τσέκαρε την ποιότητα των λινκς  ::   ::

----------


## manoskol

Διαβασε περι των ETX που αναφέρει ο Βασιλης και θα καταλάβεις γιατι δεν σε πάει απο αλλου, η μονη διεξοδος απο αυτο ειναι να βγουν μελετημένα 
ενναλακτικες μεσα στο confed...... αλλα αυτο προυποθέτει αλλα πραγματα....

----------


## Cha0s

> Διαβασε περι των ETX που αναφέρει ο Βασιλης και θα καταλάβεις γιατι δεν σε πάει απο αλλου, η μονη διεξοδος απο αυτο ειναι να βγουν μελετημένα 
> ενναλακτικες μεσα στο confed...... αλλα αυτο προυποθέτει αλλα πραγματα....


Καλά θα διαβάσω μόλις βρω χρόνο, αλλά αν είναι έτσι απλά να μην με πηγαίνει από τις γρήγορες διαδρομές μάλλον για μία τρύπα στο νερό το κόβω το όλο επιχείρημα...

Αν ήταν να έβγαιναν λινκς τότε το olsr είναι άχρηστο.
Λινκς θα βγαίνανε ούτως ή άλλος.
Το θέμα υποτίθεται ήταν να επιλέγονται οι γρήγορες ανάμεσα σε μία ομάδα κόμβων...

----------


## mojiro

1. ηταν σε συχνοτητα με παρεμβολες απο turbo
2. μετακινηθηκε σε αλλη συχνοτητα καθαρη
3. αλλαχτηκε σε turbo
4. δε πεζει τελεια λογω της συχνοτητας στην οποια δε συντονιζει το πανελ του foxer
5. μπηκε traffic shapping
6. πιανει maximum 16.3/16.3 στο tcp both πλεον
7. το link matsulas-shadowcaster κατεβηκε προσωρινα

----------


## spirosco

Dejavou παιδες.
panelakia, απλα αλφακια, wrapakia,routerakia τιγκα στα nstreme και η πυροσβεστικη standby, ατροφικα linuxakia κι αλλα "ακια" δεν ειναι για διαδρομες που ρουφανε traffic.
Διαφορετικα prepend ή τρελλο limit στα p2p (σαν προσωρινη λυση).

----------


## papashark

Μια χαρά είναι τα panelάκια όταν δεν ενοχλείς και δεν σε ενοχλούν άλλοι, και είναι μικρή η απόσταση.

Εχω δει 40mbit με turbo σε απόσταση 4χλμ, απλά παίζει να ήταν και το μοναδικό λινκ σε ακτίνα 100χλμ....

Αν και σε γενικές γραμμές συμφωνώ μαζί σου Σπύρο, στο σημερινό awmn δεν χωράνε όλα αυτά που αναφέρεις, πόσο μάλλον αύριο μεθαύριο...

Εχω στο πρόγραμμα (μαζί με τους Ολυμπιακούς του Πεκίνου) να ξυλώσω κάποια από τα panels του foxer και να μπουν πιάτα (μάλλον θα αφήσω στα 2 κοντινά μονάχα που είναι λιγότερο από 1000 μέτρα).

----------


## mojiro

> Μια χαρά είναι τα panelάκια όταν δεν ενοχλείς και δεν σε ενοχλούν άλλοι, και είναι μικρή η απόσταση.
> 
> Εχω δει 40mbit με turbo σε απόσταση 4χλμ, απλά παίζει να ήταν και το μοναδικό λινκ σε ακτίνα 100χλμ....


μα ετσι θα κοντευε να παιζει το matsulink εαν το βαζα στην σωστη συχνοτητα

----------


## nikpanGR

ρε παιδιά τι πάθατε με τον matsula?As πάει κάποιος να τον βοηθήσει αν δημιουργεί πρόβλημα,όχι μόνο να του την λέτε από εδώ,δεν το βρίσκω πρέπων.Αν θέλετε μπορώ κι εγώ να βοηθήσω,αλλά λυστε το πρόβλημα με pm ή ένα τηλέφωνο μην τον δίνετε ψυχρά...κριμα....Εγω μπορώ να βοηθήσω στην στόχευση και σε ότι άλλο χρειαστεί...

----------


## mojiro

αφου δε γνωριζεις τι εχει προηγηθει γιατι δε ρωτας να μαθεις ?

----------


## B52

> ρε παιδιά τι πάθατε με τον matsula?As πάει κάποιος να τον βοηθήσει αν δημιουργεί πρόβλημα,όχι μόνο να του την λέτε από εδώ,δεν το βρίσκω πρέπων.Αν θέλετε μπορώ κι εγώ να βοηθήσω,αλλά λυστε το πρόβλημα με pm ή ένα τηλέφωνο μην τον δίνετε ψυχρά...κριμα....Εγω μπορώ να βοηθήσω στην στόχευση και σε ότι άλλο χρειαστεί...


Που ειδες να του τη λεμε.... ? απλα λεμε λυσης χωρις να κατεβει το λινκ και να μεγαλωσει λιγο το bandwith γιατι δημιουργει προβλημα, μεχρι να βρεθει πιο μονιμη λυση.

----------


## vassilis3

@ Cha0s
μήπως τώρα που έφυγε επιτέλους η χρυσούλα & ο petzi απο το OLSR είναι ώρα να δοκιμάσουμε να ανοιξουμε το λινκ μας να δούμε πως πάει?

----------


## aangelis

> Εχω στο πρόγραμμα (μαζί με τους Ολυμπιακούς του Πεκίνου) να ξυλώσω κάποια από τα panels του foxer και να μπουν πιάτα


μήπως να βάλουμε κανένα βύσμα να κάνουν οι κινέζοι πιο γρήγορα τους ολυμπιακούς;  ::

----------


## mojiro

παρατηρηθηκε προβλημα με το default gateway σε καναδυο routers.
ενας απο αυτος ειναι του matsula.

οποιος εχει προσβαση ας κατσει να του κανει αυτο το κολπακι με τα
διπλα routing tables.




> # traceroute http://www.cha0s.awmn
> traceroute to nadia.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.69), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
> 1 hermes.xrisoula.awmn (10.86.87.139) 0.231 ms 0.165 ms 0.121 ms
> 2 gw-xrisoula.shadowcaster.awmn (10.86.87.98) 0.480 ms 0.444 ms 0.525 ms
> *3 noname-x.x.x.135.acn.gr (x.x.x.135)  10.994 ms 4.535 ms 6.085 ms*
> 4 gw-sv1eft.foxer.awmn (10.80.189.89) 3.669 ms 18.999 ms 19.839 ms
> 5 gw-foxer.papashark.awmn (10.80.195.209) 3.565 ms 3.905 ms 4.076 ms
> 6 gw-papashark.cha0s.awmn (10.80.195.114) 5.862 ms 5.798 ms 18.933 ms

----------


## Cha0s

> @ Cha0s
> μήπως τώρα που έφυγε επιτέλους η χρυσούλα & ο petzi απο το OLSR είναι ώρα να δοκιμάσουμε να ανοιξουμε το λινκ μας να δούμε πως πάει?


Ας κάνουμε δοκιμή εγώ δεν έχω πρόβ (οι γυρω μου είχαν  ::  )

----------


## JollyRoger

ο παρών γύρω σου σε έψαχνε να σου πεί για το μνμ του βασίλη..!  ::   :: 

άντε σηκώστε το να δούμε πώς πάει  ::   ::

----------


## JollyRoger

```
traceroute to www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  gw-jollyroger.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.53)  1.835 ms  1.738 ms  1.430 ms
 2  gw-cha0s.vassilis.awmn (10.26.35.182)  4.990 ms  12.663 ms  4.994 ms
 3  gw-vassilis.sv1eft.awmn (10.84.231.105)  8.317 ms  3.922 ms  3.064 ms
 4  gw-sv1eft.tzitzis.awmn (10.84.231.165)  4.510 ms  6.568 ms  3.188 ms
 5  gw-tzitzis.sw1ggw.awmn (10.80.198.109)  6.153 ms  11.212 ms  7.005 ms
 6  * gw-sw1ggw.kakalos.awmn (10.80.198.122)  44.733 ms  41.076 ms
 7  router2.kakalos.awmn (10.87.216.71)  28.658 ms  49.954 ms  68.249 ms
 8  gw-akops76.sokratisg.awmn (10.80.205.250)  45.104 ms  53.194 ms  47.514 ms
 9  gw-router2.sokratisg.awmn (10.32.49.227)  47.954 ms  34.189 ms  34.899 ms
10  gw-sokratisg.sw1jra.awmn (10.32.54.21)  43.490 ms  60.675 ms  34.001 ms
11  gw-sw1jra.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.127.89)  97.035 ms  45.046 ms  50.618 ms
12  gw-sw1hfq.vaggos13.awmn (10.2.32.97)  60.693 ms  61.005 ms  56.357 ms
13  gw-vaggos13.acinonyx.awmn (10.2.16.73)  113.474 ms  97.648 ms  126.952 ms
14  * gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.217)  98.015 ms  121.490 ms
15  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  95.407 ms  94.076 ms  99.897 ms
16  rtr.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.133)  104.094 ms  79.103 ms  119.400 ms
17  www.awmn (10.19.143.13)  111.055 ms  99.054 ms  142.866 ms
```

  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

καλα μη νομιζεις οτι φτανω ποιο γρηγορα και χωρις το confederation



```
 1  hermes.xrisoula.awmn (10.86.87.139)  0.196 ms  0.138 ms  0.162 ms
 2  gw-xrisoula.sw1hfq.awmn (10.86.87.75)  3.011 ms  1.325 ms  0.968 ms
 3  gw-sw1hfq.vaggos13.awmn (10.2.32.97)  4.137 ms  5.425 ms  5.260 ms
 4  gw-vaggos13.acinonyx.awmn (10.2.16.73)  80.341 ms  118.402 ms  92.442 ms
 5  gw-acinonyx.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.233)  70.748 ms  152.955 ms  298.249 ms
 6  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  185.961 ms  118.122 ms  188.168 ms
 7  rtr.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.133)  171.515 ms  145.758 ms  97.648 ms
 8  www.awmn (10.19.143.13)  100.377 ms  89.148 ms  70.773 ms
```

----------


## vassilis3

Tracing route to http://www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms ns0.vassilis3.awmn [10.84.234.1]
2 22 ms 22 ms 14 ms gw-vassilis3.vassilis1.awmn [10.84.230.225]
3 6 ms 3 ms 2 ms gw-vassilis.sv1eft.awmn [10.84.231.105]
4 24 ms 22 ms 3 ms gw-sv1eft.foxer.awmn [10.80.189.89]
5 9 ms 29 ms * gw-foxer.matsulas.awmn [10.80.189.98]
6 30 ms 22 ms 27 ms gw-matsoulas.shadowcaster.awmn [10.86.86.137]
7 15 ms 24 ms 28 ms gw-shadowcaster.tenorism.awmn [10.86.86.146]
8 19 ms 12 ms 17 ms gw-tenorism.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.205]
9 30 ms 39 ms 43 ms gw-acinonyx.alexandros.awmn [10.34.61.233]
10 32 ms 36 ms 33 ms gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn [10.34.61.187]
11 31 ms 29 ms 55 ms rtr.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.133]
12 18 ms 19 ms 25 ms http://www.awmn [10.19.143.13]

Trace complete.

----------


## petzi

```
Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  10.86.90.129
  2     1 ms     1 ms    <1 ms  10.86.90.102
  3     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-romeo.jz.awmn [10.84.237.97]
  4     2 ms     2 ms     1 ms  gw-jz.speedy.awmn [10.84.239.98]
  5     7 ms    19 ms     3 ms  gw-tzitzis.sv1eft.awmn [10.84.231.166]
  6    14 ms     3 ms    14 ms  gw-airsam.foxer.awmn [10.87.196.166]
  7    15 ms     4 ms    30 ms  gw-vmanolis.matsoulas.awmn [10.80.194.154]
  8    30 ms    16 ms    17 ms  gw-matsoulas.shadowcaster.awmn [10.86.86.137][/color]  9    12 ms     4 ms    22 ms  gw-shadowcaster.tenorism.awmn [10.86.86.146]
 10    20 ms     5 ms    22 ms  gw-sw1jrb.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.197]
 11    20 ms    12 ms    33 ms  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn [10.34.61.217]
 12    25 ms    36 ms    18 ms  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn [10.34.61.187]
 13    26 ms    19 ms    33 ms  rtr.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.133]
 14    14 ms    33 ms    21 ms  www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
```

τι να πώ και εγώ που έφυγα και πάλι από κει πάω.....  ::

----------


## mojiro

> ```
> Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
> με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:
> 
>   1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  10.86.90.129
>   2     1 ms     1 ms    <1 ms  10.86.90.102
>   3     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-romeo.jz.awmn [10.84.237.97]
>   4     2 ms     2 ms     1 ms  gw-jz.speedy.awmn [10.84.239.98]
>   5     7 ms    19 ms     3 ms  gw-tzitzis.sv1eft.awmn [10.84.231.166]
> ...


καλα να παθεις  ::  
εγω παλι παω απο τον γκρουβακι  ::

----------


## papashark

> ```
> Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
> με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:
> 
>   1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  10.86.90.129
>   2     1 ms     1 ms    <1 ms  10.86.90.102
>   3     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-romeo.jz.awmn [10.84.237.97]
>   4     2 ms     2 ms     1 ms  gw-jz.speedy.awmn [10.84.239.98]
>   5     7 ms    19 ms     3 ms  gw-tzitzis.sv1eft.awmn [10.84.231.166]
> ...


Τίποτα δεν είναι τυχαίο  ::

----------


## sw1klk

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.sw1klk.awmn [10.84.247.65]
2 2 ms 1 ms <1 ms gw-sw1klk.terzis.awmn [10.84.245.173]
3 4 ms 5 ms 6 ms gw-terzis.vabiris.awmn [10.84.245.166]
4 21 ms 3 ms 22 ms gw-vabiris.akops76.awmn [10.80.205.253]
5 16 ms 15 ms 23 ms gw-akops76.sokratisg.awmn [10.80.205.250]
6 17 ms 16 ms 12 ms gw-router2.sokratisg.awmn [10.32.49.227]
7 6 ms 7 ms 5 ms gw-sokratisg.sw1jra.awmn [10.32.54.21]
8 49 ms 25 ms 44 ms gw-sw1jra.sw1hfq.awmn [10.17.127.89]
9 56 ms 32 ms 55 ms gw-sw1hfq.vaggos13.awmn [10.2.32.97]
10 98 ms 90 ms * gw-vaggos13.acinonyx.awmn [10.2.16.73]
11 70 ms 94 ms 81 ms gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn [10.34.61.217]
12 59 ms 47 ms 43 ms gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn [10.34.61.187]
13 43 ms 36 ms 51 ms rtr.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.133]
14 99 ms 99 ms 104 ms http://www.awmn [10.19.143.13]



Οχι τίποτα απλά απο Αμφιάλη πάμε.........  ::

----------


## papashark

Γουστάρω τρελλό γέλιο !

Από το confederation μας, στης Καλιθέας, και στο καπάκι Πατήσια  :: 

1ο hop η Καλιθέα
2ο hop τα Πατήσια
3ο η ψησταριά ο Σπιρόσκος
4ο ο Αλέξανδρος
5ο φτάσαμε !  :: 



Αντε να πολλαπλασιάζονται τα confeds !  ::

----------


## manoskol

Εχει βάλει το χερακι του ο sokratisg για ολα τα παραπανω traces.... 
ξερει αυτος ....και ξερει τι πρεπει να κάνει....
@mojiro, papashark.... δειτε και λιγο το bgp....

----------


## sokratisg

> Εχει βάλει το χερακι του ο sokratisg για ολα τα παραπανω traces.... 
> ξερει αυτος ....και ξερει τι πρεπει να κάνει....


Αμέσως να πετάξεις την μπιχτή σου εσύ! Σιχαμερή αράχνη!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

> Εχει βάλει το χερακι του ο sokratisg για ολα τα παραπανω traces.... 
> ξερει αυτος ....και ξερει τι πρεπει να κάνει....
> @mojiro, papashark.... δειτε και λιγο το bgp....


Bλέπω τις εξής διαδρομές :

(6454 7425 7260) 4444 8580 45 2801 (η επιλεγμένη)

(2339 1653 7425 7260) 4444 8580 45 2801

(4423 7561 6454 7425 7260) 4444 8580 45 2801

(5091 3473 4343 1790 7164 1552) 123 1286 45 2801

Ενώ η επόμενη αμέσως μεγαλύτερη είναι που είναι η 4371 4444 8580 45 2801 που την είδα στο ΒGP του shadowcaster, αλλά δεν την είδα στου klk τον router.

Οι 4 πρώτες είναι ισάξιες, οπότε έτυχε να πάει από τα 2 confed που αντί για 4 hop είναι στην πραγματικότητα 8-9...

Τώρα θέλω να πιστεύω (και να ελπίζω) ότι επέλεξε να βγει από τον Terzis, γιατί από εκεί είχε την καλύτερη διαδρομή μέχρι την έξοδο από το confedation, και όχι επειδή ήταν η ποιό κοντινή (αν και μόνο το πρώτο hop άλλαζε από τα 3 και γινόταν από 1 σε 2 ή 3).

Βέβαια άμα είμασταν και τα 3 confed ένα, θα είχε διαλέξει την καλύτερη δυνατή διαδρομή μέχρι τον acιnonyχ για να βγει μετά και να πάει στον Αλέξανδρο. Ενώ άμα είμασταν 10 confed, θα είχε πάει όπως τύχει..

----------


## Acinonyx

> Εχει βάλει το χερακι του ο sokratisg για ολα τα παραπανω traces.... 
> ξερει αυτος ....και ξερει τι πρεπει να κάνει....


Αχ, αυτά τα χεράκια...

----------


## sw1klk

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.sw1klk.awmn [10.84.247.65]
2 1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-sw1klk.terzis.awmn [10.84.245.173]
3 3 ms 2 ms 2 ms gw-terzis.vabiris.awmn [10.84.245.166]
4 9 ms 2 ms 2 ms gw-vabiris.akops76.awmn [10.80.205.253]
5 12 ms 4 ms 2 ms gw-akops76.sokratisg.awmn [10.80.205.250]
6 3 ms 4 ms 4 ms gw-router2.sokratisg.awmn [10.32.49.227]
7 12 ms 28 ms 6 ms gw-sokratisg.sw1jra.awmn [10.32.54.21]
8 39 ms 20 ms 9 ms gw-sw1jra.sw1hfq.awmn [10.17.127.89]
9 26 ms 19 ms 29 ms gw-sw1hfq.vaggos13.awmn [10.2.32.97]
10 362 ms 345 ms 398 ms 10.2.16.73
11 * * 205 ms gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn [10.34.61.217]
12 420 ms 466 ms 412 ms gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn [10.34.61.187]
13 479 ms 386 ms 163 ms rtr.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.133]
14 324 ms 464 ms 414 ms http://www.awmn [10.19.143.13]


Θα τα παίξουμε σήμερα???????????????????????????

----------


## papashark

Την ίδια στιγμή εγώ (με διαφορά 5" το πολύ):



```
Tracing route to www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  taratsa.papashark.awmn [10.80.195.254]
  2     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-papashark.foxer.awmn [10.80.195.210]
  3     2 ms     1 ms     3 ms  gw-foxer.matsulas.awmn [10.80.189.98]
  4     3 ms     2 ms     5 ms  gw-matsoulas.shadowcaster.awmn [10.86.86.137]
  5     3 ms     3 ms     2 ms  10.86.86.146
  6     8 ms     6 ms     5 ms  10.17.119.205
  7     5 ms    13 ms     4 ms  10.34.61.217
  8     8 ms     7 ms     7 ms  10.34.61.187
  9     6 ms     5 ms     6 ms  10.19.143.133
 10     9 ms     9 ms    10 ms  10.19.143.13

Trace complete.
```

(ασχετο, γιατί μαμιέτε ο dns μου ?)

----------


## sokratisg

> Αχ, αυτά τα χεράκια...


  ::   ::   ::  

Όλα είναι πλέον όπως πριν, με τους gRooV και aries_manos σε κοινό AS (2581)

----------


## papashark

Παρατηρήσεις :

1) Και εγώ και ο Klk περνάμε από το confed Πειραιά.

2) Ο κλκ έτυχε να περνάει από τα confed Καλιθέας και Πατησίων, ενώ εγώ από τον Spirosco, και οι δύο διαδρομές ήταν ισάξιες έξοδοι

3) Eσωτερικά εγώ είχα ETX=1.06+1.06=2.12 (foxer-matsulas-shadowcaster), και ο klk είχε ETX=1.11+1.03+1.00=3.14 (terzis-vabiris-akops), ενώ για να έβγαινε από εκεί που βγήκα εγώ ήθελε ακόμα ένα hop μέσα στο confed (από τον akops θα πήγαινε στον shadowcaster) και θα είχε ETX 4.14. 

4) Βέβαια αν η βάση του ETX ήταν 0.00, θα έκανε πολύ ποιο μεγάλη διαδρομή εσωτερικά αφού οι διαδρομές από τον klk μέχρι τον foxer που περνάω εγώ είναι όλες χωρίς penalty, άρα θα ήταν όλες 0.00 και το foxer-matsulas-shadowcaster θα ήταν στο σύνολο 0.12 (μπόλικα 0.00 + 0.06 +0.06) όπου θα ήταν μικρότερο από το 0.14 (0.11+0.03+0.00) και θα το προτιμούσε.

5) Ο klk ενώ περνάει καλά μέσα από το confed 10853, τον τρώει λίγο με τo confed 4444, και πεθαίνει στο confed 8502, όπου εκει το λινκ vaggos13-acinonyx υποφέρει (από τον Χ λόγο που δεν γνωρίζω και δεν με ενδιαφέρει για την ώρα).


Τα καλά του confed και τα κακά του routing του awmn.
+Το confed σε περνάει από την καλύτερη δυνατή διαδρομή μέσα του
- Κανένας δεν σου εγγυάτε ότι εκεί που θα καταλήξεις εκτος confed θα περάσεις καλά ή κακά....

----------


## JollyRoger

άρα εφόσον εσωτερικά λόγω κύκλων προφανώς υπάρχει περισσότερο bandwidth διαθέσιμο, δε βγαίνει το συμπέρασμα οτι τα confederations χρειάζονται αφενός πολλές (για να μοιράζεται το bandwidth) και εφετέρου καλές εξόδους?...

Εννοώ δεν είναι προτιμότερο να κόβεται το confederation στο καλύτερο δυνατό λινκ, ωστε αφού εκεί θα μαζέβεται η κίνηση, να μη μπουκώνει?  ::

----------


## papashark

> άρα εφόσον εσωτερικά λόγω κύκλων προφανώς υπάρχει περισσότερο bandwidth διαθέσιμο, δε βγαίνει το συμπέρασμα οτι τα confederations χρειάζονται αφενός πολλές (για να μοιράζεται το bandwidth) και εφετέρου καλές εξόδους?...
> 
> Εννοώ δεν είναι προτιμότερο να κόβεται το confederation στο καλύτερο δυνατό λινκ, ωστε αφού εκεί θα μαζέβεται η κίνηση, να μη μπουκώνει?


Οσο ποιο μικρά είναι τα confed τόσο ποιο πολύ αυξάνονται οι πιθανότητες να συμβεί αυτό που έπαθε ο klk, να περάσει όσο το δυνατόν καλύτερα μέσα από το confed και μετά να τον πιει. Οσο μεγαλύτερο είναι το confed, τόσο λιγότερες πιθανότητες έχεις να τον πιεις, γιατί αργείς να βγεις.

----------


## JollyRoger

θες να πείς οτι αντέχει το olsr & το bgp να ψάχνει σε as 600-1000κόμβους?  :: 

Αναγκαστικά δεν μιλάμε για πάνω απο 1 confederation?...

μιλάω για οποιοδήποτε σημείο διακοπής, οτι προφανώς είναι πιο έξυπνο απο απο πλευράς εξοικονόμισης latency & bandwidth να γίνεται στο δύνατότερο διαθέσιμο link....

και πρόφανώς να υπάρχουν και πολλά τέτοια (edit: έξοδοι εννοώ), οπότε να μοιράζεται μέσω bgp hopsτο traffic άνεφ προβλήματος...

διαφωνείς?  ::

----------


## petzi

για παραπάνω σου μιλάει. Μικρομεσαια που "εφάπτονται" μεταξύ τους με bgp λινκς ώστε να μην χρειάζεται να βγαίνεις στο ψυχαναγκαστικό bgp.

----------


## JollyRoger

::  κάπου χαθήκαμε...  ::  συνεννοηση μπιφτέκι...  ::

----------


## papashark

> θες να πείς οτι αντέχει το olsr & το bgp να ψάχνει σε as 600-1000κόμβους? 
> 
> Αναγκαστικά δεν μιλάμε για πάνω απο 1 confederation?...


Ναι για πάνω από 1 confed μιλάμε, αλλά όπως είπε και ο petzi, αν θα έχουμε 5-6 confed που θα εφάπτονται με καμιά 10αρι λινκς το καθένα, θα μοιράζετε πολύ το traffic.

Σκέψου αν το confed Ηλιούπολης αποροφήση όλα τα ΝΠ, θα έχετε αμέσως με τον 5-6 λινκ με το confed Πειραιά...

----------


## manoskol

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> Αχ, αυτά τα χεράκια...
> 
> 
>     
> 
> Όλα είναι πλέον όπως πριν, με τους gRooV και aries_manos σε κοινό AS (2581)


Σαφώς ειναι καλυτερα τα πραγματα τώρα... 

http://stats.patissia.awmn/plugins/weat ... plugin.php 

 ::

----------


## manoskol

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από manoskol
> 
> Εχει βάλει το χερακι του ο sokratisg για ολα τα παραπανω traces.... 
> ξερει αυτος ....και ξερει τι πρεπει να κάνει....
> @mojiro, papashark.... δειτε και λιγο το bgp....
> 
> 
> Bλέπω τις εξής διαδρομές :
> 
> ...


Τωρα πώς ειναι ?

λογικα οπου εβλεπες 4444 8580 πρεπει να βλέπεις 4444 2581 8580
οποτε λογικα εχεις best αλλη (την τελευταια που δεν επιρεαζεται ? )
μηπως πρεπει να κανεται μερικα ακομα link μεσα στο confed.... ή να κανεται μικροτερα και ποιο ευελικτα confed....
εμεις εδω εχουμε καταληξει οτι τα εξωτερικά <ή το πολύ = εσωτερικά links 
 ::

----------


## gRooV

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από manoskol
> 
> Εχει βάλει το χερακι του ο sokratisg για ολα τα παραπανω traces.... 
> ξερει αυτος ....και ξερει τι πρεπει να κάνει....
> 
> 
> Αμέσως να πετάξεις την μπιχτή σου εσύ! *Σιχαμερή αράχνη!*


LOL  ::   ::

----------


## sw1klk

Καλά είχε πει ένας φίλος μου το δίκτυο είναι απρόσωπο....

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.sw1klk.awmn [10.84.247.65]
2 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-sw1klk.terzis.awmn [10.84.245.173]
3 4 ms 3 ms 2 ms gw-terzis.vabiris.awmn [10.84.245.166]
4 13 ms 2 ms 3 ms gw-vabiris.akops76.awmn [10.80.205.253]
5 7 ms 7 ms 4 ms gw-akops76.shadowcaster.awmn [10.86.86.141]
6 19 ms 5 ms 5 ms gw-shadowcaster.tenorism.awmn [10.86.86.146]
7 6 ms 5 ms 7 ms gw-tenorism.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.205]
8 26 ms 12 ms 9 ms gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn [10.34.61.217]
9 7 ms 19 ms 22 ms gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn [10.34.61.187]
10 6 ms 9 ms 11 ms rtr.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.133]
11 9 ms 6 ms 12 ms http://www.awmn [10.19.143.13]

Τώρα τι θα πείτε????? Πείτε κάτι σας παρακαλώ....

----------


## papashark

> Καλά είχε πει ένας φίλος μου το δίκτυο είναι απρόσωπο....
> 
> 1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.sw1klk.awmn [10.84.247.65]
> 2 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-sw1klk.terzis.awmn [10.84.245.173]
> 3 4 ms 3 ms 2 ms gw-terzis.vabiris.awmn [10.84.245.166]
> 4 13 ms 2 ms 3 ms gw-vabiris.akops76.awmn [10.80.205.253]
> 5 7 ms 7 ms 4 ms gw-akops76.shadowcaster.awmn [10.86.86.141]
> 6 19 ms 5 ms 5 ms gw-shadowcaster.tenorism.awmn [10.86.86.146]
> 7 6 ms 5 ms 7 ms gw-tenorism.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.205]
> ...


Aυτο που έχουμε πει πολλές φορές, το routing με το BGP στο awmn είναι "αν σου κάτσει".

Ετσι εδώ έγινε αλλαγή στον κόμβο που ενώνει τα confed Καλιθέας και Πατησίων (είχε μπει στο confed Καλιθέας, μείωνοντας την διαδρομή τους στο ένα hop), οπότε άλλαξε η "συντομότερη" διαδρομή κατά BGP και από την νέα απλά *τυγχάνει* να περνάς καλύτερα...

----------


## manoskol

Πάνο δεν ετυχε....
Απλά μoιραστηκε το traffic....
από το looking glass του groov... (απο κει που περναγατε πριν.....)

http://stats.sw1hfq.awmn/

1 <1 ms <1 ms 1 ms router.sw1hfq.awmn [10.17.127.65] 

2 1 ms 2 ms 1 ms gw-sw1hfq.vaggos13.awmn [10.2.32.97] 

3 2 ms 3 ms 3 ms gw-vaggos13.acinonyx.awmn [10.2.16.73] 

4 4 ms 2 ms 2 ms gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn [10.34.61.217] 

5 6 ms 5 ms 13 ms gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn [10.34.61.187] 

6 4 ms 4 ms 4 ms rtr.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.133] 

7 4 ms 4 ms 16 ms http://www.awmn [10.19.143.13] 

.....
Ολα ειναι θεμα σχεδιασμου... και προπάντων εξοπλισμου...
και τα κακομοιρα τα rb του vaggos13 δεν αντεχουν το full traffic.... που
τους αναγκαζε το link με groov να σηκώνουν ....

----------


## mojiro

Λέιντις & Τζέντλεμεν

_Πας-πας-πας με το Olsr πως θα πας ?
Να το ξέρεις
Πας-πας-πας με το Olsr από που θα πας ?
Θα υποφέρεις...

Άμα τα πακέτα μου σε απορίψουνε...
Άμα το DC δεν αγγίξεις...
Όποια διαδρομή και αν προτειμάς από τη δικιά μου θα πας!

Πας-πας-πας με το Olsr πως θα πας ?
Να το ξέρεις
Πας-πας-πας με το Olsr από που θα πας ?
Θα υποφέρεις...

Αν τα links μας πέσουνε...
Αν τα routes μας τελειώσουνε...
Τα Confedarations θα μας σώσουνε...

Πας-πας-πας με το Olsr πως θα πας ?
Να το ξέρεις
Πας-πας-πας με το Olsr από που θα πας ?
Θα υποφέρεις...

Δικό σας_

 ::

----------


## sokratisg

> Λέιντις & Τζέντλεμεν
> .........
> .........


Έγραψες!!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## prometheus

δώσμου δώσμου δώσμου ένα link σου, θέλω να γίνω το bb σου !!!

----------


## papashark

> δώσμου δώσμου δώσμου ένα link σου, θέλω να γίνω το bb σου !!!


βας, βας, βας, ο ολσρ.....

----------


## spirosco

το bb σερνει καραβι

----------


## papashark

> το bb σερνει καραβι


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## sw1klk

1.  ::  
Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: ftp.b52.awmn [10.42.44.1]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.sw1klk.awmn [10.84.247.65]
2 11 ms <1 ms 1 ms gw-sw1klk.speedy.awmn [10.84.247.114]
3 2 ms 1 ms 1 ms 10.84.230.253
4 37 ms 11 ms 3 ms gw-vassilis1.hook.awmn [10.84.230.249]
5 18 ms 8 ms 6 ms gw-hook.b52.awmn [10.42.44.210]
6 9 ms 24 ms 8 ms ftp.b52.awmn [10.42.44.1]

================

2.  ::  
Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: ns.philip.awmn [10.17.121.1]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.sw1klk.awmn [10.84.247.65]
2 3 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-sw1klk.sv1ceb.awmn [10.84.247.110]
3 2 ms 2 ms 1 ms gw-sv1ceb.sw1ggw.awmn [10.80.198.97]
4 35 ms 57 ms 38 ms gw-sw1ggw.kakalos.awmn [10.80.198.122]
5 50 ms 34 ms 25 ms gw-kakalos.anka.awmn [10.87.197.157]
6 82 ms 77 ms 57 ms gw-anka.jkond.awmn [10.87.197.154]
7 48 ms 48 ms 43 ms gw-jkond.mary.awmn [10.83.251.250]
8 72 ms 75 ms 94 ms gw-mary.philip.awmn [10.17.121.105]
9 67 ms 60 ms 71 ms ns.philip.awmn [10.17.121.1]


Συμπέρασμα δικό μου είναι οτι η πρώτη που βγήκε από το confederation επαιξε καλύτερα, ενώ η 2η συνεχισέ μέσα στο confedaration και ιδού οι συνέπειες.

----------


## Philip

> traceroute to 10.84.247.65 (10.84.247.65), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
> 1 router.philip.awmn (10.17.121.2) 0.544 ms 0.631 ms 0.428 ms
> 2 gw-philip.mary.awmn (10.17.121.10 2.958 ms 0.789 ms 0.620 ms
> 3 gw-mary.jkond.awmn (10.83.251.249) 1.141 ms 1.592 ms 1.178 ms
> 4 gw-jkond.anka.awmn (10.87.197.153) 18.042 ms 15.406 ms 28.657 ms
> 5 gw-anka.kakalos.awmn (10.87.197.15 18.510 ms 16.215 ms 15.344 ms
> 6 gw-kakalos.sw1ggw.awmn (10.80.198.121) 35.654 ms 98.296 ms 43.924 ms
> 7 gw-sw1ggw.sv1ceb.awmn (10.80.198.9 89.616 ms 47.419 ms 51.240 ms
> 8 ns0.sw1klk.ns.awmn (10.84.247.65) 88.663 ms 56.624 ms 49.660 ms





> vector:/~
> root:# tracepath 10.84.247.65
> 1: vector.philip.awmn (10.17.121.11) 2.902ms pmtu 1500
> 1: router.philip.awmn (10.17.121.2) 1.384ms
> 2: gw-philip.mary.awmn (10.17.121.10 1.850ms
> 3: gw-mary.jkond.awmn (10.83.251.249) 2.446ms
> 4: gw-jkond.anka.awmn (10.87.197.153) 18.108ms
> 5: gw-anka.kakalos.awmn (10.87.197.15 15.240ms
> 6: gw-kakalos.sw1ggw.awmn (10.80.198.121) 56.569ms
> ...


και το καλό είναι ότι κατεβαζεις σφαίρα από εμένα με 120 kb.  :: 

άμα ήσουν cliend στην onmi μου θα κατεβαζες καλύτερα  ::

----------


## Philip

> traceroute to 10.84.247.65 (10.84.247.65), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
> 1 router.philip.awmn (10.17.121.2) 0.521 ms 0.382 ms 0.176 ms
> 2 gw-philip.babiz.awmn (10.17.121.115) 0.662 ms 0.577 ms 0.452 ms
> 3 gw-sv1gft.BaBiZ.awmn (10.32.50.117) 1.839 ms 1.581 ms 3.897 ms
> 4 gw-sv1gft.foxer.awmn (10.83.252.110) 6.382 ms 6.319 ms 5.377 ms
> 5 gw-foxer.sv1eft.awmn (10.80.189.90) 12.168 ms 8.420 ms 5.451 ms
> 6 gw-sv1eft.speedy.awmn (10.84.231.110) 11.302 ms 10.752 ms 8.917 ms
> 7 ns0.sw1klk.ns.awmn (10.84.247.65) 6.108 ms 9.891 ms 10.670 ms





> tracepath 10.84.247.65
> 1?: [LOCALHOST] pmtu 1500
> 1: router.philip.awmn (10.17.121.2) 0.984ms
> 2: gw-philip.babiz.awmn (10.17.121.115) 1.693ms
> 3: gw-sv1gft.BaBiZ.awmn (10.32.50.117) 9.751ms
> 4: gw-sv1gft.foxer.awmn (10.83.252.110) 6.466ms
> 5: gw-foxer.sv1eft.awmn (10.80.189.90) 16.624ms
> 6: 10.84.230.254 (10.84.230.254) asymm 5 6.630ms
> 7: router.sw1klk.awmn (10.84.247.65) asymm 6 16.094ms reached
> Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 7 back 6


κόβοντας το Link με τον Jkond <=>anka γύρισε από foxer μεριά και κατεβαζεις με 520 Kb.  :: 
καλύτερα βέβαια από ότι να περνάς από το *confffffffffffff ox κολλάει* 

*---Philip---*

----------


## sw1klk

> Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: ns.philip.awmn [10.17.121.1]
> με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:
> 
> 1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.sw1klk.awmn [10.84.247.65]
> 2 1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-sw1klk.speedy.awmn [10.84.247.114]
> 3 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms 10.84.230.253
> 4 8 ms 3 ms 3 ms gw-vassilis1.hook.awmn [10.84.230.249]
> 5 16 ms 54 ms 8 ms gw-hook.b52.awmn [10.42.44.210]
> 6 10 ms 27 ms 7 ms gw-babiz.philip.awmn [10.17.121.113]
> 7 15 ms 21 ms 8 ms ns.philip.awmn [10.17.121.1]


αποτέλεσμα:
confederation - bgp = 0 - 1

----------


## JollyRoger

> αποτέλεσμα:
> confederation - bgp = 0 - 1


στην προκειμένη περίπτωση προφανώς.. 

όμως δεν είναι τόσο απόλυτα τα πράματα... άν επιτευχθεί η χρυσή τομή μεταξύ μεθέγους confederation και εσωτερικών και εξωτερικών λίνκς, αν το σκεφτείς είναι πολύ καλύτερα απο οτι bgp....

εκεί που κοιτάγαν όλοι για "σουβλάκια" που θα έδιναν λιγότερα hops, τώρα κινούνται προς "σωστότερα" λινκς με καλύτερο bandwidth αφού "το κόμπλεξ των χοπς" ξεπερνιέται αυτομάτως....

δίνει τη δυνατότητα να αξιοποιηθούν πολύ περισσότερα λινκς και bandwidth... τώρα άλλο αυτά τα παρατράγουδα  ::   :: 


@confederaκηδες: ρε παιδιά το σπάσιμο τουλάχιστον στα 2 δεν το σκέφτεστε καθόλου?  ::

----------


## mojiro

> @confederaκηδες: ρε παιδιά το σπάσιμο τουλάχιστον στα 2 δεν το σκέφτεστε καθόλου?


μπορεις να παραθεσεις τα πλεονεκτηματα & τα μειονεκτηματα μιας τετοιας διασπασης ?

μετα θα πω και απο την πλευρα μου πως το βλεπω & πανω-κατω τι εχουμε
υποθεσει οτι θα συμβει.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: ns.philip.awmn [10.17.121.1]
> με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:
> 
> 1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.sw1klk.awmn [10.84.247.65]
> 2 1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-sw1klk.speedy.awmn [10.84.247.114]
> 3 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms 10.84.230.253
> 4 8 ms 3 ms 3 ms gw-vassilis1.hook.awmn [10.84.230.249]
> 5 16 ms 54 ms 8 ms gw-hook.b52.awmn [10.42.44.210]
> 6 10 ms 27 ms 7 ms gw-babiz.philip.awmn [10.17.121.113]
> ...


Δεν μπορείς να ξέρεις όμως τη επίδραση θα είχε μία θεωρητικά απότομη διάλυση του confederation. Προφανως οι διαδρομές με τα λιγότερα hops στο BGP θα έπηζαν ακαριαία.

----------


## papashark

> αποτέλεσμα:
> confederation - bgp = 0 - 1


Εξαιρετικά ατυχές συμπέρασμα, μεθοδολογία, διαδικασία, κλπ κλπ....

Αμα θες να την πεις στο confed μπορώ να σου στείλω δεκάδες τέτοια παραδείγματα, όλα θα είναι το ίδιο ατυχέστατα.

Το ίδιο μπορεί να γίνει από την άλλη για το BGP, πλην όμως τα συμπεράσματα δεν βγαίνουν έτσι.

----------


## vassilis3

είτε με olsr είτε χωρίς αυτό υπάρχουν κάποια πράγματα που αργά ή γρήγορα θα πρέπει να γίνουν
Πρώτος εγώ δηλωνω αδυναμία συντονισμού λόγο χρόνου. 
Παρ' όλα αυτά θέτω στα υπ' οψιν μερικές προτάσεις που ισως στο μέλλον θα μπορέσουν να υλοποιηθούν διακιδυνευοντας να βγώ και εκτός τοπικ.
Μιλώντας πάντα για την περιοχή μου αλλά και για αυτές που θα αντιμέτωπίσουν το ίδιο πρόβλημα αργότερα.

Χωρίς να χρονοτριβώ 

1. αναδιάρθρωση λινκς περιοχής (σχεδιασμός με μεζούρα και κυαλια)
2. ελεγχος - κεντραρισμα - κόψιμο και όλα αυτά με όρους (αν οχι, τοτε ναι και αν οχι , οχι))
3. διαμοιρασμός - καταμερισμός συχνοτήτων (που φτάσαμε)
4. υποστήριξη "φτωχων" κόμβων με δυνατοτητες αν υπαρχει δυνατότητα
5. κέντρο εποπτίας με κοινο web interface

όλα τα παραπάνω βέβαια προυποθέτουν διάθεση, συνεργασία, τεχνογνωσία και χρόνο.

----------


## papashark

+++ Vassilis (--- στην έλλειψη χρόνου του)

Βαγγέλη (klk), παραπάνω σκοπός μου δεν είναι να σε πικάρω, αλλά δεν μπορείς να συγκρίνεις ανόμοια πράγματα, έτσι δεν μπορείς τώρα να τυγχάνει κάτι να πηγαίνει καλά, αύριο όχι, μεθαύριο ναι, αντιμεθαύριο ποιός ξέρει....

Οσο είμαστε μέσα όμως, τα πράγματα θα πρέπει να είναι ποιο καλά.

Τα μειονεκτήματα μέχρι τώρα είναι 3

O τρόπος αύξησεις του ΕΤΧ 
Το ότι τραβάμε πολύ traffic κάτι που θα λυθεί μόλις γίνουν πολλά confeds
Το ότι τρώει παραπάνω CPU (αλλά όχι και τόσο μπροστά στα nstreme).


Αν θες να συζητήσουμε σοβαρά στην επόμενη συνάντηση μειονεκτήματα και πλεονεκτήματα επ' αυτών, και επί του τρόπου λειτουργείας του BGP, και όχι που και πότε τυγχαίνει να περνάμε καλύτερα  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JollyRoger
> 
> @confederaκηδες: ρε παιδιά το σπάσιμο τουλάχιστον στα 2 δεν το σκέφτεστε καθόλου? 
> 
> 
> μπορεις να παραθεσεις τα πλεονεκτηματα & τα μειονεκτηματα μιας τετοιας διασπασης ?
> 
> μετα θα πω και απο την πλευρα μου πως το βλεπω & πανω-κατω τι εχουμε
> υποθεσει οτι θα συμβει.


Γενικά το σκέφτομαι... οτι μιλάμε για μια κατάσταση, σαν να είχαμε 5-6-10 κόμβους στην αττική... μόνο που υπάρχει η ευελιξία πλέον, να ξεπεραστούν φυσικά εμπόδια που "όριζαν" τα χοπς άρα και τη δρομολόγηση κλπ....

Δεδομένης λοιπόν της κατάστασης που τώρα υπαγορεύει εντελώς διαφορετικό στυλάκι λινκς, άρα και προφανώς αναπροσαρμογές σε λινκς..... άρα τα παρώντα λινκς δεν θεωρούνται δεδομένα....

Στο σκεπτικό αυτό λοιπον....
Όπως με μπιτζιπι θα έλεγες για να μοιράσεις το bandwidth αν είχες 2 λινκς προς τον ίδιο προορισμό με καλό bandwidth, για να τα αξιοποιήσεις και τα 2, θα κοίταγες αν γίνεται να τα κάνεις ισόποσα hops ωστε να πηγαίνει και απο τα 2....

Καθώς και το οτι θα ήταν προτιμότερα 2 κοντινά λινκς απο ένα μακρυνό, όπως καιρό λέγανε, αλλά ποιος άκουγε, τράβαγε ο καθείς το σουβλάκι του, και τράβαγε τις διαδρομές... και μέναν αναξιοποίητα τα άλλα λινκς....
ακριβώς το ίδιο συμβαίνει τώρα με το "ασυγκριτα" μεγάλο κοφεντερέισιον....

Ναι ξεκινήσαν και γίνονται κι άλλα... άλλα παραμένετε εκτός κλίμακας!  :: 

Όπως το βλέπω είστε το σημερινό "σουβλάκι"  ::   :: 

Και κατα την άποψή μου δεδομένου του τερατομεγέθους και των μέτρων σύγκρισης, ακόμα και με άλλα confeds, είναι ανισόρροπο αυτό το πράμα!  ::  έτσι μου φαίνεται τουλάχιστον  :: 

Για πες εσύ... τι μειονέκτημα βρίσκεις στους μικρότερους κύκλους?  ::

----------


## Philip

Καλημέρα

Εγώ να κάνω μια ερώτηση ?

Το confederation είναι καλύτερο λόγο του ότι διαλέγει το καλύτερο path και όταν κάποιο Link είναι full πάει από άλλο Path. *Σωστό ??*
Το confederation μοιράζει το traffic σε διαφόρους και σαν αποτέλεσμα έχουμε περισσότερο b/w. *Σωστό ??*

Γιατί λοιπόν δεν ισχύει αυτό ????
Πριν το Confederation και πολύ πριν βγουν τα πολλά εναλλακτικά Link ο sv1eft ερχόταν σαν διαδρομή απο *sv1eft<>stelios1540<>hock<>b52<>philip* την εποχή εκείνη κατέβαζε από τον ftp μου η το D.C. με 1,2-1,8 Mb/sec, τελικά τι έχει γίνει προς το καλύτερο *????*
Γιατί εγώ μέχρι τώρα μόνο το χειρότερο βλέπω.
Αυτά είναι διαπιστώσεις που έχω κάνει εγώ και μάλιστα αφορούν και το άλλο confederation #8580 Patissia (οτιδήποτε πάει σε προορισμό όπου περνάει μέσα από το #8580 έχει τα χάλια του σε B/W αλλά έχει καλά ping *(λογο Queue)*)

Καλά πάτε, πάντως σε λίγο θα είμαστε ευχαριστημένοι με τα ping ανάμεσα σε 10 hops αλλά δεν θα μπορούμε να περάσουμε traffic .



> Tracing route to dns.speedy.awmn [10.84.239.65]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
> 1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.philip.awmn [10.17.121.2]
> 2 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-philip.mary.awmn [10.17.121.108
> 3 1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-mary.jkond.awmn [10.83.251.249]
> 4 16 ms 12 ms 17 ms gw-jkond.anka.awmn [10.87.197.153]
> 5 21 ms 12 ms 19 ms gw-anka.matsulas.awmn [10.87.197.1
> 6 13 ms 16 ms 12 ms gw-matsulas.foxer.awmn [10.80.189.
> ...


*Για αυτό μπορώ να έχω μια ανάλυση ?* γιατί απο το link jkond.anka δεν περνάει τίποτα.
Τελικά έκανα πολλές ερωτήσεις  ::  
*---Philip---*

----------


## manoskol

Φιλιππα μην γραφεις πράγματα και εκτειθεσε πάλι.... τα link στα Πατησσια
παίζουν όλα 40mbit και ειχαμε κάνει και δοκιμες μαζι όπου έβλεπες 
ότι σε όλους τους προορισμους πάνε όλα με πάνω 1,5 mbyte/sec.....
Εμεις αλλώστε δεν εχουμε να κρυψουμε τίποτα....
http://stats.patissia.awmn/plugins/weat ... plugin.php

----------


## sv1gfu

Philip θα κανουμε ενα link μαζι να πηγαίνεις στα πατήσια σφαίρα ?? μέσο του warlock

----------


## Philip

> Φιλιππα μην γραφεις πράγματα και εκτειθεσε πάλι.... τα link στα Πατησσια
> παίζουν όλα 40mbit και ειχαμε κάνει και δοκιμες μαζι όπου έβλεπες 
> ότι σε όλους τους προορισμους πάνε όλα με πάνω 1,5 mbyte/sec.....
> Εμεις αλλώστε δεν εχουμε να κρυψουμε τίποτα....
> http://stats.patissia.awmn/plugins/weat ... plugin.php


Ωραίο Link.... αλήθεια το awpnet-spirosco πάει άλλο η μέχρι εκεί ? επίσης και το tsap-kaiser οπος και το tholos-manoskol ???

*γιατί εάν δεν πάνε άλλο δικαιολογημένα είναι όλα αυτά που αναφέρω.*

Mανο το θέμα είναι άλλο εδώ... μην το συνεχίσεις... 
*---Philip---*

----------


## Cha0s

Καλημέρα Φίλιππα,


Δεν έχεις καταλάβει τι παίζει;
Το confederation (Πειραιά) εξυπηρετεί μόνο όσους είναι μέσα σε αυτό.

Τους απέξω τους έχουν γραμμένους κανονικά.

Και ποιος μου λέει εμένα ότι επειδή έχουν γίνει μία τεράστια ρουφήχτρα, δεν έχουν εξεφτελιστικά traffic shaping στα μπαζολινκς ώστε να κρατάνε χαμηλούς χρόνους μιας και τραβάνε όλο το traffic;


Και το περίεργο δεν είναι αυτό.
Το περίεργο είναι πως τα υπόλοιπα πρόβατα δεν λένε τίποτα και αφήνουν αυτό το έκτρωμα να συνεχίζει να υπάρχει.
Και αν βγούμε και μιλήσουμε εμείς είμαστε οι μαμάκες και οι κομπλεξικοί της ιστορίας γιατί δεν αφήνουμε τα 'παιδιά να πειραματιστούν'  ::  


Για χρονομέτρα Φίλιππα σε πόση ώρα θα μου την πέσουν 3-5 άτομα συγκεκριμένα για να υπερασπιστούν με νύχια και με δόντια αυτό το τέλειο τερατούργημα που στήσανε  ::   ::  


Αλήθεια ο Σύλλογος και τα όργανα του που είναι;
Για κάτι που λέγαμε κάποτε ότι δεν πειράζουμε το routing.....
(Εκτός αν απλά επειδή μου την βαρέσει εμένα πιάνω 20κόμβους και τους κάνω όλους Cha0s #2331 και φαίνονται 1 hop και είναι οκ για το υπόλοιπο δίκτυο...)

----------


## anka

> *Για αυτό μπορώ να έχω μια ανάλυση ?* γιατί απο το link jkond.anka δεν περνάει τίποτα.
> Τελικά έκανα πολλές ερωτήσεις  
> *---Philip---*


Philip εάν κάνεις ένα scan από την μεριά του jkond θα τραβάς τα μαλλιά σου με το τι πιάνει  ::  .Ένα θα πω matsulas-sas2 με –60 και δεν είναι το μόνο. Μια εβδομάδα τώρα δεν μπορώ να βρω συχνότητα για να παίξει το λινκ μας καλά, εάν δεις και από τα log από τον router του jkond. Επίσης έχω αλλάξει συχνότητες, πιάτο feeder, και pigtail και δεν μπορώ να το σώσω. 
Εκεί που παίζει τώρα είναι καλύτερα αλλά έχει λίγο latency 10ms, πρέπει να το δει και ο jkond από την μεριά του. 

Τώρα γιατί δεν περνάει traffic δεν γνωρίζω αλλά από εμένα είναι σίγουρα όλα σωστά .  ::

----------


## papashark

> Για χρονομέτρα Φίλιππα σε πόση ώρα θα μου την πέσουν 3-5 άτομα συγκεκριμένα για να υπερασπιστούν με νύχια και με δόντια αυτό το τέλειο τερατούργημα που στήσανε


  ::   ::   ::   ::  


_(χρόνος επιθεσης 59΄30")_


 ::   ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mojiro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JollyRoger
> 
> ...





> *2 Confederations*
> Πλεονεκτήματα
> 1. Λιγότερη χρήση πόρων CPU/RAM
> 2. Ποιο γρήγορες αντιδράσεις σε αλλαγές των Links
> 3. Ευκολότερη εύρεση λαθών
> 4. Ευκολότερη συντήρηση & έλεγχος των Links
> 5. Εάν διασπαστεί στα 2 το Confederation θα υπάρξει μικρότερο πρόβλημα
> 
> Μειονεκτήματα
> ...


Επίσης το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστο του Awmn που μπαίνει-βγαίνει στο
Confederation μάλλον δε περνάει από το βόρειο μέρος του (Αμφιάλη)
άρα και στα 2 να σπάσει μάλλον πάλι από τα ίδια θα περνάει.

Εάν θα γίνει το σπάσιμο, θα γίνει βάση του αριθμού των κόμβων και
στην ουσία θα φτιαχτεί ένα Confederation για την Αμφιάλη που έχει
πάρα πολλούς κόμβους και άλλο ένα για τους υπολοίπους.

Να διασπάστει με άλλο τρόπο δε κατάφερα να βρω.

Όσο αφορά τον Cha0s που έχει Link και με τα 2 μέρη του Confederation
(Papashark & Vassilis), εκεί δε ξέρω πως θα συμπεριφερθεί, αν και μάλλον
κατα 70% θα δουλεύει το Link με Vassilis άρα θα περνάει και από τα 2
Confederation.

Προσωπικά δε μπορώ να καταλήξω σε κάποιο μοντέλο με τον τρόπο που
είναι στημένος ο Πειραιάς (και το Awmn) ειπάρχουν πολλές προχειρότητες
που μόνο το ERTX του Acinonyx θα μπορούσε να μας σώσει εάν δούλευε.

----------


## Philip

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Philip
> 
> *Για αυτό μπορώ να έχω μια ανάλυση ?* γιατί απο το link jkond.anka δεν περνάει τίποτα.
> Τελικά έκανα πολλές ερωτήσεις  
> *---Philip---*
> 
> 
> Philip εάν κάνεις ένα scan από την μεριά του jkond θα τραβάς τα μαλλιά σου με το τι πιάνει  .Ένα θα πω matsulas-sas2 με –60 και δεν είναι το μόνο. Μια εβδομάδα τώρα δεν μπορώ να βρω συχνότητα για να παίξει το λινκ μας καλά, εάν δεις και από τα log από τον router του jkond. Επίσης έχω αλλάξει συχνότητες, πιάτο feeder, και pigtail και δεν μπορώ να το σώσω. 
> Εκεί που παίζει τώρα είναι καλύτερα αλλά έχει λίγο latency 10ms, πρέπει να το δει και ο jkond από την μεριά του. 
> ...


Ok Θα μιλήσω με τον Jkond και εάν είναι να το φτιάξουμε άμεσα.
Aπό εμένα όποια βοήθεια χρειαστείς είμαι διαθέσιμος.

*---Philip---*

----------


## anka

> Ok Θα μιλήσω με τον Jkond και εάν είναι να το φτιάξουμε άμεσα.
> Aπό εμένα όποια βοήθεια χρειαστείς είμαι διαθέσιμος.
> 
> *---Philip---*


Thanks Philip ::  

Ο Γιάννης έχει access R/W στον router μου και εάν χρειαστείτε τα conf από τον router μου τα έχεις  ::

----------


## Philip

> Καλημέρα Φίλιππα,
> 
> 
> Δεν έχεις καταλάβει τι παίζει;
> Το confederation (Πειραιά) εξυπηρετεί μόνο όσους είναι μέσα σε αυτό.
> 
> Τους απέξω τους έχουν γραμμένους κανονικά.


κολλητοί μου ελάτε να κάνουμε ένα confed... παρέα..  ::  



> Και ποιος μου λέει εμένα ότι επειδή έχουν γίνει μία τεράστια ρουφήχτρα, δεν έχουν εξεφτελιστικά traffic shaping στα μπαζολινκς ώστε να κρατάνε χαμηλούς χρόνους μιας και τραβάνε όλο το traffic;


Αυτό είναι σίγουρο...  ::  



> Και το περίεργο δεν είναι αυτό.
> Το περίεργο είναι πως τα υπόλοιπα πρόβατα δεν λένε τίποτα και αφήνουν αυτό το έκτρωμα να συνεχίζει να υπάρχει.
> Και αν βγούμε και μιλήσουμε εμείς είμαστε οι μαμάκες και οι κομπλεξικοί της ιστορίας γιατί δεν αφήνουμε τα 'παιδιά να πειραματιστούν' Evil or Very Mad


Ποιος να μιλήσει ??? όλοι έχουν βολευτεί  :: 



> Για χρονομέτρα Φίλιππα σε πόση ώρα θα μου την πέσουν 3-5 άτομα συγκεκριμένα για να υπερασπιστούν με νύχια και με δόντια αυτό το τέλειο τερατούργημα που στήσανε Laughing Laughing


Μπα δεν νομίζω να σου δώσουν σημασία, εδώ φωνάζεις τόσο καιρό.



> Αλήθεια ο Σύλλογος και τα όργανα του που είναι;
> Για κάτι που λέγαμε κάποτε ότι δεν πειράζουμε το routing.....


Δεν έχει λόγο ο σύλλογος σε όλο αυτό, ούτως η άλλος δεν έχει και τέτοιες διαθέσεις.  :: 



> (Εκτός αν απλά επειδή μου την βαρέσει εμένα πιάνω 20κόμβους και τους κάνω όλους Cha0s #2331 και φαίνονται 1 hop και είναι οκ για το υπόλοιπο δίκτυο...)


Αυτό είναι και το καλύτερο, μαζεύεις όλα τα κολλιταρια σου και είσαι οκ, και άμα δεν μπορείς να βρεις κάποιο κολλιταρι απευθείας τότε βρίσκεις κάποιο θύμα και το βάζεις ενδιάμεσα και είσαι OK  :: 

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

*---Philip---*

----------


## JollyRoger

> Μειονεκτήματα
> 1. Μείωση εναλακτικών διαδρομών
> 2. Ευκολότερη διάσπαση του Confederation στα 2
> 3. Οι Κόμβοι-σύνδεσμοι μεταξύ των 2 αρχικών Confederation θα έχουν
> υπερβολικά πολύ traffic.
> 4. Εάν οι Κόμβοι-σύνδεσμοι είναι μπαζοκόμβοι τότε γιούχου για εντός και
> εκτός...
> 5. Κατα πάσα πιθανότητα όταν κάποιος από έξω μπαίνει μέσα σε ένα από τα
> 2 Confederation και θέλει να βγει, θα συμβαίνουν τα εξής:
> ...


μα αυτό που έλεγα είναι οτι δεδομένου οτι υπάρχουν πολλά λινκς με λάθος λογική (προηγούμενη λογική δλδ), η αναδιάρθρωση εξυπακούεται, σωστα?

Άρα συζητάμε για το πως θα σχεδιαστεί (έστω), ωστε να κόβεται εκεί που το "πολύ traffic" να γίνει 2 hops... (και με εναλλακτικές ισο-hop-ές διαδρομές με αυτή του 2oυ confederation.. ίσως άλλο confederation...)
δεν εννούσα ποτέ να κοπεί οπου να 'ναι 'η όπου βολέβει αυτή τη στιγμή... 

Άρα αν γίνει εκεί 2 hops, το πολύ traffic, προφανώς μερος αυτού, θα φύγει απο αλλου, άρα το επιπλέον bandwidth δεν θα κοπεί... (και πάλι "έστω"!  :: )




> Άρα δε σε συμφέρει να περάσεις και από τα 2 Confederations όπως
> είναι αυτή τη στιγμή οι κόμβοι.
> 
> Επίσης το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστο του Awmn που μπαίνει-βγαίνει στο
> Confederation μάλλον δε περνάει από το βόρειο μέρος του (Αμφιάλη)
> άρα και στα 2 να σπάσει μάλλον πάλι από τα ίδια θα περνάει.
> 
> Εάν θα γίνει το σπάσιμο, θα γίνει βάση του αριθμού των κόμβων και
> στην ουσία θα φτιαχτεί ένα Confederation για την Αμφιάλη που έχει
> ...


ε, άρα συμφωνούμε στην ουσία, οτι στον τρόπο που είναι στημένος ο Πειραιάς είναι το prob...  ::  και στο μέγεθος της ρουφήχτρας που προκύπτει εξ' αυτού....


Αν δεν ισορροπήσουν τα μεγέθη των confederations, άρα και το traffic, δεν μας βλεπω να ησυχάζουμε ποτέ...  ::  σκέφτομαι κάτι λάθος?  ::

----------


## mojiro

οταν λεω "στημενος" εννοω σε επιπεδο ποιοτητας λινκ/κομβου και οχι τοπολογιας δικτυου.

οποια και αν ηταν η εσωτερικη δομη του Πειραια η ρουφιχτρα θα υπηρχε.

το προβλημα δεν ειναι η ρουφιχτρα, αλλα η διαθεσιμοτητα (latency)

----------


## kinglyr

read milestone  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

> οταν λεω "στημενος" εννοω σε επιπεδο ποιοτητας λινκ/κομβου και οχι τοπολογιας δικτυου.
> 
> οποια και αν ηταν η εσωτερικη δομη του Πειραια η ρουφιχτρα θα υπηρχε.
> 
> το προβλημα δεν ειναι η ρουφιχτρα, αλλα η διαθεσιμοτητα (latency)


εδώ διαφονώ ριζικά! ....

το TS μπορεί να σώσει το latency άλλα να έχεις πετσοκόψει τα bandwidth ολης της αθήνας στο μισό και χειρότερα λόγω ρουφίχτρας  :: 

και γιατι θα υπήρχε σε όποια διαδρομή?

Μήπως το ξεκινάτε με προυπόθεση το δυσανάλογα μεγάλο confederation ωστε να τραβήξετε το τραφικ έτσι κι αλλίως?  ::

----------


## Cha0s

> οταν λεω "στημενος" εννοω σε επιπεδο ποιοτητας λινκ/κομβου και οχι τοπολογιας δικτυου.
> 
> οποια και αν ηταν η εσωτερικη δομη του Πειραια η ρουφιχτρα θα υπηρχε.
> 
> το προβλημα δεν ειναι η ρουφιχτρα, αλλα η διαθεσιμοτητα (latency)


Καλά είδα και την διαθεσιμότητα  ::  

VPN Ελληνικό-Ήλιον max περνάνε 200kbps.
Χωρίς το VPN πιάνει 5mbit το bandwidth tests μεταξύ των 2 routers.

Από άλλη διαδρομή παλιότερα έπιανε 15+mbit.


Χειροπιαστά πράγματα όχι υποθέσεις  :: 

Το πρόβλημα ΦΥΣΙΚΑ και είναι η ρουφήχτρα και το μέγεθος του confederation.

Λινκς καλά δεν έχετε (δεν με ενδιαφέρει να δω στατιστικά και δικαιολογίες να μου αλλάξετε την γνώμη. Κρίνω από το αποτέλεσμα που είναι για το πέος  ::  ).

Lagάρει όλο το confederation. 
Πάνω από 10mbit δεν παίζει να περάσουμε από μέσα από το confederation με τίποτα.


Κατά τα άλλα όλα είναι καλά...

Τον matsulas πότε θα τον κόψετε μέχρι να φτιάξει τα λινκς του και τους routers του;΄
Μας έχει αλλάξει τα φώτα και τον κρατάτε μέσα;

Τόσο καλά οργανωμένοι είστε;
Τέτοια ομάδα έχετε;

Τι να σας πω...χάνω κάθε ιδέα για μερικά άτομα που τα θεωρούσα ότι μπορούσαν να αντιληθούν 5 πράγματα...

Για να μην λέτε να ξεκολήσετε από την ηλιθιότητα που στήσατε ε μάλλον κάτι κρύβεται από πίσω, δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς!
Μόνο κάποιος που είναι χαζός ή έχει κάποιο σκοπό διατηρεί ένα confederation 35κόμβων ξεσκίζοντας το μισό δίκτυο.


Edit: Που θα πάει...θα μου την πέσουν δεν μπορεί!  ::

----------


## manoskol

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από manoskol
> 
> Φιλιππα μην γραφεις πράγματα και εκτειθεσε πάλι.... τα link στα Πατησσια
> παίζουν όλα 40mbit και ειχαμε κάνει και δοκιμες μαζι όπου έβλεπες 
> ότι σε όλους τους προορισμους πάνε όλα με πάνω 1,5 mbyte/sec.....
> Εμεις αλλώστε δεν εχουμε να κρυψουμε τίποτα....
> http://stats.patissia.awmn/plugins/weat ... plugin.php
> 
> 
> ...


Ρε με κοροιδευεις ?  ::  
Ποιο παει μεχρι εκει γραψε συγκεκριμενα πράγματα σου λεω όλα τα link πάνε 40 mbit τι αλλο να σου πω ρε μπαγασα....
Και για να καταλαβαινετε τι βλεπετε :
ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ ΚΡΙΣΕΩΣ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΕΙΔΗΜΟΝΕΣ 
ενα link πως καταλαβαινεις απο ενα γραφημα οτι εχει κοφτη ? (traffic shapping) .... 
Η απάντηση σε λιγη ώρα...

----------


## JollyRoger

> ενα link πως καταλαβαινεις απο ενα γραφημα οτι εχει κοφτη ? (traffic shapping) .... 
> Η απάντηση σε λιγη ώρα...


τι είναι αυτό? quiz?  :: 

απο τη flat γραμμή απο πάνω?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Philip

> Ρε με κοροιδευεις ?  
> Ποιο παει μεχρι εκει γραψε συγκεκριμενα πράγματα σου λεω όλα τα link πάνε 40 mbit τι αλλο να σου πω ρε μπαγασα....


κοίτα οκ για να μην μας πάθεις και τίποτα συμφωνώ μαζί σου, έχω αδικώ που σου λέω τέτοια πράγματα.  ::  

Αλλα άμα θέλω να κατεβάσω κάτι προτιμώ άλλη διαδρομή (με prerouting πλέον, σταμάτησα να παίζω με το prepend) 
μιας και μπορεί όλα τα link στο AS 8580 να πιάνουν όπως λες 40 mbit αλλά τα Queues το περιορίζουν στο 10-15 mbit  :: 

*---Philip---*

----------


## manoskol

Ο jollyroger ειναι πολυ γρηγορος....  ::  
Σωστα.... 
Τώρα δειτε στο παραπάνω link που εχω δώσει βλέπετε να παιζει κανα flat
line?
Φιλιππα μηπως θες να σου φτιαξω κανα account να δεις ότι όλοι
οι κοφτες ειναι στα 22 με 25 mbit.... 
Mήπως θες και να βγάλουμε τα queues και να μην μπορουμε να μιλαμε
voip όποτε του κ......σει του καθε κομβουχου να leecharei με
100 mbit/sec?  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

```
/usr/etc>traceroute mrtg.thunder.awmn
traceroute to ns.thunder.awmn (10.15.163.7), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  gw-jollyroger.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.53)  2.384 ms  1.700 ms  2.235 ms
 2  gw-cha0s.vassilis.awmn (10.26.35.182)  4.362 ms  5.150 ms  2.587 ms
 3  gw-vassilis1.milos74.awmn (10.84.230.9)  5.625 ms  5.741 ms  6.040 ms
 4  gw-milos74.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.165)  7.604 ms  22.754 ms  12.381 ms
 5  gw.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.131)  18.302 ms  6.949 ms  4.785 ms
 6  gw-milos74.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.165)  8.702 ms  6.138 ms  5.753 ms
 7  gw.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.131)  9.029 ms  9.161 ms  19.435 ms
 8  * gw-milos74.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.165)  7.196 ms  5.428 ms
 9  gw.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.131)  14.932 ms  7.699 ms  6.114 ms
10  gw-milos74.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.165)  26.021 ms  7.648 ms  23.226 ms
11  gw.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.131)  17.661 ms  9.379 ms  10.402 ms
12  gw-milos74.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.165)  46.413 ms *  11.752 ms
13  gw.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.131)  9.507 ms  6.963 ms  23.079 ms
14  gw-milos74.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.165)  15.145 ms  12.275 ms  12.627 ms
15  gw.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.131)  17.262 ms  11.433 ms  15.138 ms
16  gw-milos74.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.165)  12.921 ms *  19.459 ms
17  gw.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.131)  13.117 ms  14.787 ms  13.591 ms
18  gw-milos74.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.165)  30.037 ms  25.445 ms  29.504 ms
19  gw.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.131)  29.872 ms  25.363 ms  14.722 ms
20  gw-milos74.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.165)  18.080 ms *  12.857 ms
21  gw.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.131)  20.965 ms  23.340 ms  29.403 ms
22  gw-milos74.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.165)  18.800 ms  13.595 ms  12.905 ms
23  gw.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.131)  36.572 ms  20.075 ms  28.405 ms
24  gw-milos74.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.165)  11.206 ms  14.403 ms
/usr/etc>
```




```
[[email protected] r00ter] > tool traceroute 10.15.163.7
     ADDRESS                                    STATUS
   1 10.25.177.102   2ms 1ms 1ms 
   2 10.15.163.145   4ms 8ms 8ms 
   3 10.15.163.7     8ms 4ms 5ms 
[[email protected] r00ter] >
```

  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Danimoth

> Ο jollyroger ειναι πολυ γρηγορος....  
> Σωστα.... 
> Τώρα δειτε στο παραπάνω link που εχω δώσει βλέπετε να παιζει κανα flat
> line?
> Φιλιππα μηπως θες να σου φτιαξω κανα account να δεις ότι όλοι
> οι κοφτες ειναι στα 22 με 25 mbit.... 
> Mήπως θες και να βγάλουμε τα queues και να μην μπορουμε να μιλαμε
> voip όποτε του κ......σει του καθε κομβουχου να leecharei με
> 100 mbit/sec?


Να σημειωθεί όμως ότι αν κατεβάζεις με αυτήν την ταχύτητα τότε το dl σου θα τελειώσει σε δευτερόλεπτα.

----------


## JollyRoger

::  ρε σεις... κάντε κάτι με αυτό!  :: 



```
/usr/etc>traceroute mrtg.thunder.awmn
traceroute to ns.thunder.awmn (10.15.163.7), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  gw-jollyroger.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.53)  2.266 ms  2.809 ms  2.230 ms
 2  gw-cha0s.vassilis.awmn (10.26.35.182)  5.329 ms  5.272 ms  6.032 ms
 3  gw-vassilis1.milos74.awmn (10.84.230.9)  6.687 ms  11.056 ms  3.730 ms
 4  gw-milos74.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.165)  9.315 ms  11.065 ms  7.032 ms
 5  gw.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.131)  9.725 ms  19.848 ms  9.767 ms
 6  gw-milos74.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.165)  13.627 ms  13.948 ms  7.054 ms
 7  gw.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.131)  8.471 ms  8.832 ms  5.501 ms
 8  * * *
 9  gw.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.131)  9.511 ms  21.777 ms  8.241 ms
10  gw-milos74.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.165)  7.909 ms  22.668 ms  6.844 ms
11  gw.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.131)  6.915 ms  7.339 ms  29.393 ms
12  gw-milos74.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.165)  15.207 ms  17.852 ms  27.934 ms
13  gw.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.131)  27.853 ms  9.621 ms  9.768 ms
14  * gw-milos74.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.165)  23.798 ms  48.110 ms
15  gw.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.131)  31.095 ms  58.111 ms  42.848 ms
16  gw-milos74.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.165)  54.383 ms  37.613 ms  43.910 ms
17  gw.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.131)  40.161 ms  41.674 ms  31.608 ms

/usr/etc>traceroute mrtg.thunder.awmn
traceroute to ns.thunder.awmn (10.15.163.7), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  gw-jollyroger.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.53)  4.815 ms  2.480 ms  1.835 ms
 2  gw-cha0s.vassilis.awmn (10.26.35.182)  7.469 ms  2.580 ms  3.454 ms
 3  10.84.230.254 (10.84.230.254)  2.980 ms  16.694 ms  6.363 ms
 4  gw-speedy-sw1klk.awmn (10.84.247.113)  4.257 ms  10.985 ms  5.818 ms
 5  gw-sw1klk.terzis.awmn (10.84.245.173)  11.471 ms  17.625 ms  8.386 ms
 6  * * *
 7  gw-vabiris.akops76.awmn (10.80.205.253)  10.484 ms  18.566 ms  12.550 ms
 8  gw-akops76.sokratisg.awmn (10.80.205.250)  30.644 ms  42.135 ms  25.894 ms
 9  gw-sokratisg.seaman.awmn (10.32.49.18)  14.507 ms  14.808 ms  15.848 ms
10  gw-mbjp.thunder.awmn (10.80.201.19)  11.172 ms  10.414 ms  6.624 ms
11  ns.thunder.awmn (10.15.163.7)  8.964 ms  9.381 ms  12.418 ms
/usr/etc>traceroute mrtg.thunder.awmn
traceroute to ns.thunder.awmn (10.15.163.7), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  gw-jollyroger.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.53)  1.744 ms  1.984 ms  1.557 ms
 2  gw-cha0s.vassilis.awmn (10.26.35.182)  8.540 ms  10.044 ms  9.832 ms
 3  10.84.230.254 (10.84.230.254)  6.997 ms  6.545 ms  5.554 ms
 4  gw-speedy-sw1klk.awmn (10.84.247.113)  7.285 ms  10.985 ms  5.991 ms
 5  gw-sw1klk.terzis.awmn (10.84.245.173)  10.277 ms  10.251 ms  7.044 ms
 6  * * *
 7  gw.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.131)  8.243 ms  10.292 ms  10.302 ms
 8  gw-milos74.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.165)  5.275 ms  8.366 ms  6.295 ms
 9  gw.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.131)  6.083 ms  8.237 ms  26.541 ms
10  gw-milos74.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.165)  8.070 ms  6.435 ms  9.169 ms
11  gw.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.131)  8.415 ms  16.854 ms  7.519 ms
12  * gw-milos74.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.165)  8.726 ms  15.758 ms
13  gw.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.131)  13.233 ms  15.950 ms  12.444 ms
14  gw-milos74.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.165)  8.074 ms  8.625 ms  9.255 ms
15  gw.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.131)  8.466 ms  9.260 ms  9.836 ms

/usr/etc>
```

----------


## manoskol

Καλα βαλε εσυ να κατεβασεις 5-6 ταινειουλες (HDTV) από τον b52 και απο
αλλους και θα σου πω εγω....  ::   :: 

@jolly default route μου μυρίζει  ::

----------


## costas43gr

jolly, μετα τον Πανο (Papashark) δεν φτανω πουθενα προς τα εκει......



```
Tracing route to gw-jollyroger.cha0s.awmn [10.26.35.53]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.thunder.awmn [10.15.163.1]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-thunder.mbjp.awmn [10.80.201.17]
  3    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-mbjp.papashark.awmn [10.80.195.89]
  4     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  5     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  6     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  7     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  8     *     ^C
```

----------


## costas43gr

> jolly, μετα τον Πανο (Papashark) δεν φτανω πουθενα προς τα εκει......
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Tracing route to gw-jollyroger.cha0s.awmn [10.26.35.53]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
>   1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.thunder.awmn [10.15.163.1]
> ...


Ξεκολησε τωρα.....

----------


## JollyRoger

yeap!  :: 


```
/usr/etc>traceroute mrtg.thunder.awmn
traceroute to ns.thunder.awmn (10.15.163.7), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  gw-jollyroger.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.53)  3.366 ms  1.460 ms  1.704 ms
 2  gw-cha0s.papashark.awmn (10.80.195.113)  2.706 ms  2.761 ms  2.112 ms
 3  gw-papashark.mbjp.awmn (10.80.195.90)  3.570 ms  3.187 ms  4.088 ms
 4  gw-mbjp.thunder.awmn (10.80.201.19)  5.759 ms  5.219 ms  5.104 ms
 5  ns.thunder.awmn (10.15.163.7)  5.609 ms  3.327 ms  4.141 ms
/usr/etc>
```

----------


## B52

> Καλα βαλε εσυ να κατεβασεις 5-6 ταινειουλες (HDTV) από τον b52 και απο
> αλλους και θα σου πω εγω....


... αρα το συμπερασμα βγηκε .... ΕΓΩ φταιω για ολα....  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

αιτούμαι έλεος...  :: 



```
~>traceroute mrtg.thunder.awmn
traceroute to ns.thunder.awmn (10.15.163.7), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  gw-jollyroger.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.53)  4.863 ms  13.789 ms  5.502 ms
 2  gw-cha0s.vassilis.awmn (10.26.35.182)  12.264 ms  4.639 ms  9.274 ms
 3  10.84.230.254 (10.84.230.254)  6.847 ms  6.582 ms  10.012 ms
 4  gw-speedy-sw1klk.awmn (10.84.247.113)  5.463 ms  6.273 ms  11.630 ms
 5  gw-sw1klk.terzis.awmn (10.84.245.173)  18.681 ms  4.227 ms  9.240 ms
 6  * * *
 7  * * *
 8  * * *
 9  * gw-sokratisg.seaman.awmn (10.32.49.18)  29.760 ms  23.271 ms
10  gw-seaman.thunder.awmn (10.15.163.145)  18.291 ms  63.426 ms  23.273 ms
11  ns.thunder.awmn (10.15.163.7)  11.352 ms  20.936 ms  14.369 ms
~>traceroute mrtg.thunder.awmn
traceroute to ns.thunder.awmn (10.15.163.7), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  gw-jollyroger.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.53)  1.714 ms  1.243 ms  1.317 ms
 2  gw-cha0s.vassilis.awmn (10.26.35.182)  12.773 ms  3.497 ms  2.560 ms
 3  10.84.230.254 (10.84.230.254)  5.873 ms  2.910 ms  3.259 ms
 4  gw-speedy-sw1klk.awmn (10.84.247.113)  8.081 ms  8.322 ms  13.848 ms
 5  gw-sw1klk.terzis.awmn (10.84.245.173)  6.789 ms  16.532 ms  9.895 ms
 6  * * *
 7  * * *
 8  * * *
 9  * * *
10  * gw-seaman.thunder.awmn (10.15.163.145)  16.178 ms  36.195 ms
11  ns.thunder.awmn (10.15.163.7)  16.023 ms  21.103 ms  37.020 ms
~>
```

----------


## Philip

> traceroute to 10.84.247.65 (10.84.247.65), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
> 1 router.philip.awmn (10.17.121.2) 0.510 ms 0.354 ms 0.204 ms
> 2 gw-philip.mary.awmn (10.17.121.10 0.702 ms 0.563 ms 0.474 ms
> 3 gw-mary.jkond.awmn (10.83.251.249) 1.007 ms 0.985 ms 1.350 ms
> 4 gw-jkond.anka.awmn (10.87.197.153) 1.324 ms 1.296 ms 1.262 ms
> 5 gw-anka.kakalos.awmn (10.87.197.15 2.240 ms 2.628 ms 2.139 ms
> 6 gw-kakalos.sw1ggw.awmn (10.80.198.121) 2.671 ms 3.057 ms 4.703 ms
> 7 gw-sw1ggw.sv1ceb.awmn (10.80.198.98 ) 3.553 ms 4.898 ms 3.966 ms
> 8 dns.sw1klk.awmn (10.84.247.65) 4.809 ms 27.180 ms 4.548 ms


Μετά από κάποιες ρυθμίσεις στο link jkond.anka (αλλαγή σε κανάλι και λιγότερο ισχύ) το Link δείχνει να έχει έρθει στα ίσια του 22/22 mb/sec.  :: 

Μπορεί κάποιος να ενεργοποιήσει στο mikrotik του sw1ggw το Interface Graphs ?  :: 

*---Philip---*

----------


## kinglyr

Θα κάνω ένα ρεσταρτ στους klinakis και terzis μπας και ξεκολλήσει....

----------


## Cha0s

```
[[email protected] ~]# traceroute ns0.thunder.ns.awmn
traceroute to ns0.thunder.ns.awmn (10.15.163.7), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  router (10.26.35.65)  0.890 ms  0.474 ms  0.857 ms
 2  gw-cha0s.papashark.awmn (10.80.195.113)  1.560 ms  0.973 ms  1.374 ms
 3  gw-papashark.mbjp.awmn (10.80.195.90)  2.311 ms  1.486 ms  1.374 ms
 4  gw-mbjp.thunder.awmn (10.80.201.19)  1.847 ms  2.187 ms  2.289 ms
 5  ns.thunder.awmn (10.15.163.7)  2.556 ms  1.995 ms  2.106 ms
```

Καλύτερα έτσι  ::

----------


## sotiris

```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                     athina.sotiris.awmn -    0 |   33 |   33 |    0 |    0 |   16 |    0 |
|                     mtik-2.sotiris.awmn -    0 |   33 |   33 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                    gw-sotiris.koum.awmn -    0 |   32 |   32 |    0 |    1 |   16 |    0 |
|                 gw-koum6984.sw1hfq.awmn -    0 |   32 |   32 |    0 |    5 |   31 |    0 |
|               vlan-sw1hfq.xrisoula.awmn -    0 |   32 |   32 |    0 |    5 |   16 |   16 |
|           gw-xrisoula.shadowcaster.awmn -    0 |   32 |   32 |    0 |   10 |   32 |    0 |
|                   gw-anka.matsulas.awmn -    0 |   32 |   32 |    0 |   17 |   47 |   16 |
|                  gw-matsulas.foxer.awmn -    0 |   32 |   32 |    0 |   16 |   32 |   16 |
|                    gw-foxer.sv1eft.awmn -    4 |   32 |   31 |    0 |   19 |   47 |   31 |
|                 gw-sv1eft.vassilis.awmn -    0 |   32 |   32 |    0 |   19 |   47 |   15 |
|                       router.cha0s.awmn -    0 |   32 |   32 |    0 |   19 |   47 |    0 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
   WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir  ( [email protected] )
```

----------


## anka

> Μετά από κάποιες ρυθμίσεις στο link jkond.anka (αλλαγή σε κανάλι και λιγότερο ισχύ) το Link δείχνει να έχει έρθει στα ίσια του 22/22 mb/sec. 
> 
> *---Philip---*


Ναι εδώ που τα λέμε το είχα τσιμπήσει. Thanks to Philip, Jkond και Mojiro το λινκ αναστήθηκε  ::

----------


## prometheus

> Μετά από κάποιες ρυθμίσεις στο link jkond.anka (αλλαγή σε κανάλι και λιγότερο ισχύ) το Link δείχνει να έχει έρθει στα ίσια του 22/22 mb/sec.


Μπορεί κάποιος με μεγαλύτερη εμπειρία από μένα, να εξηγήσει ακόμη μια φορά γιατί ένα λινκ δεν παίζει καλά όταν παίζει με default ισχύ. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι πολλοί κομβούχοι δεν το έχουν καταλάβει ή δεν θέλουν να το καταλάβουν. Είναι λυπηρό να διαπιστώνω ότι υπάρχει άγνοια από κόμβους με πολλά λινκ και χρόνια εμπειρίας στο δίκτυο... ή στην τελική αν υπάρχουν επιχειρήματα για το αντίθετο θα χαιρόμουν να ακούσω και αυτά... μπορεί να είναι απλά ένας μύθος  :: 

Τουλάχιστον να συμφωνήσουμε σε κάτι και να μην ανακαλύπτουμε τον τροχό ξανά και ξανά....

ευχαριστώ για τις καλοπροαίρετες απαντήσεις  :: 

(αν δεν αρμόζει στην "δρομολόγηση", ας μεταφερθεί)

----------


## sw1klk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Philip
> 
> Μετά από κάποιες ρυθμίσεις στο link jkond.anka (αλλαγή σε κανάλι και λιγότερο ισχύ) το Link δείχνει να έχει έρθει στα ίσια του 22/22 mb/sec. 
> 
> 
> Μπορεί κάποιος με μεγαλύτερη εμπειρία από μένα, να εξηγήσει ακόμη μια φορά γιατί ένα λινκ δεν παίζει καλά όταν παίζει με default ισχύ. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι πολλοί κομβούχοι δεν το έχουν καταλάβει ή δεν θέλουν να το καταλάβουν. Είναι λυπηρό να διαπιστώνω ότι υπάρχει άγνοια από κόμβους με πολλά λινκ και χρόνια εμπειρίας στο δίκτυο... ή στην τελική αν υπάρχουν επιχειρήματα για το αντίθετο θα χαιρόμουν να ακούσω και αυτά... μπορεί να είναι απλά ένας μύθος 
> 
> Τουλάχιστον να συμφωνήσουμε σε κάτι και να μην ανακαλύπτουμε τον τροχό ξανά και ξανά....
> 
> ...



Δημήτρη τελικά η συζήτηση μας περί ισχύς σε έκανε να γράψεις ένα νέο ποστ  ::  

Οταν διαφωνείς με κάποιον προσπαθείς να δεις αν αυτά που σου λέει έχουν κάποια υπόσταση και όχι να προσπαθείς να τον βγάλεις λάθος βρίσκοντας ανθρώπους που να έιναι με τα δικά σου λεγόμενα σύμφωνοι.

SW1KLK Βαγγέλης

----------


## prometheus

Είναι αλήθεια ότι η κουβέντα μας ήταν ένας από τους λόγους για το ποστ, γιατί όντως με έκανες να αναρωτηθώ μήπως τελικά κάνω λάθος.




> Οταν διαφωνείς με κάποιον προσπαθείς να δεις αν αυτά που σου λέει έχουν κάποια υπόσταση και όχι να προσπαθείς να τον βγάλεις λάθος βρίσκοντας ανθρώπους που να έιναι με τα δικά σου λεγόμενα σύμφωνοι.
> 
> SW1KLK Βαγγέλης


Σωστά Βαγγέλη, αυτό που προσπαθώ είναι να δω τί τελικά έχει υπόσταση και τί είναι φούμαρα. Εκτός αν πιστέυεις, ότι δεν υπάρχει σωστό και λάθος για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα και μπορεί να πράττει ο καθένας όπως νιώθει.... ότι δηλαδή είναι απλά θέμα γούστου και υπάρχουν αυτοί που γουστάρουν έτσι και οι άλλοι που γουστάρουν αλλιώς, οπότε δεν έχει και νόημα να προσπαθώ να πείσω κάποιον ότι ένα λινκ σε default ισχύ δεν μπορεί να παίξει σωστά. Να το ξέρω τουλάχιστον για να μην προσπαθώ και άδικα ...

----------


## sw1klk

> Είναι αλήθεια ότι η κουβέντα μας ήταν ένας από τους λόγους για το ποστ, γιατί όντως με έκανες να αναρωτηθώ μήπως τελικά κάνω λάθος.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sw1klk
> 
> ...


Ακριβώς σε αυτό το θέμα που θίξαμε για την ισχύ υπάρχει σωστό και λάθος..
Άλλωτε βάζουμε μια κάρτα να δουλεύει με default και άλλωτε με 0 (μηδέν) ισχύ ή ακόμα και -30 (αν σου αρέσει), μην ξεχνάς ότι ο βασικότερος παράγοντας της επικοινωνίας που έχουμε είναι η RF και είναι πολύ μεγάλο κεφάλαιο για τα το πούμε εδώ  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Άλλωτε βάζουμε μια κάρτα να δουλεύει με default και άλλωτε με 0 (μηδέν) ισχύ ή ακόμα και -30 (αν σου αρέσει), μην ξεχνάς ότι ο βασικότερος παράγοντας της επικοινωνίας που έχουμε είναι η RF και είναι πολύ μεγάλο κεφάλαιο για τα το πούμε εδώ


Υποστηρίζεις ότι είτε default, είτε 0, είτε -30 είναι η ισχύ μπορεί να είναι το ίδιο "σωστά";

Αν δεν καταλαβα καλά διόρθωσε με...

----------


## mojiro

> Μπορεί κάποιος με μεγαλύτερη εμπειρία από μένα, να εξηγήσει ακόμη μια φορά γιατί ένα λινκ δεν παίζει καλά όταν παίζει με default ισχύ


http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=313563#313563
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=313563#313563




> ... Μετά από όλα αυτά θέτουμε την ισχύ και στους 2 κόμβους
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Τxpower: 30
> 
> 
> και αρχίζουμε να την κατεβάζουμε αρχικά με μεγάλα βήματα (10db) και μετά με μικρά (3db)
> ...


Σταματάμε να ρίχνουμε την ισχύ εως ότου δούμε απώλια στα MBit της τάξης ανω των 3-5mbit
ή να φτάσουμε στα -65db με -68db...[/quote:c08af]

----------


## petzi

> Ακριβώς σε αυτό το θέμα που θίξαμε για την ισχύ υπάρχει σωστό και λάθος..
> Άλλωτε βάζουμε μια κάρτα να δουλεύει με default και άλλωτε με 0 (μηδέν) ισχύ ή ακόμα και -30 (*αν σου αρέσει*), μην ξεχνάς ότι ο βασικότερος παράγοντας της επικοινωνίας που έχουμε είναι η RF και είναι πολύ μεγάλο κεφάλαιο για τα το πούμε εδώ


Βαγγέλη μόλις έμεινες στην ίδια τάξη! Τσάμπα τα μαθήματα του mojiro. Δεν κάνουμε λίνκς σύμφωνα με το τι μας αρέσει.... Γρήγορα να διαβάσεις τον οδηγό link του mojiro... και ξαναπάς για εξετάσεις.

----------


## mojiro

βρε παλι φορουμιαζεις ?  ::

----------


## petzi

δεν παλεύονται ετουτοι ρε... απ΄το Νοεμβριο τα λέμε.
I'm out of this.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από prometheus
> 
> Είναι αλήθεια ότι η κουβέντα μας ήταν ένας από τους λόγους για το ποστ, γιατί όντως με έκανες να αναρωτηθώ μήπως τελικά κάνω λάθος.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To θέμα εδώ είναι συγκεκριμένο, δεν συζητάμε γενικά περι RF, αλλά για την συμπεριφορά των καρτών που έχουμε, με την σχεδίαση που έχουν, την διαμόρφωση που έχουν, στο περιβάλλον που λειτουργούν.

Αρκετοί από εμάς έχουμε διαπιστώσει ότι κατεβάζοντας την ισχύ βελτιώνετε το λινκ, δεν είναι απλά θεωρία, είναι επιβεβαιωμένο πρακτικά.

Βέβαια υπάρχουν συγκεκριμένα πράγματα που πρέπει να συντρέχουν παράλληλα.

Το πρώτο είναι να υπάρχει αρκετό σήμα, κάτι μεταξύ του -65 με -68 όπως έγραψαν οι προλαλήσαντες (εγώ θα προτιμούσα κάτι του -62 με -65).

Το δεύτερο είναι η απουσία θορύβου ώστε να υπάρχει καλό SNR, τουλάχιστον 30db.

Aπό εκεί και πέρα τα πράγματα είναι δεδομένα, όσο ποιό χαμηλά εκπέμπεις, τόσο καλύτερα παίζει για διάφορους λόγους, ξεκινώντας από την θέρμανση του chip, και καταλήγοντας στις ελάτωση της ισχύος των ανακλάσεων, ώστε να μη έχουμε θόρυβο από τον ίδιο μας τον ευατό.

Κάντε ένα απλό πείραμα, ανοίχτε το φορητό σας μέσα σε ένα δωμάτιο με το NetStumbler και να ελπίζετε να μην πιάσετε κανένα ΑΡ, να υπάρχει νεκρική σιγή από WiFi, κάντε το στο χωριό σας  :: , μετά ανάψτε ένα ΑΡ, θα δείτε -40 και -50 σήμα, αλλά θα δείτε και θόρυβο, παρότι πριν δεν πιάνατε τίποτα. Ο θόρυβος αυτός δεν είναι τίποτα άλλο από το ίδιο σας το σήμα που φτάνει με καθυστέριση στον δέκτη ύστερα από αρκετές ανακλάσεις, με αποτέλεσμα ο δέκτης να το μεταφράζει ως θόρυβο....


Τώρα για την οικολογία, για την αλληλεπίδραση των ίδιων μας τον λινκ και πόση διαφορά μπορεί να έχουν 15db λιγότερη παρεμβολή 50 MHz παραπέρα από το ένα λινκ στο άλλο, είναι μια άλλη κουβέντα  ::

----------


## kinglyr

Εντάξει έγινε το reboot των δύο κόμβων για δείτε είναι όλα εντάξει?

----------


## sw1klk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sw1klk
> 
> 
> Άλλωτε βάζουμε μια κάρτα να δουλεύει με default και άλλωτε με 0 (μηδέν) ισχύ ή ακόμα και -30 (αν σου αρέσει), μην ξεχνάς ότι ο βασικότερος παράγοντας της επικοινωνίας που έχουμε είναι η RF και είναι πολύ μεγάλο κεφάλαιο για τα το πούμε εδώ 
> 
> 
> Υποστηρίζεις ότι είτε default, είτε 0, είτε -30 είναι η ισχύ μπορεί να είναι το ίδιο "σωστά";
> 
> Αν δεν καταλαβα καλά διόρθωσε με...


Βασίλη, ο λόγος που δεν ήθελα να γίνει μια τέτοια συζήτιση στο forum και έγινε αρχικά τηλεφωνικά με τον Δημήτρη (Promitheus) και εμένα, ήταν οτί, αν πεις λίγα λόγια γι αυτό το θέμα θα παρεξηγηθείς και σίγουρα δεν θα καταλάβουν πολλοί από τα συφραζόμενα των λέξεων τι εννοείς, το θέμα της RF είναι πολή μεγάλο κεφάλαιο και πολύ πιο δύσκολο για να το καταλάβει κάποιος.
*Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν υποστηρίζω ότι είναι το ίδιο σωστά.* 
17dbm=1.60V=50mWatt (Default) αυτό είναι η ισχύ που εκμπέμπει η κάρτα πριν πάει στο sma και μετά αφαιρούμε την απώλεια συνδετήρων, την απώλεια καλωδίου και προσθέτουμε τα db της κεραίας μας και αφαιρούμε τα db που αποδίδονται σε χλμ επί της συχνότητας.
Θα ήθελα να πώ πολλά ακόμα αλλά με κάλυψε σε κάποια και ο Πάνος (Papashark) πιο πάνω.

----------


## sw1klk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sw1klk
> 
> Ακριβώς σε αυτό το θέμα που θίξαμε για την ισχύ υπάρχει σωστό και λάθος..
> Άλλωτε βάζουμε μια κάρτα να δουλεύει με default και άλλωτε με 0 (μηδέν) ισχύ ή ακόμα και -30 (*αν σου αρέσει*), μην ξεχνάς ότι ο βασικότερος παράγοντας της επικοινωνίας που έχουμε είναι η RF και είναι πολύ μεγάλο κεφάλαιο για τα το πούμε εδώ 
> 
> 
> Βαγγέλη μόλις έμεινες στην ίδια τάξη! Τσάμπα τα μαθήματα του mojiro. Δεν κάνουμε λίνκς σύμφωνα με το τι μας αρέσει.... Γρήγορα να διαβάσεις τον οδηγό link του mojiro... και ξαναπάς για εξετάσεις.


Αυτές οι μ@@@@@ες να λέγονται και πίστεψε με τα πράγματα δεν θα πάνε ποτέ προς το καλύτερο και μετά λέτε ότι έχετε πρόβλημα για την Αμφιάλη. Όσο αν ''έμεινα στην ίδια τάξη'' αυτό δεν θα το κρίνεις εσύ σε καμία περίπτωση, στο υπουργείο είναι ακόμα τα γραπτά άπό τις εξετάσεις που έδωσα και πήρα το πτηχίο και την άδεια ραδιοερασιτέχνη.

----------


## papashark

> Όσο αν ''έμεινα στην ίδια τάξη'' αυτό δεν θα το κρίνεις εσύ σε καμία περίπτωση, στο υπουργείο είναι ακόμα τα γραπτά άπό τις εξετάσεις που έδωσα και πήρα το πτηχίο και την άδεια ραδιοερασιτέχνη.


Και όμως το πτυχίο του ραδιοερασιτέχνη σε καμία περίπτωση δεν σημαίνει ότι ξέρεις από awmn και RF...

Eιδικά έτσι εύκολο που έχει καταντήσει.

Και το λέω όχι έξω από το χορό, αλλά αφού έχω περάσει τις εξατάσεις.


Βαγγέλη, η απάντηση που έδωσες είναι κάτι που ενοχλεί πάρα πολύ κόσμο, και φοβάμαι ότι είναι ένα μικρό κόμπλεξ που υπάρχει από πλευράς κάποιων (πιστεύω λίγοι) ραδιοερασιτεχνών.

Το ότι έχετε διακρητικό δεν σημαίνει ότι γνωρίζετε κιόλας, άσε που αρκετές φορές η ύπαρξη διακριτικού προϊδεάζει αρκετούς για ακριβώς το αντίθετο, καθότι δυστηχώς είναι αρκετοί που έχουν έρθει στο awmn με διακριτικό, και όχι μόνο δεν ξέρουν την τύφλα τους, αλλά επιμένουν κιόλας νομίζοντας ότι ξέρουν.

Σκέψου, ότι οι πρώτοι ενισχυτές που εμφανίστηκαν ήταν από ραδιοερασιτέχνες....

Δεν λέω ότι το σύνολο είναι έτσι, ίσως το αντίθετο, αλλά η επίκληση του διακριτικού ως απόδειξη γνώσεων είναι σαν να σου λέω "Φιλαράκι, είμαι και μαμώ τους drivers, το σκίζω το αυτοκινητάκι όπου και όπως θες, και μπορώ να στο αποδείξω, να πάρε το δίπλωμα οδήγησης από το Υ.Σ....."


@Petzi, χαλάρωσε....

----------


## Acinonyx

> Βασίλη, ο λόγος που δεν ήθελα να γίνει μια τέτοια συζήτιση στο forum και έγινε αρχικά τηλεφωνικά με τον Δημήτρη (Promitheus) και εμένα, ήταν οτί, αν πεις λίγα λόγια γι αυτό το θέμα θα παρεξηγηθείς και σίγουρα δεν θα καταλάβουν πολλοί από τα συφραζόμενα των λέξεων τι εννοείς, το θέμα της RF είναι πολή μεγάλο κεφάλαιο και πολύ πιο δύσκολο για να το καταλάβει κάποιος.
> *Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν υποστηρίζω ότι είναι το ίδιο σωστά.* 
> 17dbm=1.60V=50mWatt (Default) αυτό είναι η ισχύ που εκμπέμπει η κάρτα πριν πάει στο sma και μετά αφαιρούμε την απώλεια συνδετήρων, την απώλεια καλωδίου και προσθέτουμε τα db της κεραίας μας και αφαιρούμε τα db που αποδίδονται σε χλμ επί της συχνότητας.
> Θα ήθελα να πώ πολλά ακόμα αλλά με κάλυψε σε κάποια και ο Πάνος (Papashark) πιο πάνω.


Το forum δεν φεύγει..  ::  Μπορούμε να ανοίξουμε μία συζήτηση με όσα λόγια θέλουμε για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα. Και να τα εξηγούμε όσο πιό απλά γίνεται για να τα καταλάβει όλος ο κόσμος.

Αρχικά πες μου αν διαφωνείς σε κάτι από τα παρακάτω:

[list][*]SNR σημαίνει Signal to Noise Ratio και είναι ο λόγος του σήματος (ωφέλιμη RF) προς τον θόρυβο (άχρηστη RF) που λαμβάνουμε σε ένα δέκτη.[/*:m:84c91][*]Η ποιότητα ενός link εξαρτάται αποκλειστικά από το SNR του.[/*:m:84c91][*]Ένα link είναι επικοινωνία τύπου duplex δηλαδή το SNR και τον δύο πλευρών επηρρεάζει την ποιότητα του.[/*:m:84c91][*]Η ποιότητα ενός link σε συνδιασμό με την ισχύ που χρησιμοποιειται μας δίνουν την απόδοση του link.
Παράδειγμα:
Αποδοτικότερο είναι το 2 γιατί με μικρότερη ισχύ μας δίνει το ίδιο SNR με το 1
Ένα link στα 5 χλμ όπου κάθε πλευρά έχει ρυθμίσει την κάρτα σε ισχύ 50mW παρουσιάζει SNR και στις 2 κατευθύνσεις 30db[/*:m:84c91]Ένα link στα 2 χλμ όπου κάθε πλευρά έχει ρυθμίσει την κάρτα σε ισχύ 5mW παρουσιάζει SNR και στις 2 κατευθύνσεις 30db[/*:m:84c91][/*:m:84c91][/list:u:84c91]

Όπως βλέπεις σε καμία από τις παραπάνω προτάσεις δεν χρειάζεται να γίνει λόγος ούτε για απώλεια συνδετήρων, ούτε καλωδίου, ούτε db κεραίας.

----------


## sw1klk

> Το forum δεν φεύγει..  Μπορούμε να ανοίξουμε μία συζήτηση με όσα λόγια θέλουμε για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα. Και να τα εξηγούμε όσο πιό απλά γίνεται για να τα καταλάβει όλος ο κόσμος.
> 
> Αρχικά πες μου αν διαφωνείς σε κάτι από τα παρακάτω:
> 
> [list][*]SNR σημαίνει Signal to Noise Ratio και είναι ο λόγος του σήματος (ωφέλιμη RF) προς τον θόρυβο (άχρηστη RF) που λαμβάνουμε σε ένα δέκτη.[/*:m:d0aa7][*]Η ποιότητα ενός link εξαρτάται αποκλειστικά από το SNR του.[/*:m:d0aa7][*]Ένα link είναι επικοινωνία τύπου duplex δηλαδή το SNR και τον δύο πλευρών επηρρεάζει την ποιότητα του.[/*:m:d0aa7][*]Η ποιότητα ενός link σε συνδιασμό με την ισχύ που χρησιμοποιειται μας δίνουν την απόδοση του link.
> Παράδειγμα:
> Αποδοτικότερο είναι το 2 γιατί με μικρότερη ισχύ μας δίνει το ίδιο SNR με το 1
> Ένα link στα 5 χλμ όπου κάθε πλευρά έχει ρυθμίσει την κάρτα σε ισχύ 50mW παρουσιάζει SNR και στις 2 κατευθύνσεις 30db[/*:m:d0aa7]Ένα link στα 2 χλμ όπου κάθε πλευρά έχει ρυθμίσει την κάρτα σε ισχύ 5mW παρουσιάζει SNR και στις 2 κατευθύνσεις 30db[/*:m:d0aa7][/*:m:d0aa7][/list:u:d0aa7]


Συμφωνώ με όλα τα παραπάνω και έτσι είναι
Αποδοτικότερο είναι Ένα link στα 2 χλμ όπου κάθε πλευρά έχει ρυθμίσει την κάρτα σε ισχύ 5mW (7dbm) και παρουσιάζει SNR και στις 2 κατευθύνσεις 30db

ΑΛΛΑ Ένα link στα 5 χλμ όπου κάθε πλευρά έχει ρυθμίσει την κάρτα σε ισχύ 50mW (17dbm) και παρουσιάζει SNR και στις 2 κατευθύνσεις 30db δεν είναι ΛΑΘΟΣ

Ένα link με Default ισχύ 17dbm (50mW) με καλή οπτική επαφή και χωρίς γύρω παρεμβολές από αρμονικές συχνοτήτων από άλλα link (υπάρχουν πολλά link που δουλεύουν άχρηστα το TURBO καταλαμβάνωντας 2πλάσια κλίμακα στην συχνότητα) μπορεί να κάνει connect με snr 30 και λήψη -62 εως -66 και ccq 100% στα 16χλμ.

Όταν λέμε σε ''πιάνω'' -60dbm σήμα σημαίνει ότι λαμβάνει στην κάρτα 0.225V = 0.00001mW

----------


## papashark

Το θέμα είναι στο παρακάτω :

Ένα link στα 5 χλμ όπου κάθε πλευρά έχει ρυθμίσει την κάρτα σε ισχύ 50mW παρουσιάζει SNR και στις 2 κατευθύνσεις 45db, και Signal -45[/*:m:6e69d]Ένα link στα 5 χλμ όπου κάθε πλευρά έχει ρυθμίσει την κάρτα σε ισχύ 1mW παρουσιάζει SNR και στις 2 κατευθύνσεις 30db και signal -60[/*:m:6e69d]

Εδώ είναι η όλη συζήτηση καθότι το 2 θα έχει πιθανότατα μεγαλύτερο bandwidth από το ένα, καταναλώνοντας λιγότερους πόρους....

----------


## manoskol

> [
> Ένα link με Default ισχύ 17dbm (50mW) με καλή οπτική επαφή και χωρίς γύρω παρεμβολές από αρμονικές συχνοτήτων από άλλα link (υπάρχουν πολλά link που δουλεύουν άχρηστα το TURBO καταλαμβάνωντας 2πλάσια κλίμακα στην συχνότητα) μπορεί να κάνει connect με snr 30 και λήψη -62 εως -66 και ccq 100% στα 16χλμ.
> 
> Όταν λέμε σε ''πιάνω'' -60dbm σήμα σημαίνει ότι λαμβάνει στην κάρτα 0.225V = 0.00001mW


Σε ποια περιοχη της Αττικης δεν υπάρχουν παρεμβολές ?

----------


## speedylaptop

Βαρεθηκαααααα
Ολο προβληματααααα
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Αχ και να ηταν μονο αυτα 





Αντε για να αλλαξουμε και λιγο το κλιμα
 ::  

Είναι ένας κουτσός και θέλει να βγάλει άδεια ταξί.
Πάει στο Υπουργείο και τη βγάζει. 
Αγοράζει και ένα ταξί Skoda Octavia, αυτόματο με όλες τις ανέσεις και τα κονφόρ: Στέρεο, τηλεοράσεις, βίντεο, κλιματισμό κλπ.

Μπαίνει λοιπόν ο 1ος πελάτης και βάζει στο βίντεο να δουν τσόντα.
Μπαίνει έπειτα ο 2ος πελάτης και ξαναβάζει να δουν τσόντα.
Μπαίνει και ο 3ος, και πάλι βλέπουν τσόντα.

Ποιό είναι το ηθικό δίδαγμα?



-- scroll down --










*...Στου Κουτσού τη Skoda, όσο θέλεις τσόντα!*

----------


## manoskol

Χαχαχα καλο
Τελικα ειμαστε και μ@μω τα τεχνικα forum.....  ::   ::

----------


## prometheus

> Ποιό είναι το ηθικό δίδαγμα?
> 
> *...Στου Κουτσού τη Skoda, όσο θέλεις τσόντα!*


Ωπα φίλε μου θα τα χαλάσουμε εδώ ... τόση ώρα διαβάζω και δεν μιλάω. Το ανέκδοτο δεν το θυμάσαι καλά ....


που λες , μπαίνει και ένας τέταρτος καθώς έβλεπαν οι άλλοι τρεις, τσίμπησε αστραπιαία τα DVD από το ταξί και έγινε λαγός ....
Ποιο είναι το ήθικό δίδαγμα ???





_Στου Κουτσού τη Skoda, πάρε τη τσόντα και φύγε_

 ::   ::   ::   ::  
αφού το έχουμε κάψει ρε παιδιά ... τί default ισχύ και @#$%@

----------


## vmanolis

Άσχετο: Παίζει κάποια συνάντηση στο petzo-σπιτο αύριο; Λέω μήπως.  ::  
Έχουμε καιρό να βρεθούμε. Μας έλλειψαν άλλωστε τα κέϊκ και ο καφές από τα χεράκια... του Περικλή.  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> * ΑΛΛΑ Ένα link στα 5 χλμ όπου κάθε πλευρά έχει ρυθμίσει την κάρτα σε ισχύ 50mW (17dbm) και παρουσιάζει SNR και στις 2 κατευθύνσεις 30db δεν είναι ΛΑΘΟΣ*
> 
> Ένα link με Default ισχύ 17dbm (50mW) με καλή οπτική επαφή και χωρίς γύρω παρεμβολές από αρμονικές συχνοτήτων από άλλα link (υπάρχουν πολλά link που δουλεύουν άχρηστα το TURBO καταλαμβάνωντας 2πλάσια κλίμακα στην συχνότητα) μπορεί να κάνει connect με snr 30 και λήψη -62 εως -66 και ccq 100% στα 16χλμ.
> 
> Όταν λέμε σε ''πιάνω'' -60dbm σήμα σημαίνει ότι λαμβάνει στην κάρτα 0.225V = 0.00001mW


Η μόνη περίπτωση που το link αυτό δεν είναι λάθος είναι να είναι το μοναδικό στην μπάντα. Όμως στην περίπτωση μας δεν είναι έτσι. Το link με default ισχύ θα δημιουργεί περισσότερο θόρυβο σε άλλα links. Και μη νομίζεις ότι αυτό δεν σε επηρρεάζει γιατί ακόμη κι αν τα αλλά Links δεν είναι τα δικά σου, σίγουρα θα χρησιμοποιήσεις κάποια για να φτάσεις κάπου στο δίκτυο.

----------


## MAuVE

> Αποδοτικότερο είναι Ένα link στα 2 χλμ όπου κάθε πλευρά έχει ρυθμίσει την κάρτα σε ισχύ 5mW (7dbm) και παρουσιάζει SNR και στις 2 κατευθύνσεις 30db
> 
> ΑΛΛΑ Ένα link στα 5 χλμ όπου κάθε πλευρά έχει ρυθμίσει την κάρτα σε ισχύ 50mW (17dbm) και παρουσιάζει SNR και στις 2 κατευθύνσεις 30db δεν είναι ΛΑΘΟΣ


Ψοφάω για θεωρητικές διερευνήσεις και υποδείξεις.

Λοιπόν, ένα λινκ στα 5 χιλιόμετρα με μέτρια οπτική επαφή και τον B52 από την άλλη πλευρά, βγαίνει.

Ενα λινκ στα 500 μέτρα με ιδανική οπτική επαφή και τον (διαγράφεται ένα όνομα) από την άλλη πλευρά, ΔΕΝ βγαίνει.

Πως γίνεται αυτό ;

Υπολογίστε στο link budget και το SNR* του κομβούχου και θα το δείτε.

(*) SNR = Sindromo Nearou Roufianosfagea

Κατά τα λοιπά συνεχίστε να υπολογίζετε ιδανικές ζεύξεις αλά _"ιδανικός κι΄ανάξιος εραστής"_

----------


## sw1klk

> Η μόνη περίπτωση που το link αυτό δεν είναι λάθος είναι να είναι το μοναδικό στην μπάντα. Όμως στην περίπτωση μας δεν είναι έτσι. Το link με default ισχύ θα δημιουργεί περισσότερο θόρυβο σε άλλα links. Και μη νομίζεις ότι αυτό δεν σε επηρρεάζει γιατί ακόμη κι αν τα αλλά Links δεν είναι τα δικά σου, σίγουρα θα χρησιμοποιήσεις κάποια για να φτάσεις κάπου στο δίκτυο.


Κάποια πράγματα εννοούνται και δεν νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται να τα πω, δεν κάνουμε link στα τυφλά χωρίς να βλέπουμε αν δημειουργείται πρόβλημα!!!
Και με 0ισχύ αν είναι ο άλλος δίπλα μας και δεν ξέρουμε τι κάνουμε πάλι πρόβλημα θα του δημιουργήσουμε....

----------


## Philip

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sw1klk
> 
>  Αποδοτικότερο είναι Ένα link στα 2 χλμ όπου κάθε πλευρά έχει ρυθμίσει την κάρτα σε ισχύ 5mW (7dbm) και παρουσιάζει SNR και στις 2 κατευθύνσεις 30db
> 
> ΑΛΛΑ Ένα link στα 5 χλμ όπου κάθε πλευρά έχει ρυθμίσει την κάρτα σε ισχύ 50mW (17dbm) και παρουσιάζει SNR και στις 2 κατευθύνσεις 30db δεν είναι ΛΑΘΟΣ
> 
> 
> Ψοφάω για θεωρητικές διερευνήσεις και υποδείξεις.
> 
> ...


Βεβαία υπάρχουν και τα link που βγαίνουν επιλεγόμενα έτσι ώστε να δημιουργήσουμε πρόβλημα σε κάποιον, (source philip - target Acinonyx)
και τι ποιο απλό με τόσους πλέον που υπάρχουν να βρούμε τον κατάλληλο ώστε να περνάει το link πάνω από αυτόν που θέλουμε να ενοχλήσουμε, (link philip - goynara)
εκεί βεβαία δεν παίζουμε με 0 ισχύ αλλά *default* και μάλιστα σε κοντινά κανάλια που παίζει τα link του ο άλλος. και αστον να χτυπιέται.

Ξαφνικά γίνατε όλοι ειδήμονες στο πως να κάνετε ζεύξεις, μιας και τα βρήκατε όλα έτοιμα *(howto, cracked mikrotik, κλπ)* έχουν βρεθεί και μερικοί όπου θέλουν να κάνουν τους best of awmn και δεν ξέρει κανείς ούτε τα βασικά, όχι δηλαδή ότι εγώ ξέρω αλλά τουλάχιστον διαβάζω και προσπαθώ να μάθω (αλλά δεν μιλάω).

Βασικά για εμένα χρειαζόσαστε *ΕΕΤΤ* 
Και όχι μόνο αυτό αλλά και μια ενημέρωση στην *BSA* (τελευταία το σκέφτομαι πολύ έντονα με όλα αυτά που διαβάζω εδώ μέσα)


*---Philip---*

----------


## sw1klk

> Ξαφνικά γίνατε όλοι ειδήμονες στο πως να κάνετε ζεύξεις, μιας και τα βρήκατε όλα έτοιμα *(howto, cracket mikrotik, κλπ)* έχουν βρεθεί και μερικοί όπου θέλουν να κάνουν τους best of awmn και δεν ξέρει κανείς ούτε τα βασικά, όχι δηλαδή ότι εγώ ξέρω αλλά τουλάχιστον διαβάζω και προσπαθώ να μάθω (αλλά δεν μιλάω).


Εγώ πέρασα τις εξετάσεις Philip???
 ::  Τελικά αν δεν θέλεις να μπλέκεις δεν ασχολείσαι και τους αφήνεις να παίζουν τους ειδήμονες (αυτό ισχύει για κάποιους εδω μέσα) και να την λένε ο ένας στον άλλο συνέχεια.
Όντως το καλύτερο είναι να μην μιλάς αλλά ούτε και εσύ κρατάς το στόμα σου κλειστό.  ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sw1klk
> 
>  Αποδοτικότερο είναι Ένα link στα 2 χλμ όπου κάθε πλευρά έχει ρυθμίσει την κάρτα σε ισχύ 5mW (7dbm) και παρουσιάζει SNR και στις 2 κατευθύνσεις 30db
> 
> ΑΛΛΑ Ένα link στα 5 χλμ όπου κάθε πλευρά έχει ρυθμίσει την κάρτα σε ισχύ 50mW (17dbm) και παρουσιάζει SNR και στις 2 κατευθύνσεις 30db δεν είναι ΛΑΘΟΣ
> 
> 
> Ψοφάω για θεωρητικές διερευνήσεις και υποδείξεις.
> 
> ...


Αντί να λες ευχαριστώ που είσαι ακόμα στο awmn και να ανάβεις λαμπάδα στα μικρά ανθρωπάκια που στήριξαν τις ρουφιανιές σου, γκρινιάζεις και από πάνω ?

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> Η μόνη περίπτωση που το link αυτό δεν είναι λάθος είναι να είναι το μοναδικό στην μπάντα. Όμως στην περίπτωση μας δεν είναι έτσι. Το link με default ισχύ θα δημιουργεί περισσότερο θόρυβο σε άλλα links. Και μη νομίζεις ότι αυτό δεν σε επηρρεάζει γιατί ακόμη κι αν τα αλλά Links δεν είναι τα δικά σου, σίγουρα θα χρησιμοποιήσεις κάποια για να φτάσεις κάπου στο δίκτυο.
> 
> 
> Κάποια πράγματα εννοούνται και δεν νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται να τα πω, δεν κάνουμε link στα τυφλά χωρίς να βλέπουμε αν δημειουργείται πρόβλημα!!!
> Και με 0ισχύ αν είναι ο άλλος δίπλα μας και δεν ξέρουμε τι κάνουμε πάλι πρόβλημα θα του δημιουργήσουμε....


Πως μπορείς να δεις αν δημιουργείται πρόβλημα από ένα link πριν το κάνεις ή και αφού το κάνεις;

----------


## manoskol

Αυτο το κακομοιρο το topic τελικα τι ειναι ?
Συζητηση για το confed 10853 ?
Συζητηση για τα προβληματα στον πειραια γενικά ?
Συζητηση για τα link του Πειραια ?
Συζητηση για ξεκιτινιασμα του Πειραια ?
Συζητηση γενικα και αοριστα για το OLSR και τα BGP confeds?
Πως γινετε να ειναι το μοναδικο thread me 80+ σελιδες και
να εχει γινει 1 φορα μονο mod....
Mήπως ειλικρινα να κλειδωθει και να γινει μια μεταφορα της
χρησιμης πληροφορίας σε ενα καινουριο thread ?
Ειναι κουραστικο να ψαχνεις πληροφορία και να μην βρισκεις τίποτα.... λογο
των τόσων ασχετών.... μπορει κάποιος αν βρει χρόνο να το κοιτάξει ?
 ::

----------


## sokratisg

> *Παρασκευή 27/04/2007 16:59 - Edited by sokratisg*
> Ο manoskol για μία ακόμη φορά ήταν εύστοχος στα σχόλιά του!  
> 
> Το παρόν κλειδώνεται προσωρινά και ξεκινάει το καθάρισμα.
> 
> Θα ανοίξει μόλίς είναι έτοιμο.


Δυστυχώς έπειτα από εύλογες προσπάθειες τις τελευταίες ημέρες για καθαρισμό του συγκεκριμένου topic, παρουσιάστηκαν προβλήματα στην σελιδοποιήση για τον διαχωρισμό των μηνυμάτων.

Οι administrators έχουν ενημερωθεί από το Σάββατο και ελπίζουμε σε γρήγορη επίλυση του προβλήματος.

Συγνώμη για την αναμονή αλλά έπρεπε να βεβαιωθώ ότι δεν μπορεί να βρεθεί άμμεση λύση για να το ανοίξω πάλι.

----------


## JollyRoger

```
/>traceroute jabber.thunder.awmn
traceroute to ns.thunder.awmn (10.15.163.7), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  gw-jollyroger.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.53)  6.370 ms  1.652 ms  1.575 ms
 2  gw-cha0s.vassilis.awmn (10.26.35.182)  4.446 ms  2.419 ms  2.272 ms
 3  gw-vassilis1.milos74.awmn (10.84.230.9)  4.754 ms  2.818 ms  3.613 ms
 4  gw-milos74.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.165)  4.063 ms  3.258 ms  3.974 ms
 5  gw.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.131)  4.145 ms  5.802 ms  6.311 ms
 6  gw-milos74.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.165)  4.056 ms  5.043 ms  5.969 ms
 7  gw.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.131)  4.548 ms  4.279 ms  5.064 ms
 8  * gw-milos74.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.165)  5.125 ms  7.080 ms
 9  gw.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.131)  15.944 ms  8.858 ms  7.151 ms
10  gw-milos74.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.165)  6.392 ms  6.280 ms  7.790 ms
11  gw.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.131)  6.318 ms  6.124 ms  6.852 ms
12  * gw-milos74.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.165)  5.372 ms  5.419 ms
13  gw.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.131)  6.859 ms  7.918 ms  8.353 ms
14  gw-milos74.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.165)  9.028 ms  6.312 ms  6.116 ms
15  gw.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.131)  7.987 ms  24.591 ms  8.061 ms
16  gw-milos74.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.165)  7.133 ms *  8.475 ms
17  gw.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.131)  7.650 ms  9.251 ms  9.849 ms
18  gw-milos74.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.165)  12.213 ms  7.813 ms  7.533 ms
19  gw.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.131)  8.029 ms  9.124 ms  7.809 ms
20  gw-milos74.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.165)  8.072 ms  8.959 msc *
21  gw.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.131)  10.101 ms  8.075 ms  8.533 ms
22  gw-milos74.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.165)  8.713 ms  9.409 ms  9.336 ms
23  gw.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.131)  9.702 ms  9.755 ms  9.339 ms
24  gw-milos74.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.165)  9.739 ms  10.658 ms  8.817 ms
25  gw.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.131)  9.812 ms  10.703 ms  9.908 ms
26  * gw-milos74.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.165)  11.037 ms  10.411 ms
27  gw.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.131)  10.743 ms  10.905 ms  10.896 ms
28  gw-milos74.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.165)  11.255 ms  11.514 ms  11.860 ms
29  gw.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.131)  11.813 ms  24.977 ms  12.347 ms
30  gw-milos74.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.165)  11.271 ms *  11.612 ms
/>
```


τα ιδια παντελάκη μου... τα ίδια παντελή μου....  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

```
/>traceroute jabber.thunder.awmn
traceroute to ns.thunder.awmn (10.15.163.7), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  gw-jollyroger.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.53)  2.318 ms  1.130 ms  1.362 ms
 2  gw-cha0s.vassilis.awmn (10.26.35.182)  6.790 ms  2.791 ms  2.895 ms
 3  gw-vassilis1.milos74.awmn (10.84.230.9)  4.638 ms  4.784 ms  3.026 ms
 4  gw-milos74.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.165)  3.637 ms  2.830 ms  3.469 ms
 5  gw.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.131)  4.904 ms  8.048 ms  4.816 ms
 6  gw-milos74.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.165)  21.401 ms  4.505 ms  6.482 ms
 7  gw.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.131)  4.962 ms  4.276 ms  6.002 ms
 8  * * *
 9  gw.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.131)  5.513 ms  5.268 ms  5.963 ms
10  gw-milos74.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.165)  7.525 ms  6.630 ms  5.417 ms
11  gw.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.131)  6.091 ms  6.558 ms  7.998 ms
12  gw-milos74.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.165)  6.016 ms  6.029 ms  8.423 ms
13  gw.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.131)  8.494 ms  7.630 ms  6.666 ms
14  * * gw-milos74.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.165)  9.142 ms
15  gw.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.131)  6.810 ms  6.808 ms  6.610 ms
16  gw-milos74.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.165)  6.693 ms  8.279 ms  25.933 ms
17  gw.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.131)  7.620 ms  7.380 ms  8.009 ms
18  gw-milos74.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.165)  8.960 ms  9.129 ms *
19  * gw.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.131)  20.926 ms  11.845 ms
20  gw-milos74.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.165)  9.643 ms  8.928 ms  11.198 ms
21  gw.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.131)  9.344 ms  18.807 ms  8.878 ms
22  gw-milos74.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.165)  8.865 ms  12.768 ms  11.038 ms
23  gw.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.131)  9.676 ms  10.755 ms  10.064 ms
24  * gw-milos74.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.165)  9.679 ms  11.885 ms
25  gw.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.131)  11.525 ms  21.055 ms  9.615 ms
26  gw-milos74.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.165)  10.626 ms  9.372 ms  10.090 ms
27  gw.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.131)  9.898 ms  10.420 ms  10.742 ms
28  * ns.thunder.awmn (10.15.163.7)  13.874 ms  27.042 ms
/>
```

ρε παιδιά έλεος επιτέλους...  ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

```
[[email protected] ~]# traceroute 10.15.163.7
traceroute to 10.15.163.7 (10.15.163.7), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  router (10.26.35.65)  0.623 ms  0.589 ms  0.530 ms
 2  gw-cha0s.vassilis.awmn (10.26.35.182)  2.331 ms  1.947 ms  1.642 ms
 3  gw-vassilis.sv1eft.awmn (10.84.231.105)  3.190 ms  1.990 ms  1.639 ms
 4  gw-sv1eft.sw1klk.awmn (10.84.247.129)  3.790 ms  4.547 ms  3.622 ms
 5  10.84.245.161 (10.84.245.161)  3.388 ms  10.600 ms  19.532 ms
 6  * * gw-milos74.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.165)  6.211 ms
 7  gw.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.131)  4.116 ms  4.000 ms  3.801 ms
 8  gw-milos74.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.165)  3.956 ms  3.512 ms  3.451 ms
 9  gw.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.131)  23.875 ms  4.799 ms  4.906 ms
10  gw-milos74.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.165)  4.073 ms  4.829 ms *
11  gw.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.131)  5.349 ms  5.412 ms  6.697 ms
12  gw-milos74.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.165)  5.688 ms  4.787 ms  5.203 ms
13  gw.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.131)  5.148 ms  5.131 ms  5.024 ms
14  gw-milos74.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.165)  5.971 ms  6.053 ms  6.163 ms
15  gw.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.131)  5.882 ms  26.390 ms  7.875 ms
16  * * *
17  * * gw.klinakis.awmn (10.84.250.131)  8.751 ms
```

Επιβεβαιώνω...

----------


## Acinonyx

```
router.klinakis.awmn> show ip route kernel
Codes: K - kernel route, C - connected, S - static, R - RIP, O - OSPF,
       I - ISIS, B - BGP, H - HSLS, L - OLSR, > - selected route, * - FIB route

K>* 0.0.0.0/0 via 10.84.250.131, eth0
```



```
router.klinakis.awmn> show ip route 10.15.163.7
Routing entry for 10.15.163.0/24
  Known via "bgp", distance 200, metric 0, best
  Last update 19:36:43 ago
  * 10.80.201.14 (recursive via 10.84.250.131)
```

Είναι το πρόβλημα που λέγαμε με το default gateway στο ίδιο table.

Το IGP έχει αποσυχρονιστεί από το BGP (προφανώς λόγω λάθος configuration) και θεωρεί το default gateway 10.80.250.131, που είναι ο server του klinakis, ως valid nexthop.

Τώρα ψάνω το λαθος στο config...

----------


## Acinonyx

Το πρόβλημα εντοπιζεται στο configuration του vabiris.

Φαίνεται να μην έχει δηλωθεί ως HNA το link με mbjp! Πόσο καιρό είναι έτσι ρε παιδιά;

Διορθώστε και τα δύο ΣΥΝΤΟΜΑ γιατί δημιουργεί μεγάλο πρόβλημα.

----------


## akops76

> Το πρόβλημα εντοπιζεται στο configuration του vabiris.
> 
> Φαίνεται να μην έχει δηλωθεί ως HNA το link με mbjp! Πόσο καιρό είναι έτσι ρε παιδιά;
> 
> Διορθώστε και τα δύο ΣΥΝΤΟΜΑ γιατί δημιουργεί μεγάλο πρόβλημα.


Το link με τον mbjp χρησιμοποιεί διευθύνσεις απο το c-class του mbjp (10.80.201.x). Συνεπώς δεν χρειάζεται να δηλωθεί τίποτα στο HNA του vabiris.

----------


## mojiro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> Το πρόβλημα εντοπιζεται στο configuration του vabiris.
> 
> Φαίνεται να μην έχει δηλωθεί ως HNA το link με mbjp! Πόσο καιρό είναι έτσι ρε παιδιά;
> 
> Διορθώστε και τα δύο ΣΥΝΤΟΜΑ γιατί δημιουργεί μεγάλο πρόβλημα.
> 
> 
> Το link με τον mbjp χρησιμοποιεί διευθύνσεις απο το c-class του mbjp (10.80.201.x). Συνεπώς δεν χρειάζεται να δηλωθεί τίποτα στο HNA του vabiris.


ποιος το πε αυτο ????

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> Το πρόβλημα εντοπιζεται στο configuration του vabiris.
> 
> Φαίνεται να μην έχει δηλωθεί ως HNA το link με mbjp! Πόσο καιρό είναι έτσι ρε παιδιά;
> 
> Διορθώστε και τα δύο ΣΥΝΤΟΜΑ γιατί δημιουργεί μεγάλο πρόβλημα.
> 
> 
> Το link με τον mbjp χρησιμοποιεί διευθύνσεις απο το c-class του mbjp (10.80.201.x). Συνεπώς δεν χρειάζεται να δηλωθεί τίποτα στο HNA του vabiris.


Το ότι χρησιμοποιεί subnet του mbjp δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν πρέπει να δηλωθεί ως HNA. Αφού είναι εξωτερικό, δηλώνεται. Αν έχει ακολουθηθεί αυτή η τακτική γενικά στο confederation τότε θα πρέπει να διορθωθεί σε όλους του κόμβους.

----------


## vabiris

οκ θα φτιαχτει!

----------


## akops76

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από akops76
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> ...


Οκ...sorry... δικό μου το λάθος...τότε...αυτό είχα καταλάβει πάντος εξαρχής..
Θα το διορθώσω..και στον δικό μου κόμβο...

Οσο για το υπολοιπο confederation..δεν γνωρίζω τι πιστευουν οι υπόλοιποι..

Αντώνης

----------


## akops76

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από akops76
> 
> ...


Aκυρο...στον δικό μου κόμβο...δεν απαιτείται τελικα καμιά διόρθωση...(για αυτό λογικά και δεν είχε διαπιστώθει τόσο καιρο η πατάτα που είχα κάνει).

----------


## JollyRoger

```
/>traceroute jabber.thunder.awmn
traceroute to ns.thunder.awmn (10.15.163.7), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  gw-jollyroger.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.53)  2.306 ms  3.012 ms  1.356 ms
 2  gw-cha0s.vassilis.awmn (10.26.35.182)  2.883 ms  4.053 ms  21.305 ms
 3  10.84.230.254 (10.84.230.254)  7.438 ms  7.386 ms  2.675 ms
 4  gw-speedy-sw1klk.awmn (10.84.247.113)  19.911 ms  10.792 ms  6.484 ms
 5  gw-klinakis.terzis.awmn (10.84.245.161)  5.894 ms  6.225 ms  4.252 ms
 6  gw-terzis.vabiris.awmn (10.84.245.166)  18.420 ms  10.325 ms  8.184 ms
 7  gw-vabiris.akops76.awmn (10.80.205.253)  33.652 ms  39.608 ms  29.357 ms
 8  gw-kakalos.sokratisg.awmn (10.32.49.45)  29.487 ms  18.578 ms  17.439 ms
 9  gw-sokratisg.seaman.awmn (10.32.49.18)  17.173 ms  19.131 ms  19.732 ms
10  gw-seaman.thunder.awmn (10.15.163.145)  19.062 ms  22.016 ms  31.179 ms
11  ns.thunder.awmn (10.15.163.7)  43.733 ms  41.602 ms  52.573 ms
/>
```


thanks guys... ελπίζω να διαρκέσει αυτή τη φορά!  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Οκ...sorry... δικό μου το λάθος...τότε...αυτό είχα καταλάβει πάντος εξαρχής..
> Θα το διορθώσω..και στον δικό μου κόμβο...
> 
> Οσο για το υπολοιπο confederation..δεν γνωρίζω τι πιστευουν οι υπόλοιποι..
> 
> Αντώνης


Γι' αυτό είναι οι συναντήσεις.  ::  http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=412628#412628

----------


## vmanolis

Άσχετο: "Σκανάροντας" με την omni του Access Point interface μου, πιάνω αυτά.  ::  
Πολλοί μαζευόμαστε εδώ γύρω στα 2,4GHz.  ::

----------


## Vigor

Για τους απανταχού "πειρατές" μιας κάποιας ηλικίας!  ::   ::

----------


## JollyRoger

> Για τους απανταχού "πειρατές" μιας κάποιας ηλικίας!





πού το βρήκες αυτό?!  ::   ::

----------


## sw1klk

Πως είναι δυνατόν τόσα ΒΒ..link που είναι κοντά το ένα στο άλλο και με καλή οπτική επαφή να έχουν χάλια σήματα???

Μήπως γεμίσαμε άσκοπα link 2πλά και 3πλά με τον ίδιο προορισμό και αναπόφευτκα γέμισαν και οι συχνότητες ?



Παραθέτω μία φωτό από ένα link που είναι 16χλμ και δουλεύει πολύ καλύτερα από αυτά τα link που προανέφερα.

Α! και μην ξεχάσετε να προσέξετε το SNR (Signal to Noise) επειδή έγινε λόγος για αυτό σε προηγούμενες σελίδες...

----------


## JollyRoger

καλα ρε συ... τι σύγκρινες τώρα?  :Stick Out Tongue: 

το λινκ πάνω απο τη θάλασσα προς τη μεριά που δεν έχει κόμβους, χωρίς να δείξεις ισχύ, χωρίς να δείξεις bandwidth, ούτε και ping....


τι ακριβώς θες να πείς?  ::

----------


## sw1klk

> καλα ρε συ... τι σύγκρινες τώρα? 
> 
> το λινκ πάνω απο τη θάλασσα προς τη μεριά που δεν έχει κόμβους, χωρίς να δείξεις ισχύ, χωρίς να δείξεις bandwidth, ούτε και ping....
> 
> 
> τι ακριβώς θες να πείς?


Πάνω από την θάλασσα ??? ναι μένω σε βάρκα  ::  
Ισχύ??? έχω βάλει 10watt  ::

----------


## petzi

> Πως είναι δυνατόν τόσα ΒΒ..link που είναι κοντά το ένα στο άλλο και με καλή οπτική επαφή να έχουν χάλια σήματα???
> 
> Μήπως γεμίσαμε άσκοπα link 2πλά και 3πλά με τον ίδιο προορισμό και αναπόφευτκα γέμισαν και οι συχνότητες ?


Τα ίδια και τα ίδια σε 90 σελίδες...

πριν μερικές σελίδες 



> .....
> Παρ' όλα αυτά θέτω στα υπ' οψιν μερικές προτάσεις που ισως στο μέλλον θα μπορέσουν να υλοποιηθούν διακιδυνευοντας να βγώ και εκτός τοπικ.
> Μιλώντας πάντα για την περιοχή μου αλλά και για αυτές που θα αντιμέτωπίσουν το ίδιο πρόβλημα αργότερα.
> 
> Χωρίς να χρονοτριβώ 
> 
> 1. αναδιάρθρωση λινκς περιοχής (σχεδιασμός με μεζούρα και κυαλια)
> 2. ελεγχος - κεντραρισμα - κόψιμο και όλα αυτά με όρους (αν οχι, τοτε ναι και αν οχι , οχι))
> 3. διαμοιρασμός - καταμερισμός συχνοτήτων (που φτάσαμε)
> ...


Αν έχουν μείνει οι κόμβοι της περιοχής στην άποψη που εξέφρεασες πριν μερικές σελίδες



> Ακριβώς σε αυτό το θέμα που θίξαμε για την ισχύ υπάρχει σωστό και λάθος..
> Άλλωτε βάζουμε μια κάρτα να δουλεύει με default και άλλωτε με 0 (μηδέν) ισχύ ή ακόμα και -30 (αν σου αρέσει), μην ξεχνάς ότι ο βασικότερος παράγοντας της επικοινωνίας που έχουμε είναι η RF και είναι πολύ μεγάλο κεφάλαιο για τα το πούμε εδώ


τότε δεν υπάρχει σωτηρία

Και πάμε πάλι από την αρχή χωρίς πολλά τεχνικά επιχειρήματα αφού τα περισσότερα έχουν συζητηθεί στις petzoσυναντήσεις

Η ερώτηση δεν είναι προσωπική αλλά όντας τόσο ασφυκτικά τόσο κοντά ο ένας στον άλλον στην περιοχή σου:
- δες πόσο εκπέμπουν οι κάρτες σου (για λινκ κάτω από 1000 μέτρα, ισχύς πάνω από -30 είναι ήδη πολύ με ένα 80αρι πιάτο και feeder)
- πόσες είναι turbo
- αν έχεις πάνω από 4 κάρτες στο ίδιο μηχάνημα οι παρεμβολές τυφλώνουν πρώτα εσένα και μετά τους άλλους

Ο εύκολος τρόπος να βελτιώσει κανείς τα links του είναι να τσιτάρει ισχύ (χωρίς εγγυημένο αποτέλεσμα)
Ο δύσκολος είναι να έρθει σε συνεννόηση με τους γύρω και να κατεβάσει ισχύ (σίγουρο αποτέλεσμα)

----------


## sw1klk

> Τα ίδια και τα ίδια σε 90 σελίδες...
> 
> πριν μερικές σελίδες 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vassilis3
> ...


Λοιπόν ο vassilis3 έγραψε ωραία ωραία πραγματα ειδικά αυτό για την υποστήριξη "φτωχων" κόμβων και μετά έκανε ένα link (της γειτονειάς) με τον speedy (ο οποίος έχει 8link) αφού είχαν και οι δύο link με τον sv1eft (ο οποίος έκοψε πλέον το ένα)...  ::   ::   ::  


Πάμε λοιπόν τώρα στις ερωτήσεις σου προς εμένα που λες ότι δεν είναι προσωπικές (  ::  ) αλλά αντιθέτως άλλο χαραχτήρα δείχνουν....

-Οι κάρτες μου εκπέμπουν -30 μεχρι 0 ισχύ (εκτός από 2) με καλώδιο απλό (RG213) και πιάτο 40cm......Μήπως γνωρίζεις εσύ πως μπορείς να υπολογίσεις τι ισχύ φτάνει στο πιάτο με ένα απλό καλώδιο (RG213) που είναι 5μέτρα στα -30dbm ή στο Default που λέει το Mtik πόσο φτάνει στο 40cm πιάτο????? ε??
-TURBO????? εγώ δεν ήρθα πάνω από δέκα φορές σε αντιπαράθεση με αυτά που λέγονταν στις συνάντησεις για να βάζουμε Turbo???? Δεν έλεγα να μην βάζουμε Turbo στα link?? Εσείς δεν λέγατε να κόψουμε να Nstreme και να βάλουμε Τurbo γιατί δεν ξέρατε γιατί lagαρουνε τα cpu??? Πλάκα κάνεις τώρα??
-Δεν σας έδειξα στατιστικά και real time grapher για το θέμα των ταχυτήτων-cpu-signal σε πολλά router που τράβαγα πληροφορείες και τι πρέπει να γίνει και σας το έδειξα στην πράξη και όλοι αναρωτιόντουσαν πως παίζει τόσο καλά ο router μου με 8Link και δεν lagαρει η cpu όπως στους περισσότερους απο εκεί που ρώταγαν το γιατί???
Εγώ δεν το παίζω master, προσπαθώ να μάθω...

Λοιπόν για πια μαθήματα μιλάς στο petzoσπιτο??? Μήπως γνωρίζεις μετά τις συναντήσεις τι έλεγαν οι περισσότεροι???

----------


## petzi

Βαγγέλη είσαι προκατελειμένος. Δεν το παίζεις master αλλά σου είναι πολύ εύκολο να βγάζεις συμπερισμάτα για όλους και για όλα.

Οταν λέω δεν είναι προσωπικό εννοώ ότι η ερώτηση δεν στρέφεται μόνο σε εσένα αλλά και στους γείτονές σου (συ μπορεί να τα τηρείς αλλά δεν τα τηρούν άλλοι). Αλλά εσύ το πήρες ώς αφορμή για να πετάξεις την χολή σου. 

Στην πρόταση του vassilis όμως δεν βλέπω αντιπρόταση.... αντι αυτού φαρμάκι και σπόντες για τα links που έκαναν άλλοι... 

Το τι συζητούσατε μετά τις συναντήσεις δεν με αφορά καθώς τώρα πιά είναι ολοφάνερο ότι δεν σας σώζει πια τίποτε όπως και εσύ με τα χαμηλά σήματα έχεις διαπιστώσει. 
Τώρα μένει να βάλετε και ενισχυτές για να δείτε ποιος θα επικρατήσει.....

----------


## papashark

> Πάμε λοιπόν τώρα στις ερωτήσεις σου προς εμένα που λες ότι δεν είναι προσωπικές (  ) αλλά αντιθέτως άλλο χαραχτήρα δείχνουν....
> 
> -Οι κάρτες μου εκπέμπουν -30 μεχρι 0 ισχύ (εκτός από 2) με καλώδιο απλό (RG213) και πιάτο 40cm......Μήπως γνωρίζεις εσύ πως μπορείς να υπολογίσεις τι ισχύ φτάνει στο πιάτο με ένα απλό καλώδιο (RG213) που είναι 5μέτρα στα -30dbm ή στο Default που λέει το Mtik πόσο φτάνει στο 40cm πιάτο????? ε??


Απογοήτευση...

Μόνο αυτό νιώθω...

-30 ? που, πως, πότε, γιατί ?

40αρι πιάτο ? Ημαρτον.... Βάλε πάνελ καλύτερα που βάζω και εγώ αλλά τουλάχιστον λέω ότι ντρέπομαι για τον ευατό μου....





> Λοιπόν για πια μαθήματα μιλάς στο petzoσπιτο??? Μήπως γνωρίζεις μετά τις συναντήσεις τι έλεγαν οι περισσότεροι???


Μαζί με τον petzi που έχει απογοητευτεί από τον confederation, να βάλεις και εμένα μαζί.

Τι λέγατε για τις συναντήσεις μετά ? Προφανώς δεν είχατε τα κότσια να τα πείτε εκεί....

Ελα μια βόλτα την Τετάρτη να μου τα πείτε στα flocafe, μην στεναχωρηθείς άμα σου τα χώσω μετά όμως.

Ολο γκρίνια, παράπονα, να την πείτε στους άλλους, υπέρμετροι εγωισμοί, και όλα αυτά παράλληλα με ημιμάθεια, άρνηση και καταλύτη την βλακεία που μας δέρνει όλους μαζί...


Με απογοητεύτε πολύ Βαγγέλη, πάρα πολύ...

----------


## Acinonyx

@klk,

κάτι δεν πάει καλά με τον driver ή τις ενδείξεις του δέκτη σου.

Είναι αδύνατον να έχεις σήμα -54 και SNR 51. To αθροισμα του μας κάνει -105 noise.

Ακόμη και με τις παρακάτω εξαιρετικά καλές συνθηκες το θεωρητικό ελάχιστον σε ένα δέκτη 802.11a είναι:

BW (Bandwidth) = 18MHz
NF (Noise Figure) = 5db

-174dbm/Hz + 10*log18MHz + 5db ~ *-96dbm*

----------


## nvak

> @klk,
> 
> κάτι δεν πάει καλά με τον driver ή τις ενδείξεις του δέκτη σου.
> 
> Είναι αδύνατον να έχεις σήμα -54 και SNR 51. To αθροισμα του μας κάνει -105 noise.
> 
> Ακόμη και με τις παρακάτω εξαιρετικά καλές συνθηκες το θεωρητικό ελάχιστον σε ένα δέκτη 802.11a είναι:
> 
> BW (Bandwidth) = 18MHz
> ...


Δεν είναι πρώτη φορά που υπάρχουν λάθος ενδείξεις...
Γενικά οι μετρήσεις που δίνουν οι κάρτες είναι στο περίπου.
Μήπως ξέρει κανείς πώς ακριβώς μετράνε ? 
Πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούν κάποιο περίεργο έμμεσο τρόπο.
Πρέπει να επηρεάζεται η μέτρηση και απο παρεμβολή γειτονικών καναλιών

----------


## sw1klk

@Petzi
Εσύ ψάχνεσαι και έχεις προβλήματα με κάποιους και απλά γουστάρεις να την λες οταν κάτι δεν πάει καλά, όταν έφυγες εσύ από το confederation δεν σε έκραξε κανένας αντίθετα με κάποιον άλλο που τον κράξαμε όλοι. Τελος πάντων χαλάρωσε δεν την λέω σε κανέναν γράφωντας ένα ποστ, μήπως πρέπει να βρούμε μία φατσούλα που πρέπει να δείχνει την διάθεση μας ότι είναι καλή για να μην παρεξηγείσαι εσύ και κάποιοι άλλοι???? Όπως έχουμε πει το forum είναι μέρος για συζήτηση όχι για ξεκατινιάσματα (δεν σου έχω δείξει κάτι τέτοιο) και μάχες ισχύος. Αν το συνεχίσεις έτσι δύο πράγματα μπορείς να καταφέρεις, το ένα είναι να σε γράφω κανονικά και να μην σου απαντάω σε τίποτα αφήνοντας έτσι υπόνοιες στους άλλους και το δεύτερο είναι επίθεση κατα μέτωπο, δεν αξίζει κανένα από τα δύο και για να ξεακαθαρίσω δεν έχω με κανέναν προσωπικά.

@Papashark
Δεν θα σου απαντήσω από εδώ γιατί έχεις παρεξηγήση κάποια πράγματα και όπως είπα και πριν το forum είναι για άλλο σκοπό, θα προσπαθήσω να παρεβρεθώ την Τετάρτη να τα πούμε. Τώρα αυτό που είπες για την ισχύ δεν το κατάλαβα, δεν βάζουμε όλοι Default βάζουμε και 0 και -30, για το 40άρι πιάτο δεν χρειαζόταν να κάνεις αυτήν την σύγκριση γιατί μπερδεύεις κόσμο, η διαφορά του 40αρι με το 80αρι και με τις 3D κεραίες είναι καθαρά θέμα διαφοράς db και λύσης χώρου, τώρα για τά Panel που βάζεις εσύ δεν σου έχει πει κανείς τίποτα?? που το πήγες δεν κατάλαβα...

@Acinonyx
Η παρατήρηση σου ήταν σωστή, αλλά -->>Το jpeg (foto) ήταν από το router του m0rpy δεν ήταν από το δικό μου (αυτό δεν το πρόσεξε κανείς).
Στο Mtik router το δικό μου στο συγκεκριμένω bbLink είναι το SNR -29... και τα σήματα ίδια ακριβώς! Υπάρχει αλλού πρόβλημα μάλλον στο Mtik του άλλου. Οι ερωτήσεις μου ήταν οι εξείς στην παράθεση τις φωτό που έκανα:

-Πως είναι δυνατόν τόσα ΒΒ..link που είναι κοντά το ένα στο άλλο και με καλή οπτική επαφή να έχουν χάλια σήματα??? 
-Μήπως γεμίσαμε άσκοπα link 2πλά και 3πλά με τον ίδιο προορισμό και αναπόφευτκα γέμισαν και οι συχνότητες ? 

Και έβαλα εσκεμένα την συγκεκριμένη φωτό από το router του άλλου κόμβου για το λάθος και την διαφορά που είδα με το SNR.

@nvak
Αυτό που λέειι ο nvak για λάθος μετρήσεις στις κάρτες ισχύει σε αρκετά Mtik router και οι μετρήσεις σχετικά με την ισχύ των καρτών στο TxPower δεν νομίζω ότι έχουν κάποια θέση με την πραγματικότητα +30db αναλογή με 1Watt δεν υπάρχει αυτήν την στιγμή κάρτα στο 1watt (SR2+SR5 = +26dbm=400mWatt, nortel = +20dbm=100mWatt, cm9 = +18dbm = 65mWatt).

-> Το πρόβλημα με το SNR πιστεύω ότι είναι από το hackαρισμένο Μtik true linux, του φίλου m0rhy.

----------


## ngia

> Δεν είναι πρώτη φορά που υπάρχουν λάθος ενδείξεις...
> Γενικά οι μετρήσεις που δίνουν οι κάρτες είναι στο περίπου.
> Μήπως ξέρει κανείς πώς ακριβώς μετράνε ? 
> Πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούν κάποιο περίεργο έμμεσο τρόπο.
> Πρέπει να επηρεάζεται η μέτρηση και απο παρεμβολή γειτονικών καναλιών


Η cisco μέτραγε το quality με βάση τον ρυθμό των λαθών, πιθανά και σε αυτή τη μέτρηση να χρησιμοποιεί η κάρτα κάτι παρόμοιο.
Αληθινή (άμεση) μέτρηση δύσκολο να μπορούν να κάνουν.

----------


## JollyRoger

> -> Το πρόβλημα με το SNR πιστεύω ότι είναι από το hackαρισμένο Μtik true linux, του φίλου m0rhy.


σιγά ρε μάστορα... τα πήρες όλα σβάρνα!!

Το παραπάνω, το διαψεύδω κατηγορηματικά.... αν θες κράξε τα hacked ΜΤ... το true linux, so far δεν έχει κάνει κόλπα....

[εντιτ]
ps. και κάνεις και όποτε θες killall zebra/bgpd/olsrd και τα ξαναξεκινάς κύριος!  :: 

Άσε που και άμα κάνεις μ@μ@κία, βλέπεις τι error σου πέταξε οταν δεν ξεκίνησε!  :Stick Out Tongue:  ... γενικά πολύ πιο hands-on...

----------


## mojiro

βαγγελη... για να μετρησεις τα db μιας κεραιας πρωτα υπολογιζεις
το διαγραμμα ακτινοβολιας της και βαση αυτου υπολογιζεις τα db...

οσο πιο μικρο ειναι ενα πιατο, και οσο δε καταφερνει να πιασει ολη
τη δεσμη του feeder τοσο το λιγοτερο κατευθηντικο ειναι και αρα
προκαλει περισοτερο θοριβο.

οσο λιγοτερο κατευθηντικη ειναι μια κεραια τοσο περισσοτερο
θορυβο παρα οφελιμο σημα προκαλει...

εχω δοκιμασει 40αρι στους 2.4 και ειναι χειροτεροτερο και απο μια
μικρη stella σε αποδοση. δε ξερω εαν εχεις δουλεψει τις stellitses...

και επιτελους πρεπει να δεις τα πραματα πιο αντικειμενικα οσο
αφορα τη γειτονια σου...

απο τη μια θες να βρεθει λυση για το προβλημα σας με τον θορυβο
αλλα και να φιλοτιμιθει καποιος να σας οργανωσει και να σας πει
τι λινκ θα εχετε και με ποση ισχυ θα πεξετε, δε πιστευω σε καμια
περιπτωση να τον ακουσετε ετσι οπως εχουν τα πραματα εκει...

αρκετοι θα πρεπει να καταλαβουν να συνηπαρχουν με τους αλλους
και οτι η αυτονομια που σου δινει μια κεραια ραδιοερασιτεχνη που
δε δινεις λογο σε κανενα για το τι κανεις δε μπορει να ταιριαξει
στο awmn.

να αυτο-οργανοθειτε δε μπορειτε, να ακουσετε αλλους δε σας αρεσει.
να μη φαγονεστε δε μπορειτε, αλλα να κατηγορειτε ο ενας τον αλλο
χωρις ιδιαιτερο λογο (με τη χρηση σπασμενου τηλεφωνου, τα παντα
μεγενθηνονται) μπορειτε!

αντι να πατε προς τα μπρος, πατε ολοταχως προς τα πισω οτι και
εαν προσπαθησαμε 3-4 ατομα. αντι να εκμεταλευτητε την ευκαιρια
οργανοσης με το OLSR, το χρησιμοποιησατε για ακομη περισσοτερες
κοντριτσες.

μπορει να μην ειναι ωραια αυτα που γραφω, αλλα ειναι αληθινα.

----------


## vmanolis

> οσο πιο μικρο ειναι ενα πιατο, και οσο δε καταφερνει να πιασει ολη
> τη δεσμη του feeder τοσο το λιγοτερο κατευθηντικο ειναι και αρα
> προκαλει περισοτερο θοριβο.
> 
> οσο λιγοτερο κατευθηντικη ειναι μια κεραια τοσο περισσοτερο
> θορυβο παρα οφελιμο σημα προκαλει...
> 
> εχω δοκιμασει 40αρι στους 2.4 και ειναι χειροτεροτερο και απο μια
> μικρη stella σε αποδοση. δε ξερω εαν εχεις δουλεψει τις stellitses...


Στου Νίκου (nickpanGR) που είχα πάει, είχε συμβεί το εξής:
Ενώ το feeder από μόνο του σαν κεραία έπιανε προς μια κατεύθυνση π.χ. 7 APs, όταν το βάζαμε σε ένα 60άρι πιάτο που είχε, έπιανε με το ζόρι 2 (και αυτά πολύ κοντινά).  ::  
Οπότε, συμπεράναμε ότι στο συγκεκριμένο πιάτο το feeder δεν "κάθεται" ακριβώς στο κέντρο όπου εστιάζε το πιάτο.  ::  
Δυστυχώς, άλλο το LNB και άλλο το feeder.  ::  
Γι' αυτό και μόνο του το feeder έπιανε περισσότερα ΑΡs από ότι επάνω στο πιάτο.  ::

----------


## mojiro

απο τη στιγμη που αυτα τα feeder εχουν σχεδιαστει για prime focus ανω
των 80cm διαμετρο, το να το βαλεις σε οβαλ, ειναι μια παραχωρηση, το
να μικρηνεις ακομη περισοτερο τη διαμετρο ειναι "καγκουρια"...

ποσο μαλλον που ενα 80αρι φτηνο κανει 10-12eu

----------


## speedylaptop



----------


## mojiro

Καποιος εχει περασει παλι λαθος ρυθμισεις στον Sv1eft

Καποιο απο τα backbone του Johnkast εχει λαθος ρυθμισεις
Λαθη εχει και καποιο backbone του Anka (μεσα στο olsr παντα)

Σε παρα πολλους ειπαρχουν ακομη default gateways στο main table
Ελπιζω ολοι να εχουν πλεον βαλει τα τελευταια updates σε quagga
& olsr (olsrd_quagga.so.0.2.2)

----------


## speedylaptop

Μιχαλη 
Προχτες ειχα προβλημα με τον speedy2 το link με τον Johnkast
Προσπαθοντας λοιπον να μπω στον κομβο του Johnkast παρατηρησα ότι δεν εχω προσβαση διοτι μου την ειχε κοψει ο sv1eft ο οποιος με πηρε τηλ μετα αφου πηρα τον Johnkast και ψιλοτσακωθηκαμε και μου ειπε ότι είναι ο διαχειριστης εκει .ότι αυτος μας πεταξε εξω (ακομα και μενα που ειχα Link Johnkast και του ειχα foul προσβαση μονιμα στο router μου) και ότι θελω να απευθυνομαι σε αυτόν .
Αρα όπως καταλαβαινεις επειδη δεν θελω παρε δωσε το αφησα στην μοιρα του και οσο κρατησει .
Αν βρεθει καποιος ο οποιος εχει προσβαση και στους δυο κομβους και θελει να το φτιαξει ας το κανει εγω δεν μπορω μονο από μερια μου μια και ο Johnkast δεν γνωριζει αρκετα .

----------


## mojiro

εγω δεν ασχολουμε αλλο, αν θελετε φτιαχτε τα, αν δε θελετε...

παντως αυτα ακριβως που λες, περιγραφουν αυτο που λεγα πιο
πανω στον sw1klk, οτι δε μπορειτε να συνεργαστειτε.

αν δε μπειτε σε πνευμα συνεργασιας (με πραξεις) τοτε καλυτερα
ας μην παραπονιεται ο καθενας οτι δε πεζει καλα το λινκακι του
ή οτι του κοψανε τη προσβαση ή οτι του χαλασανε το ρουτερ ή
οτι δε του ερχονται "πολλες διαδρομες".

----------


## sw1klk

@Mojiro
Κρατάμε ο καθένας την γνώμη του για το θέμα κεραιών μέχρι να το δούμε κάποια στιγμή από κοντά και δεν θέτουμε πλέον πρωσωπικές ερωτήσεις.


@Speedy
Σου έχω πει να μην μπλέκεις τις προσωπικές σχέσεις με τα link και το κάνεις ακόμα...
Σου έδειξα πολλές φορές το θέμα -30 (txpower) ότι σε εμάς που είμαστε 600-700μέτρα απόσταση να το βάλουμε -30 και πάλι παίζει -59(signal).... είναι καλύτερα! Τόσες φορές είπαμε -60 σήμα είναι καλύτερα.
Το link με το vassili καλά έκανες και το έκανες αλλά όταν έχεις 2link με το ίδιο άτομο είναι κάτι παραπάνω από υπερβολή. Είχες λινκ με vassili και sv1eft και ο sv1eft με speedy και vassili. Στόχος σου ηταν, όπως έδειξες να βγάλεις *10link* και τα το ποστάρεις στην υπογραφή σου σαν κατόρθωμα? Ή μήπως σου αρέσει να κάνεις *show ip bgp sumurry* και να βλέπεις *2500 Routes*?  ::  
Αυτήν την αναφορά που έκανα για το ποστ του vassili απλά απάντησα στον Petzi στην προηγούμενη σελίδα και δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί μυγιάζεσαι πάντα με το παραμικρό. Αν δεν καταλάβαινες κάτι μπορούσες να πάρεις τηλ.
Αυτό που είπες θα με φέρεις σε δύσκολη θέση... δεν έχω να πω κάτι, μόνο ντροπή για αυτά που λες  ::  
Δεν θα το συνεχισω άλλο γιατι θέλω για μια τελευταία φορά να σταματήσουν αυτά και να μην το συνεχίσεις ούτε και εσύ, τι έγινε χαλάστηκες τόσο πολύ μαζί μου και δεν πέρνεις τηλ και τώρα forumιάζεις΄? (by Mojiro).  ::  


@Mojiro
-Ρυθμισεις στον Sv1eft: Την τελευταία φορά που μιλήσαμε τις διόρθωσα και σου έδειξα ότι κάποιος τις άλλαξε, ποιος δεν ξέρω.... Τώρα χάλασε πάλι??? Ο sv1eft δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς κάνει αλλά από το log του δεν έχω δει κάποια αλλαγή. Αν θέλεις πες μου να τις διορθώσω.
-Johncast: να μου πεις τι πρόβλημα είδες να το διορθώσω
-default gateways στο main table: Από εμένα έχουν διορθωθεί εδώ και καιρό οι: sw1klk-maragos-sv1eft και πρόσφατα o speedy (συγνώμη αν δεν έπρεπε να το πω)
-updates σε quagga & olsr (olsrd_quagga.so.0.2.2)
sw1klk-maragos-tzitzis-sv1ceb-sv1eft-johncast-speedy, έχουν περάστει τα νεα mpk και αναπροσαρμόστηκαν και τα conf files 


ΓΕΝΙΚΑ
Και για τελευταία φορά λέω ότι, το θέμα που πόσταρα και έχει ξεκινήσει όλο αυτό τον χαμό σε τόσες σελίδες δεν ήταν αναφορικά για συγκεκριμένη περιοχή!!!!!!!!!
Πράγματα που αφορούν προβλήματα ανάμεσα στους κόμβους και μεταξύ μας υπάρχουν τα PM, το voip, το τηλ (σταθερό-κινητό)..... αλλά δεν υπάρχει καλή διάθεση τελικά!!!
Ντράπηκα όταν με ρώτησε ένας φίλος (B52) και μου είπε: τι γίνεται ρε εκει κάτω, γιατί τρωγωσαστε???
Φανταστείτε σε πόσους έχει γίνει βασική τους σελίδα η *Δρομολόγηση* και το *Πειραιάς- Νίκαια- Κορυδαλλός- Κερατσίνι OLSR Confederation*....... για να γελάνε  ::   ::   ::

----------


## anka

> Καποιο απο τα backbone του Johnkast εχει λαθος ρυθμισεις
> Λαθη εχει και καποιο backbone του Anka (μεσα στο olsr παντα)
> (olsrd_quagga.so.0.2.2)


Νομίζω ότι o Matsulas δεν έχει περάσει τα νέα πακέτα, θα του μιλήσω εάν είναι και σήμερα.

----------


## SV1EFT

::

----------


## papashark

Καλά έκανα εγώ και έκοψα την πρόσβαση σε όλους από τον router μου, και από ότι βλέπω σύντομα θα κόψω και τα λινκς....

----------


## papashark

::

----------


## SV1EFT

::

----------


## sw1klk

> Γι' αυτό και εσύ βγαίνεις να την πεις στους άλλους ? Γιατί ντρέπεσε ?
> 
> Ε τελικά είμαστε για γέλια...



Papashark, κάνε μας την χάρη....
Δεν την είπα σε κανέναν, απαντάω όσο πιο πολύ πολιτισμένα σε αυτά που μου γράφουν προσωπικά..
Έχεις δείξει ότι έχεις ξεχωρίσει τους κόμβους σε στρατόπεδα και έχεις διαλέξει και μεριά.

----------


## SV1EFT

::   ::

----------


## SV1EFT

::

----------


## SV1EFT

> Μιχαλη 
> Προχτες ειχα προβλημα με τον speedy2 το link με τον Johnkast
> Προσπαθοντας λοιπον να μπω στον κομβο του Johnkast παρατηρησα ότι δεν εχω προσβαση διοτι μου την ειχε κοψει ο sv1eft ο οποιος με πηρε τηλ μετα αφου πηρα τον Johnkast και ψιλοτσακωθηκαμε και μου ειπε ότι είναι ο διαχειριστης εκει .ότι αυτος μας πεταξε εξω (ακομα και μενα που ειχα Link Johnkast και του ειχα foul προσβαση μονιμα στο router μου) και ότι θελω να απευθυνομαι σε αυτόν .
> Αρα όπως καταλαβαινεις επειδη δεν θελω παρε δωσε το αφησα στην μοιρα του και οσο κρατησει .
> Αν βρεθει καποιος ο οποιος εχει προσβαση και στους δυο κομβους και θελει να το φτιαξει ας το κανει εγω δεν μπορω μονο από μερια μου μια και ο Johnkast δεν γνωριζει αρκετα .


Αστα σε μαθαμε  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

::

----------


## SV1EFT

::   ::   ::

----------


## speedylaptop

Βαγγελη 
Δεν υπαρχουν προσωπικα μεταξυ μας και το ξερεις 
Τωρα αυτά που λες περι bgp κτλ είναι μπουρδες και το ξερεις αλλα όπως ειπαμε σου αρεσει παντα να εισαι από πανω ακομα και αν εισαι λαθος στα πιστευω σου 
Το θεμα της συζητησης είναι μονο τχ power και τιποτα άλλο τα υπολοιπα αφορουν καποιους διαχειριστες κομβων 
 ::   ::  Sorry αν δεν τοποθετηθηκα σωστα πανω και σε προσβαλα 
Οσο για την δυσκολη θεση που λεω ότι θα σε φερω το συγκεκριμενο αφορα αλλον το οποιο αν ξεκινησω να αναφερω περιστατικα ισως μπεις στο επικεντρο και δεν θα το ηθελα 
Για την ισχυη οταν θελεις μπορουμε να κανουμε μια κουβεντα αλλα δεν πιστευω ότι θα συννενοηθουμε 
Αααα και το μυνημα που εμφανιζεται κατω κατω ότι εφτασα τα 10link αφου σε ενοχλει τοσο θα το βγαλω 
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## SV1EFT

::

----------


## mojiro

::

----------


## SV1EFT

ο καθενας στο pc του το κοντο και το μακρυ του  ::   ::   ::

----------


## SV1EFT

Tωρα όσο αφορά την πρόσβαση στον johnkast ο speedy την έχει και την είχε
από ανέκαθεν αλλά είχε ξεχάσει τον κωδικό και από 
την ημέρα μου μιλήσαμε στο τηλέφωνο την περασμένη Παρασκευή είναι 
full ενώ αυτός εξακολουθεί να την έχει κομμένη .Άσε λοιπόν ρε Πάνο τις 
φτηνές δικαιολογίες σου με τις χαζομαρες που συνεχώς λες και κανεις?
Σας χαιρετώ τώρα όλους πάω για δουλίτσα θα ενημερωθώ για τις εξελίξεις 
αργά το βραδάκι που θα επιστρέψω .
Φιλιά σε όλους τους έχοντας και κατέχοντας.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Γι' αυτό και εσύ βγαίνεις να την πεις στους άλλους ? Γιατί ντρέπεσε ?
> 
> Ε τελικά είμαστε για γέλια... 
> 
> 
> 
> Papashark, κάνε μας την χάρη....
> ...


Εγώ έχω ξεχωρίσει τους κόμβους σε στρατόπεδα ?

Τι να σου πω βρε Βαγγέλη, έχω προσπαθήσει να κάνω τον πυροσβέστη αρκετές φορές, αλλά όταν παλεύω ενάντια στις μολότοφ που ρίχνετε διαρκώς, δεν πρόκειτε να τα καταφέρω...

----------


## sokratisg

*Τρίτη 08/05/2007 15:02 - Edited by sokratisg*

Κύριοι ως πότε θα τσακώνεστε για τους routers σας; Μεγάλα παιδία είστε, έλεος πια.

Το παρόν ανοίχτηκε για να σας εξυπηρετήσει και να λύνει προβλήματα, όχι για να δημιουργεί εντάσεις και να γράφεται ότι βρισιά σας έρχεται.

Στο παρών, λόγο μεγέθους, υπάρχει αδυναμία split. 
Επειδή κάποια γεγραμένα πρέπει να μείνουν ατόφια για σχολιασμό, κλειδώνεται μέχρι να βρεθεί μία λύση (στα απρεπή σχόλια).

----------


## fon_hussan

Το παρόν εκτός από συσταση/ΠΜ στους χρήστες mojiro και SV1EFT αναγραφεται και στην ενότητα αυτή.

Ξεκλειδώνεται το θέμα που κλειδώθηκε μετά από παρεμβάσεις σας
Παρακλώ αφαιρέστε οι ίδιοι τα διάφορα σχόλια/ βομωλοχίες/ειρωνία/προσωπικές επιθέσεις μεταξύ σας. 

Τα γραφομένα σας κατά τη διάρκεια της σελίδας, εκτός του ότι δεν προσφέρουν στο θέμα συζήτησης, αποτέλουν παραβίαση του: 
*'Κανονισμος του Φόρουμ' 
http://www.amn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=9276
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=9276
*

και δείχνουν έλλειψη σεβασμού τουλάχιστον προς όλους τους υπόλοιπούς χρήστες/αναγνώστες.




> *'Κανονισμος του Φόρουμ'* 
> α) Η κριτική είναι καλοδεχούμενη, όταν είναι κόσμια και αναφέρεται σε ιδέες και διατυπώσεις και όχι σε πρόσωπα. Μπορείτε να ασκείτε κριτική στις ιδέες όχι όμως και στους ανθρώπους. Εάν υποπέσει στην αντίληψη των Συντονιστών παρουσία μηνυμάτων που παραβαίνουν αυτόν τον κανόνα, αυτά θα μορφοποιηθούν χωρίς προειδοποίηση, και το προσβλητικό κομμάτι θα αφαιρεθεί. 
> 
> β) Επιθέσεις σε άλλους χρήστες.... θα αντιμετωπίσουν μηδενική ανεκτικότητα. Συγκεκριμένα, η δυσφήμιση, ο χλευασμός, η επιθετική ειρωνεία και κάθε είδους προσωπικές προσβολές θα διαγράφονται από τις δημοσιεύσεις χωρίς προειδοποίηση, και θα υπάρχει σύσταση προς το άτομο για αποφυγή επανάληψης.

----------


## fon_hussan

Παρακαλείται και ο χρηστής SV1EFT να αφαιρέσει/αλλαξει από το σημείο αυτό και κάτω στη συζήτηση, βρίσκεται δηλαδή στη σελίδα 88 και παρακάτω (βάσει του παραπάνω πόστ μου). 

Όπως φαίνεται δεν έχει διαβάσει/παραλάβει/ενημερωθεί ακόμα για τη σχετική σύσταση, οπότε περμένουμε σύντομα τη σχετική ενέργεια του. 




> *SV1EFT έγραψε:*
> [quote:b2079]*speedylaptop έγραψε:*
> Μιχαλη
> Προχτες ειχα προβλημα με τον speedy2 το link με τον Johnkast
> Προσπαθοντας λοιπον να μπω στον κομβο του Johnkast παρατηρησα ότι δεν εχω προσβαση διοτι μου την ειχε κοψει ο sv1eft ο οποιος με πηρε τηλ μετα αφου πηρα τον Johnkast και ψιλοτσακωθηκαμε και μου ειπε ότι είναι ο διαχειριστης εκει .ότι αυτος μας πεταξε εξω (ακομα και μενα που ειχα Link Johnkast και του ειχα foul προσβαση μονιμα στο router μου) και ότι θελω να απευθυνομαι σε αυτόν .
> Αρα όπως καταλαβαινεις επειδη δεν θελω παρε δωσε το αφησα στην μοιρα του και οσο κρατησει .
> Αν βρεθει καποιος ο οποιος εχει προσβαση και στους δυο κομβους και θελει να το φτιαξει ας το κανει εγω δεν μπορω μονο από μερια μου μια και ο Johnkast δεν γνωριζει αρκετα .


Speedy κόφτο ως εδώ ξηγημένα πράγματα !!! .....κτλ κτλ[/quote:b2079]

Τέλος παρακαλούνται και οι χρήστες papashark και sw1klk να αφαιρέσουν/'αδειάσουν' σχετικές παρατηρήσεις τους/διαλόγους, στη σελίδα 88 και κάτω με τις οποιές τροφοδοτουν την συζήτηση, για να ηρεμήσουν γενικά τα πνέυματα.

Ελπιζω να γίνουν σεβαστά τα παραπάνω και η συζήτηση να επανέλθει στο αρχικό της θέμα επιτέλους....!!!

Καλημέρα σας,
Κώστας

----------


## mojiro

για μενα καλυτερα ας το κλειδοσετε, δεν ειπαρχει περιπτωση
να βγει κατι καλο απο αυτο το τοπικ.

πιο λειτουργικο και οργανομενο θα γινει το αλλο. αλλωστε
αρκετα απο τα τεχνικα προβληματα της δρομολογησης εχουν
εκληψει.

----------


## sokratisg

Μιχάλη κατά την γνώμη μου είναι να πέσει ένα γερό καθάρισμα (εκτός των σχολίων του fon_hussan) στο παρόν topic και τα post που βρίσκονται στο άλλο το "νέο" να μαζευτούν εδώ.

Βέβαια όλα αυτά εφόσον λυθεί το πρόβλημα με το split σε μεγάλα topic.

----------


## JollyRoger

επειδή βαρέθηκα να κολάει το traceroute προς http://www.awmn... αποφάσισα να συμπληρώσω μερικά names στο hosts...

οπότε έβαλα το name... κάνω tracepath... και πάλι μου το χάνει το ένα(!)

Το αλλάζω... ξανακάνω μετα απο λίγο, τα ίδια(!)  :: ... εν ολίγοις... είναι δυνατόν να πηγαίνω απο matsula σε shadowcaster μια απο το ενα if και μια απο το άλλο?!  :: 

Μηπώς κάτι δε βλέπω καλά... δεν καταλαβαίνω!  :: 



```
[email protected]:/etc# tracepath www.awmn
 1:  vmubuntu.jr.awmn (10.40.186.25)                        0.270ms pmtu 1500
 1:  router.jollyroger.awmn (10.40.186.1)                   1.146ms
 2:  gw-jollyroger.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.53)                 2.570ms
 3:  gw-cha0s.vassilis.awmn (10.26.35.182)                  3.219ms
 4:  gw-vassilis.sv1eft.awmn (10.84.231.105)                4.685ms
 5:  gw-sv1eft.foxer.awmn (10.80.189.89)                   15.740ms
 6:  gw-foxer.matsulas.awmn (10.80.189.98)                 12.449ms
 7:  10.86.86.137 (10.86.86.137)                           11.415ms
 8:  10.86.86.146 (10.86.86.146)                          asymm 10  16.638ms
 9:  gw-tenorism.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.205)            asymm 11  17.412ms
10:  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.217)           asymm 12  27.194ms
11:  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)              asymm 13  26.551ms
12:  10.19.143.133 (10.19.143.133)
```

αυτό ήταν πριν τα ονομάσω... τα ονομάζω λεπόν σύμφωνα με το παραπάνω και λίγο guessing... και ξανακάνω trace... και...





```
tracepath www.awmn
 1:  vmubuntu.jr.awmn (10.40.186.25)                        0.116ms pmtu 1500
 1:  router.jollyroger.awmn (10.40.186.1)                   1.169ms
 2:  gw-jollyroger.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.53)                 2.456ms
 3:  gw-cha0s.vassilis.awmn (10.26.35.182)                  3.209ms
 4:  gw-vassilis.sv1eft.awmn (10.84.231.105)                4.926ms
 5:  gw-sv1eft.foxer.awmn (10.80.189.89)                   17.819ms
 6:  gw-foxer.matsulas.awmn (10.80.189.98)                  8.939ms
 7:  10.86.86.141 (10.86.86.141)                          asymm  9  11.219ms
 8:  gw-shadowcaster.tenorism.awmn (10.86.86.146)         asymm 10  12.317ms
 9:  gw-tenorism.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.205)            asymm 11  15.530ms
10:  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.217)           asymm 12  35.542ms
11:  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)              asymm 13  33.221ms
10.19.143.133 (10.19.143.133)                        asymm 14  28.301ms
13:
```

ψάχνω στο routing.awmn και βλέπω οτι η 2η ip είναι του άλλου interface του shadowcaster(!)  ::  ... τι παίζεται?

(httpinfo shadowcaster)


```
Interfaces
ath1
IP: 10.86.86.137 	MASK: 255.255.255.252 	BCAST: 10.86.86.139
MTU: 1472 	WLAN: Yes 	STATUS: UP
ath3
IP: 10.86.86.141 	MASK: 255.255.255.252 	BCAST: 10.86.86.143
MTU: 1472 	WLAN: Yes 	STATUS: UP
Olsrd is configured to run even if no interfaces are available
```

οχι τπτ... έχω φρικάρει παρατηρώντας τι γινόταν με το default gateway του styx... και μόλις είδα κι αυτό...  :: 


```
DeathStar_Router> show ip route 0.0.0.0
Routing entry for 0.0.0.0/0
  Known via "kernel", distance 0, metric 0, best
  * 192.168.1.9, via tun0

DeathStar_Router>
```

τελικά ονόμασα τις ipz όπως πιστεύω οτι είναι ορθώς... και ορίστε τ'αποτέλεσμα:


```
[email protected]:/etc# tracepath www.awmn
 1:  vmubuntu.jr.awmn (10.40.186.25)                        0.376ms pmtu 1500
 1:  router.jollyroger.awmn (10.40.186.1)                   1.235ms
 2:  gw-jollyroger.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.53)                 2.342ms
 3:  gw-cha0s.vassilis.awmn (10.26.35.182)                  3.171ms
 4:  gw-vassilis.sv1eft.awmn (10.84.231.105)                4.157ms
 5:  gw-sv1eft.foxer.awmn (10.80.189.89)                    8.720ms
 6:  gw-foxer.matsulas.awmn (10.80.189.98)                 10.736ms
 7:  gw-akops.shadowcaster.awmn (10.86.86.141)            asymm  9  23.198ms
 8:  gw-shadowcaster.tenorism.awmn (10.86.86.146)         asymm 10  15.787ms
 9:  gw-tenorism.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.205)            asymm 11  29.561ms
10:  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.217)           asymm 12  29.071ms
11:  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)              asymm 13  12.107ms
12:  10.19.143.133 (10.19.143.133)                        asymm 14  24.956ms
13:  10.19.143.13 (10.19.143.13)                          asymm 15  18.328ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 13 back 15
[email protected]:/etc#
```

το "asymm" είναι σύμπτωση?...

[edit]
μάλλον δεν είναι σύμπτωση και μάλλον έχει σχέση με το προβληματάκι που έχουμε απο εδώ με αυτό το λινκ...


```
[email protected]:/etc# tracepath www.awmn
 1:  vmubuntu.jr.awmn (10.40.186.25)                        0.200ms pmtu 1500
 1:  router.jollyroger.awmn (10.40.186.1)                   1.405ms
 2:  gw-jollyroger.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.53)                 3.381ms
 3:  gw-cha0s.vassilis.awmn (10.26.35.182)                  4.216ms
 4:  gw-vassilis.sv1eft.awmn (10.84.231.105)                3.973ms
 5:  gw-sv1eft.foxer.awmn (10.80.189.89)                    4.607ms
 6:  gw-foxer.matsulas.awmn (10.80.189.98)                 11.414ms
 7:  gw-matsulas.shadowcaster.awmn (10.86.86.137)           8.689ms
 8:  gw-shadowcaster.tenorism.awmn (10.86.86.146)           7.328ms
 9:  gw-tenorism.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.205)             10.104ms
10:  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.217)            12.196ms
11:  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)                9.162ms
12:  10.19.143.133 (10.19.143.133)                         23.571ms
13:
[email protected]:/etc#
```

κι άλλο edit:


```
[email protected]:/etc# tracepath www.awmn
 1:  vmubuntu.jr.awmn (10.40.186.25)                        0.125ms pmtu 1500
 1:  router.jollyroger.awmn (10.40.186.1)                   0.662ms
 2:  gw-jollyroger.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.53)                 2.744ms
 3:  gw-cha0s.vassilis.awmn (10.26.35.182)                  3.446ms
 4:  gw-vassilis.sv1eft.awmn (10.84.231.105)                5.356ms
 5:  gw-sv1eft.foxer.awmn (10.80.189.89)                    5.312ms
 6:  gw-foxer.matsulas.awmn (10.80.189.98)                  5.714ms
 7:  gw-matsulas.shadowcaster.awmn (10.86.86.137)           6.934ms
 8:  gw-shadowcaster.tenorism.awmn (10.86.86.146)           7.591ms
 9:  gw-tenorism.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.205)              9.288ms
10:  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.217)            10.266ms
11:  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)                9.854ms
12:  10.19.143.133 (10.19.143.133)                         10.606ms
13:  www.awmn (10.19.143.13)                               12.650ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 13 back 13
[email protected]:/etc#
```

και μετά απο 1 λεπτό αύτο:


```
[email protected]:/etc# tracepath www.awmn
 1:  vmubuntu.jr.awmn (10.40.186.25)                        0.136ms pmtu 1500
 1:  router.jollyroger.awmn (10.40.186.1)                   0.963ms
 2:  gw-jollyroger.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.53)                 2.398ms
 3:  gw-cha0s.vassilis.awmn (10.26.35.182)                  3.406ms
 4:  gw-vassilis.sv1eft.awmn (10.84.231.105)                5.541ms
 5:  gw-sv1eft.foxer.awmn (10.80.189.89)                    5.292ms
 6:  gw-foxer.matsulas.awmn (10.80.189.98)                 16.139ms
 7:  gw-akops.shadowcaster.awmn (10.86.86.141)            asymm  9  25.044ms
 8:  gw-shadowcaster.tenorism.awmn (10.86.86.146)         asymm 10   9.365ms
 9:  gw-tenorism.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.205)            asymm 11  14.972ms
10:  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.217)           asymm 12  21.031ms
11:  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)              asymm 13  14.805ms
12:  gw-ysam2.atlec.awmn (10.19.143.133)                  asymm 14  12.728ms
13:  www.awmn (10.19.143.13)                              asymm 15  26.039ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 13 back 15
[email protected]:/etc#
```

και σε ώρα που κάνει το assym... 


```
[email protected]:/etc# tracepath 10.86.86.137
 1:  vmubuntu.jr.awmn (10.40.186.25)                        0.174ms pmtu 1500
 1:  router.jollyroger.awmn (10.40.186.1)                   1.426ms
 2:  gw-jollyroger.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.53)                 2.781ms
 3:  gw-cha0s.vassilis.awmn (10.26.35.182)                  3.739ms
 4:  gw-vassilis.sv1eft.awmn (10.84.231.105)                4.000ms
 5:  gw-sv1eft.foxer.awmn (10.80.189.89)                    8.263ms
 6:  gw-foxer.matsulas.awmn (10.80.189.98)                  6.833ms
 7:  gw-matsulas.shadowcaster.awmn (10.86.86.137)         asymm  9  15.141ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 7 back 9
[email protected]:/etc#
```

και το olsr λέει


```
Local IP	remote IP	Hysteresis 	LinkQuality	lost	total	NLQ	ETX
10.86.86.141	10.86.86.142	0.00	1.00	0	40	0.97	1.03
10.86.86.137	10.86.86.138	0.00	1.00	0	40	1.00	1.00
```

πάντως η λύση για να παραμένει το MT με internet, να δουλεύουν τα vpn και να μη βγαίνει και έξω το 0.0.0.0/0 και κάνει χαζά, κυκλοφορεί απο χθές!!  ::   ::

----------


## akops76

To default route στον linux router του shadowcaster έγινε inactive:

DeathStar_Router> sh ip route 0.0.0.0
Routing entry for 0.0.0.0/0
Known via "kernel", distance 0, metric 0
* 192.168.1.9, via inet inactive


Αυτό που με παραξενευει, είναι τα dns προβλήματα που έχεις στο trace, μιας και απο οτι βλέπω ο Name server του shadocaster δουλευει κανονικα:

Deathstar_Router openvpn # host 10.86.86.146
146.86.86.10.in-addr.arpa domain name pointer gw-shadowcaster.tenorism.awmn.
Deathstar_Router openvpn # host 10.86.86.141
141.86.86.10.in-addr.arpa domain name pointer gw-akops76.shadowcaster.awmn.

----------


## mojiro

αυτο με τα dns το εχω δει και εγω...

----------


## mojiro

παρε μερικα ακομη 



```
10.2.15.218     gw-anka.john70.awmn
10.2.63.110     gw-antonisk7.ee.awmn
10.2.77.234     gw-tireas.pan-lan.awmn

10.17.132.245   gw-vlsi.insane.awmn

10.26.35.65     router.cha0s.awmn
10.26.35.181    gw-vassilis-home.cha0s.awmn

10.26.125.65    ns0.sialko.awmn
10.26.125.249   gw-aprin.sialko

10.26.137.225   gw-???.freenet.awmn
10.26.144.249   gw-ngia.aprin.awmn

10.27.228.249   gw-???.alasondro.awmn

10.30.43.2      router.kapo.awmn

10.32.55.201    gw-openhaimer.seaman.awmn
10.32.55.202    gw-seaman.openhaimer.awmn

10.32.56.114    gw-eos.matsulas.awmn

10.40.179.129   gw-silicon.harisma.awmn
10.40.179.146   gw-harisma.???.awmn

10.41.229.253   gw-danimoth.???.awmn

10.42.46.106    gw-kapo.pan-lan.awmn

10.42.60.37     gw-openhaimer.tireas.awmn
10.42.60.45     router.openhaimer.awmn

10.80.187.186   gw-jstiva1.vabiris.awmn

10.80.189.90    gw-foxer.sv1eft.awmn
10.80.189.97    gw-matsulas.foxer.awmn

10.80.194.154   gw-vmanolis.matsoulas.awmn

10.80.195.113   gw-cha0s.papashark.awmn
10.80.195.114   gw-papashark.cha0s.awmn

10.87.196.166   gw-airsam.foxer.awmn

10.80.198.97    gw-sv1ceb.sw1ggw.awmn
10.80.198.109   gw-tzitzis.sw1ggw.awmn
10.80.198.110   gw-sw1ggw.tzitzis.awmn
10.80.198.122   gw-sw1ggw.kakalos.awmn

10.80.199.146   gw-arHONDAS.stef.awmn

10.80.205.254   gw-akops76.vabiris.awmn

10.80.211.101   gw-speedy2.scorpion.awmn

10.83.252.97    gw-aangelis.sv1gft.awmn
10.83.252.110   gw-sv1gft.foxer.awmn

10.84.130.165   gw-foxer.kinglyr-selinia.awmn
10.84.130.166   gw-kinglyr-selinia.foxer.awmn

10.84.231.100   10.84.231.100
10.84.231.105   gw-vassilis1.sv1eft.awmn
10.84.231.166   gw-tzitzis.sv1eft.awmn

10.84.234.1     router.vassilis3.awmn
10.84.237.98    gw-jz.romeo.awmn
10.84.238.122   gw-tzitzis.sv1vj.awmn
10.84.239.98    gw-sw1klk.speedy.awmn

10.84.245.161   gw-klinakis.terzis.awmn
10.84.245.161   gw-vabiris.terzis.awmn
10.84.245.169   gw-sv1vj.terzis.awmn
10.84.245.173   gw-sw1klk.terzis.awmn

10.84.251.99    gw-speedy2.johnkast.awmn

10.86.86.131    rinoa.shadowcaster.awmn
10.86.86.137    gw-matsulas.shadowcaster.awmn
10.86.86.138    gw-shadowcaster.matsulas.awmn
10.86.86.142    gw-shadowcaster.akops.awmn
10.86.86.146    gw-shadowcaster.tenorism.awmn

10.87.188.106   gw-sv1gfu.sv1gft.awmn
10.87.188.111   gw-???.sv1gfu.awmn
10.87.188.112   gw-???.sv1gfu.awmn

10.87.190.93    gw-mopy.sv1ggchome.awmn
10.87.190.94    gw-sv1ggchome.mopy.awmn

10.87.194.193   gw-halek.kokkasgt.awmn
10.87.197.145   gw-anka.matsulas.awmn
10.87.197.157   gw-kakalos.anka.awmn

10.87.201.194   gw-quam.sw1jgg.awmn

10.87.203.114   gw-oikodomi.matsulas.awmn
10.87.203.146   gw-matsulas.anka.awmn
```

----------


## Cha0s

Εμένα γιατί με έχεις;

Δεν δουλεύουν τα DNS μου;  ::  

Ή έτυχε να ήταν down περιστασιακά ο DNS και το έβαλες πρόχειρα στο hosts για να μην κολάει το trace;

----------


## mojiro

> Εμένα γιατί με έχεις;
> 
> Δεν δουλεύουν τα DNS μου;  
> 
> Ή έτυχε να ήταν down περιστασιακά ο DNS και το έβαλες πρόχειρα στο hosts για να μην κολάει το trace;


μαλλον για τον ιδιο λογο που δεν "επεζε" ο dns του shadowcaster
δε θα "επεζε" και ο δικος σου... υπο εξεταση...

εχω μια υποψια οτι τα datagrams παλαβωνουν με τα asymetric routes

----------


## akops76

To σωστό, είναι για κάθε ζώνη να ορίζονται τουλάχιστον 2 name server (δηλαδή ένας master και τουλάχιστον ένας slave), έτσι ώστε αν πέσει ο ένας, να απαντάει ο άλλος.

Στις δικές μου ζώνες το έχω φτιάξει(χρησιμοποιώ ως slave τον dns του manoskol), όμως ενώ είχαμε ξεκινήσει να κάνουμε το ίδιο και για τις ζώνες του shadowcaster, ο ίδιος έχει ξεχάσει να δηλώσει τον 2ο NS τόσο στο wind όσο και μέσα στις ίδιες τις ζώνες του.

Ισως τον καταφέρω και το φτιάξει όταν βγει με άδεια(αν καταφέρω να τον βρω...βέβαια)..

----------


## JollyRoger

thanx guys!!

παλεύω να δώ asymm εδώ και λίγη ώρα και δεν βλέπω!  ::   :: 

(άμα εμφανιστεί το έχω ποστάρει κολλητά!  ::   :: )



```
Every 2.0s: tracepath www.awmn                          Thu Jun  7 15:11:15 2007

 1:  vmubuntu.jr.awmn (10.40.186.25)                        0.147ms pmtu 1500
 1:  router.jollyroger.awmn (10.40.186.1)                   1.138ms
 2:  gw-jollyroger.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.53)                 2.305ms
 3:  gw-cha0s.vassilis.awmn (10.26.35.182)                  3.642ms
 4:  gw-vassilis.sv1eft.awmn (10.84.231.105)                5.205ms
 5:  gw-sv1eft.foxer.awmn (10.80.189.89)                    5.648ms
 6:  gw-foxer.matsulas.awmn (10.80.189.98)                  5.852ms
 7:  gw-matsulas.shadowcaster.awmn (10.86.86.137)           7.630ms
 8:  gw-shadowcaster.tenorism.awmn (10.86.86.146)          11.617ms
 9:  gw-tenorism.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.205)             13.910ms
10:  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.217)            10.760ms
11:  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)               11.945ms
12:  gw-ysam2.atlec.awmn (10.19.143.133)                   13.261ms
13:  www.awmn (10.19.143.13)                               20.599ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 13 back 13
```

----------


## JollyRoger

```
Every 2.0s: tracepath www.awmn                          Thu Jun  7 15:32:47 2007

 1:  vmubuntu.jr.awmn (10.40.186.25)                        0.115ms pmtu 1500
 1:  router.jollyroger.awmn (10.40.186.1)                   1.060ms
 2:  gw-jollyroger.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.53)                 3.734ms
 3:  gw-cha0s.vassilis.awmn (10.26.35.182)                  5.034ms
 4:  gw-vassilis.sv1eft.awmn (10.84.231.105)                7.219ms
 5:  gw-sv1eft.foxer.awmn (10.80.189.89)                    6.601ms
 6:  gw-foxer.matsulas.awmn (10.80.189.98)                 24.339ms
 7:  gw-akops.shadowcaster.awmn (10.86.86.141)            asymm  9  12.064ms
 8:  gw-shadowcaster.tenorism.awmn (10.86.86.146)         asymm 10  24.140ms
 9:  gw-tenorism.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.205)            asymm 11  87.160ms
10:  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.217)           asymm 12  15.544ms
11:  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)              asymm 13  33.651ms
12:  gw-ysam2.atlec.awmn (10.19.143.133)                  asymm 14  29.964ms
13:  www.awmn (10.19.143.13)                              asymm 15  19.919ms rea
ched
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 13 back 15
```

 ::  τελικά δε μου 'κατσε...

ή δεν έχει σχέση με το asymm το default gateway... ή το inactive δεν χαμπάριασε και πολύ....


```
DeathStar_Router> show ip route 0.0.0.0
Routing entry for 0.0.0.0/0
  Known via "kernel", distance 0, metric 0
  * 192.168.1.9, via inet inactive

DeathStar_Router>
```

----------


## Vigor

> ```
> 12:  gw-ysam2.atlec.awmn (10.19.143.133)                  asymm 14  29.964ms
> ```


atlec, χμ...  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JollyRoger
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 12:  gw-ysam2.atlec.awmn (10.19.143.133)                  asymm 14  29.964ms
> ```
> 
> 
> ...


 ::   ::  well at least εγώ προσωπικά, προώθηση δεν κάνω ούτε στο 0.001%  ::   ::

----------


## vassilis3

Ανανοινωνω την πρόθεσή μου(vassilis1 & vassilis3) για σταδική αποχώρηση απο το confed 10853 
Εννοείται οτι κομβούχοι εντός αυτού, που έχουν λινκ μαζί μου, μπορούν να πράξουν όπως νομίζουν ελεύθερα και χωρίς καμία παρεξήγηση.

----------


## commando

χωρις παρεξηγηση τι σε εκανε να αναθεωρησεις και πιστευεις οτι ειναι βιωσιμο το confed εκει η γενικα?

----------


## vassilis3

ρητορική ειναι η ερωτησή σου?
ναι εαν το awmn ηταν ενα confed  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Ανανοινωνω την πρόθεσή μου(vassilis1 & vassilis3) για σταδική αποχώρηση απο το confed 10853


Ο κόμβος *vmanolis #3132* εντός της ημέρας (λογικά) θα έχει ομοίως αποχωρήσει από το confederation.
Έχει προηγηθεί ενημέρωση "γειτόνων" και ενδέχεται να υπάρξουν παρόμοιες κινήσεις.

----------


## commando

αν βγει ο κομβος σου πεταλουδας ενημερωσε με 1-2 μερες πριν να ανεβασω conf.Thanks.

----------


## akops76

Εδω και ολίγα λεπτά και οι κόμβοi akops76 & shadowcaster αποχώρησαν απο το confederation.

Αντώνης

----------


## vassilis3

> Ανανοινωνω την πρόθεσή μου(vassilis1 & vassilis3) για σταδική αποχώρηση απο το confed 10853 
> Εννοείται οτι κομβούχοι εντός αυτού, που έχουν λινκ μαζί μου, μπορούν να πράξουν όπως νομίζουν ελεύθερα και χωρίς καμία παρεξήγηση.


Done

----------


## NetTraptor

Μήπως κάτι δεν πάει καλά εκεί??? Ταξιδεύουν σε όλο το δίκτυο Malformed AS Path...  ::  λέω τώρα...

----------


## Acinonyx

@nettraptor,

Δώσε ότι πληροφορία έχεις ώστε να το ερευνήσουμε.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## NetTraptor

Εκτός από το γνωστό message που βγάζει το MT... δεν έχω κάτι άλλο να προσθέσω... ότι είναι από 2.9.45 και πάνω έχει κωλώσει. 
Μακάρι να μπορούσα να δώσω περισσότερη πληροφορία αλλά δεν έχω... δεν μου δίνει κάτι. Είναι το ίδιο πρόβλημα που είχαμε πριν λίγο καιρό. Δεν είναι τεράστια AS_PATH μιας και αυτά κόβονται σίγουρα ενώ το λέω βασιζόμενος σε εκείνο το reference που είχαμε βρει κάποτε περί confederation και Malformed AS_PATH.

Μέχρι να φτιαχτεί ... η Πάρνηθα θα είναι κάτω...όπως και ότι άλλο κυκλοφορεί στο δίκτυο με νόμιμο Lic και πάνω από 2.9.45. to 2.9.44 δουλεύει μια χαρά (και 2 τρομάρες?). Το πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζει είναι reset στα peers που φέρνουν αυτές τις ανακοινώσεις. Ταιριάζει απόλυτα με εκείνη την περιγραφή. GIGO.. & Reset...

Θα ρίξω μια ματιά και στις gaga τριγύρω μπας και δω κάτι χρήσιμο..  ::

----------


## mojiro

Από ότι είδα στο routing.awmn ο μισός κόμβος του Vampiri(αποτελείται από 2-3 routers) έγινε Vampire με αποτέλεσμα να κοπεί το #10853 Confederation στα 2.

Από αλλού το περίμενα, από αλλού προέκυψε... happy christmas

----------


## NetTraptor

Καλά πανηγύρι έχει γίνει...  ::

----------


## speedylaptop

Βγηκε το Olsr τελειως απο τους κομβους 

Speedy1 - 5091
Speedy2 - 10523

παρακαλουνται 
οι 
*JZ (#3530)
SW1KLK (#10139)
stelios1540-pireas (#1540)
vassilis1 (#3473)
virtual2 (#10495)*για τον κομβο speedy1 να αλλαξουν το as απο 10853 σε 5091 

και οι

*SCORPION (#228
johnkast (#7785)
deklin (#7990)*για τον κομβο speedy2 να αλλαξουν το as απο 10853 σε 10523

----------


## kinglyr

Σας ενημερώνω οτι γίνεται σταδιακή αλλαγή του προτοκόλου δρομολόγησης από OLSR σε BGP για σχεδόν το μεγαλύτερο μέρος των κόμβων που βρίσκονται στο 10853 OLSR Confederation. Γι αυτό παρακαλούμε για την υπομονή σας και την κατανόηση σας σε τυχόν προβλήματα που παρουσιαστούν.
Οι κάτωθι κόμβοι μου έχουν ήδη αλλάξει...
8000 - Kinglyr
10567 - Koni
10495 - Virtual2
7990 - Deklin
6454 - Terdim.

*ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΟΣΟΙ ΒΓΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ 10853 CONFEDERATION *NA MHN ΞΑΝΑΓΥΡΝΑΝΕ* ΣΤΟ BGP ΤΟΥ MIKROTIK ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ....
ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΡΑΤΑΝΕ ΤΗΝ QUAGGA ΚΑΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΡΥΘΜΙΖΟΥΝ ΣΕ ΜΟΝΟ BGP ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑ...
ΑΥΤΟ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΜΕ 3 ΚΙΝΗΣΕΙΣ:
ΣΤΟ bgpd.conf πάμε στις γραμμές που λέει "confederation peers" και "confederation identifier" και βάζουμε μπροστα μπροστα ένα θαυμαστικό (Shift + 1) για να το κάνουμε comment και να μην το τρέχει η Quagga. Μετα με ένα FTP πρόγραμμα περνάμε τα πακέτα bgpd.conf και zebra.conf στο κατάλογο conf του mikrotik router μας.... και τέλος πάμε στο κατάλογο startup και σβήνουμε το αρχείο olsrd για να μην ξεκινάει το OLSR.... Τέλος κάνουμε reboot στον router μας βγάζοντας την μπρίζα  ::   ::   ::  οχι οχι ενοούσα πατώντας system >>> reboot στο Winbox....
Σημείωση: Να μην ξεχάσετε να ενημερώσετε του κομβούχους που έχετε ΒΒ λινκ μαζί οτι έχετε βγει από το confed για να αλλάξουν τις ρυθμίσεις τους ουτως ώστε να δουλεύει η δρομολόγηση σωστά και να πέρνετε routes...
Αυτά....  ::

----------


## commando

παιδια μπραβο.Μεχρι στιγμης ολα πανε σχετικα καλα στο Nagios τουλαχιστον.

----------


## NetTraptor

> παιδια μπραβο.Μεχρι στιγμης ολα πανε σχετικα καλα στο Nagios τουλαχιστον.


Υπομονή σε λίγο θα μπεις στο AWMN  ::  

Βρε συ πας καλά με αυτό το ρημάδι το nagios?  ::  σκάλωμα...  ::

----------


## fotis80

Είμαι με Mikrotik Boardaki kai RouterBoardOS 3.0rc6 μπορώ να κάνω κάτι (εκτός απο υπομονή) για να ξαναδουλέψουν τα BGP peers μου και να σταματήσουν τα malformed AS_PATH που με σκιζουνε???

----------


## mojiro

> Είμαι με Mikrotik Boardaki kai RouterBoardOS 3.0rc6 μπορώ να κάνω κάτι (εκτός απο υπομονή) για να ξαναδουλέψουν τα BGP peers μου και να σταματήσουν τα malformed AS_PATH που με σκιζουνε???


πρακτικα μονο η mikrotik γνωριζει...

----------


## BeeMan

> Είμαι με Mikrotik Boardaki kai RouterBoardOS 3.0rc6 μπορώ να κάνω κάτι (εκτός απο υπομονή) για να ξαναδουλέψουν τα BGP peers μου και να σταματήσουν τα malformed AS_PATH που με σκιζουνε???



Και εδω τα ιδια με RB333 και RouterBoardOS 3.0rc10 ... δεν παιζει με τιποτα το ΒGP..
ειμαι εκτος awmn απο εχτες το απογευμα .
Κανα φιλτρο παιζει να το βαλουν οι γειτονες ετσι ωστε να μην μου ερχεται το malformed AS_PATH ?

Επισης εχεις κανεις την version 2.9.X για το RB333 ?
Να κανω downgrade μηπως και στρωσει το θεμα.

Ευχαριστω.

----------


## prometheus

Από αργά χθες είναι εκτός confederation και οι Nrgman, Prometheus.

----------


## Cha0s

Σας ευχαριστώ όσους αποχώρησαν.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Σας ευχαριστώ όσους αποχώρησαν.


 Ελπίζω να μην θεωρείς ότι η αλλαγή έγινε για σένα, γιατί τότε το γυρίζουμε επιτόπου ξανά σε OLSR.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

::   ::

----------


## ysam

Μα για το Leechers νομίζω δεν γίνονται όλα? Για να μπορεί ο JR να ανεβάζει traffic.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

Έβαλα ένα packet loss rule στο firewall του κόμβου vassilis1 για ότι έρχεται από το interface του cha0s, προκείμενου να μην υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τις μεγάλες ταχύτητες που υπάρχουν πλέον.



```
/ ip firewall filter add chain=forward out-interface=cha0s src-address=10.0.0.0/8 dst-address=10.0.0.0/8 random=50 action=drop comment="Confederation Emulator"
```

----------


## vmanolis

> ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΟΣΟΙ ΒΓΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ 10853 CONFEDERATION *NA MHN ΞΑΝΑΓΥΡΝΑΝΕ* ΣΤΟ BGP ΤΟΥ MIKROTIK ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ....
> ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΡΑΤΑΝΕ ΤΗΝ QUAGGA ΚΑΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΡΥΘΜΙΖΟΥΝ ΣΕ ΜΟΝΟ BGP ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑ...
> ΑΥΤΟ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΜΕ 3 ΚΙΝΗΣΕΙΣ:
> ΣΤΟ bgpd.conf πάμε στις γραμμές που λέει "confederation peers" και "confederation identifier" και βάζουμε μπροστα μπροστα ένα θαυμαστικό (Shift + 1) για να το κάνουμε comment και να μην το τρέχει η Quagga.
> Μετα με ένα FTP πρόγραμμα περνάμε τα πακέτα bgpd.conf και zebra.conf στο κατάλογο conf του mikrotik router μας....
> και τέλος πάμε στο κατάλογο startup και σβήνουμε το αρχείο olsrd για να μην ξεκινάει το OLSR....
> Τέλος κάνουμε reboot στον router μας βγάζοντας την μπρίζα    
> οχι οχι ενοούσα πατώντας system >>> reboot στο Winbox....
> Σημείωση: Να *μην ξεχάσετε να ενημερώσετε του κομβούχους που έχετε ΒΒ λινκ μαζί οτι έχετε βγει από το confed* για να αλλάξουν τις ρυθμίσεις τους ουτως ώστε να δουλεύει η δρομολόγηση σωστά και να πέρνετε routes...
> Αυτά....


Για να τα θυμηθούμε λίγο . . .  ::

----------


## Cha0s

> Έβαλα ένα packet loss rule στο firewall του κόμβου vassilis1 για ότι έρχεται από το interface του cha0s, προκείμενου να μην υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τις μεγάλες ταχύτητες που υπάρχουν πλέον.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> / ip firewall filter add chain=forward out-interface=cha0s src-address=10.0.0.0/8 dst-address=10.0.0.0/8 random=50 action=drop comment="Confederation Emulator"
> ```


Λέγαμε χθες να το γυρίσουμε σε dual nstreme το λινκ άμα είναι...
Θα ενημερώσω όταν είναι να βγάλεις το rule  ::

----------


## prometheus

> Έβαλα ένα packet loss rule στο firewall του κόμβου vassilis1 για ότι έρχεται από το interface του cha0s, προκείμενου να μην υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τις μεγάλες ταχύτητες που υπάρχουν πλέον.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> / ip firewall filter add chain=forward out-interface=cha0s src-address=10.0.0.0/8 dst-address=10.0.0.0/8 random=50 action=drop comment="Confederation Emulator"
> ```


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  έγραψες !!!!

----------


## prometheus

> Μα για το Leechers νομίζω δεν γίνονται όλα? Για να μπορεί ο JR να ανεβάζει traffic.


αυτές είναι υπηρεσίες !!! όλα τα άλλα οδοντόβουρτσες ... και ούλα. Αλήθεια ρε παιδιά , όλο αυτό με τα ούλα πως ξεκίνησε ? (απάντηση ακόμη και με pm θα εκτιμηθεί. ευχαριστώ.)

----------


## NetTraptor

Ερώτηση... o sv1aiz (#7603) έχει σχέση με κάποιο confed?

----------


## sokratisg

Please fix it γιατί αυτό το χάλι με τον κόμβο sv1ceb (χωρίς παρεξήγηση προς τον ιδιοκτήτη) επικρατεί εδώ και 2 μήνες και δεν λέω τίποτα επειδή ήλπιζα σε βελτίωση μετά την επικείμενη αποχώρηση πολλών απο το OLSR.

Παρόλ' αυτά το πρόβλημα εντάθηκε (προφανώς μίκρυναν οι δαχτύλιοι και αυξήθηκε το traffic).



```
traceroute to 10.80.195.220 (10.80.195.220), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  sokratisg-zabon (10.32.49.1)  0.668 ms  0.334 ms  0.434 ms
 2  gw-sokratisg.kakalos.awmn (10.32.49.46)  10.437 ms  3.712 ms  5.055 ms
 3  router1.kakalos.awmn (10.87.216.65)  6.329 ms  4.168 ms  2.951 ms
 4  gw-kakalos.sw1ggw.awmn (10.80.198.121)  5.871 ms  4.840 ms  3.891 ms
 5  gw-sw1ggw.sv1ceb.awmn (10.80.198.98)  25.925 ms  23.445 ms  6.510 ms
 6  gw-sv1ceb.pireas.awmn (10.80.183.89)  1609.401 ms  2055.934 ms  1664.929 ms
 7  gw-mbjp.papashark.awmn (10.80.195.89)  1822.200 ms  1338.502 ms  1501.641 ms
 8  *
```

Κάντε κάτι με τα λινκ/routes σας ειδάλλως ζητήστε βοήθεια από άλλους να κάνουν κάτι.

----------


## Acinonyx

ftp://ftp.acinonyx.awmn/quagga/patches/ ... le.diff.gz

Είναι patch για την quagga-0.98.6 που (ελπίζω) διορθώνει το Malformed AS path που στέλνουν όσοι έχουν βάλει εξερχόμενο prepend route-map σε κομβο που ανήκει σε confederation.

Δε το έχω δοκιμάσει, δε γνωρίζω αν δουλεύει σωστά. Χρησιμοποιήστε το με δική σας ευθύνη.

----------


## mojiro

> Ερώτηση... o sv1aiz (#7603) έχει σχέση με κάποιο confed?


 Όχι

----------


## kinglyr

TO DNS του c-class 10.86.90.xxx παρακαλώ να φτιαχτεί...

----------


## NetTraptor

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
> Ερώτηση... o sv1aiz (#7603) έχει σχέση με κάποιο confed?
> 
> 
>  Όχι


Περίεργο πράμα διότι με το που έσκαγε update για το NLRI αυτό... gaga το MT... Είναι λίγο σκοτάδι η κατάσταση.
Ερχόταν όλο σχεδόν το update message και μόλις πήγαινε να δώσει τα update attributes... πάρτα error. Συνέχεια στο ίδιο κιόλας.
Τι έχουν ή τι δεν έχουν τα 2.9.44 και κάτω και δεν τους ενοχλεί αυτό... άγνωστο..

----------


## mojiro

> TO DNS του c-class 10.86.90.xxx παρακαλώ να φτιαχτεί...


απο δευτερα

----------


## vmanolis

> Εδω και ολίγα λεπτά και οι κόμβοi akops76 & shadowcaster αποχώρησαν απο το confederation.
> 
> Αντώνης





> Βγηκε το Olsr τελειως απο τους κομβους 
> 
> Speedy1 - 5091
> Speedy2 - 10523
> 
> παρακαλουνται 
> οι 
> *JZ (#3530)
> SW1KLK (#10139)
> ...


Μήπως μπορεί να μαζευτεί κάπου μία λίστα να ξέρουμε τι μας γίνεται;  ::  
Π.χ. οι κόμβοι matsulas και foxer είναι εντός του OLSR confederation ή όχι;  ::

----------


## speedylaptop

Αυτοι που ξερω σιγουρα οτι εχουν βγει απο το Olsr ειναι οι εξης

Speedy1
Speedy2
JZ (#3530)
SW1KLK (#10139)
stelios1540-pireas (#1540)
vassilis1 (#3473)
virtual2 (#10495)
SCORPION (#228 :: 
johnkast (#7785)
deklin (#7990)

----------


## akops76

Ο κόμβος matsulas έχει βγει απο το confederation απο εχτες.

Αντώνης

----------


## JollyRoger

δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει κι άλλο κομμάτι ξεκομένο... αλλά τώρα είχε ως εξής:

----------


## vabiris

Απο σήμερα βγήκε και ο 7425 από το confederation!

----------


## milos74

Και ο κόμβος milos74 #11399 είναι εκτός confed.

----------


## commando

Δεν υπαρχει latency ουτε για δειγμα να ποσταρω  ::   ::   ::  λιγο πανω απο 100-200ms φαινονται μονο οι
shadowcaster,viper7gr,tabby,top,mojiro,katsaros_m,machine22,telis,george,ryloth,johnkast.
Wow!

----------


## kinglyr

Από χτές το απόγευμα απο οτι παρακολουθώ και εγώ έχει ομαλοποιηθεί η κατάσταση με την δρομολόγηση...
(προτείνω να κρατήθεί ο κύκλος που φένεται παραπάνω (anka, kakalos κλπ) από οτι βλέπω τα λινκ του είναι εντάξει...)

----------


## acoul

> Δεν υπαρχει latency ουτε για δειγμα να ποσταρω    λιγο πανω απο 100-200ms φαινονται μονο οι
> shadowcaster,viper7gr,tabby,top,mojiro,katsaros_m,machine22,telis,george,ryloth,johnkast.
> Wow!


κερνάς μπιφτέκια !! το ερώτημα είναι που και πότε ?? δεν υπάρχει τίποτε πιο ωραίο από ένα ευτυχισμένο ... commando !!

----------


## commando

Εγω λεω οσους βγηκαν να τους κερασουμε ομαδικως στον Ηλια στο Πασαλιμανι.Να παρουμε λεφτα απο Petzi.Εσενα ομως μπιφτεκι αλα κρεμ Μονεμβασια σαν VIP που εισαι!Μετα την αλλαγη λαδιων στο DR να γινει κ μια αλλαγη λαδερων και στο στομαχι.  ::

----------


## SV1EFT

Εγώ έχω να πω ότι πριν λίγο καιρό πέσανε όλοι επάνω μου, και κρυφά σουξουμουξου κλπ να με φανε, όταν
τόλμησα να βγω .Τώρα είναι αλλιώς? (Δουλειά δεν είχε ο διάβολος μαμουσε τα παιδιά του,κουφάλα νεκροθάφτη.)
Είδα όμως ποιοι είναι οι φίλοι και ποιες οι κουφάλες.

----------


## acoul

> Εγώ έχω να πω ότι πριν λίγο καιρό πέσανε όλοι επάνω μου, και κρυφά σουξουμουξου κλπ να με φανε, όταν
> τόλμησα να βγω .Τώρα είναι αλλιώς? (Δουλειά δεν είχε ο διάβολος μαμουσε τα παιδιά του,κουφάλα νεκροθάφτη.)
> Είδα όμως ποιοι είναι οι φίλοι και ποιες οι κουφάλες.


όλοι είμαστε και από τα δυο, είναι ζήτημα ... προσέγγισης ...

----------


## JollyRoger

αισθητή η βελτίωση σε όλο το δίκτυο!  ::

----------


## anka

Ποιοι κόμβοι, πλην αυτών της παραπάνω εικόνας που παραθέτει ο jolly, είναι ακόμα εντός confederation  ::

----------


## commando

> Ποιοι κόμβοι, πλην αυτών της παραπάνω εικόνας που παραθέτει ο jolly, είναι ακόμα εντός confederation


Εχω στειλει πμ στον vmanolis να φτιαξει petalouda-tsio υπαρχουν ακομα 10853 στο BGP μπορουμε να τα φτιαξουμε λιιιιγο πιο γρηγορα?




> SV1EFT έγραψε:
> Εγώ έχω να πω ότι πριν λίγο καιρό πέσανε όλοι επάνω μου, και κρυφά σουξουμουξου κλπ να με φανε, όταν
> τόλμησα να βγω .Τώρα είναι αλλιώς? (Δουλειά δεν είχε ο διάβολος μαμουσε τα παιδιά του,κουφάλα νεκροθάφτη.)
> Είδα όμως ποιοι είναι οι φίλοι και ποιες οι κουφάλες.


2 kinds of people those who do the shit and those who take the shit.O τολμων Νικα(S.A.S)

----------


## MAuVE

Επειδή δεν το παρακολούθησα από κοντά το θέμα, μόνο αποσπασματικά διάβασα ορισμένα μηνύματα.

Ποιο είναι το τεχνικό συμπέρασμα που βγαίνει απ' όλη την ιστορία ;

α) Τα confederations δεν πρέπει να έχουν μέγεθος μεγαλύτερο από κάποιο όριο ;
β) Για να λειτουργήσει σωστά ένα confederation απαιτούνται δεξιότητες που δεν διαθέτει ο μέσος κομβούχος ;
γ) Το λογισμικό που χρησιμοποιείται δεν προσφέρει τις δυνατότητες που απαιτούνται για αποδοτική λειτουργία ;
δ) Υπήρξε κακή χρήση ή κατάχρηση των ιδιοτήτων των confederations ;
ε) Κάτι άλλο ;

----------


## Cha0s

Για μένα όλα αυτά μαζί συνετέλεσαν για το χάλι που δημιουργήθηκε ενάμιση χρόνο τώρα... 
(είναι η προσωπική μου άποψη, πριν πλακώσουν να με φάνε...)

----------


## mojiro

> Επειδή δεν το παρακολούθησα από κοντά το θέμα, μόνο αποσπασματικά διάβασα ορισμένα μηνύματα.
> 
> Ποιο είναι το τεχνικό συμπέρασμα που βγαίνει απ' όλη την ιστορία ;


Αποδείχθηκε ότι σα δίκτυο ανθρώπων που είμαστε, εκμεταλλευτήκαμε το γεγονός, προκειμένου να βγάλουμε τα πάθη μας.

Πέρα από την κοινωνική επιρροή στη δρομολόγηση, σημαντικό ρόλο έπαιξε και η τυπική αδιαφορία του καθενός μας, να ελέγχει τον κόμβο του και να τον διαχειρίζεται. Ο καθένας είναι ελεύθερος να αδιαφορεί για την άσχημη κατάσταση του κόμβου του, ωστόσο εάν αυτό είναι πρόβλημα για 5-10-20 άτομα που περνούν μέσα του όταν έχει απλό BGP, όταν αλλάζει σε confederation το πρόβλημα το έχουν οι συν-confed-ερίτες+20-40-60 άτομα τριγύρω.

Τα confederations (με όποια μέθοδο και εάν στηθούν - δε φταίει το OLSR) θέλουν προσοχή και όσο την επιδιώκεις αυτά αποδίδουν και είμαστε όλοι happy.

----------


## kinglyr

@cha0s
Δεν είναι ενάμιση χρόνο, είναι μόνο 11 μήνες....

----------


## Cha0s

> @cha0s
> Δεν είναι ενάμιση χρόνο, είναι μόνο 11 μήνες....



Παρεξηγήθηκες που σας χρέωσα παραπάνω;  ::  

Μήπως έφταιγα εγώ κιόλας για τα χάλια του confed;  ::

----------


## trendy

> α) Τα confederations δεν πρέπει να έχουν μέγεθος μεγαλύτερο από κάποιο όριο ;


Το μέγεθος θα επηρέαζε τη λειτουργία του router σχετικά με τους πόρους που θα χρειαζόταν για να υπολογίσει τα metrics όλων των διαδρομών. Εκεί που θα εστίαζα περισσότερο είναι στην άναρχη και ανεξέλεγκτη εισροή κόμβων μέσα στο confed λες και είναι κάτι πρωτοπορακό. Είδαμε ότι αν κάποια πράγματα γίνονται χωρίς σχέδιο προξενούν χάος (ακόμα και στον cha0s  ::  )



> β) Για να λειτουργήσει σωστά ένα confederation απαιτούνται δεξιότητες που δεν διαθέτει ο μέσος κομβούχος ;


Γενικά το bgp είναι δύσκολο πρωτόκολλο, αν μπαίνουμε σε πιο βαθιά νερά πρέπει να είμαστε προετοιμασμένοι ότι θα βρεθούμε αντιμέτωποι με αρκετές δυσκολίες. Ο μέσος κομβούχος αντιγράφει αυτά που του λένε οι άλλοι χωρίς να ξέρει τι κάνουν αυτά που αντιγράφει. Δε νομίζω ότι θα έπρεπε να συμμετέχει σε διάφορα πειράματα ο κάθε ένας αν δεν ξέρει ή αν δεν παίρνει επ'ώμου την κατάσταση κάποιος που ξέρει καλά τι κάνει.



> γ) Το λογισμικό που χρησιμοποιείται δεν προσφέρει τις δυνατότητες που απαιτούνται για αποδοτική λειτουργία ;


Χωρίς να ξέρω πώς έπαιζαν όλοι μέσα στο confed, ίσως κάποιες μικροδιαφορές σε εκδόσεις και patches να επηρέασαν τη λειτουργία.



> δ) Υπήρξε κακή χρήση ή κατάχρηση των ιδιοτήτων των confederations ;


Μόνο εγκατάληψη και επιπόλαιη εκτίμηση του εγχειρήματος.

----------


## papashark

Για την θεωρεια

α) Τα confeds γενικά έχουν ένα παραπάνω Load στους routers, αλλά μηδαμινό θεωρώ με τα τέρατα που έχουμε οι περισσότεροι στις ταράτσες. Το πρόβλημα στο μέγεθος δημιουργήθικε στην ανισοκατανομή κόμβων. Ενας μεγάλος υπερκόμβος ο 10853 με πάρα πολλες εξόδους σε μικρούς κόμβους. Αποτέλεσμα όλοι οι μικροί κόμβοι πέρναγαν από τον μεγάλο, και κληρονομούσαν τα εσωτερικά του προβλήματα. Η λύση ήταν είτε η περεταίρω επέκταση του, ή η αντιστάθμηση με πολλά ευμεγεθή confeds.

β) Από τον κομβούχο δεν χρειαζόντουσαν πολλά, τα λινκ να παίζουν καλά, και ένα πανεύκολο configuration file που να κάνουν αλλαγές προσεχτικά, και άμα δεν έπαιζε ένα λινκ σωστά, να το κατεβάζουν. Δυστηχώς μέχρι και routes για το 10.0.0.0/8 για το main routing είδα, που κάποιος το έβαλε στο δικό του, του άρεσε και άρχισε να το βάζει σε άλλους. Στο confed 10853 κυριάρχισε η ημιμάθεια, η ξεροκεφαλιά, η αγνωμοσύνη, οι κακίες, και άλλα που δεν είμαστε καθόλου περήφανοι ως Πειραιώτες.

γ) Το ETX metric δεν είναι αυτό που θα θέλαμε, στο 10853 στην γενική περίπτωση επέλεγε την καλύτερη μεταξύ δύο διαδρομών ίσου μήκους. Το BATMAN προσφέρει πολύ περισσότερα πράγματα σε αυτό το κομμάτι, αλλά και τα 2 έχουν το ίδιο πρόβλημα, δεν επιλέγεις από που θα πας βγαίνοντας από το confed (το ίδιο πρόβλημα έχουν και μπαίνοντας).

Κλασσικό παράδειγμα ο cha0s που διαδρομές τον 5 hops μέσω 23-confed-..... τις πήγαινε μέσα από τον vassilis και τις έκανε 15 με τα γνωστά αποτελέσματα, γιατί μπορεί η έξοδος να ήταν κοινή και στις 2 περιπτώσεις, αλλά η είσοδος από τον vassilis ήταν κοντίτερα από το papashark-foxer. Ακόμα και αν ο Papashark ήταν στο confed, και πάλι μπορεί να πήγαινε από τον vassilis και να ακολουθούσε μια μακρύτερη εσωτερική διαδρομή, μόνο και μόνο γιατί δεν την ήξερε. Ετσι η λύση ήταν να μπει και ο cha0s μέσα, και σιγά σιγά ότι υπήρχε νότια.

Ακόμα και το ανεπαρκές για εμάς ETX metric, θα είχε ξεπεραστεί αν είμαστε αντί για 40 κόμβοι, οι τριπλοί και παραπάνω, ανάμεσα σε 100 ή 200 κόμβοι θα υπήρχαν αρκετές ισομακρείς διαδρομές να επιλέξει κανείς, και θα ξεκίναγε από μέσα από το confed επιλόγοντας πάντα την καλύτερη δυνατή μεταξύ ίσον σε απόσταση

Τα confeds λίγων κόμβων για μένα είναι εντελώς λάθος, πχ το confed την Ηλιούπολης ή της Γλυφάδας, δεν προσφέρουν τίποτα το ιδιαίτερο (όλοι 2 hop απόσταση είναι, και BGP να είχαν πάλι δύσκολα θα πήγαιναν μακριά για να ξαναγυρίσουν), ενώ οι παραέξω πέφτουν σε αυτά και μπορεί να περάσουν όχι από την καλύτερη δυνατή διαδρομή, απλά από αυτή που θα τους κάτσει.


Τι έδειξε το confed Πειραιά ?

1) Το ETX metric είναι ανεπαρκές, ζήτω το BATMAN (που εκεί μπορεί να έχουμε αλλά προβλήματα, άγνωστα μέχρι σήμερα)

2) Τα κακά λινκ, οι κακοί routers, οι κάκιστοι/αμελής κομβούχοι δεν σώνονται με κανένα πρωτόκολλο, πάντα κάποιους θα εππηρεάζουν, το ζήτημα είναι πως θα επηρεάσουν τους λιγότερους δυνατούς. Στο confed κάποια λινκ ζωριζόντουσαν, και εκεί ταλαιπωρούσαμε πολύ κόσμο, εντός και εκτός confed. 

3) Στο awmn έχουμε κόσμο άσχετο από routing, από δίκτυα κλπ. Το κακό είναι όμως ότι αφενώς οι περισσότεροι νομίζουμε ότι τα ξέρουμε όλα, και ακόμα χειρότερο ότι πέρνουμε αποφάσεις επάνω στην ημιμάθεια μας και με βάση της πρωσοπικές μας συμπάθειες. Ειλικρινά απογοητεύτικα από την συμπεριφορά δικών μου ανθρώπων εδώ μέσα, από την συμπεριφορά τους, τις κακίες τους και τις εμμονές τους. Η άγνοια συγχωρείτε, ειδικά όταν ο άλλος την αναγνωρίζει, τότε μάλιστα είσαι υποχρεωμένος να βοηθάς, η ημιμάθεια όμως σκοτώνει...


Γιατί κατέβηκε το confed 10853.

Λυπάμαι που θα στεναχωρίσω τα φιλαράκια μου cha0s και jollyroger αλλά δεν κατέβηκε γι' αυτούς και τα παράπονα τους. Αυτά τα γράφω κυρίως για να μην βγαίνουν διάφοροι β λ ά κ ε ς που νομίζουν ότι δικαιώθηκαν.

Το 10853 ξεκίνησε ως πειραματισμός, ως προσπάθεια βελτίωσης των λινκ μας, ως σύσφιξη των σχέσεων μας. Τα 2 τελευταία απέτυχαν πολύ γρήγορα, και το πρώτο έσβησε με τον χρόνο.

Ετσι μετά από τους πρώτους μήνες, έγινε ευρέως κατανοητό σε όλους, ότι απλά σφαζόμασταν μεταξύ μας σε διάφορα επίπεδα, και ουδεμία βελτίωση γινόταν στο δίκτυο. Τότε άρχισε η περίοδος της παρακμής.

Τον τελευταίο καιρό κάποιοι κόμβοι βγήκαν εκτός λειτουργείας, χάλασαν 2-3 λινκ, και ξαφνικά εξαφανίστηκαν οι μισοί κύκλοι του confed, με αποτέλεσμα κάποιοι κόμβοι να είναι ένα μικρό σκουλικάκι όπου όλοι πέρναγαν από πάνω τους, η κατάσταση ήταν κρίσημη και σε κάθε μικρο πρόβλημα που υπήρχε σε κάποιον από τους κόβμους του σκουληκιού, το confed κοβόταν στα 2 δημιουργόντας πρόβλημα στους συμμετέχοντες του confed και μόνο.

Οταν 2 από τους κόμβους του σκουληκιού αποφάσισαν να βγουν, τότε δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να ενωθούν τα υπόλοιπα τμήματα (τουλάχιστον όχι άμεσα), με αποτέλεσμα η ανάγκη για διάλυση ή συρίκνωση του confed να γίνει επιτακτική ανάγκη.

Βέβαια μπορούσαν να μείνουν παραπάνω κόμβοι μέσα, αλλά από την μία η διαρκής (αιτιολογημένη ως ένα βαθμό) πίεση των έξω προς τους confederίτες, από την άλλη η αγανάκτιση των διαπροσωπικών σχέσεων, οδήγησε στην άτακτη φυγή των περισσότερων.


Αφού λοιπόν πέφτουν οι τίτλοι τέλους, θα ήθελα να ρίξω μερικές* ευχαριστίες*

Ton *mojiro* πρώτα από όλα που έριξε το περισσότερο τρέξιμο, και διέδωσε περισσότερο την γνώση, σε awmn που η γνωση πλέον κρατιέτε με νύχια και με δόντια.

Τον *petzi* που μας φιλοξένησε ουκ ολίγες φορές στο σπίτι του και έγινε φτωχότερος κατά αρκετά κέικ, κοκακόλες, πατατάκια, καφέδες, αλλά και πλουσιότερες σε αποτσίγαρα, στάχτες και μπόλικο γέλιο.

Τους shadowcaster & aangelis για την βοήθεια τους στην αρχή.

Τους kinglyr, vmanolis και sw1klk για την βοήθεια στους γειτόνους τους, με τα λίγα που ήξεραν αλλά και κυρίως την μεγάλη προσπάθεια να μάθουν.

Καθώς και το @@ που έκανε nmap (ή ότι άλλο σκατά νέο bug βρήκε) στους routers μας τις τελευταίες 15 μέρες για να τους κολάει, ξέρουμε ποιος είσαι, θα τα πούμε μια άλλη στιγμή  :: 


Y.Γ.: Σχετικά με τα Malformed AS, ο 23 που είναι εκτός confed, τον δοκίμαζα με routing test Και 2.9.49 και φυσικα τρελάθηκε στην αρχή, μόλις έβγαλα το routing test, δεν ξαναείχε πρόβλημα με τα malformed AS.

----------


## mojiro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από MAuVE
> 
> α) Τα confederations δεν πρέπει να έχουν μέγεθος μεγαλύτερο από κάποιο όριο ;
> 
> 
> Το μέγεθος θα επηρέαζε τη λειτουργία του router σχετικά με τους πόρους που θα χρειαζόταν για να υπολογίσει τα metrics όλων των διαδρομών. Εκεί που θα εστίαζα περισσότερο είναι στην άναρχη και ανεξέλεγκτη εισροή κόμβων μέσα στο confed λες και είναι κάτι πρωτοποριακό. Είδαμε ότι αν κάποια πράγματα γίνονται χωρίς σχέδιο προξενούν χάος (ακόμα και στον cha0s  )


Το χάος δε προκλήθηκε από τον αριθμό nodes (αλλού παίζουν με 100-200) αλλά με το είδος των nodes (κακοδιαχειριζόμενα ενώ ήθελαν προσοχή).




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από MAuVE
> 
> β) Για να λειτουργήσει σωστά ένα confederation απαιτούνται δεξιότητες που δεν διαθέτει ο μέσος κομβούχος ;
> 
> 
> Γενικά το bgp είναι δύσκολο πρωτόκολλο, αν μπαίνουμε σε πιο βαθιά νερά πρέπει να είμαστε προετοιμασμένοι ότι θα βρεθούμε αντιμέτωποι με αρκετές δυσκολίες. Ο μέσος κομβούχος αντιγράφει αυτά που του λένε οι άλλοι χωρίς να ξέρει τι κάνουν αυτά που αντιγράφει. Δε νομίζω ότι θα έπρεπε να συμμετέχει σε διάφορα πειράματα ο κάθε ένας αν δεν ξέρει ή αν δεν παίρνει επ' ώμου την κατάσταση κάποιος που ξέρει καλά τι κάνει.


Πέρα από το να προσέχει τον κόμβο του σε επίπεδο RF δε χρειάζεται τίποτα άλλο. Άλλωστε τα της δρομολόγησης τα είχαν αναλάβει επιτυχώς (όσο δεν υπήρχε επιτηδευμένη επέμβαση από τρίτους) 4-5 άτομα.




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από MAuVE
> 
> γ) Το λογισμικό που χρησιμοποιείται δεν προσφέρει τις δυνατότητες που απαιτούνται για αποδοτική λειτουργία ;
> 
> 
> Χωρίς να ξέρω πώς έπαιζαν όλοι μέσα στο confed, ίσως κάποιες μικροδιαφορές σε εκδόσεις και patches να επηρέασαν τη λειτουργία.


Ο συνδυασμός 2 συστημάτων δρομολόγησης δεν τα άφηνε να δρουν όπως αναμενόταν. Εάν υπήρχε μόνο OLSR ή μόνο BATMAN τότε δε θα υπήρχε κανένα πρόβλημα (ούτε με τα παρατημένα link).




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από MAuVE
> 
> δ) Υπήρξε κακή χρήση ή κατάχρηση των ιδιοτήτων των confederations;
> 
> 
> Μόνο εγκατάλειψη και επιπόλαιη εκτίμηση του εγχειρήματος.


Υπήρξε κατάχρηση άλλων πραμάτων με αφορμή το Confederation. Εγκατάλειψη ήρθε από τα άτομα που ασχολούνταν εξ' αιτίας της κακής αντιμετώπισης που προκλήθηκε προς το πρόσωπο τους.

Προσωπικά αν και με χάλασε αρχικά η στραβή φάση, πλέον μπορώ να πω ότι βγήκα πολλαπλά κερδισμένος με αυτά που έμαθα.

Ελπίζω και το δίκτυο να μάθε 5-6 πράματα (και δεν εννοώ ότι τα confederations κάνουν τζιζ).

----------


## commando

ολοι βγηκαν κερδισμενοι ολοι μαθαν κατι ολοι εσφιξαν σχεσεις και ευχαριστουμε για την διακριτικοτητα τον Papi και ολους που δεν μας εκαναν κοινωνους των πειραματισμων που εκαναν με στατικα ρουτες για 10αρες γιατι βεβαια αυτο ειναι το AWMN κατα μερικους στο 10853 (oxι ολους βεβαια)ενα πειραματοζωο για ολους τους φωστηρες δηθεν του routing.Και βεβαια στα Ζωνιανα δεν καταδιδεις το γειτονα.
Και βεβαια για αυτους μπορει να ειναι βλακες η πανηλιθιοι οι υπολοιποι σορυ κιολας που οταν γραφτηκαν εδω μεσα δεν τους ζητησαν CCNA credentials.
Εγω σαν εντιμος βλακας με τους πανηλιθιους φιλους μου δεν θα ειμαι στρατιωτακι κανενος δε μπα ναναι CCIP και δεν συμαζευεται.Και αδερφος μου ναναι θα ποσταρω κ την παραμικρη ασσυμετρια βλεπω με ο,τι εργαλεια εχω.
Επισης δε με ενδιαφερει αν καποιοι ειναι αντισυλλογικοι,εχουν κομπλεξ απο τα μπαν που εχουν φαει ,δεν γουσταρουν τον χ ψ και την Αλτεκ.Ενα δικτυο σαν το δικο μας ειναι ανοιχτο σε πειραματισμους οχι στο μιλητο και στο ψοφιο.Οπως ποσταρει ο Aci ταδε ωρα θα γινει αυτο κ το αλλο ταδε περιοδο θα κανουμε αυτο.Οχι παμε σαν τα γιδια λογω φιλιας και 15 αλλους λογους.
Ταπεινα οχι δουλος σας ,
Commando

----------


## anka

> ...Γιατί κατέβηκε το confed 10853....


Δεν έχει κατέβει... υπάρχει  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Εχω στειλει πμ στον vmanolis να φτιαξει petalouda-tsio υπαρχουν ακομα 10853 στο BGP μπορουμε να τα φτιαξουμε λιιιιγο πιο γρηγορα?


Εκτός από τον κόμβο μου (*vmanolis*) από αυτή την στιγμή βρίσκοντε εκτός του OLSR Confederation και οι κόμβοι *petaloudas* και *tsio01*.  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

ας πώ κι εγώ κάτι...

καλά το commando ignore πλέον... έχω βαρεθεί να διαβάζω ασυναρτησίες και δεν έχει καμμία συναίσθηση να τις κόψει κι ας του το εξηγούν 5-6 άτομα....




σχετικά με το routing... 
το bgp (ασκάλιστο  :: ) επιλέγει κατα βάση τις συντομότερες διαδρομές απο πλευράς AS...

αν μέσα σε ένα δίκτυο μιας συγκεκριμένης δομής, ξαφνικά "κοντύνουν" πολύ κάποιες διαδρομές (πχ λόγω ενος confed), προφανώς αναγκάζουν πολύ περισσότερους να περνάνε απο τις "κοντες" διαδρομές....

το κάθε λινκ έχει ένα συγκεκριμένο bandwidth.... αν το "φορτώσουμε" με extra διαδρομές την στιγμή που το b/w αυτό έχει ήδη γεμίσει, το σίγουρο που καταφέρνουμε είναι να κόβουμε b/w απο όλους... να μοιράζουμε το ίδιο "τελειωμένο" b/w σε περισσότερους....

αν όμως (μεγααααλο το ΑΝ) μπορούσαμε κατα καποιο τρόπο.... να χρησιμοποιήσουμε τα confeds & prepends με λογική "δικτύου" ωστε ο στόχος να ήταν το πώς θα καταφέρουμε να μοιράσουμε για κάθε κόμβο-περιοχή-και εν τέλη όλο το δίκτυο, τις διαδρομές καλύτερα μεταξύ των διαθέσιμων λινκς, τότε θα μπορούσαν πιστεύω να είναι πολύ χρήσιμα εργαλεία...

αν όμως (που αυτό συμβαίνει) δεν έχουμε καμιας μορφής οργάνωση και στόχο ως προς το δίκτυο, και ο καθενας μας, κοιτάει ή μέχρι τον κόμβο του, ή μέχρι την περιοχή του, είναι προφανές οτι ένα confed θα λειτουργήσει ως "κόφτης" για τους διερχόμενους... αφού οι πιθανότητες να έχει τη δυνατότητα να δρομολογήσει το "extra traffic" και να μην το "μπουκώσει" είναι μικρές (ειδικά λόγω μη έξυπνης εσωτερικής δρομολόγησης*) ενώ το γεγονός οτι θα τραβήξει πάνω του περισσότερο, έως πολύ περισσότερο traffic είναι εγγυημένο!

_*papa η επιλογή μεταξύ ισο-hop-ών που ανέφερες είναι λίγο... ελλειπής ... 
επιλέγει τη βελτιστη μόνο απο πλευράς packetloss και μόνο μεταξύ ισο-hop-ων εσωτερικά διαδρομών.... άρα ίσως κι αυτή με το ελάχιστο b/w και "σφιχτό traffic shaping"_


κατα τη γνώμη μου τα κοινα AS, καθώς και τα prepends, είναι λυσεις "εξισορρόπησης" διαδρομών... ωστε να αξιοποιούνται περισσότερα λινκς (ανα το δίκτυο συνολικά)...

και πιστεύω οτι αν το κάθε confederation λειτουργεί με στόχους δικτύου και όχι "πάρτης του"... 
τότε μπορούν ας πούμε μερικοι κόμβοι να γίνουν ένα confed ωστε να μην κάνουν ας πούμε το γύρω της αττικής (λόγω σουβλακιών) για να πάνε λίγο παραπέρα... όμως θα πρέπει να παρακολουθούν διαρκώς το traffic τους, και τι στιγμή που θα παρατηρήσουν οτι τα λινκς τους δεν σηκώνουν άλλο, να αρχίσουν να βάζουν prepends εξωτερικά, ωστε να διώχνουν διαδρομές προς άλλα links του δικτίου, που προφανώς κάθονται ως αποτέλεσμα των "κοντυμένων διαδρομών"...

και το ερώτημα της ημέρας... έχει δει κανείς πουθενά prepends κολητά με confed ωστε να μην κονταίνουν οι διαδρομές?  :: 
(ρητορική η ερώτηση, μέχρι στιγμής δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο πράμα!  :: )

Πάντως θα συμφωνήσω με τους παραπίσω οτι δε φταίει βέβαια το olsr ούτε το bgp, αλλά το πώς επιλέγουμε να τα στήνουμε και σε ποιά θέματα δίνουμε προτεραιότητα/δείχνουμε σεβασμό... 
στην πάρτη μας - περιοχή μας, ή στο δίκτυο σα σύνολο...

----------


## trendy

> Και βεβαια για αυτους μπορει να ειναι βλακες η πανηλιθιοι οι υπολοιποι σορυ κιολας που οταν γραφτηκαν εδω μεσα δεν τους ζητησαν CCNA credentials.
> Εγω σαν εντιμος βλακας με τους πανηλιθιους φιλους μου δεν θα ειμαι στρατιωτακι κανενος δε μπα ναναι CCIP και δεν συμαζευεται.Και αδερφος μου ναναι θα ποσταρω κ την παραμικρη ασσυμετρια βλεπω με ο,τι εργαλεια εχω.


Αρχικά όταν ξεκίνησα να ασχολούμαι με το ασύρματο το 2003 δεν ήξερα σχεδόν τίποτα από δίκτυα. Μετά από αρκετό καιρό κατάφερα να φτάσω σε ένα ικανοποιητικό επίπεδο. Ποτέ δε ζήτησα από κάποιον "CCNA credentials" και ούτε θα το κάνω, γιατί εδώ είναι χόμπυ και όχι η δουλειά μου. Επίσης ούτε επιθυμώ να έχω στρατιωτάκια καθότι θεωρώ το στρατό τον πιο ηλίθιο οργανωτικά και σπάταλο διαχειρισιακά θεσμό που υπάρχει. Τέλος όποιος πιστεύει ότι είναι μαμάτος μπορεί να πάει στη new horizons ή στην itec και να δώσει την εξέταση να δει τι πουλάκια πιάνει. Ως τότε μπορούμε να συνεχίσουμε να ζούμε και με τις ασυμμετρίες που δείχνουν να επηρεάζουν μόνο το vpn πάνω στον router.

----------


## vmanolis

Νομίζω ότι οι εξηγήσεις των συνAWMNιτών μας, ειδικά των "γειτόνων" *mojiro* και *papashark*, είναι κάτι παραπάνω από επεξηγηματικές. 
Ο πρώτος, από τους βασικούς συντελεστές του confederation σε τεχνικό επίπεδο, ανάφερε αρκετά περί δρομολόγησης στο confederation τα οποία "έζησε" από πρώτο χέρι.  ::  
Ο δεύτερος, από τις μόνιμες μπορώ να πω παρουσίες σαν "κεντρικός" κομβούχος σε όσες συναντήσεις έγιναν για το confederation, είδε από κοντά τα περί σωστής επικοινωνίας κομβούχων της περιοχής μας.  ::  
Χαίρομαι που έκατσαν να τα γράψουν ώστε να λυθούν σε αρκετούς από εμάς μερικές "βασικές" απορίες για το όλο "εγχείρημα" που λέγεται OLSR confederation, από τεχνικής αλλά και από... "ανθρώπινης" πλευράς.  ::  
Θα ήθελα τις απόψεις και άλλων συνAWMNιτών είτε συμμετείχαν είτε όχι στο confederation.  ::

----------


## acoul

> σχετικά με το routing...


γιατί δεν ήσουν στο BGP fest ??

----------


## vmanolis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JollyRoger
> 
> σχετικά με το routing... 
> 
> 
> γιατί δεν ήσουν στο BGP fest ??


Ωχ . . .  ::  
Τώρα αρχίζουν τα δύσκολα . . .  ::

----------


## manoskol

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> Εχω στειλει πμ στον vmanolis να φτιαξει petalouda-tsio υπαρχουν ακομα 10853 στο BGP μπορουμε να τα φτιαξουμε λιιιιγο πιο γρηγορα?
> 
> 
> Εκτός από τον κόμβο μου (*vmanolis*) από αυτή την στιγμή βρίσκοντε εκτός του OLSR Confederation και οι κόμβοι *petaloudas* και *tsio01*.



*ΑΣ ΦΤΙΑΞΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΤΟ BGPD.CONF TOY TSIO01*
viewtopic.php?f=52&t=24169&start=1335

----------


## commando

τι φωναζει αυτος δεν εγινε η αλλαγη?
Προχωραω κανονικα να αλλαξω το 10853 του πεταλουδας σε 6353 η να το αφησω ανενεργο ακομα?

----------


## vmanolis

Γιατί τέτοιο "κόλλημα" ;  ::  
Εδώ και περίπου δύο ώρες ο tsio01 δεν ανήκει στο confederation.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> τι φωναζει αυτος δεν εγινε η αλλαγη?
> Προχωραω κανονικα να αλλαξω το 10853 του πεταλουδας σε 6353 η να το αφησω ανενεργο ακομα?


Το αρχείο bgpd.conf το οποίο πριν δύο ώρες έκανα upload στον router του tsio01:


```
!

hostname gw-awmn.tsio01.awmn

!

router bgp 7081

 bgp router-id 10.86.92.129

 !bgp confederation identifier 10853

 !bgp confederation peers 3132 6353

 bgp scan-time 5

 network 10.86.92.0/24

!

 neighbor 10.80.194.145 remote-as 3132

 neighbor 10.80.194.145 description vmanolis

 neighbor 10.80.194.145 timers 10 30

 neighbor 10.80.194.145 capability dynamic

 neighbor 10.80.194.145 capability orf prefix-list both

 neighbor 10.80.194.145 soft-reconfiguration inbound

 neighbor 10.80.194.145 prefix-list awmn-bgp in

 neighbor 10.80.194.145 filter-list maxaslength out

!

 neighbor 10.86.92.102 remote-as 6353

 neighbor 10.86.92.102 description petaloudas

 neighbor 10.86.92.102 timers 10 30

 neighbor 10.86.92.102 capability dynamic

 neighbor 10.86.92.102 capability orf prefix-list both

 neighbor 10.86.92.102 soft-reconfiguration inbound

 neighbor 10.86.92.102 prefix-list awmn-bgp in

 neighbor 10.86.92.102 filter-list maxaslength out

!

 neighbor 10.2.91.237 remote-as 2121

 neighbor 10.2.91.237 description fotis

 neighbor 10.2.91.237 timers 10 30

 neighbor 10.2.91.237 capability dynamic

 neighbor 10.2.91.237 capability orf prefix-list both

 neighbor 10.2.91.237 soft-reconfiguration inbound

 neighbor 10.2.91.237 prefix-list awmn-bgp in

 neighbor 10.2.91.237 filter-list maxaslength out

!

ip prefix-list awmn-bgp seq 5 permit 10.0.0.0/8 ge 9 le 24

ip prefix-list awmn-bgp seq 10 permit 10.0.0.0/15 le 32

ip prefix-list awmn-bgp seq 15 deny any

!

ip as-path access-list maxaslength deny ( [0-9]+){250}$

ip as-path access-list maxaslength permit .*

!

line vty

!
```

----------


## vmanolis

Είναι το ίδιο που είχε μέχρι πρόσφατα, με μόνη αλλαγή αυτή που αναφέρει και kinglyr πιο κάτω:



> ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΟΣΟΙ ΒΓΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ 10853 CONFEDERATION NA MHN ΞΑΝΑΓΥΡΝΑΝΕ ΣΤΟ BGP ΤΟΥ MIKROTIK ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ....
> ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΡΑΤΑΝΕ ΤΗΝ QUAGGA ΚΑΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΡΥΘΜΙΖΟΥΝ ΣΕ ΜΟΝΟ BGP ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑ...
> ΑΥΤΟ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΜΕ 3 ΚΙΝΗΣΕΙΣ:
> ΣΤΟ bgpd.conf πάμε στις γραμμές που λέει "confederation peers" και "confederation identifier" και βάζουμε μπροστα μπροστα ένα θαυμαστικό (Shift + 1) για να το κάνουμε comment και να μην το τρέχει η Quagga. Μετα με ένα FTP πρόγραμμα περνάμε τα πακέτα bgpd.conf και zebra.conf στο κατάλογο conf του mikrotik router μας.... και τέλος πάμε στο κατάλογο startup και σβήνουμε το αρχείο olsrd για να μην ξεκινάει το OLSR.... Τέλος κάνουμε reboot στον router μας βγάζοντας την μπρίζα    οχι οχι ενοούσα πατώντας system >>> reboot στο Winbox....

----------


## commando

καλα ειναι σε 2 ωρες θα ανεβασω το λινκ.

----------


## NetTraptor

Πέρασε ένας χρόνος για να αναμασήσουμε αυτά που λέγαμε από την ημέρα 1 ... αυτό κατάλαβα... Όχι ακριβώς έτσι … αλλά στο περίπου .. πάνω κάτω

Κράτησα κάποια notes από αυτά που σχολιάσθηκαν.

The links case.
Όσο ποιο πολλά, κοντά και καλά στο μοτίβο full mesh τόσο ποιο καλά.

Best Route case.
Στο παραπάνω σκεπτικό τουλάχιστον στην θεωρία όταν πυκνώνει το structure δεν έχει και τόση σημασία η επιλογή και το πείραγμα route. Δημιουργούνται σχεδόν για όλους τους κόμβους optimal routes προς κάθε κατεύθυνση. Πόσο μάλλον αν η κάθε διαδρομή είναι και περιποιημένη.

The nirvana Routing Protocol
Το καλύτερο πρωτόκολλο θα ήταν αυτό που μπορεί να τα κάνει όλα μόνο του αλλά να δίνει και στα πειραχτήρια πρόσβαση στα ενδότερα. Για μας αυτό θα ήταν κάπως έτσι.
Best paths ανάλογα, με τα hops, το latency, τον φόρτο, την σταθερότητα (φλαπαριστα έξω), το bandwidth capacity, το πότε έγινε τελευταία φορά Maintenance η διαδρομή, το κούρεμα και την φάτσα του κομβουχου, τις προδιαγραφές του router, τον αριθμό ποστ του κομβουχου, αν είναι φίλος με τον Nickpan, τον acoul, τον papashark ή τον john70, την θρησκεία, την καταγωγή και τον στρατιωτικό βαθμό. Έχει και άλλες παραμέτρους αλλά βαρέθηκα… κρατήστε τις πρώτες.

The prepend Case!
Όχι το τράβηγμα και το ξεχείλωμα από εδώ και από εκεί πρέπει να γίνεται με πολύ κόσμο ή από κάποιον που έχει ιδιαίτερη γνώση της routing μορφολογίας τόσα Hop όσα και τα Prepend που θα βάλει. Τα ασύμμετρα να λείπουν διότι ενοχλούν κάποιους. Εμένα όχι … αλλά όπως και να το κάνουμε καλό είναι να μην ταλαιπωρούμε κόσμο που δεν ξέρει γιατί το pptp με τον vpn server και την μάνα του δεν παίζει. Αυτό μέχρι να βρεθεί άλλη λύση VPN. 
Ακόμη και έτσι πολλές φορές χρειάζεται tool ή ένα γρήγορο μυαλό για την σωστή πρόβλεψη σε ιδιαίτερα πολύπλοκες τοπολογίες.

The broadband back mount case (Η σύσφιξη σχέσεων)
Η σύσφιξη σχέσεων, ο χαβαλές, τα meetings και άλλα τέτοια δεν είναι το ζητούμενο όταν αλλάζουμε πρωτόκολλο και δεν τα φέρνει ένα πρωτόκολλο. Μάλλον όλα αυτά πρέπει να προϋπάρχουν. Είναι σαν στήνεις μπιζνα όπου βάζεις 100 χιλιάδες euro κεφάλαιο με κάποιον που δεν ξέρεις (ουσιαστικά). Ξέρω ότι το συνηθίζουμε εμείς οι Έλληνες … αλλά δεν δουλεύει.. guarantied. Πρέπει να υπάρχουν καλές σχέσεις, κοινοί στόχοι και strictly technical σχήματα. Όλα αυτά ιδιαίτερα σε περιπτώσεις σαν αυτή του conf όπου θέλοντας και μη η διαχείριση κεντρικοποιειται, γίνετε ποιο ειδική, και η συνοχή εξαρτάτε κατά πολύ από την πειθαρχία, την οργάνωση και την επιμέλεια. Η διαχείριση ανθρώπων είναι πολύ ποιο δύσκολη από την διαχείριση μηχανημάτων και καλό είναι να υπάρχουν ρόλοι, ευθύνες, contact points και γενικά ένα structure που δεν ταιριάζει και πολύ στο AWMN.

Experimenting…… with a billion dollar toy
Πειραματισμός… ωραίο πράμα. Γιατί το κάνουμε? Έως πότε? Με ποιους? Που? Ποια είναι τα αποτελέσματα? Που και πως διαχέονται? Πως μαθαίνουμε από αυτά? Πότε τελειώνει πότε ξαναρχίζει και τι κόστος έχει? Ποιος ωφελείται και ποιος όχι? 

Έχω και άλλα .. αλλά enough νομίζω… 

Και που καταλήγουμε? Νομίζω ότι το έχετε καταλάβει τώρα. 

Απλά θεώρησα ότι το παραπάνω είναι κάτι που έπρεπε να πω για να το βγάλω από μέσα μου. Sorry αν ενοχλήσει ή να φανεί κάπως σε μερικούς. Οφείλω να παραδεχτώ όμως ότι έχει και τα μεγάλα κέρδη του. Αλλά μήπως αυτά μπορούσαμε να τα αποκομίσουμε έτσι και αλλιώς… ή αλλιώς?... anyway είπα και εγώ την … μου

Άντε να συμμαζέψουμε τώρα και ότι έχει μείνει…  ::

----------


## commando

10853=10+8+5+3=26=2+6= *8* =2 στην 3η =*23* !  ::

----------


## acoul

> Άντε να συμμαζέψουμε τώρα και ότι έχει μείνει…


και την Γ.Σ. με τις κερασμένες πίτσες μην ξεχνάς ... το δίκτυο είναι προσωπικές σχέσεις και συμμετοχή ... για πάμε !!

----------


## commando

> καλα ειναι σε 2 ωρες θα ανεβασω το λινκ.


ολα καλα!

----------


## vmanolis

> Εχω στειλει πμ στον vmanolis να φτιαξει petalouda-tsio υπαρχουν ακομα 10853 στο BGP μπορουμε να τα φτιαξουμε λιιιιγο πιο γρηγορα?





> Εκτός από τον κόμβο μου (*vmanolis*) από αυτή την στιγμή βρίσκοντε εκτός του OLSR Confederation και οι κόμβοι *petaloudas* και *tsio01*.





> *ΑΣ ΦΤΙΑΞΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΤΟ BGPD.CONF TOY TSIO01*
> viewtopic.php?f=52&t=24169&start=1335





> καλα ειναι σε 2 ωρες θα ανεβασω το λινκ.





> ολα καλα!


Ωραία.  ::  
Εγώ περισσότερο ανησύχησα μήπως τελικά δεν είχα φτιάξει καλά το bgpd.conf  ::  
Όλα καλά λοιπόν και άλλη φορά να τσεκάρουμε κάποια πράγματα πριν αρχίσουμε να "σκούζουμε".  ::

----------


## mojiro

> Experimenting…… with a billion dollar toy
> Πειραματισμός… ωραίο πράμα. Γιατί το κάνουμε? Έως πότε? Με ποιους? Που? Ποια είναι τα αποτελέσματα? Που και πως διαχέονται? Πως μαθαίνουμε από αυτά? Πότε τελειώνει πότε ξαναρχίζει και τι κόστος έχει? Ποιος ωφελείται και ποιος όχι?


αει γουιλ μπει μπακ  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> αει γουιλ μπει μπακ


Ναι... τι κανει τσιου τσιου στα κεραμίδια...?  ::  γκουχ στα routes...  ::

----------


## kinglyr

++$papa;
++$moji;
echo $papa , $moji;
?>

----------


## mojiro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από kinglyr
> 
> TO DNS του c-class 10.86.90.xxx παρακαλώ να φτιαχτεί...
> 
> 
> απο δευτερα


σε ποια ip βγαζει προβλημα ? ενα trace-paste θα βοηθουσε...  ::

----------


## kinglyr

δεν βγάζει πρόβλημα απλά δεν κάνει resolve όνομα... και στην .1 και στην .65 και στην .129

----------


## JollyRoger

guys... παράκληση...

τώρα που έχει ψιλοστρώσει η δρομολόγηση... και δεδομένου οτι το traffic το οποίο "εκβιάζεται" να περάσει μέσα απο ένα confederation, είναι κατα το 95% των περιστάσεων, λιγότερο απο αυτό που θα πέρναγε μέσω bgp "ελεύθερα"...

μήπως θα μπορούσατε σας παρακαλώ πολύ, να βάλετε τόσα prepends στις εξόδους του confederation, όσα τα hops που κόβετε απο τη δρομολόγηση?

ώστε και εσείς να το 'χετε όπως σας αρέσει, και να μην μας τραβολογάτε?...

thanks  :: 



```
tracepath www.leechers.awmn ; date
 1:  vmubuntu.jr.awmn (10.40.186.25)                        0.154ms pmtu 1500
 1:  router.jollyroger.awmn (10.40.186.1)                   0.968ms
 2:  gw-jollyroger.erasma.awmn (10.38.126.109)              8.558ms
 3:  gw-erasma.convict.awmn (10.46.78.25)                  11.970ms
 4:  gw-convict.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.127.81)                 23.370ms
 5:  gw-viper7gr.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.127.121)               13.506ms
 6:  gw-sw1hfq.sw1jrb.awmn (10.17.128.17)                  18.160ms
 7:  gw-sv1ceb.sw1ggw.awmn (10.80.198.97)                 asymm  6  24.539ms
 8:  gw-sw1ggw.kakalos.awmn (10.80.198.122)               asymm  7  42.247ms
 9:  gw-anka.kakalos.awmn (10.87.197.158)                 asymm  7  34.913ms
10:  gw-matsulas.anka.awmn (10.87.197.146)                asymm  6  26.917ms
11:  gw-anka.danimoth.awmn (10.87.197.161)                asymm  7  20.796ms
12:  ns0.danimoth.ns.awmn (10.41.229.253)                 asymm  8  36.749ms
13:  gw-danimoth.mernion2.awmn (10.41.228.65)             asymm  9  17.967ms
14:  gw.mernion2.selete.awmn (10.41.228.74)               asymm 10  20.599ms
15:  www.leechers.awmn (10.19.147.241)                    asymm 11  42.743ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 15 back 11
Tue Dec  4 17:28:20 EET 2007
```

----------


## JollyRoger

ps. συμπλήρωμα-υπενθύμιση:

αν θυμάστε η τελευταία patched quagga πρέπει να είναι ok σχετικά με το bug με prepends + confeds, άρα πλέον πρέπει να είναι εφικτό το prepend σε εξόδους!  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Δε θα μπορούσε κάποιος να πει το ίδιο και για κάποιον κόμβο ο οποίος έχει 9-15 link;

----------


## JollyRoger

αμέ!  ::  ... πες το ευθέως αμα θες...  :: 

αφού μάλλον σε μένα πάει η μπιχτή, να σε πληροφορήσω οτι τα 3 πάνε κάπου...  ::  ... τα υπολοιπα είναι ως επι το πλήστον τερματικά... (και θα είναι 10 στο άμεσο μέλλον, κι όχι απο δική μου πρωτοβουλία σε διαβεβαιώ!  :: )



however, προσωπικά θα σεβόμουνα κάποιον που τον "κόβει" κάποιο σουβλάκι...  ::  και θα τον εξυπηρετούσα με prepend αν αυτό τον έσωνε...  :: 

θέσατε το πρόβλημα, και θα ενεργήσω καταλλήλως!  :: 


edit: όταν απάντησα έγραφες για κάποιον με "9" links, όχι 9-15  ::

----------


## anka

> guys... παράκληση...
> 
> τώρα που έχει ψιλοστρώσει η δρομολόγηση... και δεδομένου οτι το traffic το οποίο "εκβιάζεται" να περάσει μέσα απο ένα confederation, είναι κατα το 95% των περιστάσεων, λιγότερο απο αυτό που θα πέρναγε μέσω bgp "ελεύθερα"...
> 
> μήπως θα μπορούσατε σας παρακαλώ πολύ, να βάλετε τόσα prepends στις εξόδους του confederation, όσα τα hops που κόβετε απο τη δρομολόγηση?
> 
> ώστε και εσείς να το 'χετε όπως σας αρέσει, και να μην μας τραβολογάτε?...
> 
> thanks


Jolly, πριν από καιρό θα σου έδινα δίκαιο όσο αφόρα τον εκβιασμό, έτσι οπός το θέτεις, αλλά τώρα δεν σε καταλαβαίνω.  ::  
Αν και σου απάντησε ο aci πιο πάνω, στο θέτω αλλιώς, εάν βγάλω 40 link θα πρέπει να βάλουμε prepends σε αυτούς που θα έχουν link μαζί μου.  ::

----------


## commando

[quote="JollyRoger"


edit: όταν απάντησα έγραφες για κάποιον με "9" links, όχι 9-15  :: [/quote]
*Απαγορευονται* τα edit πριν τα ποστ του jolly

----------


## Cha0s

> *Απαγορευονται* τα edit πριν τα ποστ του jolly


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## alasondro

> edit: όταν απάντησα έγραφες για κάποιον με "9" links, όχι 9-15



γιατί αλλαξε κάτι στο νόημα του επιχειρήματος με αυτό το edit; έτσι και αλλιώς το "υπονοούμενο" το έπιασες!

----------


## Cha0s

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JollyRoger
> 
> edit: όταν απάντησα έγραφες για κάποιον με "9" links, όχι 9-15 
> 
> 
> 
> γιατί αλλαξε κάτι στο νόημα του επιχειρήματος με αυτό το edit; έτσι και αλλιώς το "υπονοούμενο" το έπιασες!


Εγώ κατάλαβα ότι με την διευκρίνιση αυτή επιβεβαίωσε το υπονοούμενο.
Nothing more, nothing less.

----------


## JollyRoger

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JollyRoger
> 
> guys... παράκληση...
> 
> τώρα που έχει ψιλοστρώσει η δρομολόγηση... και δεδομένου οτι το traffic το οποίο "εκβιάζεται" να περάσει μέσα απο ένα confederation, είναι κατα το 95% των περιστάσεων, λιγότερο απο αυτό που θα πέρναγε μέσω bgp "ελεύθερα"...
> 
> μήπως θα μπορούσατε σας παρακαλώ πολύ, να βάλετε τόσα prepends στις εξόδους του confederation, όσα τα hops που κόβετε απο τη δρομολόγηση?
> 
> ώστε και εσείς να το 'χετε όπως σας αρέσει, και να μην μας τραβολογάτε?...
> ...


κατ'αρχην απάντησα στον aci πιο πάνω!  :: 

κατα τα άλλα...

ναι αυτό έλεγα βασικα... αν θες να πώ και γιατί...

αν υποθέσουμε οτι είχαμε ένα δίκτυο ομοιόμορφο... με λινκς ίσων αποστάσεων, κόμβους με ίσο αριθμό λινκς, τότε το bgp, θα μοιραζότανε όσο γίνεται πιο συμμετρικά μεταξυ των links αυτών... θα δουλεύανε όσο γίνεται πιο ισομοιρασμένα (βάση bgp)... άρα για ο κάθε κόμβος θα πέρναγε απο σχετικά "άλλη" διαδρομή σε σχέση με κάποιον 3 κόμβους παρακάτω, άρα θα λειτουργούσαν τα περισσότερα δυνατά λινκς βάση bgp, άρα θα είχαμε όλοι το βέλτιστο b/w που μπορούμε να δρομολογήσουμε με bgp...



έστω λοιπόν οτι στην προηγούμενη υπόθεση, κάνει κάποιος ένα σουβλάκι που "πηδάει" 4-5 hops...
προφανώς αυτό το σουβλάκι, (η confederation) ακυρώνει αρκετά λινκς "κοντινά-καλα", και τραβάει τις διαδρομές σε ένα μακρυνο link, επειδή "φαινεται" πλησιέστερο... άρα λογικά περιορίζει το b/w όλων αυτών που περνάνε... απο τα πολλά λινκς, στα λίγα... και μάλιστα όσο περισσότερα κομένα hops, τόσο περισσότερες διαδρομές εκβιασμένες να περάσουν απο εκεί και φυσικά τόσο μεγαλύτερος και ο περιορισμός...

αν όμως στο σουβλάκι αυτό (η confederation, ή κόμβο με 10 εξόδους), μπούν τόσα "prepends" όσα τα hops που "έκοψε".... τότε προφανώς οι διαδρομές ξαναγυρνάνε όπως ήτανε πριν, στα κοντινα-καλα λινκς... ή έστω πιο "ισομοιρασμένα"...


αυτή τη στιγμή, έχουμε ένα δίκτυο με άπειρα λινκς, και ένα μικρό ποσοστό αυτών να λειτουργεί, και ενα μεγάλο ποσοστό αυτών να μένει στη φάση του "στην άκρη" ακριβώς λόγω της επι πολύ καιρό διατήρησης αυτής της τακτικής... συμφωνούμε μεν οτι το ιδανικό θα ήταν κόμβοι μεχρι κάποια λινκς, λινκς μεχρι κάποια απόσταση... όμως δεν συμβαίνει αυτό... επειδή ακριβώς κανείς δεν δίνει βάση αν "κόβει" τους άλλους...

λίγοι τραβάνε διαδρομές, πολλά λινκς μένουν άδεια, άρα έχουμε ένα δίκτυο που θα μπορούσε να δρομολογήσει τα άπειρα megabits, και περιορίζεται στα όσα αποφασίζουν κάποιοι που βρίσκονται σε πλεονεκτική θέση, ή που θέτουν εαυτόν σε πλεονεκτική θέση απλα επειδή μπορούν...


εφόσον λοιπόν ξέρουμε οτι αρκεί να κοπεί ένα και μόνο hop στο bgp για να τραβήξουμε δυσανάλογα πολλές διαδρομές απο αλλού... 

είναι προφανές οτι αν οι διαδρομές εντός του confederation έχουν γεμίσει, τότε σχεδόν σίγουρα, κάποιες άλλες εκτός confed κοιμούνται...

οπότε αυτοί που "εκβιάζονται" να περνάνε απο το confed, σίγουρα τρώνε τάπωμα...

το δικό μου κριτήριο βάση του οποίου θα ενεργούσα, είναι αν βλέπω τα links μου να γεμίζουν.... αν δεν γεμίζει, τότε η διαδρομή που περνάει απο μένα, "χωράει κι άλλο", άρα μια χαρά... αν δω οτι γεμίζουν όμως, προφανώς σημαίνει οτι επιπλέον διαδρομές που θα περάσουν απο τα ίδια γεμάτα λινκς, θα στουμπώσουνε...
και στην περίπτωση που δεν υπάρχαν άλλα links, εναλακτικές διαδρομές, οκ, τι να κάνουμε... 
αν όμως υπάρχουν άλλα λινκς, τότε προφανώς μπορώ να κάνω κινήσεις, να διώξω τις διαδρομές απο μένα που τις κόβω, σε άλλους που πάνε καλύτερα...
(όταν λέω "γεμίζουν" δεν εννοώ lagάρουν, εννοώ φτάνουν στα όρια του traffic shapping)


Το awmn, θεωρητικά λειτουργούσε με 1 AS/ κόμβο... 
ένα confed με 6 κόμβους σε κύκλο, που έχει εξόδους παντού, κόβει μέχρι και 2 AS-hops... φαίνεται 2 hops πιο "κοντά" στο bgp...
μέσα σε ένα ευρύτερο δίκτυο με 1 AS/κόμβο, ακόμα και 1 hop κάνει τρελή διαφορά... όση διαφορά κάνει και το prepend...

οπότε, εφόσον θέλετε να έχετε το confed για δικούς σας λόγους, (υποθέτω οτι το έχετε, όχι επειδή γουστάρετε ας πούμε να τραβάτε διαδρομές, αλλά επειδή θέλετε να πηγαίνετε ο ένας στον άλλο μέσω olsr), μπορούν να καλυφθούν και τα 2....

δηλαδή και εσείς να δρομολογείτε με olsr μεταξύ σας... και να μην τραβάτε περισσότερες διαδρομές απ'όσες θα τραβάγατε πριν γίνει confed.... για να γίνει όμως αυτό, θα πρέπει τα "κομμένα" hops να αποκατασταθούν...

για αυτό λοιπόν ζήτησα να αποκατασταθούν τα κομμένα hops...

και φυσικά συμφώνησα με τον aci, οτι όπως ακριβώς ένα confed "τραβάει" διαδρομές και τις πνίγει, προφανέστατα το ίδιο πρόβλημα (συνήθως σε μικρότερο βαθμό) προκαλεί και ένας κόμβος με πολλά λινκς, ή ένας κόμβος με σουβλάκι...

και φυσικά όπως ακριβώς ζητάω εγώ να βάλετε το χεράκι σας να μοιραστούν καλύτερα οι διαδρομές σε περισσότερα λινκς, όπως ακριβώς βάζοντας το χεράκι σας, περιορίζονται σε λιγότερα, ομοίως ακριβώς είμαι κι εγώ έτοιμος να κάνω το ίδιο...


Σε αυτό ακριβώς το concept, μάλλον σήμερα κατεβαίνει και το #2332 (Ν.Π. confed) ακριβώς επειδή το link μας με τον cha0s τείνει να γεμίσει, άρα τείνει να στουμπώνει κόσμο.... και το εν λόγω θέμα είναι μόνο 1 hop κομμένο... όμως απο πλέυράς concept, αν το λινκ γεμίσει, τότε προφανώς δημιουργεί bottleneck...

κατάφερα να βγάλω καθόλου νόημα με το σεντόνι μου?  ::  ... 

αλήθεια, μήπως φτιάχτηκε κάποιο weathermap του confed να δούμε πως πάνε απο b/w τα εσωτερικά λινκς σας?  :: 
σε ποιόν κόμβο έχετε statistics του confederation?


ps. 
@alasondro, αν δεις το ποστ μου mr. εξυπνίδη, θεωρώ δεδομένο οτι ο aci μιλάει για κόμβους με 9 λινκς... εξ'ού και η διευκρίνιση του "edit"  ::  ...

@commando... πώς την έχει το nagios σήμερα?  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Συμφωνούμε ότι το AWMN μπορεί να δρομολογήσει πολύ περισσότερα mbit από αυτά που δρομολογεί.

Η προτασή σου ποιά είναι όμως δεν κατάλαβα... Να προσλάβουμε κάποιον να ρυθμίζει 24/7 τα prepends ώστε να μην έχουμε bottlenecks στο δίκτυο ή να γυρίσουμε στα 1AS ανά κόμβο και να μεταφερθούν τα bottlenecks από τα confeds στους υπερκόμβους;

----------


## JollyRoger

όπως το θέτεις τι προτείνεις? να μη κάνουμε τίποτα? ή να κάνουμε κοντρίτσες στο ποιος θα "ρουφήξει" καλύτερα?...


εξ'άλλου... ναι μεν θα "μετατεθεί" όπως λες το traffic, όμως όχι ένα προς ένα... 

Θα φύγει πολυ τράφικ απο εκεί που μπήκε το prepend, αλλά θα μοιραστεί κατα πάσα πιθανότητα σε άνω της μίας "άλλες" διαδρομές... συνεπώς η κίνηση θα βοήθαγε να "μετατεθεί" traffic, απο λίγα λινκς σε πολλά....

σε τι ακριβώς εντοπίζεται η ένστασή σου?... στο οτι αυτός που θα έκανε την καλή, θα είχε λιγότερο τραφικ?... so what?


btw προ ημιώρου μας τελείωσε το #2332, επείδη όπως είπα και νωρίτερα το λινκς μας με τον cha0s είχε αρχίσει να πίζει, και το θεωρήσαμε ως πιθανό bottleneck και σε 1η φάση "προσθέσαμε" 1 hop, με την αφαίρεση του confed....

εσείς?  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

ελαφρώς οφφτοπικ... αλλά κοίτα εδώ όλως τυχαίως απο που πηγαίνω τώρα χωρίς confed...



```
 tracepath www.awmn
 1:  vmubuntu.jr.awmn (10.40.186.25)                        0.215ms pmtu 1500
 1:  router.jollyroger.awmn (10.40.186.1)                   1.311ms
 2:  gw-jollyroger.erasma.awmn (10.38.126.109)              3.166ms
 3:  gw-erasma.convict.awmn (10.46.78.25)                   3.768ms
 4:  gw-convict.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.127.81)                  4.347ms
 5:  gw-sw1hfq.vaggos13.awmn (10.2.32.97)                   7.566ms
 6:  gw-vaggos13.acinonyx.awmn (10.2.16.73)                 9.936ms
 7:  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.217)           asymm  8  20.382ms
 8:  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)              asymm  9  19.165ms
 9:  gw-ysam2.atlec.awmn (10.19.143.133)                  asymm 10  16.049ms
10:  www.awmn (10.19.143.13)                              asymm 11  18.214ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 10 back 11


[email protected]:/etc# tracepath www.leechers.awmn
 1:  vmubuntu.jr.awmn (10.40.186.25)                        0.145ms pmtu 1500
 1:  router.jollyroger.awmn (10.40.186.1)                   0.954ms
 2:  gw-jollyroger.erasma.awmn (10.38.126.109)              2.351ms
 3:  gw-erasma.convict.awmn (10.46.78.25)                   2.797ms
 4:  gw-convict.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.127.81)                  5.069ms
 5:  router2.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.127.85)                     5.809ms
 6:  gw-sw1hfq.sw1jrb.awmn (10.17.128.17)                   4.652ms
 7:  gw-sw1jrb.sw1ggw.awmn (10.17.128.34)                  21.910ms
 8:  gw-sw1ggw.kakalos.awmn (10.80.198.122)                23.497ms
 9:  router2.kakalos.awmn (10.87.216.71)                   62.180ms
10:  gw-kakalos.anka.awmn (10.87.197.157)                  26.436ms
11:  gw-anka.danimoth.awmn (10.87.197.161)                 28.756ms
12:  ns0.danimoth.ns.awmn (10.41.229.253)                  49.493ms
13:  gw-danimoth.mernion2.awmn (10.41.228.65)              49.986ms
14:  gw-skilla.selete.awmn (10.19.146.250)                asymm 10  28.598ms
15:  www.leechers.awmn (10.19.147.241)                    asymm 11  27.014ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 15 back 11
```

νομίζω η ρουφίχτρες που προκαλούν τα κομένα hops είναι πασιφανείς...

αν δεν αποκατασταθούν τουλάχιστον ολίγα απο αυτά τα κομμένα hops, με συγκεκριμένη σκοπιμότητα, να μοιραστεί σε περισσότερα λινκς η κίνηση... 
τότε προφανώς μιλάμε για κοντρίτσες, ποιος θα κάνει το μεγαλύτερο σουβλάκι, ποιός έχει το μεγαλύτερο confed κλπ, έτσι δεν ειναι?...  ::  ...

δε συζητάμε το πόσο πολυ η λίγο ζημιά κάνουν... 
συζητάμε οτι δεδομένης της ζημιάς λόγω της "αναγκαστικής δρομολόγησης" μέσω λιγοστών (σε σχέση με το υπόλοιπο δίκτυο) links, ως λογική έχει πρόβλημα...

τόσο το σουβλάκι, όσο το confed, όσο και ο κόμβος με 10λινκς... όλοι αυτοί δεν πρέπει να έχουν κατα νού να μην τραβάνε το τραφικ απο πολλά λινκς σε λίγα?... Το μπούκωμα δεν είναι μονοδρομος... γίνεται μονόδρομος όταν μιλάμε για κοντρίτσες της μορφής "ποιος θα έχει το τραφφικ"... 
τότε μόνο μπορεί κάποιος να επιλέξει να έχει εκείνος προσωπικά περισσότερο τραφικ, σε βάρος του υπόλοιπου δικτύου...

προσωπικά νομίζω οτι όταν αρχίζει κάποιο confed είτε εσωτερικά είτε σε εξόδους, να φτάνει στα όρια του traffic shapping, λειτουργεί αρνητικά προς το υπόλοιπο δίκτυο... και ειδικά στην περίπτωση που είναι confederation, και το extra-traffic το έχει "προκαλέσει", η επιλογή του να το "επιστρέψει" είναι αρκετά εύκολη... 

Φυσικά δεν το συζητάω οτι υπάρχουν περιστάσεις που είναι πιο σωστό να φαίνονται κάποιοι κόμβοι ως ένας, για να αντισταθμίσουν κάποιο σουβλάκι ας πούμε... 
όμως όταν γίνονται αυτοί πλέον το σουβλάκι, δεν πρέπει να λάβουν μέτρα?  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Αυτό που προτείνεις πρακτικά δεν είναι εφαρμόσιμο. Είναι αδύνατο να εξισορροπίσεις το traffic ΟΛΟΥ του δικτύου χειροκίνητα (με prepends). Κάνεις μία βελτίωση τοπικά (για σένα) αλλά η επίπτωση που έχει γενικά είναι απρόβλεπτη. Είναι σαν κάτι puzzle-εικόνες που για να φέρεις ένα κομμάτι στη σωστή θέση χρειάζεται να χαλάσεις όλα τα υπόλοιπα. Αυτά τα puzzle στην τύχη δε λύνονται. Πρέπει να ακολουθήσεις κάποιο συγκεκριμένο αλγόριθμο. Και πες ότι καταφέρνεις μία μέρα να το κάνεις αυτό. Την επόμενη θα έχει αλλάξει το δίκτυο και θα πρέπει να βάλεις αλλού prepends.

Αυτό που χρειάζεται είναι κάποιο πρωτόκολλο που θα επιλέγει δυναμικά διαδρομές ανάλογα με το πόσο πηγμένες είναι και αυτό δε το κάνει το BGP. Γι' αυτό κάναμε τα confederations, για να δοκιμάσουμε και κάτι διαφορετικό. Αν εξαιρέσουμε το, μέχρι πριν λίγο καιρό, έκτρωμα confederation του Πειραιά, θεωρώ τα confederation πολύ καλύτερα από υπερκόμβους με 6+ αριθμό ή χιλιομέτρα links.

----------


## manoskol

ρε Jolly μας κοροιδευεις πας στο forum σε 18 ms στα 9 hop μαζι με ασσυμετρια...που οπως φένετε ειναι εκτος 
confed και παραπονιεσαι! Δεν κοιτας να κόψεις κανα σουβλάκι με τα 10 km link που εχεις και μιλάς?
Κοιτα τα Πατησσια δεν ειναι πειραιας ...εμας το confed ειναι σχεδιασμένο με αρκετη λεπτομέρεια και συνεχη
παρακολουθηση, τα link ειναι βέλτιστα και αποδοτικά και τα traffic shapping δουλευουν μια χαρα. Δοξα το Θεο
εχουμε στησει 500 χιλιαδες mrtg και cacti και βλέπουμε τι γινετε.... οταν κατι πηζει το αλαζουμε και σε εμας ειναι ολα μια χαρα
κυνηγα στα 10 χλμ link τις κασσανδρες και τις Μαγισσες  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

> Αυτό που προτείνεις πρακτικά δεν είναι εφαρμόσιμο. Είναι αδύνατο να εξισορροπίσεις το traffic ΟΛΟΥ του δικτύου χειροκίνητα (με prepends). Κάνεις μία βελτίωση τοπικά (για σένα) αλλά η επίπτωση που έχει γενικά είναι απρόβλεπτη.


δεν θα το λεγα οτι η βελτίωση είναι για "σένα"... 
αντιθέτως... αφού "απομακρύνεσαι", διώχνεις διαδρομές...
πάνε απο αλλού, κι αφού πλέον η διαδρομή σου, εμφανίζεται ένα hop μακρύτερη, και δεδομένου οτι είναι εξαιρετικά πιθανό οτι ήδη προυπάρχει εναλλακτική κατα 1 hop μακρύτερη, απλά θα μοιραστεί κατευθείαν σε 2 εναλλακτικές το traffic... απο εκεί που πέρναγε απο 1 που εμφανιζόταν "συντομότερη"... που βλέπεις το κακό?... ακόμα και αν γίνει μεμονωμένα απο κάποιον που ενδιαφέρεται και για το τι συμβαίνει 5 κόμβους πιο κάτω, μόνο θετικά θα λειτουργήσει...

δεν σε κατάλαβαίνω, αν θες εξήγησέ το λιγο καλύτερα...





> Είναι σαν κάτι puzzle-εικόνες που για να φέρεις ένα κομμάτι στη σωστή θέση χρειάζεται να χαλάσεις όλα τα υπόλοιπα. Αυτά τα puzzle στην τύχη δε λύνονται. Πρέπει να ακολουθήσεις κάποιο συγκεκριμένο αλγόριθμο. Και πες ότι καταφέρνεις μία μέρα να το κάνεις αυτό. Την επόμενη θα έχει αλλάξει το δίκτυο και θα πρέπει να βάλεις αλλού prepends.


ναι είναι έτσι όπως το λες, όμως εξίσου "καρφωτά" μπαινοβγαίνουν τα confeds...
δεν προστίθενται κόμβοι "δυναμικά" σε confederations, ούτε βγαίνουν "δυναμικά σουβλάκια"... 
ούτε γενιώνται μόνα τους σε ένα κόμβο 10 λινκς...
αυτές είναι συγκεκριμένες επιλογές, που με καλή θέληση, μπορούν πιστεύω να βελτιωθούν...




> Αυτό που χρειάζεται είναι κάποιο πρωτόκολλο που θα επιλέγει δυναμικά διαδρομές ανάλογα με το πόσο πηγμένες είναι και αυτό δε το κάνει το BGP. Γι' αυτό κάναμε τα confederations, για να δοκιμάσουμε και κάτι διαφορετικό. Αν εξαιρέσουμε το, μέχρι πριν λίγο καιρό, έκτρωμα confederation του Πειραιά, θεωρώ τα confederation πολύ καλύτερα από υπερκόμβους με 6+ αριθμό ή χιλιομέτρα links.


τι το καλύτερο έχουν απο τους κόμβους αυτούς? κι αν οι κόμβοι αυτοί είναι για κάποιο λόγο κατακριταίοι, γιατί θα πρέπει να κάνουμε κι εμείς το ίδιο με άλλο τρόπο?!...

εμένα μου φαίνονται μια η άλλη... τι κόμβος με 20 λινκς, τι conderation με 20 εξόδους σε 20σημεία της αττικής?... χειρότερο είναι το confed βασικά, επειδή ο ένας κόμβος δύσκολα θα έπιανε τις αποστάσεις του confed, και δεν θα έχανε και b/w "εσωτερικά"....

δεδομένου οτι η παρούσα βάση είναι ένα 1AS/κόμβο bgp, στο παρών δίκτυο, με το τρέχων bgp... 
αρκεί να κόψεις 2-3 hops για να τραβήξεις απίστευτα πολλές διαδρομές.... κατα συνέπεια να τις μπουκώσεις, και κατα συνέπεια να έχεις κάνει το ίδιο πρόβλημα απο το οποίο προσπαθούσες να ξεφύγεις, και μάλιστα αρκετές φορές εντονότερο, απλά χρησιμοποιώντας διαφορετικό τρόπο...

εφόσον η βάση είναι το 1AS/κόμβο, για να μη προκύπτει τρελη ανομοιομορφία, προφανώς θα πρέπει να θεωρηθεί το 1AS/κόμβο ως κοινός παρονομαστής και απο τα confederations...

διαφορετικά όλοι είναι καταδικασμένοι να περνάνε απο τα confederations ή ενίοτε κάποιο κόμβο με 10+ links...

για ποιο λόγο θα διατηρούσες ένα κόμβο με 10 λινκς που μπουκώνει διαδρομές για τις οποίες υφίστανται εναλλακτικές?.. 

για την ακρίβεια, για ποιό λόγο θα αρνιόσουν να "απομακρύνεις" κάποια απο τα λινκς, ωστε να έρθουν στην ευθεία με άλλες διαδρομές και να μοιραστεί το τραφικ?...

----------


## JollyRoger

> ρε Jolly μας κοροιδευεις πας στο forum σε 18 ms στα 9 hop μαζι με ασσυμετρια...που οπως φένετε ειναι εκτος 
> confed και παραπονιεσαι! Δεν κοιτας να κόψεις κανα σουβλάκι με τα 10 km link που εχεις και μιλάς?


απο πότε την πέφτεις εσυ έτσι? αχαχχα δε σε έχω συνηθίσει να υποστηρίζεις το λόγο σου με προσωπικές επιθέσεις...  ::  ...
πάμε λοιπόν...

οχι φίλτατε, δεν σε κοροιδεύω, συζητάω το concept... ένας κόμβος με 20links, ένα σε κάθε περιοχή στημένος σε ένα πύργο στην ακρόπολη, μπορεί να τράβαγε μόνος του όλες τις διαδρομές, και να έφτανα στο forum σε 20ms, λόγω ελαυρού lag... τι σημαίνει αυτό? οτι θα δικαιολογούνταν να αχρηστεύει όλα τα λινκς του δικτύου απλά επειδή "μπορεί"?

όσον αφορά τώρα τις εξυπνάδες για τα δικά μου λινκς, προφανώς θα πρέπει να κάνεις λίγο καλύτερο research πριν την πετάξεις, επειδή αυτά που λες δε στέκουνε  ::  ... έχω ένα λινκ 9χλμ το οποίο έχω δοκιμάσει να σπάσω αλλά δεν έχει κάτσει μέχρι στιγμής, και απο το οποίο εξυπηρετείται μέρος της γλυφάδας... επίσης έχω κι ένα 25km με αίγηνα, θα βάλεις τη βάρκα να το σπάσουμε?  ::  ...

σε διαβεβαιώ οτι δεν κάνω επιλογές που θα μπορούσαν να προβληματίζουν κόσμο, κι αν το έχω κάνει εν αγνοία μου, είμαι πρόθυμος να το διορθώσω αν μου το υποδείξει κάποιος...  ::  ...





> Κοιτα τα Πατησσια δεν ειναι πειραιας ...εμας το confed ειναι σχεδιασμένο με αρκετη λεπτομέρεια και συνεχη
> παρακολουθηση, τα link ειναι βέλτιστα και αποδοτικά και τα traffic shapping δουλευουν μια χαρα. Δοξα το Θεο
> εχουμε στησει 500 χιλιαδες mrtg και cacti και βλέπουμε τι γινετε.... οταν κατι πηζει το αλαζουμε και σε εμας ειναι ολα μια χαρα
> κυνηγα στα 10 χλμ link τις κασσανδρες και τις Μαγισσες


δεν είπα οτι είναι πειραιάς, ούτε και με ενδιαφέρει... 

εγώ το βλέπω αρκετά πιο απλά το πράμα... αν οι διαδρομές through το confed τραβάνε ευθείες γραμμές στα graphs (όπως είχαμε συμφωνίσει κάποτε, οτι φαίνεται το "γεμάτο λινκ"), προφανώς μπορούν να γίνουν κινήσεις να "ελαφρώσουν".. και δεδομένου οτι εναλλακτικές υπάρχουν, μόνο καλύτερα μπορεί να μοιραστεί το traffic, δε βλέπω πιθανό αρνητικό...

δε λέω να πιάσουμε να μοιράσουμε επ'ακριβώς όλο το δίκτυο, αλλά όπου έχουμε την επιλογή, όπως η δημιουργία ενος confed είναι πολυ συγκεκριμένη επιλογή, γιατί να μην το κάνουμε?  ::  ...

ποιό είναι το πρόβλημα? μή χάσουμε το traffic?  ::  το γεγονός οτι αν χάσετε εσείς 1, θα κερδίσει το ευρύτερο δίκτυο 2, δεν σας καλύπτει?  ::  ...

btw.. μιλάω γενικά, δεν έχω δει αν τα links σας δείχνουν μπουκωμένα... να υποθέσω οτι είναι, αν κρίνω απο την υπερ-αμυνο-επίθεση σου?  ::

----------


## acoul

> ρε Jolly μας κοροιδευεις πας στο forum σε 18 ms στα 9 hop μαζι με ασσυμετρια...που οπως φένετε ειναι εκτος 
> confed και παραπονιεσαι! Δεν κοιτας να κόψεις κανα σουβλάκι με τα 10 km link που εχεις και μιλάς?
> Κοιτα τα Πατησσια δεν ειναι πειραιας ...εμας το confed ειναι σχεδιασμένο με αρκετη λεπτομέρεια και συνεχη
> παρακολουθηση, τα link ειναι βέλτιστα και αποδοτικά και τα traffic shapping δουλευουν μια χαρα. Δοξα το Θεο
> εχουμε στησει 500 χιλιαδες mrtg και cacti και βλέπουμε τι γινετε.... οταν κατι πηζει το αλαζουμε και σε εμας ειναι ολα μια χαρα
> κυνηγα στα 10 χλμ link τις κασσανδρες και τις Μαγισσες


Μπράβο !! 

Τώρα χρειάζεται να μεταφερθεί σωστά αυτή η γνώση και εμπειρία, βλέπε εδώ, ώστε να μην έχουμε ξανά olsr/confed φαινόμενα όπως αυτά του Πειραιά, της Καλλιθέας, του Νότου κλπ. !! Καλό θα ήταν να υπήρχε και ένα OLSR wiki που θα ετοιμάζει το τοπίο για το Β.Α.Τ.Μ.Α.Ν.

----------


## mojiro

> ώστε να μην έχουμε ξανά olsr/confed φαινόμενα όπως αυτά του Πειραιά, της Καλλιθέας, του Νότου κλπ. !!


ρε παιδιά, για να καταλάβω, δε γουστάρετε τα confed ή τα "κακά" confeds. ακόμη και του Πειραιά δεν ήταν πάντα ας το πούμε κακό. είχε τις καλές στιγμές του και αυτό.




> Καλό θα ήταν να υπήρχε και ένα OLSR wiki


όταν σου ανοίξουν τα ματιά μπορεί να δεις και τα
http://madlinux.lala.gr - http://madlinux.koko.awmn
http://routing.explode.gr - http://www.routing.awmn (που αυτή τη στιγμή είναι down)




> που θα ετοιμάζει το τοπίο για το Β.Α.Τ.Μ.Α.Ν.


2 χρόνια πριν


> Στο πλαίσιο έρευνας και ανάπτυξης καλό θα ήταν να ξεκινήσουν κάποιες δοκιμές με το αρκετά mature πλέον OLSR. Κόμβοι που είναι έτοιμοι να υλοποιήσουν τέτοιες δοκιμές είναι: OZOnet, EEXI, Katsaros_m, DAT και άλλοι αισιοδοξώ... Ένα σχετικό meeting στην λέσχη θα βοηθούσε να μπει το παραπάνω σε ένα χρονοδιάγραμμα.


τώρα μας λες για batman... ο ίδιος δεν έχεις κάνει το παραμικρό... λίγο ακόμη και θα πιστέψει κανείς από τα γραφόμενα σου, ότι εσύ μας οργανώνεις, εσύ μας τρέχεις, και άλλα συνήθη.

Μήπως να σε τραβήξεις και βίντεο εν' όσο εγκαθιστάς OLSR; Κατηγορείς κάτι το οποίο δεν έχεις ζήσει πως είναι. Δε το έχεις δοκιμάσει! Ακόμη και στα Ν.Π. το δοκίμασαν που δε το θέλανε!

Για πιο πνεύμα ανάπτυξης & πειραματισμού μιλάς δε ξέρω... μάλλον για αυτά που κάνουν όλοι οι άλλοι.

----------


## Acinonyx

@jolly,

η λογική σου είναι υπεραπλουστευμένη. Πως είσαι σίγουρος ότι η προσθήκη ενός hop με prepend θα βοηθήσει; Προσθέτεις ενα hop και επιλέγεται μία άλλη διαδρομή που το πιό πιθανό είναι να είναι κάποια διαδρομή υπερκόμβου. Πως ξέρεις ότι αυτή η διαδρομή δεν είναι ήδη φορτωμένη; Πως ξέρεις ότι με το prepend που βάζεις δεν την επιβαρύνεις περισσότερο;

Αν για παράδειγμα στα Πατήσια βάλουμε prepend στις εξόδους του confederation αυτόματως έχουμε έμμεσα μπουκώσει κάποια συγκεκριμένα γειτονικά links που είναι ήδη φορτωμένα.

Άρα ο μόνος τρόπος να γίνουν επεμβάσεις στο BGP που να έχουν θετικές συνέπειες για όλο το δίκτυο είναι να έχεις ένα καλό εργαλείο για monitoring και έναν άνθρωπο να έχει πρόσβαση σε όλα τα μηχανήματα και να κάνει συνέχεια ρυθμίσεις. Το θέμα είναι όλη η ιστορία να υπολογίζεται δυναμικά. Για αυτό πήγαμε στα confederation και το OLSR, το οποιο κάνει δουλειά αλλά όχι όση θα θέλαμε. Μόνο τότε μπορείς να πεις ότι εκμεταλλεύεσαι όλο το bandwdith του δικτύου. Με prepends απλά ξύνεις την φαγούρα σου.

----------


## Cha0s

> Τώρα χρειάζεται να μεταφερθεί σωστά αυτή η γνώση και εμπειρία, βλέπε εδώ, ώστε να μην έχουμε ξανά olsr/confed φαινόμενα όπως αυτά του Πειραιά, της Καλλιθέας, του Νότου κλπ. !! Καλό θα ήταν να υπήρχε και ένα OLSR wiki που θα ετοιμάζει το τοπίο για το Β.Α.Τ.Μ.Α.Ν.


Τον Νότο άστον απέξω.
Δεν θυμάμαι να αναφέρθηκε κανένα πρόβλημα ή 'φαινόμενο' με το confederation των Ν.Π.

Αντιθέτως όταν είδαμε ότι δεν αποδίδει πλέον το κλείσαμε με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες χωρίς να σέρνουμε κόσμο.

mojiro δεν ξέρω αν μέσα από το confed Πειραιά τα αποτελέσματα ήταν καλά, απέξω για εμάς πάντως δεν υπήρχε καμία καλή στιγμή.
Πάντα κάτι δεν δούλευε σωστά.

----------


## manoskol

@jolly Ta link στα πατησια ειναι αδεια παρολο το confed...δες τo traffic μονος σου καθως και το latency,
http://stats.patissia.awmn δεν υπάρχει link με avarage πάνω απο 5 mbit όταν το χειρότερο πιάνει 25-30 mbps
εδω και αρκετο καιρο (ισως και χρονο) δεν εχει γραφτει κατι κακο και δυσλειτουργεια.. για το 8580 ουτε traffic 
μεγάλο τραβαμε καθως ειμαστε σχετικα στην ακρη του δικτυου.... εαν δεν υπηρχε το confed των 
Πατησσιων ημασταν αναγκασμενοι να πηγαινουμε μεσω αιγάλεω και πετρούπολης (οι περιοχες ειναι τυχαιες-το γαλατσι 
δεν το βαζω γιατι ειμαστε κοντα ) σε κομβους που γεωγραφικα ειναι λιγοτερο απο 500 μετρα μακρια μου....
Εαν εχεις κάποιο εμφανες προβλημα που θες να το μοιραστεις μαζι μας εδω ειμαστε να το συζητησουμε...
ολα τα αλλα τα θεωρητικά που λές ειναι ναι μεν αλλα...οσο για το οτι δεν βρισκεις να σπάσεις το link των 9 χλμ..απλα το
κοβεις δεν υπάρχει δικαιολογια του στυλ δεν βρηκα να το σπάσω.....  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

Μάνο, προσωπικά παρατηρώντας το weathermap σας, αν και βιαστηκά, οφείλω να παραδεχτώ οτι δεν μου μοιάζει να μπουκώνει κάπου.... οπότε προσωπικά τουλάχιστον θα έλεγα εύγε σας  ::  μάλλον η διαδρομή που έχετε φτιάξει μοιάζει "καλύτερη" απο άλλες...

Αυτό λέω βασικά...

δεν λέω σε καμία περίπτωση να μπουκώσουν άλλες διαδρομές... 

λέω να προσπαθούμε να μην μπουκώνει καμία, αρα όταν παρατηρούμε οτι μπουκώνει κάποια, "να ξύνουμε λίγο τη φαγούρα μας" (όπως βάζοντας κόμβους σε confeds, βάζοντας prepends, ή σηκώνονας λινκς αν δεν υπάρχει άλλη λύση), ωστε να βελτιώνουμε το κακό που δεν μπορούμε προς το παρών να φτιάξουμε!  :: 



όσο για το 9χλμ, σου ξαναλέω οτι είναι έξοδος της γλυφάδας! Οι αναλλακτικές που έχουν οι κόμβοι που βγαίνουν απο το λινκ αυτό δεν είναι καλύτερες... μάλλον χειρότερες είναι...
είπα έχω 9 λινκς, τα 3 με διαδρομές, τα 4 εντελώς τερματικά, και τα άλλα 2 "δίνουν εξόδους"... το ένα γλυφάδα, και το άλλο αίγηνα... απο κανένα απο τα τελευταία 2 δεν περνάει κανείς, άρα κανέναν δεν ενοχλούν...

τώρα αν προτείνεις να έχει η γλυφάδα 1 έξοδο λιγότερη, διαφωνώ...

edit:
http://www.limah.awmn/nagios/routes/9158.php
see 4 yourself τι παίζει  ::  ....


(κάποιο split σε πιο γενικό θέμα, μήπως θα ταίριαζε?  :: )

----------


## sokratisg

> Τώρα χρειάζεται να μεταφερθεί σωστά αυτή η γνώση και εμπειρία, βλέπε εδώ, ώστε να μην έχουμε ξανά olsr/confed φαινόμενα όπως αυτά του Πειραιά, της Καλλιθέας, του Νότου κλπ. !!


Πάντως εκτός ελάχιστων περιπτώσεων όπου έγιναν αμέσως ενέργειες, δεν θυμάμαι να παραπονέθηκε κανείς ότι μπούκωνε στο OLSR Καλλιθέας, όταν αυτό υπήρχε.
Τώρα εάν τα γενικεύουμε, απλά για να τα γενικεύουμε, οκ πάω πάσο.

Από την άλλη όμως έχεις δίκιο σχετικά με την γνώση....

----------


## quam

γκουχ γκουχ, έχω και έναν πονόλαιμο  ::

----------


## anka

Νεος κομβος στο confederation makis (#4317)

----------


## SV1EFT

Που ? ποιο ? confederation ?

----------


## bedazzled

> Που ? ποιο ? confederation ?


It's alive !  ::   ::   ::

----------


## anka

> Που ? ποιο ? confederation ?


Μα για το 10853 μιλώ φυσικά.  ::  
Παραθέτω και μια photo από την τοπολογία του.

----------


## anka

Μετά από σχεδόν 2 χρόνια αποφασίσαμε τα εναπομένοντα μέλη να το κλείσουμε το OLSR confederation της περιοχής.

----------

